# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Asumisvalinnat ja joukkoliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla

## teme

> Koko tässä metro- vs muut liikennemuodot keskustelussa pitäis lähteä siitä millaisessa kaupungissa haluaisimme asua tulevaisuudessa. Suomalaiset ovat vastustaneet tiivistä rakentamista.


Me ollaan aika heterogeeneninen joukko, eli tuohon on varmaan vaikea antaa mitään yksiselitteistä vastausta, eri ihmiset arvostavat erillaisia alueita. Tuossa tiiviyskeskustelussa on se ongelma, että rakentamistiheys on vain yksi monista muuttujista siinä pirullisen monimutkaisessa palapelissä josta muodostuu asuinympäristö. Ceteris paribus, ihmiset varmaan arvostavat väljyyttä. Tuollaisessa tarkastelussa ei ole vaan mitään järkeä, koska ihmiset arvostavat myös esimerkiksi lyhyitä etäisyyksiä töihin ja palveluihin, halpoja neliöhintoja, elävää kaupunkikuvaa, lähipalveluita ja julkista liikennettä jos ei itselleen niin vaimolle. Helsingin seudun halutuimmat kohteet ovat aika tiiviisti rakennettu, haluttavuuden mittari on hinta eikä huutelu yleisönosastoilla siitä yksinkertaisesti syystä että se mitä massa tekee rahoillaan kertoo heidän todellisista haluistaan paljon enemmän kuin yksittäiset anekdootit. Toisaalta esim. ei-halutut kerrostalolähiöt ovat aika väljiä.

Minusta se miten ysin jatkoa lähestyttiin on periaatteessa aivan oikea tapa. Jos paikalliset haluavat ratikan, niin sitten pitää luopua joistain parkkipaikoista ja hyväksyä meluhaitat. Jos ei, niin sitten sitä ratikkaa ei tule. Minusta se on loppupelissä naapuruston asia, jos asukkaat haluavat pitää kiinni hehtaaritonteistaan niin sitten he valitsevat että bussi tulee vain kerran tunnissa ja ruuhkaisen motarin liittymä on viiden kilometrin päässä.




> Viime aikoina lähes joka päivä Hesarin yleisönosastossa kirjoittaa joku joka ehdottomasti vastustaa esim vanhojen lähiöiden täydennysrakentamista tai uusien lähiöiden rakentamista liian tiiviiksi milloin mihinkin syyhyn vedoten, viimeksi sillä että  lasten liikuntaharrastukset kärsivät.


Toki vastustaa. Vaikka Tapulikaupungissa asuvalla täydennysrakentaminen merkitsee rakennusaikaista hässäkkää, mahdollisesti näköalojen peittymistä, viheralueiden pienemistä, jne. Hyötypuoli, kuten paremmat lähipalvelut ja parempi joukkoliikenne on taas vaikea hahmottaa.

Tähän on kolme ratkaisua. Ensinnäkin hyödyt pitää tuoda esille, osoitetaan että kun tänne rakennetaan, niin alueella saadaan ratikkalinja tai juna-asema, lähikoulu kävelyetäisyydellä, kunnolinnen ruokakauppa, tms. Toiseksi, joskus nimbyistä pitää vain kävellä enemmistöpäätöksin yli. 

Kolmanneksi, euro auttaa asiaa. Työtoveri kertoi, että heidän taloyhtiönsä Martinlaaksossa myi ison parkkipaikkansa tontiksi, ja rahoittaa sillä putki- ja muita remontteja. Jos ihmisiltä kysyy, että saako heidän parkkipaikansa gryndata niin vastaus on että ei. Jos kysyy, että haluatko maksaa 20 000 euroa putkiremontista, vai myydänkö parkkipaikkasi, niin vastaus on todennäköisesti että voihan sen auton muuallekin pysäköidä. Vuokratonteilla tämä toimisi kivuttomimmin niin että kaupunki myöntäisi lisää rakennusoikeutta taloyhtiölle, ja nostaisi vuokraa vähemmän kuin sen arvo on.

Oma lukunsa on sitten saavutetusta siivelläelosta kiinnipitävät, malliin vikinä eilisessä Hesarissa siitä että kaupungin pitää ottaa huomioon eteläisen Helsingin lapsiperheiden pysäköintitarpeet. Ei Etelä-Helsingissä ole parkkipaikoista pulaa, niitä on kymmenittäin myymättä, se mitä tässä vaaditaan on että se parikymmentä neliöitä harvinaisen kallista pysäköintitilaa pitää antaa ilmaiseksi käyttöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Me ollaan aika heterogeeneninen joukko, eli tuohon on varmaan vaikea antaa mitään yksiselitteistä vastausta, eri ihmiset arvostavat erillaisia alueita. Tuossa tiiviyskeskustelussa on se ongelma, että rakentamistiheys on vain yksi monista muuttujista siinä pirullisen monimutkaisessa palapelissä josta muodostuu asuinympäristö. Ceteris paribus, ihmiset varmaan arvostavat väljyyttä. Tuollaisessa tarkastelussa ei ole vaan mitään järkeä, koska ihmiset arvostavat myös esimerkiksi lyhyitä etäisyyksiä töihin ja palveluihin, halpoja neliöhintoja, elävää kaupunkikuvaa, lähipalveluita ja julkista liikennettä jos ei itselleen niin vaimolle. Helsingin seudun halutuimmat kohteet ovat aika tiiviisti rakennettu, haluttavuuden mittari on hinta eikä huutelu yleisönosastoilla siitä yksinkertaisesti syystä että se mitä massa tekee rahoillaan kertoo heidän todellisista haluistaan paljon enemmän kuin yksittäiset anekdootit. Toisaalta esim. ei-halutut kerrostalolähiöt ovat aika väljiä.


On olemassa kaksi ajatussuuntaa. Toisen mielestä keskustatyyppinen tiivis asuminen kävelymatkan päässä paveluista on parasta, toisen mielestä mahdollisimman iso oma talo lähipalveluista välittämättä, koska autolla pääsee. Koska luotetaan konsulttiin nimeltä Euro, niin saadaan vain tulos että molemmat suuntaukset ovat tavallaan oikeassa: Haluttuja keskusta-asuntoja myydän kuin siimaa, mutta myös omakotitontteja kehyskunnista ja talopaketteja. Eihän siinä olisi mitään ristiriitaa jos kaikki saisivat sillä tavalla mitä haluavat, mutta kaikki eivät saa. Ne joilla on vähemmän niitä euroja, joutuvat tulemaan toimeen sillä asunnolla mihin on varaa, ja juuri näiden vähemmän tyytyväisten kohdalla niitä ristiriitoja ja NIMBY-ilmiötä esiintyy useimmiten. 




> Kolmanneksi, euro auttaa asiaa. Työtoveri kertoi, että heidän taloyhtiönsä Martinlaaksossa myi ison parkkipaikkansa tontiksi, ja rahoittaa sillä putki- ja muita remontteja. Jos ihmisiltä kysyy, että saako heidän parkkipaikansa gryndata niin vastaus on että ei. Jos kysyy, että haluatko maksaa 20 000 euroa putkiremontista, vai myydänkö parkkipaikkasi, niin vastaus on todennäköisesti että voihan sen auton muuallekin pysäköidä. Vuokratonteilla tämä toimisi kivuttomimmin niin että kaupunki myöntäisi lisää rakennusoikeutta taloyhtiölle, ja nostaisi vuokraa vähemmän kuin sen arvo on.


Jos kaikki olisi niin helppoa, niin ei ongelmia olisi. Useimmiten taloyhtiöiden tonttien rakennusoikeudet on kaikki jo käytetty, ettei toista taloa tontille saa enää rakentaa, ellei muuta asemakaavaa. Ja sitä asemakaavanmuutosta saattaa koko naapurusto vastustaa.

Tämän villakoiran ydin mielestäni on se, että muuttoliike niin Helsinkiin kuin Helsingistä poispäin on hyvin vilkasta, mutta niiden poispäin muuttaneiden kohdalla syy on valitettavan usein se, että perhekoon kasvaessa sopivankokoiseen asuntoon haluttuun miljöösen niillä rahoilla jotka ovat käytettävissä, ei yksinkertaisesti pääse, ja se johtaa valitettavan usein muuttoon pois koko pk-seudulta.  Idealististiset näkökannat jotka suosisivat joukkoliikennettä tai ilmastonmuutoksen hillintää painavat aika vähän vaakakupissa sellaisissa valintatilanteissa, joissa vastakkain on oman perheen etu vs yleinen tai jokin "globaali" etu. Ei kukaan perheellinen jolla on lapsia ala maksaa 2-kertaista hintaa asunnosta siksi että se on "halutulla paikalla" mikä erottaa vähemmän halutuista paikoista vain se että vierestä kulkee raitiovaunu bussin sijaan, jos samalla rahalla saa vieläpä kokonaisen talon isolla pihalla, jonne ei tosin kulje bussiakaan, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä koska rahat riittävät vielä autolla ajelemiseenkin.

Olisi syytä tutkia miten suuri osa tästä poismuuttavien, parhaassa työiässä olevien joukosta olisivat halunneet jäädä Helsinkiin tai edes Vantaalle tai Espooseen asumaan jos sopivankokoinen asunto halutulta alueelta olisi järjestynyt kilpailukykyiseen hintaan, ja miten niitä sopivankokoisia asuntoja halutuille paikoille olisi voitu järjestää. Ymmärtääkseni niitä ei tipu taivaasta vaan ne täytyy rakentaa, mutta miten se onnistuu kun naapuruston NIMBY-aktivistit hyökkäävät kaavojen kimppuun. Ja jos jonnekin lopulta saa rakentaa,niin se on yleensä niin rajatulle ja pienelle alueelle, että syntyy vain uusi haulikolla räiskitty pikkulähiö keskelle metsää jonka asukasmäärällä ei kunnollisia palveluja eikä tyydyttäväntasoista joukkoliikennettä voida järjestää.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ei kukaan perheellinen jolla on lapsia ala maksaa 2-kertaista hintaa asunnosta siksi että se on "halutulla paikalla" mikä erottaa vähemmän halutuista paikoista vain se että vierestä kulkee raitiovaunu bussin sijaan, jos samalla rahalla saa vieläpä kokonaisen talon isolla pihalla, jonne ei tosin kulje bussiakaan, mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä koska rahat riittävät vielä autolla ajelemiseenkin.


Itse asiassa tällä hetkellä markkinoiden mukaan perheelliset, joilla on lapsia maksavat juuri suunnilleen kaksinkertaisen hinnan hyvällä paikalla olevasta asunnosta. Esimerkki. Puutalo Käpylässä vuokratontilla maksaa tuplat verrattuna  varsin uuteen taloon Sipoossa. Puutalon rempan hinnalla rakentanee Sipooseen puuttuvat neliöt.

http://kuluttaja.etuovi.com/crometap..._id=41.1005326
http://kuluttaja.etuovi.com/crometap...m_id=41.887951

----------


## teme

> On olemassa kaksi ajatussuuntaa. Toisen mielestä keskustatyyppinen tiivis asuminen kävelymatkan päässä paveluista on parasta, toisen mielestä mahdollisimman iso oma talo lähipalveluista välittämättä, koska autolla pääsee.


Minä asun nykyään pientaloalueella alle kilometrin päässä asemasta ja palveluista, ja sijainnista maksetaan syrjäisempään pientaloalueseen verrattuna ehkä 20% enemmän. Eli ei se nyt noin yksinkertaista ole, ihmisellä on erillaisia tavoitteita ja mieltymyksiä, jotka on usein ristiriidassa keskenään, ja näiden välille sitten tasapainoillaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä asun nykyään pientaloalueella alle kilometrin päässä asemasta ja palveluista, ja sijainnista maksetaan syrjäisempään pientaloalueseen verrattuna ehkä 20% enemmän. Eli ei se nyt noin yksinkertaista ole, ihmisellä on erillaisia tavoitteita ja mieltymyksiä, jotka on usein ristiriidassa keskenään, ja näiden välille sitten tasapainoillaan.


Sinulla on varmaan ihan onnistunut valinta, ja itse olen omaani myös melko tyytyväinen, vaikka matkaa junalle  on vähän yli kilometri.

Se mikä varsinaisesti huolestuttaa, on että miksi näihin "puolihyviin" paikkoihin rakennetut rivarit eivät enää mene kunnolla kaupaksi. Lähistöllä on paljon uusia myymättömiä asuntoja hintaan 250-350 t koosta riippuen. Vanhojen hinta on 50 t vähemmän keskimäärin. Se siis on joku muoti-ilmiö joka saa ihmiset pistämään mielummin 300t-400t  taloon Nurmijärvellä ennemmin kuin valmiiksi rakennettuun, mutta vanhempaan lähiöön kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelle. Samaan aikaan Helsingin vanhojen kaupunginosien ihan romukuntoisetkin kämpät viedään käsistä,kuten tuo Petterin esimerkki Käpylästä.

Jos Helsingin suositunta aluetta johon kuuluvat kantakaupunki ja vanhat esikaupungit  laajennettaisiin, rakentamalla niihin lisää tasaisesti ja kohtalaisen tiiviisti, mutta ei yksitoikkoisesti, saataisiin enemmän aikaan sellaista "hyvää sijaintia" joka pystyisi  kilpailemaan ominaisuuksiltaan keskikaupunginkin kanssa, edellyttäen että joukkoliikenne ja palvelut toimii. Jos tätä täydennysrakentamista tapahtuisi hallitusti, niin tulevaisuudessa koko alue kehäkolmoselle asti + radanvarret sen ulkopuolellakin, voisivat olla sellaisia. Tällä tavalla pystyttäisiin asuttamaan n 2 miljoonaa asukasta itse pk-seudulle, eli se ns tonttipula on vain keinotekoista. 

Mutta ihmiset vanhoissa lähiöissä eivät halua uusia naapureita. He kokevat vain että oman asunnon arvo murenee ja koirankusetuspaikat menetetään jos naapuriin rakennetaan uutta. Siksi kaikki uusi rakennetaan vain kauemmas ja kauemmas, ja edut jotka saavutettaisiin joukkoliikenteellä menetetään, ja saadaan vain aikaan "huonoa sijaintia", joka ei kilpaile sen enempää Nurmijärvien kuin Helsingin keskikaupunginkaan kanssa. 

Minkä ihmeen takia pitää Espoossa ruveta rakentaa uusia asuialueita jonnekin Histaan jossa ollaan täysin autoliikenteestä riippuvaisia, ennemmin kuin rantaradan varten esim Espoon keskuksen ja Kauklahden välille? Miksi niin monet vastustavat Suomenojan jätevedenpuhdistamon siirtoa joka mahdollistaisi asuntojen rakentamista tulevan metron varrelle? Vain muutama esimerkki mainitakseni. Helsingin ja Vantaan puolelta löytyy varmaan vastaavia.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Sinulla on varmaan ihan onnistunut valinta, ja itse olen omaani myös melko tyytyväinen, vaikka matkaa junalle  on vähän yli kilometri.


Kiitos, olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen. Vähän liiankin rauhallista tosin. 




> Se mikä varsinaisesti huolestuttaa, on että miksi näihin "puolihyviin" paikkoihin rakennetut rivarit eivät enää mene kunnolla kaupaksi. Lähistöllä on paljon uusia myymättömiä asuntoja hintaan 250-350 t koosta riippuen. Vanhojen hinta on 50 t vähemmän keskimäärin. Se siis on joku muoti-ilmiö joka saa ihmiset pistämään mielummin 300t-400t  taloon Nurmijärvellä ennemmin kuin valmiiksi rakennettuun, mutta vanhempaan lähiöön kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelle.


Tällä hetkellä asuintomarkkinoilla ei liiku oikein mikään, mukaanlukien ne Nurmijärven talot. Pääministerikin on tainnut myydä sitä hirsilinnaansa vuoden päivät.




> Samaan aikaan Helsingin vanhojen kaupunginosien ihan romukuntoisetkin kämpät viedään käsistä,kuten tuo Petterin esimerkki Käpylästä..


Ei kai sitäkään vielä ole myyty kun se on kerran kaupan. Helsingin seudulla on hyvin vähän sellaisia asuntoja joita ei kukaan ei halua ostaa, kunhan hinta on kohdallaan.




> Jos Helsingin suositunta aluetta johon kuuluvat kantakaupunki ja vanhat esikaupungit  laajennettaisiin, rakentamalla niihin lisää tasaisesti ja kohtalaisen tiiviisti, mutta ei yksitoikkoisesti, saataisiin enemmän aikaan sellaista "hyvää sijaintia" joka pystyisi  kilpailemaan ominaisuuksiltaan keskikaupunginkin kanssa, edellyttäen että joukkoliikenne ja palvelut toimii. Jos tätä täydennysrakentamista tapahtuisi hallitusti, niin tulevaisuudessa koko alue kehäkolmoselle asti + radanvarret sen ulkopuolellakin, voisivat olla sellaisia. Tällä tavalla pystyttäisiin asuttamaan n 2 miljoonaa asukasta itse pk-seudulle, eli se ns tonttipula on vain keinotekoista.


Amen. 




> Mutta ihmiset vanhoissa lähiöissä eivät halua uusia naapureita.


Esteet on kyllä minusta muut kuin nimbyily. On kolme perustavan laatuista estettä yhtenäisen kaupungin laajenemiselle, keskuspuisto, meri ja motarit. Näistä se minkä voisi ottaa hyötykäyttöön on motarit.

Otetaan esimerkki, Lahdenväylän suunta kun tunnen sen suht hyvin. Arabia/Toukola on oikein hyvä alue, mutta jo se on leikattu irti Kustaa Vaasantie ja Rantatiellä irti muusta kaupungista. Pohjoisempana on sitten Viikki ja Pihlajamäki, mutta välissä on meri, joki, puisto ja Lahden moottoritie.

Mitä jos Lahden motari vain yksinkertaisesti päätettäisiin Kehä I:lle? Koskelankadun ja Kustaa Vaasankadun meluongelmat ratkeaisivat kertoheitolla. Vapautuneeseen tilaan voisi rakentaa Kalasatamasta Viikkiin 10 - 20 000 asuntoa, eikä tarvitsisi tehdä edes mitään pilvenpiirtäjiä, ihan tiivillä pientaloillakin onnistuisi.

Entäs autot? Suurin osa autoliikenteestä tuolla päin on läpiajoliikennettä, osa siirtyisi Tuusulanväylälle, osa Itäväylälle. Mitä sitten?

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi kattaa teitä tai laittaa ne tunneliin, mutta tämä on kovin kallista. Siitä huolimatta minua ihmetyttää kovasti, että esim. Kehä II menee suunnitelmissa Malminkartanon ali, mutta tämän jälkeen nousee Hämeenlinna moottoritielle johon tulee uusi liittymä. Eikö sitä liittymää voi tehdä maan alle? Maksaahan se, mutta joku arvo sillä kymmenellä hehtaarilla maatakin on joka jää sen alle. Joka tapauksessa kajoamatta tuohon moottoritieverkostoon kaupungin luonnollinen kasvu ei etene.

----------


## petteri

Yksi vaihtoehto lisätä nykyisten alueiden asukastiheyttä on nostaa tonttitehokkuutta ja toteuttaa tehokkuuden lisäys korottamalla taloja. Helsingissä on aika paljon kolmekerroksisia hissittömiä taloja, joita voisi hyvin korottaa.

Toki asukkaiden innokkuutta rakennustehokkuuden nostoon rajoittaa myös se, että suuri osa Helsingistä on rakennettu kaupungin vuokratonteille, eivätkä asukkaat saisi rakennustehokkuuden noususta paljonkaan hyötyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkä ihmeen takia pitää Espoossa ruveta rakentaa uusia asuialueita jonnekin Histaan jossa ollaan täysin autoliikenteestä riippuvaisia, ennemmin kuin rantaradan varten esim Espoon keskuksen ja Kauklahden välille?


Suomessa on pitkä perinne siitä, että aloitteen tekee maanomistaja. Histassa on maanomistaja, jolla on halu muuttaa maanviljelysmaa asumalähiöksi. Arvaat varmaan miksi. Eikä Hista ole tällä seudulla ainoa tällainen paikka, kaikki muut eivät vain tule ehkä koskaan julkisuuteen - ennen kuin sitten kun asuntoja ryhdytään myymään.

Tämä toimii myös nurinpäin. On maita, jotka ovat vaikkapa radan varressa Hiekkaharjussa. Mutta maanomistaja ei halua rakentaa niitä  vielä. Jos ei ole rahantarvetta nyt, kannattaa odottaa. Rakennusmaa kasvaa parempaa korkoa odottamalla kuin sijoittamalla maanmyyntitulot johonkin muuhun.

Ja kun puhutaan viisaita siitä, miten ihmiset haluavat asua, niin mihinkähän ne puheet perustuvat? Tällä hetkellä on käynnissä laajahko tutkimus asumispreferensseistä, se ja tulokset eivät ole vielä valmiit. Niiden perusteella voisi ehkä jotain sanoa. Sillä sen perusteella, että tarjolla on suunnilleen vain 2 vaihtoehtoa, ei voi tietää, mitä ihmiset oikeasti haluavat. Tilastoista se ei selviä, koska ei voi ostaa sitä, mitä ei ole kaupan.

Markkinat ovat yksipuoliset siksi, että ne eivät toimi. Tarjontaa hallitsevat muutamat rakennusliikkeet. Ne tarjoavat sitä, mistä ne tienaavat parhaiten. Ja se ei ole sama asia kuin mitä ihmiset eniten haluaisivat, jos saisivat. Jos tarjonta ei tyydytä, on vain yksi toinen vaihtoehto, eli ostaa etäältä tontti ja rakentaa sinne itse talo, jonka käypä myyntihinta hyvässä tapauksessa ylittää rakentamisen kustannukset. Ei ole vaikea arvata, ettei tällainen kiinnosta rakennusliikkeitä liiketoimintana, koska liiketoiminnassa myyntihinnan on oltava tuotantokustannuksia suurempi.

Joku ihmetteli, etteivät rivarit mene kaupaksi. Minä en ihmettele, jos rivitalo on kerrostalohuoneisto, joka on päällekkäisyyden sijasta sijoitettu vieretysten. 1999-2000 etsin asuntoa viimeksi, ja olisin halunnut mieluiten muuta kuin omakotitalon, mutta asunnon jossa on muutakin tilaa kuin keittiölle, telkkarille ja parisängylle. Kymmenistä kohteista vain yksi oli rivitaloasunto, jossa oli sekä kellari että muuta ns. toisarvoista tilaa, joka käy harrastamiseen ja kotona töiden tekoon. Pakko oli ostaa omakotitalo, vaikka en halunnut.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja kun puhutaan viisaita siitä, miten ihmiset haluavat asua, niin mihinkähän ne puheet perustuvat? Tällä hetkellä on käynnissä laajahko tutkimus asumispreferensseistä, se ja tulokset eivät ole vielä valmiit. Niiden perusteella voisi ehkä jotain sanoa. Sillä sen perusteella, että tarjolla on suunnilleen vain 2 vaihtoehtoa, ei voi tietää, mitä ihmiset oikeasti haluavat. Tilastoista se ei selviä, koska ei voi ostaa sitä, mitä ei ole kaupan.


Ymmärtääkseni niitä tutkimuksia on tehty viime vuosina aika tiheään, itsekin olin haastateltavana kolmisen vuotta sitten yhdessä. Niisen tulokset vain ovat masentavia. N 50-60% luokkaa haluaa asua ok-talossa, ja muilla seikoilla ei ole merkitystä, kuin että se on omakotitalo. Seuraavaksi yllättäen haluttiin asua kerrostaloissa ja kaikkein vähiten rivitaloissa.




> Markkinat ovat yksipuoliset siksi, että ne eivät toimi. Tarjontaa hallitsevat muutamat rakennusliikkeet. Ne tarjoavat sitä, mistä ne tienaavat parhaiten. Ja se ei ole sama asia kuin mitä ihmiset eniten haluaisivat, jos saisivat. Jos tarjonta ei tyydytä, on vain yksi toinen vaihtoehto, eli ostaa etäältä tontti ja rakentaa sinne itse talo, jonka käypä myyntihinta hyvässä tapauksessa ylittää rakentamisen kustannukset. Ei ole vaikea arvata, ettei tällainen kiinnosta rakennusliikkeitä liiketoimintana, koska liiketoiminnassa myyntihinnan on oltava tuotantokustannuksia suurempi.


Miksi asunnot ovat sitten niin kalliit, etteivät mene kaupaksi, johtuu tonttien hinnoista ja se taas tonttipulasta hyvillä paikoilla. Kyllä (anteeksi vaan) p-skapaikoilla saa halvalla asuntoja, ainakin vanhoja, mutta hyviltä paikalta et edes vanhaa kuin sikahintaan. Eli niitä hyviä alueita pitäsi tehdä lisää, ei huonoja alueita. Ja se on mielestäni einakin metropolialueelal yhteriskunan asia hoitaa että asuntoja tulee enemmän tehtyä niille hyville alueille.




> Joku ihmetteli, etteivät rivarit mene kaupaksi. Minä en ihmettele, jos rivitalo on kerrostalohuoneisto, joka on päällekkäisyyden sijasta sijoitettu vieretysten. 1999-2000 etsin asuntoa viimeksi, ja olisin halunnut mieluiten muuta kuin omakotitalon, mutta asunnon jossa on muutakin tilaa kuin keittiölle, telkkarille ja parisängylle. Kymmenistä kohteista vain yksi oli rivitaloasunto, jossa oli sekä kellari että muuta ns. toisarvoista tilaa, joka käy harrastamiseen ja kotona töiden tekoon. Pakko oli ostaa omakotitalo, vaikka en halunnut.


Kellareita on rivitaloissa aika huonosti. Mutta niin on omakotipakettitaloissakin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärtääkseni niitä tutkimuksia on tehty viime vuosina aika tiheään, itsekin olin haastateltavana kolmisen vuotta sitten yhdessä.


Haastattelututkimus kuvaa sitä, mitä ihmiset vastaavat kun heiltä kysytään, mitä aikoisitte tehdä jossain tilanteessa. Tulos ei kuvaa sitä, mitä ihmiset todellisuudessa tekevät tai ovat tehneet. Sen selvittäminen on huomattavasti vaikeampaa tai peräti mahdotonta tilanteissa, joita ihmiset eivät tunne.

Klassinen esimerkkini tästä on tekstiviesti. Kuinka moni olisi 1960-luvulla sanonut haluavansa lähettää kirjoitettua tekstiä puhelimella? Huomautan, että silloin oli olemassa telex-kirjoitin, jolla lähetettiin tekstiviestejä, samoin sähköttämällä eli sähkeinä.




> Miksi asunnot ovat sitten niin kalliit, etteivät mene kaupaksi, johtuu tonttien hinnoista ja se taas tonttipulasta hyvillä paikoilla.


Ei johdu, vaikka monet niin väittävät. Tonttimaan hinta on luokkaa pari sataa euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Rakentamiskustannukset ovat 20003000 euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Myyntihinnat tietenkin näiden summa tai enemmän. Jos se on enemmän, se johtuu markkinatilanteesta. Ja myyntihinta ei muutu, vaikka rakennusoikeuden hinta olisi nolla.




> Eli niitä hyviä alueita pitäsi tehdä lisää, ei huonoja alueita. Ja se on mielestäni einakin metropolialueelal yhteriskunan asia hoitaa että asuntoja tulee enemmän tehtyä niille hyville alueille.


Niitä hyviä alueita on vähän vaikea tehdä lisää, kun myyntihinnan määrää ensisijaisesti sijainti eli saavutettavuus. Paras saavutettavuus toteutuu hyvin järjestetyllä joukkoliikenteellä, jolla päästään keskustojen läheisyydessä parhaimmillaan 2025 km/h nopeuteen ovelta ovelle (ei pysäkiltä/asemalta toiselle). Kun tuolla etäisyydellä olevat maat on rakennettu, sitä maata ei voi tehdä lisää.




> Kellareita on rivitaloissa aika huonosti. Mutta niin on omakotipakettitaloissakin.


Kellarit olivat aikaisemmin (1960-luvulle asti) normaali osa rakennusta. Sitten keksittiin rossipohjat ym. uudet ratkaisut, jotka olivat rakennuttajille vähän halvempia kuin tehdä kellarin korkuinen sokkeli, jonka sisään kellari aikaisemmin muodostui melkein ilmaiseksi. Nykyiset omakotitalojen tekijät ovat samassa tilanteessa. Kun tehdään tiukalla budjetilla, yritetään säästää kaikessa, ja täyskorkean sokkelin sijasta talo tehdään kevyelle anturalle, kun se on vähän halvempi. Muutaman prosentin säästöllä menetetään koko rakennusalan verran huonetilaa. Sääli.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei johdu, vaikka monet niin väittävät. Tonttimaan hinta on luokkaa pari sataa euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Rakentamiskustannukset ovat 20003000 euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Myyntihinnat tietenkin näiden summa tai enemmän. Jos se on enemmän, se johtuu markkinatilanteesta. Ja myyntihinta ei muutu, vaikka rakennusoikeuden hinta olisi nolla.


Mistä saa pääkaupunkiseudulta tontin alle 600-700 euroa rakennusoikeusneliö? Hyvillä paikoilla tontit maksavat vielä enemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haastattelututkimus kuvaa sitä, mitä ihmiset vastaavat kun heiltä kysytään, mitä aikoisitte tehdä jossain tilanteessa. Tulos ei kuvaa sitä, mitä ihmiset todellisuudessa tekevät tai ovat tehneet. Sen selvittäminen on huomattavasti vaikeampaa tai peräti mahdotonta tilanteissa, joita ihmiset eivät tunne.


Siinä haastattelussa jossa olin, kysyttiin mm miten pitkä työmatka on, ja milläkin välineellä,  ja kauanko se saisi eniten mielestäni kestää. Kysyttiin paljonko olisi rahaa pistää asumiseen nyt ja muutaman vuoden päästä, ja montako huonetta katsoo perhe tarvitsevan jne. Silti minua ihmetyttää omakotitalojen suosio, kun tiedetään miten paljon se maksaa kasvukeskuksissa.




> Klassinen esimerkkini tästä on tekstiviesti. Kuinka moni olisi 1960-luvulla sanonut haluavansa lähettää kirjoitettua tekstiä puhelimella? Huomautan, että silloin oli olemassa telex-kirjoitin, jolla lähetettiin tekstiviestejä, samoin sähköttämällä eli sähkeinä.


50-luvulla ihmisen käsitykset elektroniikasta olivat samalla tasolla kuin nykyihmisten käsitykset jostain ydinfysiikasta. Asuntoasiat ovat jokaiselle paljon läheisempi asia ja jokaisella on jonkinlainen realismiin perustuva käsitys missä tulee asumaan n 10 vuoden päästä. Ainoastaan henkilökohtaiset katastrofit (työttömyys, avioero, sairastuminen) voivat romuttaa tavoitteiden saavuttamista.



> Ei johdu, vaikka monet niin väittävät. Tonttimaan hinta on luokkaa pari sataa euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Rakentamiskustannukset ovat 20003000 euroa per rakennusoikeusneliömetri. Myyntihinnat tietenkin näiden summa tai enemmän. Jos se on enemmän, se johtuu markkinatilanteesta. Ja myyntihinta ei muutu, vaikka rakennusoikeuden hinta olisi nolla.


Esittämäsi hinta on jotain valtakunnankeskiarvoa,ja sillä saa tontin n 50km päässä Helsingistä. Nyt oli puheenaiheena itse pk-seudun tonttitilanne.




> Niitä hyviä alueita on vähän vaikea tehdä lisää, kun myyntihinnan määrää ensisijaisesti sijainti eli saavutettavuus. Paras saavutettavuus toteutuu hyvin järjestetyllä joukkoliikenteellä, jolla päästään keskustojen läheisyydessä parhaimmillaan 2025 km/h nopeuteen ovelta ovelle (ei pysäkiltä/asemalta toiselle). Kun tuolla etäisyydellä olevat maat on rakennettu, sitä maata ei voi tehdä lisää.


Saavutetavuutta voi aina parantaa, Helsingin seudulla optimitilanteessa on hyvin harva alue. Helsingin seudulla on paljon rakentamattomia alueita jonne voisi jo alkuvaiheessa rakentaa korkeatasoinen joukkoliikenne, ja näin aiotaankin joissakin paikoissa tehdä, mutta aivan liian vähän kysyntään nähden kuitenkin.

Pelkkien keskinopeuksien sijaan saavutettavuutta määrittelee ihmisten mielestä aika pitkälti kokonaismatka-aika tärkeimmille työpaikka-alueille ilman omaa autoa, joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyys ja aikataulussa pysyminen, vuorotiheys (myös työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella), ilta-, aamuyö- ja pyhäliikenne, miten varmaa on että pääsee kyytiin lastenvaunujen kanssa jne.




> Kellarit olivat aikaisemmin (1960-luvulle asti) normaali osa rakennusta. Sitten keksittiin rossipohjat ym. uudet ratkaisut, jotka olivat rakennuttajille vähän halvempia kuin tehdä kellarin korkuinen sokkeli, jonka sisään kellari aikaisemmin muodostui melkein ilmaiseksi. Nykyiset omakotitalojen tekijät ovat samassa tilanteessa. Kun tehdään tiukalla budjetilla, yritetään säästää kaikessa, ja täyskorkean sokkelin sijasta talo tehdään kevyelle anturalle, kun se on vähän halvempi. Muutaman prosentin säästöllä menetetään koko rakennusalan verran huonetilaa. Sääli.


Näin on. Myös vähän vanhemmissa rinnetonteille rakennetuissa ok- ja rivitaloissa on järjestään aina osa alakerrasta ns kellaria/harrastustilaa/autotallia, jota ei lasketa varsinaisiin asuinneliöihin. Tällaisen hankkiminen tulee aina tasamaalle rakennettuun taloon verrattuna vähän halvemmaksi, olkoon että rinnetonteista voi olla vähän riesaa sitten muuten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esittämäsi hinta on jotain valtakunnankeskiarvoa,ja sillä saa tontin n 50km päässä Helsingistä. Nyt oli puheenaiheena itse pk-seudun tonttitilanne.


Tahdoin sanoa, että rakennusoikeuden hinnat lasketaan satasissa ja asuntojen hinnat tonneissa. Pari sataa oli tässä väärä ilmaisu.




> Pelkkien keskinopeuksien sijaan saavutettavuutta määrittelee ihmisten mielestä aika pitkälti kokonaismatka-aika tärkeimmille työpaikka-alueille ilman omaa autoa, joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyys ja aikataulussa pysyminen, vuorotiheys (myös työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella), ilta-, aamuyö- ja pyhäliikenne, miten varmaa on että pääsee kyytiin lastenvaunujen kanssa jne.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Tilastollisesti vaan näyttää siltä, että etäisyys seutukeskukseen korreloi hinnan kanssa kaikkein vahvimmin. Ja tilastot perustuvat kuitenkin toteutuneisiin kauppoihin eli loppujen lopuksi se kuvaa sitä, miten ihmiset toimivat. Eli etäisyys keskustasta on kaikkien muiden saavutettavuuden tekijöiden rinnalla ilmeisesti kuitenkin tärkein ja niin vahva tekijä, että muiden tekijöiden merkitys ei juuri näy.

Kumminkin tiedetään, että on arvostettuja alueita ja vähemmän arvostettuja. Kaikkialta löytyy samoilta etäisyyksiltä eri hintaisia alueita, joten täytyy muidenkin seikkojen vaikuttaa. Mutta näyttää siltä, että aika lailla on vielä tutkimista tässä asiassa.

Minua kiinnostavat nämä vaikuttavat seikat joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Esimerkiksi totuuden saamiseksi siitä, mitä joukkoliikenteen palvelu ja palvelutaso todellisuudessa merkitsevät. Kyllä asuntoja myytäessä aina kerrotaan, missä on lähin pysäkki ja eritellään, jos lähellä on metro tai rautatieasema. Mutta mitä ne tiedot todellisuudessa vaikuttavat, vai onko sittenkin ylivoimaisen tärkeätä, että lähellä on motarin liittymä ja hyvät yhteydet tarkoittaa kuitenkin hyviä autoiluyhteyksiä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta mitä ne tiedot todellisuudessa vaikuttavat, vai onko sittenkin ylivoimaisen tärkeätä, että lähellä on motarin liittymä ja hyvät yhteydet tarkoittaa kuitenkin hyviä autoiluyhteyksiä.


Eipä nähtävästi ainakaan Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella. Siellä on paljon huonojen autoyhteyksien päässä olevia alueita, joiden hintataso on melko korkea ja niille riittää asukkaita. Olisiko edelleenkin niin, että valitaan alue muiden kuin liikenneyhteyksien ja sijainnin perusteella ja mies sitten autoilee sieltä miten autoilee ja nainen käyttää mahdollisesti huonotasoisempiakin joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, mutta näihin liikenneyhteyksiin ei ole kiinnitetty huomiota aluetta valitessa, paitsi ehkä mies on ottanut huomioon moottoritien, mutta nainen ei ole paneutunut erityisemmin julkisen liikenteen yhteyksiin. Nämä selviävät vasta alueelle asetuttua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minua kiinnostavat nämä vaikuttavat seikat joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Esimerkiksi totuuden saamiseksi siitä, mitä joukkoliikenteen palvelu ja palvelutaso todellisuudessa merkitsevät. Kyllä asuntoja myytäessä aina kerrotaan, missä on lähin pysäkki ja eritellään, jos lähellä on metro tai rautatieasema. Mutta mitä ne tiedot todellisuudessa vaikuttavat, vai onko sittenkin ylivoimaisen tärkeätä, että lähellä on motarin liittymä ja hyvät yhteydet tarkoittaa kuitenkin hyviä autoiluyhteyksiä.


Mitä keskustelunavauksellani alunperin halusin saada selville, että miksi Suomessa asuntomarkkinat ovat dipolarisoituneet kahten pääryhmään: Kerrostaloasunnot hyvällä sijainnilla, joissa saavutettavuus joukkoliikentellä on tärkeä laatukriteeri, ja toisaalta pientalot "rauhallisella paikalla" ts sellaisissa paikoissa joissa joukkoliikenteellä tai sen puuttumisella ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä? 

Suomalaiset tuntuvat hylänneen perinteisen puutarhaesikaupungin mallin, jossa asuttaisiin suht tiiviisti ja kaupunkimaisesti, mutta keskikaupunkia pienemmissä yksiköissä, niin kerros-, rivi- kuin omakotitaloissa. Mistä se johtuu? Onko se pelkästään muoti-ilmö, vai onko suuntaus seurausta jostain perhe- tai väestöpoliittisista toimenpiteistä, verotuksesta vai mistä? Onko asuminen niissä suhteessa liian kallista niiden etuihin verrattuna vai mikä?




> Olisiko edelleenkin niin, että valitaan alue muiden kuin liikenneyhteyksien ja sijainnin perusteella ja mies sitten autoilee sieltä miten autoilee ja nainen käyttää mahdollisesti huonotasoisempiakin joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, mutta näihin liikenneyhteyksiin ei ole kiinnitetty huomiota aluetta valitessa, paitsi ehkä mies on ottanut huomioon moottoritien, mutta nainen ei ole paneutunut erityisemmin julkisen liikenteen yhteyksiin. Nämä selviävät vasta alueelle asetuttua.


Nykyään tällaisilla alueilla asuvat naisetkin ovat niin vaativia että haluavat oman auton, ja he myös hankkivat itselleen sellaisen, jos ei oma ukko osta.  Joukkoliikenteellä kulkevat korkeintaan lapset ja nuoriso joilla ei ole ajokorttia vielä.

Haluaisin esikaupunkien/lähiöiden kohtalon osalta vielä esittää sellaisen väitteen, että Suomessa ei osata rakentaa tiiviitä lähiöitä sellaisiksi että ne houkuttelisivat asukkaita. On totta että virhe tehtiin 1960-80 luvulla kun rakennettiin tiiviisti ja tehokkaasti suuria lähiöitä joita nykyisin haukutaan surutta betonislummiksi. Suomessa seurattiin lähiörakentamisessa suurempien teollisuusmaiden mallia, mutta unohdettiin että muissa maissa ne rakennettiin vain tilapäisempää asumista varten, niihin muutti vierastyöläisiä ja siirtolaisia ja ajateltiin että parin vuosikymmenen jälkeen lähiöt ovat tehneet tehtävänsä ja ne puretaan pois. Näin ei tosin kaikkialla käynyt. Suomessa ne rakennettiin alusta alkaen pysyviksi kodeiksi oman maan kansalaisia varten, mutta ei kysytty lainkaan millaisissa taloissa halutaan asua, ajateltiin että markkinat hoitavat asian, ja niin se hoitikin, mutta valinnanvaraa ei silti ollut, ellei rakentanut omakotitaloa. Vaikuttaa siltä että arkkitehtimme eivät ole tarpeeksi innokkaasti paneutuneet asuinalueiden kokonaisviihtyvyyteen, ja että kaupunkirakentamisperinne olisi kadonnut meiltä 2. maailmansodan jälkeen. Uusia kerrostaloalueita rakennetaan yhä samanlaisiksi kuin 15-20 vuotta sitten. Vantaan Kartanonkoski lienee ainoa poikkeus, mutta senhän suunnitteli joku ruotsalainen vai oliko se brittiläinen arkkitehti? Johtuuko tämä tilanne Suomen arkkitehtien koulutuksesta, liian vähästä kilpailusta heidän kesken, vai siitä että rakennusliikkeet sanelevat kaiken, vai mistä?

Yksi asia joka nousee myös esille lähiöiden kohdalla ovat virkistysalueet. Väitetään että suomalaiset rakastavat metsää, ja siksi lähiöiden ympärille jätetyille metsäalueiille ja joutomaalle on vaikea ryhtyä rakentamaan enää mitään uutta, jos lähiöiden asukkaat ovat omineet ne virkistysalueiksi. Useimmat NIMBY-riidat Suomessa käydään nimenomaan joutomaiden rakentamisesta asunnoiksi tai ottamisesta johonkin yleishyödylliseen käyttöön. Siksi vanhoa asuinalueita ei niin helposti pystytä yhdistämään "nauhoiksi", joka mahdollistaisi tehokkaan ja toimivan joukkoliikenteen, koska niiden väliin on jätettävä tyhjiä alueita jonne ei saa sen enempää rakentaa taloja lisää eikä johtaa mitän liikennettä, ei edes joukkosellaista. Oikeastan ainoa täydennysrakentaminen joka sallitaan ilman suurempia valituksia ovat liikuntapaikat ja koulut, ja sen ymmärtää kun kouluttautuminen ja liikunta ovat Suomessa ihan presidentillisessä suojelussa. Onko meidän asenneilmastossamme jotain sellaista joka estää sellaisten "hyvien sijaintien" luomista, jossa muustakin asumiseen liittyvistä laatutekijöistä kuin kouluttautumis- ja liikuntamahdllisuuksista olisi huomioitu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomalaiset tuntuvat hylänneen perinteisen puutarhaesikaupungin mallin, jossa asuttaisiin suht tiiviisti ja kaupunkimaisesti, mutta keskikaupunkia pienemmissä yksiköissä, niin kerros-, rivi- kuin omakotitaloissa. Mistä se johtuu? Onko se pelkästään muoti-ilmö, vai onko suuntaus seurausta jostain perhe- tai väestöpoliittisista toimenpiteistä, verotuksesta vai mistä? Onko asuminen niissä suhteessa liian kallista niiden etuihin verrattuna vai mikä?


Minusta selitys on siinä, että vain pientalorakentamisessa asukas itse tekee tai teettää rakennuksen itselleen asumista varten. Muussa rakentamisessa asuminen on sekundääritarkoitus. Varsinainen tarkoitus on tuottaa rahaa. Se johtaa siihen, että asunnot tehdään niin halvoiksi (=huonoiksi) kuin mahdollista, jotta ne menevät vielä kaupaksi. Sehän on liiketoiminnan ja markkinamekanismin periaate, joka on voimassa niin markkinataloudessa kuin sosialismissakin.

Mahdollisimman halvalla tekeminen tarkoittaa myös kaavoitusta ja ympäristöä, ei pelkästään rakennustekniikkaa ja asunnon pohjaratkaisua. Miksi tehdä Kartanonkoskia, kun tylsä betonilähiökin menee kaupaksi  koska ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Vika ei ole arkkitehtikoulutuksessa, sillä arkkitehdin pomona on työelämässä ekonomi. H:gin arkkitehdit eivät kylläkään pitäneet Kartanonkoskesta, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteivätkö hekin osaisi tehdä viihtyisää  jos saisivat. Siksi toiseksi Kartanonkoskessakin on ongelmansa, kuten palveluiden puute. Arkkitehdit olisivat niitä sinne halunneet, mutta Jumbo ei. Ja kumpi voitti?




> Siksi vanhoa asuinalueita ei niin helposti pystytä yhdistämään "nauhoiksi", joka mahdollistaisi tehokkaan ja toimivan joukkoliikenteen, koska niiden väliin on jätettävä tyhjiä alueita jonne ei saa sen enempää rakentaa taloja lisää eikä johtaa mitän liikennettä, ei edes joukkosellaista.


En pidä NIMBYä patenttiselityksenä. Esa Korjulan mielipide HS:ssa eilen raitiolinja 9:n jatkosta Merisatamaan kertoo minusta paremmin, mistä on kysymys. KMP  Keep My Parking lienee oikeampi selitys.

Mutta myös se, ettei täällä kukaan tiedä, mitä on tasokas joukkoliikenne. En minäkään halua metroa vinkumaan ikkunani alle. En ole innoissani ohi ajavasta bussistakaan, kun sen kulkiessa ei olohuoneessa kuule, mitä toinen sanoo (kirjoitan omasta kokemuksesta). Ja kaikkein vähiten haluan metron liityntäliikenneterminaalia edes kävelyetäisyydelle. Kunhan saamme ensimmäisen oikean ruohoratikan sekä raitiokävelykadun, jossa ei ole autoja 1960-luvun tyyliin kuten Aleksilla. Ehkä sitten asenteet muuttuvat, kun on esimerkit.

Antero

PS: Nyt on ollut pitkään niin kosteaa, että jopa Tukholmankadun mäki näyttää ruohoradalta. Hyvä että edes niin!

----------


## ultrix

> Suomalaiset tuntuvat hylänneen perinteisen puutarhaesikaupungin mallin, jossa asuttaisiin suht tiiviisti ja kaupunkimaisesti, mutta keskikaupunkia pienemmissä yksiköissä, niin kerros-, rivi- kuin omakotitaloissa. Mistä se johtuu? Onko se pelkästään muoti-ilmö, vai onko suuntaus seurausta jostain perhe- tai väestöpoliittisista toimenpiteistä, verotuksesta vai mistä? Onko asuminen niissä suhteessa liian kallista niiden etuihin verrattuna vai mikä??
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vaikuttaa siltä että arkkitehtimme eivät ole tarpeeksi innokkaasti paneutuneet asuinalueiden kokonaisviihtyvyyteen, ja että kaupunkirakentamisperinne olisi kadonnut meiltä 2. maailmansodan jälkeen. Uusia kerrostaloalueita rakennetaan yhä samanlaisiksi kuin 15-20 vuotta sitten. Vantaan Kartanonkoski lienee ainoa poikkeus, mutta senhän suunnitteli joku ruotsalainen vai oliko se brittiläinen arkkitehti? Johtuuko tämä tilanne Suomen arkkitehtien koulutuksesta, liian vähästä kilpailusta heidän kesken, vai siitä että rakennusliikkeet sanelevat kaiken, vai mistä?


Tampereella tämä kehitys on nähtävissä esimerkiksi Viinikan-Nekalan alueella (joiden rajapinnassa satun asumaan). Vanha, maailmansotien välissä rakennettu Viinikka on tyylikkäs, klassinen ja mannermainen puutarhakaupunki (vähän oikeastaan Käpylän kaltainen), jota halkoo Iidesjärveltä Pahalammelle ulottuva Viinikanpuisto. Alueella on mm. Tampereen vanhimmat rivitalot ja iso määrä idyllisiä omakotitaloja. Ongelmana on tosin kaupallisten palvelujen puute: Nekalan teollisuusalueen KKK-Supermarket Suurjako tappoi 1990-luvulla monta pikkuista kivijalkakauppaa. Kysyntää alueella on todella.

Nekalan puoli on vähän paremmin palveltu (2 lähikauppaa ja supermarket, teollisuusalueella tilaa vievän kaupan palveluita), mutta rakennustyyli on melko brutaalia jälleenrakennuskauden puutalotyyliä: esimerkiksi talo, missä minä asun on 1947 rakennettu tyypillinen "Nekala-tyylin" pienkerrostalo mineriittilevyineen. Ajan henki oli tosiaan, että rakennetaan väliaikaisia pikataloja, jotka voidaan myöhemmin purkaa pois parempina aikoina. _Tampereen Kalevankankaaltahan kokonainen Pikatalojen kortteli (erittäin huonot fasiliteetit) purettiin ja osittain jopa paloi 1970-luvulta lähtien, viimeiset talot 1990-luvulla._
Nekalassa on myös rintamamiestaloja TKL:n ja Paunun varikoilta itään.

Kuitenkin Viinikka-Nekala on toiminnallinen kokonaisuus, ja erona niillä on tosiaan lähinnä rakennustyyli. Oman korttelini rakennustyyli on siis "Nekalaa", vaikka virallisesti kuuluukin Viinikkaan.

Igglon sivuilta voi katsella ja ihmetellä aluetta.

Mitä tulee nykyaikaisiin suunnittelupreferensseihin, tuntuu että perinteisellä puutarhakaupungilla alkaa olla renessanssi. Kartanonkosken lisäksi ainakin Tampereen Vuores ja jossain määrin myös Espoon Kauklahti edustavat uuspikkukaupunkityyliä, jossa ideana on luoda mahdollisimman hyvää elinympäristöä. Tampereella tästä on tehty sekä kaupungin, asukkaiden että rakennusliikkeiden intressi ns. kumppanuuskaavoituksen avulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta selitys on siinä, että vain pientalorakentamisessa asukas itse tekee tai teettää rakennuksen itselleen asumista varten. Muussa rakentamisessa asuminen on sekundääritarkoitus. Varsinainen tarkoitus on tuottaa rahaa. Se johtaa siihen, että asunnot tehdään niin halvoiksi (=huonoiksi) kuin mahdollista, jotta ne menevät vielä kaupaksi. Sehän on liiketoiminnan ja markkinamekanismin periaate, joka on voimassa niin markkinataloudessa kuin sosialismissakin.


Mä en näe asioita niin pessimistisesti etteikö aluerakentamista voisi toteuttaa asukkaiden ehdoilla. Onhan joitakin onnistuneita esimerkkejä mutta liian vähän. 




> En pidä NIMBYä patenttiselityksenä. Esa Korjulan mielipide HS:ssa eilen raitiolinja 9:n jatkosta Merisatamaan kertoo minusta paremmin, mistä on kysymys. KMP  Keep My Parking lienee oikeampi selitys.


Ullanlinnaa joka on ihan kesellä tiheintä kantakaupunkia ei pidä sekoittaa tähän lähiöiden rakentamisproblematiikkaan. Näillä ysiä vastustavilla ullanlinnalaisilla on tietenkin myös asenneongelmia mutta ihan eri syystä.




> Mutta myös se, ettei täällä kukaan tiedä, mitä on tasokas joukkoliikenne. En minäkään halua metroa vinkumaan ikkunani alle. En ole innoissani ohi ajavasta bussistakaan, kun sen kulkiessa ei olohuoneessa kuule, mitä toinen sanoo (kirjoitan omasta kokemuksesta). Ja kaikkein vähiten haluan metron liityntäliikenneterminaalia edes kävelyetäisyydelle. Kunhan saamme ensimmäisen oikean ruohoratikan sekä raitiokävelykadun, jossa ei ole autoja 1960-luvun tyyliin kuten Aleksilla. Ehkä sitten asenteet muuttuvat, kun on esimerkit.


Sulla on paljon työsarkaa. Esim Laajalahdessa on raide-Jokeria vastustettu juuri siksi että se viistäisi yhden metsikön halki. Laajalahtelaisten aktivistien mielestä raide-Jokerin pitäisi kulkea samaa reittiä kuin bussi-Jokerin eli kehäykköstä pitkin. 

Muita potentiaalisia uusia lähiöitä jotka voisivat olla puuttuvia paloja raideliikenteelle sopiville lähiönauhoille ovat Uusimäki Espoon, Helsingin ja Vantaan rajalla sekä Kuninkaantammi, mutta niitäkin on jo alettu kritisoida niiden viedessä ulkoilumaastoa. Samoin Vuosaaressa yksi paikka (nimeä en muista). Jokeri II on jostain syystä pakko rakentaa tunneliin Keskuspuiston alle  koska joukkoliikennekatukaan ei saa mennä sen poikki maan päällä. Tällainen pikku toimenpide ei tietenkään maksa mitään?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nekalan puoli on vähän paremmin palveltu (2 lähikauppaa ja supermarket, teollisuusalueella tilaa vievän kaupan palveluita), mutta rakennustyyli on melko brutaalia jälleenrakennuskauden puutalotyyliä: esimerkiksi talo, missä minä asun on 1947 rakennettu tyypillinen "Nekala-tyylin" pienkerrostalo mineriittilevyineen. Ajan henki oli tosiaan, että rakennetaan väliaikaisia pikataloja, jotka voidaan myöhemmin purkaa pois parempina aikoina. _Tampereen Kalevankankaaltahan kokonainen Pikatalojen kortteli (erittäin huonot fasiliteetit) purettiin ja osittain jopa paloi 1970-luvulta lähtien, viimeiset talot 1990-luvulla._


Mulla on sellainen käsitys kun olen kuunnellut manselaisten juttuja, että Nekalalla olisi aika hurja maine. Pitääkö paikansa vielä? Väliaikaisia pula-ajan 2-kerroksisia pienkerrostaloja ilman mukavuuksia oli myös Helsingin Maunulassa 1940-60 luvulla. Ne olivat kaupungin vuokrataloja kaikkein heikoimmassa asemassa olevia varten ja ne jäivät todellakin väliaikaisiksi, eikä niistä siis tehty retroa.




> Mitä tulee nykyaikaisiin suunnittelupreferensseihin, tuntuu että perinteisellä puutarhakaupungilla alkaa olla renessanssi. Kartanonkosken lisäksi ainakin Tampereen Vuores ja jossain määrin myös Espoon Kauklahti edustavat uuspikkukaupunkityyliä, jossa ideana on luoda mahdollisimman hyvää elinympäristöä. Tampereella tästä on tehty sekä kaupungin, asukkaiden että rakennusliikkeiden intressi ns. kumppanuuskaavoituksen avulla.


Kauklahdessa todella yritettiin 2 vuoden takaisissa asuntomessuissa luoda vanhan ajan puutarhakaupunki koristeellisine taloineen, mutta taloista tuli niin kalliit ja osasta vähän epäkäytännöllisiä, että eivät ole mennet kaupaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Kellarit olivat aikaisemmin (1960-luvulle asti) normaali osa rakennusta. Sitten keksittiin rossipohjat ym. uudet ratkaisut, jotka olivat rakennuttajille vähän halvempia kuin tehdä kellarin korkuinen sokkeli, jonka sisään kellari aikaisemmin muodostui melkein ilmaiseksi.


Minun mielestäni ylläoleva lainaus on pelkkää soopaa. Kellari yleistyi asuinrakennuksissa vasta jälleenrakennusajalla. Sitä ennen kellari ei omakotitaloissa ollut todellakaan normaaliosa rakennusta. Ennen kellarikautta rakennettiin nimenomaan rossipohjia ja multapenkkejä (arkkitehti Risto Vuolle-Apialan nimitys näille on 'trossipohja' ja 'multipenkki'), jotka molemmat ovat ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja alapohjaksi. Rossipohja ei sulje pois kellaria, sillä monessa rintamamiestalossa, jossa kellari on vain keittiön alapuolella, on rossipohja. Kellarin tappoi laattaperustus, jonka valmistaminen on mukamas nopeampaa ja halvempaa kuin rossipohjan.

Minun mielestäni omakotitaloihin ei kellari kuulu. Tonteille on mahdollista rakentaa piharakennus, johon näitä toisarvoisia varastoja ja työtiloja sijoitetaan. Myös arkkitehti Risto Vuolle-Apiala kritisoi nykyistä muotia sijoittaa "kaikki mahdolliset nykyaikaisen asumisen toiminnat" yhteen rakennukseen. Mielestäni kellarin kosteat tilat soveltuvat huonosti muiden kuin juureksien ja säilykkeiden säilyttämiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ullanlinnaa joka on ihan kesellä tiheintä kantakaupunkia ei pidä sekoittaa tähän lähiöiden rakentamisproblematiikkaan. Näillä ysiä vastustavilla ullanlinnalaisilla on tietenkin myös asenneongelmia mutta ihan eri syystä.


Tarkoitin tällä esimerkillä sitä, että todelliset ja sanotut syyt eivät ole aina aivan samat. Joku sanoo haluavansa pitää ulkoilumetsän, vaikka ei koskaan siellä käykään. Todellinen syy voi olla vaikkapa joutomaa-aukio, jota on ryhdytty pitämään parkkipaikkana, mutta siitä tulisikin naapuritalon tontti.




> Sulla on paljon työsarkaa. Esim Laajalahdessa on raide-Jokeria vastustettu juuri siksi että se viistäisi yhden metsikön halki. Laajalahtelaisten aktivistien mielestä raide-Jokerin pitäisi kulkea samaa reittiä kuin bussi-Jokerin eli kehäykköstä pitkin.


Minun on helppo ymmärtää näitä ajatuksia, kun ei kerran tiedetä, mistä on kyse. Ja keskuspuiston tunnelillekin on hyvät perusteet, kun selitetään, että rakennetaan bussikatu. Haagassa on keskuspuiston halkova bussikatu. Se ei eroa mitenkään tavallisesta kadusta, koska se on tavallinen asfaltoitu katu. Sen sijaan nurmetettu raitiotie on täysin eri asia. Se on myös täysin eri asia kuin metron tai paikallisjunan rata.

Totuushan on, ettei liikenneväylä siitä autuaaksi ja haitattomaksi tule, että siinä on joukkoliikennettä. Henkilöautot ovat nykyään paljon hiljaisempia kuin bussit. Metron virtakiskon vinkuna taas kantaa kauaksi sen vuoksi, että ääni poikkeaa katuliikenteen huminasta.

Se nyt vain sattuu olemaan niin, että ilmajohtovirrotteinen raideliikenne nurmetetulla radalla on hiljaisin ja maisemallisesti vähiten haittaava motorisoidun henkilöliikenteen muoto. Sen väylä näyttää puistolta, vaikka väylä olisi puistossa. Mutta eihän tätä voi vakuuttaa asukkaille, kun niitä ei voi pyytää mihinkään lähelle katsomaan ja kokemaan, mistä on kyse.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totuushan on, ettei liikenneväylä siitä autuaaksi ja haitattomaksi tule, että siinä on joukkoliikennettä. Henkilöautot ovat nykyään paljon hiljaisempia kuin bussit. Metron virtakiskon vinkuna taas kantaa kauaksi sen vuoksi, että ääni poikkeaa katuliikenteen huminasta.


Mun käsitykseni mukaan bussit ja henkilöautot ovat hiljaisia niin kauan kuin ne ovat uusia. Melua pitävät vanhat autot ja bussit. 

Onko niin että metron "vinkuva" ääni tulee virtakiskoista? Olen luullut sen tulevan moottoreista, joiden äänieristys vanhassa M100-sarjan junassa vaikuttaisi olevan aika olematon. 




> Se nyt vain sattuu olemaan niin, että ilmajohtovirrotteinen raideliikenne nurmetetulla radalla on hiljaisin ja maisemallisesti vähiten haittaava motorisoidun henkilöliikenteen muoto. Sen väylä näyttää puistolta, vaikka väylä olisi puistossa. Mutta eihän tätä voi vakuuttaa asukkaille, kun niitä ei voi pyytää mihinkään lähelle katsomaan ja kokemaan, mistä on kyse.


Jos raitiotie tekee nurmetetulla radalla tiukahkon mutkan, niin kuuluuko pyörien kirskunta kun vaunu ajaa kaarteeseen?

Mun mielestäni liikenteen ei tule olla täysin hiljaista vaan jonkinlainen humina siitä pitää kuulua. Ihan turvallisuuden vuoksi että havaitsee lähestyvän kulkuneuvon ajoissa. 

 t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minun mielestäni omakotitaloihin ei kellari kuulu. Tonteille on mahdollista rakentaa piharakennus, johon näitä toisarvoisia varastoja ja työtiloja sijoitetaan. Myös arkkitehti Risto Vuolle-Apiala kritisoi nykyistä muotia sijoittaa "kaikki mahdolliset nykyaikaisen asumisen toiminnat" yhteen rakennukseen. Mielestäni kellarin kosteat tilat soveltuvat huonosti muiden kuin juureksien ja säilykkeiden säilyttämiseen.


Vanhoissa taloissa kellareiden kosteuseristys on usein huonosti toteutettu ja siksi niistä on vain riesaa. Jos talo rakennetaan rinteeseen, joka on aika yleistä kasvukeskuksissa jossa tonteista on pulaa, niin puolet alimmasta kerroksesta on "kellaria". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Kepuilua:
http://www.vn.fi/ajankohtaista/puhee...jsp?oid=236692

Lisää kepua:
http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content054D8




> Vanhanen puolustaa Espoon hajautettua asumista 
> 26.08.2008 YLE
> 
> 
> 
> Pääministeri Matti Vanhanen puolustaa voimakkaasti Espoon kaupungin hajautetun asumisen mallia. 
> 
> Pääministerin mukaan kiskoliikenteen lisääminen ei vaikuta merkittävästi ilmastonmuutoksen hidastumiseen. 
> 
> ...

----------


## omp

> ..mutta niitäkin on jo alettu kritisoida niiden viedessä ulkoilumaastoa. Samoin Vuosaaressa yksi paikka (nimeä en muista).


Kyseessä lienee Mustavuoren alueelle suunniteltu pientalovaltainen asuinalue, jota ainakin Pro Mustavuori-liike on suhteellisen näkyvästi vastustanut. Kysehän ei tässä tapauksessa ole pelkästään ulkoilumaaston viemisestä, vaan siitä, että kaupungin lonkerot kurkottelevat jo alueen pohjoispuolella sijaitsevaa Mustavuoren lehdon luonnonsuojelualuetta (joka ulottuukin sitten jo pitkälle Sipoon puolelle, mutta se on taas toinen juttu).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisää kepua:
> http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content054D8


Huokaus. Huomenna saamme lukea hesarin keskustelupalstalta monta aloitusta miten väärässä raideliikennehörhöt ovat aina olleet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Huokaus. Huomenna saamme lukea hesarin keskustelupalstalta monta aloitusta miten väärässä raideliikennehörhöt ovat aina olleet. t. Rainer


On niin tyypillistä Maalaisliittoa, että. Naapuriakaan ei saisi näkyä (edes kaupungissa).
Toivottavasti ainakaan Stadilaiset eivät kuntavaaleissa noita äänestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On niin tyypillistä Maalaisliittoa, että.


En minäkään tuosta puheesta ilahdu, mutta joukkoliikenneväki voisi myös katsoa peiliin. Tässä nyt ollaan raskasraidefanatismin kanssa. Pitääkö antaa käteen kaikki argumentit, joilla voi vastustaa joukkoliikennettä? Vaaditaan ympäristöperusteilla miljardia hankkeeseen, josta ei ole mitään ympäristöhyötyjä. Onko ihme, jos sen perusteella sanotaan, että ilmanstonmuutosta torjutaan paremmin henkilöautoilun kanssa?

Vanhanen on täysin oikeassa siinä, ettei länsimetrosta ole mitään hyötyä ilmastonmuutoksen torjunnassa. Sen sijaan siitä on jotain apua, että henkilöautojen päästöjä vähennetään edes vähän, kun 85 % CO2-päästöistä tulee henkilöautoista. Siinäkin Vanhanen on oikeassa, että joukkoliikenteen päästöjä voitaisiin vähentää kaasubusseilla halvemmalla ja nopeammin. 

Ja kuitenkin on väitetty, että kannattaa panna miljardi metroon, kun se on ympäristöteko. Kun ei niin ole, on tietenkin helppo tehdä johtopäätös, ettei raideliikenteestä ole avuksi ilmastonmuutoksessa.

Tässä Vanhasen puheen päättelyssä on se vika, että siinä ei ole ymmärretty, että joukkoliikenteen hyöty ilmastotalkoissa on autoilijan siirtyminen joukkoliikenteeseen. Se vähentää CO2-päästöjä niin paljon, ettei millään autoteknologialla edes voi päästä samaan. Helsingin tilastoarvoilla jokainen heti nykyiseen joukkoliikenteeseen siirtyvä autoilija vähentää päästöjään noin 60 %. Ja nykyiseen raideliikenteeseen siirtyjä vähentää päästöjään 70 %. Se voi tapahtua jo huomenaamuna, sillä joukkoliikenteessä on heti tilaa yhdelle jos toisellekin, joka lopettaa auton käytön. Eikä maksa mitään.

Mutta mikä on länsimetron vaikutus tässäkin asiassa: ei mikään. Ei tule vähemmän autoilijoita ja enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, vaikka maksetaan miljardi, joka muulla tavalla käytettynä vähentäisi päästöjä.

Kun ketjun otsikko on asumisvalinnoissa, niin siitä voisin kyllä todeta, että ennen autoilun aikaa asuttiin juurin kuten Vanhanen ihannoi. Betonilähiöt synnytti autoilu, ei raideliikenne. Ei ollut muuta kuin pientaloja rautateiden pysäkkien palvelualueilla. Vasta metron aikana on tätä moottoritielähiön rakennetta alettu soveltaa raideliikenteeseen, kun on pitänyt keksiä käyttäjiä liian isoille junille. Raideliikenne se palveli Helsingin ympäristön huvilayhdyskuntia sielläkin, missä ei ollut junaratoja. Mutta se ei ollut liian raskasta vaan sopivaa raitioliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Ennen autoilun aikaa asuttiin juurin kuten Vanhanen ihannoi. Ei ollut muuta kuin pientaloja rautateiden pysäkkien palvelualueilla. Raideliikenne se palveli Helsingin ympäristön huvilayhdyskuntia.


Mielestäni Vanhanen ei ihannoin kuvaamaasi 'asumistyyliä'. Tässä ote puheesta:




> Olen havainnut, että julkisuuteen syötetään totuutena ideologiaa, jonka mukaan ilmastonmuutoksen nimissä luonnonläheinen pientaloasuminen, väljä kaavoitus ja yksityisauton käyttö olisivat suurimmat esteet Suomen tiellä ilmastonmuutoksen mallimaaksi. Tämä ideologia on vailla pohjaa ja suoraan sanottuna täyttä puppua.


Vanhanen nimenomaan kannattaa _väljää kaavoitusta_. Tulkitsen väljän kaavoituksen suuriksi, hajallaan oleviksi tonteiksi. Tällaiselle haja-asutusalueelle joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen on hyvin hankalaa; jos pysäkkejä on yhtä useasti kuin nykyisillä busseilla, on kävelyetäisyydellä pysäkistä vain muutama pientalo. Tuo on hyvin kaukana minun tai Anteron ihannoimasta radan varren pientalotaajamasta.

Onneksi _väljä kaavoitus_ voidaan ymmärtää myös vieri vieressä oleviksi suuriksi tonteiksi. Jos kävelyetäisyys bussipysäkiltä on 300 m, mahtuu yhden pysäkin kävelyetäisyydelle 27 kappaletta yhden hehtaarin tontteja (todellisuudessa vähemmän, sillä joka tontille pitää olla tie). Tuollaiselle taajamalle joukkoliikenne on jo mahdollista. Mitähän Vanhanen oikein tarkoittaa _väljällä kaavoituksella_? Se tuosta puheesta kävi ainakin selväksi, että Vanhanen ei ihannoi raideliikennettä tai mitään joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## teme

Minusta pelottavinta tuossa Vanhasen puheenvuorossa on se että hän saattaa ihan oikeasti uskoa siihen itsekin. Periaatteessa energia voidaan tuottaa hajautetusti lämmittämällä puilla ja vaikka pientuulivoimaloilla, työpaikat voi olla pikkukylissä pyörämatkan päässä, tai ainakin etätöitä, autot kulkee sähköllä ja ruoka kasvaa naapuritilalla.

Käytännössä tämä on niin totaaliseen todellisuudesta vieraantunutta että ei tiedä mistä aloittaa. Vaikka siitä että omista sähkögeneraattoreista luovuttiin sata vuotta sitten sen takia että ne olivat hankalia, epäluotettavia, ja tehokkuudeltaan umpisurkeita, puhutaan sitten rahasta tai polttoainetehokkuudesta.

Keskustalainen ajattelu on minulle tuttua, enkä ole sitä mieltä että puolue koostuu  lestadiolaisidiooteista, mutta sen perusongelmia on ollut halutttomuus ymmärtää kaupungistumisen syitä eli etuja. Ja kun niitä ei tiedosteta vaan nähdään vain ongelmat, niin aikuiset fiksut ihmiset kehuvat vakavalla naamalla ihan mitä tahansa vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En minäkään tuosta puheesta ilahdu, mutta joukkoliikenneväki voisi myös katsoa peiliin. Tässä nyt ollaan raskasraidefanatismin kanssa. Pitääkö antaa käteen kaikki argumentit, joilla voi vastustaa joukkoliikennettä? Vaaditaan ympäristöperusteilla miljardia hankkeeseen, josta ei ole mitään ympäristöhyötyjä. Onko ihme, jos sen perusteella sanotaan, että ilmanstonmuutosta torjutaan paremmin henkilöautoilun kanssa?


Olisin jotenkin kuitannut puheen huumorilla jos puhujana olis ollut Timo Soini tai Kurt Byman tai joku "kukkahattutäti", mutta että tollaisia sammakoita laukoo pääministeri Vanhanen, jota muuten olen pitänyt aika maltillisena tyyppinä? 




> Vanhanen on täysin oikeassa siinä, ettei länsimetrosta ole mitään hyötyä ilmastonmuutoksen torjunnassa. Sen sijaan siitä on jotain apua, että henkilöautojen päästöjä vähennetään edes vähän, kun 85 % CO2-päästöistä tulee henkilöautoista. Siinäkin Vanhanen on oikeassa, että joukkoliikenteen päästöjä voitaisiin vähentää kaasubusseilla halvemmalla ja nopeammin.


Länsimetron hyödyt tulevat viiveellä, mutta ne tulevat varmasti. Pitää rakentaa myös metron varsi vähän tiiviimmäksi ja kaupunkimaisemmaksi, niin ympäristöhyötyjä alkaa tulla. PK-seudulle muuttaa ihmisiä joka tapauksessa, ja jos ei Espooseen rakennettaisi asuntoja, niin ne samat ihmiset muuttaa  jonnekin kehyskuntiin ja kulkevat kaikki autolla.




> Tässä Vanhasen puheen päättelyssä on se vika, että siinä ei ole ymmärretty, että joukkoliikenteen hyöty ilmastotalkoissa on autoilijan siirtyminen joukkoliikenteeseen. Se vähentää CO2-päästöjä niin paljon, ettei millään autoteknologialla edes voi päästä samaan. Helsingin tilastoarvoilla jokainen heti nykyiseen joukkoliikenteeseen siirtyvä autoilija vähentää päästöjään noin 60 %. Ja nykyiseen raideliikenteeseen siirtyjä vähentää päästöjään 70 %. Se voi tapahtua jo huomenaamuna, sillä joukkoliikenteessä on heti tilaa yhdelle jos toisellekin, joka lopettaa auton käytön. Eikä maksa mitään.
> 
> Mutta mikä on länsimetron vaikutus tässäkin asiassa: ei mikään. Ei tule vähemmän autoilijoita ja enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, vaikka maksetaan miljardi, joka muulla tavalla käytettynä vähentäisi päästöjä.


Nykyistä auton käyttöä perustellaan usein sillä että joukkoliikenteen aikataulut, matkanopeus ja mukavuus eivät ole henkilöauton tasoisia. PK-seudulla työmatkat ovat varsinkin nuorilla ihmisillä usein pitkät johtuen siitä että työpaikka on uein eri puolella kaupunkia kuin jossa itse asuu. Länsimetro, Jokeri ja kehärata ovat itse asiassa poikittaisliikennehankeita jotka helpottavat liikkumista itä- ja pohjois-Helsingistä sekä Vantaalta lännen työpakka-alueille ja päinvastoin.




> Kun ketjun otsikko on asumisvalinnoissa, niin siitä voisin kyllä todeta, että ennen autoilun aikaa asuttiin juurin kuten Vanhanen ihannoi. Betonilähiöt synnytti autoilu, ei raideliikenne. Ei ollut muuta kuin pientaloja rautateiden pysäkkien palvelualueilla. Vasta metron aikana on tätä moottoritielähiön rakennetta alettu soveltaa raideliikenteeseen, kun on pitänyt keksiä käyttäjiä liian isoille junille. Raideliikenne se palveli Helsingin ympäristön huvilayhdyskuntia sielläkin, missä ei ollut junaratoja. Mutta se ei ollut liian raskasta vaan sopivaa raitioliikennettä.


Niin,ennen oli ennen,mutta mikähän mahtoi olla pk-seudun asukasluku silloin kun Vanhanen ja oli pikkupoika ja meikäläinen ei syntynytkään vielä, eikä betonilähiöitä ollut? Ei tainnut olla kuin ehkä 400000. Minne ne 600000 jotka ovat sen jälkeen muuttaneet ja syntyneet tänne olisi pitänyt laittaa asumaan? 

Eniten ärsyttää Vanhasen puheessa se, että hänen mielestään Espoo on rakennettu niin erilaiseksi ja paremmin kuin Helsinki. Niitä argumentteja, jolla hän ylistää Espoota, ettei ole muka betonilähiöitä ja väki on läpensä vaurasta, ei oikeastaan ole pk-seudulla missään muussa kaupungissa kuin Kauniaisissa. Mutta silloinkin mennään metsään, koska Kauniainen on radan varrella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Mitä on raskasraidefanatismi?
Onko se sitä, että meille on rakennettu kaupunkijunaratoja, jotka helpottavat tuhansien ihmisten elämää päivittäin?
Ja liian isoja junia? Ne junat ovat usein täpötäynnä, ja niihin riittää kulkijoita. Kun kerran on raiteet jo muutenkin, miksi niitä ei voisi siis käyttää?

Se, että taloja lämmitetään eri tavalla ei muuta kaupunkia paremmaksi paikaksi elää, vaan kaupunkiympäristön parananeminen joukkoliikenteen ansiosta. Se, että jokaisella olisi joku sähköauto on aikamoinen utopia. Melua ja häiriötä siitäkin syntyisi. Ja kuluttaahan auton valmistaminen resursseja ja luonnonvaroja.

Metro on tosi hyvä juttu ja sen on muistaakseni laskettu vähentävän co2-päästöjä vuositasolla n 7000 tonnia. Kunhan metro laajenee ja meille tulee tietullit, asiat alkavat näyttää paremmilta. Älytön bussi- ja autoralli vähenee ja uudet raideliikennehankkeet avaavat tietä erilaiselle tulevaisuudelle.

Tämä Vanhasen puhe oli kepulainen nuolaisu espoolaisille katumaasturiegoisteille, jotka itsekin tietävät, että raideliikenne on välttämättömyys kaikissa muodoissaan. Vielä paremmin he tietänevät, että tämä tuleva valtuustokausi on todennäköisesti Espoon viimeinen.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Mitä on raskasraidefanatismi? Onko se sitä, että meille on rakennettu kaupunkijunaratoja, jotka helpottavat tuhansien ihmisten elämää päivittäin? Ja liian isoja junia? Ne junat ovat usein täpötäynnä, ja niihin riittää kulkijoita. Kun kerran on raiteet jo muutenkin, miksi niitä ei voisi siis käyttää?


Fanatismista tiedä... Harvempi tykkää liian pitkistä junista ja täpötäysissä vaunuissa matkustamisesta. Mutta jos vaihtoehdot ovat kalliimpia tai aikaavievempiä, niin "pakkohan" se sitten on tuohon alistua.

Keskuspuistoa halkova rataväylä ei minusta ole järin esteettinen näky. Mieluusti näkisin uloimmat radat pikaraitiovaunujen käytössä ja radan vierustan rakennettavan nauhamaisena alueena viihtyisine pikkukujineen. Rumimmissa kohdissa voisi radan kattaa ja rakentaa päälle asuntoja, yritys- ja julkisia tiloja. Nykyiset lähijunat voisi hyvin muuttaa ratikoiksi ja osin reitittää uusiksi kulkemaan muualta kuin Keskuspuiston läpi. Näin pärjättäisiin lyhyemmillä kulkuneuvoilla ja ehkä useampi pääsisi matkustamaan väljemmin, kun "kaikkien" ei tarvitse pakkautua yhdelle runkolinjalle.




> Metro on tosi hyvä juttu ja sen on muistaakseni laskettu vähentävän co2-päästöjä vuositasolla n 7000 tonnia. Kunhan metro laajenee ja meille tulee tietullit, asiat alkavat näyttää paremmilta. Älytön bussi- ja autoralli vähenee ja uudet raideliikennehankkeet avaavat tietä erilaiselle tulevaisuudelle.


Liekö laskelmassa otettu huomioon myös bussiliikenne ja vertailukohtana ajanmukainen bussireitistö?

----------


## Kolli

Saanko kysyä mitä auttaisi junien muuttaminen ratikoiksi?
Eikö se pikaratikka voi olla täysi? Jos samalla vuorovälillä menee pikaratikoita kun junia, niin eikö samalle porukalle tule vielä ahtaampaa?Toisekseen on utopistista ajatella, että yhtäkkiä Pasilasta menee ratikoita joka suuntaan, mistäköhän ne menisivät jos eivät ratalinjaa pitkin?  Ja jos radan päälle tulisi taloja, niin sittenhän se keskuspuisto olisikin pilalla...

Esteettistä tai ei, ainakin ympäristöystävällisempää. En tiedä sitten kuinka esteettinen on länsiväylä tai Hakamäentie.

Mutta taas löytyi ratkaisu: pikaraitiotie ja bussi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Saanko kysyä mitä auttaisi junien muuttaminen ratikoiksi?


Kaikin mokomin. Ratikat saadaan hajautettua asuinalueille ja asiointialueille, jolloin tarvitaan vähemmän liityntäliikennettä ja vaihtoja.




> Eikö se pikaratikka voi olla täysi? Jos samalla vuorovälillä menee pikaratikoita kun junia, niin eikö samalle porukalle tule vielä ahtaampaa?


Muistaakseni sanoin että ne keskuspuiston radan uloimmat radat pitäisi ottaa ratikoitten käyttöön eli ei niillä sitten enää junilla ajettaisi tässä "konseptissa" (sähköt, kulunvalvonnan ja radatkin voisi vaihtaa, jollei kokonaisuuden kannalta tule halvemmaksi käyttää olemassaolevia). Tämä mahdollistaa näköetäisyydellä ajamisen ja paljon lyhyemmät vuorovälit.




> Toisekseen on utopistista ajatella, että yhtäkkiä Pasilasta menee ratikoita joka suuntaan, mistäköhän ne menisivät jos eivät ratalinjaa pitkin?


Vaikkapa nykyisiä raitiotieväyliä pitkin, kun tarvittavat liittymät on rakennettu (mikäli junaradat vaihdetaan tai raitiotien rataleveys muutetaan tai rakennetaan kolmas kisko). Osa linjoista voisi erkautua pääradasta vähän ennen Töölönlahtea.




> Ja jos radan päälle tulisi taloja, niin sittenhän se keskuspuisto olisikin pilalla...


Mieluummin kyllä louhisin monttua vähän syvemmälle ja laittaisin radat sinne piiloon, mutta taitaa olla melko kallista... On kaunistakin arkkitehtuuria olemassa. Mitä utopioihin tulee, niin tämä Helsinki on kovin tasaista seutua. Radan päälle voisi rakentaa vaikkapa terassikaupunginosan, joka voisi rakenteellisessa mielessä olla jättiläismäinen pitkä kerrostalo, mutta näyttäytyisi ulospäin harjulta "pientaloineen" ja terassipuutarhoineen.

----------


## petteri

> Muistaakseni sanoin että ne keskuspuiston radan uloimmat radat pitäisi ottaa ratikoitten käyttöön eli ei niillä sitten enää junilla ajettaisi tässä "konseptissa" (sähköt, kulunvalvonnan ja radatkin voisi vaihtaa, jollei kokonaisuuden kannalta tule halvemmaksi käyttää olemassaolevia). Tämä mahdollistaa näköetäisyydellä ajamisen ja paljon lyhyemmät vuorovälit.


Kuinkakohan kovaa ratikalla sopii ajaa näköetäisyydellä? Eipä taida ratikan ja lähijunan pysähtymismatkassakaan ole niin paljon eroa, että ratikalla olisi tuossa hyvin suuri etu. Samanlaista tai pahempaa jälkeä tulee kun ratikka törmää vaikka 100 km/h toisen ratikan perään, kuin että lähijunat törmäävät toisiinsa samalla nopeudella. 

Minusta vuorovälejä voidaan yhtään isommissa nopeuksissa tihentää vain automaattimetro tyyppisellä ratkaisulla, jossa tekniikka pitää huolen siitä, etteivät junat tai ratikat törmäile toisiinsa, vaikka ne kulkisivat alle minuutin välein. Tuollaisilla tekniikkaratkaisuilla voi kyllä samoilta raiteilta löytyä lisätilaa uusillekin reiteille, kun junaliikenteen turvamarginaaleja voidaan pienentää rajusti.

Tosin tieliikenteessä kyllä hyväksytään se, että ajetaan 100 km/h nopeudella muutaman sekunnin välein ja joskus pelti rytisee tai tulee ruumiita. Raidejoukkoliikenteessä on eri käytäntö.

----------


## vristo

Pääministeri Matti Vanhasen Espoon lausunto saa tukijoita:

Tutkija tukee Vanhasen näkemyksiä Espoon mallista

Täytyy sanoa, että omassa mielikuvassani Espoo on Suomen toiseksi suurimpana "kaupunkina" ottanut viime aikoina takapakkia oikein olan takaa. Asuminen siellä edellyttäisi lähestulkoon oman auton omistamista, lukuunottamatta ehkäpä aivan keskeisimpien joukkoliikenneväylien ympäristöä, kuten vaikkapa rantaradan ympäristö, Tapiola, Mankkaa, Matinkylä, Soukka tai Kivenlahti. Tokikaan "nurmijärveläistä elämäntyyliä" kannattavalta pääministeriltäkään en voisi odottaa muunlaista kannanottoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pääministeri Matti Vanhasen Espoon lausunto saa tukijoita:
> 
> Tutkija tukee Vanhasen näkemyksiä Espoon mallista


Onko tietoa mistä hänen haastattelunsa voisi lukea kokonaisuudessaan. En viitsi oikein työpaikallani kuunnella sitä :Wink: 

Olisi kiinnostava tietää mitä hän loppujen lopuksi tarkoittaa. 




> Täytyy sanoa, että omassa mielikuvassani Espoo on Suomen toiseksi suurimpana "kaupunkina" ottanut viime aikoina takapakkia oikein olan takaa. Asuminen siellä edellyttäisi lähestulkoon oman auton omistamista, lukuunottamatta ehkäpä aivan keskeisimpien joukkoliikenneväylien ympäristöä, kuten vaikkapa rantaradan ympäristö, Tapiola, Mankkaa, Matinkylä, Soukka tai Kivenlahti. Tokikaan "nurmijärveläistä elämäntyyliä" kannattavalta pääministeriltäkään en voisi odottaa muunlaista kannanottoa.


Jos Espoo olisi seudun ainoa kaupunki, eikä Helsinkiä eikä Vantaata kyljessä kiinni, niin ymmärtäisin ihan hyvin professorin ajatusmaailman. Mutta sellaista maailmaa, että olisi vain Espoo eikä muita kaupunkeja naapureina, ei ole. Jos olisi, niin joutuisi Einsteinin suhteellisuusteoriakin kirjoittamaan uusiksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää mitä hän loppujen lopuksi tarkoittaa.


Laurikko sanoi, ettei kattava raideliikenne tavoittaisi espoolaisia tarpeeksi tehokkaasti. Ja rikkailla espoolaisilla on halua ja rahaa ostaa sähköautoja.

Mitä edellä oleva tarkoittaa selviää vasta sitten, kun tiedetään, mitä tarkoittaa kattava raideliikenne. Jos Laurikko on suomalaiseen tapaan sitä mieltä, että raideliikenne = metro, niin selvähän se on, ettei se mitään kata. Etelä-Espoo on tiheimmin rakennettua Espoota, jossa metro voi kattaa hyvissä oloissa 15 % asukkaista ja 85 % elää autoilun varassa. Ratikalla luvut ovat päinvastoin, eikä espoolainen asumiskulttuuri ja raideliikenne ole mitenkään ristiriidassa.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> .... eikä espoolainen asumiskulttuuri ja raideliikenne ole mitenkään ristiriidassa.



Ei tietenkään. Espoo joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunki ja YTV-yhteistyön mallioppilas. Espoo on tehnyt kaikkensa sen estämiseksi, että ei tulisi autokaupunkia ja yrittänyt kaavoittaa tiiviisti. Kun Helsinki on ollut samaan aikaan höhlä, on Espoo ollut edistyksellinen ja kaikki voivat ottaa oppia Espoosta ja niin edelleen.. :Eek:

----------


## Fiss

> Täytyy sanoa, että omassa mielikuvassani Espoo on Suomen toiseksi suurimpana "kaupunkina" ottanut viime aikoina takapakkia oikein olan takaa. Asuminen siellä edellyttäisi lähestulkoon oman auton omistamista, lukuunottamatta ehkäpä aivan keskeisimpien joukkoliikenneväylien ympäristöä, kuten vaikkapa rantaradan ympäristö, Tapiola, Mankkaa, Matinkylä, Soukka tai Kivenlahti.


Espoon joukkoliikennettä on tapana moittia heikoksi, mutta kuinka heikkoa se sitten oikeastaan onkaan? Omien kokemusteni perusteella en halua haukkua palvelua kovin huonoksi. Asuin n. 15 vuotta Espoossa jonka jälkeen olen säännöllisesti kulkenut tuttujen luona ja työasioissa, mutta lähes täysin ilman autoa olen pärjännyt.

Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että suurin osa Espoon asutuksesta on kuitenkin kohtuullisten tai jopa hyvien joukkoliikennepalveluiden äärellä. Tätä voi tarkastella ainakin pintapuolisesti Espoon joukkoliikennekartasta YTV:n sivuilta. Parannettavaa tietysti on. Esim. vuoroja on vähemmän kuin Helsingissä, mutta eipä ole väkeäkään kuin puolet. Poikittaisten linjojen tarjonta ei ole aina kovin kattavaa, mutta sama vika on myös Helsingissä.

Jos asiasta on tarjolla tutkittua tietoa, niin sitä mielellään näkisin. Esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen osuus matkoista eri kaupungeissa kiinnostaa, tai muut kuvaavat indikaattorit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos asiasta on tarjolla tutkittua tietoa, niin sitä mielellään näkisin. Esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen osuus matkoista eri kaupungeissa kiinnostaa, tai muut kuvaavat indikaattorit.


Onhan siitä. Edelliseen seudun liikennetutkimukseen perustava Liikenne Helsingissä 2002 kertoo paljon ja sen lähteenä ollut YTV:n julkaisu C 2002:11 (ei löydy netistä) vähän enemmän. Ja kohta valmistuu YTV:n uusi liikennetutkimus.

Monille yllättävä totuus on, ettei Espoo ole sen huonompi joukkoliikennekaupunki kuin Vantaa. Ja ottaen huomioon Helsingin erinomaisesti naapureitaan paremmat edellytykset joukkoliikenteen kanssa, Espoo ja Vantaa eivät ole oikeasti Helsinkiä huonompia.

Espoolainen tekee 0,75 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä ja vantaalainen 0,76. Helsinkiläinen tekee 1,1, seudun keskiarvo on 0,95. Espoossa ja Vantaalla ei ole sellaista joukkoliikennekaupunkia kuin Helsingin kantakaupunki raitioteineen.

Espoolaiset kyllä käyttävät enemmän autoa kuin muut. Mutta he myös matkustavat kaikkiaan enemmän kuin muut, eli ovat aktiivisempia liikkujia.




> Ei tietenkään. Espoo joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunki ja YTV-yhteistyön mallioppilas. Espoo on tehnyt kaikkensa sen estämiseksi, että ei tulisi autokaupunkia ja yrittänyt kaavoittaa tiiviisti. Kun Helsinki on ollut samaan aikaan höhlä, on Espoo ollut edistyksellinen ja kaikki voivat ottaa oppia Espoosta ja niin edelleen..


Ei ollut kyse siitä, mikä tai mitä Espoo on nyt, vaan siitä, minkälaisella liikenteellä espoolaista yhdyskuntarakennetta voi palvella. Mahdollisimman kalliilla joukkoliikenteellä ei Espoota voi eikä kannata yrittä palvella. Mutta 2 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevan tunnelimetron ja tunnin välein liikkuvan bussin välillä on paljon käyttämättömiä vaihtoehtoja.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Olipas. Vanhasen puhe oli kannanotto nykyisen, ekologisesti kestämättömän mallin puolesta. Sähköautopuhe oli ihan hauska, muuta hyvää siinä ei sitten ollutkaan.

Keskustalainen Suomenmaa jatkaa samaa loanheittoa tänään pääkirjoituksessaan:



> Liian ahdasta rakentamista ei kannata puolustaa 
>  Keskustan puheenjohtajan, pääministeri Matti Vanhasen kannanotot yhdyskuntasuunnittelusta ovat nostattaneet taas keskustelun pääkaupunkiseudulla.
> Edellisestä keskustajohtajan puuropadanhämmennyksestä onkin kulunut jo puolisen vuotta. Silloin Vanhanen pani muutosvauhtia Helsingin vanhakantaiseen energiapolitiikkaan. Ja alkoikin tapahtua.
> 
> Vanhanen ilmoittaa kannattavansa yhdyskuntarakennetta, joka koostuu ihmisen mittakaavaisista yhdyskunnista, joissa mahdollisimman moni voi hoitaa päivittäisen asiointinsa kävely- tai pyörämatkalla. Hän uskoo, että hajakeskitetyssä mallissa paitsi minimoidaan liikennemääriä, on myös paremmat mahdollisuudet hoitaa muu energiahuolto ekologisesti ja saavuttaa muutenkin luontosuhde päivittäin.
> 
> Tämä aate ei tosin näytä kelpaavan. Vanhasen oikeaan osunut havainto onkin, että Suomessa käydään ideologista ottelua keskittämisintoilijoiden ja tasapainoisemman kehityksen kannattajien välillä. Aseeksi käy ilmastonmuutoskin.
> 
> Julkisuuteen syötetään totuutena ideologiaa, jonka mukaan ilmastonmuutoksen nimissä luonnonläheinen pientaloasuminen, väljä kaavoitus ja yksityisauton käyttö olisivat suurimmat esteet Suomen tiellä ilmastonmuutoksen mallimaaksi. Tämä on suoraan sanottuna täyttä puppua, Vanhanen sanoi suorasukaisesti Espoon juhlaseminaarissa.
> ...


Heh "Raideliikenne ei ole autuus". Autoliikennekö on?
En itse äänestä sellaista ehdokasta, joka ei kannata metroa ja pk-seudun kuntien liittämistä yhteen. 

Tiehallinon sivuilta löytyi _metkaa_ kamaa aluerakenteesta:
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/servlet/pa...&julkaisu=8848

http://www.metkaprojekti.info/

Sekä metropolialueen kestävä aluerakenne:
http://www.metkaprojekti.info/Metka_suomi.pdf
Parempaa luettavaa kuin Kepun tekstit ja Suomenmaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olipas. Vanhasen puhe oli kannanotto nykyisen, ekologisesti kestämättömän mallin puolesta. Sähköautopuhe oli ihan hauska, muuta hyvää siinä ei sitten ollutkaan.
> 
> Keskustalainen Suomenmaa jatkaa samaa loanheittoa tänään pääkirjoituksessaan:
> 
> Heh "Raideliikenne ei ole autuus". Autoliikennekö on?


Masentavaa!

Onko kepulaisten suurin huoli siinä, että jos maalta lähtee kaupunkiin asumaan,joutuu tyytymään pienempään asuntoon kuin millaisesta lähti? Ja miten Suomenmaan päätoimittaja todistaa että kaikkien pk-seudulle muuttaneiden lähtö ei olisi vapaaehtoista? Miksi pk-seudun väkiluku kokoajan kasvaa? Määrääkö joku sotilasjuntta ihmiset muuttamaan maalta kaupunkiin? Eikö Suomenmaan lukijoiden joukossa ole ollenkaan koulutettua väkeä, jotka ovat ihan vapaaehtisesti ensin muuttaneet väljästä lapsuudenkodistaan maalta johonkin yliopistokaupunkiin, ja asunut ahtaasti siellä opiskeluajan, ja sitten muuttanut joko pk-seudulle ja asunut sielläkin jonkin aikaa ahtaasti, tai vaihtoehtoisesti saanut jättipotin yhteiskunnallisessa lottopelissämme, eli viran jossain pikkukaupungissa, jossa pääsee heti kiinni isoon ok-taloon? Eikö Suomenmaan päätoimittaja laske ollenkaan arvoa sille että pk-seudulla ja muilla kasvukeskuksilla on kalliimmista asuinneliöistään huolimatta paljon paremmat työllistymis-, ansaitsemis- ja kouluttautumismahdollisuutet sekä vilkkaampi kulttuuri- huvi- ja sosiaalinen elämä kuin pienillä paikkakunnilla? 

Osaako Suomenmaan päätoimittaja selittää, että  kun autoveroa alennettiin, ja vaihdoin sen houkuttelemana autoni 4 vuotta uudempaan jossa on uusin moottoritekniikka käytössä, miksi ei sen polttoainekulutus ole pienempi kuin mitä vanhemmassani oli, puhumattakaan sitä joka minulla oli 5 vuotta sitten ja joka kulutti litran verran/100 km vähemmän kuin nykyinen, ja oli yhtä iso? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Masentavaa!


Niin on. Valtakunnassa ei saa olla kuin yksi totuus. Minun lapsuudessani opetettiin satua keisarin uusista vaatteista. Se oli oikein opettava satu, kuten monet muutkin sadut. Totuus on usein tarua ihmeellisempi, niin nytkin. Sadussa oli yksi, joka ei ymmärtänyt, että keisaria pitää mielistellä. Se, joka sanoi ettei keisarilla ollut vaatteita, oli lapsi. Todellisuudessa tässä roolissa on pääministeri.




> Miksi pk-seudun väkiluku kokoajan kasvaa?


Miksi pk-seudun väkiluku kasvaa haja-asutuksena?

Se on ongelma, ei seudun väkiluvun kasvu ylipäätään. Miksi esim. H:gin kaupunginjohtajan palkitsema metropolivauva muutti saman tien Tuusulaan (muistaakseni, vai oliko jokin toinen kehyskunta)?

Haja-asutus on syntynyt sinä aikana kun on julistettu, että metro on parasta mitä seudulla on tehty. Teoriassa koko seudun asukasmäärä voidaan asuttaa 24:n metroaseman ympärille 600 metrin etäisyydelle ihan kohtuullisella tehokkuudella rakennettuihin kerrostaloihin. Siis nykymetro + Matinkylän metro. Mutta kun meillä on toistaiseksi vapaus valita asuinpaikka, näin ei tapahdu, vaan mieluummin valitaan haja-asutus, kun ei muutakaan vaihtoehtoa ole.




> Määrääkö joku sotilasjuntta ihmiset muuttamaan maalta kaupunkiin?


Suomen hallitus ei ole sotilasjuntta, mutta hallituksella on oma vastuunsa aluepolitiikasta ja siitä, tulevatko ihmiset toimeen muuallakin kuin vain Helsingin seudulla. Helsinkiin ei muuteta siksi, että täällä ON töitä, vaan siksi, että kotiseudulla muualla Suomessa EI OLE töitä. Nämä ovat aivan eri asiat.

Minust tuntuu, että tämä betonipuolue haluaisi olla sotilanjuntta, joka voisi pakottaa kaikki ihmiset muuttamaan kerrostaloihin, joiden asuntojen keskikoko ei saa ylittää 75 m2. Ja ne pakolliset kerrostalot rakennetaan ainoastaan meidän maalle, joka sattuu olemaan samassa paikassa mihin suunnitellaan metroasemaa.

Tyhjennettäviksi määrätyt omakotitalot juntta varmaan jakaa sitten keskenään ja niihin kuljetaan isoilla mustilla autoilla.

Mikä muuten mielestänne oli väärin Vanhasen todetessa lämmitysratkaisujen tai kaasubussien vähentävän CO2-päästöjä enemmän ja halvemmalla kuin Matinkylän metron, joka oikein laskien näyttää lisäävän päästöjä?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi pk-seudun väkiluku kasvaa haja-asutuksena?
> 
> Se on ongelma, ei seudun väkiluvun kasvu ylipäätään. Miksi esim. H:gin kaupunginjohtajan palkitsema metropolivauva muutti saman tien Tuusulaan (muistaakseni, vai oliko jokin toinen kehyskunta)?
> 
> Haja-asutus on syntynyt sinä aikana kun on julistettu, että metro on parasta mitä seudulla on tehty. Teoriassa koko seudun asukasmäärä voidaan asuttaa 24:n metroaseman ympärille 600 metrin etäisyydelle ihan kohtuullisella tehokkuudella rakennettuihin kerrostaloihin. Siis nykymetro + Matinkylän metro. Mutta kun meillä on toistaiseksi vapaus valita asuinpaikka, näin ei tapahdu, vaan mieluummin valitaan haja-asutus, kun ei muutakaan vaihtoehtoa ole.


Ei metro aja ihmisiä kehyskuntiin, vaan riittävän kokoisten ja riittävän edullisten asuntojen puute seudun ydinkunnissa. Metron varsi on jo ajat sitten täyteen rakennettu joten ilkeästi voisi väittää, että pitää tehdä lisää metroa, niin saa lisää asuntoja. Ei se tietysti niin yksinkertaista ole, mutta se on yksi keino muiden joukossa. Tietysti pitää nykyiset rautateidenkin varret vähän tiivistää, niiden varrelle saisi uusia koteja ainakin parille sadalle tuhannelle, jos esim Osmo Soininvaaraa uskoo.

Minä näen Nurmijärvi-ilmiön ja pk-seudun yhdyskuntarakentamisen hajoamisen myös muoti-ilmiönä, ja sitä ovat vahvistaneet halpa autoilu, työpaikkojen muutto pois keskustasta kehäteille jne. 




> Mikä muuten mielestänne oli väärin Vanhasen todetessa lämmitysratkaisujen tai kaasubussien vähentävän CO2-päästöjä enemmän ja halvemmalla kuin Matinkylän metron, joka oikein laskien näyttää lisäävän päästöjä?


Kaasubusseilla on tulevaisuus, mutta myös rajoitteensa, esim tunneleihin ja maanalaisiin terminaaleihin niillä ei ole asiaa. 

Lämmitysratkaisuista kaikkein ympäristöystävällisin on kaukolämpö, mutta sitä ei voi toteuttaa hajanaisessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa.

Eniten ärsytti Vanhasen kehut autoiluun kohdistettujen toimenpiteiden vaikutukseen.

Mielestäni hajarakentamiskehitystä ei pidä ruokkia ainakaan tekemällä autoilua nykyistä halvemmaksi. Autoveron muutoksen vaikutus CO2 -päästöihin jäi aika loivaksi, tosin kuin Vanhanen väittää, ja vasta vuosien päästä se alkaa näkyä CO2-päästöjen vähenemisenä, jos ollenkaan. Tärkeintä oli se, että hallitus ei mennyt siihen vipuun, jota autolobbaajat kovasti vaativat, että auton hankintavero olisi  korvattu kokonaan vuosittaisilla käyttömaksuilla, joka olisi ollut kiinteä riippumatta ajomääristä, ja pakottanut käytänössä autonomistajia ajamaan mahdollisimman paljon autoillaan, saadakseen käyttömaksulle vastinetta. Käyttömaksu olisi myös asettanut vanhoilla autoilla olosuhteiden pakosta ajavia eriarvoiseen asemaan niihin nähden joilla on joka toinen vuosi varaa vaihtaa autonsa upouuten. On totta että Suomessa pärjää harva lapsiperhe enää ilman autoa, mutta olisi luotava sellaiset olosuhteet, että kaikkien perheiden ei tarvitsisi hankkia yksi auto jokaista aikuista kohden. 

Sähköautoilla on kanssa tulevaisuus, mutta kukaan ei osaa ennustaa milloin ja missä muodossa ne lopulta tulevat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Ei Vanhasen puheessa ollut mitään väärää. Kyse oli tyypillisestä Kepu-puheesta, jossa "Etelän roskamedia" ja "betonipuolue" on kaiken pahan alku ja syy. Siksi ei kannata äänestää keskustaa Helsingissä, koska kepu ei aja stadilaisten asioita.

Ilmastonmuutoksen ratkaisevat Aasia ja USA, ei EU. Siksi on periaatteessa saman tekevää mitä me teemme, jos Aasia ja USA eivät tee mitään. Kun katsoo yleensä keskisuurta suomalaista kuntaa tai kaupunkia(Siilinjärvi, Lapua, Imatra, Toijala...), voi todeta aika masentavan näyn: suurin osa vanhasta rakennuskannasta hävitetty ja keskeltä kulkee autotie. Ei houkuta. Ymmärrän kyllä, että asuminen klooni-Kannustaloissa pellolla on sitten jonkinlainen yritys palata menneeseen, kun kuntakeskuksessa ei ole muutakuin tasakattoinen kauppakeskus, josta löytyy K-kauppa ja Alko, ehkä kelakin on lähellä. Se kaunis puutalokeskusta päätyi roskikseen silloin 60-luvulla.

Helsingissäkin tehtin samaa aika paljon, mutta on pokkaa myöntää tapahtunut ja siitä on ehkä opittu. On tehty metro, joka on vähentänyt tarvetta autoiluun kasvavassa idässä. On yritetty rakentaa tiiviisti. Ja metrostahan se syyllinen taas löytyi: se ajaa ihmiset pois kaupungista jonnekin maalle. Höpö höpö. Jos pk-seudulla olisi tehokkaat raideyhteydet metrolla, junalla ja ratikalla, niin etäisyyskitka vähenisi ja se nimenomaan mahdollistaisi sen, että ihmiset saattaisivat asua kauempanakin, kun matka-aika ei olisi kohtuuton. Samalla nk. keskustan ja muun alueen suhteellinen hintaero kapenisi, kun olisi laajempi alue, jossa on hyvät yhteydet. Tässä Anteron kommentissa taas nähdään, mitä asioita todellisuudessa ajetaan pikaratikan varjolla. Mitenkähän se pikaratikka toimisi, jos koko pk-seutu olisi kuin Nurmijärvi ja alueen pituus olisi 100km?

 Kun sitten nuoria eivät kiinnosta tämä keskisuuret kepu-sdp epäkaupungit, pahoittaa Suomenmaa siitä mielensä. Ei oikeastaan olisi syytä, sillä tiedän tapauksen, jossa kepu isännät vastustivat VR:n konepajan tuloa kuntaa sillä perusteella, että rengit loppuvat ja paikkakunnalle tulee kommunisteja.

Sipoon liittäminen oli ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu. On kuitenkin eri asia rakentaa kaupunkipientaloja metroradan varteen tiiviisti kuin levittää yhdyskuntarakennetta ympäri maita ja mantuja. Mutta tuttua tekstiä tulee taas kepun suunnasta, vaalit ovat lähellä. On se Helsinki niin syntinen paikka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei Vanhasen puheessa ollut mitään väärää.


Miksi sitten vauhkoat sitä vastaan?  :Smile: 




> Ilmastonmuutoksen ratkaisevat Aasia ja USA, ei EU. Siksi on periaatteessa saman tekevää mitä me teemme, jos Aasia ja USA eivät tee mitään.


Suomi on sitoutunut päästöjen vähentämiseen ja Helsinki on itse asettanut itselleen energiapoliittisen ohjelman. Kummastelen asennettasi, jonka mukaan ilmastonmuutoksesta ei tarvitse piitata ennen kuin muut ryhtyvät piittaamaan.




> On yritetty rakentaa tiiviisti. Ja metrostahan se syyllinen taas löytyi: se ajaa ihmiset pois kaupungista jonnekin maalle. Höpö höpö. Jos pk-seudulla olisi tehokkaat raideyhteydet metrolla, junalla ja ratikalla, niin etäisyyskitka vähenisi ja se nimenomaan mahdollistaisi sen, että ihmiset saattaisivat asua kauempanakin, kun matka-aika ei olisi kohtuuton.


Se nyt vain on niin, että metro on tehty ja tässä ollaan haja-asutuksen ja lisäntyneen autoilun kanssa. Ilmeisesti tarkoitat, että syy ei ole siinä, että on tehty metro, vaan siinä, ettei ole tehty tarpeeksi. Mutta miksi ei ole tehty tarpeeksi? Voin vakuuttaa, että haluja olisi ollut, mutta ei ole ollut rahaa. On valittu liian kallis tapa, helsinkiläinen poikkeuksellisen raskas metro, ja siinä on selitys eli syy.




> Samalla nk. keskustan ja muun alueen suhteellinen hintaero kapenisi, kun olisi laajempi alue, jossa on hyvät yhteydet. Tässä Anteron kommentissa taas nähdään, mitä asioita todellisuudessa ajetaan pikaratikan varjolla. Mitenkähän se pikaratikka toimisi, jos koko pk-seutu olisi kuin Nurmijärvi ja alueen pituus olisi 100km?


Oikein hyvin. Pikaratikoilla liikennöidään kauemmaksi kuin missään metroilla, vähän kuin kuriositeettina mainitakseni. Mutta meillä on jo käytössä paljon metroa parempi ratkaisu liikennöidä pidemmälle kuin 10 km. seutukeskuksesta: paikallisjunat. Yksikään kunta ei kuitenkaan voi päättää, että rakennetaan rata ja asutusta sen varteen.




> Sipoon liittäminen oli ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu. On kuitenkin eri asia rakentaa kaupunkipientaloja metroradan varteen tiiviisti kuin levittää yhdyskuntarakennetta ympäri maita ja mantuja. Mutta tuttua tekstiä tulee taas kepun suunnasta, vaalit ovat lähellä. On se Helsinki niin syntinen paikka.


Jos ymmärrät jotain kaavoituksesta, ymmärrät myös, että Sippon liitosalueen koko, rakennuskelpoinen maa, metro ja puheet pientaloista eivät ihan sovi yhteen. Ja haukut asiassa väärää puoluetta, sillä touhun takana ovat Helsingin suuret puolueet. Koettaisit nyt pysyä tosiasioissa, vaikka niitä voitkin tulkita miten tahdot.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

En minä vauhkoa, poliittinen puhe ei voi olla väärin, siitä voidaan olla eri mieltä. Te kepulaiset saatte puhua mitä haluatte. Ja kepu-johtoisissa kunnissahan ei saa kunnan virkaa, jos ei äänestä oikein.

Kehotan sinua itseäsi pysymään tosiasioissa, vaikka oletkin poliitiikko. En sanonut, että Suomen ei pitäisi sitoutua ilmastonmuutoksen torjuntaan. Totesin, että ratkaisevat asiat tapahtuvat muualla. Vaikka vaalit ovat tulossa, älä vääristele.

Ja lopuksi: tiedämme jo, että ilman metroa pk-seutu olisi paratiisi, älä kerro sitä enää.

----------


## petteri

Keskustapuolue on selkeästi Vanhasen johdolla linjaamassa poliitiikkaansa enemmän haja-asutusta ja vapaata autoilua suosivaksi. Haja-asutus ja henkilöauto liikkumisvälineenä ovat Keskustan kunnallisvaalien liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen linjavalinta. 

Sekä Vanhasen lausunnot että Suomenmaan kirjoitus osoittavat, ettei kenenkään kestävää kehitystä tiivistä kaupunkirakennetta ja joukkoliikennettä arvostavan ole syytä äänestää keskustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei metro aja ihmisiä kehyskuntiin, vaan riittävän kokoisten ja riittävän edullisten asuntojen puute seudun ydinkunnissa.


Eikä tätä asiaa korjata mitenkään metrolla




> Minä näen Nurmijärvi-ilmiön ja pk-seudun yhdyskuntarakentamisen hajoamisen myös muoti-ilmiönä, ja sitä ovat vahvistaneet halpa autoilu, työpaikkojen muutto pois keskustasta kehäteille jne.


En pidä sitä muoti-ilmiönä, vaan luontevana markkinamekanismin pyörittämänä kehityksenä. Kauppa ja työpaikat voivat muuttaa ulos kaupungista, kun ne luottavat siihen, että jokainen heitä kiinnostava talous ostaa auton ja käyttää sitä. Maaseudulle muuttaminen on kaupalle ja yrityksille edullista, kun ne säästävät tontti- ja kuljetuskuluissa, joista maksavat asiakkaat. Jotka luulevat autoiluaan ilmaiseksi.




> Kaasubusseilla on tulevaisuus, mutta myös rajoitteensa, esim tunneleihin ja maanalaisiin terminaaleihin niillä ei ole asiaa.


Ei tarvitse mennä maan alle hakemaan vaikeuksia. Meillä nyt vain on innostuttu panemaan kaikki maan alle - paitsi autoilu.




> Lämmitysratkaisuista kaikkein ympäristöystävällisin on kaukolämpö, mutta sitä ei voi toteuttaa hajanaisessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa.


Kaukolämpö ei ole käytännössä ympäristöystävällisin. Kysymys on siitä, millä kaukolämpö tuotetaan. Kaukolämpö ja sähköntuotanto ovat kytketyt toisiinsa, joten ei ole vapaasti päätettävissä tuottaa kaukolämpöä, vaan sitä voidaan tuottaa vain sähkön tarpeen mukaan.

Pellettilämmitys on nykyään ympäristöystävällisin lämmitystapa. H:gin kaukolämmön CO2-päästö on pitkällä ajalla luokkaa 280 g/kWh. Pellettilämmityksen elinkaaren mukainen CO2-päästö on luokkaa 25 g/kWh. Ja pellettilämmössä on vielä käyttämätöntä potentiaalia, joka toistaiseksi toteutuu vain keskitetyissä puuvoimalaitoksissa, eli sähköntuotanto. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, kannattaisi rakentaa kiinteistökohtaisia pellettilämmityslaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat myös sähköä. Asia ei ole oikeastaan sen kummempi juttu kuin takaisin verkkoon jarruttavat sähkökulkuneuvot.




> Eniten ärsytti Vanhasen kehut autoiluun kohdistettujen toimenpiteiden vaikutukseen.


Minä olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei pitäisi satsata autoilun päästöhaittojen vähentämiseen, koska siitä syntyy sellainen mielikuva, että autoilua voi huoletta jatkaa. Ei voi, sillä millään keinolla ei autoilulla päästä joukkoliikenteen päästötasoon. Eivätkä autoilun muut haitat, tilankäyttö, melu, pöly, turvallisuus jne. poistu edes aurinkosähköautolla.

Mutta ikävä tosiasia on, että kun 85 % liikenteen päästöistä tulee autoista, suurin päästöjen vähentämisen potentiaali on autoilussa. Tietenkin vähentäminen pitäisi tehdä siirtämällä autoilua joukkoliikenteeseen ja vähentämällä ylipäätään liikkumisen tarvetta. Mutta mikään ei ole niin nopea ja edullinen keino kuin biopolttoaineen osuuden lisääminen autoissa  edellyttäen, että biopolttoaine on oikeasti CO2-neutraalia.




> Mielestäni hajarakentamiskehitystä ei pidä ruokkia ainakaan tekemällä autoilua nykyistä halvemmaksi. Autoveron muutoksen vaikutus CO2 -päästöihin jäi aika loivaksi, tosin kuin Vanhanen väittää, ja vasta vuosien päästä se alkaa näkyä CO2-päästöjen vähenemisenä, jos ollenkaan.


Kun autokannan uusiutuminen nykyvauhtia kestää 18 vuotta, on selvä, ettei tämä voi vaikuttaa nopeasti. Mutta parempi sekin kuin ei mitään. Mikä olisi voinut johtaa vaikka siihen, että autoteollisuus olisi dumpannut tänne Hummerit sun muut, jotka eivät enää kelpaa edes USA:n öykkäriautoilijoille.




> Sähköautoilla on kanssa tulevaisuus, mutta kukaan ei osaa ennustaa milloin ja missä muodossa ne lopulta tulevat.


Ne eivät yleisty muutoin kuin viranomaisohjauksella. Autot olivat sähköautoja ennen kuin keksittiin starttimoottori. Maailma on tulvillaan sähköautoteknologiaa ja patentteja, mutta eihän öljyalaa kiinnosta sähköinnovaatioiden päätyminen tuotantoon.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kaukolämpö ei ole käytännössä ympäristöystävällisin. Kysymys on siitä, millä kaukolämpö tuotetaan. Kaukolämpö ja sähköntuotanto ovat kytketyt toisiinsa, joten ei ole vapaasti päätettävissä tuottaa kaukolämpöä, vaan sitä voidaan tuottaa vain sähkön tarpeen mukaan.
> 
> Pellettilämmitys on nykyään ympäristöystävällisin lämmitystapa. H:gin kaukolämmön CO2-päästö on pitkällä ajalla luokkaa 280 g/kWh. Pellettilämmityksen elinkaaren mukainen CO2-päästö on luokkaa 25 g/kWh. Ja pellettilämmössä on vielä käyttämätöntä potentiaalia, joka toistaiseksi toteutuu vain keskitetyissä puuvoimalaitoksissa, eli sähköntuotanto. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, kannattaisi rakentaa kiinteistökohtaisia pellettilämmityslaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat myös sähköä. Asia ei ole oikeastaan sen kummempi juttu kuin takaisin verkkoon jarruttavat sähkökulkuneuvot.


Pellettilämmitys sopii kiinteistökohtaiseen käyttöön vain haja-asutusalueilla. Hajautettu poltto tuottaa paljon ilmansaasteita ja pellettien kuljettaminen pieninä erinä kuluttaa paljon resursseja. Hajautettua polttoa ei ole mitään syytä edistää. Puu kannattaa vähemmillä päästöillä ja paremmalla hyötysuhteella polttaa kaukolämpölaitoksissa, jos niin halutaan.  

Jos kaikki Helsingin seudun talot varustetaan keskustan ympäristölinjan mukaisella pellettilämmityksellä saadaan kaupanpäälle kunnon savusumu Pekingin tyyliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskustapuolue on selkeästi Vanhasen johdolla linjaamassa poliitiikkaansa enemmän haja-asutusta ja vapaata autoilua suosivaksi. Haja-asutus ja henkilöauto liikkumisvälineenä ovat Keskustan kunnallisvaalien liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen linjavalinta.


Jos nyt jotain päivänpoiittista analyysiä pitää tehdä, niin vaikuttaisi siltä että Keskusta on vähitellen luopumassa äänten kalastelusta pk-seudun ydinkaupungeissa, jossa saalis on muutenkin ollut laihaa. Noilla kannanotoilla saa haalittua lisä-ääniä korkeintaan joiltakin  Kokoomusta kannattavilta automyönteisiä omakotitaloasujilta Espoossa ja Vantaalla, mutta ei juuri muualla. Taktiikka näytäisi olevan asemien säilyttäminen Nurmijärvellä ja muissa ympäryskunnissa, niissä äänten menettäminen kokkareille tai vihreille olisi kahta kauheampaa.

Helsingin keskustalaisten kunnallispolitikkojen kannattaisi tulla ulos omalla ohjelmallaan jossa sanoudutaan irti pääministerin ja pää-äänenkannattajan mielipiteistä, miten kannattaisi  järjestää asuminen ja liikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla, muuten on edessä loikkaaminen toiseen puolueeseen tai oman sitoutumattoman ryhmän perustaminen. Ei ole olemassa optimiratkaisua joka kelpaisi koko Suomelle. Ne ratkaisut jotka toimivat Hangossa ja Utsjoella eivät toimi kehäkolmosen sisällä ja päivastoin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Ei siinä edes Vanhasta tarvitse selittämään, että jos siirrytään liikenteessä maakaasuun ja sähköön, niin päästöt vähenevät. Siirrytään vain ja heti. Ruuhkat eivät siitä helpotu.
Eikä peltojen keskellä siellä täällä oleviin omakotitaloihin vedetä kaukolämpöä, ei. Puupelletejäkö siis. Mitenkäs ekologista se voi olla, kun puusaunojakaan ei enään "saisi" käyttää.
Miksi työpaikat sitten ovat etelässä? Maalaisliitto (ja Kekkonen) ovat olleet vallassa iät ajat, varsinkin "muualla" Suomessa.
Kaupunki on kaupunki eikä mikään kylänraitti. Mieluummin kaupungissa kuin pellon keskellä. Varsinkin kun ikää karttuu niin lähde sieltä joka aamu vaikka talvipakkasella kylmällä sähköautolla aluksi auraamatonta tietä päivittäiselle 50 km:n työmatkalle. Tätä mä oon aina halunnu!!. Katsokaas tuota etätyötäkään ei kovin moni voi tehdä kotonaan. Oma haaveeni on Itä-Pasila ja mahdollisimman korkealla.
Eikä sen, joka on eri mieltä kuin Vanhanen tarvitse suinkaan olla mikään "metrofriikki", jolle ei mikään muu kelpaa.
---------------------------
Stadilaiset: älkää äänestäkö Maalaisliittoa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja kepu-johtoisissa kunnissahan ei saa kunnan virkaa, jos ei äänestä oikein.


Täällä Helsingissä taas ei pääse kaikissa puolueissa edes ehdokkaaksi, jos ei allekirjoita hyväksyvänsä virallisia valheita. Ja luuletko, etteivät täällä puolueet ole vaikuttaneet mitenkään virkamiesten valintaan?




> Kehotan sinua itseäsi pysymään tosiasioissa, vaikka oletkin poliitiikko.


Kerrohan missä olen poikennut totuudesta.




> En sanonut, että Suomen ei pitäisi sitoutua ilmastonmuutoksen torjuntaan. Totesin, että ratkaisevat asiat tapahtuvat muualla. Vaikka vaalit ovat tulossa, älä vääristele.


Kirjoitit:



> Ilmastonmuutoksen ratkaisevat Aasia ja USA, ei EU. Siksi on periaatteessa saman tekevää mitä me teemme, jos Aasia ja USA eivät tee mitään.


Oletko siis sillä kannalla, että Suomessa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla pitää pyrkiä vähentämään päästöjä vai ei? Jos olet, niin eivätkö päästövähennykset kelpaa silloin kun niistä puhuu keskustalainen pääministeri mutta ehkä muulloin? 




> Keskustapuolue on selkeästi Vanhasen johdolla linjaamassa poliitiikkaansa enemmän haja-asutusta ja vapaata autoilua suosivaksi. Haja-asutus ja henkilöauto liikkumisvälineenä ovat Keskustan kunnallisvaalien liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen linjavalinta.


Sinä kirjoitat oman Keskustan kunnallisvaaliohjelmasi jotta saat haukkua Keskustaa! Oikein hienoa. Mutta samaa metodiahan käyttä valtakunnan suurin päivälehti pääkirjoituksessaan.

Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne ei ole sama asia kuin haja-asutus. Vanhanen puolusti hajakeskitettyä rakennetta eli monikeskustaisuutta, joka on yksikeskustaisuuden ja siihen liittyvän haja-asutuksen vastakohta.




> Sekä Vanhasen lausunnot että Suomenmaan kirjoitus osoittavat, ettei kenenkään kestävää kehitystä tiivistä kaupunkirakennetta ja joukkoliikennettä arvostavan ole syytä äänestää keskustaa.


Niin, kestävää kehitystä kannattavien tulee äänestää niitä, jotka haluavat autoilua ja päästöjä lisääviä liikenneratkaisuja. Eli jatketaan sitä mitä on tapahtunut viimeiset 40 vuotta täällä ja vastustetaan muualla saatujen kokemusten mukaan hyvien ratkaisujen tuomista tänne.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

No millä kannalla minä olen, ei oikeastaan ole väliä, mutta sanottakoon se nyt vielä kerran: päästöjä pitää vähentää. Ratkaisevat toimenpiteet tehdään toki muualla.

Lainaus Anterolta: 


> Kummastelen asennettasi, jonka mukaan ilmastonmuutoksesta ei tarvitse piitata ennen kuin muut ryhtyvät piittaamaan


Tämä on tätä kepulaista vääristelyä, kun Iso-Masaa ja Suomenmaata arvostellaan. Totesin siis vain, että EU ei ratkaise tätä asiaa, vaan suuret playerit, kuten Kiina ja Intia.


Vanhasen puhe http://www.vn.fi/ajankohtaista/puhee...jsp?oid=236692 on luettavissa täältä.

En lähde kyseenalaistamaan sinänsä siinä esitettyjä lukuja, koska en tunne asiaa. Sen vaan tiedän, että elävä kaupunki ei voi perustua automarketeille ja autoilulle.

P. S Miksiköhän Iso-Masa kuitenkin kannatti puheessaan kehärataa ja metroa?

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Keskustapuolue on selkeästi Vanhasen johdolla linjaamassa poliitiikkaansa enemmän haja-asutusta ja vapaata autoilua suosivaksi. Haja-asutus ja henkilöauto liikkumisvälineenä ovat Keskustan kunnallisvaalien liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen linjavalinta. 
> 
> 
> Sinä kirjoitat oman Keskustan kunnallisvaaliohjelmasi jotta saat haukkua Keskustaa! Oikein hienoa. Mutta samaa metodiahan käyttä valtakunnan suurin päivälehti pääkirjoituksessaan.


Jos en ole väärin ymmärtänyt Matti Vanhanen on keskustan puheenjohtaja ja Suomenmaa puolueen pää-äänenkannattaja. Jos nuo lähteet eivät kuvaa keskustan politiikkaa, niin mikä sitten?

Toki kunnallisvaaliehdokas Alku vetää ihan omaa linjaa, mutta minusta puheenjohtaja ja puolueen pää-äänenkannattaja edustavat uskottavammin keskustapuolueen politiikkaa kuin pölyttynyt kunnallisvaaliohjelma, jota kukaan puoluetoimiston ulkopuolella ei lue.




> Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne ei ole sama asia kuin haja-asutus. Vanhanen puolusti hajakeskitettyä rakennetta eli monikeskustaisuutta, joka on yksikeskustaisuuden ja siihen liittyvän haja-asutuksen vastakohta.


Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne keskustan linjauksilla.  :Very Happy: 

Tuo kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin henkilöautopohjainen joukkoliikenne autoliiton linjan mukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikä tätä asiaa korjata mitenkään metrolla


Ei pelkästään metrolla, mutta Osmo Soininvaara esim on toistuvasti esittänyt ns laatumedioissa järkeen käypiä ratkaisuja miten asutusta pitäisi kehittää, ja hän näkee pk-seudun kehityksen jarruna tonttien puutteen, maanomistajia suosivan politiikan ja kaavoituksen jarruttamisen osittain aiheettomasti. Metro ja muut joukkoliikennemuodot ovat sitten se instrumentti jolla saadaan ihmiset kodeistaan maailmalle auton sijaan. Kuten itsekin kirjoitit, niin paikallisjuna on paras yli 10 km pitkillä matkoilla, joka on hyvin tavallinen työmatkan pituus meillä. Paikallisjuna ja metro ovat aika lailla sama asia, metro-nimisenä se kulkee itä-länsi suuntaisesti ja juna-nimisenä viuhkamaisesti etelästä kolmeen suuntaan, mutta ei rannikkoa pitkin, johtuen Helsingin maantieeteellisistä piirteitä ja historiallisesta kehityksestä. 
(huom en ole äänestänyt Vihreitä kuin viimeksi joskus 1990-luvulla, mutta en ole viime aikoina löytänyt toista joka osaa nähdä metsää puiden takaa kuin Soininvaara)




> En pidä sitä muoti-ilmiönä, vaan luontevana markkinamekanismin pyörittämänä kehityksenä. Kauppa ja työpaikat voivat muuttaa ulos kaupungista, kun ne luottavat siihen, että jokainen heitä kiinnostava talous ostaa auton ja käyttää sitä. Maaseudulle muuttaminen on kaupalle ja yrityksille edullista, kun ne säästävät tontti- ja kuljetuskuluissa, joista maksavat asiakkaat. Jotka luulevat autoiluaan ilmaiseksi.


Nurmijärvi-ilmiö, ABC-ilmiö ja ideapark-ilmiö eivät olisi niin ajankohtaisia jos ei lehdissä kirjoitettaisi niistä niin paljon, ja jos ne eivät saisi niin paljon ilmaista mainosta. Sen huomaa kun lukee jotain sisustuslehteä tai talolehteä tai ns koko perheelle tarkoitettua lehteä. Kulttuurinälkäisille, joille ei pelkästään neljä seinää, katto, puutarha, trampoliini  ja autotalli riitä, tarjotaan sitten henkireiäksi ulkomaanmatkoja (tietysti lentäen). Ja kaikki on niin kätsää kun jonkun tietyn väristä korttia vinguttamalla kerrytät bonuspisteitä. 




> Ei tarvitse mennä maan alle hakemaan vaikeuksia. Meillä nyt vain on innostuttu panemaan kaikki maan alle - paitsi autoilu.


Helsingin pääbussiasema Kampissa on vastikään rakennettu maan alle ja siellä pysyy. 




> Pellettilämmitys on nykyään ympäristöystävällisin lämmitystapa. H:gin kaukolämmön CO2-päästö on pitkällä ajalla luokkaa 280 g/kWh. Pellettilämmityksen elinkaaren mukainen CO2-päästö on luokkaa 25 g/kWh. Ja pellettilämmössä on vielä käyttämätöntä potentiaalia, joka toistaiseksi toteutuu vain keskitetyissä puuvoimalaitoksissa, eli sähköntuotanto. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, kannattaisi rakentaa kiinteistökohtaisia pellettilämmityslaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat myös sähköä. Asia ei ole oikeastaan sen kummempi juttu kuin takaisin verkkoon jarruttavat sähkökulkuneuvot.


Pellettilämmitys vaatii myös laajan jakeluketjun ja valmistuslogistiikan ja toimivan kattiloiden huollon. Onko noissa luvuissa myös niiden vaatimat energiakulutukset ja muut lievevaikutukset?




> Minä olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei pitäisi satsata autoilun päästöhaittojen vähentämiseen, koska siitä syntyy sellainen mielikuva, että autoilua voi huoletta jatkaa. Ei voi, sillä millään keinolla ei autoilulla päästä joukkoliikenteen päästötasoon. Eivätkä autoilun muut haitat, tilankäyttö, melu, pöly, turvallisuus jne. poistu edes aurinkosähköautolla.


Eivät niin.




> Mutta ikävä tosiasia on, että kun 85 % liikenteen päästöistä tulee autoista, suurin päästöjen vähentämisen potentiaali on autoilussa. Tietenkin vähentäminen pitäisi tehdä siirtämällä autoilua joukkoliikenteeseen ja vähentämällä ylipäätään liikkumisen tarvetta. Mutta mikään ei ole niin nopea ja edullinen keino kuin biopolttoaineen osuuden lisääminen autoissa  edellyttäen, että biopolttoaine on oikeasti CO2-neutraalia.


Niinkuin millainen polttoaine? Siitä on joka tapaukessa pidettävä kiinni että ruuan tuotantoon tarkoitettua viljelysalaa ei pidä supistaa autojen polttoaineen vuoksi. Tietysti jätteistä ym voi tuottaa polttoainetta mutta prosessi on hyvin hidas, ettei riitä millään nykyiselle autokannalle. 




> Kun autokannan uusiutuminen nykyvauhtia kestää 18 vuotta, on selvä, ettei tämä voi vaikuttaa nopeasti. Mutta parempi sekin kuin ei mitään. Mikä olisi voinut johtaa vaikka siihen, että autoteollisuus olisi dumpannut tänne Hummerit sun muut, jotka eivät enää kelpaa edes USA:n öykkäriautoilijoille.


Suomen autoverotus on aina ollut niin ankaraa, että ei kenenkään ole tarvinnut koskaan olla huolissaan että mitkään hummerit olisivat tehneet maihinnousun tänne. Mutta se pitää paikkansa että isoilla autoilla on aina ollut joissakin piireissä statusarvoa täällä ja kekseliäät isojen autojen ystävät ovat kiertäneet verotusta rekisteröimällä jättiautoja milloin paketti- ja kuorma-, milloin linja-autoiksi, ja tulevat tekemään sitä jatkossakin.





> Ne eivät yleisty muutoin kuin viranomaisohjauksella. Autot olivat sähköautoja ennen kuin keksittiin starttimoottori. Maailma on tulvillaan sähköautoteknologiaa ja patentteja, mutta eihän öljyalaa kiinnosta sähköinnovaatioiden päätyminen tuotantoon.


Näin on. Tuotekehitystä ei ole tapahtunut pariinkymmeneenvuoteen, ja ns puolihybridit, jotka kulkevat muutama kymmenen kilometriä akuilla, ja loput bensalla, ovat silmänlumetta joilla saadaan politikkoja hurahtamaan. Toivottavasti meidän politikkomme hurahtavat ohjaamaan ostamaan järkeviä sähköautoja eikä sähköhummereita sitten kun niitä on saatavilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En lähde kyseenalaistamaan sinänsä siinä esitettyjä lukuja, koska en tunne asiaa. Sen vaan tiedän, että elävä kaupunki ei voi perustua automarketeille ja autoilulle.


Olemme tässä täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Enkä minä usko, että Vanhanenkaan luulee, että kaupunkielämä voi perustua autoilulle, ja että KAIKKI haluavat omakotitaloon.

Espoo on halunnut tarjota vaihtoehtoa kantakaupunki- ja lähiöasumiselle, ja minun tulkintani on, että Vanhanen halusi puolustaa tämän vaihtoehdon tarjoamista puhuessaan Espoossa. Ja toi esiin seikkoja, jotka puoltavat sitä linjaa, mitä Espoo on halunnut vetää. Eikä siinä asiassa ole Helsinkikään ihan kylmänä, kun täällä jatkuvasti pohditaan, mistä löytyisi länttejä kaavoitettavaksi omakotitaloille.




> P. S Miksiköhän Iso-Masa kuitenkin kannatti puheessaan kehärataa ja metroa?


Mutta älämölö nousi siitä, että hän uskalsi sanoa ääneen metrosta sen totuuden, ettei se ole ympäristöteko.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paikallisjuna ja metro ovat aika lailla sama asia, metro-nimisenä se kulkee itä-länsi suuntaisesti ja juna-nimisenä viuhkamaisesti etelästä kolmeen suuntaan...


Niissä on 2 ratkaisevaa eroa:

Paikallisjunan radan ja pysäkkien tekeminen maksaa 5075 % vähemmän kuin metron ja vielä vähemmän, jos rata on yhteiskäytössä muun junaliikenteen kanssa.

Paikallisjunat kulkevat radasta riippuen jopa 160 km/h, joten niillä voidaan hoitaa aivan toisen luokan etäisyyksiä kuin metroilla  H:gin metro mukaan lukien.




> Pellettilämmitys vaatii myös laajan jakeluketjun ja valmistuslogistiikan ja toimivan kattiloiden huollon. Onko noissa luvuissa myös niiden vaatimat energiakulutukset ja muut lievevaikutukset?


Kyllä. Mainitsin, että kyse oli elinkaaren mukaisesta päästöarvosta.




> Niinkuin millainen polttoaine? Siitä on joka tapaukessa pidettävä kiinni että ruuan tuotantoon tarkoitettua viljelysalaa ei pidä supistaa autojen polttoaineen vuoksi. Tietysti jätteistä ym voi tuottaa polttoainetta mutta prosessi on hyvin hidas, ettei riitä millään nykyiselle autokannalle.


Aivan. Tämä on koko biopolttonesteajatuksen kompastuskivi. En tunne biologiaa tarpeeksi voidakseni arvioida, onko mahdollista löytää öljykasveja, joiden viljely ei kilpailisi elintarviketuotannon kanssa. Jos ei löydy, koko homma on kuollut ajatus.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Ei Vanhanen sanonut, ettei metro olisi ympäristöteko. Hän vertasi sitä muihin toimenpiteisiin ja sanoi, että muilla keinoin saadaan päästöjä vähennettyä enemmän.

Espoo on voinut rauhassa rakentua autokaupungiksi, koska alue on laaja ja kaavoitus on ollut hajanaista. Sitten on voitu haalia rikkaita, jotka haluavat asua omakotitaloissa. Espoo on voinut toimia noin, koska Helsinki ei ole toiminut niin. Espoon linja on kuitenkin ekologisesti kestämätön, sillä joukkoliikenne on Espoossa niin huonoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... kuin pölyttynyt kunnallisvaaliohjelma, jota kukaan puoluetoimiston ulkopuolella ei lue.


H:gin keskustan kunnallisvaaliohjelmaa ei ole vielä julkistettu.




> Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne keskustan linjauksilla. 
> 
> Tuo kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin henkilöautopohjainen joukkoliikenne autoliiton linjan mukaan.


Jos et ymmärrä yhdyskuntarakenteesta tarpeeksi, koeta opiskella. En ryhdy täällä pitämään aiheesta peruskursseja. Mutta sen nyt voin vielä sanoa, ettei yksikeskustainen kaupunkirakenne voi kasvaa kovin suureksi. Helsingin seutu on jo ylittänyt sen rajan. Jos kuitenkin yritetään pönkittää aluetta yksikeskustaisena, niin siitä ei hyvää seuraa. Eikä ole seurannut.

Yksikeskustaisuutta tukevat säteittäiset liikenneyhteydet, ja niihinhän täällä on panostettu. Onneksi sukuolvet vaihtuvat ja on näkyvissä jo terveämpiä ajatuksia. Tai itse asiassa niiden toteutumista, ideoitahan on esitetty jo aikoja sitten.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Niissä on 2 ratkaisevaa eroa:
> 
> Paikallisjunan radan ja pysäkkien tekeminen maksaa 5075 % vähemmän kuin metron ja vielä vähemmän, jos rata on yhteiskäytössä muun junaliikenteen kanssa.
> 
> Paikallisjunat kulkevat radasta riippuen jopa 160 km/h, joten niillä voidaan hoitaa aivan toisen luokan etäisyyksiä kuin metroilla  H:gin metro mukaan lukien.


Kuinkahan paljon maksaisi esimerkiksi paikallisjunaradan tekeminen rautatieasemalta Tapiolan ja Matinkylän kautta Kivenlahteen? Pysäkkejä laitetaan 1-2 km välein kuten muillakin kaupunkiradoilla.

Ja miksei tuollaisella radalla ei voida ajaa 160 km/h, jos kapasiteettia syödään paljon ja kaarresäde tehdään isoksi. Tunnelissa toki tarvitaan laituriovet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinkahan paljon maksaa vaikka paikallisjunaradan tekeminen rautatieasemalta Otaniemen, Tapiolan ja Matinkylän kautta Kivenlahteen?


Enemmän kuin Matinkylän metro. Tosin vähentämällä asemien määrää voi säästää. Mutta sellainen on nyt myöhäistä. Rata olisi pitänyt tehdä ennen kuin seutu rakennettiin täyteen henkilöautoilun liikenneverkon mitoituksella. Siihen mitoitukseen sopii ratikka, joka palvelee paremmin kuin paikallisjuna tai metro.




> Ja miksei tuollaisella radalla ei voida ajaa 160 km/h, kun kapasiteettia syödään riittävästi?


Eihän sitä mikään estäkään. Mutta ei 160 km/h rataa tarvita parin kilometrin matkoille. Sen sijaan esim. 17 km:n lentokentän etäisyydelle siitä on jo hyötyä. Mutta sinäkin lienet sillä kannalla, että sinne pitää rakentaa 80 m/h köröttelevä metro joka tehdään kustannusten säästämiseksi ilman asemia?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoo on halunnut tarjota vaihtoehtoa kantakaupunki- ja lähiöasumiselle, ja minun tulkintani on, että Vanhanen halusi puolustaa tämän vaihtoehdon tarjoamista puhuessaan Espoossa. Ja toi esiin seikkoja, jotka puoltavat sitä linjaa, mitä Espoo on halunnut vetää. Eikä siinä asiassa ole Helsinkikään ihan kylmänä, kun täällä jatkuvasti pohditaan, mistä löytyisi länttejä kaavoitettavaksi omakotitaloille.


Espoo, Helsinki ja Vantaa muistuttavat niin paljon toisiaan, että Vanhanen olisi voinut jättää puheestaan pois tuon niin erilaisuudella kehumisen, ellei hän tarkoittanut sitten vain etelä-Espoota. Espoo on menestynyt paremmin kun Vantaa ns hyvien veronmaksajen haalimisessa siksi että sillä on merenrantaa ja Otaniemi. Kun mennään sisämaahan päin Espoossa niin eroa Vantaaseen ja Pohjois-Helsinkiin ei huomaa.




> Mutta älämölö nousi siitä, että hän uskalsi sanoa ääneen metrosta sen totuuden, ettei se ole ympäristöteko.


Siinä mielessä Vanhanen on oikeassa että raideliikennehankkeet tekevät elämisen mukavaksi, mutta jos se rakennetaan valmisksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin jälkikäten, jäävät ympäristövaikutukset pieniksi, ainakin aluksi. Minä olen joskus vuosia sitten verrannut (länsi-) metroa vanhaan kerrostaloon asennettavaan hissiin. Hissistä hyötyvät eniten ylemmissä kerroksissa asuvat, ja siksi alemmissa kerroksissa asuvat pitävät sitä turhana. Länsimetrossa joka siis rakennetaan jo olemassaolevaan kaupunkiin, on ihan sama problematiikka. 

Vanhanen olisi kannattanut jättää tuon autojen polttoaineratkaisuista kehumisen vähemmälle, koska sen vaikutukset tulevat kanssa pitkällä viiveellä. Autoilua ja sen haittoja olisi kaikenkaikkiaan tehokkaammin saatu vähennettyä jos dieselpolttonesteen litrakohtainen vero olisi nostettu bensan vastaavan veron tasolle, ja vastaavasti ns käyttövoimavero olisi poistettu dieselhenkilöautoilta. Mutta se olisi merkinnyt poliittista itsemurhaa pitkien etäisyyksien sisämaassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niissä on 2 ratkaisevaa eroa:
> Paikallisjunan radan ja pysäkkien tekeminen maksaa 5075 % vähemmän kuin metron ja vielä vähemmän, jos rata on yhteiskäytössä muun junaliikenteen kanssa.


Jos se rakennetaan kaupunkiin, niin hinta on sama. Yhteiskäyttökohteita muun junaliikenteen kanssa on vaikea saada aikaiseksi nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa. Pidin aikoinaan typeränä, että esim Vantaa vastusti Vuosaaren satamaradan rakentamista maanpääliseksi jolloin sitä olisi voitu käyttää myös paikallisjunaliikenteeseen eräänlaisena kehäradan jatkeena itään. Ei voi myöskään syyttää vain kaupunkeja metrointoilusta. RHK on tiennyt että Helsinki tarvitsisi sujuvamman ja paremmin kantakaupunkia palvelevan paikallisjunayhteyden keskustan ja Pasilan välillä, mutta RHK on suunnitellut Pisaran johonkin 30 vuoden päähän!




> Paikallisjunat kulkevat radasta riippuen jopa 160 km/h, joten niillä voidaan hoitaa aivan toisen luokan etäisyyksiä kuin metroilla  H:gin metro mukaan lukien.


Ainoastaan pääradan kaukojunaraiteilla ja oikoradalla paikallisjunat ajavat yli 120 km/h. Metronkin saisi kulkemaan 100 km/h jos tahtoa riittäisi. Länsimetrossa edes asemien välinen  etäisyys ei pakottaisi ajamaan korkeintaan 80 (vai onko se 70?). 100 km/h nopeus on ihan kilpailukykyinen n 25 km etäisyyksiin asti. Jos päivittäinen työmatka yhten suuntaan on yli sen, niin se alkaa näkyä jo matkustamisen hinnassa liikkui sitten julkisilla tai omalla autolla, ja se karsii kulkijoita.




> Kyllä. Mainitsin, että kyse oli elinkaaren mukaisesta päästöarvosta.


Tunnen joitakin aitoja maalaisia joiden mielestä puulla lämmittäminen on paras kaikista, ja oma kesämökkinikin lämpiää osittain puulla. Mutta kun ottaa huomioon millaisella vaivalla ne halot syntyvät, ja miten paskasta se homma kokonaisuudessaan on, niin en usko että kaupungeissa palattaisiin laajemmin puulämmitykseen, olkoon että halkojen sijaan käytettäisiin pellettejä. 

Maalämpöpumput yhdistettynä kauko- tai sähkölämmitykseen näkisin tehokkaampina ratkaisuina.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Teoriassa koko seudun asukasmäärä voidaan asuttaa 24:n metroaseman ympärille 600 metrin etäisyydelle ihan kohtuullisella tehokkuudella rakennettuihin kerrostaloihin. Mutta kun meillä on toistaiseksi vapaus valita asuinpaikka, näin ei tapahdu, vaan mieluummin valitaan haja-asutus, kun ei muutakaan vaihtoehtoa ole.


Tästä voidaan tehdä se johtopäätös, että ihmiset eivät halua asua metron varrella. Näin ollen metro ajaa ihmiset haja-asutusalueelle.




> Minust tuntuu, että tämä betonipuolue haluaisi olla sotilanjuntta, joka voisi pakottaa kaikki ihmiset muuttamaan kerrostaloihin, joiden asuntojen keskikoko ei saa ylittää 75 m2.


Tästä tulee ihan mieleeni se Itsevaltiaiden jakso, jossa EU oli eduskunnan örisevän puhemiehen johdolla valloittanut koko Suomen ja kaikki ihmiset oli asutettu kerrostaloihin. Vain yksi ihmisryhmä, haja-asutusalueella asuvat _nurmijärveläiset_, vastusti kerrostaloja ja asui edelleen omakotitaloissa.




> Minä näen Nurmijärvi-ilmiön ja pk-seudun yhdyskuntarakentamisen hajoamisen myös muoti-ilmiönä, ja sitä ovat vahvistaneet halpa autoilu, työpaikkojen muutto pois keskustasta kehäteille jne.


Mielestäni tätä väitettä tukevat Voimahalin rakennuskeskustelussa kirjoitukset sivulla kaksi. Taajama-alueella on täysin mahdotonta tarjota 5000 neliömetrin tontteja kaikille omakotitaloille! (Poikkeuksena tietysti taajaman reunimmaiset tontit, jotka voivat olla vaikka 100 ha.)




> Kaukolämpö ja sähköntuotanto ovat kytketyt toisiinsa, joten ei ole vapaasti päätettävissä tuottaa kaukolämpöä, vaan sitä voidaan tuottaa vain sähkön tarpeen mukaan.


Kyllä kaukolämpöä voi tuottaa vapaasti ihan tarpeen mukaan. Vai väitätkö, että Fingrid jossakin vaiheessa voi sähkön ylitarjonnan vuoksi rajoittaa kaukolämmön tuotantoa esimerkiksi Helsingissä ja siten viilentää helsinkiläisten asunnot? Sähköntuotanto on Suomessa tiukasti säänneltyä, mutta tietyillä voimalaitoksilla (esim. kaukolämpölaitokset) on tiettyjä etuisuuksia.




> Helsingin pääbussiasema Kampissa on vastikään rakennettu maan alle ja siellä pysyy.


Mistä tiedät, että se pysyy siellä hankalassa paikassa? Kaupunkibussithan eivät tunnetusti mitään asemaa tarvitse. Kaukoliikenteen bussit tarvitsevat aseman. Kun turhat kaupunkibussien asemat lopetetaan, olisi kaukobussien asemalle hyvin tilaa vaikkapa Elielinaukiolla. Linja-autoasemien rakentaminen on suuruudenhulluutta, vähän samoin kuin Henry Fordin mielestä suuryhtiöiden pääkonttorien rakentaminen oli suuruudenhullua. Viisi minuuttia seisova linja-auto ei tarvitse mitään asemaa, ainoastaan pysäkin ja lastauslaiturin rahdille. Suuria pääkonttoreita ja asemia tarvitaan vain turhalle hallinnolle (tämän perusteella voisi luulla, että eräässä suomalaisessa kuljetusyrityksessä on tosi paljon hallintoa keskellä Helsinkiä...).




> Maalämpöpumput yhdistettynä kauko- tai sähkölämmitykseen näkisin tehokkaampina ratkaisuina.


Miksi ihmeessä? Ensin rakennetaan oikein kallis kaukolämpöjärjestelmä putkistoineen ja voimaloineen ja sitten lämmitetäänkin kalliilla lämpöpumpulla, joka hyödyntää kallista sähköä. Eiköhän riitä, jos valitsee noista toisen?

Maalämpöputket nykyisten laattarakennusten vieressä ovat ongelmallisia maan viilenemisen vuoksi. Tiiviillä omakotialueella ei siis maalämpöä voi hyödyntää, vaan kaukolämpö on _luonnollinen_ vaihtoehto. Joku biologian asiantuntija voi tarkemmin kommentoida maalämmön vaikutusta maan lämpötilaan. Ilmalämpöpumppu sen sijaan kuulostaa asuinalueen pienilmaston kannalta haitattomalta: lämpö otetaan ilmasta, jonne se palaa seinien ja katon kautta. Kaukolämpöhän lopulta menee putkien ja rakennuksen vaipan läpi harakoille ja siten lämmittää ilmakehäämme. Ilmalämpö lämmittää ilmakehää vain kuluttamansa sähkön verran.

----------


## teme

En ole hetkeen vilkaissut tätä ketjua, ja huomaan ilokseni että vaihtelun vuoksi olen Anteron kanssa täsmälleen eri mieltä.




> Kaukolämpö ei ole käytännössä ympäristöystävällisin. Kysymys on siitä, millä kaukolämpö tuotetaan. Kaukolämpö ja sähköntuotanto ovat kytketyt toisiinsa, joten ei ole vapaasti päätettävissä tuottaa kaukolämpöä, vaan sitä voidaan tuottaa vain sähkön tarpeen mukaan.
> 
> Pellettilämmitys on nykyään ympäristöystävällisin lämmitystapa. H:gin kaukolämmön CO2-päästö on pitkällä ajalla luokkaa 280 g/kWh. Pellettilämmityksen elinkaaren mukainen CO2-päästö on luokkaa 25 g/kWh. Ja pellettilämmössä on vielä käyttämätöntä potentiaalia, joka toistaiseksi toteutuu vain keskitetyissä puuvoimalaitoksissa, eli sähköntuotanto. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, kannattaisi rakentaa kiinteistökohtaisia pellettilämmityslaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat myös sähköä. Asia ei ole oikeastaan sen kummempi juttu kuin takaisin verkkoon jarruttavat sähkökulkuneuvot.


Tämä on pelkkää tarkoitushakkuista puppua, ja ihmettelen kovasti että Anteroon se uppoaa. Lämmön ja sähkön yhteistuotanto saavuttaa käytännössä aina suuremman polttoainetehokkuuden kuin pelkkä lämmöntuotanto. Sillä mitä polttoaineita käytetään ei ole tämän kanssa mitään tekemistä, sama pelletti joka poltetaan omakotitalon lämmittimessä voitaisiin polttaa voimalassa tehokkaammin. Ja, myönnän etten ole tästä ihan 100% varma, kaukolämmöstä on ylituotantoa koska sähkön kysyntä kylminäkin kausina ylittää yleensä lämmön kysynnän.

Tässä maassa poltetaan jotain piikkien tasaamiseksi ja osan vuotta jatkossakin. Kun biopolttoainetta on rajallisesti niin sen käyttäminen mahdollisimman tehokkaasti on olennaista.




> Minä olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei pitäisi satsata autoilun päästöhaittojen vähentämiseen, koska siitä syntyy sellainen mielikuva, että autoilua voi huoletta jatkaa. Ei voi, sillä millään keinolla ei autoilulla päästä joukkoliikenteen päästötasoon. Eivätkä autoilun muut haitat, tilankäyttö, melu, pöly, turvallisuus jne. poistu edes aurinkosähköautolla.


Ei ne muut haitat toki mihinkään poistu, itseasiassa minusta päästöt sinänsä ei ole edes suurin ongelma autoilussa, mutta ei se nyt estä kehittämästä vähempipäästöisiä autoja.




> Mutta mikään ei ole niin nopea ja edullinen keino kuin biopolttoaineen osuuden lisääminen autoissa  edellyttäen, että biopolttoaine on oikeasti CO2-neutraalia.


Paitsi sähkön- ja lämmöntuotannossa käytetyn poltooaineen korvaaminen biopolttoaineella, semminkin kun sitä on hyvin rajallisesti saatavilla.




> Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne ei ole sama asia kuin haja-asutus. Vanhanen puolusti hajakeskitettyä rakennetta eli monikeskustaisuutta, joka on yksikeskustaisuuden ja siihen liittyvän haja-asutuksen vastakohta.
> 
> (ja myöhemmin...)
> 
> Jos et ymmärrä yhdyskuntarakenteesta tarpeeksi, koeta opiskella. En ryhdy täällä pitämään aiheesta peruskursseja. Mutta sen nyt voin vielä sanoa, ettei yksikeskustainen kaupunkirakenne voi kasvaa kovin suureksi. Helsingin seutu on jo ylittänyt sen rajan. Jos kuitenkin yritetään pönkittää aluetta yksikeskustaisena, niin siitä ei hyvää seuraa. Eikä ole seurannut.


Kuten fyysikot tapaa solvata, tämä on niin epämääräistä ettei se ole edes väärin. Mitä tarkoittaa keskus? Onko esimerkiksi Hakaniemi ja Rautatientori samaa vai eri keskusta? Miksi "yksikeskustaisen" vaihtoehto ei ole kaksi- tai kolmekeskustainen, vaan yleensä hajautettu? Ja ennen kaikkea, kun kaupunki on yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta, niin miten monikeskusmalli lyhentää työssäkäyntimatkoja?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä kaukolämpöä voi tuottaa vapaasti ihan tarpeen mukaan. Vai väitätkö, että Fingrid jossakin vaiheessa voi sähkön ylitarjonnan vuoksi rajoittaa kaukolämmön tuotantoa esimerkiksi Helsingissä ja siten viilentää helsinkiläisten asunnot?


Tarkoitin kaukolämmän yhteistuotantoa, vaikken sitä sanonutkaan. Se on sidoksissa sähköntuotantoon. Jos kaukolämmön ja sähkön kysyntä poikkeavat optimaalisesta tuotantosuhteesta, kohta ei vastapainevoimalan hyötysuhde olekaan enää 95 %.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on pelkkää tarkoitushakkuista puppua, ja ihmettelen kovasti että Anteroon se uppoaa. Lämmön ja sähkön yhteistuotanto saavuttaa käytännössä aina suuremman polttoainetehokkuuden kuin pelkkä lämmöntuotanto. Sillä mitä polttoaineita käytetään ei ole tämän kanssa mitään tekemistä, sama pelletti joka poltetaan omakotitalon lämmittimessä voitaisiin polttaa voimalassa tehokkaammin. Ja, myönnän etten ole tästä ihan 100% varma, kaukolämmöstä on ylituotantoa koska sähkön kysyntä kylminäkin kausina ylittää yleensä lämmön kysynnän.


Helsingin kaukolämmön tuotanto tapahtuu suurelta osin vastapainevoimana eli sähkön ja lämmön yhteistuotantona. Helsingin energia ilmoittaa ominaispäästön jakamalla kulutetun polttoaineen CO2-päästön tuotetun sahkö- ja lämpöenergian summalla. HE tuottaa energiaa suurimmaksi osaksi maakaasulla ja sitten hiilellä. Kaukolämmön yhteistuotannon ansiosta HE pääsee samalle omiansipäästötasolle kuin koko Suomen energiantuotanto, joka kuitenkin sisältää runsaasti vesivoimaa ja ydinvoimaa, joiden päästöt ovat selvästi alle fossiilisten polttoaineiden päästöjen.

Kun kirjoitin pellettilämmitys, se on sikäli väärin, että puupohjaisella polttoaineella voidaan ja tuotetaan myös yhdistelmänä sähköä ja lämpöä. Mutta vertailun tulos on sama, jos se lasketaan samoin. Pelkkää lämpöä tuotettaessahan päästään suunnilleen samaan kokonaishyötysuhteeseen kuin yhdistelmätuotannossa. Siten pellettilaitoksen ominaispäästö on sama tuotettaessa pelkää lämpöä tai sähköä ja lämpöä.

Siis jos HE käyttäisi pellettiä, sen ominaispäästö olisi luokkaa 25 g/kWh kun nyt kaasun ja hiilen kanssa ominaispäästö on noin 280 g/kWh.

Energiantuotannon hyötysuhde heikkenee oleellisesti silloin, kun tuotetaan pelkkää sähköä. Höyryturbiiniprosessilla päästään 3045 %:n luokkaan, kun poistohöyry lauhdutetaan mereen tai ilmakehään. Keski-Euroopassa ei ole kysyntää lauhdutuksessa hukattavalle lämmölle, joten polttoainekulut on kerättävä pelkästä sähkön myynnistä. Siinä yksi syy siihen, miksi sähkö on siellä kalliimpaa kuin meillä.

Kaukolämmittäjänä tekisin tietenkin mieluiten niin, että minulla olisi oma voimalaitos jonka sähkön myisin markkinahintaan Keski-Eurooppaan. Oman lämmitykseni saisin ilmaiseksi, koska markkinahinta kattaa polttoainekuluni. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, tämä olisi periaatteessa mahdollista.

Nyt Suomessa menee niin, että kuluttajalle myydään sähkö markkinahintaan ja sen lisäksi myydään vielä lämpökin, jos ollaan kaupungissa. Voitot jaetaan vissiin osinkoina kansainvälisille sijoittajille ja optioina ja bonuksina eteville johtajille.




> Kuten fyysikot tapaa solvata, tämä on niin epämääräistä ettei se ole edes väärin. Mitä tarkoittaa keskus? Onko esimerkiksi Hakaniemi ja Rautatientori samaa vai eri keskusta? Miksi "yksikeskustaisen" vaihtoehto ei ole kaksi- tai kolmekeskustainen, vaan yleensä hajautettu? Ja ennen kaikkea, kun kaupunki on yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta, niin miten monikeskusmalli lyhentää työssäkäyntimatkoja?


Vähän saivarrellen sanottuna keskus on asemakaavassa keskustatoimintojen alueeksi merkitty alue. No ihmisten kielellä se tarkoittaa sellaista paikkaa kaupungissa, jossa on kaikkea mitä kaupunki asukkailleen tarjoaa asumisen lisäksi ja sinne on helppo päästä ympäristöstä.

Keskuksilla ei ole selkeätä rajaa, minkä varmaan voi havaita vähän missä vaan kaupungissa. Eikä selkeää sijaintiakaan. Helsingin keskus on aikojen kuluessa siirtynyt. Engel sijoitti sen asemakaavassaan Senaatintorille, mutta kaupunki kasvoi länteen ja viimeistään Eduskuntatalo määritteli keskuksen muualle. Ennen Eduskuntataloa hallinnollinen keskus oli Senaatintorilla, mutta liikenteellinen ja kaupallinen keskus oli jo siirtynyt lännemmäksi.

Tietenkin seutu tai kunta voi olla 2- tai 3-keskuksinen. Vaikka H:gissä on Itäkeskus-niminen kaupunginosa ja liikerakennus, pidän Helsinkiä kuitenkin yksikeskustaisena ja se keskusta on Helsingin niemi. Vantaa on selvästi 2-keskustainen: Tikkurila ja Myyrmäki. Tikkurila on vanhan maalaiskunnan hallinnollinen keskus, Myyrmäkeen on sijoitettu sen verran keskustatoimintoja, että sitä voi pitää toisena keskuksena. Toimintoja on toki lentoaseman eteläpuolellakin, mutta ei sitä kuitenkään kukaan enää tai vielä keskuksena pidä. Espoossa on Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Espoon keskus sekeästi keskustamaisina alueina. Monikeskustaisuudella tarkoitetaan vain sitä, että keskuksia on enemmän kuin yksi ottamatta kantaa määrään.

Monikeskustaisuus vähentää matkustamisen tarvetta, myös työmatkoissa. Työpaikkojakin näihin keskuksiin keskittyy, koska palvelut ja yritykset haluavat sijoittua hyvään saavutettavuuteen, ja se totutuu näissä keskuksissa. Valitettavasti autoilu on tehnyt mahdolliseksi hajasijoituksen (siis sijoittumisen keskusten ulkopuolelle) myös työpaikoille, joten kaikki työpaikat eivät ole keskittyneitä.

Työssäkäyntialue on alue, jolta tullaan töihin, esimerkiksi keskuksiin. Työssä ollessaan ihmiset tarvitsevat noin 1/3 asumisen kerrosalasta, minkä vuoksi ihmisten työpaikat mahtuvat asumista pienempään maa-alaan kuten keskuksiin.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Ja, myönnän etten ole tästä ihan 100% varma, kaukolämmöstä on ylituotantoa koska sähkön kysyntä kylminäkin kausina ylittää yleensä lämmön kysynnän.


Kaukolämmöstä tai sähköstä ei voi olla yli- tai alituotantoa. Sähköä ei voi varastoida, joten sen tuotanto on aina yhtä suurta kuin kulutus. Kaukolämmön varastointi on myös hankalaa, joten käytännössä lämpöäkin tuotetaan yhtä paljon kuin kulutetaan.

Kylmimpinä päivinä Suomessa kaikki voimalaitokset ovat käynnissä. Vain muutaman päivänä vuodessa toimivat varavoimalaitokset ovat kaasuturbiineja, joita pitää jäähdyttää vedellä. Koska näiden voimalaitosten lämpöä ei voida hyödyntää, se menee hukkaan. Vastaava tilanne voi tulla myös kaukolämpölaitoksille, mutta tällöin mielestäni ei voida puhua "kaukolämmön ylituotannosta".




> Jos kaukolämmön ja sähkön kysyntä poikkeavat optimaalisesta tuotantosuhteesta, kohta ei vastapainevoimalan hyötysuhde olekaan enää 95 %.


Suomessa sähkönkulutus on *aina* suurempi kuin kaukolämpölaitosten suurin mahdollinen yhteenlaskettu sähköntuotantokapasiteetti. Näin ollen kaukolämpölaitokset voivat tuottaa sähköä aina optimaatisesti kulutuksesta riippumatta. Fingrid pitää huolen siitä, että kaukolämpölaitokset tuottavat sähköä optimaalisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Tietenkin seutu tai kunta voi olla 2- tai 3-keskuksinen. Vaikka H:gissä on Itäkeskus-niminen kaupunginosa ja liikerakennus, pidän Helsinkiä kuitenkin yksikeskustaisena ja se keskusta on Helsingin niemi. Vantaa on selvästi 2-keskustainen: Tikkurila ja Myyrmäki. Tikkurila on vanhan maalaiskunnan hallinnollinen keskus, Myyrmäkeen on sijoitettu sen verran keskustatoimintoja, että sitä voi pitää toisena keskuksena. Toimintoja on toki lentoaseman eteläpuolellakin, mutta ei sitä kuitenkään kukaan enää tai vielä keskuksena pidä. Espoossa on Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Espoon keskus sekeästi keskustamaisina alueina. Monikeskustaisuudella tarkoitetaan vain sitä, että keskuksia on enemmän kuin yksi ottamatta kantaa määrään.


Kyllä Helsingistä Itäkeskus ja Malmi kuuluvat samaan aluekeskusten ryhmään Tikkurilan, Myyrmäen, Tapiolan, Leppävaaran, Espoon keskuksen ja Matinkylän kanssa. Helsingin seudulta aluekeskusten ryhmään minä lasken vielä lisäksi Keravan ja Järvenpään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä Helsingistä Itäkeskus ja Malmi kuuluvat samaan aluekeskusten ryhmään Tikkurilan, Myyrmäen, Tapiolan, Leppävaaran, Espoon keskuksen ja Matinkylän kanssa. Helsingin seudulta aluekeskusten ryhmään minä lasken vielä lisäksi Keravan ja Järvenpään.


Oikeastaan Suomen ainoa monikeskuksinen yksittäinen kaupunki ilman varsinaista ykköskeskustaa, ja joka ei ole minkään suurkaupungin esikaupunki, on tähän asti ollut Imatra. 

Ensi vuoden alusta syntyy ainakin yksi kaupunki lisää joilla on enemmän kuin yksi varsinainen  kaupunkikeskusta: Raasepori (Karjaa + Pohja + Tammisaari). Tuleeko jotain muita mieleen?

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Yksikään kunta ei kuitenkaan voi päättää, että rakennetaan rata ja asutusta sen varteen.


Eikö? Miksi sitten ja kenen luvalla yksityiset yrittäjät saavat rakentaa rautateitä?

Käsittääkseni kuntien toimiala kattaa myös yksityisraiteiden rakennuttamisen ja hallinnoinnin tarvittaessa. Mitäpä muutakaan esim. Oulunkylä-Roihupelto olisi? Teoriassa kai henkilöliikennöintikin kaupungin omistamalla henkilöjunakalustolla olisi sallittua kaupungin omistamalla osuudella sis. yhdysliikenneaseman.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö? Miksi sitten ja kenen luvalla yksityiset yrittäjät saavat rakentaa rautateitä?


Olet oikeassa. Tottakai kunta ja yksityinen saa rakentaa rautatien. Niinhän Helsinki on tehnyt, ja se nimittää rautatietään metroksi. Tosin jollain omituisella perusteella se on jätetty lainsäädännön ulkopuolelle, eli sitä ei ole rekisteröity rautatieksi eikä sillä ole rautatien toimilupaa jne. Mutta asiallisesti se ei mitenkään poikkea yleiselle henkilöliikenteelle avatusta rautatiestä.

Eli olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa täsmällisemmin:
Yksikään kunta ei kuitenkaan voi päättää, että rakennetaan _valtion rataverkon osana oleva_ rata ja asutusta sen varteen.

Tai mikä ehkä on käytännössä vielä tärkeämpää:
Yksikään kunta ei kuitenkaan voi päättää, että ajetaan henkilöjunia valtion rataverkolla olevalla radan osalla ja rakennetaan asutusta sen varteen.

Sen sijaan kunta voi päättää:
bussiliikenteestä yleisellä tielläasutusta palvelevasta henkilöautoliikenteestä yleisellä tiellä
Kunta voi vaikka rakentaa niin paljon asutusta, että yleinen tie ruuhkautuu asutuksen tuottamasta autoliikenteestä, eikä siinä ole mitään moittimista.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Kaukolämmön yhteistuotannon ansiosta HE pääsee samalle omiansipäästötasolle kuin koko Suomen energiantuotanto, joka kuitenkin sisältää runsaasti vesivoimaa ja ydinvoimaa, joiden päästöt ovat selvästi alle fossiilisten polttoaineiden päästöjen.


Irrelevanttia, kun patoaltaat eivät ole äärettömän kokoisia ja ydinvoimalaa ajataan samalla teholla kesät ja talvet, niin joka tapauksessa poltetaan jotain sähkön kysynytäpiikkien tasaamiseksi. Vaihtoehdot on yhteistuotanto tai lauhdetuotanto. Lämmön ja sähkön tarve korreloi hyvin, pitkälti tosin sähkölämmityksestä johtuen. HE tuottaa paljon enemmän sähköä, en jaksa kaivaa lukua, kuin mitä Helsingissä käytetään. Jolla pyöritetään esimerkiksi Nurmijärveläistä lämpöpumppua.




> Pelkkää lämpöä tuotettaessahan päästään suunnilleen samaan kokonaishyötysuhteeseen kuin yhdistelmätuotannossa. Siten pellettilaitoksen ominaispäästö on sama tuotettaessa pelkää lämpöä tai sähköä ja lämpöä.


Toisaalta, teollisen laitoksen hyötysuhde on pääsääntöisesti suurempi kuin kotipolton ja ne uusiutuvat nopeammin. Mutta asiaan, jos Helsigin taloyhtiöt vaihtaisivat kaukolämmön omiin lämpökattiloihin tämä lisäisi päästöjä: samalla polttoaineseoksella näiden päästöt olisivat yhtä suuret tai yo. syystä suuremmat kuin HE:n, lisäksi pitäisi tuottaa sähkö hiililauhteella jonka hukkalämpö valuisi silakoille.

Näin käy ydinvoimalassa, Loviisassa pusketaan jotain toista gigawattia mereen. Mielenkiintoinen mahdollisuus, joskaan ei teknisesti mitenkään triviaali ja kustannuksiltaan epävarma, olisi käyttää ydinvoimalan hukkalämpöä Helsingin lämmittämiseen. Tämänkin välttämätön edellytys on kaukolämpöverkko.




> Kaukolämmittäjänä tekisin tietenkin mieluiten niin, että minulla olisi oma voimalaitos jonka sähkön myisin markkinahintaan Keski-Eurooppaan. Oman lämmitykseni saisin ilmaiseksi, koska markkinahinta kattaa polttoainekuluni. Jos meillä olisi syöttötariffi, tämä olisi periaatteessa mahdollista.


Sähkö voi myydä Keski-Eurooppaan sikäli kun NordPoolista on sinne siirtoyhteyksiä, suomeksi tämä näkyy NordPoolin sähkön hinnassa. Mikä sinua estää perustamasta voimalaitosta? En ymmärrä mitä tekemistä syöttötariffeilla on tämän kanssa,




> Nyt Suomessa menee niin, että kuluttajalle myydään sähkö markkinahintaan ja sen lisäksi myydään vielä lämpökin, jos ollaan kaupungissa. Voitot jaetaan vissiin osinkoina kansainvälisille sijoittajille ja optioina ja bonuksina eteville johtajille.


Mihin muuhun hintaan se pitäisi markkinoille myydä? Sitäpaitsi meillä Helsingissä on semmoinen näppärä järjestely että HE:n voitot palaa veronmaksajille.

Erotetaan tämä keskuskeskustelu eri viestiin.

----------


## teme

> Vähän saivarrellen sanottuna keskus on asemakaavassa keskustatoimintojen alueeksi merkitty alue. No ihmisten kielellä se tarkoittaa sellaista paikkaa kaupungissa, jossa on kaikkea mitä kaupunki asukkailleen tarjoaa asumisen lisäksi ja sinne on helppo päästä ympäristöstä.


Hyvä. Keskustassa on siis toimistotyöpaikkoja, sekä erikoispalvelujen (erikoisliikkeet, kulttuurilaitokset, sairaaalat...) työpaikkoja. Peruspalvelut (lähikauppa, -koulu, päiväkoti, terveyskeskus...) sijaitsevat taas (toivottavasti) kävelyetäisyydellä asutuksesta.




> Tietenkin seutu tai kunta voi olla 2- tai 3-keskuksinen. Vaikka H:gissä on Itäkeskus-niminen kaupunginosa ja liikerakennus, pidän Helsinkiä kuitenkin yksikeskustaisena ja se keskusta on Helsingin niemi. Vantaa on selvästi 2-keskustainen: Tikkurila ja Myyrmäki. Tikkurila on vanhan maalaiskunnan hallinnollinen keskus, Myyrmäkeen on sijoitettu sen verran keskustatoimintoja, että sitä voi pitää toisena keskuksena. Toimintoja on toki lentoaseman eteläpuolellakin, mutta ei sitä kuitenkään kukaan enää tai vielä keskuksena pidä. Espoossa on Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Espoon keskus sekeästi keskustamaisina alueina. Monikeskustaisuudella tarkoitetaan vain sitä, että keskuksia on enemmän kuin yksi ottamatta kantaa määrään.


Se että Espoossa on puolen tusinaa keskusta on aikamoista tunarointia kaavoittajalta.




> Monikeskustaisuus vähentää matkustamisen tarvetta, myös työmatkoissa.


Ei vähennä matkustamisen tarvetta vaan lisää sitä. Tästä olemme edelleenkin eri mieltä.

Jos kysymys on peruspalveluista, nämä voi ja tulee hajauttaa, ja pitkälti on hajautettu, suurinpiirtein isomman pysäkin kokoisille alueille. Näiden työntekijät myös voivat pääsääntöisesti valita työpaikan asuntonsa läheltä, kaupan kassa tai opettaja voi olla töissä missä tahansa kaupassa tai koulussa. Näiden työpaikkojen hajauttaminen (järkevästi) vähentää liikennettä, mutta nämä eivät ole tyypillisiä keskustapalveluja eli työpaikkoja.

Toimistotyöpaikkojen työssäkäyntialue on pääsääntöisesti koko kaupunkiseutu, samoin erikoispalvelujen asiontialue. Liikenteellisesti optimaalinen sijainti näille on se piste kaupunkirakenteessa johon on keskimäärin lyhyin matka kaikista asunnoista, ja tämä on keskusta. Kun verovirasto muuttaa Myyrmäestä Ruoholahteen, niin se lyhentää sekä keskimääräistä työssäkäyntimatkaa että asiointimatkoja virastoon, vaikka vantaalaisen matkan pitenevätkin.

Jos, malliin Vanhanen, työpaikka Tapiolassa on tuollainen tyypillinen toimistotyöpaikka, niin sinne tullaan muualtakin kuin Mankkaalta. Esimerkiksi Pasila olisi vaikka Vantaalta tulevalle todennäköisesti lähempänä. Ja tässä puhutaan siis vielä pelkästään etäisyyksistä, ei liikenneverkosta. Tämä on se keskeinen asia jossa Vanhanen on yksinkertaisesti väärässä.




> Työssä ollessaan ihmiset tarvitsevat noin 1/3 asumisen kerrosalasta, minkä vuoksi ihmisten työpaikat mahtuvat asumista pienempään maa-alaan kuten keskuksiin.


Kesikimäärin tuo 1/3 eli n. 15m^2 saattaa pitää paikkansa. Varastotyötekijää kohti on varmaan toistasataa neliötä, ja tällaiset tilaa vievät toiminnot eivät kuulukaan keskuksiin. Toimistonormi on kuitenkin jotain 8m^2, ja pienemään päin. Tätä on yritetty takoa kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden päähään usealtakin taholta, KSV laskee kai vieläkin 20m^2 per työntekijä!

Toimistojen ja erikoispalvelujen hajauttamiselle ehkä Helsingin keskustan lisäksi yhteen (Tapiola-Otaniemi-Keilalahti lännessä), mahdollisesti kahteen (Tikkurila, Pitäjänmäki tai Malmi pohjoisessa) tai kolmeen keskukseen (Itäkeskus) voi olla tilanpuutteesta johtuen tarvetta, enkä ole tästäkään ihan varma jos Pasila katsotaan Helsingin keskustan osaksi. Mitään järkeä mallissa jossa näitä keskuksia on pikkuhiljaa parikymmentä ei kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Irrelevanttia, kun patoaltaat eivät ole äärettömän kokoisia ja ydinvoimalaa ajataan samalla teholla kesät ja talvet, niin joka tapauksessa poltetaan jotain sähkön kysynytäpiikkien tasaamiseksi...


Ei ole mitenkään irrelevanttia puhua siitä, mikä energiantuotannon ominaispäästö todellisuudessa toteutuu. Juuri sillä on sekoitettu monien maallikkojen päät, että tartutaan yhteen tuotantomuotoon ja maristaan siitä. Esim. monet vihreästi ajattelevat pitävät Helsingin energiaa suurena ilman pilaajana siksi, että heidän mielestää HE tuottaa kaiken energian polttamalla hiiltä  kun he näkevät hiilikasan. Kaasulla tuotetaan kumminkin yli 2 x niin paljon kuin hiilellä, ja maakaasun CO2-päästö on vähemmän kuin öljyllä. Ja Vuosaaren kaasuvoimala on kombilaitos yli 90 % hyötysuhteella.




> Toisaalta, teollisen laitoksen hyötysuhde on pääsääntöisesti suurempi kuin kotipolton ja ne uusiutuvat nopeammin. Mutta asiaan, jos Helsigin taloyhtiöt vaihtaisivat kaukolämmön omiin lämpökattiloihin tämä lisäisi päästöjä: samalla polttoaineseoksella näiden päästöt olisivat yhtä suuret tai yo. syystä suuremmat kuin HE:n, lisäksi pitäisi tuottaa sähkö hiililauhteella jonka hukkalämpö valuisi silakoille.


Kuka on esittänyt, että kaukolämmössä olevien talouksien pitäisi vaihtaa siitä pois? Kysymys on siitä, miten lämmitetään kaukolämpöverkon ulkopuolella, jossa nyt palaa öljy tai hehkuu sähkö. Molemmat ovat ympäristön kannalta täysin vääriä menetelmiä, koska öljystä pitää ottaa sähköksi se mikä saadaan ja käyttää vain sähköntuotatannon hukkalämpö lämmitykseen, eikä kerran tehtyä sähköä pitäisi koskaan hukata lämmöksi.

Osa nyt kaukolämpöverkon ulkopuolella olevista taloista voidaan ja pitäisi liittää kaukolämpöön, mutta suuri osa ulkopuolelle jäävistä rakennuksista on sellaisia, että niillä on tilaa jopa biomassalämmitykseen. Ja kun siitäkin on mahdollista saada sähköä "ilmaiseksi", niin syöttötariffin ansiosta se muuttuu kiinteistön omistajalle kannattavaksi. Ja silloin me kasvatamme maamme energiatuotannon CO2-neutraalia osuutta tarvitsematta uusia ydinvoimaloita tai patoaltaita.




> Näin käy ydinvoimalassa, Loviisassa pusketaan jotain toista gigawattia mereen. Mielenkiintoinen mahdollisuus, joskaan ei teknisesti mitenkään triviaali ja kustannuksiltaan epävarma, olisi käyttää ydinvoimalan hukkalämpöä Helsingin lämmittämiseen. Tämänkin välttämätön edellytys on kaukolämpöverkko.


Tämä asia on jo selvitetty. Matka on liian pitkä. Kun veden lämpötila täällä on muutaman asteen yli ilmanlämpötilan, siitä ei isommin iloa ole. Loviisan voimalabusineksen kannalta tietysti olisi kivaa, että ne saisivat sitten myydä sähköä lämpöpumppuun, joka ottaa siitä parin asteen erosta energiaa. Mutta ei siinä kokonaisuuden ja asiakkaan kannalta mitään järkeä ole.




> Sitäpaitsi meillä Helsingissä on semmoinen näppärä järjestely että HE:n voitot palaa veronmaksajille.


Ja sen vuoksi vastustankin HE:n yhtiöittämistä ja myymistä. Onhan Espoon sähkön kohtalo tästä kaupunkilaisen edusta hyvä esimerkki.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä. Keskustassa on siis toimistotyöpaikkoja, sekä erikoispalvelujen (erikoisliikkeet, kulttuurilaitokset, sairaaalat...) työpaikkoja. Peruspalvelut (lähikauppa, -koulu, päiväkoti, terveyskeskus...) sijaitsevat taas (toivottavasti) kävelyetäisyydellä asutuksesta.


Mutta kun se toivottavasti ei toteudu, vaan lähikauppa korvataan jollain iso-omenajumbolla. Ei mikään ole kävelyetäisyydellä, vaan autoiluetäisyydellä. Koska haja-asutuksessa kaikissa perheissä on vähintään 2 autoa, niin ei ole kannattavaa kauppiaalle tai palvelun tarjoajalle pitää lähipalveluita.

Ja toisaalta tämä kehitys ruokkii haja-asutusta. Koska on yhdentekevää, onko kauppa parin kilometrin vai paljon isompi 8 kilometrin päässä. Ei se autolla juurikaan tunnu, joten miksi ei ostaisi kymppitonnin savipeltotonttia ja rakenna sinne pakettitaloa kantakaupungin laidan kaksion hinnalla.




> Ei vähennä matkustamisen tarvetta vaan lisää sitä. Tästä olemme edelleenkin eri mieltä.


Jos kaikki matkat suuntautuvat aina siihen yhteen keskukseen, niin seudun kasvu kasvattaa kaiken aikaa matkustamista. Uusi asukas asuu aina kauempana kuin entiset ja sillä on aina pidempi matka kuin entisillä.

Käytännössä yksikeskustaisuuden yrittäminen johtaa hallitsemattomaan hajaannukseen, eli haja-asutukseen ja työpaikojen hajasijoittumiseen sekä hallitsemattomaan kauppakeskusrakentamiseen. Juuri näihin meidänkin seutumme ongelmiin. Syynä on se, että sen yhden keskustan saavutettavuus heikkenee etäisyyden kasvaessa ja toisaalta autoilun ansiosta matkakohteiden hajasijoittuminen halvalle maalle motareiden risteyksiin tulee kannattavaksi, koska siellä automarketin tai toimistotorninkin saavutettavuus on parempi keskellä haja-asutusta kuin siellä ainoassa keskustassa. Nämä ilmiöt tukevat toisiaan, siksi kehtys kulkee näin, jos sen annetaan kulkea. Näin on, sen todistaa se mitä on tapahtunut.




> Jos, malliin Vanhanen, työpaikka Tapiolassa on tuollainen tyypillinen toimistotyöpaikka, niin sinne tullaan muualtakin kuin Mankkaalta. Esimerkiksi Pasila olisi vaikka Vantaalta tulevalle todennäköisesti lähempänä. Ja tässä puhutaan siis vielä pelkästään etäisyyksistä, ei liikenneverkosta. Tämä on se keskeinen asia jossa Vanhanen on yksinkertaisesti väärässä.


PK-seudun keskimääräinen työmatkapituus ei ole se, mikä tulisi yksikeskustaisessa rakenteessa. Ihmiset valitsevat asuin- ja työpaikkojaan sijainnin perusteella, koska he eivät halua (tai ehdi) tolkuttoman pitkiin työmatkoihin. Espoolaisissa Länsiväylän käytävän työpaikoissa on enimmäkseen töissä espoolaisia. Jopa Nokian niemellä suuri osa porukasta tulee Espoosta, vaikka Nokia sijaitsee siihen nähden huonosti, aivan reunalla. Siksi Nokia laajentaa parkkitaloaan, koska metrolla ei ole heille merkitystä. Metro ei palvele espoolaisia asuinalueita, etenkään pientaloja.

Pitkiä työmatkoja tehdään sieltä, missä ei ole työpaikkoja. Esim. Itä-Helsinki on tässä heikossa asemassa, koska se ei ole kelvannut yrityksille kuten Länsiväylän varsi. Toisaalta voi sanoa, että Itä-Helsingissä on toteutunut yksikeskustaisuus, haluttiin tai ei. Länsiväylän suunnalla on työpaikkaylitarjontaa, sen vuoksi siellä ei ole yhtä suurta liikennettä H:gin niemelle kuin idästä. Siksi metrokin on siellä turha ja jää puolelle itähaaran kuormasta.




> KSV laskee kai vieläkin 20m^2 per työntekijä!


Ei laske. Miehittämätön automaattivarasto ja puhelinmyyntikeskus ovat eri asiat. Kaavoituksessa tiedetään, mitä ollaan tekemässä. Salmisaaressa kerrostehokkuus on toinen kuin Kivikossa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja toisaalta tämä kehitys ruokkii haja-asutusta. Koska on yhdentekevää, onko kauppa parin kilometrin vai paljon isompi 8 kilometrin päässä. Ei se autolla juurikaan tunnu, joten miksi ei ostaisi kymppitonnin savipeltotonttia ja rakenna sinne pakettitaloa kantakaupungin laidan kaksion hinnalla.


Suomessa olis mahdollisuus lainsäädännöllä kieltää esim hypermarkettien ja jättikauppakeskusten rakentaminen kaupunkien ja aluekeskusten ulkopuolelle paikkoihin minne ei ole raideliikenenttä, kuten on tehty monessa eurooppalaisessa sivistysmaassa. 




> PK-seudun keskimääräinen työmatkapituus ei ole se, mikä tulisi yksikeskustaisessa rakenteessa. Ihmiset valitsevat asuin- ja työpaikkojaan sijainnin perusteella, koska he eivät halua (tai ehdi) tolkuttoman pitkiin työmatkoihin. Espoolaisissa Länsiväylän käytävän työpaikoissa on enimmäkseen töissä espoolaisia. Jopa Nokian niemellä suuri osa porukasta tulee Espoosta, vaikka Nokia sijaitsee siihen nähden huonosti, aivan reunalla. Siksi Nokia laajentaa parkkitaloaan, koska metrolla ei ole heille merkitystä.


Olen lukenut etä esim Kone Oy jonka konttori on Keilaniemessä laskee metron varaan ettei niiden tarvitse enää laajentaa pysäköintitiloja. Kone on ehkä vähän erityyppinen firma kuin Nokia, ja sen pääkonttori on enemmän perinteinen päkonttori, jossa on myös paljon pienempipalkkaisia toimihenkilöitä kuin Nokian pääkonttorissa, joka on enemmän insinöörivaltainen suunnittelutoimisto. 




> Metro ei palvele espoolaisia asuinalueita, etenkään pientaloja.


Onko nykytilanne mielestäsi parempi, koska länsiväyläbussit eivät palvele itä- tai pohjoishelsinkiläisiä kerrostalolähiöitä, joista espoolaista insinörttiä huonompipalkkaisella toimihenkilöllä ei ole kohtuuajassa mahdollisuutta tulla muulla kuin autolla Espooseen töihin.




> Pitkiä työmatkoja tehdään sieltä, missä ei ole työpaikkoja. Esim. Itä-Helsinki on tässä heikossa asemassa, koska se ei ole kelvannut yrityksille kuten Länsiväylän varsi. Toisaalta voi sanoa, että Itä-Helsingissä on toteutunut yksikeskustaisuus, haluttiin tai ei. Länsiväylän suunnalla on työpaikkaylitarjontaa, sen vuoksi siellä ei ole yhtä suurta liikennettä H:gin niemelle kuin idästä. Siksi metrokin on siellä turha ja jää puolelle itähaaran kuormasta.


Länsiväylän varren suosio teknologiayrityksille on johtunut pelkästään Otaniemestä ja mahdollisuudesta verkostoitua tiedemaailman kanssa ja rekrytoida työvoimaa. Se että ei ole ollut muuta mahdollisutta liikkua etelä-Espoon alueella kuin autolla ja bussilla, ovat rajoittaneet sekä ihmisten että yritysten muuttohalukkuutta seudun muihin osiin, varsinkaan jos on ollut varaa asua Espoossa, jossa asuminen on on aina ollut jonkun verran kalliimpaa kuin muualla. Mutta tulet näkemään, että reilun 5 vuoden päästä kun metro yhdistää idän ja lännen, alkavat itä-Helsinginkin tontit kelvata suuryrityksille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen lukenut etä esim Kone Oy jonka konttori on Keilaniemessä laskee metron varaan ettei niiden tarvitse enää laajentaa pysäköintitiloja.


Liikennesuunnittelijat eivät kuitenkaan näe asiaa näin, vaan metrosta huolimatta autoilu kasvaa kestämättömään mittaan. Kone saattaa tietenkin toivoa, ettei sen tarvitsisi investoida pysäköinnin lisäämiseen. Että sen ehkä tekee kaupunki jollekin metroasemalle.




> Onko nykytilanne mielestäsi parempi, koska länsiväyläbussit eivät palvele itä- tai pohjoishelsinkiläisiä kerrostalolähiöitä, joista espoolaista insinörttiä huonompipalkkaisella toimihenkilöllä ei ole kohtuuajassa mahdollisuutta tulla muulla kuin autolla Espooseen töihin.


Ensinnäkään itä- ja pohjoishelsinkiläisistä lähiöistä ei käydä merkittävästi töissä Länsiväylän varressa. Onhan tästä argumentista keskusteltu täällä ennenkin, vaikka YVA osoittaa, ettei Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon kytkemisellä toisiinsa metrolla ole mitään merkitystä, kun ei ole matkustajia. Tämä argumentti kuuluu samaan sarjaan kuin metron ympäristöystävällisyys ja autoilun vähentäminen. Selvitetty on jo todettu, ettei ole ympäristöystävällinen eikä vähennä autoilua, mutta aina vaan metroväki toistaa valheellista mantraa.

Toiseksi metron liityntäliikennebussit Espoossa eivät palvele Itä-Helsinkiä yhtään paremmin kuin nykyisetkään Espoon bussit. Vaihtopaikka vaihtuu ja monilla kävelymatka pitenee, koska nykyiset bussilinjat palvelevat suunniteltujen asemien ympäristöjä paremmin kuin asemat itse.




> Länsiväylän varren suosio teknologiayrityksille on johtunut pelkästään Otaniemestä ja mahdollisuudesta verkostoitua tiedemaailman kanssa ja rekrytoida työvoimaa. Se että ei ole ollut muuta mahdollisutta liikkua etelä-Espoon alueella kuin autolla ja bussilla, ovat rajoittaneet sekä ihmisten että yritysten muuttohalukkuutta seudun muihin osiin, varsinkaan jos on ollut varaa asua Espoossa, jossa asuminen on on aina ollut jonkun verran kalliimpaa kuin muualla.


Totta on, että yritykset ovat halunneet sijoittua sinne, missä heidän henkilökuntansakin on tai haluaa olla. Suosikkiseudut ovat olleet kantakaupunki tai Länsiväylän varsi. Hyvin menestyvät ihmiset ovat voineet valita joko kalliin keskusta-asumisen tai kalliin pientaloasumisen. Ja sitten on liikuttu sillä, mitä on tarjolla. Keskustassa on laadukas joukkoliikenne, Espoossa laadukas autoilun mahdollisuus.

Mutta tätä keskustelua vääristää nyt sekin, että vain pieni osa seudun väestöstä on varakasta valkokaulustyöntekijää. On Espoossakin kerrostaloja ja rumia lähiöitä. Ehkä kerrostaloasuminenkin on Espoossa jonkun verran kalliimpaa siksi, että sieltä on paremmat yhteydet kantakaupunkiin suorien ja nopeiden bussien ansiosta.




> Mutta tulet näkemään, että reilun 5 vuoden päästä kun metro yhdistää idän ja lännen, alkavat itä-Helsinginkin tontit kelvata suuryrityksille.


Miksi? Sijoittumisvalinta perustuu saavutettavuuteen ja imagokysymyksiin. Itä-Helsingin metroasemien lähellä vuosikymmenet tyhjillään olleet tontit ovat kokonaisuutena yhtä hyvin saavutettavia nyt kuin metroa jatkettaessa. Espoolaiset ovat jo töissä muualla, ja Espoon työpaikkaomavaraisuus takaa, että ei sieltä ole tunkua pois päin.

Itä-Helsingin statusta tulee muuttamaan Sipoon rakentaminen, koska seudun maantieteellinen painopiste siirtyy itään. Tämä asia liittyy tietysti metroon, kun touhun takana on tarve keksiä metrolle jatkokohteita, mutta oikeasti kysymys on seudun maantieteellisen rakenteen muutoksesta, ei metrosta. Painopiste muuttuu liikennevälineiden nimistä riippumatta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Menee offtopiciksi, mutta miksi sitten muualla maailmassa, vaikkapa Pariisissa, on rakennettu kaupungin halki kulkeva RER? Miksi ratikka nelonen on olemassa, kun eihän kukaan mene Munkkaan töihin. 52V joudutaan lopettamaan juuri siksi.

On aivan selvä asia, että tarvetta liikkua poikittain on olemassa. Ei voi olla totta maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna, että Itä-Helsingin keskuksista ei ole tarvetta saada raideyhteyttä "Länsi-Helsinkiin", eli Espooseen, nimenomaan Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen. Sen sanoo jo järkikin, että monien yhteys helpottuu Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen metron ansiosta esim Itäkeskuksesta ja Herttoniemestä. 
On mielestäni uskomatonta esittää, että kun jonkun laskelman mukaan idästä ei käydä töissä lännessä, niin metroa ei tarvita.

Autoliikenteen kasvu johtuu hajakaavoituksesta, ei mistään muusta. Autoliikenne on iso juttu nimenomaan kehyskunnissa, jotka ovat hajanaisia rakenteeltaan

Toisekseen: 


> Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvoi heti metron 
> käyttöönoton jälkeen Vuosaaressa 5,8 prosenttiyksiköllä 44,6 %:iin ja 
> on sen jälkeen kasvanut 46,6 %:iin vuonna 2007.
> Länsisektorilla 
> (Jorvaksentien suunta) joukkoliikenteellä on selvä kasvupotentiaali, kun 
> sen kulkumuoto-osuutta verrataan pohjoissektoriin (Töölön sektori  
> Koillissektori) tai Itäsektoriin (Itäväylän suunta), joita molempia palvelee 
> vahva raideliikenteen akseli, pohjoissektoria rautatiet ja itäsektoria 
> metro.Yhteenvetona hankkeen vaikuttavuudesta voidaan todeta, että metron 
> ...


(KV 21.5.2008)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensinnäkään itä- ja pohjoishelsinkiläisistä lähiöistä ei käydä merkittävästi töissä Länsiväylän varressa. Onhan tästä argumentista keskusteltu täällä ennenkin, vaikka YVA osoittaa, ettei Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon kytkemisellä toisiinsa metrolla ole mitään merkitystä, kun ei ole matkustajia. Tämä argumentti kuuluu samaan sarjaan kuin metron ympäristöystävällisyys ja autoilun vähentäminen. Selvitetty on jo todettu, ettei ole ympäristöystävällinen eikä vähennä autoilua, mutta aina vaan metroväki toistaa valheellista mantraa.


Luotat kirjaimelisesti YVA:an silloin kun on kyse tästä asiasta, mutta kun on esim kyse liikennevälineiden kustannusvertailusta, niin et luota. Minä en luota että YVA olsi minkään ennusteen osalta erityisen tarkka. 




> Toiseksi metron liityntäliikennebussit Espoossa eivät palvele Itä-Helsinkiä yhtään paremmin kuin nykyisetkään Espoon bussit. Vaihtopaikka vaihtuu ja monilla kävelymatka pitenee, koska nykyiset bussilinjat palvelevat suunniteltujen asemien ympäristöjä paremmin kuin asemat itse.


Metro lyhentää matka-aikoja julkisilla itä-Helsingistä ja pääradan varrelta Espooseen 10-15 minuutilla/suunta. Se ei voi olla vaikuttamatta myös kulkutapavalintoihin, kun samalla autolla ajaminen vastaavilla matkoilla ei lyhene. Se että idässä ei asuisi ketään joka on töissä lännessä ei pidä yksinkertaisesti paikkansa. Kehä I:n liikennemäärät puhuu omaa kieltään.

Ainoa mitä tosiaan pelkään on, että joidenkin espoolaisten teknologiayritysten johto ei esim parannaa jalankulkuyhteyksiä metrolle tai bussipysäkeille, eikä millään muulla tavalla houkuttele työntekijöitään kulkemaan julkisilla oman auton sijaan. Monissa tämän tyyppisissä yhtiöissä palkitseminen ei aina perustu palkankorotuksiin vaan johonkin muuhun luontaisetuun joka on haluttu ja suuryritykselle helpompi verotuksellisesti toteuttaa kuin pelkkä raha. Ja se on esim työsuhdeauto tai joku ulkomaanmatka. Olen itse töissä sellaisesa yrityksessä (en tosin Espoossa) johon on mainiot joukkoliikenneyhteydet eri puolelta pk-seutua, mutta ilman autoa tulevien kulkutapaosuus on pienempi kuin mitä se voisi olla. Syynä ovat avokätinen työsuhdeautojärjestely (firma maksaa mm jopa diesel-veron, auton pesut ja kaikki) niille joilla on liisari. Mitään työsuhdematkalippua ei ole tarjottu vaikka on kysytty. Työpaikkarakennuksessa on vain yksi ovi josta pääsee sitään ja jos tulee kävellen väärältä suunnalta joutuu koko talon kiertämään jne. 




> Mutta tätä keskustelua vääristää nyt sekin, että vain pieni osa seudun väestöstä on varakasta valkokaulustyöntekijää. On Espoossakin kerrostaloja ja rumia lähiöitä. Ehkä kerrostaloasuminenkin on Espoossa jonkun verran kalliimpaa siksi, että sieltä on paremmat yhteydet kantakaupunkiin suorien ja nopeiden bussien ansiosta.


Puoleksi oikein. Espon "rumissa" lähiöissä asunnot maksavat enemmän kuin Helsingin tai Vantaan vastavista siksi että Espoon työpaikoille ja Otaniemeen on niistä lyhyempi matka. Helsingin keskustaan on kaikista suurin piirtein yhtä pitkä matka. Moni työuransa tai opiskelunsa Espoossa aloittelevan, joutuu aluksi asumaan kustannussyistä "rumassa" lähiössä, ja jos ei halua kulkea ylipitkiä matkoja, jos ei ole autoa käytössä, jää ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi Espoo. Koska Vantaalla ja Itä-Helsingissä ei ole niin hyvää työpaikka- tai opiskelupaikkatarjontaa omasta takaa kuin Espoossa, siellä asumien on halvempaa. Tai tietysti on vaihtoehtona Kirkkonummi, mutta kuka opiskelija tai 1. työpaikassaan aloittanut oikeasti haluaa asua Kirkkonummella?




> Miksi? Sijoittumisvalinta perustuu saavutettavuuteen ja imagokysymyksiin. Itä-Helsingin metroasemien lähellä vuosikymmenet tyhjillään olleet tontit ovat kokonaisuutena yhtä hyvin saavutettavia nyt kuin metroa jatkettaessa. Espoolaiset ovat jo töissä muualla, ja Espoon työpaikkaomavaraisuus takaa, että ei sieltä ole tunkua pois päin.


Kun metron valmistuttua ei tarvitse enää asua samalla puolella kaupunkia kuin jossa käy töissä tai opiskelee, niin vuorovaikutus lisääntyy ja itä-Helsinki alkaa täyttyä toimistoista. Ns Aalto-yliopistoa jonka on tarkoitus yhdistää sekä idässä että keskellä Helsinkiä sekä Otaniemessä toimivat korkeakoulut tuskin olisi alettu perustaa jos länsiraidepäätös olisi jäänyt syntymättä. Yrityksillekin alkaa kelvata Itä-Helsinign tontit sitten kun tonttipula seuraavan kerran iskee. 



> Itä-Helsingin statusta tulee muuttamaan Sipoon rakentaminen, koska seudun maantieteellinen painopiste siirtyy itään. Tämä asia liittyy tietysti metroon, kun touhun takana on tarve keksiä metrolle jatkokohteita, mutta oikeasti kysymys on seudun maantieteellisen rakenteen muutoksesta, ei metrosta. Painopiste muuttuu liikennevälineiden nimistä riippumatta.


Itä-Helsingin painopiste tulee siirtymään idemmäs, mutta ns Itäkeskus tulee yhä säilymään sen tärkeimpänä keskuksena. Myös Laajasalon uuden alueen rakentaminen tulee näkymään itä-Helsingin imagoa kohottavana.

Helsingin seudun liike-elämän jakautuminen kahteen keskukseen länsiväylän moottoritiesillan kumpaankin päähän sensijaan tulee metron myötä unipolarisoitumaan eli Helsinki ja Espoo tulee tekemään "Budapestit", eli molempien nykyisten keskustojen toiminnot laajenevat sillan molemmille  puolille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> On aivan selvä asia, että tarvetta liikkua poikittain on olemassa.


On. Siksi liikenne kehäteillä on kasvanut, ja Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity tie on Kehä 1. Mutta liikenne ei ole päästä päähän, eli Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen. Metro ei auta liikenteessä esim. Lahdentien ja Hämeenlinnantien välillä.




> Ei voi olla totta maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna, että Itä-Helsingin keskuksista ei ole tarvetta saada raideyhteyttä "Länsi-Helsinkiin", eli Espooseen, nimenomaan Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen. Sen sanoo jo järkikin, että monien yhteys helpottuu Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen metron ansiosta esim Itäkeskuksesta ja Herttoniemestä.


Kumpaa uskot enemmän: omaa ajatteluasi vai todellista tilastoa ihmisten liikkumisesta?




> On mielestäni uskomatonta esittää, että kun jonkun laskelman mukaan idästä ei käydä töissä lännessä, niin metroa ei tarvita.


Sitä ei tarvita työmatkailuun idästä länteen, jos sellaista työmatkailua ei ole. Jos niitä työmatkailijoita on muutamia, niin sillä ei perustella miljardi-investointia.




> Autoliikenteen kasvu johtuu hajakaavoituksesta, ei mistään muusta.


Haja-asutus on seurausta autoilun mahdollisuudesta. Ihmiset eivät voi muuttaa asumaan joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomiin ellei ole mahdollisuutta käyttää autoa.




> Toisekseen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvoi heti metron 
> käyttöönoton jälkeen Vuosaaressa 5,8 prosenttiyksiköllä 44,6 %:iin ja 
> on sen jälkeen kasvanut 46,6 %:iin vuonna 2007.
> ...


Kaupunginvaltuuston esityslista ei ole pyhä totuus, vaan pyrkimys perustella päätösesitys. Esityslista on yhtä objektiivinen kuin automainos.

Vuosaaren haaran tilastoarvot ovat totta, mutta Vuosaari ei vastaa Etelä-Espoota. Metro ja Etelä-Vuosaari rakennettin samaan aikaan. Etelä-Espoo on jo rakennettu. Oikea vertailu on verrata siihen, mitä tapahtui kun metro jo ennalta rakennetussa Itä-Helsingissä aloitti liikenteen. Siitä kertoo tämä kuvio (Lähde: KSV). Eli metro ei lisännyt joukkoliikennettä, vaan muutaman vuoden päästä joukkoliikenteen käyttö jopa laski ja autoilu lisääntyi. Samaa kertoo Raide-YVA, ja asialle on myös hyvin järkeenkäypä selitys: Liityntäliikennejärjestelmä ei paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa, joten ei ole mitään syytä, miksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyisi.

Länsimetron perustelu näillä eri liikennesuunnilla on täyttä puppua. Olennaisin ja merkittävä ero on, että Länsiväylän suunnassa joukkoliikenne maksaa 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin muilla suunnilla. YTV:n tariffiselvityksen liikenne-ennusteissa Länsiväylän suunnan joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus kaventui muihin suuntiin verrattuna vaihtoehdossa, jossa yhtä etäältä joukkoliikenteen hinta oli sama joka suunnassa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luotat kirjaimelisesti YVA:an silloin kun on kyse tästä asiasta, mutta kun on esim kyse liikennevälineiden kustannusvertailusta, niin et luota. Minä en luota että YVA olsi minkään ennusteen osalta erityisen tarkka.


Raide-YVA on tehty niin metromyönteiseksi kuin on ollut mahdollista. En minä siihen luota ja se on täynnä alkeellisia virheitä. Mutta jos edes siinä ei ole pystytty osoittamaan liikennetarvetta Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon välillä, niin sitä liikennetarvetta ei varmasti ole olemassa.

Tästä huolimatta olen sitä mieltä, etteivät nämä metrointoilijat ymmärrä edes omaa asiaansa, vaan pilaavat itse sen rakastamansa metron kuljettajattomuudella ja lyhentämällä asemia. Moitin tätä lautakunnassakin, eli sitä, että jos metro tehdään, se tulee ohjaamaan Espoon yhdyskuntarakennetta samaan tapaan kuin idässä, eli rakennetaan siten, että metrolle saataisiin käyttäjiä. Minä uskon, että lopputuloksena Espoon rakenne on samanlainen kuin Itä-Helsingissä ja silloin myös metroliikenteen kysyntä on sama  YVA:n ennusteista huolimatta. Mutta jos metro pilataan lyhyillä asemilla eli 33 % kapasiteetin alennuksella, ollaankin lopulta pulassa. Nämä puheet kaikuivat tietenkin kuuroille korville. Ja varmasti myös täällä, koska pahimpien intoilijoiden mielestä olen aina väärässä, sanon mitä vain.  :Smile: 




> Metro lyhentää matka-aikoja julkisilla itä-Helsingistä ja pääradan varrelta Espooseen 10-15 minuutilla/suunta.


Ehkä pääradan varresta, kun ei tarvitse kävellä Kamppiin, mutta ei muualta. Metro ei ole yhtään nopeampi kuin bussit, ja vaihtopaikan vaihtuminen Kampista Espoolaiselle metroasemalle ei muuta tilannetta. Vaan joissain tapauksissa heikentää, koska nyt Kampista lähtevällä liityntäbussilla pääsee lähemmäksi kuin metoasema.




> Se että idässä ei asuisi ketään joka on töissä lännessä ei pidä yksinkertaisesti paikkansa. Kehä I:n liikennemäärät puhuu omaa kieltään.


Nimenomaan eivät puhu. Kuten juuri äsken totesin Kollille, Kehä 1:tä ei ajeta päästä päähän ja liikenne-ennusteiden perusteena ovat tilastot toteutuneista liikkumistottumuksista.




> Helsingin keskustaan on kaikista suurin piirtein yhtä pitkä matka.


Kyllä Espoosta pääsee nopeammin Helsingin keskustaan (Kamppiin) kuin vastaavalta etäisyydeltä idästä liityntäliikenteellä. Tämä on yksinkertainen totuus, jota voi vaikka kokeilla jos ei usko.




> Ns Aalto-yliopistoa jonka on tarkoitus yhdistää sekä idässä että keskellä Helsinkiä sekä Otaniemessä toimivat korkeakoulut tuskin olisi alettu perustaa jos länsiraidepäätös olisi jäänyt syntymättä.


Tämäpä vasta väite. Onkohan tälle jotain perustettakin. Siis niiden taholta, jotka hanketta ovat ajaneet.




> Helsingin seudun liike-elämän jakautuminen kahteen keskukseen länsiväylän moottoritiesillan kumpaankin päähän sensijaan tulee metron myötä unipolarisoitumaan eli Helsinki ja Espoo tulee tekemään "Budapestit", eli molempien nykyisten keskustojen toiminnot laajenevat sillan molemmille  puolille.


Kyllä tämä on toiveajattelua. Viime viikolla SDP ja Kokoomus halusivat ja lisäsivät Salmisaaren toimistoalueen autopaikkoja 10 %. Perusteena oli se, että Technopolis menee muuten Espooseen, jossa autopaikkoja jaetaan sen mukaan kun vaaditaan. Siinä on arkipäivän metron hyötyjä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On. Siksi liikenne kehäteillä on kasvanut, ja Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity tie on Kehä 1. Mutta liikenne ei ole päästä päähän, eli Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen. Metro ei auta liikenteessä esim. Lahdentien ja Hämeenlinnantien välillä.


Kehä I:n automäärä on 110 000 autoa/vrk, ja suurin osa on pk-seudun sisäistä liikennettä lähiöstä lähiöön eikä kaukoliikennettä, eikä myöskään  kehyskunnista pk-seudulle suuntautuvaa liikennettä. Ottaen huomioon myös se, että se ei ole ainoa koko kaupungiin kiertävä kehätie, vaan on myös vähän kauempana kiertävä kolmonen, jota voi käyttää näppärämmin valtateiden väliseen siirtymiseen, niin kukaan ykköstä pitkin ruuhkassa ajava ei aja sitä huvin vuoksi, vaan ajaa sitä siksi että hänellä ei ole vaihtoehtoista keinoa päästä kotoa töihin joukkoliikenteellä kohtuuajassa. Ja koska pahin ruuhka aamuisin suuntautuu itäsuunnasta länteen eikä päinvastoin, voidan olettaa että se pullonkaula tai haitta joka vaikeuttaa pääsyä julkisilla töihin lännesä, on nimenomaan Espoon nykyisten järjestelyjen vuoksi, eikä Itä- tai Pohjois-Helsingin vuoksi. Kun tekijä joka haittaa joukkoliikenteellä töihin tuloa Etelä-Espooseen poistuu, siirtyy moni kehää pitkin autoileva käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tästä huolimatta olen sitä mieltä, etteivät nämä metrointoilijat ymmärrä edes omaa asiaansa, vaan pilaavat itse sen rakastamansa metron kuljettajattomuudella ja lyhentämällä asemia. Moitin tätä lautakunnassakin, eli sitä, että jos metro tehdään, se tulee ohjaamaan Espoon yhdyskuntarakennetta samaan tapaan kuin idässä, eli rakennetaan siten, että metrolle saataisiin käyttäjiä. Minä uskon, että lopputuloksena Espoon rakenne on samanlainen kuin Itä-Helsingissä ja silloin myös metroliikenteen kysyntä on sama  YVA:n ennusteista huolimatta. Mutta jos metro pilataan lyhyillä asemilla eli 33 % kapasiteetin alennuksella, ollaankin lopulta pulassa. Nämä puheet kaikuivat tietenkin kuuroille korville. Ja varmasti myös täällä, koska pahimpien intoilijoiden mielestä olen aina väärässä, sanon mitä vain.


Tuo kuljettajattomuus on eri asia joka ei liity tähän. Sillä on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Asemien rakentaminen liian lyhyiksi on säästöä väärästä paikasta. Mielummin vaikka pois kaikki laitureiden turvaseinät. Kyllä espoolaiset osaavat olla tippumatta kiskoille. 




> Ehkä pääradan varresta, kun ei tarvitse kävellä Kamppiin, mutta ei muualta. Metro ei ole yhtään nopeampi kuin bussit, ja vaihtopaikan vaihtuminen Kampista Espoolaiselle metroasemalle ei muuta tilannetta. Vaan joissain tapauksissa heikentää, koska nyt Kampista lähtevällä liityntäbussilla pääsee lähemmäksi kuin metoasema.


Joillekin on vissiin tärkein päästä ovelle asti töihin, nimenomaan jos työpaikka ei ole keskustassa. Mutta jos se on keskustassa, kävellään mielellään jopa 1.5 km asemalta töihin  ennemmin kuin mennään ratikalla. 




> Nimenomaan eivät puhu. Kuten juuri äsken totesin Kollille, Kehä 1:tä ei ajeta päästä päähän ja liikenne-ennusteiden perusteena ovat tilastot toteutuneista liikkumistottumuksista.


Ks oma vastaukseni ylempänä




> Kyllä Espoosta pääsee nopeammin Helsingin keskustaan (Kamppiin) kuin vastaavalta etäisyydeltä idästä liityntäliikenteellä. Tämä on yksinkertainen totuus, jota voi vaikka kokeilla jos ei usko.


Merkittävimmät lähiöt idässä ovat kuitenkin lähellä metroasemia ja toisaalta Kampin bussiasema on kaukana kohteista jonne esim opiskelija haluaa päästä Helsingissä, ellei  kyseessä ole Kauppakorkeakoulu. Matka-ajoissa on yleensä vain muutaman minuutin heittoja, ja pysyttelevät ylensä alle puolen tunnin joka suurkaupunkioloissa ei ole matka eikä mikään. 




> Tämäpä vasta väite. Onkohan tälle jotain perustettakin. Siis niiden taholta, jotka hanketta ovat ajaneet.


Vedin sellaiset johtoppäätökset koska hanketta alettiin ajaa aika nopeasti metropäätöksen syntymisen jälkeen. Ennen sitä ei koko asiasta puhuttu mitään. Voi olla että kun ei ole tiedemaailmassa mukana, niin ei tiedä kaikkea mitä kabineteissa puhutaan. 




> Kyllä tämä on toiveajattelua. Viime viikolla SDP ja Kokoomus halusivat ja lisäsivät Salmisaaren toimistoalueen autopaikkoja 10 %. Perusteena oli se, että Technopolis menee muuten Espooseen, jossa autopaikkoja jaetaan sen mukaan kun vaaditaan. Siinä on arkipäivän metron hyötyjä.


Lisättiinkö autopaikat uusia rakennuksia varten vai olemassaolevia? Espoo jakaa koska sillä on mistä jakaa, vaikka ei pitäisi enää tässä vaiheessa tehdä niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja koska pahin ruuhka aamuisin suuntautuu itäsuunnasta länteen eikä päinvastoin, voidan olettaa että se pullonkaula tai haitta joka vaikeuttaa pääsyä julkisilla töihin lännesä, on nimenomaan Espoon nykyisten järjestelyjen vuoksi, eikä Itä- tai Pohjois-Helsingin vuoksi.


Ei tarvitse olettaa, kun tiedetään. Ja näkeehän jo Kehä 1:n matkamääräprofiilista, ettei liikenne voi olla pelkästään päästä päähän, kun kerran keskellä liikennemäärät ovat suuremmat kuin päissä.

Metro ei kulje Kehä 1:n suuntaisesti, joten se ei auta siellä olevaan liikenteeseen. Autoilija pääsee tälläkin hetkellä metron ja Länsiväylän suunnassa helpommin ja nopeammin sekä lyhyemmällä ajomatkalla ajamalla keskustan läpi. Kehä 1:n käyttö on samantapaista kun 550:n, jonka jokaisella vuorolla on suunnilleen kolmet matkustajat. Raidejokerista on apua Kehä 1:n autoliikenteeseen, ei metrosta. Sopii vaan kysyä, miksi ei mihinkään vaikuttava metro on tärkeä mutta Raidejokeri ei ole ollut.




> Tuo kuljettajattomuus on eri asia joka ei liity tähän. Sillä on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Asemien rakentaminen liian lyhyiksi on säästöä väärästä paikasta. Mielummin vaikka pois kaikki laitureiden turvaseinät. Kyllä espoolaiset osaavat olla tippumatta kiskoille.


Kyllä se liittyy sikäli, että ilman kuljettajattomuuspelleilyä ei olisi päädytty asemien lyhentämiseen. Asemien lyhentämisellä ei edes säästetä sitä, mitä kuljettajattomuudesta maksetaan. Tehdään kalliimmaalla vähemmän kapasiteettia.




> Joillekin on vissiin tärkein päästä ovelle asti töihin, nimenomaan jos työpaikka ei ole keskustassa. Mutta jos se on keskustassa, kävellään mielellään jopa 1.5 km asemalta töihin  ennemmin kuin mennään ratikalla.


Onko tämä tieto vai oletus? 




> Merkittävimmät lähiöt idässä ovat kuitenkin lähellä metroasemia ja toisaalta Kampin bussiasema on kaukana kohteista jonne esim opiskelija haluaa päästä Helsingissä, ellei  kyseessä ole Kauppakorkeakoulu.


Lähiöt ovat kyllä lähellä metroasemia, mutta ei asemille kuljeta kävellen vaan liityntäliikenteellä. Yliopistoja palvelevia metroaemia on vain yksi, Kaisaniemi, eikä H:gin yliopisto ole mukana Aalto-ylipopistokuviossa. Aalto-yliopistoon kuuluva TAIK on Arabiassa, jonne ei tule metroa koskaan, mutta jonne on helppo ja perusteltu toteuttaa nykyaikainen ja nopea raitiotie tiedelinjareitillä. KKK jää tästäkin syrjään, mutta ei se ole metronkaan varrella.




> Matka-ajoissa on yleensä vain muutaman minuutin heittoja, ja pysyttelevät ylensä alle puolen tunnin joka suurkaupunkioloissa ei ole matka eikä mikään.


Jos muutaman minuutin matka-aikaeroilla ei ole merkitystä, miksi sitten pitää perustella metroa minuutin tai kahden matka-aikaeroilla? Periaatteessa olen kyllä samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, ettei niillä muutamilla minuuteilla ole merkitystä, mutta matkan muilla tekijöillä on. Kuten vaihtojen määrällä, aikataulun luotettavuudella ja matkustusolosuhteilla. Seikoilla, joihin ei kiinnitetä mitään huomiota, ja jotka eivät näy mitenkään kannattavuuslaskelmissa.




> Lisättiinkö autopaikat uusia rakennuksia varten vai olemassaolevia? Espoo jakaa koska sillä on mistä jakaa, vaikka ei pitäisi enää tässä vaiheessa tehdä niin.


Salmisaaren pysäköintiratkaisu on koko alueen kokoinen rakennusten alla oleva kellaripysäköinti. Autopaikkoja ei tietenkään voi lisätä rakennuksiin, jotka on jo tehty, vaan lisäys tulee 2-kerroksisena autokellarina tällä hetkellä rakentamattomien rakennusten alle.

Minä ehdotin bussipysäkkiä Ison Pässin kohdalle ja kaavan mukaista ratikan rakentamista. Ei kiinnosta demareita ja kokoomuslaisia, vihreitä ja Vasemmistoliittoa kyllä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Juuri sillä on sekoitettu monien maallikkojen päät, että tartutaan yhteen tuotantomuotoon ja maristaan siitä. Esim. monet vihreästi ajattelevat pitävät Helsingin energiaa suurena ilman pilaajana siksi, että heidän mielestää HE tuottaa kaiken energian polttamalla hiiltä  kun he näkevät hiilikasan. Kaasulla tuotetaan kumminkin yli 2 x niin paljon kuin hiilellä, ja maakaasun CO2-päästö on vähemmän kuin öljyllä. Ja Vuosaaren kaasuvoimala on kombilaitos yli 90 % hyötysuhteella.


Niinpä. Eikö tämä ole juuri sitä mistä Vanhanen vikisi viime vaalien aikaan?




> Kuka on esittänyt, että kaukolämmössä olevien talouksien pitäisi vaihtaa siitä pois? Kysymys on siitä, miten lämmitetään kaukolämpöverkon ulkopuolella, jossa nyt palaa öljy tai hehkuu sähkö. Molemmat ovat ympäristön kannalta täysin vääriä menetelmiä, koska öljystä pitää ottaa sähköksi se mikä saadaan ja käyttää vain sähköntuotatannon hukkalämpö lämmitykseen, eikä kerran tehtyä sähköä pitäisi koskaan hukata lämmöksi.


Me emme näköjään  ole enää eri mieltä, koska tästä seuraa loogisesti että kannattaa tehdä niin tiheää, että kaukolämpöverkko kannattaa rakentaa.




> Osa nyt kaukolämpöverkon ulkopuolella olevista taloista voidaan ja pitäisi liittää kaukolämpöön, mutta suuri osa ulkopuolelle jäävistä rakennuksista on sellaisia, että niillä on tilaa jopa biomassalämmitykseen. Ja kun siitäkin on mahdollista saada sähköä "ilmaiseksi", niin syöttötariffin ansiosta se muuttuu kiinteistön omistajalle kannattavaksi. Ja silloin me kasvatamme maamme energiatuotannon CO2-neutraalia osuutta tarvitsematta uusia ydinvoimaloita tai patoaltaita.


Tuota, onko sellaisia kotilämmityslaitteita edes olemassa jotka tekevät myös sähköä?




> Tämä asia on jo selvitetty. Matka on liian pitkä. Kun veden lämpötila täällä on muutaman asteen yli ilmanlämpötilan, siitä ei isommin iloa ole. Loviisan voimalabusineksen kannalta tietysti olisi kivaa, että ne saisivat sitten myydä sähköä lämpöpumppuun, joka ottaa siitä parin asteen erosta energiaa. Mutta ei siinä kokonaisuuden ja asiakkaan kannalta mitään järkeä ole.


Kiitos tästä tiedosta, jos näin niin miksi tätä vaihtoehtoa sitten pidetään edes jotenkin varteenotettavana? Muistelen että esim. HE suhtautuu tämän selvittämiseen varovaisen myönteisesti???

----------


## teme

> Mutta kun se toivottavasti ei toteudu, vaan lähikauppa korvataan jollain iso-omenajumbolla.


Jumbo-ompun ongelma on se että se liian iso paikalliskeskukseksi ja liian pieni kaupungin keskustaksi. Eli klassinen mittakaavavirhe.




> Jos kaikki matkat suuntautuvat aina siihen yhteen keskukseen, niin seudun kasvu kasvattaa kaiken aikaa matkustamista. Uusi asukas asuu aina kauempana kuin entiset ja sillä on aina pidempi matka kuin entisillä.


Ja mikä tähän sitten on ratkaisu? Meillä on kokeiltu tätä pahan ison kaupungin pilkkomista kylän kokoisiin yksikköihin eli monikeskuksisuutta muutaman kymmenen vuotta, ja jäljet pelottavat. Kaupunki on sen kokoinen kun se on, kysymys on siitä että miten se saadan toimimaan parhaiten. Argumentti, että että se toimisi liikenteellisesti paremmin jos se olisi puolet pienempi on jokseenkin akateeminen.




> PK-seudun keskimääräinen työmatkapituus ei ole se, mikä tulisi yksikeskustaisessa rakenteessa. Ihmiset valitsevat asuin- ja työpaikkojaan sijainnin perusteella, koska he eivät halua (tai ehdi) tolkuttoman pitkiin työmatkoihin. Espoolaisissa Länsiväylän käytävän työpaikoissa on enimmäkseen töissä espoolaisia. Jopa Nokian niemellä suuri osa porukasta tulee Espoosta, vaikka Nokia sijaitsee siihen nähden huonosti, aivan reunalla.


En ole ollut Nokialla töissä, mutta alalla yleensä työskentelevät asuu oman kokemukseni mukaan suht tasaisesti pitkin pääkaupunkiseutua. Jos minä panen IT-firman pystyyn, niin käytännössä varaudun sijoittautumaan niin että sinne pääsee mistä tahansa seudulta mahdollisimman hyvin. Eli en usko että työntekijät valitsevat tai ylipäänsä voivat valita asuntonsa sen perusteella mihin satun sijoittamaan toimiston. Tästä on intetty aiemmenkin ja turha sitä on jatkaa, joten kysytään näin päin: onko meillä mitään empiiristä näyttöä siitä että ihmiset todellisuudessa muuttavat työpaikan perässä Helsingissä? Paremmin, mikä on se kerroin jolla työmatka pienee suhteessa asutuksen yleiseen jakaumaan? 0,8?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mikä tähän sitten on ratkaisu? Meillä on kokeiltu tätä pahan ison kaupungin pilkkomista kylän kokoisiin yksikköihin eli monikeskuksisuutta muutaman kymmenen vuotta, ja jäljet pelottavat.


Minusta meillä ei ole toimittu mitenkään harkitusti ja määrätietoisesti. Asuntoja on kaavoitettu aika paljon sen mukaan, kun maanomistusolot ovat johtaneet aluerakentamiseen. Palveluita ei enää 1970-luvun alun jälkeen ole sijoitettu kaavoittajan vaan kaupan keskittämissuunitelmien mukaan. Ja nythän on menty siihen, että kuntakin sijoittaa omat toimintansa sinne, minne sijoittajat suostuvat tekemään kauppakeskuksen.

Kaavoitus perustuu lisäksi vanhanaikaiseen tomintojen erottelun ajatukseen, mikä vain pahentaa tilannetta. Vasta viime vuosina on alettu pohtia uudelleen sekoitettua kaupunkirakennetta, jossa saavutettavuus toteutuu kävelyetäisyydellä.




> Eli en usko että työntekijät valitsevat tai ylipäänsä voivat valita asuntonsa sen perusteella mihin satun sijoittamaan toimiston.


Ihmiset tekevät nykyään niin, että he ovat vähän aikaa samassa paikassa töissä ja sitä pidemmän aikaa samassa asunnossa. Asuinpaikan valintaan vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti se, että saadaan asumisesta se, mitä varallisuus sallii. Tämä siis puoltaa sitä mitä kirjoitit. Mutta kuitenkin kullakin on oman alansa perusteella käsitys siitä, missä päin työpaikat ovat, ja ensisijaisesti haetaan asuntoa sieltä päin. Ja sitten, työpaikan valintaan vaikuttaa se, missä asutaan.




> Paremmin, mikä on se kerroin jolla työmatka pienee suhteessa asutuksen yleiseen jakaumaan? 0,8?


Keskimääräinen työmatka seudulla on vähän päälle 10 km. Eiväthän työpaikat enää olekaan H:gin keskustassa, joten reunalta pääsee lyhyemmällä työmatkalla kuin 2030 km. Jos kaikki työpaikat olisivat H:gin keskustassa kuten vielä 1960-luvun alussa, keskimääräiseksi työmatkaksi ei voi mudostua 10 km.




> Niinpä. Eikö tämä ole juuri sitä mistä Vanhanen vikisi viime vaalien aikaan?


Käsittääkseni Vanhanen tarkoitti öljylämmityksiä.




> Me emme näköjään  ole enää eri mieltä, koska tästä seuraa loogisesti että kannattaa tehdä niin tiheää, että kaukolämpöverkko kannattaa rakentaa.


Karkeasti ottaen voisi ajatella, että sinne, missä toimii joukkoliikenne, toimii myös kaukolämpö. Meillä vaan ei ole keinoja pakottaa ihmisiä asumispaikan valinnassa. Ja kuntien kilpailua asukkaista ei myöskään voi estää. Ihmiset pitää saada haluamaan muuta kuin haja-asutusta. Työmatkakorvaukset ja autoedun tukeminen eivät tätä edistä. Niin kauan kun haja-asumista ei saada lopetetuksi, on toki parempi, että ne lämmitetään CO2-vapaasti tai mahdollisimman vähällä CO2-päästöllä.




> Tuota, onko sellaisia kotilämmityslaitteita edes olemassa jotka tekevät myös sähköä?


Ei ole meillä, koska meillä ei ole syöttötariffia eli ylimääräistä sähköä ei voi myydä sähköverkkoon. Esim. Saksassa tällainen kuitenkin onnistuu ja siellä on kiinteistöjä, jotka tienaavat sähkön myynnistä.




> Kiitos tästä tiedosta, jos näin niin miksi tätä vaihtoehtoa sitten pidetään edes jotenkin varteenotettavana? Muistelen että esim. HE suhtautuu tämän selvittämiseen varovaisen myönteisesti???


Asia oli keväällä lausunnoilla, ja HE oli kyllä sitä mieltä, ettei asiassa mitään järkeä ole. Eikä ole HE:n eli meidän kaupunkilaisten edun mukaista ottaa atomilämpöä Loviisasta ja jäähdyttää omaa sähköntuotantoa mereen.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Kaavoitus perustuu lisäksi vanhanaikaiseen tomintojen erottelun ajatukseen, mikä vain pahentaa tilannetta. Vasta viime vuosina on alettu pohtia uudelleen sekoitettua kaupunkirakennetta, jossa saavutettavuus toteutuu kävelyetäisyydellä.


Tästä me olemme samaa mieltä. Se mistä olemme eri mieltä, ja myönnän olevani tässä suhteessa erikoinen, on se onko kaupukirakenteen pilkkominen järkevää. Osmo Soininvaara kritisoi Vanhasen "himmeliä" ihan aiheesta, mutta hänen nauhakaupungeissaan on samaa kylätautia http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...hasen-himmeli/

Paikalliskeskukset on toimintojen erottamisen ohella modernin kaupunkisuunnittelun hellimiä ajatuksia, kun kaupunki on iso niin tehdään siitä joukko kyliä. Minusta tämä on strutsimainen ratkaisu, jos se kylä olisi kokonaisoptimaalinen ratkaisu niin ihmiset eivät olisi koskaan muuttaneet kaupunkeihin. 




> Ihmiset tekevät nykyään niin, että he ovat vähän aikaa samassa paikassa töissä ja sitä pidemmän aikaa samassa asunnossa. Asuinpaikan valintaan vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti se, että saadaan asumisesta se, mitä varallisuus sallii. Tämä siis puoltaa sitä mitä kirjoitit. Mutta kuitenkin kullakin on oman alansa perusteella käsitys siitä, missä päin työpaikat ovat, ja ensisijaisesti haetaan asuntoa sieltä päin. Ja sitten, työpaikan valintaan vaikuttaa se, missä asutaan.


IT-alalla työskentelevän kannattaa hakeutua asumaan hieman länsipainotteisesti, optimi olisi varmaan Meilahti, mutta kyllä tuokin klusteri on maantieteellisesti niin iso että vaikeaa tuo optimointi on. Yleisesti ottaen, Pohjoismainen erityispiirre on korkea naisten työssäkäyntiaste. Kun taloudessa on kaksi eri aloilla työtätekevää, niin tuo optimointi alkaa mennä mahdottomaksi. 




> Keskimääräinen työmatka seudulla on vähän päälle 10 km. Eiväthän työpaikat enää olekaan H:gin keskustassa, joten reunalta pääsee lyhyemmällä työmatkalla kuin 2030 km. Jos kaikki työpaikat olisivat H:gin keskustassa kuten vielä 1960-luvun alussa, keskimääräiseksi työmatkaksi ei voi mudostua 10 km.


Paitsi että keskimääräinen etäisyys keskimääräisestä asunnosta ydinkeskustaan tuskin on juurikaan yli 10km. Eli jos kaikki työpaikat olisivat keskustassa, niin keskimatka olisi varmaan jotain vähän yli 10km.. Empiirinen asiahan tämä on, jos työpaikkojen hajaantuminen on lyhentänyt työmatkoja, eikö kehityksen pitäisi näkyä tilastoissa keskimäärin lyhentyvänä työmatkana?




> Käsittääkseni Vanhanen tarkoitti öljylämmityksiä.


Ei kun HE:n yhteistuotantoa, jälleen taas päivän hesarissa.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Hajakeskitetty yhdyskuntarakenne keskustan linjauksilla. 
> 
> Tuo kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin henkilöautopohjainen joukkoliikenne autoliiton linjan mukaan.
> 
> 
> Jos et ymmärrä yhdyskuntarakenteesta tarpeeksi, koeta opiskella. En ryhdy täällä pitämään aiheesta peruskursseja. Mutta sen nyt voin vielä sanoa, ettei yksikeskustainen kaupunkirakenne voi kasvaa kovin suureksi. Helsingin seutu on jo ylittänyt sen rajan. Jos kuitenkin yritetään pönkittää aluetta yksikeskustaisena, niin siitä ei hyvää seuraa. Eikä ole seurannut.


Tämän päivän Hesarista löytyykin opintomateriaalia. Hesarissa Vanhanen tarkentaa Keskustan linjan mukaista hajakeskitettyä yhdyskuntarakennetta ja autopohjaista liikennepolitiikkaa. Vanhasen idenana on ripotella asunnot ja työpaikat haulikolla ammuttuna ympäri uuttamaata. Mallia otetaan Espoon ja Nurmijärven yhdyskuntarakenteesta ja asuminen perustuu omakotitaloihin. 

Liikkumistarpeet ratkaistaan, sillä että työpaikat ovat lähellä asukkaita. Liikkuminen perustuu sähköautoihin ja busseihin. Raiteita ei rakenneta, ne ovat kallita ja niiden ympärille joudutaan rakentamaan tiiviisti.

Vanhasen mukaan ihmisten asuminen omakotitaloissa hajakeskitetysti ei ole este toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle. 

Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja on nyt selkeästi, että liikkumiseen käytetään pääosin henkilöautoja, jotka kulkevat sähköllä tai biopolttoaineilla. Pari bussia voidaan laittaa kulkemaan, jos niitä joku vaikka käyttäisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä me olemme samaa mieltä. Se mistä olemme eri mieltä, ja myönnän olevani tässä suhteessa erikoinen, on se onko kaupukirakenteen pilkkominen järkevää.


Uskotko, että yksikeskustainen kaupunki voi kasvaa rajattomasti? Jos, niin miten?




> Paikalliskeskukset on toimintojen erottamisen ohella modernin kaupunkisuunnittelun hellimiä ajatuksia, kun kaupunki on iso niin tehdään siitä joukko kyliä. Minusta tämä on strutsimainen ratkaisu, jos se kylä olisi kokonaisoptimaalinen ratkaisu niin ihmiset eivät olisi koskaan muuttaneet kaupunkeihin.


Kuitenkin kaupungistuminen on ihmiskunnan kehityksen globaali ja vahva trendi. Kaikki kaupunkilaiset eivät voi asua keskustassa. Vaikka he asuvat keskustan ulkopuolella, he haluavat tietenkin edes osan kaupungin eduista. Silloin pitää rakentaa uusi keskusta, jotta keskustaa on enemmän. Siellä uudessa keskustassa on toinen Stockmann, koska siten enemmän ihmisiä voi olla yhtä lähellä Stockmannia.




> Paitsi että keskimääräinen etäisyys keskimääräisestä asunnosta ydinkeskustaan tuskin on juurikaan yli 10km.


Keskimääräinen etäisyys keskustasta ei ole kaupungin rajan etäisyyden ja nollan keskiarvo, koska etäisyys keskustasta kasvattaa myös samalla etäisyydellä olevaa pinta-alaa. Kun eri etäisyyksillä maankäytön tehokkuus on lähes sama, asukkaiden keskimääräinen matka keskustaan on pidempi kuin puolet kaupunginrajan etäisyydestä.

Esimerkiksi 15 km:n etäisyydellä voi olla 940 korttelia, joiden reunan pituus on 100 metriä. 10 km:n etäisyydellä 630 ja 5 km etäisyydellä 315. Kortteleita on yhteensä 1890. Kaikista kortteleista yhteenlaskettu matka keskustaan on 22.000 km. Keskimäärin 11,6 km, ei 7,5 km., joka olisi puolet etäisimmästä asutuksesta.




> ...jos työpaikkojen hajaantuminen on lyhentänyt työmatkoja, eikö kehityksen pitäisi näkyä tilastoissa keskimäärin lyhentyvänä työmatkana?


Niinhän se on tehnytkin. Siksi keskimatkapituus on vähemmän kuin keskietäisyys keskustasta.




> Ei kun HE:n yhteistuotantoa, jälleen taas päivän hesarissa.


HS:n jutussa sanotaan: Vanhasen mukaan biovoimaloiden käyttö on helpompaa kehyskunnissa... sekä Sähkölämmitteiset talot muutettaisiin pelleteillä lämmitettäviksi. HE ei toimi kehsykunnissa, ei edes naapurikunnissa, eikä Vanhanen jutun mukaan esitä vaatimusta HE:n tuotannon muuttamisesta biopolttoaineille.

Tosin ei muutu sähkölämmitystalokaan helposti pelleteille tai kaukolämmölle, jos ja kun kyse on suorasta sähköstä. Ja suoraa sähköähän sähkölämmitys usein on, koska se on rakentamisvaiheessa halvin ratkaisu. Suoran sähkön energiataloutta parannetaan vähimmällä vaivalla ilmalämpöpumpulla, mutta saman HS:n toisaalla oleva juttu kertoo, ettei ilmalämpöpumpusta ole juuri apua silloin, kun apua eniten tarvittaisiin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja on nyt selkeästi, että liikkumiseen käytetään pääosin henkilöautoja, jotka kulkevat sähköllä tai biopolttoaineilla. Pari bussia voidaan laittaa kulkemaan, jos niitä joku vaikka käyttäisi.


Keskustan ja kaikkien muiden puolueiden linja esitetään muodollisesti puolueiden ohjelmissa ja käytännössä siinä, mitä puolueet päättävät.

Otan tässä yhden todellisen esimerkin. Katson yhden esimerkin esittämisen olevan oikeutettua, koska sitä voidaan verrata toiseen yhteen esimerkkiin, eli yhden ihmisen haastattelulausuntoihin.

Torstaina 28.8. H:gin Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päätti lisätä Salmisaaren toimistokeskittymän pysäköintipaikkojen määrää 10 %:lla. Vaihtoehtoinen ehdotukseni oli pysäkkipari Länsiväylälle Ison Pässin kohdalle, jossa on tilaa ja alikulkutunneli valmiina.

Salmisaaren varmaan kaikki tietävät. Lähinnä on bussipysäkkipari Porkkalankadulla, aivan sen vieressä raitiolinja 8:n päätepysäkki ja muutaman sadan metrin päässä on joukkoliikenteen autuus, metroasema. Kyse ei ole haja-asutuksesta, ei hajakeskityksestä, ei kehyskunnasta eikä muutenkaan joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomuudesta tai pakollisesta henkilöautoilusta. Etäsiyyttä H:gin ja koko seudun keskustaan on linnuntietä 2,25 km.

Pysäköinnin lisäämisen ja autoilun puolesta äänesti 3 kokoomuslaista ja 2 demaria. Joukkoliikenteen puolesta äänesti 2 vihreätä, yksi keskustalainen ja yksi vasemmistoliittolainen.

Autoilun puolesta äänestäneet Kokoomus ja SDP ovat Helsingin johtopuolueina vahvasti myös miljardin euron metrohankkeen kannalla. Tunneli menee Salmisaaren alta, mutta ei tietenkään vaikuta lähimmän metroaseman sijaintiin. Eikä puolueiden haluun tukea autoilua kantakaupungissa.

Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n liikennepolittinen linja on tässä selkeästi esillä. Samoin epäilemättä myös vihreiden, Keskustan ja Vasemmistoliiton. Vai?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Keskustan ja kaikkien muiden puolueiden linja esitetään muodollisesti puolueiden ohjelmissa ja käytännössä siinä, mitä puolueet päättävät.


Puolueiden liikennepoliittinen linja näkyy toki teoissa. Mutta ennen kuin teot voivat puhua puolestaan, ajatukset esitetään julkisuudessa. Vanhanen ja Suomenmaa ovat viime viikkoina linjanneet keskustaa voimakkaasti henkilöautomyönteiseen ja raideliikennekielteiseen liikennepolitiikkaan.

Puolueohjelma on yleensä kaikkien toiveiden tynnyri, johon on kerätty paljon asioita. Todellisuus kuitenkin näkyy niissä asioissa, joita puolueet tuovat julkisuuteen ja pitävät tärkeinä.

Näkemykseni mukaan juuri nyt keskusta on tekemässä merkittävää linjanmuutosta, jossa se asettuu vastustamaan "uudelleen syntynyttä betonipuoluetta". Keskusta tuo poliittisille markkinoille vastavoiman tiiviistä rakentamista ja raideliikennettä vastaan. 

Keskustan uuden politiikan johtoajatuksena on, että jokaisella on oma omakotitalo ja henkilöauto. Busseja voi kulkea siellä täällä, jos  niitä joku koululainen tai syrjäytynyt vaikka käyttäisi. Tiheää rakentamista ja raideliikennettä on keskustan politiikan mukaan nyt vältettävä.

Maailmalta löytyy esimerkkejä hajakeskitetystä omakotitaloihin asumismuotona perustuvasta yhdyskuntarakenteesta, jota keskusta ajaa, esimerkiksi vaikka Los Angeles tai Houston. Noissa kaupungeissa palvelut, asuminen ja työpaikat on tehokkaasti hajakeskitetty.

----------


## teme

Anterolle vastauksia, kirjoitan commulle jolla lainaukset on vähän hankalia.

Yksikeskustaisen kaupungiseudun säde on kaupunkiliikenteen keskinopeus jaettuna hyväksyttävän työmatkan pituudella. Sanotaan 30km/h ja 40 min, eli 20km. Rannikkokaupungille tämä tarkoitta pinta-alana puoliympyränä n. 650 km2.  Asukastiheydellä 3000/km2, noin kaksi miljoonaa asukasta. Sitten kun mennään tuon rajan yli niin tarvitaan useampi keskus. Noista oletusarvoista voi toki olla montaa mieltä, mutta en usko että miljoonan asukkaan kaupungilla on pakottavaa tarvetta useammalle keskustalle.

Väitin siis, että keskietäisyys asunnosta Rautatientorille on vaikka YTV-alueella jotain 10 km, ja tämä lasketaan vetämällä joka asunnosta jokaista asukasta kohti viiva Rautatientorille ja laskemalla näiden keskipituus, ei tietenkään kaupunkisäteen puolikkaana. Asukastiheys on keskimäärin suurempi keskusta kohti mennessä. Voin toki olla väärässä, pitäisi varmaan kaivaa asukastiheystilastoja, mutta en nyt jaksa. (Ongelmia autoni kanssa :-)

Vanhanen on useasti antanut lausuntoja malliin, että Helsingissä asuminen on epäekologista koska HE ei käytä uusiutuvia. Sen sijaan Nurmijärvellä kaikki lämmittää pelleteillä joita on lähempänä saatavilla... Ja tämä on meidän pääministeri! Hesarin keskustelupalstalla joka summasi, että ei voi kuin nostaa hattua keskustan kyvylle poimia ajatuksia oikealta ja vasemmalta, suodatta niistä kaikki järkevä, ja paketoida. Sääliksi käy jotain Laura Kolbea, sinänsä kunnioitan sitkeitä yrityksiä esim. Suomenmaan kautta takoa kaupunkijärkeä metsien miehiin.

Niillä syöttötariffeilla ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa, kysyin että onko sellaisia omakotitalon pellettikatiloita jotka tuottavat myös sähköä? Hajautetusta sähköntuotannosa luovuttiin sata vuotta sitten syistä jotka ei ole mihinkään muuttunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puolueiden liikennepoliittinen linja näkyy toki teoissa. Mutta ennen kuin teot voivat puhua puolestaan, ajatukset esitetään julkisuudessa.


Tekoja ei esitetä julkisuudessa, vain lupauksia joilla kerätään ääniä. Kokoomus ja SDP eivät esitä ohjelmissaan, että ne haluavat turvata henkilöautoilun edellytykset myös siellä, missä henkilöauton käyttö ei ole tarpeen. Silti ne niin tekevät. Käy vaikka läpi KS-lautakunnan päätökset ja äänestykset tältä vaalikaudelta.

Eikä pelkästään tältä vaalikaudelta, vaan viimeisen 40 vuoden ajalta. Muut puolueet kuin Keskusta ovat pitäneet täällä valtaa, ja niiden käytännön toteutuneen politiikan tuloksissa me elämme. Muut puolueet pitävät täällä valtaa myös tulevaisuudessa, joten sinunkin kannattaisi keskittyä olennaiseen, eikä yrittää kääntää huomiota todellisesta ongelmasta marginaali-ilmiöön. Sillä keskustalaisen pääministerin ajatukset ovat sitä seudun kaupunkien hallinnon ja päätöksenteon kannalta.

Minä en tällä puolustele autoyhteiskuntamyönteisyyttä, vaan arvostelen tarkoitushakuisuuttasi. Keskustalaisen pääministerin ajatukset ovat sinusta kamalaa ja tuomittavaa ja niiden peruteella koko puolue. Se, mitä muut puolueet ovat tehneet autoilun edistämiseksi ei merkitse sinulle mitään.




> Puolueohjelma on yleensä kaikkien toiveiden tynnyri, johon on kerätty paljon asioita. Todellisuus kuitenkin näkyy niissä asioissa, joita puolueet tuovat julkisuuteen ja pitävät tärkeinä.


Ei, vaan niissä asioissa, joista ne tekevät päätöksiä. Kaikki muu on jonnin joutavaa sanahelinää.




> Keskusta tuo poliittisille markkinoille vastavoiman tiiviistä rakentamista ja raideliikennettä vastaan.


Jospa kirjoittaisit asian oikein, niin se näyttäisi vähän toiselta:
Keskusta tuo poliittisille markkinoille vastavoiman tiiviistä rakentamista ja RASKASTA raideliikennettä vastaan.

Raideliikennettä voidaan rakentaa huomattavasti laajemmin ja kevyemmälle maankäytölle kuin RASKASTA raideliikennettä, joka edellyttää RASKASTA maankäyttöä. Ja siitä ei vain pääse mihinkään, ettei suuri osa ihmisistä halua asua tiiviisti rakennetuissa betonilähiöissä. Jo Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakikin lähtee siitä, että kuullaan asukkaita ja toimitaan heidän toiveidensa mukaisesti. Se tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että pyritään ratkaisuihin, jotka täyttävät asukkaiden toiveet. RASKAS raideliikenne ja RASKAS rakentaminen eivät ole sitä.




> Keskustan uuden politiikan johtoajatuksena on, että jokaisella on oma omakotitalo ja henkilöauto. Busseja voi kulkea siellä täällä, jos niitä joku koululainen tai syrjäytynyt vaikka käyttäisi.


Tämä on ollut seutua hallitsevien Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n toiminnan tulos. Niille se on siis jo vanhaa liikenne- ja kaavoituspolitiikkaa. Ja sitä on tuettu metrolla, jonka lähtökohta jo vuonna 1955 oli tehdä tilaa halutulle liikennepolitiikalle ei henkilöautoille.




> Maailmalta löytyy esimerkkejä hajakeskitetystä omakotitaloihin asumismuotona perustuvasta yhdyskuntarakenteesta, jota keskusta ajaa, esimerkiksi vaikka Los Angeles tai Houston. Noissa kaupungeissa palvelut, asuminen ja työpaikat on tehokkaasti hajakeskitetty.


Et näytä edelleenkään ymmärtävän hajautuksen ja hajakeskityksen eroa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jossain kohdassa kun kerkeän, kommentoin asiaa laajemmin ja ehkä isommallekin yleisölle, mutta nyt vain yksi terminologinen korjaus.

Matti Vanhanen ja Petteri käyttävät yllä "hajakeskitetty" - termiä väärin.

Nurmijärvi, Mylly, Ideapark, Houston ja Los Angeles ovat _hajautettuja_.
Tapiola, Raision keskusta, Hervanta, Vällingby ja Milton Keynes ovat _hajakeskitettyjä_

Hajakeskityksessä luodaan keskitetty alakeskus, jossa on tiivistä asututsta, palveluita ja työpaikkoja, joskin palvelut ja työpaikat eivät ehkä vastaa koko väestön tarvetta.

Hajakeskitys perustuu puutarhakaupunki- ja lähiöajatteluun sekä Eliel Saarisen Suur-Helsinki-suunnitelmaan sekä O-I Meurmanin ja Olli Kivisen asemakaavaoppeihin.

Hajauttamisen suuri ideologi on Frank Lloyd Wright ja jenkkien teiden ja ostoskeskusten kehittäjät. Hajauttamisessa kaikki toiminnot erotetaan kokonaan toisistaan.

Molemmat ovat funktionalismiin perustuvan arkkitehtuurin ja kaupunkikehityksen eri suuntauksia joita ei pidä sekoittaa keskenään.

Vanhanen käyttää "hajauttamisesta" "hajakeskitys" - sanaa, koska sillä on myönteisempi kaiku kuin "hajauttamisella", mutta asiantuntemattomuuttaan hän käyttää sanaa rajusti väärin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä pelkästään tältä vaalikaudelta, vaan viimeisen 40 vuoden ajalta.


Ihmiset puolueissa ja puolueet itse ovat muuttuneet 40 vuoden aikana. Siksi lähimenneisyyden ja nyt annettavien kommenttien arviointi kertoo paremmin, missä nyt mennään.




> Jospa kirjoittaisit asian oikein, niin se näyttäisi vähän toiselta:
> Keskusta tuo poliittisille markkinoille vastavoiman tiiviistä rakentamista ja RASKASTA raideliikennettä vastaan.


Vanhanen ainakin visioi näin (lainaus tämän päivän Hesarista):



> *Joukkoliikenne perustuu busseihin*
> Raideliikennettä on järkevää rakentaa vain muutamalle paikalle pääkaupunkiseudulla. Helsingin seudun ja muun maan ratkaisu ovat bussit. Jos omakotialueet rakennetaan tehokkaasti, 500 metrin välein oleville bussipysäkeille riittää 400 - 800 tulijaa päivässä. Helsingissä otettaisiin johdinautot takaisin käyttöön.


Minä en ainakaan näe tuosta tekstistä, että siinä oltaisiin vain raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan, vaan nimenomaan korostetaan joukkoliikenteen perustuvan busseihin.

----------


## Kolli

Vanhasen haastattelu oli mielenkiintoinen lähinnä sen vuoksi, että olisi kiva tietää ketä hän vaaleissa kosiskelee.
En ole kaupunkisuunnittelun asiantuntija, mutta pidän aika arveluttavana, että pääministeri tosissaan puhuu sähköautoista jonkinlaisena ratkaisuna, varsinkaan kun ei ole näköpiirissä, että sellainen tulisi. Toisekseen on tilantuhlausta ripotella omakotikyliä ympäri Uuttamaata, varsinkin kun työpaikat ovat hyvin keskittyneitä pk-seudun kehille ja Helsingin keskustaan. Uskallan epäillä, että Vanhasen mallissa työmatkat tosiasiassa vain pitenisivät, sillä on vaikea kuvitella kyläkeskusten olevan työpaikkaomavaraisia kolhooseja. 

Sinänsähän Vanhanen on raideliikenteen osalta oikeassakin, jos rautateistä puhutaan pk-seudulla, sillä alue on niin pieni, että 10-20 vuoden sisällä paikallisjunaverkkomme on viimeistään valmis, luultavasti aiemminkin. Kun kehärata, pisara ja Espoon kaupunkirata on tehty, kyseeseen voi ehkä tulla rata Klaukkalaan tai mahdollisesti Lohjalle. Klaukkalan ja Lohjan radat ovat kuitenkin aikamoisia utopioita ja Lohjan rata tullee vasta ELSA:n yhteydessä, jos realisteja ollaan, valitettavasti. Metron laajentamisen osalta menee se sama max 20 vuotta, kun verkko on niin laaja, että sen jatkaminen ei enää ole mielekästä. Tulevaisuuden Helsingissä on luultavasti mainitsemieni kehäradan, Eskaran ja pisaran lisäksi laskutavasta riippuen 3-5 metrolinjaa sekä huomattavasti laajempi ratikkaverkko. Muuta ei sitten enää tarvitakaan, sillä väestönkasvumme ei ole niin voimakasta, emme ole sentään Hong Kong.

Busseihin en itse usko kansainvälisten esimerkkien valossa kovinkaan paljon. Bussit täydentävät hyvin liikennettä, mutta en pidä mielekkäänä nykyistä tilannetta, jossa bussit ovat pääosassa. Bussi on tehokas statisti ja hyvä renki, isännäksi siitä ei ole ainakaan Helsingin seudulla.

----------


## petteri

> Vanhasen haastattelu oli mielenkiintoinen lähinnä sen vuoksi, että olisi kiva tietää ketä hän vaaleissa kosiskelee.


Kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja joukkoliikennepolitiikka lienee yhdentekevää peruskeskustalaisille, joista vain pieni osa käyttää yhtään joukkoliikennettä tai asuu suuremmissa kaupungeissa.

Helsingin seudulla Keskusta näyttää nyt tavoittelevan omakotitalosta ja kolmesta autosta sen pihalla haaveilevia lapsiperheitä sekä autoilun kannattajia, joiden mielestä henkilöautoilu on paras ratkaisu kaikkiin liikennetarpeisiin.

Minusta vaikuttaa, että keskusta haluaa erottua siinä, että puolue uskaltaa liputtaa täysiä hajautetun kaupunkirakenteen, (jota keskustan liturgiassa  usein kutsutaan hajakeskitetyksi kaupunkirakenteeksi), ja vapaan henkilöautoilun puolesta. Vaikka tuo ideologia ei ole valtavirran mukainen, toisinajattelijoita on sen verran, että keskusta näkee "markkinaraon", josta on mahdollista voittaa ääniä

Joukkoliikenteen kannalta on ikävää, että esitetyillä ratkaisuilla  Helsingin seudun kasvu ohjattaisiin käytännössä lähes amerikkalaismallisiin omakotitalolähiöihin, joissa joukkoliikenteen merkitys jää hyvin pieneksi. Kun asuminen ja työpaikat hajautetaan keskustan linjan mukaisesti hyvin laajalle alueelle, joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei uusilla alueilla onnistu, kun matkustajavirroista tulee liian ohuita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väitin siis, että keskietäisyys asunnosta Rautatientorille on vaikka YTV-alueella jotain 10 km, ja tämä lasketaan vetämällä joka asunnosta jokaista asukasta kohti viiva Rautatientorille ja laskemalla näiden keskipituus, ei tietenkään kaupunkisäteen puolikkaana. Asukastiheys on keskimäärin suurempi keskusta kohti mennessä. Voin toki olla väärässä, pitäisi varmaan kaivaa asukastiheystilastoja, mutta en nyt jaksa.


Eihän se tilastoistakaan ihan helpolla selviä. Yhdyskuntarekisterissä on kyllä asukastiedot kiinteistöittäin ja kiinteistöjen koordinaatit, joten kyllä tämän sieltä voi laskea. Mutta YKR on vain viranomaisten käyössä, joten itse et saa sitä tietokantaa laksentasovelluksen tekemiseksi.

Mutta miksi pitäisi matkustaa hoitamaan kaikkia asioita yhteen keskustaan, kun kerran ei ole pakko? Kauppakeskukset elävät juuri tästä. Ne sijoittuvat paikkaan, jonka saavutettavuus autolla on reuna-alueiden asumalähiöistä hyvä ja paljon parempi kuin seutukeskuksella. Jos ei hajakeskitettyä yhdyskuntarakennetta suunnitella hallitusti, se syntyy hallitsemattomasti, kuten on tapahtunut. Ja tapahtuu.




> Hesarin keskustelupalstalla joka summasi, että ei voi kuin nostaa hattua keskustan kyvylle poimia ajatuksia oikealta ja vasemmalta, suodatta niistä kaikki järkevä, ja paketoida. Sääliksi käy jotain Laura Kolbea, sinänsä kunnioitan sitkeitä yrityksiä esim. Suomenmaan kautta takoa kaupunkijärkeä metsien miehiin.


Minä ymmärrän kyllä sen, ettei metisen miestä kauheasti kiinnosta Helsingin asiat, ennen kuin sitten kun ne menevät ristiin omien etujen kanssa. Me täällä asuvathan eniten kärsimme täällä tehdyistä typeryyksistä. Minkäs niille voi, poimittuna oikealta ja vasemmalta, kun ne eivät summattuna muutakaan etumerkkiä kuten matematiikan mukaan pitäisi.




> Niillä syöttötariffeilla ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa, kysyin että onko sellaisia omakotitalon pellettikatiloita jotka tuottavat myös sähköä? Hajautetusta sähköntuotannosa luovuttiin sata vuotta sitten syistä jotka ei ole mihinkään muuttunut.


Yritin jo vastata, ettei sähköä tuottavia kattiloita ole myynnissä, kun kerran sellaisesta ei ole mitään hyötyä. Ne muuttuvat hyödyllisiksi vasta, kun on syöttätariffi.

Maailma on muuttunut jonkin verran sadassa vuodessa. Tekee mieli verrata keskittämistä ja hajauttamista vaikka tietotekniikkaan. IBM:n mielestä henkilökohtaisia tietokoneita ei tarvittu, koska maailmalle riitti muuama keskitetty osituskäyttötietokone. Ajatukseen oli muutama kymmenen vuotta sitten pätevät syynsä, ei ole enää.

100 vuotta sitten oli teknologia, jonka kanssa oli mielekkäämpää tuottaa sähköä keskitetysti. Mutta esim. sellainen laite kuin invertteri on muuttanut tilannetta dramaattisesti. Se on poistanut ongelman tuotantoyksikön tahdistamisesta sähköverkkoon.

Hajautetun tuotannon yksi etu on siirtoverkon kuormituksen säästäminen, mitä kautta vähenevät sivussa myös siirtohäviöt. Mutta ennen kaikkea investoinnit siitä, että keskitetyn voimalaitoksen läheisyydessä ja laitosten välillä tarvitaan kasvavan tehonvälityskyvyn siirtoverkko. Taannoin sellaisesta oli kova kina venäläisten yrittäjien kanssa.

HS:n Kirstin kysymyksissä oli (varmaan ihan sattumalta samassa lehdessä Vanhasen sähköautoasian kanssa) todistettu, miten sähköautot tarvitsevat ainakin (ne) kaksi ydinvoimalaa (joista Katainen on puhunut). Ovatko ne parempi ratkaisu kuin lisätä sähköntuotantoa kiinteistökohtaisen lämmittämisen yhteydessä?

Kirstin mukaan yksi ydinvoimala tuottaa noin 6 TWh. Yksi omakotitalo kuluttaa lämpöä noin 30 MWh. Jos näiden kattilat olisivat kombilaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat keskimäärin edes 25 % tehostaan sähköä eli 7,5 MWh vuodessa, 800.000 omakotitaloa tuottaisi ydinvoimalan verran sähköä.

Henkilöliikennetutkimuksen mukaan autoa käytetään keskimäärin 32 km/vrk. Jos sähköauton kulutus olisi 0,3 kWh/km, auto tarvitsisi vuodessa 3,5 MWh energiaa. 4 MWh jäisi myytäväksi syöttötariffilla. Eikä tarvita lisäydinvoimaa.

Tämähän ei toimi, jos tässä ei ole järkeä kuluttajalle. 7 litran bensankulutuksen mukaan vuoden bensat maksavat nyt noin 1200 . Oletetaan, että pelletti ja lämmitysöljy ovat samanhintaiset. Neste tarjoaa tänään hintaan 0,8751 /l. 90 %:n hyötysuhteella siitä saa 9 kWh/litra. 7,5 MWh:n vuosituotanto maksaa 730 . Siitä jää myytäväksi 4 MWh. Sähkön tarjoushinta omakotiasujalle tasolla 5 MWh/vuosi on nyt 6,6 snt/kWh. Oletetaan, että syöttötariffilla ei saa myydyksi näin kovalla hinnalla vaan vain puolella siitä. Kombilämmittäjä saa siten myymästään 4 MWh:sta 264 . Sähköautoilijan energakulu vuodessa on 466 .

Arvaatteko, löytyykö varakkaita lobbareita vastustamaan syöttötariffeja, talokohtaista sähköntuotantoa ja sähköautoja?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en ainakaan näe tuosta tekstistä, että siinä oltaisiin vain raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan, vaan nimenomaan korostetaan joukkoliikenteen perustuvan busseihin.


Onhan se niin hyvä keskustella, kun ei loppujen lopuksi tiedetä, mistä keskustellaan!

Vanhanen puhuu raideliikenteestä, joka edellyttää tehokasta kerrostalorakentamista asemien ympärille. Voiko tämä tarkoittaa muuta kuin metroa tai paikallisliikenteen junarataa? Raitioteillä ei ole asemia vaan pysäkkejä.

Vanhanen ei ole kaavoittaja, joten hänen käsitteensä vastaavat yleiskielen määrittelemiä sisältöjä. Mikko Laaksonen määritteli äskeisessä viestissän hajakeskittämisen ja hajauttamisen.




> Hajakeskityksessä luodaan keskitetty alakeskus, jossa on tiivistä asututsta, palveluita ja työpaikkoja, joskin palvelut ja työpaikat eivät ehkä vastaa koko väestön tarvetta.
> 
> Hajakeskitys perustuu puutarhakaupunki- ja lähiöajatteluun sekä Eliel Saarisen Suur-Helsinki-suunnitelmaan sekä O-I Meurmanin ja Olli Kivisen asemakaavaoppeihin.
> 
> Hajauttamisen suuri ideologi on Frank Lloyd Wright ja jenkkien teiden ja ostoskeskusten kehittäjät. Hajauttamisessa kaikki toiminnot erotetaan kokonaan toisistaan.


Olen kuitenkin Mikon kanssa eri mieltä siitä, mistä vanhanen puhuu. HS:n etusivulla esitetty Vanhasen piirros ei näytä hajauttamiselta vaan hajakeskittämiseltä. Piirroksessa on malliksi nimetty Lohjan, Mäntsälän ja Porvoon pallukat. Edustavatko nämä hajautusta vai onko jokin peruste sille, että muut samanlaiset pallukat tarkoittavat jotain muuta kuin nämä nimetyt?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin seudulla Keskusta näyttää nyt tavoittelevan ...


Mitä jos malttaisit odottaa Helsingin Keskustan vaaliohjelmaa ennen kuin kerrot, mitä Keskusta Helsingissä tavoittelee.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mitä jos malttaisit odottaa Helsingin Keskustan vaaliohjelmaa ennen kuin kerrot, mitä Keskusta Helsingissä tavoittelee.


Matti Vanhanen on juuri esittänyt keskustan näkemyksen Helsingin seudun kehittämisestä hajautetun yhdyskuntarakenteen (,jota hän kutsuu hajakeskitetyksi yhdyskuntarakenteeksi) ja vapaan henkilöautoilun pohjalta. 

Minä lähden siitä, että puoluejohtajan kommentit vaalien alla muodostavat puolueen linjan.

----------


## petteri

> Olen kuitenkin Mikon kanssa eri mieltä siitä, mistä vanhanen puhuu. HS:n etusivulla esitetty Vanhasen piirros ei näytä hajauttamiselta vaan hajakeskittämiseltä. Piirroksessa on malliksi nimetty Lohjan, Mäntsälän ja Porvoon pallukat. Edustavatko nämä hajautusta vai onko jokin peruste sille, että muut samanlaiset pallukat tarkoittavat jotain muuta kuin nämä nimetyt?


Minusta tuollaisen johtopäätöksen voi tehdä vain erittäin värittyneet keskustasilmälasit päässä. 

Hesarin artikkelissa Vanhanen visioi Helsingin kokoisen kaupunkiseudun asumisen ja työpaikkojen kasvun suuntaamista suunnilleen kahteen kymmeneen omakotiasumiseen perustuvaan taajamaan, jotka on melkein kuin haulikolla ammuttu ympäri uuttamaata raideliikenteen ulottumattomiin. Lisäksi linjauksessa korostetaan ettei raideliikennettä tule lisätä ja samaan aikaan korostetaan sähköautojen etuja. Minun on käytännössä hyvin vaikea löytää tuosta suunnitelmasta paljonkaan muita kuin hajauttamisen piirteitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä lähden siitä, että puoluejohtajan kommentit vaalien alla muodostavat puolueen linjan.


Sinähän saat tietenkin tulkita asiat miten haluat, mutta et voi syyttää muita omien tulkintojesi virheistä. Tämä lienee sitä olkinukketaktiikkaa parhaimmillaan: Minä sanon että puolue B on tätä mieltä ja niinpä voin haukka puolueen B sen mielipiteen perusteella, jonka itse olen sille antanut.




> Minusta tuollaisen johtopäätöksen voi tehdä vain erittäin värittyneet keskustasilmälasit päässä.


Ja sinun silmälasisi taas ovat sellaiset, että mitä hyvänsä tämä inhoamasi puolue tekee tai sanoo, se on aina väärin. Ellei muuten, niin oman tulkintasi perusteella.




> Hesarin artikkelissa Vanhanen visioi Helsingin kokoisen kaupunkiseudun asumisen ja työpaikkojen kasvun suuntaamista suunnilleen kahteen kymmeneen omakotiasumiseen perustuvaan taajamaan, jotka on melkein kuin haulikolla ammuttu ympäri uuttamaata raideliikenteen ulottumattomiin.


Sekoat jo omaan logiikkaasi. 1,2 miljoonaa ihmistä 20:ssä taajamssa. On aika isoja taajamia. Mutta keskisuuret suomalaiset kaupungit ovatkin ehkä mielestäsi haulikolla ammuttuja. Ja huomaa jälleen, HS:ssa ei lue haulikko, se on vain sinun tekstissäsi.




> Lisäksi linjauksessa korostetaan ettei raideliikennettä tule lisätä ja samaan aikaan korostetaan sähköautojen etuja. Minun on käytännössä hyvin vaikea löytää tuosta suunnitelmasta paljonkaan muita kuin hajauttamisen piirteitä.


Kuten olen aiemmin selittänyt, Vahanen puhuu sellaisesta raideliikenteestä, jolla aseman vieressä pitää olla mittavaa tehokasta rakentamista. Jos esittämäsi 20 taajamaa lasketaan raskaan raideliikenteen asemiksi, niin se onkin jo aika hulppea asukasmäärä asemaa kohden. Kävelyetäisyydellä 60.000 asukasta tarkoittaa 53.000 asukasta/km2. Se on sellaista viihtyisää kaupunkikeskustaa, jossa tonttitehokkuus on päälle kahden.

Mutta sinun 20 taajaman teoriasi on metsässä jos siksi, että raskaan raideliikenteen asemia on seudulla jo nyt paljon enemmän kuin 20.

Mitä jos ottaisit rakentavamman lähestymistavan ja esittäisit, mikä on oman puolueesi tulevaisuudenvisio Helsingin seudusta siten, että liikennesuorite vähenee ja joukkoliikenteen osuus kasvaa ja silti ihmiset ovat asumiseensa tyytyväisiä. Tarkoitan sillä sitä, että ihmisiä ei pakoteta kerrostaloihin raskaan raideliikenteen asemille, vaan he voivat valita asuinpaikkansa halujensa perusteella. Vihjeenä kerron, että kaikki ihmiset eivät halua asua omakotitaloissa, mutta osa varmaankin haluaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Vanhanen puhuu raideliikenteestä, joka edellyttää tehokasta kerrostalorakentamista asemien ympärille. Voiko tämä tarkoittaa muuta kuin metroa tai paikallisliikenteen junarataa?


Vanhanen tyrmää raideliikenteen kategorisesti. Vanhanen vielä eksplisiittisesti sanoo, että joukkoliikenne tulisi hoitaa busseilla ja että Helsingissä tulisi ottaa käyttöön johdinautot (mitä voi ainakin jossakin määrin pitää kevyen raideliikenteen laajentamisen vaihtoehtona).

Minusta nyt vain vaikuttaa siltä, että et uskalla julkisesti olla eri mieltä Vanhasen kanssa, ja yritän siksi poliitikkomaiseen tyyliin selitellä asian olevan erilailla, kuin mitä Vanhasen lausunnoista selvästi välittyy.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Hesarin artikkelissa Vanhanen visioi Helsingin kokoisen kaupunkiseudun asumisen ja työpaikkojen *kasvun* suuntaamista suunnilleen kahteen kymmeneen omakotiasumiseen perustuvaan taajamaan, jotka on melkein kuin haulikolla ammuttu ympäri uuttamaata raideliikenteen ulottumattomiin.
> 
> 
> Sekoat jo omaan logiikkaasi. 1,2 miljoonaa ihmistä 20:ssä taajamssa. On aika isoja taajamia. Mutta keskisuuret suomalaiset kaupungit ovatkin ehkä mielestäsi haulikolla ammuttuja. Ja huomaa jälleen, HS:ssa ei lue haulikko, se on vain sinun tekstissäsi.


Kukakohan täällä sekoilee. Missä ajassa kuvittelet Helsingin seudun väliluvun tuplaantuvan, jotta noihin keskustan suunnittelemiin noin 20 omakotitalotaajamaan löytyy nuo mainitsemasi 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta tai edes 200000.

Ja kun hiukan vilkuilet Hesarin kuvaa Keskustapuolueen ihanneyhdyskuntarakenteesta, voit ehkä havaitakin, mihin noin kahdellakymmenellä pitkin uuttamaata ripotelluilla autoliikenteeseen perustuvilla taajamilla viitattiinkaan.

Sinä et vaan nyt joko näe metsää puilta tai uskalla myöntää totuutta. Vanhasen esittämät visiot ovat hyvin autokaupunkipainotteisia ja hajautettuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raideliikennettä voidaan rakentaa huomattavasti laajemmin ja kevyemmälle maankäytölle kuin RASKASTA raideliikennettä, joka edellyttää RASKASTA maankäyttöä. Ja siitä ei vain pääse mihinkään, ettei suuri osa ihmisistä halua asua tiiviisti rakennetuissa betonilähiöissä. Jo Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakikin lähtee siitä, että kuullaan asukkaita ja toimitaan heidän toiveidensa mukaisesti. Se tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että pyritään ratkaisuihin, jotka täyttävät asukkaiden toiveet. RASKAS raideliikenne ja RASKAS rakentaminen eivät ole sitä.


Toivottavasti, jos Keskusta tekee veretseisauttavan vaalivoiton Espoossa, se ei pistä rantarataa rullalle, tai lakkauta sen paikallisjunaliikenenttä. Koska silloin tulee tenkkapåå miten meidän perheen arki järjestetään. Onhan se näin että rantaradan rakentaminen 1900-luvun alussa oli vertaista vailla oleva emämunaus. Se olisi pitänyt korkeintaan rakentaa 1000 mm raideleveyden kapearaiteisena paikallisrautatienä. 

Vitsit toisaalle, onhan se hyvä että alkaa tippua tietoa enemmän tuosta Vanhasen ihmehajakeskittämismallista.

Hyvää ehdotuksessa on:
- lupaa edullista ja väljää asumista 
- se miten autoja pitää käyttää on ihan oikeansuuntaista. Kerran viikossa kauppaan jne.
- pistää vauhtia etätyömahdolisuuksien kehittämiselle ja töiden uudelleenorganisoinnille
- Vanhasen ideat miten matkalippujärjestelmä pitää kehittää ovat täysin oikeansuuntaiset

Vastausta vailla jäävät seuraavat kysymykset:
- onko omakotitalo pikkutaajamassa varmasti se mitä suomalaiset haluavat? 
- kuka rahoittaa tulevaisuuden sähköautokokeilut? Entä biodieselit? Onko kukaan laskenut mikä on sähköautoon km-kustannus koko sen elinkaren aikana? Olisiko sittenkin halvempia tapoja järjestää työmatkojaan?
- jos työpaikat eivät sittenkään muuta asukkaiden perässä kehyskuntiin, niin mitä sitten tehdään? Millä pitää kulkea töihin 40+ km päästä työpaikalta?
- entä jos joku halua käydä usemmin kuin kerran vuodessa Helsingim keskustassa  huvittelemassa, millä hänen pitää liikkua ja tulla kotiin varsinkin? Taksillako 40+ km?
- kun kaikki "kunnolliset" ihmiset ovat muuttaneet omakoti-onneloihinsa jonne ei mene raideliikenenttä, niin mitä tapahtuu vanhoille radanvarsilähiöille? Puretaanko ne, vai jätetäänkö ne slummiutumaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämähän ei toimi, jos tässä ei ole järkeä kuluttajalle. 7 litran bensankulutuksen mukaan vuoden bensat maksavat nyt noin 1200 . Oletetaan, että pelletti ja lämmitysöljy ovat samanhintaiset. Neste tarjoaa tänään hintaan 0,8751 /l. 90 %:n hyötysuhteella siitä saa 9 kWh/litra. 7,5 MWh:n vuosituotanto maksaa 730 . Siitä jää myytäväksi 4 MWh. Sähkön tarjoushinta omakotiasujalle tasolla 5 MWh/vuosi on nyt 6,6 snt/kWh. Oletetaan, että syöttötariffilla ei saa myydyksi näin kovalla hinnalla vaan vain puolella siitä. Kombilämmittäjä saa siten myymästään 4 MWh:sta 264 . Sähköautoilijan energakulu vuodessa on 466 .


Millaiseksi yhtälö muuttuu jos pelletit kallistuvat kysynnän kasvaessa ohi nykyisen lämmitysöljyn hinnan? Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, niin ymmärtääkseni pelletit tehdään enemmään tai vähemmän jätepuusta joka syntyy ylijäämänä paperi - ja sahateollisuudessa. Nyt pelleteillä lämmittää ani harva, ja hinta on siksi edullinen, koska jätepuuta syntyy joka tapauksessa. Jos jokainen suomalainen kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella alkaisi lämmittää pelleteillä, niin riittäisikö niitä silloin? Minkä hintaiseksi pelleteillä lämmittäminen silloin tulisi? Tai jos saksalaiset "keksivät" pelleteillä lämittämisen ja ostavat itselleen ohi suomalaisten Stora Enson koko vuoden pellettituotannon?

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

Parahin Antero,

Tiedän että etenkin tässä ketjussa on kasautunut sinulle ja puolueellesi paljon paineita lähinnä Vanhasen mielipiteiden takia.

Olen itse seurannut foorumia pitkään - joskin kirjoitellut tänne hyvin vähän, koska en voi itseäni asiantuntiaksi sanoa - ja täytyy sanoa, että olen hyvin vakuuttunut taidoistasi puolustaa kantaasi. Esimerkkinä voisin mainita pikaratikkakeskustelun, jossa olet saanut minut vakuutetuksi modernin raitiotien mahdollisuuksista, juurikin Helsingin seudulla. Vaikka edelleenkin toivotan kaikki, niin kevyet kuin raskaatkin, raideliikennehankkeet tervetulleeksi, suhtaudun nykyään paljon myönteisemmin raitiotiehankkeisiin, oikeastaan metroa enemmän, vaikka metrosta paljon pidänkin.

Nyt minun on vain pakko sanoa, että mielestäni olet väärässä Vanhasen puheiden suhteen (täysin varmahan en voi olla, tiedä vaikka olisit itse pääministerin kanssa aiheesta keskustellut), ja että minulla on vahva tunne siitä, että asialla on paljon puoluepolitiikan kanssa tekemistä. Mielestäni kun Vanhanen varsin selkeästi tyrmää kaiken, ei vain raskaan, raideliikenteen, tai oikeastaanhan Vanhanen sanoi kannattavansa raskaita raideliikennehankkeita - Länsimetroa ja Kehärataa - pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska ne "helpottavat liikkumista." Yksityisautoiluun hän näyttäisi luottavan hyvinkin paljon, uuden ja saasteettoman sähköautotekniikan, turvin. Olethan kuitenkin itse todennut, ettei saasteellisuus ole yksityisautoilun ainoa ongelma, vaan että joukkoliikennettä tulee tulevaisuudessakin kehittää, vaikka autot sähköllä toimisivatkin. Tässä olen kanssasi samaa mieltä.

Onhan tietysti mahdollista, että Vanhanen ei ole kovinkaan tietoinen modernin raitiotien mahdollisuuksista. En kuitenkaan usko, ettei Vanhanen olisi viime aikoina joutunut tutustumaan Osmon kylänauhamalliin, joka muuten ainakin on omasta mielestäni varsin mainio "kompromissi" "Vanhasen haulikkohimmelin" ja "betonipuolueen betonilähiömallin" väliltä, ja jossa raitiotietä hyvinkin pitkälle käytetään.

No, se oli tämmöinen "kirjelmä" tällä kertaa. Tätä ei pidä ottaa liian vakavasti, itse kun en alaikäisenä liputa minkään puolueen tai poliittisen suuntauksen puolesta, vaan kuulun pikemminkin niihin ainaisiin nurisijoihin, jotka arvostelevat poliittisia päätöksiä väristä huolimatta. Jatka kuitenkin hienoa joukkoliikennepolitiikkaasi jatkossakin - sitä täällä kaivataan, niin omakoti- kuin kerrostaloalueillekin.

----------


## vompatti

> Keskusta tuo poliittisille markkinoille vastavoiman tiiviistä rakentamista ja RASKASTA raideliikennettä vastaan.


Keskustasta en tiedä, mutta näin ei Vanhanen sanonut ainakaan HeSan mukaan. Mielestäni lause "Helsingin seudun ratkaisu ovat bussit" on yksiselitteinen.

Katsoin HeSan nettiversiosta tuon Vanhasen kuulakärkikynällä suttupaperille rustaaman maakuntakaavan. Siinä keskittymät ovat hajallaan Helsingin ympärillä. Millainen raideliikenne palvelee tuollaista hajautumaa? Kenties näiden taajamien välillä kulkeva kehärata Hangosta Sipooseen? Raideliikenne näistä taajamista Helsinkiin onnistuu myös, mutta tällöin jokainen taajama tarvitsee oman säteittäisen ratansa, sillä nämä taajamat eivät näytä muodostuvan jonoihin. Ei taida olla kannattavaa rakentaa kevyttä raideliikennettä tällaiselle seudulle? Tähän sopisi hyvin esimerkiksi länsiväylältä tuttu bussiliikenne: bussit lähtevät Kampista ja kulkevat oikeaan suuntaan, mutta jokainen bussilinja palvelee vain yhtä taajamaa. Matka taajamasta tai keskittymästä toiseen onnistuu vain omalla autolla.

Perjantain Aamulehden mukaan ympäristöministeriön kansliapäällikkö Hannele Pokka antaa koko Suomen kansalle _oikeuden_ "nurmijärveläistyä eli rakentaa omakotitalo harvaan asutulle seudulle huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päähän". On ihan turha miettiä, mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin, kun tälle hulluudelle kerran on ympäristöministeriön lupa.




> Ei varmaankaan ole Suomessa mikään tavoiteltava ihannetila, että metropoliin rakennetaan vain kerrostaloja raideliikenteen tai metroradan varteen.


Tuokin lause mielestäni on täysin yksiselitteinen. Siinä mainitaan erikseen raideliikenne ja raskas raideliikenne eli metro. Keskustassa kiskoliikennettä vastustavat muutkin kuin pääministeri. Ei mikään ihme, että satunnaisesti politiikkaa seuraava joukkoliikenneharrasta saa sen käsityksen, että kiskojen vastustus kuuluu puoleen ohjelmaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Yksi omakotitalo kuluttaa lämpöä noin 30 MWh. Jos näiden kattilat olisivat kombilaitoksia, jotka tuottaisivat keskimäärin edes 25 % tehostaan sähköä eli 7,5 MWh vuodessa, 800.000 omakotitaloa tuottaisi ydinvoimalan verran sähköä. Sähköauto tarvitsisi vuodessa 3,5 MWh energiaa. 4 MWh jäisi myytäväksi syöttötariffilla. Eikä tarvita lisäydinvoimaa.


Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että Anterosta on tullut autoilun kannattaja. Tässä tapauksessa 4 MW ei jää myytäväksi, sillä omakotitalon asukkaat käyttävät sen taloussähkönään. Ydinvoimaa tarvittaisiin edelleen kerrostaloasukkaiden sähköautojen käyttämiseen.

Minkähänlaiset investointikustannukset kotivoimalaitokseen tulevat? Onko kannattavampaa rakentaa kotiin oma voimalaitos kuin ostaa sähkö S-marketista? Edes Tanskassa, jossa sähkön myyminen valtakunnan verkkoon on mahdollista, ei joka talossa ole omaa voimalaitosta. Parhaiten omat voimalaitokset sopisivat maatiloille, joilla esimerkiksi lehmien ruoansulatuksen sivutuotteena tulevat kaasut menevät tällä hetkellä sähköntuotannon sijasta ilmakehän otsonikerroksen kuluttamisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhanen tyrmää raideliikenteen kategorisesti. Vanhanen vielä eksplisiittisesti sanoo, että joukkoliikenne tulisi hoitaa busseilla ja että Helsingissä tulisi ottaa käyttöön johdinautot (mitä voi ainakin jossakin määrin pitää kevyen raideliikenteen laajentamisen vaihtoehtona).


Minä en ole Vanhanen, en ole antanut haastattelua HS:lle enkä tiedä, mitä Vanhanen on sanonut toimittajalle ja miten hyvin toimittajan kirjoittama juttu pitää paikkansa sen kanssa, mitä Vanhenen on sanonut. Tässä keskustelussa ei ole mahdollista tulkita muuta kuin toimittajan tekstiä. Yleensä kun lehdissä kirjoitetaan asiasta, josta olen itse perillä samojen tai parempien lähteiden tasolla kuin toimittaja, saan havaita jutuissa virheitä. Viestintä kun on enempi vähempi rikkinäinen puhelin -leikkiä.

Mutta lainaanpa tähän nyt toimittajan kirjoittamaa tekstiä sanasta sanaan:



> Vanhanen vastustaa etenkin Helsingissä vallalla olevaa ajatusta , että Helsingin seudulle saa rakentaa vain tiiviisti metro- ja juna-asemien ympärille.


Metro ja junat eivät ole kaikki raideliikenne, jonka Vanhanen kategorisesti tyrmää. Vaan kyse on nimenomaan raskaasta raideliikenteestä.

Ja edelleen:


> Toimiva joukkoliikenne on yksi Vanhasen ratkaisuista kasvihuonepäästöjen vähentämiseksi.
> Raskaita raideratkaisuja voidaan tehdä vain pääkaupunkiseudulla. Muualla valinta on käytännössä bussiliikenne.
> Omakotiasuminen puutarhakaupungissa ei ole mikään este joukkoliikenteen järjestämiselle, hän uskoo.
> Samalla liikenteen tarvetta on kuitenkin vähennetävä. Vanhasen vastaus tähän ovat juuri puutarhakaupungit, joissa työpaikat ja palvelut ovat ihmisten lähellä.


Mikähän tässä on niin väärin? Sekö, ettei tätä julista sopivan puolueen puheenjohtaja?

Jutun lopussa, sivun alalaidassa lukee näin:



> *Joukkoliikenne perustuu busseihin*
> Raideliikennettä on järkevää rakentaa vain muutamalle paikalle pääkaupunkiseudulla. Helsingin seudun ja muun maan ratkaisu ovat bussit. Jos omakotialueet rakennetaan tehokkaasti, 500 metrin välein oleville bussipysäkeille riittää 400800 tulijaa päivässä. Helsingissä otettaisiin johdinautot takaisin käyttöön.


Tässä ei korosteta, minkälaisesta raideliikenteestä on puhe. Jos on lukenut artikkelin edeltä, on varsin hyvä syy olettaa, että kyse on raskaasta raideliikenteestä.




> Minusta nyt vain vaikuttaa siltä, että et uskalla julkisesti olla eri mieltä Vanhasen kanssa, ja yritän siksi poliitikkomaiseen tyyliin selitellä asian olevan erilailla, kuin mitä Vanhasen lausunnoista selvästi välittyy.


Minun ei tarvitse olla edellä lainatusta yhtään eri mieltä. Tai ehkä vähän, sillä ei raskasta raideliikennttä tarvita lisää edes pääkaupunkiseudulla.

En kannata autoiluun perustuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta ja olen sillä kannalla, että enää ei pitäisi rakentaa muuta kuin joukkoliikennekaupunkia. Olen silti realisti sen suhteen, että nyt käytössä oleva autoilun varassa toimiva yhdyskuntarakenne ja talot eivät lakkaa olemasta, vaan niiden kanssa on pakko tulla toimeen vielä hyvin pitkään. Siksi on parempi, että kehitetään keinoja autoilun haittojen vähentämiseksi, kun kerran emme voi päästä siitä eroon.

En myöskään niele väitteitä siitä, ettei ole mahdollista yhdistää pientaloasumisen ihannetta ja joukkoliikennettä. Puutarhakaupunkeihin ja huvilayhdyskuntiin matkustettiin 100 vuotta sitten raideliikenteellä, kevyellä sellaisella eli raitiotiellä. Kauniainen syntyi raskaan radan varteen.

Olen jo vuosikausia ennen tätä Vanhasen haastattelua puhunut siitä, etteivät esim. itämetron varren kerrostaloalueet ole sen tehokkaampaa maankäyttöä kuin vanha matala yhden perheen taloihin perustunut kaupunkirakentaminen. Ja sitä tehokkuutta palvelemaan on sentään rakennettu raskas raideliikenne eli metro. Mutta sitähän voikin rakentaa minne vain, erityisesti sinne, minne suunnitellaan raitiotietä ja väitetään sitten, ettei ole ratikkaan tarpeeksi matkustajia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Osmo Soininvaara on erinomaisesti tiivistänyt keskustan linjan mukaisen haulikkohimmelipohjaisen yhteiskuntarakenteen heikkouden liikenteen kannalta

(lainaus sivulta http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...hasen-himmeli/)




> Ei ole yhdentekevää, miten nuo kaupunkikylät sijaitsevat toisiinsa nähden. Vanhasen puheista olen ymmärtänyt että anarkistisesti, kuin haulikolla ampuen, koska kaikkialle on voitava rakentaa. Kun tällaiseen malliin laittaa myös tieverkon, jossa jokaisesta kylästä on päästävä jokaiseen, lopputulokseksi tulee kuvan mukainen himmeli. Sen huonona puolena on,ettei liikennettä ole hoidettavissa julkisella liikenteellä, koska liikennevirrat hajautuvat ja vuoroväleistä tulee niin pitkät, ettei sellaista jaksa odottaa.
> 
> Tällaisessa kaupunkimallissa liikennettä on tolkuttoman paljon. Kyse ei ole vain ilmastosta, vaan liikenteen vaatimasta tilasta, melusta ja ruuhkista. Kylien palvelitaso jää huonoksi, koska ne eivät tosiasiassa voi käyttää ristiin toistensa palveluja vaan palvelut siirtyvät jättimäisiin kauppakeskuksiin.
> 
> kuva


Tässä vertailuksi haulikkohimmelin kuva Hesarista

----------


## Hartsa

> Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja on nyt selkeästi, että liikkumiseen käytetään pääosin henkilöautoja, jotka kulkevat sähköllä tai biopolttoaineilla. Pari bussia voidaan laittaa kulkemaan, jos niitä joku vaikka käyttäisi.


Liikenteen biopolttoaineilla ei pysytä vähentämään hiilidioksidipäästöjä. Vanhanen on väärässä jos kuvittelee biopolttoaineista olevan apua ilmastonmuutoksen torjunnassa.




> Pysäköinnin lisäämisen ja autoilun puolesta äänesti 3 kokoomuslaista ja 2 demaria. Joukkoliikenteen puolesta äänesti 2 vihreätä, yksi keskustalainen ja yksi vasemmistoliittolainen.
> 
> Autoilun puolesta äänestäneet Kokoomus ja SDP ovat Helsingin johtopuolueina vahvasti myös miljardin euron metrohankkeen kannalla.
> 
> Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n liikennepolittinen linja on tässä selkeästi esillä. Samoin epäilemättä myös vihreiden, Keskustan ja Vasemmistoliiton. Vai?


Foorumilla on usein todettu, että SDP:n mielestä jokaisella työmiehellä pitää olla mahdollisuus autoiluun. Kokoomus vaikuttaa myös automyönteiseltä. Vuoden vaihteessa toteutettu yksityisautoilua lisäävä autoveron alennus on kokoomuksen ansiota. Vihreät ja Vasemmistoliitto ovat joukkoliikennemyönteisempiä. Vasemmistoliitto on nykyään jopa vihreämpi kuin Vihreät itse.

Nykyään raskas raideliikenne on raitioteitä tai busseja kalliimpaa. Kouvolan ja Kotkan välillä kulkevat paikallisjunat ovat kohtuuttoman kalliita ja HKL:n liikennöimä raideliikenne on lähijunia halvempaa. Myös Z-junat tarvitsevat tukea mutta samaa väliä kulkevat bussit eivät. Tästä ei kuitenkaan pitäisi tehdä johtopäätöksiä että raskas raideliikenne on huono vaan junaliikenne pitäisi kilpailuttaa jotta kustannustaso saataisiin alemmaksi.

----------


## petteri

Kannattaa lukea Osmo Soininvaaran kommentti Hesarin artikkeliin.

http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...insa/#more-582

----------


## vompatti

> Onko omakotitalo pikkutaajamassa varmasti se mitä suomalaiset haluavat?


Tilastokeskuksen mukaan Suomessa on miljoona yhden henkilön kotitaloutta (en oikein pidä tilastokeskuksen sanasta asunto_kunta_). Kaupunkimaisissa kunnissa kotitalouksien keskikoko oli 2 henkilöä. On hyvin vaikea kuvitella, että keskiverto kahden hengen perhe muuttaisi asumaan omakotitaloon. Eiköhän yksinäisille ihmisille ja yksinhuoltajaäideille kerros- tai rivitalo ole edelleen sopiva asuinratkaisu. Pienessä taajamassa lähellä kiskoliikenteen kyytiinottopaikkaa sijaitseva pienehkö kerrostalo (korkeintaan 3 kerrosta), voisi sopia keskivertokotitaloudellekin.

Käännetäänkö ajatusleikki toisinpäin? Haluavatko kaikki kolmen hengen kotitaloudet asua omakotitalossa? Suomessa on 665 tuhatta kolmen tai useamman henkilön kotitaloutta (keskikoko 4 henkilöä). Jos näistä viidesosa asuu Helsingin seudulla omakotitalossa, tarvitaan noin 133 tuhatta omakotitaloa. Jos kävelyetäisyydelle kiskoliikenteen kyytiinottopaikasta mahtuu tuhat omakotitaloa, tarvitaan 133 kiskoliikenteen seisahduspaikkaa.

Jos rakennetaan kilometrin säteelle kyytiinottopaikasta, riittää 20 bussiliikenteen tai kevyen raideliikenteen pysäkkiä. Jokaisen pysäkin vaikutusalueella asuu siis 24 tuhatta asukasta. Parin tunnin välein Helsinkiin kulkeva pikkubussi riittää näille hyvin, sillä näin suuret taajamat ovat varmaankin työ- ja harrastuspaikkaomavaraisia.

Olen välttänyt kirjoituksessani sanojen "pysäkki" ja "asema" käyttöä, sillä en ole halunnut ottaa kantaa erityisesti kevyen tai raskaan raideliikenteen puolesta. Kannatan kaikkea raideliikennettä. En myöskään ole betonipuolueen tai hajautetun puupuolueen kannattaja, vaan kannatan tiiviisti rakennettuja puu- ja savirakennuksia. Asuuko muuten Vanhanen betonitalossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millaiseksi yhtälö muuttuu jos pelletit kallistuvat kysynnän kasvaessa ohi nykyisen lämmitysöljyn hinnan?


Energian markkinahinta asettuu suhteessa markkinoilla olevien energiatuotteiden kesken. Tuotantokustannukset puolestaan ovat riippumattomat markkinahinnasta. Fortum tekee voittoa juuri tällä erolla, koska sillä on käytettävissään halvempi tuotanto kuin kilpailijoilla.

Tällä hetkellä pelletin tuotantokustannus on öljyn markkinahintaa alempi. Omaa öljyntuotantoa meillä ei ole, joten emme pääse mitenkään hankkimaan öljyä tuotantokustannuksin.

En ole energia-alan asiantuntija, joten en valitettavasti tiedä, pajonko metsäteollisuutemme tuottaa puujätettä ja minkälaisin kustannuksin se on saatavissa polttoaineeksi. Mutta sen tiedän, että sen jälkeen kun puujäte on käytetty, energiapuuta voidaan viljellä.




> Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että Anterosta on tullut autoilun kannattaja.


Onko autoilun kannattamista pyrkiä vähentämään autoilun haittoja? Minusta autoilun kannattajat ovat kaikkia päästörajoituksia ja haittojen estämisiä vastaan. Mutta ehkä olen väärässä, ja Hummer-miehet eivät kannata autoilua vaan jotain muuta.  :Smile: 




> Tässä tapauksessa 4 MW ei jää myytäväksi, sillä omakotitalon asukkaat käyttävät sen taloussähkönään. Ydinvoimaa tarvittaisiin edelleen kerrostaloasukkaiden sähköautojen käyttämiseen.


Teoriassa ehkä, käytännössä ei ihan näin. Sähköä ei voi varastoida. Kotitalous kuluttaa sähköä tiettynä vuorokauden aikana. Syöttötariffin ansiosta talous voi ostaa sähköä silloin kun se tarvitsee enemmän tehoa kuin oma tuotanto ja myydä kun tuotantokapasiteeti ylittää oman kulutuksen.

Sen sijaan lämpöä voi varastoida varsin edullisesti. Se antaa mahdollisuuden optimoida oman kattilan polttoaikoja sähköntuotannon tarpeen mukaan. Tämä pohdintahan alkoi sähköauton lataamisesta, joka olisi illan ja alkuyön aikainen ongelmallinen sähkön kulutuspiikki, jota energiateollisuus itse pitää vaikeana asiana.




> Minkähänlaiset investointikustannukset kotivoimalaitokseen tulevat? Onko kannattavampaa rakentaa kotiin oma voimalaitos kuin ostaa sähkö S-marketista?


Tähän tuskin osaa kukaan vastata ennen kuin asian selvittää  rehellisesti eikä ajatuksella miten pystyn tyrmäämään tämän ehdotuksen. Mutta eivät synny ilmaiseksi uudet ydinvoimalatkaan. Eivätkä myöskään ilman poliittista sotaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa lukea Osmo Soininvaaran kommentti Hesarin artikkeliin.


Näin tein, mutta en huomannut siinä ratkaisua siihen, mitä sinultakin aikaisemmin kysyin: Millä tavalla vähennetään liikennetarvetta, lisätään joukkoliikenteen osuutta ja vastataan ihmisten asumistoiveisiin?

Soininvaaran himmelissä oletus on, että kaikista palloista pitää päästä kaikkiin palloihin. Onko sama oletus voimassa yksiulotteisessa himmelissä eli helminauhassa? Jos on, niin suuremmmaksi siinä tulee liikennesuorite kuin kaksiulotteisessa himmelissä.

Ymmärrän Soininvaaran selostuksesta, että kaksiulotteisen himmelin matkustajavirrat ovat niin ohuita, että ne tehdään autoilla. Yksiulotteisessa liikennevirrat todellakin paksuuntuvat, koska kaikki liikenne kulkee vain yhdellä väylällä, ja vielä moninkertaisena kokonaismäärältään.

Mutta miksi kaksiulotteisen himmelin matkustajavirrat ovat ohuita? Matkustajavirrathan riippuvat pallukoiden matkakohteiden ja lähtöpisteiden määrästä. Siis asukamäärästä ja työpaikkojen tai palvelupisteiden määrästä. Menemättä enempää kokemukseen ja teoriaan liikenneverkoista voin todeta, ettei niihin pallukoihin kovin suurta asukasmäärää tarvita, jotta liikenne kannattaa hoitaa joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta se on taas selvä, että jos kriteerinä on, että liikennevirta on liian ohut ellei se riitä raskaalle raideliikenteelle, niin sitten kyllä mennään metsään, vaikkapa Sipoon korpeen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käännetäänkö ajatusleikki toisinpäin? Haluavatko kaikki kolmen hengen kotitaloudet asua omakotitalossa?


Ei varmasti halua. Mutta kun tätä ei voi tietää oikein millään tavalla, koska ei ole toimivia monipuolisen asumismuotojen tarjonnan markkinoita. Epäilen, että omakotitaloissa asuu ja niistä haaveilee paljon perheitä, jotka varsinaisesti haluaisivat jotain muuta, mutta omakotitalo on heille vähiten huono vaihtoehto.

Eräs mielenkiintoinen tähän liittyvä ilmiö. Suomessa on kaupunkeja tai muita kyliä, joissa on ylitarjontaa kerrostaloasunnoista vakituisiksi asunnoiksi. Ne asunnot ovat ruvenneet menemään kaupaksi loma-asunnoiksi. Enkä yhtään ihmettele. Jos ei ole kiinnostunut kaikesta kesämökin ylläpitoon liittyvästä askartelusta, kymmenien kilometrien päässä olevasta ruokakaupasta ja viheliäisestä automatkasta keskelle ei mitään, voi vaihtaa maisemaa paljon rentouttavammalla tavalla. Pikkukaupunki tarjoaa idylliä, mutta täydet palvelut.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kukakohan täällä sekoilee. Missä ajassa kuvittelet Helsingin seudun väliluvun tuplaantuvan, jotta noihin keskustan suunnittelemiin noin 20 omakotitalotaajamaan löytyy nuo mainitsemasi 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta tai edes 200000.


Tarkistahan ihan itse nämä väestötiedot, niin sekoilet vähemmän.




> Ja kun hiukan vilkuilet Hesarin kuvaa Keskustapuolueen ihanneyhdyskuntarakenteesta, voit ehkä havaitakin, mihin noin kahdellakymmenellä pitkin uuttamaata ripotelluilla autoliikenteeseen perustuvilla taajamilla viitattiinkaan.


Viime vuonna järjestetyssä Greater Helsinki Vision 2050 -kilpailussa oli mukana 14 kuntaa. Niistä löytyy jo nyt enemmän keskustaajamia kuin 20. HS:n jutun mukaan Vanhanen luetteli piirrosta tehdessään olemassa olevia kuntien ja kylien nimiä, vaikkei kaikkia kuvaansa kirjoittanutkaan. Ota seudun kartta ja katso sitä, paljonko se poikkeaa nyt Vanhasen piirroksesta?

HS kertoo tänä aamuna Penttilän, Vapaavuoren ja Soininvaaran mielipiteitä. Olen monessa asiassa heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä, mutta ei sieltäkään tule ratkaisua ydinkysymykseen yhdyskuntarakenteesta, joka vähentää liikennetarvetta, lisää joukkoliikenteen osuutta ja vastaa asumistoiveita.

Kaikilla ei ole varaa asua H:gin kantakaupungissa, ja uusia satama-alueita on jo ennakkoon arvosteltu siitä, että niistä tulee liian kalliita. Kova hintataso kertoo halusta mutta ei kyvystä ostaa kaupunkiasuntoja. Soininvaaran nauhakaupunki on jo ennen Soininvaaraa ideoitu klassikko, jonka ongelmat ovat tiedossa. Jos teoria pitäisi paikkansa, H:gin keskustaan johtavien nauhojen väliin ei olisi pitänyt rakentaa mitään. Mutta välit täyttyvät ja liikenne kasvaa nauhoihin nähden poikittain.

Älykkäämpää ja aiheeseen paremmin liittyvää tekstiä on mielipidesivulla tekn.tri. Jukka Heikkisen kirjoittamana. Heikkisen ajatukset eivät vaan innosta niitä, joiden melestä rakentamisen pyörien pitää pyöriä ja se on muka kaikkien etu. Myös Michael Perunkankaan lyhyessä kirjoituksessa on tärkeä vaatimus lähipalveluista perusoikeutena. Perunkangas on vihreiden ehdokas Helsingissä, joten hänen esittämänään ajatuksen varmasti hyväksyvät muutkin kuin minä. Vanhasen puhe lähipalveluista ei ole hyväksyttävää, vaan on parempi matkustaa metrolla Kamppiin ruokaostoksille. Mutta näinhän kehitys on kulkenut. Lähi-ja kyläkaupat eivät ole kadonneet pelkästään kehyskunnista, vaan myös Helsingin lähiöistä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin tein, mutta en huomannut siinä ratkaisua siihen, mitä sinultakin aikaisemmin kysyin: Millä tavalla vähennetään liikennetarvetta, lisätään joukkoliikenteen osuutta ja vastataan ihmisten asumistoiveisiin?


Vanhasen ja Soininvaaran ehdotukset ovat aika lähellä toisiaan siinä mielessä että millaisissa rakennuksissa ihmiset haluavat asua. Eli turhaan Vanhanen haukkuu Soininvaaraa, Vapaavuorta & Co "betonipuolueeksi". 

Minun puolestani ihmiset saavat ihan vapaasti rakentaa omakotitalojaan kehyskuntiin, enkä usko että se into tulee hiipumaan. Jostkut ihmiset ihan oikeasti pitävät sellaisesta vaatimattomasta punainen tupa ja perunamaa -tyyppisestä elämästä että kaikki on lähellä, tai ainakin pitäisi olla, ja että Helsinkiin ei tarvitsisi lähteä kuin kerran vuodessa. Valitettavasti moni pk-seudulle muuttava haluaa pelkän asunnon ja työpaikan lisäksi myös sitä "muuta" joka erottaa Helsingin Suomen muista kaupungeista. 

Olisi kiinnostava muuten tietää millä aikajänteellä Vanhanen & Co suunnittelevat että noita puutarhakaupunkeja rakennetaan? Ja mistä niitä asukkaita on tarkoitus haalia niihin? Onko keskustapuolue hylännyt ajatuksen koko maan tasaisesta kehittämisestä, vai nostetaanko nyt kädet pystyyn, ja myönnetätän että etelään kaikki kuitenkin ovat tulossa? Eikö olisi parempi jos noihin Helsingin seudun puutarhakaupunkeihin muuttavat muuttaisivat vastaaviin taajamiin Oulun, Jyväskylän, Kuopion, Lappeenrannan ym ympäristöön? Liikkumistarve 1-2 miljoonan asukkaan metropolissa on aina isompi kuin 100000-200000 asukkaan seudulla. Siitä ei pääse eroon. Kaikki eivät halua linnoittautua omiin koteihinsa tai kulkea korkeintaan vain töihin tai kauppaan, kirjastoon tai uimahalliin, niin se on, mutta jos kaupunkseutu on pinta-alaltaan ennestään pienemi, niin silloin jokaine liikkuu vähemmän.

Mutta sitten siihen vertailun Soininvaaran mallin kanssa. Soininvaara tietää että radanvarsikaupungit ovat niiden joistakin puutteistaan huolimatta paljon suositumpia kuin keskelle peltoa lätkäistyt pelkkien katuyhteyksien varaan rakennetut. Vertaile vaikka Keravaa ja Järvenpäätä (n 35000 asukasta kumpikin) Klaukkalaan, Hyrylään tai Nummelaan. Ja millaiset Klaukkala, Hyrylä ja Nummela olisivat asua jos niissäki asuisi 35000 asukasta jokaisessa, mutta mitään rataa ei olisi? Tulisivatko ihmiset vapaaehtosisesti bussilla Helsingin keskustaan tai esim Pitäjänmäkeen tai Otaniemeen töihin niistä? Jos olet kulkenut pääradan lähijunilla niin voin kertoa että niillä ihmiset kylläkulkevat vapaaehtoisesti töihin, eikä heitä harmita että asemalle on kotoa matkaa kilometri, tai pari, mutta miten on bussien kanssa? Jaksavatko kaikki todella istua tunnin samassa bussissa? 

Nyt moni vanhaslainen tietystii vastaa, että onhan Lohjalla ja Porvoossa 30000-40000 asukasta, ja ihmiset viihtyvät niissä hyvin, ja Helsinkiinkin tullaan niistä töihin. Mutta Lohjalla ja Porvoossa on ne erot esim Järvenpäähän ja Keravalle, että ne ovat jo niin kaukana Helsingistä että ne ovat työpaikkaomavaraisia, Lohja on esim syntynyt siksi että sinne rakennettiin kaivos ja suuria teollisuuslaitoksia, ja Porvoo taas on huomattavasti vanhempi kaupunki kaiken kaikkiaan kuin Helsinki, siellä on pidetty valtiopäiviä ja vaikka mitä, mutta sen kasvu on pysähtynyt kunnollisten ratayhteyden puuttumisen johdosta. Jos Porvooseen olisi rakennettu aikoinaan päärata Helsingistä itään, niin Porvoossa saattaisi asua yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Lahdessa nyt. Porvoosta on tullut myös hieman eliittikaupunki, ja niillä jotka tulevat Helsinkiin töihin joka aamu on sellaiset liksat että on varaa kulkea autoolla, eivät he mitään bussia tai junaa tarvitse. 

Soininvaara tietää että jos homma päästetään leviämään ja autoilu sallitaan nykyiseen malliin, niin joukkoliikenteen käyttö jää vähäiseksi. Siksi hän haluaa lisätä radanvarsikaupunkeja ennemmin. Nykyisen pääradan ja tulevan kehäradan sekä rantaradan että länsimetron ja Sipoon metron varrella on yhä paljon hyödyntämätöntä rakennusalaa, ja eikö olisi parempi perustaa ne puutarhakaupungit sinne, jos niitä kerran pitää rakentaa? Vasta sitten kun ne on hyödynnetty, kannattaa katsoa muualle, ja edetä suunnitelmallisesti, ensin paikkoihin jonne on mahdollista aika nopeasti rakentaa rata. 

Soininvaarakaan ei myöskään hylkää kevyttä raideliikenettä ymmärtääkseni, mutta Vanhanen puhuu vain busseista. Kevyt raideliikenne on edullisinta rakentaa kokonaan uusiin paikkoihin jolloin hinta tulee kohtuulliseksi. Valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin se tulee melkein yhtä kalliiksi kuin metro, vrt esim Tukholman Tvärbananin uusi Solnan jatke 40 M /km.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Eihän se tilastoistakaan ihan helpolla selviä. Yhdyskuntarekisterissä on kyllä asukastiedot kiinteistöittäin ja kiinteistöjen koordinaatit, joten kyllä tämän sieltä voi laskea. Mutta YKR on vain viranomaisten käyössä, joten itse et saa sitä tietokantaa laksentasovelluksen tekemiseksi.


En nyt oikeasti ajatellut laskea sitä per asukas, vaan testata mutuani suhteessa asukasmääriin eri alueilla yleensä.

Perusdatalähde on edelleen YTV:n Liikkuminen Pääkaupunkiseudulla 2005, http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/BDBF2...ta_B2006_4.pdf . (Eikös tästä pitäisi tulla päivitys?) Samalla kun työpaikat ovat hajaantuneet, niin työmatkat ovat lähes kaikilla alueilla pidentyneet (s. 23). Ainoat poikkeukset ovat Länsi-Vantaa ja Lounais-Espoo joissa on ollut pientä laskua. Tämä selittynee sillä että ko. alueille on tullut lisää työpaikkoja, mutta työpaikkojen hajaantumiskehitys on kasvattunut työmatkoja kokonaisuudessaan huomattavasti enemmän. Eli rautalangasta, kun yrityksiä sijoittuu jonnekin Suomenojalle, niin se saattaa lyhentää suomenojalaisten matkoja, mutta kaikkien muiden matkat kasvavat enemmän.

Soininvaara summasi näppärästi, että työpaikkojen erikoistumisaste Helsingissä on vain niin korkea, että niiden työssäkäyntialue tuppaa olemaan koko seutu. Jostain liikenninsinöörin putkesta katsoen ratkaisu ongelmiin on se että ihmiset käyvät töissä asuntojensa lähellä, mutta tällainen ratkaisu ei ole kokonaisoptimaalinen. Se että työssäkäyntialueet pyrkivät maksimoimaan kokoonsa on lähtökohta jonka pohjalta liikenne suunnittellaan, jalan polkeminen siitä että tämä on liikenteellisesti ongelmallista ei auta mitään.




> Mutta miksi pitäisi matkustaa hoitamaan kaikkia asioita yhteen keskustaan, kun kerran ei ole pakko?


Keskusten määrä tulee pitää minimissään siksi, että niiden liikenneyhteyksien määrää kasvaa eksponentiaalisesti niiden määrän mukana. En tiedä olemmeko käytännössä niin eri mieltä, sikäli kun palvelut tai työpaikat ovat sellaisia että ne voivat sijaita aseman kyljessä, niin toki niiden tulisi siellä sijaita. Mutta jos ne eivät ole sellaisia, ne kannattaa keskittää mahdollisimman pieneen määrään keskuksia ja hoitaa niihin energiatehokkaat ja nopeat yhteydet joka puolelta.




> Yritin jo vastata, ettei sähköä tuottavia kattiloita ole myynnissä, kun kerran sellaisesta ei ole mitään hyötyä. Ne muuttuvat hyödyllisiksi vasta, kun on syöttätariffi.


Ja en edelleenkään ymmärrä mitä tekemistä tällä on syöttötariffien kanssa? Syöttötariffi on mekanismi jolla taataan minimihinta myydylle sähkölle. Tuulivoimalle tämä on tarpeellinen, koska sen kulut ovat lähes kokonaan pääomakuluja jotka lyödään lukkoon rakennusvaiheessa. Tuulivoimalan omistaja maksaa lyhennykset ja korot joka tapauksessa, eikä siis voi vaikuttaa kuluihinsa riippumatta siitä miten sähkön hinta käyttäytyy. Omistaja hinnoittelle tämän riskin, ja se nostaa tuulivoiman todellisia kustannuksia. On kustannustehokkaampaa subventoida tuulivoimaa hintatakuulla, joka ei välttämättä edes maksa mitään jos hinta pysyy korkeana, kuin suorana investointitukena. Näin riski jaetaan sähkön kuluttajien kesken, vähän niin kuin vakuutuksessa. Yhteistuotantokattila, jonka tuotanto luontaisesti joustaa kysynnän mukaan ei tällaista tarvitse, jos niitä halutaan tukea niin järkevämpi mekanimismi on suora investointituki.

Suhtaudun aika skeptisesti kotipolton todelliseen hyötysuhteeseen, siksi että teollisuusmittakaavan laitokset joita operoidaan ammattimaisesti ovat lähtökohtaisesti (kustannus)tehokkaampia. Toki siirtohäviöt vaikuttavat toiseen suuntaan. Ihan mielenkiintoinen ja tutkimisen arvoinen idea joka tapaukssesa.




> Maailma on muuttunut jonkin verran sadassa vuodessa. Tekee mieli verrata keskittämistä ja hajauttamista vaikka tietotekniikkaan. IBM:n mielestä henkilökohtaisia tietokoneita ei tarvittu, koska maailmalle riitti muuama keskitetty osituskäyttötietokone. Ajatukseen oli muutama kymmenen vuotta sitten pätevät syynsä, ei ole enää.


Hassua, meinasin käyttää tuota juuri päinvastaisena esimerkkinä. Kun PC:t tulivat työpaikoille, niitä markkinointiin mm. pienemmillä ylläpitokuluilla. Nykyään tuollainen väite herättäisi lähinnä hervotonta hihitystä, keskitetyn järjestelmän kustannukset ovat murto-osa siitä mitä noiden pönttöjen ylläpitokulut ovat. Nykyään tehdään webbipohjaisia sovelluksia, keskitettyjä sovellusten jakojärjestelmiä, jne. juuri tästä syystä. Kuluttajapuolella ollaan siirrytty takaisin keskitettyihin sovelluksiin, esim. sellaisiin kuin Facebook tai Joukkoliikennefoorumi, ns. paikallisten ohjelmistojen kehittäminen ei kiinnosta ketään.

PC-trendi on kohti vähemmän tehokkaita ja riisutumpia laitteita, siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että nykykäytössä PC on yhä enemmän pelkkä päätelaite, ihan niin kuin ne vanhat VT100-terminaalit. Henkilökohtainen tietokone oli välivaihe teknologian murroksessa, jonka kulta-aika oli vuodet 1984 - 1994. Raskas tietojenkäsittely suoritetaan yhä harvemmassa isossa palvelinkeskuksessa, loppujen lopuksi se IBM:n kaveri jonka mukaan maailmassa on käyttöä puolelle tusinalle tietokoneelle saattaa hyvinkin olla oikeassa.

Tietotekniikasta vesihuoltoon, sähkön tuotannosta painotuotteiisin, järjestelmät pyrkivät keskittymään. Sen takia että tämä on halvempaa ja käyttäjälle vaivattomampaa. Ainoa merkittävä poikkeus joka tulee mieleen on liikenne ja henkilökohtainen auto.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta miksi kaksiulotteisen himmelin matkustajavirrat ovat ohuita? Matkustajavirrathan riippuvat pallukoiden matkakohteiden ja lähtöpisteiden määrästä. Siis asukamäärästä ja työpaikkojen tai palvelupisteiden määrästä. Menemättä enempää kokemukseen ja teoriaan liikenneverkoista voin todeta, ettei niihin pallukoihin kovin suurta asukasmäärää tarvita, jotta liikenne kannattaa hoitaa joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta se on taas selvä, että jos kriteerinä on, että liikennevirta on liian ohut ellei se riitä raskaalle raideliikenteelle, niin sitten kyllä mennään metsään, vaikkapa Sipoon korpeen.


Ehkä kannattaisi kuitenkin käyttää hyväksi käytännön kokemusta liikenneverkoista, kokemukset auttavat ymmärtämään syy-seuraus suhteita.

Keskustapuolue esittää Helsingin seudun kasvun suuntaamista kuvan mukaiseen rakenteeseen ja panostamista omakotitaloasumiseen. Pallukoita on noin parikymmentä ja ne sijaitsevat 25-50 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Raideliikennettä noihin taajamiin ei tule, vaan joukkoliikennettä hoidetaan busseilla 



Tuollainen asutuksen hajasijoittaminen johtaa käytännössä liikkumisjärjestelmään, joka perustuu henkilöautoihin ja joukkoliikenne on hyvin pienessä roolissa. 

Mallin vaikutukset näkyvät selkeästi jo nyt pääkaupunkiseudulla, jossa omakotitalovaltaisten kehyskuntataajamien joukkoliikenteen käyttö on matala ydinalueeseen verrattuna. 

Ulkomailta tästä Keskustapuolueen ihannemallista on paljon kokemusta USA:sta, jossa Vanhasen mallia on tehokkaasti sovellettu, työpaikatkin on hajautettu ja liikkuminen omakotitalolähiöistä työpaikoille ja palveluihin sujuu henkilöautolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä kannattaisi kuitenkin käyttää hyväksi käytännön kokemusta liikenneverkoista, kokemukset auttavat ymmärtämään syy-seuraus suhteita.


Aivan. Siksi voisi ottaa opiksi sormimallin tai nauhakaupungin teorioiden toteutumisesta käytännössä. Eikä tarvitse mennä Amerikkaan asti, kun voi katsoa mitä täällä Suomen Helsingissä on tapahtunut.

On yritetty luoda säteittäisiä nauhoja muodostamaan sormimalli. Ja mitä syntyi? Hallitsematonta hajaannusta nauhakaupunkisormien väliin, jossa liikenne kasvaa niin ikään hallitsemattomasti  autoiluna. Helsingin seutu ei ole maailman mitassa tästä mitenkään poikkeus.

Yritä saada helminauha pysymään pystyssä pöydällä tai lattialla. Mitä tapahtuu, kun päästät irti? Sinulla on kasa helmiä. Syy-seuraussuhde on painovoima, joka hakee helmille potentiaalienergian minimin. Gravitaatiomalli (=vetovoimamalli) muuten kuvaa myös ihmisten halukkuutta liikkua etäisyyden kasvaessa. Siksi se himmeli asettuu 2-ulotteiseksi. Ja pilvenpiirtäjiä rakentavissa kaupungeissa 3-ulotteiseksi.

Ota nyt jo käteesi seudun kartta ja vertaa sitä Vanhasen piirrokseen. Ne kylät ja taajamat ovat jo olemassa. Onko väärin yrittä keskittää rakentaminen niihin ja yrittää luoda edes bussiyhteyksiä, kun ainoa sallittu raideliikenne eli raskas raideliikenne ei löydä maksajia? Kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle rakennetaan, kun niillä ihmisillä, jotka kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle rakentavat, ei ole varaa ostaa kantakaupungin asuntoja. Paljonko Kampin metroaseman asunnot 20.000 euron neliöhinnalla ratkaisivat seudun asumis- ja liikenneongelmia?

Ja toistan edelleen: Mikä on ratkaisusi liikennemäärän vähentämiseen, joukkoliikenteen osuuden lisäämiseen ja asumistoiveiden täyttämiseen? Vastaa jo tähän sen sijaan että postaat uudelleen kuvia jotka on jo nähty! On helppo räksyttää, ratkaisujen esittäminen vaatii vaatii enemmän.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yritä saada helminauha pysymään pystyssä pöydällä tai lattialla. Mitä tapahtuu, kun päästät irti? Sinulla on kasa helmiä. Syy-seuraussuhde on painovoima, joka hakee helmille potentiaalienergian minimin. Gravitaatiomalli (=vetovoimamalli) muuten kuvaa myös ihmisten halukkuutta liikkua etäisyyden kasvaessa. Siksi se himmeli asettuu 2-ulotteiseksi. Ja pilvenpiirtäjiä rakentavissa kaupungeissa 3-ulotteiseksi.


Meinasin jo aiemmin itse kirjoittaa "kannettu vesi ei kaivossa pysy" vertauksen, mutta siitä aiheesta että koska ihminen on luotu liikkumaan, ei hän jätä tilaisuutta käyttää sitä hyväkseen. Jos jonnekin on vain maantieyhteys, niin hän liikku autolla koska se on kätevintä. Jos jonnekin on sekä rautatie että maantie, hänellä on valinnan varaa auton ja junan välillä. Juna on kuitenkin suositumpi tapa kulkea pidempiä matkoja kuin bussi. Bussin vahvinta aluetta ovat 10-30 minuuttia kestävät matkat. 

Nämä ovat tällaisia ikuisuuskysymyksiä ja aina jonkun tietyn ratkaisun jälkeen seuraa jonkinlainen epätietoisuus miten se oikeasti vaikuttaa tulevaisuudessa. Sama  kuin jos kysyisi ihmisiltä pitäisikö Suomen liittyä Natoon vai olla aina ikuisuuteen asti liitymättä. Molempiin vaihtoehtoihin löytyy yhtä paljon hyvin perusteltua vastauksia, mutta jos jommakkumman valitsee, ja lukitsee sen siihen, niin ollaan silti epävarmoja siitä onko 10-30 vuoden päästä nyt tehty ratkaisu oikea. 




> Kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle rakennetaan, kun niillä ihmisillä, jotka kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle rakentavat, ei ole varaa ostaa kantakaupungin asuntoja. Paljonko Kampin metroaseman asunnot 20.000 euron neliöhinnalla ratkaisivat seudun asumis- ja liikenneongelmia?


Pitäisi meidän kaikkien istua alas ja miettiä olisiko kahden äärivaihtoehdon välillä mahdollista aktiiviesti pyrkiä johonkin kultaiseen keskitiehen joka antaisi kaikille mahdollisimman paljon? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ja toistan edelleen: Mikä on ratkaisusi liikennemäärän vähentämiseen, joukkoliikenteen osuuden lisäämiseen ja asumistoiveiden täyttämiseen? Vastaa jo tähän sen sijaan että postaat uudelleen kuvia jotka on jo nähty! On helppo räksyttää, ratkaisujen esittäminen vaatii vaatii enemmän.


*Ehdotus Helsingin seudun kasvun suuntaamisesta*

Ehdotuksessa muodostetaan sallittu rakennusalue ja määritetään minimikaavoitustiheys sekä luodaan uusia suunniteltuja alueita raideliikenteen varaan. Lisäksi panostetaan täydennysrakentamiseen sekä täytetään merta.

*
Toimenpide 1) Uudisrakennuksia rakennetaan hallitusti ja riittävän tiiviisti rajatulle alueelle sekä luodaan uusia raideliikenteen piiriin kuuluvia alueita*

Rajataan uudisrakentaminen laajennetulla Helsingin seudulla seuraavasti:

 Laajennetulla Helsingin seudulla (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen, Siuntio, Lohja, Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Hyvinkää, Tuusula, Kerava, Järvenpää, Mäntsälä, Pornainen, Sipoo, Porvoo) saa kaavoittaa Kehä III:n, Vantaan itäosan, Keravan ja Järvenpään ulkopuolella uutta asutusta, toimistoja tai palveluita vain

1) joko korkeintaan 1 km:n päähän raideliikenteen asemasta/pysäkistä, jolle on paikallisliikennettä tai

2) Lohjan kaupunkialueelle, Nummelaan, Klaukkalaan, Hyrylään, Mäntsälän taajama-alueelle, Söderkullaan ja Porvoon kaupunkialueelle.

Yllämainittujen alueiden ulkopuolelle saavat rakentaa asuntoja vain maa- ja metsätalouden harjoittajat.

Lisäksi määritellään asuntoalueiden sallittu minimikaavoitustiheys, jota ei saa alittaa.

Rakennuskieltoalueen toteuttamisen yhteydessä osoitetaan 200 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa uusien raideliikenneyhteyksien rakentamiseen sekä uusien alueiden infrastruktuurin rakentamiseen. Summa rahoitetaan pienentämällä kuntien verotulojen tasausta Helsingin seudulta muualle Suomeen.

Uusia alueita palvelevien ratojen sijainti päätetään kaavoituskilpailun perusteella, jossa alueen kunnat esittävät suunnitelman kaavoituksesta ja uusista alueista ja sen perusteella päätetään mikä kunta tai kunnat saavat radan ja infrastruktuuriavustuksen.

*Toimenpide 2) Täydennysrakentamista edistetään*

Luodaan suunnitelma alueen täydennysrakentamisen kehittämisestä, jossa nykyistä kaupunkialuetta tiivistetään tuntuvasti. Helpotetaan vanhojen talojen laajentamista ja korottamista sekä alueen tehokkuutta nostavia kaavamuutoksia ja alitehokkaiden alueiden purkamista.

*Toimenpide 3) Täytetään merta*

Helsingin edustalla on merkittävästi matalia merialueita, joita täyttämällä ja/tai kuivaamalla saadaan rakennusmaata erittäin hyviltä paikoilta. Luodaan suunnitelma, jolla merta täyttämällä muodostetaan uusia alueita esimerkiksi Greater Helsinki Vision kilpailun voittaneen Emerald-suunnitelman hengessä. 

http://www.greaterhelsinkivision.fi/...d_7_boards.pdf

----------


## teme

> Älykkäämpää ja aiheeseen paremmin liittyvää tekstiä on mielipidesivulla tekn.tri. Jukka Heikkisen kirjoittamana. Heikkisen ajatukset eivät vaan innosta niitä, joiden melestä rakentamisen pyörien pitää pyöriä ja se on muka kaikkien etu.


Pakko vielä kommentoida tähän pari sanaa. Luin sen kirjoituksen aamulla, ja vaikka siinä oli paljon hyvää, niin johtopäätökset olivat epäloogisia.

Heikkinen järkeilee, että koska rakentaminen ja asumisväljyyden kasvu tuottaa päästöjä niin Helsingin pitäisi luopua satama-aluiden ja liitosalueen rakentamisesta. Jos näin tehtäisiin, niin rakentamista tapahtuisi muualla, ja luultavasti niin että asumisväljyys olisi vielä suurempi. Vai haluaako Heikkinen laittaa koko maan rakennuskieltoon? Ja mikä Heikkisen kanta on tapauksiin joissa kokonaisenergiankulutus pienenee uudelleen rakennettaessa, vaikka rakentamisen energiankulutus otetaan huomioon? Eikä se korjausrakentaminenkaan mitenkään ekotehokasta ole.

Olisi siinä muutakin huomauttevaa, suhtaudun annettuihin lukuihin kriittisesti ja niidän käyttö haiskahtaa tarkotushakuiselta, mutta siitä joskus toiste. Yleisesti ottaen huomion kiinnittäminen rakentamisen energiatehokkuuden on kuitenkin erittäin toivottavaa, en vaan pidä realistisena sitä että rakentaminen lopetetaan.

----------


## Kani

Olen positiivisesti yllättynyt siitä, että Helsingin Sanomien omalla keskustelupalstalla http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/Vanhasen...rt=100&start=0 lukuisat keskustelijat eivät nielaise sellaisenaan lehden propagandaa, vaan pääkaupunkiseudun betonikoneistosta poikkeavalle näkemyksille löytyy myös ymmärrystä.

Jatkuvat Espoota, Vantaata ja Nurmijärveä tölvivät artikkelit ovat osa Helsingin Sanomien kampanjaa, jonka tavoite on yhdistää kaupunkeja ja keskittää valtaa. On sinisilmäistä sivuuttaa se tosiasia, että kyseisen lehden omistaja on samalla myös merkittävä maanomistaja, jolla on aivan muut kuin journalistiset intressit Helsingin seudun "kehittämisessä". Helsingin naapurikuntien jatkuva ja tarkoituksellinen kalvaminen ovat tätä tunkkaista ja ahdasmielistä vallankäyttöä, joka näyttää kolahtavan osaan tämänkin foorumin keskustelijoista täysillä, jos tikkukaramelliksi saa metrokiskoja.

----------


## Kolli

Mielenkiintoista huomata, että metronvastustajat ovat voimakkaasti profiloitumassa myös toisen seikan kautta: keskustan kannattamisen.
Kaikki se analyyttisyys ja koko quote-tulva onkin unohtunut, kun vaalit lähestyvät. Tosiasiassa kyse onkin siis siitä, että Helsinki ei saisi kehittyä ja siksi on tärkeää, että Helsinkiin ei päästä rakentamaan. Mitä paremmat liikenneyhteydet Helsingin seudulla on, sitä paremmin Helsinkiin voidaan rakentaa. Keskustan tavoitteena onkin siis pitää Helsinki tuottamassa verotuloja muulle maalle, mutta kuitenkin siten, että Helsingillä ei saa mennä liian hyvin. Siksi onkin tärkeää, että "kunnallisdemokratian" varjolla pk-seudun kunnat pidetään erillään, jotta Helsingin seudun kaavoitusta ja liikennettä ei päästä suunnittelemaan tehokkaasti. 
Kun katsoo näitä Suomen "idyllisiä" kaupunkeja, on niistä idylli kaukana:
kaikki vanha hävitetty, autotie vedettÿ läpi ja keskusta täynnä laatikkomaista rakentamista. Lukuunottamatta Raumaa, Tammisaarta ja paria muuta poikkeusta en ole oikein viihtyisiä kaupunkeja nähnyt Helsingin ulkopuolella.Eipä tosiaan löydy sitä puuta niistä maakunnista, kun kaikki puutalot on revitty matalaksi. Imatra, Lapua tai vaikka Siilinjärvi ovat kauhistuttavia mestoja. Betoni siis kelpaa, kunhan se levitetään "kuntakeskuksiin" mataliksi rykelmiksi.

----------


## vompatti

> Yritin jo vastata, ettei sähköä tuottavia kattiloita ole myynnissä, kun kerran sellaisesta ei ole mitään hyötyä.


Osaisitko kertoa vähän enemmän näistä kattiloista? Voitko antaa vaikka linkin jonkin kattilavalmistajan kotisivuille?




> Kirstin mukaan yksi ydinvoimala tuottaa noin 6 TWh.


Suomen metsien vuotuinen kasvu on noin 150 TWh. Kannattaako neljä prosenttia vuotuisesta kasvusta polttaa ydinvoimalan korvaamiseksi? Eiköhän puulle saataisi jotakin parempaakin käyttöä kuin polttaminen.




> Sähköä ei voi varastoida. Syöttötariffin ansiosta talous voi ostaa sähköä silloin kun se tarvitsee enemmän tehoa kuin oma tuotanto ja myydä kun tuotantokapasiteeti ylittää oman kulutuksen.


Utopiassasi sähkön varastointiongelmat on ratkaistu, mutta tämä ratkaisu soveltuu käytettäväksi vain autoiluun? Ajattelin asian niin, että jos sähköä kerran voi varastoida autoiluun, niin kai sitä voisi varastoida muuhunkin käyttöön.




> Mutta eivät synny ilmaiseksi uudet ydinvoimalatkaan.


Ydinvoimalat eivät todellakaan ole ilmaisia, mutta vastapainoksi tuottavat halvinta mahdollista sähköä. Kun suuret investoinnit on tehty, on järkevää käyttää laitoksia täydellä teholla koko ajan. Käytetäänkö omakotitalojen sähköä tuottavia biomassaa polttavia kattiloita koko ajan täydellä teholla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaisitko kertoa vähän enemmän näistä kattiloista? Voitko antaa vaikka linkin jonkin kattilavalmistajan kotisivuille?


En voi antaa linkkiä valmistajan sivuille. Kirjoitinhan jo aikaisemmin, ettei kukaan valmista tuotteita, joille ei ole vielä markkinoita. Samasta syystä bensa-asemilla ei myydä vetyä, vaikka EU:ssa onkin käynnistetty vetyautohanke. Vetyautohanketta ei kuitenkaan kaadettu siksi, ettei bensa-asemilla myydä vetyä, joka olisi perustellut sen, ettei vetyautoja kannata suunnitella. Ei tainnut olla bensa-asemaverkkoakaan kun Daimler ja kumppanit rakensivat ensimmäisiä polttomoottoriautoja.  :Smile: 

Arvaan, etten osaa kertoa tällaisten kattiloiden ominaisuuksista paljoa enempää kuin tekniikasta ymmärrät itsekään. Mutta ei kyse ole muusta kuin siitä, että kattilaan lisätään höyrykierto, joka pyörittää höyryturbiinigeneraattoria. Tulistettua höyryä saa helposti tulipesän sisällä olevasta vesiputkikattilarakenteesta. Turbiinin jälkeen höyry lauhdutetaan esim. patterikierron paluuvesivirtaan. Turbiinikierron vesi lienee syytä pitää erillään patterivedestä, jotta turbiiniin ei päädy sopimattomia partikkeleita ja kemikaaleja.

Nykyään valmistetaan massatuotantona polttomoottoreiden pakokaasuilla toimivia turbiineja, joten turbiinin valmistaminen ei ole ongelma. Generaattori vielä vähäisempi. Generaattorin perään tarvitaan invertteri, joka tekee tuotetusta sähköstä sähköverkkokelpoista. Tämäkin on triviaalia tekniikka nykyään.




> Suomen metsien vuotuinen kasvu on noin 150 TWh. Kannattaako neljä prosenttia vuotuisesta kasvusta polttaa ydinvoimalan korvaamiseksi? Eiköhän puulle saataisi jotakin parempaakin käyttöä kuin polttaminen.


Tämä lienee puhtaasti poliittinen kysymys. Nyt osa kasvusta jätetään lahoamaan. Kaikki eivät pidä ydinvoimaloista ja niiden jäteongelmista. Luontaisen tai viljellyn puunkasvun käyttämien uusiutuvana energiana lienee poliittisesti helpompi ratkaisu. Ja ympäristön kannalta parempi.




> Utopiassasi sähkön varastointiongelmat on ratkaistu, mutta tämä ratkaisu soveltuu käytettäväksi vain autoiluun? Ajattelin asian niin, että jos sähköä kerran voi varastoida autoiluun, niin kai sitä voisi varastoida muuhunkin käyttöön.


Hyvä huomio. En osaa sanoa, onko kuitenkaan kannattavaa tasata myös kiinteän käytön tuotantoa ja kulutusta akuilla. Ajoneuvossa akku on pakollinen, rakennuksessa varastona on periaatteessa sähköverkko.




> Ydinvoimalat eivät todellakaan ole ilmaisia, mutta vastapainoksi tuottavat halvinta mahdollista sähköä. Kun suuret investoinnit on tehty, on järkevää käyttää laitoksia täydellä teholla koko ajan.


Ydinvoimalla tuotetun sähkön hinta on vähän samanlainen juttu kuin öljyn hinta. Öljyä myydään hinnalla, joka tuskin kattaa öljyn aiheuttamia ympäristötuhoja koskaan. Tai se ei kata raakaöljyn tuottamisen kustannuksia kuin pumppaamisen osalta, ei siltä osalta, että raakaöljyä saadaan pumpattavaksi sen kulutuksen mukaan. Mehän poltamme öljyä, jota ekosysteemi on tuottanut miljardeja kertoja pidempänä aikana kuin me kulutamme sen.

Ydinvoimankaan markkinahinta ei kata kaikkia kuluja, joita me emme edes vielä tiedä. Tsernobylin vahinkoja ei liene kukaan koskaan maksanut, ne vain siivottiin unohduksiin aitaamalla alue ja odottamalla säteilysairaiden ihmisten kuolevan.

Minä olen sillä kannalla, että otan mieluummin puun polton kuin ydinvoimalan, jos se on mahdollista.




> Käytetäänkö omakotitalojen sähköä tuottavia biomassaa polttavia kattiloita koko ajan täydellä teholla?


Optimointikysymys, johon minulla ei ole vastausta. Yhden suihkun käyttö edellyttää käyttöveden noin 25 kW:n lämmitystehoa. Omakotitalon lämmitysteho mitoituspakkasella ei ole näinkään suuri, minkä vuoksi omalla polttoaineella toimivat lämmityslaitokset varustetaan käyttöveden varaajalla, jotta maksimiteho voidaan mitoittaa rakennuksen lämmitystarpeen mukaan.

Jos lämmityslaitos tuottaa sivussa sähköä, mutta pääkäyttö on lämmön tuotanto, käytön mitoittaa lämmitystarve, ei sähkön tarve. Jolloin ei tietenkään toimita jatkuvalla täydellä teholla kuin 35 asteen pakkasella. En tunne yksityiskohtia siitä, miten paljon voidaan säätää polttimen tehoa, mutta yleinen periaate on, että poltin toimii ajoittain. Eli silloin kun poltin toimii, se toimii hyvällä hyötysuhteella. Muuten se on pois päältä.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Eräs mielenkiintoinen tähän liittyvä ilmiö. Suomessa on kaupunkeja tai muita kyliä, joissa on ylitarjontaa kerrostaloasunnoista vakituisiksi asunnoiksi. Ne asunnot ovat ruvenneet menemään kaupaksi loma-asunnoiksi. Enkä yhtään ihmettele. Jos ei ole kiinnostunut kaikesta kesämökin ylläpitoon liittyvästä askartelusta, kymmenien kilometrien päässä olevasta ruokakaupasta ja viheliäisestä automatkasta keskelle ei mitään, voi vaihtaa maisemaa paljon rentouttavammalla tavalla. Pikkukaupunki tarjoaa idylliä, mutta täydet palvelut.


Alammeko me muuttumaan keskieurooppalaisiksi? Esimerkiksi Belgian rannikko on melko täynnä kerrostaloja, joissa pääosin on belgialaisten loma-asuntoja. Belgian rannikolla kulkee Kusttram -niminen raitiovaunulinja (http://www.dekusttram.be/), jolla riittänee etenkin vilkkaimpaan loma-aikaan matkustajia. Lomasesongin ulkopuolella tuo rannikkoseutu sen sijaan on melko autiota.

Näemmekö me vielä sen päivän, kun Suomen kesämökki/-kerrostaloalueella kulkee raitiovaunulinja?  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

> En voi antaa linkkiä valmistajan sivuille. Kirjoitinhan jo aikaisemmin, ettei kukaan valmista tuotteita, joille ei ole vielä markkinoita.


Katso, mitä kirjoitit aikaisemmin:



> Mmeillä ei ole syöttötariffia eli ylimääräistä sähköä ei voi myydä sähköverkkoon. Saksassa tällainen kuitenkin onnistuu ja siellä on kiinteistöjä, jotka tienaavat sähkön myynnistä.


Annahan joku linkki saksalaisiin kotisivuihin, jotka asiaa käsittelevät. Haluan lisätietoja. 




> Generaattorin perään tarvitaan invertteri, joka tekee tuotetusta sähköstä sähköverkkokelpoista. Tämäkin on triviaalia tekniikka nykyään.


Miksi ihmeessä generaattori tarvitsee invertterin? Ei ydinvoimalassakaan ole generaattorin perässä invertteriä.

Voidaanko puhua suomea? Invertteri on suomeksi kääntäjästä riippuen joko taajuusmuuttaja tai vaihtosuuntaaja. Taajuusmuuttaja pitää sisällään aina vaihtosuuntaajan (poikkeus on syklokonvertteri, jonka taajuusalue on hyvin rajallinen). Tarkoitat tässä tapauksessa invertterillä varmaan taajuusmuuttajaa?

----------


## vompatti

> Näemmekö me vielä sen päivän, kun Suomen kesämökki/-kerrostaloalueella kulkee raitiovaunulinja?


Suomessa tyhjien kerrostaloasuntojen myynnissä on erityisesti kunnostautunut Kaskinen. Kaskisiin saisi hyvin raitiotielinjan Seinäjoelta. Valitettavasti en tiedä, mitä Kaskisten asuntojen ostajat asuinnoillaan tekivät: käytetäänkö asuntoja ympärivuotiseen ja vaikituiseen asumiseen vai kesäasumiseen.

Tyhjiä kerrostaloasuntoja on myös Lieksassa. Olenkin aina haaveillut raitiovaunusta Joensuusta Nurmekseen. Pitäisi myydä idea Pohjois-Karjalaan! Mutta eikös erään suomalaisen kiskokalustotehtaan läheisyydessä olekin tyhjiä asuntoja?

Suomessa on vieläkin 100 000 tyhjää kerrostaloasuntoa (asuntoja on yhteensä tyhjillään noin 200 000), joten mahdollisuuksia kerrostalomökkeilyyn on. Esteenä monissa asunnoissa on korkea yhtiövastike.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen positiivisesti yllättynyt siitä, että Helsingin Sanomien omalla keskustelupalstalla http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/Vanhasen...rt=100&start=0 lukuisat keskustelijat eivät nielaise sellaisenaan lehden propagandaa, vaan pääkaupunkiseudun betonikoneistosta poikkeavalle näkemyksille löytyy myös ymmärrystä.


Vähemmistössä Vanhasen mallin kannattajat ovat. Myös kilpaileviin lehtiin on saanut kirjoittaa asiasta, ja samansuuntainen on tulos. 

Keskusteluja kun seuraa niin huomaa että vallitsevina on 4 eri ajatussuuntaa:

1) Ne jotka haluavat asua maaseutumaisesti ouutarhakaupungissa eivätkä välitä erityisesti Helsingin palveluista, pääasia että työpaikka löytyy läheltä ja pääsee asumaan omakotitalossa. Nämä ovat vilpittömimmät  Vanhaen mallin kannattajat. Joukossa on myös sellaisia jotka uskovat että jos Helsingin päättäjät joustaisivat hieman, ja tuijottaisivat muuhun kuin omaan napaansa, niin malli voisi toimia. 
2) Ne joille on tärkeä näyttävä talo, ja hieno auto. He uskovat myös että autoteollisuus tulee ratkaisemaan sähköautojen ongelmat ja pikaisesti. Helsinki merkitsee heille itä-eurooppalaistyylistä slummia jonne ei lähdetä vapaaehtoisesti. Oma työ on sellaista johon liittyy paljon ulkomaanmatkoja, joten kun käy monta kertaa vuodessa Lontoossa, Pariisissa ja Shanghaissa, niin Helsinkiin ei yksinkertaisesti huvita lähteä. Vanhasen idea on heidän mielestään kerrassaan mainio, Vapaavuoren kuluisi heidän mielestä erota kokoomuksesta ja liittyä demareihin tai kommareihin.
3) Ne jotka mielellään asuisivat puutarhakaupungissa, mutta haluavat sellaisten löytyvän enemmän ratojen varsilta lyhyen matkan päässä Helsingistä kuin keskeltä ei mitään. Näillä ihmisillä on usein sellainen koulutus että mahdollisuudet työllistyä pienemmällä paikkakunnalla on hankalaa, joten on pakko taipua sellaisen kompromissiin että perheestä ainakin toinen vanhempi käy töissä pk-seudulla, ja tekee matkat ennemin junalla tai metrolla, kuin autolla, jos sellaine mahdollisuus on. Nämä kannattavat Soininvaaran mallia.
4) Ne jotka eivät halua asua missään puutarhakaupungissa, vaan urbaanisti Helsingin kantakaupungissa, tai jossain arvokkaasti vanhentuneessa esikaupungissa, ja jotka eivät halua kulkea autolla töihin. Heille Helsingin tarjoamat vapaa-ajanviettomahdollisuudet ovat paljon tärkeämmät kuin maaseudun vastaavat. Siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että maalla tai pikkukaupungissa ei voi harrastaa samoja asioita kuin suurkaupungissa.

Merkillepantavaa on myös että tyypillisissä lähiöissä asuu usein typpiä 1 ja 3, mutta aivan eri syistä, ja he näkevät oman kotilähiönsä aivan eri silmin.




> Jatkuvat Espoota, Vantaata ja Nurmijärveä tölvivät artikkelit ovat osa Helsingin Sanomien kampanjaa, jonka tavoite on yhdistää kaupunkeja ja keskittää valtaa. On sinisilmäistä sivuuttaa se tosiasia, että kyseisen lehden omistaja on samalla myös merkittävä maanomistaja, jolla on aivan muut kuin journalistiset intressit Helsingin seudun "kehittämisessä". Helsingin naapurikuntien jatkuva ja tarkoituksellinen kalvaminen ovat tätä tunkkaista ja ahdasmielistä vallankäyttöä, joka näyttää kolahtavan osaan tämänkin foorumin keskustelijoista täysillä, jos tikkukaramelliksi saa metrokiskoja.


Suomessa on lehdistövapaus, ja mikä tahansa lehti saa kehua tai haukkua yksittäisen politikon tai puolueen tai vallanpitäjän mielipiteitä. Vanhanen ei itse ole koskaan sen enempi asunut Helsingissä kuin kehunut Helsinkiä mistään ja tehnyt sen jo aikaisemmin selväksi. Pääministerin virka-asuntoakin Meilahdessa hän on käyttänyt vain kesämökkinä tai "vieraidensa" majoittamiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Minä en ainakaan näe tuosta tekstistä, että siinä oltaisiin vain raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan, vaan nimenomaan korostetaan joukkoliikenteen perustuvan busseihin.


On kyllä todellakin omituinen tulkinta, että Vanhanen olisi vain raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan. Vanhanen ilmoitti kannattavansa Länsimetroa sekä Kehärataa ja ymmärtääkseni näiden lisäksi vain Sipoon metro ja Espoon kaupunkirata ovat sellaisia pääkaupunkiseudun raskasraidehankkeita, joita olisi edes teoriassa mahdollista päästä rakentamaan lähimmän 10 vuoden aikana.

Ennemmin pitäisi tehdä johtopäätös, että Vanhanen on nimenomaan kevyttä raideliikennettä vastaan, koska hän sanoi raideliikenteen rakentamisen olevan järkevää vain muutamalle paikalle pääkaupunkiseutua. Näinhän asia raskaan raideliikenteen osalta varsin pitkälle onkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Annahan joku linkki saksalaisiin kotisivuihin, jotka asiaa käsittelevät. Haluan lisätietoja.


Jos maltat pari päivää, niin saan ehkä hieman enemmän materiaalia tästä aiheesta. Mutta kun on kyse nolla- tai negatiivisen energian talosta, myytävä sähkö ei synny ostetulla polttoaineella, vaan esim. aurinkopaneeleilla. Eli sellaisessa rakennuksessa ei ole lämmityskattilaa.




> Miksi ihmeessä generaattori tarvitsee invertterin? Ei ydinvoimalassakaan ole generaattorin perässä invertteriä.


Voimalaitoksessa vaihtovirran taajuus syntyy generaattorin pyörimisnopeudesta. Kun generaattori on suoraan turbiinin akselilla, voimalaitoksessa vakioidaan turbiinin pyörimisnopeus ja tehoa säädetään höyryn määrällä. Ydinvoimalahan on höyryvoimala, jos joku ei sitä tiedä.

Kotivoimalaitoksessa lienee helpompaa sallia turbiinille ja generaattorille pyörimisnoepuden vaihtelu, koska generaattorin kuormitusvaihtelut ovat luultavasti huomattavan suuret suhteessa generaattorin tehoon. Taajuusmuuttajalla huolehditaan siitä, että tuotetun sähkön taajuus on tahdistettuna sähköverkon kanssa.




> Voidaanko puhua suomea? Invertteri on suomeksi kääntäjästä riippuen joko taajuusmuuttaja tai vaihtosuuntaaja. Taajuusmuuttaja pitää sisällään aina vaihtosuuntaajan (poikkeus on syklokonvertteri, jonka taajuusalue on hyvin rajallinen). Tarkoitat tässä tapauksessa invertterillä varmaan taajuusmuuttajaa?


Voidaan puhua kansankieltä tai kevyttä ammattikieltä. Ajattelen, että foorumin lukijat ymmärtäisivät sanan invertteri, koska se on nykyään yleinen sähkökulkuneuvojen komponentti, ja invertteri-nimitystä käytetään suomenkielisessä alan kirjallisuudessa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> On kyllä todellakin omituinen tulkinta, että Vanhanen olisi vain raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan.


Etkö ole lukenut HS:n artikkelia ja tämän ketjun aiempia viestejä?




> Mutta lainaanpa tähän nyt toimittajan kirjoittamaa tekstiä sanasta sanaan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut HS / Riku Jokinen
> 
> ...


Antero

----------


## Kolli

Välillä vähän muuta asiaa: Eduskunta saa käsiteltäväkseen maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain muutoksen.
Siinä on monta mielenkiintoista seikkaa.
http://217.71.145.20/TRIPviewer/show...unta.fi&f=WORD

Muutettavan §110 perustelut:



> *110 §.* Kehittämisalueet. Pykälään ehdotetaan lisättäväksi 4 momentti, jonka mukaan kehittämisalueeksi voidaan nimetä sellainen rakentamaton tai rakennettu alue, joka sijaitsee tai tulee sijaitsemaan *raideliikenneaseman* läheisyydessä, milloin alueen rakentamisen tai uudistamisen tavoitteet ja kehittämistarpeet ovat aseman toteuttamisesta johtuen muuttumassa. 
> 
> Säännös mahdollistaisi kehittämisalueen nimeämisen olemassa olevan tai suunnitteilla olevan raideliikenteen aseman läheisyyteen. Raideliikenteellä tarkoitetaan *juna-, metro- ja raitiotieliikennettä*. Säännöksen soveltaminen edellyttäisi lisäksi, että alueen rakentamisen tai uudistamisen tavoitteet ja tarpeet ovat aseman läheisyydestä johtuen muuttuneet tai muuttumassa. Raideliikenteen toimintaedellytysten varmistaminen vaatii usein rakentamisen tehokkuuden nostamista ja yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämistä aseman vaikutuspiiriin kuuluvalla alueella. 
> 
> Säännöksen tavoitteena on edistää kunnan maapoliittisten keinojen käyttöä raideliikenteen vaikutuspiirissä olevien alueiden maankäytön tehostamisessa. Tavoitteena on tätä kautta myös raideliikenteen toimintamahdollisuuksien parantaminen. Tehokkaalla joukkoliikenteellä on merkitystä ilmastonmuutoksen hillitsemisen kannalta.


Kaukolämpöasiaa:
*57 a §.* 


> Kaukolämpöverkkoon liittymisvelvollisuus. Lakiin ehdotetaan otettavaksi säännös mahdollisuudesta antaa asemakaavassa määräys rakennuksen liittämisestä kaukolämpöverkkoon. Arvioitaessa mahdollisuutta määräyksen ottamiseen kaavaan lähtökohtana on kaavan tehtävä alueiden käytön ja rakentamisen ohjaamisessa. Kaukolämpöverkostoa ja sen toteuttamista voidaan pitää sellaisena alueen käyttöön liittyvänä kysymyksenä, johon liittymisestä määräämisen voidaan katsoa soveltuvan asemakaavaan, kunhan määräykselle on maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaista lähtevät perusteet. Edellytyksenä tällaisen määräyksen antamiselle olisi, että määräys on tarpeen energian tehokkaan ja kestävän käytön, tavoiteltavan ilman laadun tai kaavan muiden tavoitteiden kannalta. 
> 
> Yhteistuotantoon perustuvaa kaukolämpöä voidaan pitää ympäristöystävällisenä tapana tuottaa lämpöenergiaa, varsinkin jos se tuotetaan käyttäen polttoaineena uusiutuvaa energiaa. Yhteistuotantoon tai enimmäkseen uusiutuvien luonnonvarojen käyttöön perustuvaan kaukolämpöverkkoon liittymisellä pyritään parantamaan energian tehokasta ja kestävää käyttöä sekä ilman laatua.
> 
> Määräystä sovellettaisiin uuteen rakennukseen, jonka rakennuslupaa haettaessa kaukolämpöverkko on toteutettu siten, että siihen liittyminen on mahdollista rakennuspaikan välittömässä läheisyydessä. Säännöksellä varmistettaisiin se, että kaukolämpöverkko on valmiina siinä vaiheessa kun rakennus on tarpeen liittää lämmitysjärjestelmään. Välittömällä läheisyydellä tarkoitettaisiin likimain samaa etäisyyttä kuin vesihuoltoverkkoon liittymisessä eli noin 20 metriä tontin rajasta. Kaavan valmistelun yhteydessä on varmistettava, että oikeus liittymiseen on turvattu määräyksen kattamalla alueella. 
> 
> Poikkeuksen kaukolämpöverkkoon liittymisvelvollisuudesta muodostaisivat rakennukset, joiden lämmitystapa on vielä kaukolämpöäkin tehokkaampi. Tarkoituksena on, että vaihtoehtoista lämmitysjärjestelmää verrataan paikkakunnalla tarjolla olevaan kaukolämpöverkkoon ja sen päästöihin. Pykälän 3 momentin ensimmäisessä kohdassa tarkoitetaan ns. matalaenergiarakennusta, jonka ominaisuudet on kuvattu Suomen rakentamismääräyskokoelman osan D3 kohdassa 2.2.1. Tarkoituksena on, että vertailulämpöhäviö seuraa kulloinkin voimassa olevaa määräystasoa.
> 
> Pykälän 3 momentin toisen kohdan mukaisella uusiutuviin energialähteisiin perustuvalla vähäpäästöisellä lämmitysjärjestelmällä tarkoitetaan lämmitysjärjestelmää, joka perustuu merkittäviltä osin aurinkoenergiaan, täyden tehon maalämpöpumppuun tai vähäpäästöisiin biopolttoaineisiin. 
> ...



Pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaava olisi pakollinen:




> *46 a §.* Pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaava. Lakiin ehdotetaan lisättäväksi säännös pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien (Espoo, Helsinki, Kauniainen, Vantaa) *yhteisestä yleiskaavasta* (pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaava). 
> 
> Tavoitteena on muiden pääkaupunkiseudun kehittämiseen tähtäävien toimenpiteiden ohella edistää ja tehostaa pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien maankäytön tavoitteiden yhteensovittamista.
> 
> Säännösehdotuksen sanamuodon mukaan yhteisen yleiskaavan laatiminen pääkaupunkiseudulla olisi sen kuntien velvollisuus, mutta se voitaisiin laatia oikeusvaikutteiseksi tai oikeusvaikutuksettomaksi. Pääkaupunkiseudun yhteisestä yleiskaavasta olisi voimassa se, mitä maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain 6 luvussa säädetään kuntien yhteisestä yleiskaavasta. Siten pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat voisivat antaa yhteisen yleiskaavan laatimisen ja hyväksymisen maakunnan liiton, tehtävään soveltuvan muun kuntainliiton, kuten esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistyövaltuuskunnan, tai kuntien muun yhteisen toimielimen tehtäväksi.
> 
> Vaikka säännös pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaavan laatimisesta olisi velvoittava, lakiin ei otettaisi säännöstä siitä, missä ajassa tämä kaava olisi hyväksyttävä. Se riippuisi kunnista itsestään ja siinä voitaisiin ottaa huomioon se, että suuri osa voimassa olevista pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yleiskaavoista on suhteellisen nuoria. Säännös ilmaisisi kuitenkin selvän tavoitteen, johon on päästävä. 
> 
> Oikeusvaikutteisen pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaavan vahvistaisi ympäristöministeriö soveltaen, mitä maakuntakaavan vahvistamisesta lain 31 § 1 momentissa säädetään. Maakuntakaavan ja pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaavan suhteesta olisi voimassa, mitä maakuntakaavan ja yhteisen yleiskaavan suhteesta säädetään lain 48 §:ssä. Muutoin pääkaupunkiseudun yleiskaavaan sovellettaisiin, mitä yleiskaavasta laissa säädetään. 
> ...


.


Kommentteja?

----------


## Antero Alku

> *Ehdotus Helsingin seudun kasvun suuntaamisesta*...


Tulkitsenko oikein, että ehdotuksesi tarkoittaa käytännössä, että Helsingin työssäkäyntialueella on parisenkymmentä taajamaa, joiden olemassaolevan yhdyskuntarakenteen jatkoksi saa rakentaa ja haja-asutuksen perustaminen on kielletty?

Vanhasen pallukkakartta ei taida paljon tästä poiketa, mutta olethan ehdotuksessasi ollut toki paljon yksityiskohtaisempi. Toisaalta minusta Vanhasenkin ajatuksissa on yksityiskohtia, jotka hän HS:n artikkelin mukaan on kuitenkin määritellyt subjektiivisina tavoitteina kuten Lähikauppa pitäisi olla jokaisella kävelymatkan päässä. Sinulla on normatiivinen määrittely, kuten 1 km raideliikenteen asemasta/pysäkistä tai haluat asettaa minimikaavoitustiheyden.

Viittaat visiokilpailun voittajatyöhön, Emeraldiin. Kilpailun muutkin työt olivat varsin samanhenkisiä periaatteiltaan. Monissa töissä oli raskasta raideliikennettä täydennetty kevyellä raideliikenteellä, kuten Emeraldissakin.

Minä en kuitenkaan ole merentäyttöjen kannalla. Miksi rakennettaisiin kalliisti täyttömaalle, kun on valmista maata käytettävissä käytännössä rajattomasti? Meri ja rannikko ovat arvoja sinänsä, ja monet ihmiset haluavat säilyttää ne ja maksavat niistä esim. rannassa olevien asuntojen hinnassa.

Täydennysrakentaminen on yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämistä tai eheyttämistä, tilanteesta riippuen. Mutta sen ekologisuuden kanssa on syytä olla tarkkana. Jos ihmiset eivät pääse kävellen ulkoilemaan ja ajavat ulkoillakseen autolla esim. Luukkiin, se ei ole todellakaan ympäristöystävällistä. Mikrotason kaupunkitilan suunnittelu ei yleensä kuulu tämäntapaisiin pohdintoihin, muutta koko kaavan onnistuminen voi olla kiinni lähiympäristön laadusta. Samalla maankäytön tehokkuudella voidaan rakentaa hyvin ja viihtysästi tai huonosti ja epäviihtyistästi, jolloin virkistys ei ole mahdollista edes virkistykseen varatuilla paikoilla.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Etkö ole lukenut HS:n artikkelia ja tämän ketjun aiempia viestejä?


Eikös tuosta alla olevasta lainauksesta käy varsin selvästi ilmi, että Vanhasen mielestä joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa raskaalla raideliikenteellä osalla pääkaupunkiseutua ja muuten busseilla?




> Toimiva joukkoliikenne on yksi Vanhasen ratkaisuista kasvihuonepäästöjen vähentämiseksi.
> Raskaita raideratkaisuja voidaan tehdä vain pääkaupunkiseudulla. Muualla valinta on käytännössä bussiliikenne.

----------


## petteri

> Tulkitsenko oikein, että ehdotuksesi tarkoittaa käytännössä, että Helsingin työssäkäyntialueella on parisenkymmentä taajamaa, joiden olemassaolevan yhdyskuntarakenteen jatkoksi saa rakentaa ja haja-asutuksen perustaminen on kielletty?
> 
> Vanhasen pallukkakartta ei taida paljon tästä poiketa, mutta olethan ehdotuksessasi ollut toki paljon yksityiskohtaisempi.


Vanhasen hajakeskustettu yhdyskuntamalli poikkeaa ehdotuksestani paljon. 

Ensimmäinen suuri ero on kaavoituskielto. Ehdotukseni mukaan laajennetulla Helsingin seudulla (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen, Siuntio, Lohja, Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Hyvinkää, Tuusula, Kerava, Järvenpää, Mäntsälä, Pornainen, Sipoo, Porvoo) saa kaavoittaa Kehä III:n, Vantaan itäosan, Keravan ja Järvenpään ulkopuolella uutta asutusta, toimistoja tai palveluita vain

1) joko korkeintaan 1 km:n päähän raideliikenteen asemasta/pysäkistä

2) Lohjan kaupunkialueelle, Nummelaan, Kirkkonummen taajamaan, Klaukkalaan, Hyrylään, Hyvinkään kaupunkialueelle, Mäntsälän taajama-alueelle, Söderkullaan ja Porvoon kaupunkialueelle.

Vanhasen keskustalaisessa yhdyskuntamallissa ei ole kunnille minkäänlaista kaavoituskieltoa, vaan kunnat saavat yhä kaavoittaa sekä antaa poikkeuslupia rakentaa omakotitaloja ja palveluita joka puolelle Uuttamaata raideliikenteen ulottumattomiin eikä minkäänlaista minimikaavoitustiheyttä vaadita. Vanhasen mallissa lisätään kaavoitusta kehyskuntiin ja samalla annetaan nykyisen villin rakentamismallin jatkua.

Minun ehdotuksessani mm. Siuntion kk, Ojakkala, Veikkola,  Pohjois-Espoo, Luoteis-Vantaa, Lepsämä, Röylä, Nurmijärven kirkko, Rajamäki, suurin osa Tuusulaa, Nikkilä(kunnes juna kulkee), Pornainen, Box ja kaikki muutkin alueen kylät ja haja-asutusalueet laitettaisiin kaava-alueilla laajennuskaavoitus- ja haja-asutusalueilla poikkeuslupakieltoon. Niihin voitaisiin rakentaa (merkittävästi) uutta vain ratojen rakentamisen myötä. Toki maa- ja metsätalouden harjoittajille sallittaisiin yhä poikkeusluvat.

Kaavoitusjärjestys, jossa asutus, toimistot ja palvelut pitää rakentaa korkeintaan 1 km päähän raideliikenteen asemasta/pysäkistä laajennettaisiin myös mahdollisuuksien mukaan myös Nummelaan, Klaukkalaan ja Söderkullaan kunhan sinne saadaan raiteet.

Toinen suuri ero on panostus raideliikenteen rakentamiseen, joka Vanhas-kantaisessa yhdyskuntasuunnitelmassa on kokonaan tyrmätty. Keskustalaisen yhdyskuntasuunnittelun mukainen liikenne perustuu käytännössä lähes kokonaan henkilöautoiluun.

Kolmas suuri ero on panostus täydennysrakentamiseen. Ja toki erona ovat myös merentäytöt.

----------


## kemkim

Tekee mieli nyt sanoa ikävästi, mutta Vanhanen voisi keskittyä näiden Ideapark-touhuilujen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamispuheiden sijaan niihin naisiinsa, kun ne hommat eivät ole niin vaarallisia valtion toiminnalle. Pääministerimme vaikuttaa yllättävän epäluotettavalta ja epämääräiseltä muutenkin, toivottavasti hänen käsissään ei ole paljoa valtaa, tai ennustan vielä kosolti ongelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös tuosta alla olevasta lainauksesta käy varsin selvästi ilmi, että Vanhasen mielestä joukkoliikenne voidaan hoitaa raskaalla raideliikenteellä osalla pääkaupunkiseutua ja muuten busseilla?


Se ei tarkoita sitä, että Vanhanen ajattelisi ristiin raskaan raideliikenteen olevan ratkaisu kun hän moittii, ettei se ole ratkaisu.

Julkisuudessa olevan uutisoinnin perusteella Vanhasen mielestä raskaalle raideliikenteelle ei ole edellytyksiä muualla kuin pääkaupunkiseuduilla, mutta täälläkään se ei ratkaise maankäytön hajaantumisen ongelmaa, vaikka sitä täällä ylipäätään on mahdollista jossain määrin käyttää. Se on siis Vanhasen mielipide kirjoittelun perusteella.

Minun mielestäni raskaalle raidelliikenteelle paikallisjunan muodossa on menestymisen mahdollisuuksia monessakin paikassa Suomessa, mutta tämä keskusteluhan koskeekin vain pääkaupunkiseutua.

Siinä olen Vanhasen kanssa samaa mieltä, ettei raskas raideliikenne ratkaise pääkaupunkiseudun hajaantumisen ongelmaa. Sillä on ollut puoli vuosisataa aikaa estää hajaantuminen, mutta se ei ole sitä tehnyt. Jos verrataan Länsiväylän käytävää muihin päälikennekäytäviin, erityisesti raidekäytäviin, yhdyskuntarakenteessa ei ole mitään merkittävää positiivista eroa, joka tekisi raidekäytävät paremmiksi. Ei tehokkaampaa rakentamista, tiiviimpää maankäyttöä tai monimuotoisempaa yhdyskuntarakennetta. Itse asiassa Länsiväylän käytävä on raidekäytäviä parempi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensimmäinen suuri ero on kaavoituskielto.


Vanhasen ajatukset eivät kokonaisuutena näytä olevan näin yksityiskohtaisella tasolla. Tosin kaavoituskielto ei ole mikään yksityiskohta, vaan keskeinen ja suuri asia. Arvelen tosin, ettei sellainen kategorinen kielto ole meillä mahdollinen ns. perusrakennusoikeuden vuoksi. Se onkin oma ongelmansa, tosin äkkiä sitäkin kierretään tekemällä Landbon kaltaisia kaavaplänttejä keskelle metsää.




> Vanhasen mallissa lisätään kaavoitusta kehyskuntiin ja samalla annetaan nykyisen villin rakentamismallin jatkua.


Jos periaate on vahvistaa nykyisiä keskuksia, niin silloin periaate ei ole edistää hajarakentamista.




> Toinen suuri ero on panostus raideliikenteen rakentamiseen, joka Vanhas-kantaisessa yhdyskuntasuunnitelmassa on kokonaan tyrmätty.


Vanhasen kriitiikki kohdistuu raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen, jota ei voi rakentaa kyllin tiheästi. Jos Vanhanen ei ole perillä nykyaikaisista raideliikenneratkaisuista ja -trendeistä, niin ei sitä voi kovin moittia. Eihän niistä ole perillä moni sellainenkaan, jonka ammattinsa tai tehtäviensä vuoksi pitäisi olla perillä. Vanhanen on pääministeri, ei liikenne- tai kaavoitusministeri.




> Kolmas suuri ero on panostus täydennysrakentamiseen. Ja toki erona ovat myös merentäytöt.


Eikö olemassa olevien keskusten yhteyteen rakentaminen ole täydennysrakentamista?

Olennainen asiasta käydyssä keskustelussa unohtunut seikka on aika. Yhdyskuntarakennetta ei voi muuttaa muutamassa vuodessa, joka on aika, jolloin pitäisi saada CO2-päästöt alenemaan. Vaikka kaikki omakotiasukkaat suostuisivat muuttamaan heti kerrostaloihin metroasemalle, niitä metroja ja kerrostaloja ei rakenneta heti. HKL:n aiempi toive oli, että joka vuosi olisi 70 M metrorakentamiseen. Sillä saa yhden asemavälin. Entä kuka maksaa tyhjäksi jäävän rakennuskannan? Tai sen uuden, eihän omakotiasujalla ole varaa ostaa sitä kerrostaloasuntoa, jos ei ole ostajaa entiselle talolle.

Yhdyskuntarakenteen kehitys muuttaa rakennetta 12 % vuodessa, ja sekin menee väestön- ja rakennuskannan kasvun tarpeeseen. Autokanta vaihtuu Suomessa 18 vuodessa. Nopeat muutokset on haettava muusta kuin metrosta, sähköautoista tai rakennustsen purkamisunelmista.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Siinä olen Vanhasen kanssa samaa mieltä, ettei raskas raideliikenne ratkaise pääkaupunkiseudun hajaantumisen ongelmaa.


Siis eihän Vanhasen mukaan mitään hajautumisongelmaa ole, kun hän nimenomaan kannattaa asutuksen hajauttamista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> siinä olen Vanhasen kanssa samaa mieltä, ettei raskas raideliikenne ratkaise pääkaupunkiseudun hajaantumisen ongelmaa. Sillä on ollut puoli vuosisataa aikaa estää hajaantuminen, mutta se ei ole sitä tehnyt.


Ei se ehkäise kokonaan, mutta se lieventää ongelmia. Jos joku ottaisi ja pistäisi radat rullalle, niin näkisi vähitellen miten se vaikuttaisi yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Rakennusliikkeet eivät enää suosisi radanvartta uudistuotannossaan ja muutaman vuoden päästä oltaisiin metsässä konkreettisesti.




> Jos verrataan Länsiväylän käytävää muihin päälikennekäytäviin, erityisesti raidekäytäviin, yhdyskuntarakenteessa ei ole mitään merkittävää positiivista eroa, joka tekisi raidekäytävät paremmiksi. Ei tehokkaampaa rakentamista, tiiviimpää maankäyttöä tai monimuotoisempaa yhdyskuntarakennetta. Itse asiassa Länsiväylän käytävä on raidekäytäviä parempi.


Länsiväylän käytävää ei pidä itse väylän vuoksi ylistää. Se on isolla rahalla synnytetty Suomen Piilaakso. Jos Teknillinen korkeakoulu olisi päätetty 1950-luvulla sijoittaa Otaniemen sijasta vaikka Herttoniemeen tai Oulunkylään tai Leppävaaraan, niin Länsiväylän varsi olisi puoleksi rakentamatonta, olisi vain teollisuusalueta, huonekalulhalleja ja jokune metsälähiö kuten Lahdentien tai kehäkolmosen varrella, ja sen radan varsi johon TKK olisi sijoitettu, arvostettasiin aivan toisella tavalla kuin nyt.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Vanhasen kriitiikki kohdistuu raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen, jota ei voi rakentaa kyllin tiheästi.


Vanhanen ei ole kritisoinut raskasta raideliikennettä vaan on ilmoittanut kannattavansa mm. Länsimetroa ja Kehärataa. Sen sijaan hän vastustaa ajatusta, että rakentaminen keskitettäisiin jatkossa ratojen varsille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Annahan joku linkki saksalaisiin kotisivuihin, jotka asiaa käsittelevät. Haluan lisätietoja.


Saksan syöttötariffin esite, jossa on myös voimassa oleva hinnoittelu:
http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/f..._broschure.pdf

Ja ministeriön www-sivun osoite, jolta tuokin esite löytyy:
http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/inhalt/

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhanen ei ole kritisoinut raskasta raideliikennettä vaan on ilmoittanut kannattavansa mm. Länsimetroa ja Kehärataa. Sen sijaan hän vastustaa ajatusta, että rakentaminen keskitettäisiin jatkossa ratojen varsille.


Kopsasin jo kahdesti tähän ketjuun lainaukset HS:n artikkelista. Näin typerää jankuttamista en enempää jatka.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Teknillinen korkeakoulu olisi päätetty 1950-luvulla sijoittaa Otaniemen sijasta vaikka Herttoniemeen tai Oulunkylään tai Leppävaaraan, niin Länsiväylän varsi olisi puoleksi rakentamatonta, olisi vain teollisuusalueta, huonekalulhalleja ja jokune metsälähiö kuten Lahdentien tai kehäkolmosen varrella, ja sen radan varsi johon TKK olisi sijoitettu, arvostettasiin aivan toisella tavalla kuin nyt.


Tämä juuri osoittaa, ettei ratkaiseva tekijä ole siinä, onko metro vai ei.

Kokemuksen perusteella tosin voi päätellä, että se on ratkaiseva tekijä, kun kerran idässä on tyhjiä tontteja aivan Itäväylän ja metroradan vieressä ja lännessä rakennetaan koko ajan lisää.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos periaate on vahvistaa nykyisiä keskuksia, niin silloin periaate ei ole edistää hajarakentamista.


Kun lisätään rakentamista esimerkiksi Veikkolan, Rajamäen, Nurmijärven kirkonkylän, Röylän ja Boxin tapaisiin kyliin, se on hajarakentamista. 

Kun laajennetaan nykyisiä pikkukaupunkeja esimerkiksi Klaukkalassa ja Nummelassa, eikä muualle kuin muutamiin nykyisiin ja rakentuviin kaupunkeihin sekä ratojen varteen saa rakentaa, se vahvistaa nykyisiä keskuksia. 




> Vanhasen kriitiikki kohdistuu raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen, jota ei voi rakentaa kyllin tiheästi. Jos Vanhanen ei ole perillä nykyaikaisista raideliikenneratkaisuista ja -trendeistä, niin ei sitä voi kovin moittia. Eihän niistä ole perillä moni sellainenkaan, jonka ammattinsa tai tehtäviensä vuoksi pitäisi olla perillä. Vanhanen on pääministeri, ei liikenne- tai kaavoitusministeri.


Vanhasen kritiikki kohdistuu uusiin raideliikennehankkeisiin ja ratojen varteen rakentamiseen, ei vain raskasraiteisiin. Ja kun Vanhanen ei ymmärrä oikeastaan mitään joukkoliikenteestä ja yhdyskuntarakenteesta, tottakai siitä häntä voi ja pitää moittia. 

Tietämättömyys asioista ei ole lieventävä, vaan raskauttava asianhaara, kun suuren puolueen puheenjohtaja linjaa puolueensa yhdyskuntasuunnittelu- ja liikennepolitiikkaa.




> Olennainen asiasta käydyssä keskustelussa unohtunut seikka on aika. Yhdyskuntarakennetta ei voi muuttaa muutamassa vuodessa, joka on aika, jolloin pitäisi saada CO2-päästöt alenemaan. 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Yhdyskuntarakenteen kehitys muuttaa rakennetta 12 % vuodessa, ja sekin menee väestön- ja rakennuskannan kasvun tarpeeseen. Autokanta vaihtuu Suomessa 18 vuodessa. Nopeat muutokset on haettava muusta kuin metrosta, sähköautoista tai rakennustsen purkamisunelmista.


Nopeita muutoksia saadaan esimerkiksi nostamalla liikennepolttoaineiden verotus nykyisestä kymmenkertaiseksi muutamassa vuodessa ja korottamalla energiaverotusta muutenkin moninkertaiseksi.

En kyllä pidä noita keinoja mitenkään realistisina.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä juuri osoittaa, ettei ratkaiseva tekijä ole siinä, onko metro vai ei.
> 
> Kokemuksen perusteella tosin voi päätellä, että se on ratkaiseva tekijä, kun kerran idässä on tyhjiä tontteja aivan Itäväylän ja metroradan vieressä ja lännessä rakennetaan koko ajan lisää.


Osaatko nimetä ne tyhjät tontit ja miten paljon rakennusoikeutta niillä olisi? Olisikohan se, että niissä tonteissa on jotain muutakin vikaa kuin että ne ovat metron lähellä kun ne eivät ole kelvanneet? Onko se metron syytä että itä on köyhää ja länsi vaurasta? Kaikkien pohjoisen pallonpuoliskon suurkaupungeissa länsipuoli on vaurasta ja itä köyhempää, johtuen siitä että varakkaat rakensivat huvilakaupunginosansa sille ilmansuunnalle josta tuulet puhalsivat, ettei tehtaiden savupilvet häiritsisi. Se on ihan luettavissa Espoon Westendinkin syntyhistoriasta.

Se on totta että pk-seudulla on tehty aikoinaan ratkaiseva virhe kun pk-seudun muutenkin kaupungin kokoon nähden hyvin harvan rautatie- ja metroverkon varrelle rakennettiin etupäässä vain teollisuutta ja sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa. Se on synnyttänyt keskiluokkaisten ja varakkaiden ihmisten joukossa illuusion että ratojen varsilla asuu vain roskasakkia, ja että auto tai bussi ovat paljon turvallisempia tapoja liikkua. 

Ratojen varsista ainoastaan rantarata erottuu hieman "siistimpänä". Se johtuu siitä että sen varrella on ainoastaan yksi isompi sosiaalisen asuntotuotannon keskittymä. Espoo on siinä mielessä toiminut fiksusti että se ei ole sijoittanut kaikki kaupungin vuokratalolähiöt ketjumaisesti radan varteen (eikä myöskään länsiväylän varteen), vaan ihan kirjaimellisesti roiskinut nekin kuin haulikolla ympäri kaupunkia, je sen takia rantaradan junissa ei esiinny sellaista häiriköiden massavaellusta kuin pääradan varrella koko matkan Malmin ja Korson välillä tai ymmärtääkseni itämetrossa esiintyy. Ja siksi ei myökään länsimetrossa eikä sen varren asuinalueissa tule sen jälkeen kun metro on alkanut kulkea, olemaan mitään isompia järjestyksenpito-ongelmia. 

Helsingin ensimmäinen metrolinja olisi aikoinaan pitänyt rakentaa jo Castrénin aikoihin, Erottajalta Töölön, Meilahden, Munkkiniemen ja Munkkivuoren kautta Haagoihin, eikä itään. Se olisi tuonut matkustajiksi keskiluokkaista väkeä ja herättänyt alusta alkaen aivan toisenlaista kiinnostusta kun se on sittemmin herättänyt. Helsingistä ei voida käden käänteessä tehdä mitään Freiburgia eikä Strasbourgia koska täällä ei radat ole rakennettu eliittiä varten. Mutta voisi yrittää edes tehdä jonkinlaista korjausliikettä, ettei synny sellaista hillitöntä pakoilua pois kaupungeista kehyskuntiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Mitä mieltä olette kopsaamieni lakipykälien muutoksista?
Minusta vaikuttaavat hyviltä, esim tuo pakollinen pk-seudun yleiskaava.

----------


## petteri

> "Vainko ratojen varteen pitää rakentaa?", Vanhanen kysyi. "En ymmärrä mitä tämä keskustelu on, kauas rakentaminenko pitäisi kieltää?"


Mitenköhän tuo pitäisi ymmärtää, niinkö, että Vanhasen mukaan etäisyydetkään eivät ole mikään yhdyskuntarakenteen ongelma?

Toki se, ettei Vanhanen ja keskusta kannata paljon mitään perusrakennusoikeuden ja kuntien kaavoitusoikeuden rajoituksia on ollut pitkään tiedossa. 

Onko keskustan linjana todellakin, että kaikki kunnat kaavoittakoot mihin vaan huvittaa. Halvat rakennuspaikat ovat pääasia, millään muulla ei ole mitään väliä?

----------


## teme

> Mitä mieltä olette kopsaamieni lakipykälien muutoksista?
> Minusta vaikuttaavat hyviltä, esim tuo pakollinen pk-seudun yleiskaava.


Ihan hyvältä näyttää, en tosin tunne ko. lainsäädäntöä niin hyvin että osaisin asiaan oikein mitään sanoa. Ja kun kuntayhteistyö nyt on semmoisia pienimmän yhteisen nimittäjän hakemista, niin vähän epäilen että tuota Pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistä kaavaa.

En suoraan sanoen oikein pysynyt kärryillä mitä tuo erityisasema asemille tarkoittaa, mutta pidän julkisuudessa esitettyä ideaa kieltää työpaikkarakentaminen muualle kuin n metrin päähän asemasta vähän ongelmallisena. Ei jokainen asemakaan ole aina niin hyvä paikka, parempi olisi järjestely jossa arvioitaisiin työpaikka- ja palvelurakentamisen liikenteelliset vaikutukset, ja kaavoitettaisiin mahdollisimman hyviin paikkoihin. Näin siksi että ongelma ei ole niinkään rakenne sinänsä vaan mitoitus, meillä on asemanseutuja joissa on toimitiloja tyhjillään ja toisaalta taas paikkoja joissa voisi olla enemmänkin työpaikkarakentamista suuremmalla teholla. Esim. Itä-Helsingissä voitaisiin luopua yrityksistä kehittää Herttoniemestä, muista pienkeskuksista puhumattakaan, työpaikka-alueita ja keskittää  Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## late-

> Kopsasin jo kahdesti tähän ketjuun lainaukset HS:n artikkelista. Näin typerää jankuttamista en enempää jatka.


Näissä lainauksissa vetoat mm. siihen, että Vanhanen puhuu "raskaasta raideliikenteestä". Kuitenkin näistä teksteistä ja omista selityksistäsi täällä käy ilmi, ettei Vanhanen tiedä tuon taivaallista raideliikenteestä. Siksi epäilen vahvasti, että Vanhasen mielestä raideliikenne on aina raskas ratkaisu eikä hän todellakaan viittaa tuossa vain metroon tai juniin. Tietysti se on mahdollista ja jopa todennäköistä, ettei Vanhanen voi kuvitella kuin junia ja metroa Helsingin ulkopuolisiksi raideliikennevälineiksi, mutta lieventävä asianhaara se ei ole, kun tämän tason lausuntoja annetaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos verrataan Länsiväylän käytävää muihin päälikennekäytäviin, erityisesti raidekäytäviin, yhdyskuntarakenteessa ei ole mitään merkittävää positiivista eroa, joka tekisi raidekäytävät paremmiksi.


Kyllä Länsiväylän varrella yhdyskuntarakenne on selvästi hajautuneempaa kuin raideliikennekäytävien varsilla. Tämän olen huomannut selvästi tutkimistani rakentamisen tiheyttä kuvaavista kartoista. Länsiväylän varrella rakentaminen on tasaisen harvaa, kun taas raideliikenteen varrella on asemien lähellä tiheää rakentamista ja kauempana niistä harvempaa rakentamista. Tämä on minusta terveempi vaihtoehto.

Olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei oman puolueen johtajan päättömiä lausuntoja tarvitse kompata väkisin sen takia, että kuuluu samaan puolueeseen hänen kanssaan. Saa olla myös eri mieltä. Jos on eri mieltä johtajan kanssa linjoista, niin minusta tämän voi reilusti sanoa ääneen puolueen jäsenenä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhasen kritiikki kohdistuu uusiin raideliikennehankkeisiin ja ratojen varteen rakentamiseen, ei vain raskasraiteisiin. Ja kun Vanhanen ei ymmärrä oikeastaan mitään joukkoliikenteestä ja yhdyskuntarakenteesta, tottakai siitä häntä voi ja pitää moittia.


Eipä tietenkään Vanhanen puhu raskaasta raideliikenteestä, kun hän sanoo raskas raideliikenne. Ja Vanhanen tarkoittaa haja-asutus kun hän sanoo hajakeskitys. Sinä ja HS tietävät paremmin mitä Vanhanen ajattelee ja tarkoittaa riippumatta siitä, mitä sanoja hän käyttää. Viittaan tässä HS:n otsikointiin tämän päivän lehdessä.

On turhaa kinata siitä, mitä joku oikeasti ajattelee, jos ei ole keinoa tai edes halua selvittää sitä. Media tekee mitä haluaa, esimerkiksi sanoo kahden kansanedustajan vaatineen HangonHyvinkään radan rakentamista kun edustajat puhuvat sähköistämisestä. Maarit Feldt-Ranta ja Matti Saarinen ovat SDP:n kansanedustajia, joka tiedoksi tulkoon, ennen kuin taas eriväriset liput kansantuomioistuimessa heiluvat.

Minusta on mielekkäämpää keskustella asiasta. Mutta ehkä minullakin on vapaa oikeus määritellä, mitä joku tänne kirjoittaja oikeasti ajattelee vaikka kirjoittaisikin jotain aivan muuta. Eli on parempi pitää keskustelu poissa itse asiasta, koska asiasta puhuttaessa joutuisi häviölle.

Sama taitaa olla tarkoitus julkisessakin keskustelussa sanomisten vääristelyllä ja pääministerin haukkumisella. Siksi ei kommentoida ollenkaan sitä, että Matinkylän metro ei vähennä autoilua eikä päästöjä. Eikä sitä, kun kaavoitetaan radanvarsilähiöitä ihmisille, jotka haluavat pientaloja, ne eivät väkisin kerrostalokolmiota osta vaan rakentavat taloja kaavoittamattomalle maalle kun ei ole kaavoitettua tarjolla.

Nämä ovat todellisia ongelmia, mutta tietenkään niiden aiheuttajat eivät halua pitää niitä esillä, minkä vuoksi tarvitaan keinoja kohdistaa mielenkiinto johonkin epäolennaiseen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Siksi epäilen vahvasti, että Vanhasen mielestä raideliikenne on aina raskas ratkaisu eikä hän todellakaan viittaa tuossa vain metroon tai juniin.


Eiköhän raideliikenteen käsite Suomessa ole nimenomaan juna- ja metro, eli raskas raideliikenne. Raitiovaunu on jotain muuta, jota on vain Helsingissä. Sille, mikä ei ole metro (täkäläisen käsitteen mukaan) eikä raitiovaunu (täkäläisen käsitteen mukaan) ei edes ole sanaa.

Tunnet varmaan itsekin hyvin ongelman siitä, millä sanalla pitäisi kutsua sitä raideliikennettä, joka sopisi Espooseen mutta joka ei ole metro. Käsitteiden sekavuus on ongelmallista myös siten, että yleisö ei ymmärrä, mitä tarkoittaa jokin heille vieras sana. Jos haluaa yleisön ymmärtävän mitä tarkoitetaan, pitäisi käyttää käsitteitä jotka yleisöllä on. Mutta kuitenkaan ei pitäisi käyttää yleisön väärin ymmärtämää käsitettä, vaikka se olisikin ainoa käsite, minkä yleisö ymmärtää.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nämä ovat todellisia ongelmia, mutta tietenkään niiden aiheuttajat eivät halua pitää niitä esillä, minkä vuoksi tarvitaan keinoja kohdistaa mielenkiinto johonkin epäolennaiseen.


Eiköhän tämä keskustelun rönsyily ja epätarkkuudet (siis ei täällä Jlf:ssä niin paljon kuin muissa foorumeissa) johdu siitä että näistä kaavoitusasioista ei ole keskusteltu erityisen paljon aikaisemmin. Ennen on pidetty itsestäänselvänä että jokainen kunta niin Helsingin seudulla kuin muuallakin saa kaavoittaa sellaisia alueita kuin huvittaa sellaisia asukkaita varten kuin huvittaa, ja tehtyjä ratkaisuja ei ole voitu/saatu kritisoida. 

Nyt kun alkaa kasaantua paineita suunnitella kokonaisvaltaisemmin ja ottaa ilmastonmuutos-asiat ja muut autoliikenteen ongelmat huomioon, niin alkaa esiintyä mitä kummallisempia mielipiteitä niin asiasta kuin asiasta, ja on otettava huomioon että kaikki, korkeasta asemastaan huolimatta, eivät ole mitään ammattilaisia näissä asioissa. Vanhasen mielipide nyt oli yksi monien joukosta. 

Minä luotan kuitenkin sellaisten, joilla on enemmän kokemusta itse kaupunkisuunnittelusta, kuten Osmo Soininvaaran, mielipiteiden paikkansapitävyyten todellisuuden kanssa. Yhtä lailla luotan myös esim Antero Alkun ja Mikko Laaksosen mielipiteisiin, mutta en ihan samoista asioista kuin Soininvaaran. 

Näiden foorumeiden tarkoitus on ajanvietteen lisäksi että jokainen esittää oman kanstansa miksi joku ratkaisu on hyvä ja joku toinen huono, ja seuraten keskustelua rakentaa oman mielipiteensä asioista. Jokainen voi sitten vaikka oman paikkakuntansa vaikutuskanavia käyttäen tuoda valmiksi ajateltuja mielipiteitään esille päättäjille ,jos katsoo sen tärkeäksi. Täällä Jlf:ssä itsessään ne eivät juuri etene ideatasoa pidemmälle, mutta on hyvä että keskustelu etenee joka tapauksessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän raideliikenteen käsite Suomessa ole nimenomaan juna- ja metro, eli raskas raideliikenne. Raitiovaunu on jotain muuta, jota on vain Helsingissä. Sille, mikä ei ole metro (täkäläisen käsitteen mukaan) eikä raitiovaunu (täkäläisen käsitteen mukaan) ei edes ole sanaa.


Eiköhän se Matin oletettu tietämättömyys johdu siitä että hänelle ei ole jaettu infoa. Tai sitten hänelle on jaettu, ja tuntee asiat, mutta pitää silti kiinni omista kannoistaan. Teillä Keskustan helsinkiläisjäsenillä lienee parhaat mahdollisuudet valistaa häntä näistä asioista.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Eipä tietenkään Vanhanen puhu raskaasta raideliikenteestä, kun hän sanoo raskas raideliikenne. Ja Vanhanen tarkoittaa haja-asutus kun hän sanoo hajakeskitys. Sinä ja HS tietävät paremmin mitä Vanhanen ajattelee ja tarkoittaa riippumatta siitä, mitä sanoja hän käyttää. Viittaan tässä HS:n otsikointiin tämän päivän lehdessä.


Minusta vaikuttaa  siltä, että suuri osa Suomen mediasta mm. HS, muiden puolueiden poliittinen johto ja vaikuttajakunta(Katainen, Vapaavuori, Soininvaara, Urpelainen jne.), valtaosa joukkoliikennefoorumilaisista ja ilmeisesti keskustan kenttäkin, josta ei ole kuulunut merkittävästi soraääniä, ovat ymmärtäneet, mikä on Vanhasen ja keskustan yhdyskuntapoliittinen ja liikennepoliittinen linja, jota on nyt kunnallisvaalien alla linjattu.

Tosin joukkoliikennefoorumilla Antero Alku yrittää tulkita Vanhasen ja keskustan linjaa itseään miellyttävällä tavalla. Vaikka onhan toki todella kurjaa, että keskustan arvojen mukainen yhdyskuntasuunnittelu- ja liikennepolitiikka suosii hajautuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta sekä henkilöautoilua ja suhtautuu raidejoukkoliikenteeseen perusnihkeästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näiden foorumeiden tarkoitus on ajanvietteen lisäksi että jokainen esittää oman kanstansa miksi joku ratkaisu on hyvä ja joku toinen huono, ja seuraten keskustelua rakentaa oman mielipiteensä asioista.


Minusta ei ole tarpeen aliarvioida asian harrastajien ajatuksia. Viime lauantaina Vanhalla pitämäänsä esitelmään oli Pentti Murole poiminut yhden seudun raideliikennevision täältä foorumilta. Kukin päättäköön, lisäsikö se JLF:n arvoa vai vähensikö Murolen arvoa.  :Wink:  Mutta minusta poiminta oli hyvä ja sen mukaan ottaminen hyvin perusteltua.

Poiminta liittyi siihen, että Murole kävi läpi historiaa ja sadan vuoden aikana esitettyjä ajatuksia. Kun ei ollut tällaisia foorumeita, ajatusten esittäminen oli mahdollista vain ammattisuunnittelijoille ja erilaisille komiteoille. Nyt on toinen tilanne.

Harrastajilta puuttuu ehkä ammattitaitoa ja -tietoa, mutta se on kunkin korvattavissa, jos sitä harrastuneisuutta vain riittää. Mutta jos ammattilainen ei ole lainkaan kiinnostunut työstään ja tekee sitä vain kun on pakko tehdä elääkseen jotain, niin siitä tulee helposti paljon huonompi kuin asiaan paneutuneen harrastajan luomuksesta.

Minusta täällä on esitetty paljon fiksuja ideoita ja monta paljon ammattimaisempaa suunnitelmaa kuin jotkut mitä vastuulliset viranomaiset ovat esittäneet. Nuoren henkilön on mahdollista koetella täällä kykyjään, saada kritiikkiä ja harjaantua paremmaksi. Se voi johtaa ammatinvalintaan alalle, jolloin tulee taatusti parempi ammattilainen kuin sellaisesta, joka tuli valinneeksi joukkoliikenteen kun ei muutakaan kiinnostavaa keksinyt.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta vaikuttaa  siltä, että suuri osa Suomen mediasta mm. HS, muiden puolueiden poliittinen johto ja vaikuttajakunta(Katainen, Vapaavuori, Soininvaara, Urpelainen jne.), valtaosa joukkoliikennefoorumilaisista ja ilmeisesti keskustan kenttäkin, josta ei ole kuulunut merkittävästi soraääniä, ovat ymmärtäneet, mikä on Vanhasen ja keskustan yhdyskuntapoliittinen ja liikennepoliittinen linja, jota on nyt kunnallisvaalien alla linjattu.


Ehkäpä oletkin Vanhasen salainen avustaja ja Keskutan kunnallispoliittisen ohjelman haamukirjoittaja. Ja tottakai muut puolueet saavat määritellä Keskustan ohjelman. Suotko minullekin oikeuden kertoa demareiden, vihreiden ja kokoomuslaisten todelliset ajatukset edes lukematta heidän ohjelmiaan?

No et tietenkään, totta kai minä tiedän paremmin, mitä sinä ajattelet. En vain alennu sitä kirjoittamaan.

Hoh hoijaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ehkäpä oletkin Vanhasen salainen avustaja ja Keskutan kunnallispoliittisen ohjelman haamukirjoittaja. Ja tottakai muut puolueet saavat määritellä Keskustan ohjelman.


Ei muiden puolueiden tarvitse määritellä keskustan yhdyskunta- ja liikennepoliittista linjaa. Matti Vanhanen on sen julkisuuteen jo viestinyt. Ja jos suunnilleen koko Suomi Alkua lukuunottamatta on ymmärtänyt Vanhasen ja keskustan linjan väärin, olettaisin keskustan johdon Vanhanen etunenässä korjaavan väärinkäsityksen. Esimerkiksi kuntaliiton paneelissa Vanhasella olisi ollut hyvä tilaisuus selventää linjauksiaan. 

Nyt Vanhanen ja keskusta ovat olleet lähinnä närkästyneitä median ja muun poliittisen eliitin reaktioista esitettyyn käytännössä vielä nykyistäkin voimakkaammin hajaantuvaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja henkilöautoiluun pohjautuvaan linjaan. Mitään indikaatiota siitä, että Vanhasen visioiden ajatukset olisi laajasti ymmärretty väärin ei minusta ole ollut havaittavissa.

----------


## teme

> Eipä tietenkään Vanhanen puhu raskaasta raideliikenteestä, kun hän sanoo raskas raideliikenne. Ja Vanhanen tarkoittaa haja-asutus kun hän sanoo hajakeskitys. Sinä ja HS tietävät paremmin mitä Vanhanen ajattelee ja tarkoittaa riippumatta siitä, mitä sanoja hän käyttää. Viittaan tässä HS:n otsikointiin tämän päivän lehdessä.
> 
> On turhaa kinata siitä, mitä joku oikeasti ajattelee, jos ei ole keinoa tai edes halua selvittää sitä.


Ensinnäkin Hesarin haastattelu oli ihan asiallista journalismia jossa Vanhanen sai kertoa näkemyksensä. Jos Vanhanen kuulosta typerältä, niin se on sitten Etelän Metian vika?

Toiseksi, ei tässä kinata asunnoista tai liikenteestä, vaan elinkeinorakenteesta. Perhesyistä minulle tulee Suomenmaa, joka ei noin puoluelehdeksi muuten ole ihan huono, ja en tiedä harrastiko pääkirjoittaja hirtehishuumoria (linkki kirjoitukseen):



> Vanhasen visioissakin on heikkoutensa. Miten esimerkiksi työpaikkoja saadaan niin lähelle asumisyhteisöjä, että puutarhakaupunki-idea ei kaadu työmatkojen pitenemiseen ja siten liikenteen kasvuun?


Että muuten hyvä, mutta tässä on sellainen marginaalinen ongelma että sinne hajakeskukseen ei keskity mitään? Kysymys on siitä, että keskusta on poliittisesti sitoutunut ajatukseen, että pienet keskukset on Hyvä Asia. Ja jos ne ovat Hyvä Asia Itä-Suomessa, niin ne ovat Hyvä Asia myös Pääkaupunkiseudulla. Kun taloudelliset ja muut tosiasiat eivät istu tähän kuvaan, niin sitten ne ohitetaan esteettis-moraalisella höpötyksellä luonnonläheisyydestä, karmeasta betonista ja siitä mitä "ihmiset haluavat".

Ja taloudellisiin ongelmiin on johdonmukainen ratkaisu, subventoidaan työpaikkoja haja-asutuksessa (linkki kirjoitukseen):



> Kansanedustaja Timo Kalli esitti eilen Verkkoapilan haastattelussa harkittavaksi valtion ja kuntien yhteistä rahastoa, josta maksettaisiin ylimääräistä palkanlisää syrjäseutujen terveys-, hoiva- ja koulutuspalvelujen ja työvoiman turvaamiseksi.


Maksettaisiinko tätä myös Etelä-Hämeessä? Ja  miten muuten sillä mitä "ihmiset haluavat" ei yhtäkkiä ole mitään merkitystä kun nämä ihmiset ovat vaikka Lääkelaitoksen työntekijöitä?


Se että länsimetro ei totta tosiaan juurikaan vähennä kasvihuonepäästöjä on tässä pelkkä nyanssi. Ei kai Antero nyt ihan vakavasti kuvittele että vaikka Soininvaara-Penttilä-Vapaavuori akseli ajattelee, että esimerkiksi Sipoolta saadut alueet pitäisi kaavoittaa malliin Etelä-Espoo, ja sitten vetää sinne metro?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin Hesarin haastattelu oli ihan asiallista journalismia jossa Vanhanen sai kertoa näkemyksensä. Jos Vanhanen kuulosta typerältä, niin se on sitten Etelän Metian vika?


En ollut Kuntatalolla, olitko sinä tai Petteri? Jos ei, meidän kaikkien tiedot siellä sanotusta perustuvat HS:n toimittajan kirjoitukseen.

Minusta ei ole asiallista väännellä lehtijutuissa sitä, mitä joku sanoo. Niin tehdään silloin, kun halutaan luoda jotain muuta mielikuvaa kuin mitä asianomainen on esittänyt. Jutun otsikko oli Vanhasen haja-asutusmallille haukkuja. HS on lainannut vihreiden Sinnemäkeä, joka osaa ainakin sanoa asiansa oikeilla sanoilla: Pääministerin hajakeskitetty malli oli typerä ehdotus. Lainaus osoittaa toimittajan muotoileman otsikon ja käydyn keskustelun olevan ristiriidassa.




> Toiseksi, ei tässä kinata asunnoista tai liikenteestä, vaan elinkeinorakenteesta.


Tämä on yksi tekijä yhdyskuntarakenteessa. Mutta auto- ja metrokaupunkipolitiikan aikana elinkeinorakennekin on hajaantunut. Eli yritykset ovat hajasijoittuneet kaupunkirakenteen laidoille. Siellä on maa halpaa ja autoilun ansiosta ei ole tarpeen sijoittua enää taajamiin, joihin on joukkoliikenneyhteydet.




> Kun taloudelliset ja muut tosiasiat eivät istu tähän kuvaan, niin sitten ne ohitetaan esteettis-moraalisella höpötyksellä luonnonläheisyydestä, karmeasta betonista ja siitä mitä "ihmiset haluavat".


Minusta olennainen ongelma on siinä, että ihmisille ei tarjota sellaista asumismuotoa ja -ympäristöä kuin he haluavat. Jos kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja metroasemien ympärille, pientaloihin haluavat joutuvat rakentamaan kaavoitetun alueen ulkopuolelle. Kuten ja edellä kirjoitin. Tästä syntyy haja-asutus, mutta sitä eivät vallassa olleet halua myöntää. He vain haluavat jatkaa kuten ennenkin. Mistähän se mahtaa johtua?

Minusta on typerää kieltää se, että ihmisillä on haluja ja toiveita ja kuvitella, että heidät voidaan pakottaa tietynlaiseen asumiseen tai joukkoliikenteeseen. Sosialismi perustui tällaiseen luuloon esivallan kaikkitietävyydestä, mutta Pohjois-Koreaa ja Kuubaa lukuun ottamatta sosialismi taitaa olla jo kuollut.




> Se että länsimetro ei totta tosiaan juurikaan vähennä kasvihuonepäästöjä on tässä pelkkä nyanssi. Ei kai Antero nyt ihan vakavasti kuvittele että vaikka Soininvaara-Penttilä-Vapaavuori akseli ajattelee, että esimerkiksi Sipoolta saadut alueet pitäisi kaavoittaa malliin Etelä-Espoo, ja sitten vetää sinne metro?


Siis kuvitteletko sinä, ettei Sipooseen ole tarkoitus rakentaa kuljettajatonta automaattimetroa ja kylliksi kerrosalaa tekemään se metro tarpeelliseksi? Jätän Penttilän arvioimisen pois, koska hän on tullut tehtäväänsä sen jälkeen kun Sipoon episodi käynnistettiin. Mutta Vapaavuoresta ja Soininvaarasta rohkenen todeta, että he tuskin tiesivät alussa, miten hyvin Sipoo ja metro toisiinsa sopivat. Sillä tätä on ryhdytty vakavasti selvittämään vasta tänä vuonna. Eikä se kovin helppoa ole, sillä alue on leveämpi kuin 1,5 kilometriä, mikä voisi olla jotenkin vielä kävelyyn hyväksyttävä halkaisija metroaseman ympärillä.

Metroa ei saa kiemurtelemaan ja Sipoon liitosalueella on paljon maata, jolle syystä tai toisesta ei voi rakentaa. Kerrostalorakentaminen ei oikein vastaa alueliitoksen perusteluita, mutta asialla tuskin on enää mitään merkitystä. Sinne voidaan toistaa seudun nykyistä rakentamistapaa, sillä tuskin sinne kuitenkaan suostutaan kantakaupunkimaista ympäristöä tekemään. Metron merkitys ja ympäristövaikutukset ovat tietenkin aivan samat siellä kuin muuallakin lähiöissä.

Minusta ei ole mikään nyanssi, että suunnitellaan ja tehdään kaupunkirakennetta ja liikennejärjestelmää, joka ei millään tavalla vähennä ympäristökuormaa. Tietenkin jos niin tehdään, ainoaksi keinoksi jäävät biopolttoaine ja sähköautot  jotka eivät voi tulla kysymykseen, kun ne on maininnut ei-meidän-puolueen puheenjohtaja.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minusta olennainen ongelma on siinä, että ihmisille ei tarjota sellaista asumismuotoa ja -ympäristöä kuin he haluavat. Jos kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja metroasemien ympärille, pientaloihin haluavat joutuvat rakentamaan kaavoitetun alueen ulkopuolelle. Kuten ja edellä kirjoitin. Tästä syntyy haja-asutus, mutta sitä eivät vallassa olleet halua myöntää. He vain haluavat jatkaa kuten ennenkin. Mistähän se mahtaa johtua?
> 
> Minusta on typerää kieltää se, että ihmisillä on haluja ja toiveita ja kuvitella, että heidät voidaan pakottaa tietynlaiseen asumiseen tai joukkoliikenteeseen. Sosialismi perustui tällaiseen luuloon esivallan kaikkitietävyydestä, mutta Pohjois-Koreaa ja Kuubaa lukuun ottamatta sosialismi taitaa olla jo kuollut.


Vai, että säätely on sosialismia. No USA:n vinkkelistä Eurooppa on kyllä sosialismin kehto. Eurooppalaisessa yhdyskuntasuunnittelun mallissa on paljon erilaista rakentamisen sääntelyä, USA:laisessa merkittävästi vähemmän.

Ja haja-asutusta ja villiä kyläkaavoitusta syntyy, koska sen muodostumista ei ole kielletty, kuten esimerkiksi Lontoon seudulla, vaan suomalaiset kunnat saavat lähes vapaasti päättää kaavoista ja rakentamisesta muutenkin. 

Jos kuvataan eri puolueiden mielipiteitä kaavoitus- ja liikenneasioissa oikeisto-vasemmisto jaolla, keskusta vaikuttaa olevan suomalaisista puolueista kaikkein eniten oikealla. Keskusta korostaa voimakkaasti vapautta ja karsastaa yhteiskunnan säätelyä sekä asuin- että liikekaavoituksessa.

Keskustan siirtyminen kokoomuksesta oikealle laajemmaltikin olisi muuten mielenkiintoinen ilmiö, yhdysvalloissakin pienkaupunki-, lähiö- maaseutu- ja uskontopuolue republikaanit on politiikaltaan huomattavasti suurkaupunkipuolue demokraatteja oikeistolaisempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta olennainen ongelma on siinä, että ihmisille ei tarjota sellaista asumismuotoa ja -ympäristöä kuin he haluavat. Jos kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja metroasemien ympärille, pientaloihin haluavat joutuvat rakentamaan kaavoitetun alueen ulkopuolelle. Kuten ja edellä kirjoitin. Tästä syntyy haja-asutus, mutta sitä eivät vallassa olleet halua myöntää. He vain haluavat jatkaa kuten ennenkin. Mistähän se mahtaa johtua?


Minun mielestäni se varsinainen ongelma johtuu 5:stä syystä:

1) Eivät ihmiset välttämättä halua muuttaa minnekään hajalleen, mutta monet ovat pakotettuja koska kasvukeskuksissa asuntojen hinnoissa on liikaa "ilmaa", joka johtuu siitä että kaupungeissa kaavoitus etenee liian hitaasti, ja tontteja hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella ei vapaudu myyntiin riittävän paljon. Hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varsilta vapautuu kohtuuhinnalla myyntiin vain vanhoja epäviihtyisiä tai epäkäytännöllisiä kerrostaloasuntoja tai romukuntoisia pientaloja joissa on kosteus- ym vaurioita.
2) Ahneet rakennusliikeet jotka suostuvat rakentamaan vain hyvällä katteella asuntoja, ts hinnat ns hyvillä paikoilla ovat sitä luokkaa että kellään normaalilla palkansaajalla ei ole varaa niihin. Rakennusliikkeet pitävät mielummin asunnot tyhjilllään kuin että myisivät niitä halvemmalla, ja lopettavat rakentamisen heti jos pieni notkahdus suhdanteista uhkaa.
3) Pankit jotka lainavat liian helposti rahaa, niin että ihmisillä jotka haluavat päästä jonnekin asumaan eivät viitsi säästää, että olisi varaa ostaa kaupungista sellainen talo tai asunto jota he haluavat, vaan ostavat sen heti, kaupungin ulkopuolelta. 
4) Autoteollisuus jonka valmistamien autojen "kilohinta" on tullut alas reilusti viime 20 vuoden aikana, mutta joiden kulutus ja muu ympäristöystävälllisyys ei ole parantunut kuin vain nimellisesti. 
5) LVM/VVM joka suosii diesel-autoja halvemman polttoaineverotuksen muodossa perien muodollisen kiinteän vuosittaisen käyttövoimaveron, yhdistettynä subjektiiviseen työmatkavähennysoikeuteen ilman näytön velvollisuutta. 




> Minusta on typerää kieltää se, että ihmisillä on haluja ja toiveita ja kuvitella, että heidät voidaan pakottaa tietynlaiseen asumiseen tai joukkoliikenteeseen. Sosialismi perustui tällaiseen luuloon esivallan kaikkitietävyydestä, mutta Pohjois-Koreaa ja Kuubaa lukuun ottamatta sosialismi taitaa olla jo kuollut.


Ei tarvitse pakottaa mutta yhteiskunta voi erilaisin kepein ja porkkanoinkin ohjata ihmisiä pois haitallisista asumis- ja liikkumistottumuksista. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin yhteiskunta ohjaa kepeillä kansalaisiaan pois epäterveelisesta ruuasta, tupakasta ja alkoholista. Jos tulee öljystä pula tai saasteavrvot kohoavat kriittisiksi, niin yhteiskunnalla pitä olla olemassa keinot myös säännöstellä bensaa, tai rajoittaa autoilua kokonaan, tietysti jonkinlainen oikeudenmukaisuus huomioiden.

Siihen että asuntoja ei synny kilpailukykyiseen hintaan riittävästi hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella pitäsi yhteiskunnan jo tässä vaiheessa pystyä tekemään jotain. Se että ei ole tähän asti pystynyt johtuu siitä että ei ole pidetty tarpeellisena, mm siksi ettei olla tajuttu että Helsingin seutu  poikkeaa muusta Suomesta niin paljon kuin se tekee. Moni kuvittellee vissiin vielä että muuttovirta saataisiin käännettyä takaisin maakuntiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Tämä menee aina tähän: foorumilla ryhdytään käymään keskustelua siitä mistä pitäisi keskustella ja quote-tulva alkaa. Antero hallitsee tämän hyvin.

Kun olen sanonut, että metrosta ja kehäradasta on päätös, ei sekään ole totta, vaan kuulemma mitään päätöstä ei ole. Sama homma on tämän ministerikommentin kanssa: kun joku siteeraa tiedotusvälinettä, jonka uutisointia ministeri ei ole oikaissut tai korjaillut, ryhdytään epäilemään tiedotusvälinettä. Sen sijaa Laajasalon ratikasta on jo kaikki päätökset...joopa joo.

Nyt minulta kuuluisi kysyä: mistäs minä tiedän, että ministeri ei ole oikaissut? Ja niin edelleen..

----------


## teme

> En ollut Kuntatalolla, olitko sinä tai Petteri? Jos ei, meidän kaikkien tiedot siellä sanotusta perustuvat HS:n toimittajan kirjoitukseen.
> 
> Minusta ei ole asiallista väännellä lehtijutuissa sitä, mitä joku sanoo. Niin tehdään silloin, kun halutaan luoda jotain muuta mielikuvaa kuin mitä asianomainen on esittänyt. Jutun otsikko oli Vanhasen haja-asutusmallille haukkuja. HS on lainannut vihreiden Sinnemäkeä, joka osaa ainakin sanoa asiansa oikeilla sanoilla: Pääministerin hajakeskitetty malli oli typerä ehdotus. Lainaus osoittaa toimittajan muotoileman otsikon ja käydyn keskustelun olevan ristiriidassa.


Tarkoitin Sunnuntai Hesarin haastattelua, mutta verrataan nyt vaikka sitten Ilta-Lehteen kun se ei ole Erkko-imperiumia:



> Vanhanen jäi yksin puutarhametropoliinsa
> 10.9.2008 14:11 (Päivitetty 10.9.2008 15:23)
> Pääministeri tuohtui arvostelusta
> 
> Keskustan puheenjohtaja pääministeri Matti Vanhanen jätettiin keskiviikkona yksin puolustamaan ajatustaan "puutarhakylien metropolista", kun suurimpien puolueiden puheenjohtajat avasivat kuntavaalipaneelien sarjan Kuntamarkkinoilla Helsingissä. Pääministeri tuohtui hänen mallinsa arvostelusta ja kysyi, haluavatko muut kieltää rakentamisen muualle kuin ratojen varsiin.
> 
> Vanhanen närkästyi varsinkin vasemmistoliiton puheenjohtajalle Martti Korhoselle ja vihreitä paneelissa edustaneelle vihreän eduskuntaryhmän puheenjohtajalle Anni Sinnemäelle. Vanhaseen ehkä koski eniten Sinnemäen heitto, että "pääministerin hajakeskitetty malli oli ehkä vähän typerä ehdotus".
> 
> Vanhanen esitti sunnuntain Helsingin Sanomissa ajatuksensa pääkaupunkiseudun ja sen ympäristön kehittämisestä niin, että ihmiset asuvat pienissä puutarhataajamissa, joissa työpaikat ja palvelut ovat lähellä kotia.
> ...


Sama lehti pääkirjoitti otsikolla "Vanhasen ehdotus on naivi".




> Tämä on yksi tekijä yhdyskuntarakenteessa. Mutta auto- ja metrokaupunkipolitiikan aikana elinkeinorakennekin on hajaantunut. Eli yritykset ovat hajasijoittuneet kaupunkirakenteen laidoille. Siellä on maa halpaa ja autoilun ansiosta ei ole tarpeen sijoittua enää taajamiin, joihin on joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Se että työpaikkoja on hajaantunut Espooseen ja sielläkin useimmiten osiin jotka ovat suurin piirtein Käpylän etäisyydellä keskustasta, on jokseenkin täysin eri asia kuin työpaikat Etelä-Hämeessä.

Antero kysyy että mitä sitten pitäisi tehdä, vastaan että nimenomaan tähän työpaikkojen hajautumiseen pitää puuttua, lisäksi se on huomattavasti helpompaa ja kivuttomampaa kuin asumiseen puuttuminen. Nimenomaan Tapiola - Leppävaara - Pitäjänmäki - Pasila - Kalatasatama kehä pitää saada tiivimmäksi, ja kaavoittaa toimitilaa sinne. Pisaran, metron, Tiederatikan, tms. avulla tulee parantaa tämän alueen sisäistä liikennettä ja kokonaissaavutettavuutta joka puolelta seutua. Suhtaudun kriittisesti aviapoliksiin nimenomaan siksi että ne ovat syrjässä, juna tai ei. Klaukkalasta puhumattakaan.




> Minusta olennainen ongelma on siinä, että ihmisille ei tarjota sellaista asumismuotoa ja -ympäristöä kuin he haluavat. Jos kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja metroasemien ympärille, pientaloihin haluavat joutuvat rakentamaan kaavoitetun alueen ulkopuolelle. Kuten ja edellä kirjoitin.


Järjestän sen opastetun kiertokävelyn Malmilla Anterolle vielä joku päivä. Asukastiheys on hyvä, ja parin sadan metrin päässä asemasta alkaa pientaloalue jolla lapsiperheetkin tuntuu viihtyvän erinomaisesti. Eli ei tarvitse kaavoittaa pelkkiä kerrostaloja, tosin kyllä sellaiset kunnollisella terasilla tai parvekkeella varustetut kerrostalot tuntuu myös käyvän hyvin kaupaksi.




> Minusta on typerää kieltää se, että ihmisillä on haluja ja toiveita ja kuvitella, että heidät voidaan pakottaa tietynlaiseen asumiseen tai joukkoliikenteeseen. Sosialismi perustui tällaiseen luuloon esivallan kaikkitietävyydestä, mutta Pohjois-Koreaa ja Kuubaa lukuun ottamatta sosialismi taitaa olla jo kuollut.


Sosialismi elää jo voi hyvin, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä kommunistidiktatuurien kanssa sen enempää kuin oikeistolla on fasistidiktatuurien kanssa, mutta tämä menee jo pitkälle ohi aiheesta... Ei ihmisiä tarvitse pakottaa mihinkään. Väitän että omakotitalohaaveet on ymmärretty väärin, olennaisempaa kuin hehtaarin tontti on että saa tehdä itse oman näköistä. Tämä on mahdollista myös kaupunkirakentamisessa kaupunkipientaloissa (esim. Leppävaara) tai kerrostalossa (esim. SATOn tee se itse -kerrostalo Arabiassa, jonka asunnot myytiin hetkessä tässä markkinatilanteessa.)

Voidaan tehdä hinta-ohjausta. En tarkoita edes raippaveroja, vaan ihan sitä että liikenteen ulkoiskuluista, koulutaksien kautta yhtenäiseen postimaksuun puretaan ne kaikki rakenteet joilla veronmaksajat ja kuluttujat de facto subventoivat haja-asumista. Jos siitä on valmis maksamaan täyden hinnan, niin asukoon metsässä, huomattavasti harvempi asuisi. Tämä ei käy keskustalle, koska nämä ovat saavutettuja etuja heille siinä kuin ansiosidonnainen sosiaaliturva demareille, pienet pääomaverot kokoomuksella tai vesiensuojelu vihreille. Sitäpaitsi se kirpaisisi ihan oikeasti maalla asuvia.

Tai sitten voidaan tehdä normiohjausta esimerkiksi kaavoituksen kautta. Ja tämä ei käy keskustalle koska tämä on puuttumista pyhään kunnalliseen itsehallintoon. Kun mikään ei käy, niin sitten keksitään sähköauto ja kylän kokoinen työssäkäyntialue. Ihan oikeasti, koko tämän kalabaliikin aikana kukaan Helsingin Keskustasta ei ole sanonut yhtään mitään julkisuudessa, haukkuuhan ne pohjainmaalaisetkin puoluejohtoa.




> Siis kuvitteletko sinä, ettei Sipooseen ole tarkoitus rakentaa kuljettajatonta automaattimetroa ja kylliksi kerrosalaa tekemään se metro tarpeelliseksi? Jätän Penttilän arvioimisen pois, koska hän on tullut tehtäväänsä sen jälkeen kun Sipoon episodi käynnistettiin. Mutta Vapaavuoresta ja Soininvaarasta rohkenen todeta, että he tuskin tiesivät alussa, miten hyvin Sipoo ja metro toisiinsa sopivat. Sillä tätä on ryhdytty vakavasti selvittämään vasta tänä vuonna. Eikä se kovin helppoa ole, sillä alue on leveämpi kuin 1,5 kilometriä, mikä voisi olla jotenkin vielä kävelyyn hyväksyttävä halkaisija metroaseman ympärillä.


Soininvaaran alustavan näkemyksen, eli että tehdään kapeampaa nauhaa alueteholla luokkaa 0,25 voi lukea hänen blogistaan, http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...sipoon-kanssa/ Omat epäilykseni metron soveltuvuudesta Sipooseen samasta paikasta. Vapaavuori ei ole näkemyksiään tarkemmin eritellyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä menee aina tähän: foorumilla ryhdytään käymään keskustelua siitä mistä pitäisi keskustella ja quote-tulva alkaa. Antero hallitsee tämän hyvin.


Siis kun kysytään, ei saisi vastata. Vai onko se vain niin, etten minä saa vastata?

Tietenkin saa keskustella mistä haluaa. Mutta keskustelu ja jankuttaminen ovat eri asiat, ja eri aiheille voi avata oman keskustelun. Esim. tämän ketjun nimi on _Asumisvalinnat ja joukkoliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla_. Voihan sen alla esittää näkemyksiään siitä, mikä on pääministerin näkemys. Mutta puoluepoliittisen debatin voisi käydä erikseen vaikka otsikolla _Käsityksiä puolueiden vaaliohjelmista_.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Eikä sitä, kun kaavoitetaan radanvarsilähiöitä ihmisille, jotka haluavat pientaloja, ne eivät väkisin kerrostalokolmiota osta vaan rakentavat taloja kaavoittamattomalle maalle kun ei ole kaavoitettua tarjolla.


Ihmisillä on muitakin preferenssejä kuin asumismuoto. Myös liikenneyhteyksillä ja palveluilla on merkitystä. Harvoilla se asumismuoto nyt dominoi niin paljon, että sen eteen tehtäisiin mitä tahansa, kuten muutettaisiin jonnekin tunnin työmatkan päähän korpeen. Laadukas radanvarsilähiö tarjoaa hyvän kompromissin asumisen suhteen tarjoten vaivatonta asumista ja elämistä lähellä palveluja ja työpaikkoja.




> Vaikka onhan toki todella kurjaa, että keskustan arvojen mukainen yhdyskuntasuunnittelu- ja liikennepolitiikka suosii hajautuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta sekä henkilöautoilua ja suhtautuu raidejoukkoliikenteeseen perusnihkeästi.


Keskustapuoluehan onkin ottanut käsittääskeni linjakseen, että ei enää yritä tunkeutua suurille kaupunkiseuduille, varsinkaan pääkaupunkiseudulle, vaan pistää paukut maaseudulle, josta ääniä on varmemmin saatavissa. Pääkaupunkiseudulla ääniä saadaan korkeintaan Nurmijärven kaltaisilta maaseutupaikkakunnilta, mutta eipä juuri muualta.




> Minusta ei ole tarpeen aliarvioida asian harrastajien ajatuksia. Viime lauantaina Vanhalla pitämäänsä esitelmään oli Pentti Murole poiminut yhden seudun raideliikennevision täältä foorumilta. Kukin päättäköön, lisäsikö se JLF:n arvoa vai vähensikö Murolen arvoa.  Mutta minusta poiminta oli hyvä ja sen mukaan ottaminen hyvin perusteltua.


Mikä visio oli kyseessä?

----------


## Harri Turunen

Olen samoilla linjoilla Matti Vanhasen kanssa siinä suhteessa että kaavoitusta pitäisi kehittää siihen suuntaan kuinka ihmiset haluavat asua. Parempi tosiaan, että rakennetaan hajakeskitetysti kuin hajalleen tai liian keskitetysti. Kun peruspalvelut tarjotaan hajakeskuksessa, lyhentyy monen työmatka. Hajakeskuksiin pitäisi vain panostaa nykyistä enemmän, niin että ainakin osa niistä olisi (pikku)kaupunkimaisia.

Luonnollisesti itse kytkisin osan noista hajakeskuksista yhteen pikaraitiotein ja paikallisjunapysäkein ja -asemin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Mikä visio oli kyseessä?


Olisikohan kyse tästä? Linkki esitelmän tiivistelmään: http://enemmistory.blogspot.com/2008...inaarista.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin Sunnuntai Hesarin haastattelua...


Mielestäni kirjoitit lauseen, joka oli tämän päivän HS:n jutussa.

Mutta lainauksesi Iltalehdestä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten lehtiin tulee luottaa. Iltalehden mukaan Sinnemäki sanoi:
"pääministerin hajakeskitetty malli oli ehkä vähän typerä ehdotus".
Ja HS:n mukaan:
Pääministerin hajakeskitetty malli oli typerä ehdotus.
Molemmat ovat lehdissä lainausmerkeissa, eli niiden pitäisi olla sanasta sanaan sitä, mitä Sinnemäki on sanonut. Iltiksen ja HS:n lainauksilla on kuitenkin varsin vahva sävyero. Lehdistö on luotettava!




> Se että työpaikkoja on hajaantunut Espooseen ja sielläkin useimmiten osiin jotka ovat suurin piirtein Käpylän etäisyydellä keskustasta, on jokseenkin täysin eri asia kuin työpaikat Etelä-Hämeessä.


Ei Etelä-Hämeen työpaikat taida liittyä pk-seutuun. Minä ajattelen yrityksiä, jotka siirtyvät Kehä 3:n etäisyydelle, mutta ei kuitenkaan esim. Tikkurilaan, joka on taajama, jonne on hyvät yhteydet  ja jossa siksi tonttimaa on taas kalliimpaa kuin jossain metsässä. Sinä mainitsit Aviapoliksen  joka itse asiassa nykyään on jo melkoinen keskittymä  joten taidamme tarkoittaa samaa asiaa ongelmallisella hajautumisella.




> Järjestän sen opastetun kiertokävelyn Malmilla Anterolle vielä joku päivä. Asukastiheys on hyvä, ja parin sadan metrin päässä asemasta alkaa pientaloalue jolla lapsiperheetkin tuntuu viihtyvän erinomaisesti. Eli ei tarvitse kaavoittaa pelkkiä kerrostaloja, tosin kyllä sellaiset kunnollisella terasilla tai parvekkeella varustetut kerrostalot tuntuu myös käyvän hyvin kaupaksi.


Kiitos tarjouksesta, mutta tunnen seudun jo ja olen ollut hyväksymässä Ormuspellon pientalovaltaista kaavaa ratikkalinjan varrelle. Ormuspelto on minusta hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä voi tehdä, ja minkä uskon vastaavan niiden asumistoiveita, jotka Koivukylän sijasta valitsevat pakettitalon kaavoittamattomalle maalle. Tai jos onnistuvat, ostavat asunnon Asolasta Koivukylän aseman länsipuolelta omakotialueelta.

(Huomautus: Oikeasti sen Koivukyläksi nimitettävän kompaktikaupunkialueen nimi on Havukoski. Mutta kun se on välittömästi Koivukylän aseman itäpuolella, kaikki pitävät Havukoskea Koivukylänä, joka puolestaan on Havukosken ja radan länsipuolella.)

En usko, että Vanhasellakaan on mitään Ormuspeltoa tai sen ympäristöä vastaan. Sillä eiväthän kumpikaan ole tiivistä kerrostaloaluetta, kuten Koivukylä/Havukoski, Länsimäki, Etelä-Vuosaari (raskaan raideliikenteen varresta) tai Matinkylä, Soukka ja Kivenlahti (raskaan motarin varresta).




> Väitän että omakotitalohaaveet on ymmärretty väärin, olennaisempaa kuin hehtaarin tontti on että saa tehdä itse oman näköistä.


Minä arvelen täsmälleen samoin. Mutta tätä välimuotoa ei ole ollut tarjolla. Eikä sitä metron kustannusten ja haittojen vaatimalla tehokkuudella liene luvassakaan. Siitähän Vanhanen valittaa, ja siinä olen samaa mieltä.




> Voidaan tehdä hinta-ohjausta. En tarkoita edes raippaveroja, vaan ihan sitä että liikenteen ulkoiskuluista, koulutaksien kautta yhtenäiseen postimaksuun puretaan ne kaikki rakenteet joilla veronmaksajat ja kuluttujat de facto subventoivat haja-asumista.


Juuri näin pitäisi tehdä. Jotain tämäntapaista merkitsevät kiristyvät velvollisuudet kunnille yhdyskuntahuollon ja opetus- ja sosiaalitoimen puolella. Jos kunnille tulee liian kalliiksi sallia haja-asutus, ne estävät sen. Toistaiseksi ilmeisesti kuntatalouden näkökulmasta haja-asutus on kuitenkin tuottavaa. Ei tarvitse kustantaa kunnallistekniikkaa, mutta kahden auton perheessä on pakko olla kohtalaiset tulot, joten verotuloja saa mukaisesti jokaisesta haja-asutusperheestä.

Asuinkunnalleen nämä metsätilalliset siis ovat tuottavia, heitä subventoi se sutukeskus, jonka katuja metsien miehet ja naiset tulevat täyttämään.




> Soininvaaran alustavan näkemyksen, eli että tehdään kapeampaa nauhaa alueteholla luokkaa 0,25 voi lukea hänen blogistaan, http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...sipoon-kanssa/ Omat epäilykseni metron soveltuvuudesta Sipooseen samasta paikasta. Vapaavuori ei ole näkemyksiään tarkemmin eritellyt.


Olen kommentoinut näitä ajatuksia aikanaan Helsingin Uutisissa. Avainkysymys on siinä, mikä asukasmäärä on metroasemalle riittävästi. Sekä siinä, minkä matkan ihmiset kävelevät sinne metrolle. Näistä ei ole löytynyt yksimielisyyttä. Minun kävelyetäisyyteni on liian lyhyt ja asukasmäärä liian suuri, jotta voisi toteutua pientaloasuminen kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemasta.

Kun Korpinen vielä oli kaupunginjohtajan virassaan, hän esitti täysin erilaisia lukuja ja periaatteita Sipoosta ja metrosta. KSV:n kaavaluonnokset tulevat julkisiksi ensi vuonna kun alue on Helsingin osa. Katsotaan sitten vastataanko siellä pientaloja haluavan kansanosan vai metroa ja tehorakentamista haluavan betonipuolueen haaveisiin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun mielestäni se varsinainen ongelma johtuu 5:stä syystä:...


Mielestäni olet oikeassa. Mutta miksi vallassa olevat poliitikot haluavat tukea tätä kaikkea?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä visio oli kyseessä?


Se oli sellainen, jossa oli Rautatieasema merkitty Helsinki HBF. Ysi oli piirretty merikadulle kortteleita kiertävänä silmukkana ja tunnusväri oli vaaleansininen. Oikeassa alanurkassa oli linjojen selitys taulukkona, jossa tekstin alla oli linjan väri tunnuksena. En onnistunut löytämään sitä täältä, mutta muistan nähneeni kuvan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun Korpinen vielä oli kaupunginjohtajan virassaan, hän esitti täysin erilaisia lukuja ja periaatteita Sipoosta ja metrosta. KSV:n kaavaluonnokset tulevat julkisiksi ensi vuonna kun alue on Helsingin osa. Katsotaan sitten vastataanko siellä pientaloja haluavan kansanosan vai metroa ja tehorakentamista haluavan betonipuolueen haaveisiin.


Minusta olisi hyvä ratkaisu että Sipoon metron varteen rakennettaisiin noin 300-400 metrin säteelle asemista tiivis kerrostalo- ja palvelualue suunnilleen Herttoniemenrannan kaavoitustiheydellä (aluetehokkuus = 0,6-0,7) ja sen ulkopuolella alkaisi tiivis pientaloalue suunnilleen Säterinmetsän tiheydellä (aluetehokkuus = 0,4) noin kilometrin säteelle asti. Laajemmat virkistys- ja liikunta-alueet sijoitetaan alueen laidoille.

Tuolla konseptilla kilometrin ympyrään aina yhden aseman ympärille saadaan 15000 - 20000 asukasta.

Pientaloja voidaan rakentaa tiheästikin, kun ne rakennetaan 200-300 neliön tonteille useaan kerrokseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se oli sellainen, jossa oli Rautatieasema merkitty Helsinki HBF. Ysi oli piirretty merikadulle kortteleita kiertävänä silmukkana ja tunnusväri oli vaaleansininen. Oikeassa alanurkassa oli linjojen selitys taulukkona, jossa tekstin alla oli linjan väri tunnuksena. En onnistunut löytämään sitä täältä, mutta muistan nähneeni kuvan.


Se keskustelu käytiin täällä. Todettakoon, että kopsasin ysin linjavärin Göteborgista, mistäpä muualtakaan...  :Wink:  Suurin kiitos kuuluu toki käyttäjälle Safka, joka tuon mainion linjakaavion piirsi ja saattoi kaikkien nähtäville.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni olet oikeassa. Mutta miksi vallassa olevat poliitikot haluavat tukea tätä kaikkea?


Eivät he ehkä kaikki halua tukea, mutta eivät tiedä vaihtoehtojakaan. Status Quon säilyttäminen sitäpaitsi antaa suurimmalle osalle äänestäjäkuntaa käsityksen että mikään ei ole huonosti, ja että mihinkään toimenpiteisiin ei tarvitse ryhtyä. 

Mutta on myös hyötyjiä:

-Ne joilla on asunto maksettu, ja mahdollisesti pääsevät eläkkeelle 10 vuoden sisällä, hyötyvät siitä että asuntojen hinnat ovat tapissa. Arvokas asunto kaupungissa hyvällä paikalla on eräänlainen vara-eläke. Se myymällä voidaan rahoittaa kallis hoito yksityisessä hoitokodissa. 
- Rakennusliikkeiden/rakennustarvikekauppiaiden kartelli tai vastaava hyväveli-liittouma jota on mahdoton purkaa, kuluu suurimpiin hyötyjiin. Samoin kahden ketjun ympärillä pyörivä vähittäiskauppa kauppakeskushankkeineen.
- Autoteollisuudella ja autoilujärjestöillä  on vahva edunvalvonta EU:ssa, ja maat joilla ei ole omaa autoteolisuutta, joutuvat mukautumaan direktiiveihin. Suomen autoverotusta on jouduttu usempaan moneen otteeseen juuri EU:n (lue autoteollisuuden) vaatimuksesta, ja nyt saatetaan joutumaan uudestaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ei Etelä-Hämeen työpaikat taida liittyä pk-seutuun. Minä ajattelen yrityksiä, jotka siirtyvät Kehä 3:n etäisyydelle, mutta ei kuitenkaan esim. Tikkurilaan, joka on taajama, jonne on hyvät yhteydet  ja jossa siksi tonttimaa on taas kalliimpaa kuin jossain metsässä. Sinä mainitsit Aviapoliksen  joka itse asiassa nykyään on jo melkoinen keskittymä  joten taidamme tarkoittaa samaa asiaa ongelmallisella hajautumisella.


Tarkoitin Etelä-Hämeellä suuntaa Nurmijärvi. Tämä menee taas mutuna, mutta jos ottaisi kartan pääkaupunkiseudusta, piirtäisi sille työpaikat palloina, ja poistaisi päiväkodit, ruokakaupat, tms. paikalliset työpaikat, niin en minä usko että Kehä III tasolla noita pallukoita niin kovin paljon olisi. Vielä. Ja tämä takia en yhtään lämpene niille lentokenttätoimistoille. On toki tiettyjä yrityksiä joiden on ihan hyvä sijaita syrjemmällä, lentokentän nurkilla on paljon yrityksiä joidenka liiketoiminta liittyy kenttään, ja sitten on semmoisia yrityksiä kuten Vaisala jolla on tuotantohallit toimiston vieressä Vantaanlaaksossa.

Toisaalta SOK tuli järkiinsä, ja jotenkin epäilen että jahka alkuhuuma haihtuu, niin ei tuo niitä toimistoja niin vedä. Ihan samasta syystä kuin ei vedä Myyrmäkikään.

Vakavampaa on se sössiminen mitä on harrastettu ihan lähellä keskustaa. Ei nyt vaihteen vuoksi haukuta Espoota, ja kysytään että kuka neropatti sijoitti vaikka Pohjolan konttoritalon Etelä-Haagaan liikenteellisesti harvinaiseen hankalaan paikkaan?




> Kiitos tarjouksesta, mutta tunnen seudun jo ja olen ollut hyväksymässä Ormuspellon pientalovaltaista kaavaa ratikkalinjan varrelle. Ormuspelto on minusta hyvä esimerkki siitä, mitä voi tehdä, ja minkä uskon vastaavan niiden asumistoiveita, jotka Koivukylän sijasta valitsevat pakettitalon kaavoittamattomalle maalle. Tai jos onnistuvat, ostavat asunnon Asolasta Koivukylän aseman länsipuolelta omakotialueelta(...)
> 
> En usko, että Vanhasellakaan on mitään Ormuspeltoa tai sen ympäristöä vastaan. Sillä eiväthän kumpikaan ole tiivistä kerrostaloaluetta, kuten Koivukylä/Havukoski, Länsimäki, Etelä-Vuosaari (raskaan raideliikenteen varresta) tai Matinkylä, Soukka ja Kivenlahti (raskaan motarin varresta).


Mutta eikös Ormuspelto tukeudu vahvasti raskasraiteeseen eli päärataan Malmin aseman kautta? Se kakkosjokerin varaushan on liityntäratikka. Ihan hyvä kaava sinänsä, mietin vaan seudulla kulkiessa, että harkittiinko koskaan uutta asemaa Malmin ja Tapanilan välillä suurinpiirtein Kotinummen tien kohdalle? Vaikka niin että jatkettaisiin Malmin laituria pohjoiseen, tehtäisin portaat Kotinummentien sillalta, tms. ja esim. I-juna pysähtyi asemalle Malmi P eli niin että keula jää sen ostareiden välisen ylikulun tasolle.




> Minä arvelen täsmälleen samoin. Mutta tätä välimuotoa ei ole ollut tarjolla. Eikä sitä metron kustannusten ja haittojen vaatimalla tehokkuudella liene luvassakaan. Siitähän Vanhanen valittaa, ja siinä olen samaa mieltä.


Jos Vanhanen on sitä mieltä, että pitää tehdä tiiviitä omatoimirakentamisen alueita, niin hän voisi sanoa sen. Taputtaisin.

Meillä on radanvartta rakentamatta esim. Keravan ja Järvenpään väli ja Sipoossa Porvoon radan varsi. Se että nurmijärveläispolitiikko vikisee että rakentamisen suuntaaminen vain sinne on väärin ei sinänsä yllätä. Metronkin varteen voidaan tehdä vähemmän tiheätä, sitten vaan hyväksytään se että se asema ei maksa itseään maanarvon nousulla.

Eikä se liityntäliikenne muuten pitkillä etäisyyksillä niin kauhea ongelma ole, jos junan linjanopeus on hyvä niin matka-aika on etäisyyden huomioon ottaen kuitenkin auton kanssa kilpailukykyinen. Metron ongelma on siinä että linjanopeus on raskasraiteeksi surkea.




> Juuri näin pitäisi tehdä. Jotain tämäntapaista merkitsevät kiristyvät velvollisuudet kunnille yhdyskuntahuollon ja opetus- ja sosiaalitoimen puolella. Jos kunnille tulee liian kalliiksi sallia haja-asutus, ne estävät sen. Toistaiseksi ilmeisesti kuntatalouden näkökulmasta haja-asutus on kuitenkin tuottavaa. Ei tarvitse kustantaa kunnallistekniikkaa, mutta kahden auton perheessä on pakko olla kohtalaiset tulot, joten verotuloja saa mukaisesti jokaisesta haja-asutusperheestä.


Mutta kun tämä osuu siiheen kainuulaiseen raivaajamummoon siinä kuin nurmijärveläisiin nuoren pariin, niin tämäkin on hyvin ongelmallista. Jälkimmäisellä on kuitenkin ihan eri tavalla vaihtoehtoja. Normiohjaus on kuitenkin inhimillisempää, sen sijaan että sakotetaan ihmisiä typeristä valinnoista niin yritetään estää heitä tekemästä niitä.

Suhtaudun keskiverto kunnanisän kykyyn laskea pitkän ajan kuluja aika skeptisesti. Lyhyellä aikavälillä tulee säästöä kun ei tarvitse tehdä infraa, pitkällä aikavälillä haja-asutus maksaa helposti enemmän, ja yleensä pitkän aikavälin kustannukset aliarvioidaan. Pornainen on muuten käytännössä rakennuskiellossa väestökasvun vuoksi, kunnalla ei riitä resurssit hoitaa näitä kahden auton perheitä. Isommassa mittakaavassa Vantaallakin on vähän samaa tautia, ei haluta kaavoittaa niitä tontteja kun ei ole varaa antaa väestön kasvaa liian kovaa,

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta SOK tuli järkiinsä...


Ei se tullut, vaan kyllästyi odottamaan pellon kaavoittamisesta tehdyn valituksen ratkaisua. Kuka valituksen tekikin, teki tietenkin palveluksen yhdyskuntarakenteelle  Helsingin mielestä, mutta ei Vantaan. Helsinkikin tarjosin porkkanaa, eli lisää pysäköintipaikkoja sinnen Vallilaan. Sinnehän on niin hirveän huonot yhteydet. Ennen bussilla ja nyt ratikalla Pasilan asemalta, Lahdentien kaukobussit ajavat vierestä ohi jne.




> Vakavampaa on se sössiminen mitä on harrastettu ihan lähellä keskustaa. Ei nyt vaihteen vuoksi haukuta Espoota, ja kysytään että kuka neropatti sijoitti vaikka Pohjolan konttoritalon Etelä-Haagaan liikenteellisesti harvinaiseen hankalaan paikkaan?


Onneksi on kaavassa tarpeeksi pysäköintipaikkoja...




> Mutta eikös Ormuspelto tukeudu vahvasti raskasraiteeseen eli päärataan Malmin aseman kautta? Se kakkosjokerin varaushan on liityntäratikka.


Ormuspeltoon toki voi kävellä kilsan Malmin asemalta. Ratikka on Viikin ratikka, jota Helsingin Vihreät tietääkseni vastustavat, kun haluavat sinne metron. Sille ratikalle on varaukset kahtakin reittiä. Kun jokaiselle asunnolle on kuitenkin pysäköintitila, niin oppivathan asukkaat kuitenkin metroa odotellessa käyttämään autoa.




> Meillä on radanvartta rakentamatta esim. Keravan ja Järvenpään väli ja Sipoossa Porvoon radan varsi.


Sipoossa lobataan omakotitaloja noin 4 km:n päähän radasta pohjoiseen. Tosin en minä sitä kovasti ihmettele, kun monopolioperaattori on niin innokas järjestämään paikallisjunaliikennettä Porvoon radalle ja pysäkkienkin kustannusarvioksi on saatu keskimäärin 5 M/kpl. Halpaahan se tietenkin metroon verrattuna on.




> Metronkin varteen voidaan tehdä vähemmän tiheätä, sitten vaan hyväksytään se että se asema ei maksa itseään maanarvon nousulla.


Ei metron hintaa missään maan arvon nousulla meillä makseta, joten tuo on hyväksytty jo.




> Eikä se liityntäliikenne muuten pitkillä etäisyyksillä niin kauhea ongelma ole, jos junan linjanopeus on hyvä niin matka-aika on etäisyyden huomioon ottaen kuitenkin auton kanssa kilpailukykyinen.


Senpä tähden homma toimii jossain Keravan korkeudella. Mutta en minä pidä yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamista raideliikenteen keinoin yhtään sen parempana kuin autoilunkaan kanssa. Tuntuuhan aika keinotekoiselta, että helsinkiläisen on muutettava esim. Mäntsälään asti rakentamaan omakotitaloa. Tonttimaaksi kelpaavaa maata on yllin kyllin siinä lähempänäkin. 60 km junalla on 6 kertaa niin paljon energian kulutusta kuin 10 km junalla. Ja 23 km liityntäautoilua vastaa noin 1520 km:n junamatkan energiankulutusta. Raideliikenne ei tee autuaaksi, jos sen hyöty ulosmitataan saman tien.




> Suhtaudun keskiverto kunnanisän kykyyn laskea pitkän ajan kuluja aika skeptisesti.


Et ole ainoa. Olen itsekin tehnyt kuntatalouslaskelmia kaavojen vaikutuksista. Mitä pidemmälle laskee, sen onnettomammiksi ne käyvät, kun lasten kunnallisvelvoitteet alkavat realisoitua. Mutta on näitä asioita tutkineet minua viisaammatkin samoin ajatuksin päätyen siihen, että menestyäkseen kunnan on pakko kasvaa enempi kuin pari % vuodessa, muuten tulee konkurssi. Muuten hyvä, mutta väestönkasvusta ei riitä joka kuntaan talouden turvaavaa kasvua. Siinä se perimmäinen syy kilpailla asukkaista.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se keskustelu käytiin täällä.


Tämä oli juuri se, minkä Murole esitti.

Antero

----------


## antti

> Pientaloja voidaan rakentaa tiheästikin, kun ne rakennetaan 200-300 neliön tonteille useaan kerrokseen.


Sorry nyt, mutta ei mennyt täysin jakeluun.

----------


## petteri

> Sorry nyt, mutta ei mennyt täysin jakeluun.


Omakotitaloalue voi näyttää myös tältä. Tämä kuva on kadunpuolelta, jokaisella talolla on myös pieni piha pihanpuolella. Aluetiheys on tälläisessä ratkaisussa suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin löysästi rakennetussa kerrostalolähiössä.

Suuri osa esimerkiksi Alankomaiden ja Britannian asukkaista asuu suunnilleen tälläisillä omakotiasuntoalueilla. Joukkoliikenne on kohtuullisen hyvän asukastiheyden takia mahdollista järjestää ja lähipalveluillekin riittää jonkin verran kysyntää.

Joukkoliikenne ja omakotitalot eivät ole mahdoton yhdistelmä jos kaavoitetaan tiheästi. Esim. e = 0,6 rakennusoikeutta ja 200-300 neliön tontteja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omakotitaloalue voi näyttää myös tältä. Tämä kuva on kadunpuolelta, jokaisella talolla on myös pieni piha pihanpuolella. Aluetiheys on tälläisessä ratkaisussa suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin löysästi rakennetussa kerrostalolähiössä.
> 
> Suuri osa esimerkiksi Alankomaiden ja Britannian asukkaista asuu suunnilleen tälläisillä omakotiasuntoalueilla. Joukkoliikenne on kohtuullisen hyvän asukastiheyden takia mahdollista järjestää ja lähipalveluillekin riittää jonkin verran kysyntää.


Tämäntyyppisiä taloratkaisuja on ollut tarjolla n 10 vuoden ajan, mutta eivät ne ole olleet yhtä suosittuja kuin perinteinen omakotitalo isolla pihalla "huonojen" joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella. Osittain siksi että näiden neliöhinnat ovat kalliimpia, ja osittain siksi että liian pieni piha ei sytytä.

Näissä Leppävaaran taloissa lienee myös se erityispiirre, että talo ei muodosta asunto-osakeyhtiötä, vaan jokainen huoneisto on ikäänkuin oma kiinteistönsä. Sillä on sitten hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Hyvät ovat se, että yhtiövastiketta ei peritä, mutta huonoa se, että jos joku asukas ei pidä huolta omasta "talostaan" saattaa vaurioita ja vahinkoja aiheutua naapureillekin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tämäntyyppisiä taloratkaisuja on ollut tarjolla n 10 vuoden ajan, mutta eivät ne ole olleet yhtä suosittuja kuin perinteinen omakotitalo isolla pihalla "huonojen" joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella.


Onko tuollaisia pieniä omakotitontteja jäänyt jossain Helsingissä, Espoossa tai Vantaalla viime vuosina myymättä tai rakentamatta ja kaavaa sitten jouduttu muuttamaan? Minä en ole ainakaan kuullut tuollaisista tapauksista, yleensä kuntien omakotitalotontit on pääkaupunkiseudulla revitty käsistä.

Käytännössä omakotiasumisessa uusilla alueilla on tehtävä valinta; Vaihtoehtoina ovat joko iso tontti ja lähes olematon joukkoliikenne sekä olemattomat lähipalvelut keskellä ei mitään. Tuo on Vanhasen ja keskustan malli.

Toinen vaihtoehto on tiheä omakotiasuminen, jossa joukkoliikenteellä ja lähipalveluillakin on mahdollisuuksia. Vihreät ja Kokoomus eli "betonipuolue" ovat viime aikoina ajaneet tiheämpää pientalorakentamista kerrostalorakentamisen täydentäjänä. Kyse on yhdyskuntasuunnitteluvalinnasta.

----------


## Kolli

> Kun Korpinen vielä oli kaupunginjohtajan virassaan, hän esitti täysin erilaisia lukuja ja periaatteita Sipoosta ja metrosta. KSV:n kaavaluonnokset tulevat julkisiksi ensi vuonna kun alue on Helsingin osa. Katsotaan sitten vastataanko siellä pientaloja haluavan kansanosan vai metroa ja tehorakentamista haluavan betonipuolueen haaveisiin.


Antero on omaksunut hyvin suuren johtajan retoriikan!
Propaganda kovenee kun vaalit lähestyvät, nyt on pakko päästä todistamaan, että 1524mm:n kiskoilla kulkeva liikenne tarkoittaa aina huonoa asumisen laatua.

----------


## teme

> Ei se tullut, vaan kyllästyi odottamaan pellon kaavoittamisesta tehdyn valituksen ratkaisua. Kuka valituksen tekikin, teki tietenkin palveluksen yhdyskuntarakenteelle  Helsingin mielestä, mutta ei Vantaan. Helsinkikin tarjosin porkkanaa, eli lisää pysäköintipaikkoja sinnen Vallilaan. Sinnehän on niin hirveän huonot yhteydet. Ennen bussilla ja nyt ratikalla Pasilan asemalta, Lahdentien kaukobussit ajavat vierestä ohi jne.


En usko että se pelkästään siihen valitukseen kaatui, ja muutenkin haiskahtaa taktikoinnilta jolla saadaan kärtettyä lisää pysäköintipaikkoja. Kokemukseni mukaan noita toimipaikkasiirtoja valmistellaan pienessä piirissä ja jostain yksityiskohdasta innostuneena (esim. parkkipaikat tai uudet tilat), ja sitten kun henkilöstö älähtää, asiaa selvitetään laajemmin, jne. niin asia muuttuu.




> Ormuspeltoon toki voi kävellä kilsan Malmin asemalta. Ratikka on Viikin ratikka, jota Helsingin Vihreät tietääkseni vastustavat, kun haluavat sinne metron. Sille ratikalle on varaukset kahtakin reittiä. Kun jokaiselle asunnolle on kuitenkin pysäköintitila, niin oppivathan asukkaat kuitenkin metroa odotellessa käyttämään autoa.


En ole toistaiseksi törmännyt kehenkään joka aktiivisesti vastustaisi Viiraa, mutta asiasta sen verran että Viirakin olisi Ormuspellon kannalta pitkälti liityntäliikenneratkaisu ja kakkosjokeri bussilla tai raiteilla on ainakin sitä. Sinänä se että sama linja toimii sekä liityntänä että suorana yhteytenä on mitä mainiointa joukkoliikennepalvelua.




> Et ole ainoa. Olen itsekin tehnyt kuntatalouslaskelmia kaavojen vaikutuksista. Mitä pidemmälle laskee, sen onnettomammiksi ne käyvät, kun lasten kunnallisvelvoitteet alkavat realisoitua. Mutta on näitä asioita tutkineet minua viisaammatkin samoin ajatuksin päätyen siihen, että menestyäkseen kunnan on pakko kasvaa enempi kuin pari % vuodessa, muuten tulee konkurssi. Muuten hyvä, mutta väestönkasvusta ei riitä joka kuntaan talouden turvaavaa kasvua. Siinä se perimmäinen syy kilpailla asukkaista.


Tuota, eikös Kuntaliiton suositus ole että väestönkasvu on korkeintaan 2%?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ormuspeltoon toki voi kävellä kilsan Malmin asemalta. Ratikka on Viikin ratikka, jota Helsingin Vihreät tietääkseni vastustavat, kun haluavat sinne metron. Sille ratikalle on varaukset kahtakin reittiä. Kun jokaiselle asunnolle on kuitenkin pysäköintitila, niin oppivathan asukkaat kuitenkin metroa odotellessa käyttämään autoa.


Osaatko kertoa enemmän tuosta Viikin-Malmin ratikasta, miksi se on pistetty hyllylle? Ovatko vihreät ainoat jotka "tietääksesi" vastustavat sitä vai mistä on kysmys? Päätettiinkö se unohtaa siksi että uuden ison lähiön rakentamisesta Malmin lentokentälle ei ole vuosien jahkailujen jälkeen tullut mitään? 

En toisaalta ymmärrä miten metro sitten parantaisi Viikin tilannetta ratikkaan verrattuna, jos sitä ei saataisi rakennettua pariinkymmeneen vuoteen. Itse Viikkiinhän olisi, lähimmältä paikalta jonne raitiotie nyt menee, vaivaiset 3 km. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Osaatko kertoa enemmän tuosta Viikin-Malmin ratikasta, miksi se on pistetty hyllylle?


Jatketaan Viiraamista toisessa ketjussa: http://jlf.fi/f17/362-viira-linja/#post54548

----------


## Kolli

Huvittava tilanne, kun kepun autokaupunkiajatuksen tulivat esille näin vaalien alla. Tämänpäiväinen Savon Sanomat ja Keskisuomalainen taas varoittelevat raideliikenteen vaaroista pääkirjoituksissaan. Sitä sitten yritetään täälläkin selitellä parhain päin.

Kannattaa lukea ko. aviisien pääkirjoitukset, niistä selviää, mitä kepu ja siis ehdokkaat Helsinkiin haluavat: hajanaista yhdyskuntarakennetta ja autoilua.

----------


## petteri

Koko keskustahenkinen media näyttääkin hyvin sisäistäneen Vanhasen ja keskustan politiikan, joka on tiivistettynä:

"Ei tiheällä rakentamiselle ja sen mukana toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle, kyllä hajautetulla yhdyskuntarakenteelle ja autoilulle."




> Pääministeri on osoittautunut monissa asioissa kovapäiseksi, ja toivottavasti hän ei väsy puolustamasta hajautettua yhteiskuntamalliaan muita puolueita vastaan.


Vaikka varmaan Anteron mielestä Savon Sanomat ja muukin keskustahenkinen lehdistö on ymmärtänyt Vanhasen linjan väärin eikä kyse ole mistään hajautetusta mallista. Kyseessähän on selkeä median salaliitto.  :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huvittava tilanne, kun kepun autokaupunkiajatuksen tulivat esille näin vaalien alla. Tämänpäiväinen Savon Sanomat ja Keskisuomalainen taas varoittelevat raideliikenteen vaaroista pääkirjoituksissaan. Sitä sitten yritetään täälläkin selitellä parhain päin.
> 
> Kannattaa lukea ko. aviisien pääkirjoitukset, niistä selviää, mitä kepu ja siis ehdokkaat Helsinkiin haluavat: hajanaista yhdyskuntarakennetta ja autoilua.


Varsinkin tuo Savon Sanomien oli hassu. Milloinkohan nähdään savolainen karvalakkilähetystön Eduskunnan portailla vaatimassa stadilaisten betonilähiöiden asukkaiden hajasijoittamista? 

Ja Vakuutusyhtiö if:kin on  Kauppalehden mukaan tutkinut asiaa ja tulos on sitten näinkin  synkkä:
Kahta en vaihda: autojani

Minkä puolueen asiaa if oikein ajaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Kepu-kamaa tuutin täydeltä, Savon Sanomat 12.9.2008




> Pääkirjoitus
> Puuta vai betonia?
> 
> 
> Pääministeri Matti Vanhasen julkisuudessa tarjoamat keskustalaiset visiot Helsingin ja sen ympäristökaupunkien ja -kuntien kehittämisestä ovat nostaneet pienoisen poliittisen myrskyn, jossa pääministeri on jätetty seisomaan yksin tuuleen ja sateeseen.
> 
> Vanhasen mielestä pääkaupunkiseudun ihmisten elämän kannalta olisi paljon mukavampaa, jos asutusta ei keskitettäisi tiiviisiin betonilähiöihin, vaan se hajautettaisiin pienempiin puutarhakaupunkeihin, joissa ihmisen on miellyttävä asua. Pääkaupunkiseudun kokoomukselaisille, sosiaalidemokraattisille tai edes vihreille kellokkaille tämä ei käy, vaan he vaativat ympäristösyistä uudisrakentamisen keskittämistä tiukasti rautateiden varteen.
> 
> Vanhasen malli lähtee siitä, että luonnonläheinen asuminen on hyvästä ihmiselle. Kokoomukselaisen asuntoministerin Jan Vapaavuoden tai vihreiden linjanvetäjiin kuuluvan Anni Sinnemäen lähtökohta on päinvastainen: ihmisen on elettävä niin, että hänestä on mahdollisimman vähän haittaa luonnolle ja erityisesti maapallon ilmakehälle.
> ...


Keskisuomalainen (kepu) rökittää myös täysillä:




> PÄÄTOIMITTAJA
> Pekka Mervola
> 
> 
> Eiköhän kaupunkien ketju voita jättimetropolin
> 
> 
> Nyt käydään kiivasta keskustelua yhdyskuntarakenteesta. Tilanne purskahti, kun pääministeri Matti Vanhanen (kesk.) esitteli omakätisin piirroksin ideaaliyhteiskuntaansa. Hän hahmotteli (Helsingin Sanomat 7.9.) Uudellemaalle puutarhakaupunkimaisia keskustoja.
> 
> ...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minkä puolueen asiaa if oikein ajaa?


Vaikea sanoa, kun Sampo-konsernin johtajasta, Björn Wahlroosista ei ota selvää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskisuomalainen (kepu) rökittää myös täysillä:


Melestäni keskisuomalaisen päätoimittaja Pekka Mirvola suhtautu savolaiskolleegaansa verrattuna huomattavasti myönteisemmin joukkoliikenteeseen ja myös raidesellaiseen, kun ehdottaa yliopistokaupunkien joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä eikä vain Helsingin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikea sanoa, kun Sampo-konsernin johtajasta, Björn Wahlroosista ei ota selvää.


Tuo "puolue" oli vain huulenheitto. Sampo-vakuutus kuului aiemmin samaan konserniin kuin SYP/Merita/Nordea ja puoluepolitiikasta ulkopuolella, mutta asiakkaat taisivat äänestää enimmäksen "betonipuolueita". Kepu-henkiset ovat perinteisesti asioineet Lähivakuutuksessa tai Tapiolassa, nyt ehkä myös Pohjolassa.

Mutta tutkimuksen viesti oli selvä. Yli kolmanneksella kotitalouksista oli enemmän kuin yksi auto. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Tämä on jo ihan hupi-osaston kamaa.

----------


## teme

> Melestäni keskisuomalaisen päätoimittaja Pekka Mirvola suhtautu savolaiskolleegaansa verrattuna huomattavasti myönteisemmin joukkoliikenteeseen ja myös raidesellaiseen, kun ehdottaa yliopistokaupunkien joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä eikä vain Helsingin.


Koomista tässä on se, että Soininvaara on kirjoittanut ihan samaa, enkä usko että Sinnemäki tai Vapaavuorikaan väittäisivät vastaan. Eihän tämä haja-asutus kaupunkien reunoilla ole todellakaan vain Helsingin ongelma.

----------


## petteri

> Kaavoituksessa konkretisoituu näkemys Suomen tulevaisuudesta. Varmaankin ilmastonmuutoksen ilmeinen todenmukaisuus pakottaa hakemaan nykyistä ympäristöystävällisempiä ratkaisuja elämäntapaamme.


Minusta Keskisuomalaisen pääkirjoitus ei ole mitenkään erityisen hajautusmyönteinen. Kirjoituksen lopun johtopäätös ottaa varovasti kantaa muutoksen tarpeen puolesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole toistaiseksi törmännyt kehenkään joka aktiivisesti vastustaisi Viiraa, mutta asiasta sen verran että Viirakin olisi Ormuspellon kannalta pitkälti liityntäliikenneratkaisu ja kakkosjokeri bussilla tai raiteilla on ainakin sitä. Sinänä se että sama linja toimii sekä liityntänä että suorana yhteytenä on mitä mainiointa joukkoliikennepalvelua.


Minusta Viiran aktiivista vastustusta on esittää, että Viikkiin rakennetaan metro. Vaikka se tehtäisiin vasta 3050 vuoden kuluttua, sinne ei voi rakentaa raitiotietä siksi aikaa.

Miksi pidät Viiraa liityntäliikenteenä? Viikin alueella kaavassa on raitiotie Tilanhoitajankaarella (kuten nyt bussilinjat) ja kaaren Myllypuron päässä on raitiovaunun kääntösilmukalle tila. Tilanjoitajankaari on joko haara tai päälinja, jos Malmille mennään lentokentän läpi. Toinen reitti on Pihlajamäen kautta. Eli Viiran rakentaminen ei ole oikeasti Malmin lentokentästä kiinni, vaikka niinkin on väitetty.




> Tuota, eikös Kuntaliiton suositus ole että väestönkasvu on korkeintaan 2%?


Voi ollakin, sillä sekin on aika kova kasvu. Mutta se ei riitä pitkällä aikavälillä, kun eläkeläisten määrä kasvaa. Eli kuntien ongelma on nettotuottavien kuntalaisten osuuden väheneminen väestön ikärakenteen kehityksen vuoksi. Verotuloja maksavien osuus saadaan tarpeeksi suureksi jos väestö kasvaa siten, että kasvu tasapainottaa ikärakennetta.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Minusta Viiran aktiivista vastustusta on esittää, että Viikkiin rakennetaan metro. Vaikka se tehtäisiin vasta 3050 vuoden kuluttua, sinne ei voi rakentaa raitiotietä siksi aikaa.
> 
> Miksi pidät Viiraa liityntäliikenteenä? Viikin alueella kaavassa on raitiotie Tilanhoitajankaarella (kuten nyt bussilinjat) ja kaaren Myllypuron päässä on raitiovaunun kääntösilmukalle tila. Tilanjoitajankaari on joko haara tai päälinja, jos Malmille mennään lentokentän läpi. Toinen reitti on Pihlajamäen kautta. Eli Viiran rakentaminen ei ole oikeasti Malmin lentokentästä kiinni, vaikka niinkin on väitetty.


Sanoin että Ormuspellossa Viira/Kakkosjokeri olisi suurelle osalle matkustajia liityntäliikenneväline Malmille. Osa taas menisi suoraan sillä Viikin kautta keskustaan. Vähän niin kuin esim. H75 Puistolassa. Viikistä toki tuskin kovin moni menisi Malmin suuntaan.

Tämä on minusta ylipäänsä järkevä liikennöintimalli. Matkustajia on kumpaankin suuntaan ja vaihtoehtoja tarjolla sen mukaan minne on menossa. Tästä syystä pidän käsittämättömänä että ykköstä ei ole jatkettu edes sitä muutamaa sataa metriä Käpylän asemalle. Meillä pitäisi olla keksenään risteviä raiteita, eikä pelkkiä putkia.

Jos HKL on sitä mieltä että Viikkin ei voi vetää ratikkaa koska sinne joskus 2040 tulee metro, niin se on HKL:n ongelma, ei niiden jotka sitä metroa toivovat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos HKL on sitä mieltä että Viikkin ei voi vetää ratikkaa koska sinne joskus 2040 tulee metro, niin se on HKL:n ongelma, ei niiden jotka sitä metroa toivovat.


Minusta se on kaupungin asukkaiden ongelma. Eihän HKL siitä kärsi, että yhteydet ovat huonot, vaan asukkaat. HKL:n tehtävä on kuntalain mukaan toimia asukkaiden hyvinvoinnin edistämiseksi, ei sen estämiseksi. HKL:n toimintaa ohjaa poliittinen lautakunta, mutta HKL:n rooli on esittää ratkaisuja lautakunnan esittämiin vaatimuksiin. Viikin liikenneratkaisut sisältyvät HKL:n strategiaan tai lähiajan suunnitelmiin, jotka lautakunta tietenkin hyväksyy HKL:n esityksien perusteella. Ja lautakunnalla pitää olla oikeus luottaa siihen, että sille esitetään parasta mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kyllä automyönteisyyttä Helsingissäkin on, nyt puuhataan jättimäistä parkkihallia Töölönkadun ja Manskun väliselle alueelle.
Kammottavaa. Hyvä asia on, että ei Töölöntorille, sillä esityslistassa korostetaan Pisaran ja Töölön metron tilavarauksen tarpeellisuutta.

(Kiinteistölautakunta 16.9.2008)

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...rheimintie.pdf

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tässä ketjussa on jotain perin kiusallista. En tiedä johtuuko puuduttavuus siitä, että on harvinaisen epäselvää, mistä keskustellaan, vai siitä, että keskustelu kulkee ympyrää.

On tietenkin johdonmukaista, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla käsitellään joukkoliikenteen ekonomiaa eli sitä, miten ihmisten siirtymisestä saadaan mahdollisimman tehokasta. Ensimmäinen kysymys tietenkin on, pyritäänkö etupäässä vaikuttamaan ihmisten valintoihin vai sopeutumaan niihin. Tästä herää kysymys, mistä preferenssit muodostuvat ja miten niitä voidaan tulkita. Tämä on hankalaa, koska preferenssit ovat aina kompromisseja sen välillä, mitä halutaan ja mitä voidaan saada.

Neliökohtaiset hinnat ovat kaikkialla korkeimmat kaupungin ydinkeskustassa. Hinnan informaatioarvoa on vaikea kiistää; se osoittaa, että ydinkeskusta on eri alueista halutuin ja että useampi asuisi keskellä kaupunkia, jos se vain olisi mahdollista. Tähän on monia syitä. Kuten joku jo totesikin, ihmiset vaihtavat harvemmin asuntoa kuin työpaikkaa. Ydinkeskustassa asuminen tarkoittaa, että työpaikka pysyy kohtuullisesti saavutettavana paljon todennäköisemmin kuin jos asuisi haja-asutusalueella. Tämä on erityisen tärkeää niille pariskunnille, jotka joutuvat joka tapauksessa löytämään kompromissejä maantieteellisen sijoittautumisensa suhteen. Yksin asuville taas muut sosiaaliset suhteet ovat tärkeitä; sosiaalisen verkoston maantieteellinen sijoittuminen on tärkeä asia. Muitakin syitä on - joku arvostaa palveluja, joku toinen kulttuuririentoja, kolmas urbaania sykettä.

Mutta yksilötason lisäksi on tarkasteltava myös makrotasoa. Katsoimmepa sitten taloutta tai kulttuuria, molemmat ovat syntyneet ja kukoistavat nimenomaan kaupungeissa. Miksi? Koska molemmat ovat luonteeltaan vaihtoa. Siksi ei ole yllätys, että maailman rikkaimmat alueet ovat kaikki kaupunkeja, ja useimmiten erittäin tiiviitä sellaisia. Innovaatiot tapahtuvat yliopistoissa, jotka ovat kaupunkeissa; niiden tuotteistaminen tapahtuu kaupungeissa, koska maaseudulla pääoma ei kasaudu riittävällä tavalla. Kaupungeilla on skaalaetu maaseutuun nähden; koska innovaatiot liittyvät nekin vaihtoon, tuottavuuden kasvu, joka mahdollistaa talouskasvun ja joka perustuu nimenomaan innovaatioihin, kaupungeilla on jälleen etusija maaseutuun nähden.

Näistä syistä on typerää tekohengittää maaseutua, sillä sen lopputuloksena kaikilla menee huonommin. Suurena maana Suomen aluepolitiikka on ollut erityisen vahingollista. Ainoa lohtu lienee, että lähitulevaisuudessa maaseudulla ei asu enää kukaan, minkä vuoksi poliittinen paine aluepoliittisille tulonsiirroillekin katoaa. Poliittiselta kannalta Vanhasen ajatus onkin kiintoisa, sillä katoavan maaseuturälssin myötä katoaa keskustalta myös kannatus. Niinpä kannattajia etsitään ideologisista nurmijärveläisistä, jotka pitävät kansankunnan resursseja tuhlaavaa elämäntapaansa perusoikeutenaan.

Sen sijaan tulevaisuuskuvana Vanhasen fundeeraus on ankea. Vanhanen haluaa vähentää vaihtoa - hänen tulevaisuuskuvassaan ihmiset eivät liiku kuin työpaikalta kotiin ja takaisin. Jos vaihto vähenee, ei synny kulttuurillisia tai taloudellisia keskittymiä, jolloin innovaatioketjut katkeavat ja talouskasvu hiipuu. Erityisen penseästi suhtaudun ajatukseen matkailun loppumisesta - siis siihen, että suomalaiset matkailisivat etupäässä kotimaassaan; ulkomaalaisten kohdalla olisi tietenkin ilmeistä, ettei kukaan haluaisi käydä vanhaslaisessa Suomessa, koska kulttuuriton, nurkkakuntainen, köyhä maa ei kiinnostaisi enää ketään.

Kävin hiljattain muuten Kööpenhaminassa, ja olin hieman kateellinen. Siellä sai hieman osviittaa siitä, miten moni asia voisi olla toisin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Hyvä tiivistelmä keskustelun teemoista Kosmopoliitalta!




> Neliökohtaiset hinnat ovat kaikkialla korkeimmat kaupungin ydinkeskustassa. Hinnan informaatioarvoa on vaikea kiistää; se osoittaa, että ydinkeskusta on eri alueista halutuin ja että useampi asuisi keskellä kaupunkia, jos se vain olisi mahdollista.


Tämä on hyvin totta. Ja koska kaikki eivät voi asua ydinkeskustassa, niin yksilöllisistä preferensseistä ja maksukyvystä riippuen omakotitalo Nurmijärvellä saattaa olla realistisesti tavoiteltavissa oleva unelma-asunto osalle väestöä. Toki kaikki eivät edes halua keskustaan, mutta siinä olet mielestäni oikeassa, että neliöhinnat paljastavat tavoiteltavuuden hyvin: kysyntä on paljon suurempi kuin tarjonta, joten hinta nousee korkeaksi. Jos kukaan ei haluaisi asua keskustassa, niin hinnat olisivat matalat.




> Katsoimmepa sitten taloutta tai kulttuuria, molemmat ovat syntyneet ja kukoistavat nimenomaan kaupungeissa. Miksi? Koska molemmat ovat luonteeltaan vaihtoa. Siksi ei ole yllätys, että maailman rikkaimmat alueet ovat kaikki kaupunkeja, ja useimmiten erittäin tiiviitä sellaisia. Innovaatiot tapahtuvat yliopistoissa, jotka ovat kaupunkeissa; niiden tuotteistaminen tapahtuu kaupungeissa, koska maaseudulla pääoma ei kasaudu riittävällä tavalla. Kaupungeilla on skaalaetu maaseutuun nähden; koska innovaatiot liittyvät nekin vaihtoon, tuottavuuden kasvu, joka mahdollistaa talouskasvun ja joka perustuu nimenomaan innovaatioihin, kaupungeilla on jälleen etusija maaseutuun nähden.


Edelleen naulan kantaan.




> Sen sijaan tulevaisuuskuvana Vanhasen fundeeraus on ankea. Vanhanen haluaa vähentää vaihtoa - hänen tulevaisuuskuvassaan ihmiset eivät liiku kuin työpaikalta kotiin ja takaisin. Jos vaihto vähenee, ei synny kulttuurillisia tai taloudellisia keskittymiä, jolloin innovaatioketjut katkeavat ja talouskasvu hiipuu. Erityisen penseästi suhtaudun ajatukseen matkailun loppumisesta - siis siihen, että suomalaiset matkailisivat etupäässä kotimaassaan; ulkomaalaisten kohdalla olisi tietenkin ilmeistä, ettei kukaan haluaisi käydä vanhaslaisessa Suomessa, koska kulttuuriton, nurkkakuntainen, köyhä maa ei kiinnostaisi enää ketään.


Samaa mieltä siitä, että en haluaisi asua Vanhasen ideoimassa puutarhakaupunkien saaristossa tai missään Nurmijärvellä. Kaupunkimiljöö on paljon miellyttävämpi minulle, tosin kaupunkimiljöötäkin voi olla niin monenlaista. Rumia 60/70-lukujen betonilähiöitä en kaipaa vaan omaleimaisia tiiviitä matalia alueita (vrt. Tampereen Pispala), joille joukkoliikenteenkin pystyy järjestämään tehokkaasti, ja mikä ettei kaupunkikeskustoihin muutamia pilvenpiirtäjiäkin mahtuisi -- mieltymyksiä kun on niin monia: ei kaikkien tarvitse asua samanlaisessa miljöössä vaan pitää olla valinnanvaraa. Rakentamistehokkuudesta tosin kannattaisi pyrkiä pitämään kiinni jotta yhdyskuntarakenne ei hajaudu liikaa ja joukkoliikenne käy mahdottomaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kantakaupungin korkea hintataso osoittaa, että asunnot siellä ovat haluttuja. Mutta se ei kerro sitä, kuinka laajat ovat maksukykyisten ostajien markkinat. Kantakaupungin alueella on vain muutama prosentti seudun asunnoista ja niistä on kaupan vielä pienempi osa kuin muualla sijaitsevista asunnoista. Korkea hintataso muodostuu niukkuudesta suhteessa vain niihin, joilla on ylipäätään maksukykyä kylliksi.

Kun kantakaupunki nyt laajenee Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan, tullaan näkemään todellinen tilanne. Ennustan, että rakennusliikkeet tulevat pitämään yllä niukkuutta jarruttamalla tuotantoaan ja siten tarjontaa. Jo nyt on keskeytetty työmaita, myös Leppäsuolla, aivan Jätkäsaaren vieressä. Tähän asti on yleiseti moitittu, että vika on kaupungissa, joka ei kaavoita. Olen eri mieltä, ja nyt sen tulemme näkemään. Ongelma ei ole kaavoitus vaan ahneus.

Lisäksi maaseutu ja kaupunkiseudun hajaantunut reuna-alue ovat eri asiat. Maatilalliset eivät työmatkaile eivätkä siten tarvitse päivittäistä yhteyttä johonkin työpaikkakeskittymään. Kaupunkilaiset voivat tutustua maaseudun elämään vaikka seuraamalla juuri alkanutta Maajussille morsian -televisiohupailua. Se on parempaa tositeeveetä kuin teollisuushalliin rakennettu kaupunkitalo lapsellisine selviämistehtävineen, joita isoveli valvoo. Katsojaluvuista päätellen tämä pelleily kuitenkin luo nuorison todellisuuskuvaa huomattavan tehokkaasti.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent141850E001E




> Sipoo ei halua metrolinjaa
> 18.09.2008
> 
> 
> Sipoo ei halua metroa jatkettavan kunnan puolelle sen jälkeen, kun Lounais-Sipoo vuodenvaihteessa liittyy Helsinkiin.
> 
> Helsingin, Sipoon ja Vantaan edustajat keskustelivat tällä viikolla kuntien tulevaisuuden yhteistyöstä eduskunnan sosiaalidemokraattisen ryhmän järjestämässä keskustelutilaisuudessa.
> 
> Eniten puhutti metrolinjan jatkaminen Sipooseen. Vuoteen 2025 ulottuvassa Sipoon yleiskaavassa ei kunnanhallituksen puheenjohtajan, RKP:n Christel Liljeströmin mukaan katsota tarpeelliseksi metrolinjan jatkamista Sipoon puolelle.
> ...


Eipä tietenkään. Viimeiseen asti pitää rakentaa hajakaavoitettua ruotsinkielistä "puutarhakaupunkia", kuten pääministerimmekin jo neuvoo.
Hajakeskitettyä autoilua, joukkoliikenne perustuu citymaasturiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Eipä tietenkään. Viimeiseen asti pitää rakentaa hajakaavoitettua ruotsinkielistä "puutarhakaupunkia", kuten pääministerimmekin jo neuvoo.
> Hajakeskitettyä autoilua, joukkoliikenne perustuu citymaasturiin.


Eli oli ihan hyvä, että Sipoosta liitettiin osia Helsinkiin, koska Sipoo ei hyvää kaupunkia halua tuottaa. Tästä paljastui Sipoon oikea luonne. Jotkuthan esittivät, että Sipoo olisi itsekin pystynyt samaan mitä Helsinki, mutta eipä näin ollutkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli oli ihan hyvä, että Sipoosta liitettiin osia Helsinkiin, koska Sipoo ei hyvää kaupunkia halua tuottaa.


Metrorata ei ole hyvän kaupungin mittari. Vai onko kaikkialla muualla kuin Itäväylän, Vuotien ja Kontulantien varrella Helsingissä huonoa kaupunkia? 

Kuinka Sipoo edes pystyisi maksamaan metrosta, kun ei siihen pysty Espookaan, jossa on enemmän kuin 10 kertaa Sipoon verran asukkaita. Ja kun Helsinki rakentaa pakkoliitosalueelle seuraavat 20 vuotta, miksi ketään kiinnostaisi muuttaa metrolähiöön vielä kauempana Helsingistä?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli oli ihan hyvä, että Sipoosta liitettiin osia Helsinkiin, koska Sipoo ei hyvää kaupunkia halua tuottaa. Tästä paljastui Sipoon oikea luonne. Jotkuthan esittivät, että Sipoo olisi itsekin pystynyt samaan mitä Helsinki, mutta eipä näin ollutkaan.


Näin on. Vaikka pakkoliitos herätti kiivasta keskustelua ja moni pelkäsi kunnallisen itsemääräämisvallan murentuvan, niin lopputulota ajatellen lienee parasta että Helsinki sai vähän lisää tonttimaata itämetron jatkoa ajatellen edullisella paikalla, jonne voi rakentaa kerros- ja rivitalokoteja paisuvalle asukasmäärälleen, ja Sipoo sai pitää suurimman osan niistä maista mitä Helsinki alunperin havitteli, että voi kehitellä omia kulttuurimaisemiaan, pursisatamilla ja golf-kentillä maustettuina. Ei kaupunkia ja maaseutua voi yhdistää vaan ne on pidettävä erilleen, että ihmiset savat selvän käsityksen mitä ne asumisvaihtoehdot käytännössä merkitsevät.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kuinka Sipoo edes pystyisi maksamaan metrosta, kun ei siihen pysty Espookaan, jossa on enemmän kuin 10 kertaa Sipoon verran asukkaita. Ja kun Helsinki rakentaa pakkoliitosalueelle seuraavat 20 vuotta, miksi ketään kiinnostaisi muuttaa metrolähiöön vielä kauempana Helsingistä?


Parin-kolmen aseman maanpäällinen pidennys lähes asumattomalle alueelle, mitä Sipoon etelä-osat ovat ei maksa kuin 100 miljoonan euron luokkaa ja valtiokin osallistuu kustannuksiin. Tuohon Sipoolla olisi hyvin varaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parin-kolmen aseman maanpäällinen pidennys lähes asumattomalle alueelle, mitä Sipoon etelä-osat ovat ei maksa kuin 100 miljoonan euron luokkaa ja valtiokin osallistuu kustannuksiin. Tuohon Sipoolla olisi hyvin varaa.


Millä perusteella? Jaa summat asukasluvulla, joka kuvaa kustannusten rasittavuutta kunnalle.

Siksi toiseksi miksi ihmeessä pitäisi käyttää 100 miljoonaa, jos tarvittava tai parempi palvelu on järjestettävissä ilman sitä? Vain siksi, että tästä rahan tuhlaamisesta on tehty itsetarkoitus, jota yritetään perustella katteettomasti esim. ympäristösyillä.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Näin on. Vaikka pakkoliitos herätti kiivasta keskustelua ja moni pelkäsi kunnallisen itsemääräämisvallan murentuvan, niin lopputulota ajatellen lienee parasta että Helsinki sai vähän lisää tonttimaata itämetron jatkoa ajatellen edullisella paikalla, ...


Siinäpä se taisi ollakin todellinen syy osakuntaliitokselle - itämetron jatko. 

Kuntien ja valtion vastuullisen rahankäytön kannalta metron laajentamisen rajat ovat käytännössä jo tulleet vastaan. Myös liikenteellisesti rajat alkavat paukkua ainakin idän suunnassa. Metroahan ei voi jatkaa Porvooseen asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuntien ja valtion vastuullisen rahankäytön kannalta metron laajentamisen rajat ovat käytännössä jo tulleet vastaan. Myös liikenteellisesti rajat alkavat paukkua ainakin idän suunnassa. Metroahan ei voi jatkaa Porvooseen asti.


Itämetron jatkamisen ainoa vaihtoehto olisi ollut HELI-rata, ja se olis ollut monessa mielessä parempikin vaihtoehto, mutta sen yli on käytännössä pyyhitty henkselit. Turha tässä on jossitella.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itämetron jatkamisen ainoa vaihtoehto olisi ollut HELI-rata, ja se olis ollut monessa mielessä parempikin vaihtoehto, mutta sen yli on käytännössä pyyhitty henkselit. Turha tässä on jossitella.


Itämeron jatkamiselle hyvä vaihtoehto on Laajaslon raitiotien ja Jokerin (*JO*ukkoliikenteen *KE*hämäinen *R*aide *I*nvestointi) jatkaminen sekä edelleen haaroittaminen liitosalueella. Palvelee monipuolisemmin ja saadaan enemmän kattavuutta radeliikenteelle. On kilapilukykisemi autoliikenteelle, koska voisi tarjota vaihdotonta yhteyttä myös kehäsuunnille, mihin metro ei tarjoa mitään. Ei maksa niin paljon kuin metro ja vähentää liikenteen energiankulutusta ja päästöjä toisin kuin metro. Voidaan silloin myös toteuttaa sitä liitoksen toista lupausta halutusta pientalorakentamisesta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> On kilapilukykisemi autoliikenteelle,


Hieman off-topic, mutta onkos tämä jokin testi, kuinka kirjoitettua tekstiä voi ymmärtää ihan hyvin, vaikka kirjaimet on sekoitettu  :Wink: ?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä jos lukisit Vanhasen itsensä kirjoituksen Hesarista..





> Siinä olkaa hyvä


Luettuani tuon Vanhasen puutarhakaupunkimallin viimeisen kannatuspuheenvuoron, pitää valitettavasti todeta että en löytänyt siitä mitään uutta valaisevaa.

Mitä hän mainitsee raitioteistä, niin hänen mielestään tarvitaan raskaiden raideliikenneratkaisujen ohella _kevyempiä ja halvempia raitiotieratkaisuja jotka sopivat muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin_.  Tämä pitää ymmärtää joko Helsingin nykyisiä raitioteitä kevyempiä ratkaisuja (jota epäilen että on edes olemassa) tai että Suomen muihin kaupunkeihin pitäisi rakentaa suurin piirtein sellaisia raitioteitä jollaisia Helsingissä on nyt.  Ehkä hän myös tarkoitti että Helsinkiinkin pitäisi rakentaa ennemin raitioteitä metron tms sijaan, mutta se ei todellakaan käy puheenvuorosta ilmi. 

Joka tapausksessa Helsingin seutu poikkeaa skaalaeronsa takia niin paljon muusta Suomesta että pienissä kaupungeissa hyväksi koettuja malleja ei voi kopioida tänne, ja että Helsingin paisuttamine autoliikenteestä riippuvaiseksi pikukaupunkien verkostoksi johta vielä pahempiin ongelmiin, koska se lisää aina liikkumistarvetta, päästöjä ja öljyn kulutusta, jos ei raideliikennettä tai muuta sähköistä joukkoliikennettä ole käytettävissä. 

Tämän viestin, kuten aikaismpien,  pääsanoma oli se, että ihmisten pitää saada vapaasti valita asuinpaikkansa ja mahdollistettava asuminen omakotitaloissa, ja liikkumisesta pitää ensisijaisesti autojen ja bussien huolehtia, ja että työpaikkojen pitäisi muuttaa sinne minne ihmiset asuvat. 

Nimenomaan tämä viimeinen vaatimus on sellainen jonka takia en usko malliin. Maailman sivu on ollut niin, että työpaikat ovat päättäneet itse sijoittua minne katsovat että on parasta, ja koska töissä käyminen on lähestulkoon pakko,  ihmiset joko muuttavat työpaikkojen läheisyyteen tai kulkevat joka päivä kauempaa niihin töihin. Yrityksen jonka tavoitteena on kasvaa ja menestyä on oltava siellä missä on riittävän paljon ihmisiä tyydyttääkseen työvoimatarpeen. Mielummin liian isolla paikkakunnalla kuin liian pienellä, niin ei tarvitse aina muuttaa. Toki kaivos ja metsäteollisuuden on työvoimakeksittymän sijaan oltava lähempänä raaka-aine-lähdettä, mutta pk-seudun työssäkäyntialueen tapauksessa sellaisista ei nyt ole kysymys. 

Vanhasen ihannemallissa, jossa asutaan pikkukaupungeissa pk-seudun ulkopuolella, kaikessa sympaatisuudessan huolimatta, tarjoaa nykyisessä työmarkkinatilanteessa työpaikkoja kodin läheisyydessä vain terveydenhoitoalan ihmisille, jos ei ole valmis jonottamaan vapautuvaa oman koulutuksen/ammattipätevyyden työpaikkaa vuosia tai perustamaan oma yritys. Oman firman pyörittäminen pienessä kaupungissa pääkaupuniseudun ulkopuolella taas ei vähennä matkustamisen tarvetta yhtään enempää, kuin jos olisi varsinaisesti töissä pk-seudulla, koska asiakkaita joutuisi kuitenkin hankkiman sieltä missä on isoja firmoja,eli pk-seudun sisältä. Vanhasen malli toimii vähemmällä liikkumisella jos perheen toinen puoliso jää pysyvästi kotiin, toisen käydessä töissä siellä mistä töitä saa, mutta kahden ansaitsevan aikuisen perhemallissa liikkumistarve hajakeskitysmallissa on pahimmillaan moninkertainen kuin jos perhe asuisi tkehäkolmosen sisäpuolella. 

Vanhanen sotkee malliinsa iloisesti myös Tapiolan, Klaukkalan. Lohjan ja Hyvinkään. Yhteistä näillä on ehkä se  että niissä on nättejä rivitaloja isoine puutarhoineen, mutta muuten eroavat niin paljon kuin vain voi. Tapiola on ensinnäkin vain 5 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta, eli käytännössä niin lähellä että päivittäisen työmatkan sinne voi vaikka kävellä, jos huvittaa. Tapiola ei myöskään olisi mitään muuta kuin uinuva betoninukkumalähiö ilman Otaniemeä ja Keilaniemeä. Mitä Klaukkalaan tulee niin tämän päivän Hesarin NYT-viikkoliite kertoo osuvasti mikä se on, vaikka juttu oli hieman huumorimielessä tehty. Jutun sanoma oli kuitenkin se, että klaukkalaiset vaikuttajat olivat haastatteluhetkellä Helsingissä töissä, ja Klaukkalasta ei voi ostaa edes talvitakkia, vaan senkin joutuu käydä ostamassa Vantaan Jumbosta, ja että rautatietä sinne ei kunnanjohtaja ikinä halua, koska junan mukana tulevat narkkarit.  Eli se siitä Vanhasen kotipaikkakunnasta.

Hyvinkää ja Lohja ovat ainoa näistä keskuksista jotka ansaitsisivat omavaraisen puutarhakaupungin tittelin, tietyin varauksin. Molemmat ovat nimittäin syntyneet teollisuuden ansiosta, ja niissä muualta tulleiden on vaikea työllistyä ellei  hyväksy ns "yhden työnantajan paikkakunnan" haitat. Näistä Hyvinkääläisten on helpompi järjestää asioitaan jos työpaikka lähtee alta, koska junalla pääsee, toki ympäristöä ajatellen täysin väärällä tavalla, töiden ääreen Helsinkiin.

Sen kanssa olen Vanhasen kanssa samaa mieltä että raideliikenne parantaa liikenteen sujuvuutta, ja se on yksi sen tärkeimmistä eduista, ja että Suomeen pitäis luoda yhtenäinen joukkoliikennelippujärjestelmä.

Autoveromuutosten ja autoteollisuden mahdollisuuksiin vähentää hiilidioksidipäästöjä en usko niin optimistisesti kuin Vanhanen. Autoveromuutos siirsi ostajien kiinnostuksen vain kalliimpiin autoihin, ja nekin jotka ostivat vähemmän kuluttavia, ulosmittaavat hyödyn ajamalla enemmän. Autojen aiheuttamiin päästöihin eivät mitkään moottoritekniikan uutudet vaikuta elleivät ihmisten ajotavat muutu. Autoihin pitäisi asentaa tehorajoittimet, mutta yksikään politikko ei uskalla tosissaan ehdottaa sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itämeron jatkamiselle hyvä vaihtoehto on Laajaslon raitiotien ja Jokerin (*JO*ukkoliikenteen *KE*hämäinen *R*aide *I*nvestointi) jatkaminen sekä edelleen haaroittaminen liitosalueella.


Koska Sipoon metron aikaansamiseksi ei ole lapio vielä heilunut, niin tämäkin vaihtoehto, vaikka se ei heti ensimmäisenä mieleen tullut, kannattaa ihan tosissaan selvittää. Ei se edellytä edes Laajasalon kytkemistä siihen vaan pelkkä Jokerikin riittää aluksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> hänen mielestään tarvitaan raskaiden raideliikenneratkaisujen ohella _kevyempiä ja halvempia raitiotieratkaisuja jotka sopivat muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin_. Tämä pitää ymmärtää joko Helsingin nykyisiä raitioteitä kevyempiä ratkaisuja (jota epäilen että on edes olemassa) tai että Suomen muihin kaupunkeihin pitäisi rakentaa suurin piirtein sellaisia raitioteitä jollaisia Helsingissä on nyt.


Eiköhän tuo pitäne lukea " kevyempiä ja edullisempia ratkaisuja eli raitiotieratkaisuja". Minusta tuossa ei ratkaisujen laatuun oteta kantaa muuten kuin että ne ovat metroa kevyempiä, mikä tarkoittaa suurin piirtein skaalaa maataivas. "Muualle kuin Helsinkiin" on viittaus raskaan raideliikenteen soveltumattomuuteen muualle kuin Helsinkiin, ei Helsingin raitioteihin.

Eihän Helsingin raitioteitä kevyempiä ratkaisuja ole mahdollista tehdä, kun Helsingin raitioteitä on suunniteltu mahdollisimman kevyin perustein...

Disclaimer: minusta lähijunaliikennettä tulee kehittää myös muualla kuin Helsingissä, mutta kokonaan uusien lähijunaratojen rakentaminen muualle on erittäin epätodennäköistä. Lisäraiteet ovat eri asia. Niille sentään on aika kattavat tilavaraukset.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- ja Jokerin (*JO*ukkoliikenteen *KE*hämäinen *R*aide *I*nvestointi) --


Välimerkkierotiikkaa, mutta eikö tuo tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittanut "Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen runkolinja" (siten, että i-kirjaimella ei ole varsinaista vastinetta akronyymissä)?

----------


## Kolli

Jokerin haaroittaminen ei tuo liitosalueelle mitään etua. Vain vaihdollisen raideliikenneyhteyden tärkeimpään suuntaan, Helsingin keskustaan.

Jokeri on hyvä kehäratikkana, tai mahdollisesti jatkettuna hiukan Itiksen eteläpuolelle. Sipoo tarvitsee ehdottomasti nopean metron, se yhdistää tehokkaasti, hiukan kuin RER A, mutta paremmin pk-seudun poikittain Helsingin keskustan kautta.

----------


## teme

> Itämeron jatkamiselle hyvä vaihtoehto on Laajaslon raitiotien ja Jokerin (*JO*ukkoliikenteen *KE*hämäinen *R*aide *I*nvestointi) jatkaminen sekä edelleen haaroittaminen liitosalueella. Palvelee monipuolisemmin ja saadaan enemmän kattavuutta radeliikenteelle. On kilapilukykisemi autoliikenteelle, koska voisi tarjota vaihdotonta yhteyttä myös kehäsuunnille, mihin metro ei tarjoa mitään. Ei maksa niin paljon kuin metro ja vähentää liikenteen energiankulutusta ja päästöjä toisin kuin metro. Voidaan silloin myös toteuttaa sitä liitoksen toista lupausta halutusta pientalorakentamisesta.


Mitäs jos käytettäisiin Heli-Radan varaus + varaus lisäraiteille pääradan länsipuolella  Malmilta etelään pikaratikalle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Välimerkkierotiikkaa, mutta eikö tuo tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittanut "Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen runkolinja" (siten, että i-kirjaimella ei ole varsinaista vastinetta akronyymissä)?


Esittämäni selitys Jokeri-sanalle löytyy Anssi Joutsiniemen kirjasta Ei kenenkään Helsinki. Itselläni ei ole alkuperäistä Jokerisuunnitelmaa, joten en voi tarkistaa siitä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jokerin haaroittaminen ei tuo liitosalueelle mitään etua. Vain vaihdollisen raideliikenneyhteyden tärkeimpään suuntaan, Helsingin keskustaan.


Jos liitosalueelle tulee 50.000 ihmistä, arvelen heidän matkoistaan suuremman osan suuntautuvan kehämäisesti kuin keskustaan. Sillä kantakaupunkiin ei tule mm. uusia työpaikkoja tuollaiselle ihmismäärälle. Uusia työpaikkoja toki tulee, mutta niin tulee myös uusia asukkaita Kalasatamaan ja Jätkään. Onhan jo vuosikymmenet liikenteen kasvu tapahtunut kehäsuunnilla keskustaan suuntautuva polkiessa paikoillaan. Koska kantakaupunki ei ole kasvanut. Ja tämän vuoksi nimenomaan metro voi muodostaa suurimmalle osalle tuplavaihtotarpeen, ja sitten otetaankin mieluiten auto.




> Sipoo tarvitsee ehdottomasti nopean metron, se yhdistää tehokkaasti, hiukan kuin RER A, mutta paremmin pk-seudun poikittain Helsingin keskustan kautta.


Hyvä kun ymmärrät metron ongelman sen hitautena niin pitkillä matkoilla, minkä vuoksi tarvitaan mieluummin nopea metro, kuten paikallisjunat. Siksipä Temen ehdotuksessa onkin ideaa.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Elmo Allen
> 
> 
> Välimerkkierotiikkaa, mutta eikö tuo tarkalleen ottaen tarkoittanut "Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen runkolinja" (siten, että i-kirjaimella ei ole varsinaista vastinetta akronyymissä)?
> 
> 
> Esittämäni selitys Jokeri-sanalle löytyy Anssi Joutsiniemen kirjasta Ei kenenkään Helsinki. Itselläni ei ole alkuperäistä Jokerisuunnitelmaa, joten en voi tarkistaa siitä.


Vaan jos Jokeri onnistuu hyvin ja tulee tunnetuksi myös Suomen ulkopuolella, ei kansainvälisesti kirjoitettu Joker ole lainkaan huono nimi. Kyllähän Helsingin kokoisessa autoistuneessa kaupungissa pitää olla nk. _villi_ linja paikkaamassa muuten kohtalaista joukkoliikennettä. Tällä linjalla voidaan sitten nokitella muiden kaupunkien joukkoliikennettä ihan oikeasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

Illan TV1:n uutisissa oli kiintoisaa tietoa. Kansalaiset ovat pääministerin esittämien puutarhakaupunkiajatusten kannalla, sekä perheelliset että sinkut. Ja käytetyt katumaasturit eivät bensakoneella mene kaupaksi enää ollenkaan, mutta pikkuautoja saa jonottaa kuukausikaupalla.

Pääministerin ideoita vastustaneet poliitikot taitavat edustaa muita kuin äänestäjiään kun he vakuuttelevat kerrostalolähiöiden autuutta ja väittävät autoverouudistuksen lisänneen vain isojen autojen ostohalua. Samaa henkeähän on löytynyt täältäkin.

Asumistoiveita oli selvittänyt Taloustutkimus, eli kyse ei ollut mistään lehdistön mielipidemuokkauksesta, jossa etsitään muutama yksittäinen henkilö ja julkaistaan ne vastaukset, jotka tukevat lehden linjaa. Autokaupan tunnelmia oli kysytty useasta autoliikkeestä.

Itse en ole ollut halukas uskomaan väitteeseen siitä, että kaikki haluavat omakotitaloon. Uutisten perusteella niin näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan, eikä se ole ihan ainoa tilastotieto joka tällaista ajatusta tukee. Mutta jos näin on, silloin on realismia pohtia, miten nämä toiveet ja kestävä liikenne- ja kaupunkirakenne saadaan mahdollisimman hyvin yhdistetyksi.

Autoakaupan tiedot ovat rohkaisevia. Autokysyntään vaikuttaa varmasti myös korkealla käynyt öljyn hinta. Mutta oli syy mikä hyvänsä, kehitys on ainakin oikeaan suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Illan TV1:n uutisissa oli kiintoisaa tietoa. Kansalaiset ovat pääministerin esittämien puutarhakaupunkiajatusten kannalla, sekä perheelliset että sinkut.


Kävin vilkaisemassa kyselyn, siinä kysyttiin mielipidetä Vanhasen esittämään puutarhakaupunkiin jossa työpaikat ja palvelut ovat lähellä. Mielenkiintoinen jatkokysymys olisi ollut, että haluatko asua puutarhakaupungissa kun palvelut ja työpaikat eivät ole siellä.

Mutta voihan se toki olla niin että löytäisin puutarhakaupungista unelmieni työpaikan jossa yhdistyy vähäiset vastuut ja olematon työpanos,  suureen palkkaan ja arvostukseen.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Kävin vilkaisemassa kyselyn, siinä kysyttiin mielipidetä Vanhasen esittämään puutarhakaupunkiin jossa työpaikat ja palvelut ovat lähellä. Mielenkiintoinen jatkokysymys olisi ollut, että haluatko asua puutarhakaupungissa kun palvelut ja työpaikat eivät ole siellä.
> 
> Mutta voihan se toki olla niin että löytäisin puutarhakaupungista unelmieni työpaikan jossa yhdistyy vähäiset vastuut ja olematon työpanos,  suureen palkkaan ja arvostukseen.


Kyllä minäkin asuisin mielelläni vaikkapa Kensingtonissa, joka on puutarhakaupunki; miksen myös Kaivopuistossa tai Eirassa tai Kulosaaressa, jotka ovat myös puutarhakaupunkeja. Sen sijaan en asuisi ikimaailmassa esimerkiksi Keravalla tai Klaukkalassa tai Nurmijärvellä, jotka eivät ole puutarhakaupunkia nähneetkään. Ne ovat sattumanvaraisia taajamia, eivät puutarhakaupunkeja.

Nerokasta puutarhakaupungissa on se, ettei sillä ole mitään vastinetta suomalaisessa todellisuudessa, näitä muutamaa paikkaa lukuunottamatta. Mutta se kuulostaa hyvältä. Se on maaltamuuttajasukupolven fantasia turvallisesta, häiriöttömästä, monokulttuurisesta, ihonväriltään valkoisesta, ongelmattomasta, töhryttömästä, mielikuvituksettomasta asuinpaikasta, joka sijaitsee metsässä ('luonnon lähellä'). Jostain syystä suomalaisilla on taipumus uskoa, että se mikä on piinannut heitä jo vuosisatojen ajan ('luonto'), onkin itse asiassa hänen paras ystävänsä. Tämä mystinen kaipuu metsään onkin yksi suomalaisen kaupunkisuunnittelun pahimmista vihollisista.

----------


## kemkim

> Se on maaltamuuttajasukupolven fantasia turvallisesta, häiriöttömästä, monokulttuurisesta, ihonväriltään valkoisesta, ongelmattomasta, töhryttömästä, mielikuvituksettomasta asuinpaikasta, joka sijaitsee metsässä ('luonnon lähellä').


Yhdysvalloissahan on vuosikymmeniä ollut trendi se, että valkoihoiset pakenevat kaupunkien keskustoista omakotitaloja täynnä oleviin kaukaisiin nukkumalähiöihin päästäkseen pakoon väärän värisiä ihmisiä ja koettua turvattomuuden tunnetta. Nyt trendi on tosin kääntynyt ja keskustat ovat yhä suositumpia asuinpaikkoja, kun niitä on saatu rauhoitettua. Pitäisikö pikemminkin selvittää, miksi ihmiset eivät pidä kerrostaloissa asumisesta nykyisellään kuin automaattisesti vain antaa periksi ja antaa väelle omakotitalot? Ongelma voi olla ihan joku muu kuin asumismuoto, esimerkiksi turvattomuuden tunne tai laadun puuttuminen kerrostaloista eli mielikuva huonosta asumisesta, joka on luotu 1970-luvun kerrostalorakentamisella. Oikeasti kerrostaloasuminen voisi olla paljon parempaakin, ihmiset eivät vain osaa kuvitella, että se voisi olla mitään nykyistä parempaa ja siksi haikailevat omakotitaloa, vaikka eivät välttämättä sellaista haluaisikaan asumismuotona, mutta ajattelevat siellä olevan rauhallista.

Tulee myös luoda tulevaisuuden kaupunkia. Jos nykyiset suuret ikäluokat ja vanhempi väki omakotitaloa haikaileekin, niin nuoremmat ihmiset ovat paremmin sopeutuneet jo kaupunkikulttuuriin ja eivät halua asua syrjäisillä omakotialueilla, vaan urbaanisti kerrostalossa tai rivitalossa. Heillehän nämä kaupungit jäävät vanhemman väen sijaan, joten kaupunkia tulisi suunnitella heidän asumistoiveidensa mukaiseksi.

----------


## Kolli

Ihan turha on kepulaisten jeesustella millään puutarhakaupungilla. Siellä missä kepu hallitsee on hajakaavoitettua klooni-Kannustaloa.

Syy, miksi Antero Alku ja kepu vastustavat Helsingin liikennehankkeita on aivan ilmeinen. Se raha on heidän mielestään poissa tärkeämmistä asioista, kuten maaseudun erilaisista tekohengityshankkeista.

Kannattaa ottaa järki käteen: Antero Alku ja kepu myyvät unelmaa, jota ei ole oikeasti olemassa: sähköautoa ja puutarhakaupunkia. Jokainen käsittää, että yhdyskuntasuunnittelua ei voida perustaa Matti "meidän Matti" kepu-Vanhasen teoreettiselle sähköautolle ja hajottamalla rakennetta ympäri Uuttamaata "puutarhakaupunkeihin". Tällainen levittäminen (propagandatermi on hajakeskitys) on aivan toteutuskelvoton ajatus ja johtaa vain ja ainoastaan yksityisautoilun lisääntymiseen.

Kun katsoo näitä kepulaisia kuntia ympäri maata, niin voi todeta, että betonia on roiskittu siellä vielä rumemmin tai vähintään yhtä rumasti kuin pk-seudulla. Siilinjärvi ja Lapua ovat oikein hyviä (rumia) esimerkkejä sellaisista. 

Keskustan panos Helsingin kehittämiseen on ollut, on ja tulee olemaan, että Helsingin voimaa kasvukeskuksena tulee heikentää ja tärkeät raideliikennehankkeet tulee torpata ja raha ohjata pekkaroinnilla tiehankkeisiin. Pekkarinenhan pekkaroi viime vuonna kehäradan rahaa Keski-Suomeen, omaan vaalipiiriinsä tiehankkeisiin.

Ehkä olisi Helsingille parempi, jos keskustalaiset poliitikot menisivät stadista sähköautolla sinne puutarhakaupunkiin.

----------


## Jykke

> Kannattaa ottaa järki käteen: Antero Alku ja kepu myyvät unelmaa, jota ei ole oikeasti olemassa: sähköautoa ja puutarhakaupunkia.


 Keskusta+Antero sitä ja tätä. Eikä voisi jo vähän jäitä pistää hattuun? Eiköhän ole yleisesti tiedossa, että Antero Alku yrittää myydä halvepaa ja paremmin palvelevaa pikaraitiotietä, joka vähentäisi yksityisautoilua (niin sähkö, kuin bensalla toimivaa).

----------


## Kolli

Vaikea uskoa, varsinkin kun kuuntelee Vanhasen juttuja. 
Betonipuolue-termillä halutaan demonisoida tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne.

----------


## petteri

> Yhdysvalloissahan on vuosikymmeniä ollut trendi se, että valkoihoiset pakenevat kaupunkien keskustoista omakotitaloja täynnä oleviin kaukaisiin nukkumalähiöihin päästäkseen pakoon väärän värisiä ihmisiä ja koettua turvattomuuden tunnetta. Nyt trendi on tosin kääntynyt ja keskustat ovat yhä suositumpia asuinpaikkoja, kun niitä on saatu rauhoitettua. Pitäisikö pikemminkin selvittää, miksi ihmiset eivät pidä kerrostaloissa asumisesta nykyisellään kuin automaattisesti vain antaa periksi ja antaa väelle omakotitalot?


Väite, etteivät ihmiset eivät yleensä ottaen pidä kerrostaloissa asumisesta ei pidä paikkaansa Euroopassa eikä Suomessakaan. 

Paras mittari ihmisten  asumismuotojen arvostukselle on raha eli asuntojen hinnat. Hyvin suuri osassa Euroopan kaupungista kalleimmat asunnot ovat kaupunkien keskustoissa, jotka ovat tiheästi rakennettua korttelikaupunkia. Toisaalta halvimmat asunnot ovat lähiöiden kerrostaloissa. Tämä ilmiö on minusta havaittavissa yhtä hyvin Pariisissa, Helsingissä, Tampereella kuin Mikkelissäkin.

Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että ihmiset eivät pidä asumisesta kerrostaloissa alueilla, jotka on rakennettu löysästi ja lähiömaisesti. Toisaalta, kun rakennetaan riittävän tiheästi ja ei-lähiömäisesti asukkaat pitävät kerrostaloympäristöstä.

Jostain syystä kaupunkisuunnittelussa on viime vuosikymmeninä lähdetty siitä, että kerrostaloalueilla pitää olla ihan tolkuttomasti vajaakäyttöistä tilaa. Niinkuin se, että joka paikassa näkyy hoitamatonta pusikkoa parantaisi asuinympäristöä. 

Ihmiset tarvitsevat puistoja ja pihoja, mutta minusta viime vuosikymmenten kaupunkisuunnittelussa on menty metsään ylipuistottamalla ja ylipihoittamalla asuinalueet. Vallalla on ollut ajatus, että suuret puistot ja pihat luovat automaattisesti paremman asuinkokemuksen. Mutta ei se noin mene. 

Varsinkin kerrostaloalueilla puistoilla, pihoilla ja virkistysalueilla on asuinlaadun mukainen optimi ja minusta tuo optimi on aika lähellä Etu-Töölön asumis- ja puistorakennetta.

1930-luvun kaupunkisuunnittelu on tuottanut paljon hyviä asuinalueita. Kerrostaloalueiden kaavoituksessa pitäisi uskaltaa ottaa mallia hyvästä kaupunkiympäristöstä. Toki ongelmana 1930-luvun malliin rakentamisessa ovat autopaikat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väite, etteivät ihmiset eivät yleensä ottaen pidä kerrostaloissa asumisesta ei pidä paikkaansa Euroopassa eikä Suomessakaan. 
> 
> Paras mittari ihmisten  asumismuotojen arvostukselle on raha eli asuntojen hinnat. Hyvin suuri osassa Euroopan kaupungista kalleimmat asunnot ovat kaupunkien keskustoissa, jotka ovat tiheästi rakennettua korttelikaupunkia. Toisaalta halvimmat asunnot ovat lähiöiden kerrostaloissa.


Olen samaa mieltä väitteestäsi, mutta kuvaamasi mittari hinnoista pikemminkin kumoaa kuin tukee väitettä. Sillä kantakaupungin kerrostalon ja esikaupungin kerrostalon välillä ei muutu rakennuksen tyyppi, vaan muuttujia ovat hinta ja sijainti.

Itsekin vetoan usein siihen, että kalleimmat hinnat ovat kantakaupungissa ja siellä on pääasiassa vain kerrostaloja. Mutta vielä kalliimpaa on Eirassa Engelin aukion ympärillä. Se alue ei muistuta Töölöä eikä Jakomäkeä. Kun verrataan rakennustapaa, sijaintia ja hintaa Engelinaukion seudun ja muun Eiran välillä, ennallaan pysyy sijainti, muuttujia ovat hinta ja rakentamistapa. Mikä osoittaa, että ihmiset arvostavat ja maksavat enemmän pienimittakaavaisesta rakentamisesta kuin varsinaisesta kerrostalosta.

Jos jatketaan hintojen, sijainnin ja rakennustavan vertailua, päädytään kyllä väistämättä siihen, että samalla sijainnilla maksetaan ja siis arvostetaan enemmän pienimuotoista rakentamista kuin kerrostaloja, mikä johtaa siihen, että hintamittari tukee ihmisten haluttomuutta kerrostaloista. Mutta ei pidä yleistää, että se koskee kaikkia.

Tehtävähän on tuottaa kysyntään oikeassa suhteessa eri asumismuotoja SELLAISINA kuin ihmiset haluavat. Tällä tarkoitan sitä, että tiiviiseen rakentamiseen pitäisi lisätä sellaisia piirteitä, joiden vuoksi pientaloihin mennään ja päin vastoin. Eli siten tyydytettäsiin todellisia tarpeita, ei mahdollisesti täysin väärinymmärrettyjä tarpeita.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sillä kantakaupungin kerrostalon ja esikaupungin kerrostalon välillä ei muutu rakennuksen tyyppi, vaan muuttujia ovat hinta ja sijainti.


Toki sijainnilla on merkitystä. Mutta se ei ole ainoa selittävä tekijä. Kantakaupungin ja lähiöiden asuinympäristön ero on minusta tärkeä selittävä tekijä. Kantakaupungin rakenne tuottaa parempaa asumista kuin lähiöt.




> Mutta vielä kalliimpaa on Eirassa Engelin aukion ympärillä. Se alue ei muistuta Töölöä eikä Jakomäkeä. Kun verrataan rakennustapaa, sijaintia ja hintaa Engelinaukion seudun ja muun Eiran välillä, ennallaan pysyy sijainti, muuttujia ovat hinta ja rakentamistapa. Mikä osoittaa, että ihmiset arvostavat ja maksavat enemmän pienimittakaavaisesta rakentamisesta kuin varsinaisesta kerrostalosta.
> 
> Jos jatketaan hintojen, sijainnin ja rakennustavan vertailua, päädytään kyllä väistämättä siihen, että samalla sijainnilla maksetaan ja siis arvostetaan enemmän pienimuotoista rakentamista kuin kerrostaloja, mikä johtaa siihen, että hintamittari tukee ihmisten haluttomuutta kerrostaloista. Mutta ei pidä yleistää, että se koskee kaikkia.


On totta, että euroopan suurkaupunkien absoluuttisesti kalleimmat alueet ovat hyvin tiheän kaupungin sisässä olevia löysästi rakennettuja saarekkeita.

Kysehän on siitä, että ihmiset arvostavat sekä tiheää kantakaupunkimaista asuin-, palvelu- ja puistorakennetta että pientalomaista ympäristöä. Nuo molemmat yhdistyvät kuitenkin vain muutamissa poikkeusalueissa, kuten Kaivopuistossa ja Eirassa Engelinaukiolla. Noilla alueilla maksetaan sitten korkeimmat hinnat. Ilman ympärillä olevaa tiheää kaupunkia nuo alueet eivät olisi ekslusiivisia.

Vaikka sinänsä Wanhan Eirankin rakennustiheys lienee ainakin löysästi rakennetun lähiön luokkaa.




> Tehtävähän on tuottaa kysyntään oikeassa suhteessa eri asumismuotoja SELLAISINA kuin ihmiset haluavat. Tällä tarkoitan sitä, että tiiviiseen rakentamiseen pitäisi lisätä sellaisia piirteitä, joiden vuoksi pientaloihin mennään ja päin vastoin. Eli siten tyydytettäsiin todellisia tarpeita, ei mahdollisesti täysin väärinymmärrettyjä tarpeita.


Kaivopuiston alue on suomalaisen asumisen unelma. Lähellä palveluita, pientaloja, pihoja, hoidettu ympäristö, paljon puistoja lähellä. Tuosta voidaan tehdä johtopäätös, että rakennetaan lisää Kaivopuistoa, niin ihmiset saavat mitä haluavat.

Mutta Kaivopuiston monistaminen ei onnistu ilman että monistetaan ympäristöä, jonka sisällä se sijaitsee. Kaupungin sisällä olevat saarekkeet ovat erikoisuuksia, joita ei voi tuottaa laajassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nerokasta puutarhakaupungissa on se, ettei sillä ole mitään vastinetta suomalaisessa todellisuudessa, näitä muutamaa paikkaa lukuunottamatta. Mutta se kuulostaa hyvältä. Se on maaltamuuttajasukupolven fantasia turvallisesta, häiriöttömästä, monokulttuurisesta, ihonväriltään valkoisesta, ongelmattomasta, töhryttömästä, mielikuvituksettomasta asuinpaikasta, joka sijaitsee metsässä ('luonnon lähellä').


Taidat kuitenkin erehtyä. Puutarhakaupunkeja kuten Kulosaarta ei ollut tekemässä mikään maaltamuuttajasukupolvi. Sellaista ei tainnut edes sata vuotta sitten varsinaisesti ollakaan. Suomalaisia puutarhakaupunkeja ovat olleet ideoimassa oppineet kaava-arkkitehdit.

Meidän päiviemme haja-asutus ei ole puutarhakaupunkia eikä kaupunkia ollenkaan. Sitä ei ole kukaan ideoinut eikä kaavoittanut, vaan sen on annettu syntyä jääräpäisen kaupunkikaavoituksen seurauksena. On aivan oikein puuttua siihen, että kaavoittamalla rakennusliikkeiden tai raskasraidefanaatikkojen ehdoilla rakentajien näkökulmasta hyvää kaupunkia, synnytetään kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle haja-asutusta, koska se on ainoa keino jolla ihmiset saavat edes osan toiveistaan toteutetuksi.




> Mielenkiintoinen jatkokysymys olisi ollut, että haluatko asua puutarhakaupungissa kun palvelut ja työpaikat eivät ole siellä.


Eiköhän tuohon jo ole vastaus toteutuneesta käyttäytymisestä. Vaikka meillä ei ole edes puutarhakaupunkia vaan haja-asutusta, sekin on mennyt kaupaksi. Siis ilman työpaikkoja ja palveluita.

En usko, että kovin moni haluaa asua kaukana ja ilman palveluita. Eikö tästä osoita sekin, että Helsingin pientaloalueet ovat varsin haluttuja.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Meidän päiviemme haja-asutus ei ole puutarhakaupunkia eikä kaupunkia ollenkaan. Sitä ei ole kukaan ideoinut eikä kaavoittanut, vaan sen on annettu syntyä jääräpäisen kaupunkikaavoituksen seurauksena. On aivan oikein puuttua siihen, että kaavoittamalla rakennusliikkeiden tai raskasraidefanaatikkojen ehdoilla rakentajien näkökulmasta hyvää kaupunkia, synnytetään kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle haja-asutusta, koska se on ainoa keino jolla ihmiset saavat edes osan toiveistaan toteutetuksi.


Haja-asutus on päässyt leviämään, koska Suomessa ei ole käytännössä kunnollisia rajoituksia mihin saa rakentaa. Haja-asutuksen muodostuminen on poliittinen valinta, jonka käyttövoimana ovat kuntien suuri kaavoitusvapaus ja perusrakennusoikeus.




> Eiköhän tuohon jo ole vastaus toteutuneesta käyttäytymisestä. Vaikka meillä ei ole edes puutarhakaupunkia vaan haja-asutusta, sekin on mennyt kaupaksi. Siis ilman työpaikkoja ja palveluita.


Hajautettu pientaloasuminen on asuntojen hintojen perusteella varsin huonosti arvostettua. Tuote käy kaupaksi halvan hinnan ansiosta, muita syitä tuskin on. Hyvän asuinympäristön luominen maksaa ja haja-asutuksessa ei tuota hintaa tule asunnolle ostovaiheessa. Haja-asumisessa kyllä tulee pitemmän ajan kuluessa maksettavaksi erilaisina epäsuorina kuluina, joista osan maksaa asunnon ostaja ja yhteiskunta.

Kun haja-asutus selkeästi tuottaa huonoa asumista, miksi hajarakentamista ei vaan kielletä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaivopuiston alue on suomalaisen asumisen unelma. Lähellä palveluita, pientaloja, pihoja, hoidettu ympäristö, paljon puistoja lähellä. Tuosta voidaan tehdä johtopäätös, että rakennetaan lisää Kaivopuistoa, niin ihmiset saavat mitä haluavat.
> 
> Mutta Kaivopuiston monistaminen ei onnistu ilman että monistetaan ympäristöä, jonka sisällä se sijaitsee. Kaupungin sisällä olevat saarekkeet ovat erikoisuuksia, joita ei voi tuottaa laajassa mittakaavassa.


Niin, tähän on vain yksi keino. On synnytettävä lisää niitä palveluiden ja työpaikkojen keskittymiä, joiden lähiympäristöön voidaan rakentaa lisää kaivopuistoja. Onhan tämäntapaista tehtykin, esimerkiksi Kuopiossa. Eikö pääministeri juuri tästä rakenteesta puhunut? (Ja meneehän Kuopioonkin rautatie.  :Wink:  )

Olennaista tietenkin on, että näitä rakenteita suunnitellaan kestävän liikenteen lähtökohdista, ei Landbon tai Karhusaaren tapaan puhtaasti henkilöautoilun perusteella. Minusta itse asiassa Kulosaaren asemakaavaluonnos sadan vuoden takaa on varsin hyvä esimerkki. Sitä ei koskaan toteutettu, eikä vastaavaa ole tehty muuallekaan.




> Haja-asutus on päässyt leviämään, koska Suomessa ei ole käytännössä kunnollisia rajoituksia mihin saa rakentaa. Haja-asutuksen muodostuminen on poliittinen valinta, jonka käyttövoimana ovat kuntien suuri kaavoitusvapaus ja perusrakennusoikeus.


Tästä olen eri mieltä. Ei haja-asutusta synny, jos ihmisille on tarjolla parempia vaihtoehtoja. Betonilähiö ei ole parempi vaihtoehto, ei myöskään Eiranrannan tyyppinen lähiötalojen rakentaminen kantakaupunkiin. Jos haja-asutus kategorisesti kiellettäisiin, sitä ei tietenkään voisi syntyä. Mutta se on vähän samanlainen tilanne kuin jos ruuhka Kehä 1:llä estetään sulkemalla tie. Ei se ole ratkaisu huonon liikennesuunnittelun seurauksiin, kuten haja-asutuksen kieltäminen ei ole ratkaisu huonon kaavoituksen seurauksiin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tästä olen eri mieltä. Ei haja-asutusta synny, jos ihmisille on tarjolla parempia vaihtoehtoja. Betonilähiö ei ole parempi vaihtoehto, ei myöskään Eiranrannan tyyppinen lähiötalojen rakentaminen kantakaupunkiin. Jos haja-asutus kategorisesti kiellettäisiin, sitä ei tietenkään voisi syntyä. Mutta se on vähän samanlainen tilanne kuin jos ruuhka Kehä 1:llä estetään sulkemalla tie. Ei se ole ratkaisu huonon liikennesuunnittelun seurauksiin, kuten haja-asutuksen kieltäminen ei ole ratkaisu huonon kaavoituksen seurauksiin.


Minusta haja-asutusta ja hajakaavoitusta syntyy nyky-yhteiskunnassa suurten kaupunkien ympäristöön hallitsemattomasti, jos sen muodostumista ei estetä.

Kyse on asumisen hinnanmuodostuksesta. Hyvän kaupunkiympäristön luominen maksaa ja haja-asutuksessa ei tuota hintaa tule asunnolle ostovaiheessa. Haja-asumisessa kyllä tulee pitemmän ajan kuluessa maksettavaksi erilaisina epäsuorina kuluina, joista osan maksaa asunnon ostaja ja osan yhteiskunta.

Hajautunut asuminen on suorilta investointikustannuksiltaan niin edullista, että se houkuttaa, jos sitä ei hallinnollisesti rajoiteta. Kyse vähän samanlaisesta tilanteesta kuin ilman tai ympäristön suojelumääräyksissä. Niin kauan kuin tuottajalle on edullisempaa saastuttaa ilmaa tai ympäristöä kuin puhdistaa päästöt ja toiminta sallitaan, tuottajat saastuttavat.

Hajautunut asuminen on yhdyskuntarakennesaastetta, jonka leviäminen pitää pysäyttää hallinnollisesti.

----------


## Kolli

Joo, Kuopioon menee rautatie, mutta sepä ei palvele paikallista joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Meneehän Helsinkiinkin rautatie. Ratikoita ja busseja ei siis tarvita.

Tällä sivulla blogi Kuopion kaavoituksesta, johon kuuluu edelleen puutalojen purkaminen ja uutena ideana osan historiallisesta kauppahallista (sic!) purkaminen "kehityksen" nimissä, jotta saadaan sisäänkäynti parkkiluolaan.

http://hotanenka.blogspot.com/
http://hotanenka.blogspot.com/2006/0...ja-ruusut.html

Ja nimenomaan se hajanainen rakentaminen  on sitä hajakaavoitusta, en ole vielä nähnyt esimerkkiä, mitä se todella tarkoittaisi.

Sähköautoa odotellessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joo, Kuopioon menee rautatie, mutta sepä ei palvele paikallista joukkoliikennettä mitenkään.


Se, ettei Kuopion ympäristössä ole paikallisjunia, ei ole mitenkään Kuopion kaupungin hallinnassa, jos et sattunut tietämään.




> Meneehän Helsinkiinkin rautatie. Ratikoita ja busseja ei siis tarvita.


Onhan niitä ollut jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, jotka ovat kuvitelleet näin. Onneksi he eivät ole unelmiaan päässeet toteuttamaan, vaikka metro rakennettiinkin.




> Tällä sivulla blogi Kuopion kaavoituksesta, johon kuuluu edelleen puutalojen purkaminen ja uutena ideana osan historiallisesta kauppahallista (sic!) purkaminen "kehityksen" nimissä, jotta saadaan sisäänkäynti parkkiluolaan.


Miten tämä liittyy uusien alueiden rakentamiseen Kupiossa?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse on asumisen hinnanmuodostuksesta. Hyvän kaupunkiympäristön luominen maksaa ja haja-asutuksessa ei tuota hintaa tule asunnolle ostovaiheessa.


Aivan. Asuntotuotannon hinta kuluttajalle muodostuu kahdella tavalla asuntotuotannon organisoinnista riippuen. Rakennusliike minimoi kustannukset ja laadun ja maksimoi myyntikatteen. Omakotirakentaja maksimoi asumisen laadun suhteessa rakennuskustannuksiin, jotka sekin pyrkii minimoimaan.

Hyvän kaupunkiympäristön luominen ei ole rakennusliikkeelle kannattavaa, koska siihen satsaaminen tuottaa huonommin kuin talojen rakentaminen. Omakotirakentaja puolestaan ei pääse suunnittelemaan asemakaavoja kuten rakennusliikkeet, koska kaavoja ei tehdä yksittäistä omakotitaloa varten.




> Hajautunut asuminen on hdyskuntarakennesaastetta, jonka leviäminen pitää pysäyttää hallinnollisesti.


Niinhän se on Kehä 1:n liikennekin, mutta sitä ei silti voi lopettaa tarjoamatta tilalle jotain muuta. Kaavoituksesta vastaava viranomainen on samassa asemassa. Se ei voi kaavoittaa sellaista ympäristöä, joka ei kelpaa. Eduskuntakaan ei voi päättää, että nyt kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja. Se johtaa jonkinlaiseen katastrofiin, kuten sellaisiin mielenilmaisuihin, että on pakko antaa periksi.

Pohjois-Korea on pakkoyhteiskunta, jossa tällaiset ongelmat on ratkaistu keinoilla, joita me pidämme lähinnä brutaaleina. Ei ole realistista kuvitella, että ongelmat ratkeavat meidän yhteiskunnassamme pakolla. Vaikka suomalaiset ovat auktoriteetti- ja herrauskovaisia, ei täälläkään ihan mikä vaan läpi mene. Se on nähty vähäpätöisimmissäkin asioissa, kuten kantakaupungin 30 km/h nopeusrajoituksessa ja pysäköintinormissa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> ...... Kaavoituksesta vastaava viranomainen on samassa asemassa. Se ei voi kaavoittaa sellaista ympäristöä, joka ei kelpaa. Eduskuntakaan ei voi päättää, että nyt kaavoitetaan vain kerrostaloja. Se johtaa jonkinlaiseen katastrofiin, kuten sellaisiin mielenilmaisuihin, että on pakko antaa periksi.
> 
> Pohjois-Korea on pakkoyhteiskunta, jossa tällaiset ongelmat on ratkaistu keinoilla, joita me pidämme lähinnä brutaaleina. Ei ole realistista kuvitella, että ongelmat ratkeavat meidän yhteiskunnassamme pakolla. Vaikka suomalaiset ovat auktoriteetti- ja herrauskovaisia, ei täälläkään ihan mikä vaan läpi mene. Se on nähty vähäpätöisimmissäkin asioissa, kuten kantakaupungin 30 km/h nopeusrajoituksessa ja pysäköintinormissa.


Kaavoitusta ja kaupunkirakenteen muodostumista rajoitetaan myös sivistysmaissa. Esimerkiksi Britanniassa ja Sveitsissä on selkeät säännöt, mihin ja mitä saa kaavoittaa ja rakentaa. Haja-asutusta suurten kaupunkien ympäristössä ei sallita. Suuri osa uudisrakentamisesta on tiheää pienasumista.

Suomen villi kaavoitus ja rakentamiskäytäntö on jäänne menneisyydestä. Suomessakin on syytä alkaa rakentaa kaupunkeja järjestelmällisesti eikä antaa asutuksen levitä hallitsemattomasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asumistoiveita oli selvittänyt Taloustutkimus, eli kyse ei ollut mistään lehdistön mielipidemuokkauksesta, jossa etsitään muutama yksittäinen henkilö ja julkaistaan ne vastaukset, jotka tukevat lehden linjaa. Autokaupan tunnelmia oli kysytty useasta autoliikkeestä.


Mun mielestäni galluppi ei anna oiketa vastausta tähän, enemmistö  suomalaisista asuu varmaan omasta mielestään "puutarhakaupugissa" ja siksi kannattaa juuri sitä mallia. Itsekin voisin kehua asuvani sellaisessa, mutta tiedän kutenkin että espoolainen rivarilähiö jossa asun on osa suurempaa kokonaisuutta jonka keskustassa on pahamaineinen betonilähiö radan varrella, ja olen valinnut asuinpakkani osittain juuri siksi että en olisi autosta riippuvainen työ- ja asiointimatkoillani. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pohjois-Korea on pakkoyhteiskunta, jossa tällaiset ongelmat on ratkaistu keinoilla, joita me pidämme lähinnä brutaaleina.





> Kaavoitusta ja kaupunkirakenteen muodostumista rajoitetaan myös sivistysmaissa. Esimerkiksi Britanniassa ja Sveitsissä on selkeät säännöt, mihin ja mitä saa kaavoittaa ja rakentaa. Haja-asutusta suurten kaupunkien ympäristössä ei sallita. Suuri osa uudisrakentamisesta on tiheää pienasumista.


Mun mielestäni Pohjois-Korea -kortin (siinä misä "Aatu" ja "Jooseppi" korttienkin) käyttö tällaisissa tilanteissa ei kuulu asiallisen keskustelun sävyyn. Se osoittaa että olisi aika pistää jäitä hattuun ja vähän reivata mielipiteitään. 

Pikaraitioteiden mallimaissa ei olis satu aikoinaan mitään uusia raiteita eikä joukkoliikennematkustuksen osuutta nostettua, jos päättäjät olisivat olleet lepsuja ja laulaneet vain pikkukylien omakoti-asujien ja autoriippuvaisten lauluja.  Toinen juttu on se, että Saksankieliset maat ja Britannia ovat niin tiheään asuttuja maita että siellä ne jotka asuvat kaupunkien ulkopuolella pystyvät käymän töissä paljon lähempänä kuin Suomessa kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat, joten sen takia ns ekologinen jalanjälki heillä on "puhtaampi" kuin meidän. Tämä on se varsinainen ongelma meillä. Meillä maaseudun  asukkaat joutuvat ajamaan päivittäin pidempiä matkoja kuin mikä esim sähköautojen akkujen kantama yhdellä latauksella on. Eli me Suomessa joudumme halusimme tai ei, tekemään viel'ä rajuja rakenteellisia muutoksia yhdyskuntarakenteisiimme. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ihan turha on kepulaisten jeesustella millään puutarhakaupungilla. Siellä missä kepu hallitsee on hajakaavoitettua klooni-Kannustaloa.
> 
> Syy, miksi Antero Alku ja kepu vastustavat Helsingin liikennehankkeita on aivan ilmeinen.
> ...
> Kannattaa ottaa järki käteen: Antero Alku ja kepu myyvät unelmaa, jota ei ole oikeasti olemassa: sähköautoa ja puutarhakaupunkia. Jokainen käsittää, että yhdyskuntasuunnittelua ei voida perustaa Matti "meidän Matti" kepu-Vanhasen teoreettiselle sähköautolle ja hajottamalla rakennetta ympäri Uuttamaata "puutarhakaupunkeihin".
> ...
> Kun katsoo näitä kepulaisia kuntia ympäri maata, niin voi todeta, että betonia on roiskittu siellä vielä rumemmin tai vähintään yhtä rumasti kuin pk-seudulla.
> ...
> Keskustan panos Helsingin kehittämiseen on ollut, on ja tulee olemaan, että Helsingin voimaa kasvukeskuksena tulee heikentää ja tärkeät raideliikennehankkeet tulee torpata ja raha ohjata pekkaroinnilla tiehankkeisiin.
> ...


Kepu sitä ja Kepu tätä...

Kepu on selvästi vienyt sinulta yöunet. Olisi aika siis kirjoittaa valitukset Kepulle eikä tulla tänne Joukkoliikennefoorumille kertomaan, kuinka henkilökohtaiset fantasiasi eivät ole samanlaisia kuin Keskustapuolueella. Ei ole kovin rakentavaa keskustelua ottaa yksi silmätikku ja vierittää kaikkea pelkästään tämän päälle. Mikset hyökkää muita puolueita vastaan, kun myös joissain muissakin on äänekkäästi vaadittu laadukasta joukkoliikennettä? Onko tämä vain katkeruutta siitä, kun keskustatunnelin vahvimmat kannattajat SDP ja Kokoomus menettivät pelin ja joutuvat tyytymään siihen, että kaupunkitilaa pyritään saamaan autoilijoiden kustannuksella?

Oletko kenties entinen Kepun äänestäjä ja nyt katkeroitunut siitä, kun yksityisautoilua suosiva joukkoliikenne ei enää olekaan yhdelle kolmesta suuresta puolueesta se ykkösasia, vaan puolue alkaa herätä oikeaan maailmaan ja siihen, että asioille olisi pitänyt tehdä jotain eikä pelkästään räpsiä metrokarttoja mahdollisimman moneen tuppukylään ja sitten väittää, että tässä sitä nyt on sitä tehokasta ja vihreätä joukkoliikennettä, kun kaikki kylän 1500 asukasta mahtuu yhteen junaan ja tilaakin jää vielä toiselle 1500:lle? Kyllä metsäsuomalaista onnistaa taas, kun ei tarvitse istua kenenkään viereen. Eikä tarvinnut maksaa kuin miljardi siitä ilosta.

Onhan tämä vaikea pala esimerkiksi perus-Kokoomusäänestäjälle, joka Kulosaaresta ajaa autollaan asioilleen keskustan kahviloihin ja toisinaan Lauttasaareen rapujuhlille. Mitäs sitten tehtäisiinkään, jos kaupungin länsipuolen rikkaat saisivatkin moottoritielleen enemmän tilaa kuin itäpuolen? Eihän tätä voi muulla estää kuin metrolla, joten paasataan metroa viimeiseen asti, jottei vahingossakaan rikas pikkuserkku ("maalaisserkku") Espoosta saisi rahvasta pois Länsiväylältä tietä tukkimasta. Olisiko tosiaan sinulta pois, jos toiseen kaupunginosaan saadaan parempaa joukkoliikennettä? Pois sinulta on ainoastaan ne verorahat, jotka vähemmän tehokkaisiin ratkaisuihin upotetaan, vaikka kannattavampaakin saataisiin. Etkö siis voi tyytyä siihen? Ilmeisesti tarvitaan vähintään keskustatunnelia ja lisää moottoritietä sekä rahvas maan alle pois häiritsemästä ajeluhetkiäsi Radio Novan parissa.

Lisäys:
*ups* :Redface: 
Nyt otin itsekin puolueen silmätikuksi... Sori!

----------


## walttu

> Toinen juttu on se, että Saksankieliset maat ja Britannia ovat niin tiheään asuttuja maita että siellä ne jotka asuvat kaupunkien ulkopuolella pystyvät käymän töissä paljon lähempänä kuin Suomessa kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat, joten sen takia ns ekologinen jalanjälki heillä on "puhtaampi" kuin meidän. Tämä on se varsinainen ongelma meillä. Meillä maaseudun  asukkaat joutuvat ajamaan päivittäin pidempiä matkoja kuin mikä esim sähköautojen akkujen kantama yhdellä latauksella on. Eli me Suomessa joudumme halusimme tai ei, tekemään viel'ä rajuja rakenteellisia muutoksia yhdyskuntarakenteisiimme.


Vuoden 2005 lopussa 84 prosenttia Suomen väestöstä asui taajamissa. Kuitenkin 745 taajamasta ainoastaan 4 prosentissa oli yli 20 000 asukasta. (http://www.tilastokeskus.fi/ajk/tied...008-01-15.html) Mielestäni hiilidioksidipäästöjä ajatellen suurin ongelma ei ole haja-asutusalueiden asukkaiden liikkuminen. Suurempia huolenaiheita ovat taajamien hajanaisuus ja väljä kaavotus sekä joukkoliikenteen puutteellinen kehittäminen etenkin siellä missä sen käyttöön olisi suurin potentiaali. Ja kannattaa muistaa että Suomessa liikennettä enemmän energiaa kuluu rakennusten lämmittämiseen, minkä energiatehokkuuden parantamisessa esimerkiksi rakennusmateriaaleilla on suurempi vaikutus kuin yhdyskuntarakenteella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen villi kaavoitus ja rakentamiskäytäntö on jäänne menneisyydestä. Suomessakin on syytä alkaa rakentaa kaupunkeja järjestelmällisesti eikä antaa asutuksen levitä hallitsemattomasti.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Mutta meillä lienee eriävä käsitys syy-seuraussuhteista ja siten siitä, mitä pitäisi hajarakentamisen estämiseksi tehdä.

Tätä keskustelua  myös muualla julkisuudessa  haittaa se, että kullakin on omat määrittelynsä sille, mita tarkoittavat puutarhakaupunki, haja-asutus ja hajakeskitys. Tämä näkyy esimerkiksi tänään HS:n mielipidesivulla Timo Aron kirjoituksessa:



> Puutarhamallin esikuvana on niin sanottu Nurmijärvi-ideologia.


Aro itse kirjoittaa alussa Ebeneser Howardista, 1800-luvun puutarhakaupunki-ideologista. Silti Aro sortuu rinnastamaan suomalaisen haja-asutuksen puutarhakaupungin ideaan. Kulosaaressa on eteläosassa Saarisen ym. kaavoittamaa puutarhakaupunkia, jolla ei todellakaan ole mitään yhteistä kehyskuntien haja-asutuksen kanssa. Kulosaari kaavoitettiin sata vuotta sitten nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen eli raitiotien varaan. Nyt Kulosaaressa on yksi metroasema, mutta koska se ei riitä, siellä on suunnilleen ratikan reitillä bussi.

Tiedän sen, mitä kirjoitit mm. Britannian rakentamisrajoituksista. Mutta itsekin kirjoitit, että siellä kaavoitetaan tiivistä pientaloasutusta. En ota nyt kantaa siihen, miten hyvää tai huonoa satojen metrien rivitalot ovat, mutta nekin ovat eri asia kuin metrokaavoitus. Britanniassa siis on rajoitettu haja-asutusta, mutta on tarjottu tilalle vaihtoehtoista pientalorakentamista. Vanhanen ja myös minä kritisoimme sitä, että yritetään kieltää ihmisiltä se, mitä he haluavat ja pakottaa heidät valheellisin ympäristöperusteluin johonkin, mitä he eivät halua.

Tämän pakottamisen motiivi ei ole kestävän kehityksen mukainen kaupunkirakenne, vaan kiinteistö- ja rakennusbusines. Louko sanoikin Espoon valtuuston metrokokouksessa 2006, ettei metroa tarvitse liikenne, vaan liike-elämä. Sen vuoksi on mahdollista säästää pari prosenttia miljardin investoinnista ja alentaa kapasiteettia kolmannes, koska kapasiteettia ei tarvita.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Kepu sitä ja Kepu tätä...
> 
> Kepu on selvästi vienyt sinulta yöunet. Olisi aika siis kirjoittaa valitukset Kepulle eikä tulla tänne Joukkoliikennefoorumille kertomaan, kuinka henkilökohtaiset fantasiasi eivät ole samanlaisia kuin Keskustapuolueella...
> Oletko kenties entinen Kepun äänestäjä ja nyt katkeroitunut siitä, kun yksityisautoilua suosiva joukkoliikenne ei enää olekaan yhdelle kolmesta suuresta puolueesta se ykkösasia, vaan puolue alkaa herätä oikeaan maailmaan ja siihen, että asioille olisi pitänyt tehdä jotain eikä pelkästään räpsiä metrokarttoja mahdollisimman moneen tuppukylään ja sitten väittää, että tässä sitä nyt on sitä tehokasta ja vihreätä joukkoliikennettä, kun kaikki kylän 1500 asukasta mahtuu yhteen junaan ja tilaakin jää vielä toiselle 1500:lle? Kyllä metsäsuomalaista onnistaa taas, kun ei tarvitse istua kenenkään viereen. Eikä tarvinnut maksaa kuin miljardi siitä ilosta.
> 
> Onhan tämä vaikea pala esimerkiksi perus-Kokoomusäänestäjälle, joka Kulosaaresta ajaa autollaan asioilleen keskustan kahviloihin ja toisinaan Lauttasaareen rapujuhlille. Mitäs sitten tehtäisiinkään, jos kaupungin länsipuolen rikkaat ...


Vesa, morkkaa puolestani mitä puolueita ikinä haluat, just do it. Kepun likaisten temppujen osasto osaa asioiden vääristelyn jalon taidon. Tehdäänkö Vesa kuitenkin niin, että moderaattori määrittelee, kuka kirjoittaa tänne ja mitä. En tarvitse isällistä ohjausta tässä asiassa. Mitä tähän "silmätikku"-asiaan tulee, niin voin kertoa, että Suomenmaassa, Savon Sanomissa, Keski-Suomalaisessa ja Ilkassa on ollut yksi silmätikku vuosikymmeniä: stadi. Kepu tuli nyt vaalien alla esiin tällä puutarhakaupunki (=autokaupunki) ideallaan ja siitä on täällä keskusteltu. Kukaan muu ei ole samaa ehdottanut. Autopuoluehan on valtuustossa puoluerajat ylittävä, kokoomus kokonaan, osa spd:stä, koko rkp halusivat keskustatunnelia. Nyt oli kuitenkin puhe Vanhasen näkemyksistä ja siitä, mitä tällainen "hajakeskittäminen merkitsisi". Samanlainen kohu nousi aikoinaan Pajusen lausunnoista. Uskonkin, että Citymaasturi-Pajunen ja Matti "meidän Matti"-kepu-Vanhanen tulevat hyvin toimeen, koska he kannattavat autoilun lisäämistä ja ylipäätään yksityisautoilua. Vanhasen malli on täysin epärealistinen ja lisäisi autoilua.

Voin kertoa sinulle luottamuksella ihan meidän kesken jotain: en ole entinen enkä nykyinen kepun äänestäjä, enkä edes kokoomuksen tai sdp:n, kun asiaa kyselit. Kaikessa asiattomuudessaan viestisi on huvittava purkaus metroa vastaan. Metroa ei ole suunniteltu muualle maahan kuin Helsinkiin ja ratkaisu on ollut erittäin hyvä. Ei ehkä paras, mutta parempi kuin niiden vaihtoehto, jotka itkivät aikoinaan kun metro tulee. Silti tiedän, että matkustajien tyytyväisyysmittauksetkin on tämän palstan älyköiden ja mensalaisten toimesta leimattu vääristellyksi, koska mensalaiset ja älyköt eivät vaan voi uskoa, että metro on suosituin liikenneväline. Itse en omista autoa, en ole koskaan omistanut ja ymmärrän, että kepulle ja Pajuselle on tarve saada motaria lisää. Kepu haluaa sitä korpeen ja Pajunen kauppakamarijupeille ja ruskettuneille poolopaita-Elviksille. 

Minulta ei tosiaan ole pois, jos joukkoliikenne paranee, mutta luonnollisesti kepulaisten mahdollisuudet lapioida rahaa maakuntiin stadista huononevat, kun valtio investoi Helsinkiin. Itse kannatan kaikkia joukkoliikenneinvestointeja, koska olen matkakortin heavy user. Länsimetro tulee omalta osaltaan yhdistettynä tietulleihin ja muihin ratkaisuihin (länsiväylän selvitys, Tiehallinto jne) olemaan houkutteleva joukkoliikenneväline. Metron suosiosta saatiin osoitus, kun Vuosaaren metro avattiin ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvoi.

----------


## petteri

> Aro itse kirjoittaa alussa Ebeneser Howardista, 1800-luvun puutarhakaupunki-ideologista. Silti Aro sortuu rinnastamaan suomalaisen haja-asutuksen puutarhakaupungin ideaan. Kulosaaressa on eteläosassa Saarisen ym. kaavoittamaa puutarhakaupunkia, jolla ei todellakaan ole mitään yhteistä kehyskuntien haja-asutuksen kanssa. Kulosaari kaavoitettiin sata vuotta sitten nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen eli raitiotien varaan. Nyt Kulosaaressa on yksi metroasema, mutta koska se ei riitä, siellä on suunnilleen ratikan reitillä bussi.


Puutarhakaupungit ideoitiin aikana, jolloin kaupungit olivat hyvin saastuneita. Ajatuksena oli sijoittaa asutusta rautateiden varteen  ja tarjota asukkaille ympäristö, jossa on vähemmän saasteita ja enemmän saasteita laimentavaa luontoa. 

1800-luvun lopun rautatie oli hyvin erilainen kuin nykyään. Monet nykyiset pikaratikkajärjestelmät ovat paljon raskaampaa tekoa kuin 1800-luvun lopun junat. Moottorivaunutyyppinen esikaupunkijuna sekä raitiovaunu eriytyivät selkeämmin vasta myöhemmin.





> Tiedän sen, mitä kirjoitit mm. Britannian rakentamisrajoituksista. Mutta itsekin kirjoitit, että siellä kaavoitetaan tiivistä pientaloasutusta. En ota nyt kantaa siihen, miten hyvää tai huonoa satojen metrien rivitalot ovat, mutta nekin ovat eri asia kuin metrokaavoitus. Britanniassa siis on rajoitettu haja-asutusta, mutta on tarjottu tilalle vaihtoehtoista pientalorakentamista. Vanhanen ja myös minä kritisoimme sitä, että yritetään kieltää ihmisiltä se, mitä he haluavat ja pakottaa heidät valheellisin ympäristöperusteluin johonkin, mitä he eivät halua.


Ongelma on siinä, että laajaa suomalaistyyppistä omakotitaloasutusta, joukkoliikennettä ja kestävää kehitystä.on mahdotonta yhdistää. Laajat omakotitaloalueet 800 neliön tonteilla johtavat automaattisesti autokaupunkiin. Usein puhutaan halpojen asuntojen tarpeesta ja omakotitalorakentaminen yhteen tasoon on halvinta.

Pientaloasutusta on kyllä mahdollista rakentaa myös tavalla, joka mahdollistaa joukkoliikenteen ja palvelut, mutta silloin pitää rakentaa pientaloja suunnilleen Wanhan Eiran rakennustiheydellä. Tiivis rakentaminen maksaa kyllä enemmän kuin löysä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Uskonkin, että Citymaasturi-Pajunen ja Matti "meidän Matti"-kepu-Vanhanen tulevat hyvin toimeen, koska he kannattavat autoilun lisäämistä ja ylipäätään yksityisautoilua.


Juuri tämän takia olinkin utelias tietämään, josko olet entinen Kepun äänestäjä tai Kokoomuksen nykyinen äänestäjä. Suoraan en kuitenkaan viitsi tuollaisia asioita keneltäkään kysyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tiedän sen, mitä kirjoitit mm. Britannian rakentamisrajoituksista. Mutta itsekin kirjoitit, että siellä kaavoitetaan tiivistä pientaloasutusta. En ota nyt kantaa siihen, miten hyvää tai huonoa satojen metrien rivitalot ovat, mutta nekin ovat eri asia kuin metrokaavoitus.


Miten niin eri juttu? Kun Lontoosa nousee metrosta ulos keskusta-alueen ulkopuolella niin ensimmäiseksi törmää noihin loputtoman pitkiiin rivareihin. Britanniassa niiden rooli toki on aina ollut suurinpiirtein se mikä kerrostalojen on meillä, bulkkiasumista kansalle. 




> Britanniassa siis on rajoitettu haja-asutusta, mutta on tarjottu tilalle vaihtoehtoista pientalorakentamista. Vanhanen ja myös minä kritisoimme sitä, että yritetään kieltää ihmisiltä se, mitä he haluavat ja pakottaa heidät valheellisin ympäristöperusteluin johonkin, mitä he eivät halua.


Suomessa on sitten 1910-luvun ollut olemassa tuo vaihtoehtoinen pientalorakentaminen, rivitalo. 1960-70 -luvulla se kelpasi hyvin monelle, ja niitä rakennettiin niin kaupunkeihin kuin maaseudulle. Itse asiassa 1960-70 -luvulla ei kukaan lapsiperhe halunnut Helsingissä tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä omakotitaloon. Ökyhuvilat olivat siihen aikaan asia erikseen, niistä ei tavallinen kansa haaveillut. Omakotitalojen renesanssi alkoi myöhemmin, 1980-luvun loppupuolella jonkinlaisena "kansallismielisenä ryhtiliikkeenä" siihen aikaan pinnalle nousseelle "juppi-ilmiölle" joka suosi kallista ja ylellistä asumista kaupunkien keskustoissa, yhdistettynä hiukan dekadenttiin elämäntapaan.  Ok-villitys sai enemmän vauhtia viime laman aikaan kun monet hoksasivat ostaa pakkohuutokaupattuja taloja pk-seudun ydinkaupunkien ulkopuolelta pilkkahintaan. Joka tapauksessa niin "juppi-ilmiö" kuin "nurmijärvi-ilmiökin" ovat muotivillityksiä jotka ovat kestäneet yhtäjaksoisesti 15-20 vuotta, ja kesti yhden lamankin tuossa 90-luvulla, mutta seuraava lama yhdistettynä polttoaineiden pysyvään kalleuteen ja ympäristötietoisuuden juurtumiseen, voi tehdä taas vaatimattomammasta asumisesta suositumman. 




> Tämän pakottamisen motiivi ei ole kestävän kehityksen mukainen kaupunkirakenne, vaan kiinteistö- ja rakennusbusines. Louko sanoikin Espoon valtuuston metrokokouksessa 2006, ettei metroa tarvitse liikenne, vaan liike-elämä.


Louko tarkoitti sillä Espoossa toimivia työpaikkoja, jotka siis tulevat hyötymään metrosta, eikä varsinaisesti kiinteistöbisnestä tai rakentamista. Ne ovat vain epäsuoria hyötyjiä, koska konttorit, jotka jäävät seisomaan sadaksikin vuodeksi, eivät ihan talkoovoimin nouse.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

> Juuri tämän takia olinkin utelias tietämään, josko olet entinen Kepun äänestäjä tai Kokoomuksen nykyinen äänestäjä. Suoraan en kuitenkaan viitsi tuollaisia asioita keneltäkään kysyä.


Vaikka tiedän, että kyse on provokaatiosta, vastataan nyt vielä kerran:

en äänestä kumpaakaan puoluetta. En omista autoa, B-kortti on.
Kannatan raideliikennettä ja tietulleja. En kannata hajautettuja puutarhakaupungin nimellä kulkevia autokaupunkeja, joissa ajavat fantasia-sähköautot ja joka päivä on karkkipäivä ja aina paistaa aurinko.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puutarhakaupungit ideoitiin aikana, jolloin kaupungit olivat hyvin saastuneita. Ajatuksena oli sijoittaa asutusta rautateiden varteen  ja tarjota asukkaille ympäristö, jossa on vähemmän saasteita ja enemmän saasteita laimentavaa luontoa.


Hieman tarkennuksena tähän, että 1800-luvulta on peräisin ajatus että hienostoalueet kannattaa rakentaa nimenomaan kaupunkien länsipuolelle, koska tuulet puhaltavat useammin lännestä kuin idästä, niin että tehtaiden savut häiritsevät mahdollisimman vähän. Näin valittiin paikka myös Helsingin/Espoon Westendille.




> 1800-luvun lopun rautatie oli hyvin erilainen kuin nykyään. Monet nykyiset pikaratikkajärjestelmät ovat paljon raskaampaa tekoa kuin 1800-luvun lopun junat. Moottorivaunutyyppinen esikaupunkijuna sekä raitiovaunu eriytyivät selkeämmin vasta myöhemmin.


Kun sähkön käyttö raideliikenteen vetovoimana keksittiin, osattiin se aika pian hyödyntää  erikokoisiin juniin. Raskaita junankaltaisia ns interurbaaneja raitioteitä oli paljon USA:n kaupunkiseuduilla, ja myös esim Tukholmasta ulospäin, kun taas Suomen ainoat kaupungin rajan ulkopuolelle kulkevat  Munkkiniemen , Kulosaaren ja Haagan raitiotiet olivat hyvin kevyttä tekoa. Etten sanosi liian kevyttä, koska bussiliikenne alkoi korvata näistä 2 viimeksimainittua heti sodan jälkeen, Munkkiniemen radan jääden eloon ainoaksi lajinsa edustajaksi Suomessa. 




> Ongelma on siinä, että laajaa suomalaistyyppistä omakotitaloasutusta, joukkoliikennettä ja kestävää kehitystä.on mahdotonta yhdistää. Laajat omakotitaloalueet 800 neliön tonteilla johtavat automaattisesti autokaupunkiin. Usein puhutaan halpojen asuntojen tarpeesta ja omakotitalorakentaminen yhteen tasoon on halvinta.


Kunpa edes 800 neliötä riittäisi enemmistölle. Pitää olla vähintään parituhatta, että löytyy tilaa lasten leikkiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puutarhakaupungit ideoitiin aikana, jolloin kaupungit olivat hyvin saastuneita. Ajatuksena oli sijoittaa asutusta rautateiden varteen  ja tarjota asukkaille ympäristö, jossa on vähemmän saasteita ja enemmän saasteita laimentavaa luontoa.


Niin, Howard eli aikana kauan ennen autoilua. Rautatie oli tuolloin ainoa varsinainen joukkoliikenneväline, joten ei ollut mahdollista ajatella liikennevälineeksi mitään muuta. Mutta ei Howardin idea ollut kiinni hänen hetkessään ja teknologian tasossa, vaan  kuten Kulosaarestakin näemme  idea oli sovellettavissa kehittyvän liikennetekniikan mukaan.

Eli ei puutarhakaupungin idea ollut kiinni rautatiessä, vaan joukkoliikenteessä, joka vain aluksi ei ollut muuta kuin rautatie.

Mutta on hyvä ymmärtää, että Le Corbusiér ja hänen funktionalistitaateveljensä lähtivät samasta ajatuksesta kuin Howard, likaisesta ja epäterveellisestä kaupungista. Mutta heidän ratkaisunsa oli täysin toinen, ja valitettavasti nykyisen autokaupungin perusta. 1930-luvulla autotuotanto oli jo massateollisuutta, ja Corbu hylkäsi joukkoliikenteen sekä toiminnallisen kaupunkiyksikön kuten puutarhakaupunki oli. Funktionalistit halusivat erotella kaupungin kaikki toiminnot, ja sen teki mahdolliseksi yksilöllinen liikenne eli henkilöauto, jonka ansiosta ihmiset saattoivat muuttaa vaikka täysin hajalleen eli haja-asutukseen.

Tästä on peräisin meidän kaupunkirakenteemme ja koko nykyinen kaavoitusoppi, jonka mukaan kaupunki jakautuu asumisen ja teollisuuden alueisiin ja sitä, mikä ennen oli kaupunki, nimitetään keskustatoimintojen alueeksi. Haja-asutus ja lähiöt ovat osa tätä rakennelmaa, puutarhakaupunkia siihen ei kuulu, eikä sellaista ole tehtykään. Asumalähiö ei ole puutarhakaupunki, vaan ainoastaan asumiseen tarkoitettu alue, jossa on vain asumista välittömästi palvelevia toimintoja.

Ne kaupungin ongelmat, joita Howard 1800-luvulla ja Le Corbusiér 1930-luvulla paheksuivat, on ratkaistu ja poistettu jo ajat sitten. Ei edes Kulosaaren rakentamisen aikoihin enää kaadettu ulostesankoja katuojiin, lapioitu muita jätteitä kadun varteen ja höystetty tätä kaikkea vielä hevosenlannalla. Viimeistään kaukolämpö puhdisti kaupungin asumisen ongelmista, mutta tilalla olikin jo uusi kaupungin saastuttaja ja sairastuttaja, auto. Vuosikymmeniä tätä ei myönnetty, vaan autoa pidettiin siunauksellisena ja tavoiteltavana hyveenä, jonka haitat tuli vain sietää.  Ja jolle tuli tehdä lisää tilaa siirtämällä joukkoliikenne kaduilta maan alle. Huomautan tässä yhteydessä, että Helsingissä suunniteltiin aluksi metroväyliä, jotka olivat maanalaisia tai esikaupungeissa muuten eroteltuja joukkoliikennekatuja, joita ajateltiin liikennöitävän busseilla, raitiovaunuilla tai metrojunilla tarpeen mukaan.




> Ongelma on siinä, että laajaa suomalaistyyppistä omakotitaloasutusta, joukkoliikennettä ja kestävää kehitystä on mahdotonta yhdistää.


Kyllä. Siksi nykyinen kaavoituskäytäntö, joka perustuu Le Corbusiérin autoon perustuvaan toimintojen hajauttamiseen, tulee vihdoin hylätä. Saman tien tulee mahdolliseksi hylätä autoon perustuva kaupunkirakenne. Kun maa-alaa ei enää tarvita autoille, sitä voidaan käyttää vaikka kasvillisuudelle, mistä syntyy puutarhakaupunkia.

Mutta jos autosta (5 hlö/yksikkö) seuraava liikenneväline on metro (1200 hlö/yksikkö), vaihtoehdot ovat vähissä. Metrokaavoituksen puutarhakaupunki tarkoittaa corbulaista toimintojen eriyttämistä, koska kävelymatka metroasemalle mudostuu liian pitkäksi, jos asutuksen välissä on mitään muuta kuin katuja. Se puutarha on siellä jossain kerrostalojen ulkopuolella, ja muuhun kuin massiiviseen kerrostalorakentamiseen metro on liian kallis.




> Pientaloasutusta on kyllä mahdollista rakentaa myös tavalla, joka mahdollistaa joukkoliikenteen ja palvelut, mutta silloin pitää rakentaa pientaloja suunnilleen Wanhan Eiran rakennustiheydellä. Tiivis rakentaminen maksaa kyllä enemmän kuin löysä.


Jopa omakotialuetta 0,25 tonttitehokkuudella voi rakentaa joukkoliikenteelle  mutta ei metron kokoiselle. Yli 10.000 asukasta per asema ja todelliset kävelymatkat on mahdoton yhtälö muuten kuin kerrostaloina.

Miksi tiivis rakentaminen olisi kalliimpaa kuin löysä? Rakentamisessa maksaa kerrosala ja kunnallistekniikassa alueen laajuus. Kunnallistekniikassa saadaan merkittävää säästöä rakentamisen tiivistyessä, joten tiivis rakentaminen on aina edullisempaa. Se, että keskustassa on nykyään kallista rakentaa ahtaissa olosuhteissa on toinen juttu, sillä nythän lienee puhe uudisrakentamisesta uusille alueille.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> En kannata hajautettuja puutarhakaupungin nimellä kulkevia autokaupunkeja, joissa ajavat fantasia-sähköautot ja joka päivä on karkkipäivä ja aina paistaa aurinko.


Minkähänlaista kaupunkirakennetta sitten kannatat?

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kiitos kysymyksestä, vastauksen antaminen onkin sitten vaikeampaa. Ongelma lienee siinä, että en ole älykkö, asiantuntija, mensalainen, akateemikko tai tiedemies. Mutta yritetään silti.

Tämä menee osittain aiheen vierestä, joten ylläpito saa siitä ainakin taas yhden uuden tekosyyn röykyttää minua varoituksilla.

Yleisesti ottaen Suomen kaupungeista voidaan todeta, että harvoja poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta Suomen kaupungit on pilattu yltiöpäisellä purkamisella, autoistamisella ja halvalla rakentamisella. Esimerkkinä olkoon vaikkapa Turku, joka Markus Kivistön (pro gradu, Turun yo) mukaan hävitti sotien jälkeen n. 2/3 ruutukaava-alueestaan. Tampere on tuhonnut Puu-Tammelan, Amurin ja Kuopio teki itsestään hirviön hävittämällä rännikatujensa puutalot.HS:n puretut talot kertoi omaa tarinaansa Helsingistä ja Imatra muuttui suuruudenhullussa buumissa hajanaiseksi autokaupungiksi, jonka asukasluvuksi tulikin vain se alle 35000 sadantuhannen sijaan.

Mainitsin nämä esimerkkeinä siksi, että sotien jälkeinen "saneeraus", kuten sitä kutsutaan, on ollut omiaan lisäämää inhoa kaupunkeja kohtaa, vieläpä täysin oikeutetusti. En minä voi sanoa pitäväni Puistolaa, Tikkurilaa, Myllypuroa tai vaikkapa Merihakaa viehättävänä. Suomessa kaupungeista on tullut näiden esimerkkien mukaisia "betonilähiöitä", ilman sielua tai viihtyisyyttä. Kaikki muu olisi ollut mahdollista, mutta ahneus, piittaamattomuus ja kulttuurin puute ovat aiheuttaneet tämän. Todella viehättävää aluetta on suhteessa todella vähän (Kaivari, Töölö, Munkka...).

Näitä puutteita ei voida korjata oikeastaan enää mitenkään ja sen takia on selvää, että ihmisten mielissä "kaupunki" tuo useimmiten mieleen sen, mitä se suurimmaksi osaksi on: eli halpaa laatikkoa ilman julkisen liikenteen yhteyksiä.

Puhuttaessa siis kaupunkirakenteesta, ei mielestäni vaihtoehto voi olla enää lisähajauttaminen, vaan Helsingissä tulisi määrätietoisesti pyrkiä tiivistämään (vrt. Myllypuron voimalan seutu, Keski-Haaga jne) nykyistä rakennetta viihtyisillä kerrostaloilla ja tiiviillä pientalolla, esim. englantilaistapaan. Kun tämän lisäksi alueita kehitetään  parantamalla joukkoliikennettä, eli esim. bussien vuorovälejä parantamalla (realistisin vaihtoehto Helsingissä nopealla aikavälillä), voidaan saada aikaan keskinkertainen, kohtalainen kokonaisuus.

Parannettaessa julkista liikennettä, pitää myös tehdä muita viihtyisää kaupunkia tukevia hankkeita: harkita tietulleja, eli auton käyttömaksua. Tämän lisäksi keskustatunneli on haudattava kokonaan ja pysäköintivirhemaksu olisi oltava keskustassa vähintään 100-150e. Pysäköinninvalvontaa pitäisi tehostaa ja mielestäni maksu voisi kohota, mikäli jatkuvasti pysäköi väärin. Tarkastusmaksu olisi oltava 100-150 euroa ja sitä voitaisiin inflaatiotarkistaa vuosittain, vartijoiden määrää julkisissa välineissä olisi lisättävä. Saksan mallin mukaisesti liputta matkustamisesta pitäisi tehdä rikos, ja kun on kolme kertaa jäänyt kiinni, voitaisiin nostaa syyte. Lakiin voitaisiin kirjata myös pykälä "julkisen liikenteen estämisestä", josta seuraisi sakkoa. 500-1500 euron sakko olisi oikeudenmukainen niille, jotka estävät ratikoiden kulun  pysäköimällä tai bussien kulun ajamalla bussikaistoilla.

Tässä nyt joitakin ajatuksia, osa tosiaan off-topic.

----------


## teme

Olen Anteron funkitionalismin kritiikistä pitkälti samaa mieltä, mutta...



> Niin, Howard eli aikana kauan ennen autoilua. Rautatie oli tuolloin ainoa varsinainen joukkoliikenneväline, joten ei ollut mahdollista ajatella liikennevälineeksi mitään muuta. Mutta ei Howardin idea ollut kiinni hänen hetkessään ja teknologian tasossa, vaan  kuten Kulosaarestakin näemme  idea oli sovellettavissa kehittyvän liikennetekniikan mukaan.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Tästä on peräisin meidän kaupunkirakenteemme ja koko nykyinen kaavoitusoppi, jonka mukaan kaupunki jakautuu asumisen ja teollisuuden alueisiin ja sitä, mikä ennen oli kaupunki, nimitetään keskustatoimintojen alueeksi. Haja-asutus ja lähiöt ovat osa tätä rakennelmaa, puutarhakaupunkia siihen ei kuulu, eikä sellaista ole tehtykään. Asumalähiö ei ole puutarhakaupunki, vaan ainoastaan asumiseen tarkoitettu alue, jossa on vain asumista välittömästi palvelevia toimintoja.


Jos nyt puhutaan vaikka Sipoon liitosalueesta, niin suoraan sanoen epäilen suuresti että sinne sijoittuisi muita kuin "asumista välittömästi palvelevia toimintoja", eli ruokakauppoja, terveyskeskus, kouluja ja päiväkoteja. Lyhyesti peruspalveluja. Puutarhakaupunki on tehty sen ajan elinkeinorakenteeseen joka oli paikallisempi.

Tämä ei ole kaupunginsuunnittelukysymys, kirjoitus selvensi asiaa hyvin Hesarin yleisenosastolla:



> Helsingin elinkeinostrategian mukaan palvelualojen osuus Helsingin työpaikoista oli 85 prosenttia vuonna 2006. Aloiksi, joiden varaan hyvinvointimme yhä enemmän rakentuu, tunnistettiin tietointensiiviset liike-elämän palvelut ja luovat alat. Näiden työpaikat sijaitsevat usein Helsingin ydinalueilla. Suuryritysten toiminta on myös merkittävä työllistäjä, joskin näiden toiminta on jo nyt hajautuneempaa. 
> 
> Näiden alojen työpaikkojen olemassaolon edellytyksiin kuuluvat ympäröivä yritysten verkosto ja osaavan työvoiman saatavuus. Kansainvälisten suuryritysten toiminta on sidoksissa lisäksi lentokenttään. Suuri osa näistä työpaikoista ja niiden kasvusta sijaitsee juuri siksi kehäteiden sisäpuolella tai tuntumassa. 
> 
> Kaikki kunnat pyrkivät toivottavasti edistämään yritysten toimintaa ja luomaan uusia työpaikkoja. Tietointensiiviset ja luovien alojen yritykset hakeutuvat kuitenkin alueille, joilla toiminnalle on parhaat edellytykset. Näitä ei voida hajasijoittaa tuloksekkaasti. 
> 
> Himmelimallin lähtökohtana oleviin ongelmiin voidaan löytää kaksi kestävää ratkaisua. Helsingissä tulee edistää nykyistä korkeampaa ja haja-asutusta energiatehokkaampaa metropolimaista rakentamista. Toiseksi kehyskuntia tulee kehittää niin, että asuinalueilta on tarjolla ympäristöystävällinen ja nopea raideyhteys myös pääkaupunkiseudun työpaikoille. http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/aiemmatle.../1135239602939


Realistinen vaihtoehto on raideyhteydellä varustettu asumalähiö, ei kaupungin hajauttaminen osakeskuksiksi. Samalla pitää huolehtia siitä että työpaikat ovat asemien ja pysäkkien lähellä mahdollisimman harvojen raidelinjojen varrella. Pysäkki tai laituri, jonka vieressä on pari kauppaa, kahvila, baari, koulut ja päiväkoti. Nopea yhteys keskeisille raidelinjoille. Mitä vikaa tässä on?

----------


## petteri

> Haja-asutus ja lähiöt ovat osa tätä rakennelmaa, puutarhakaupunkia siihen ei kuulu, eikä sellaista ole tehtykään. Asumalähiö ei ole puutarhakaupunki, vaan ainoastaan asumiseen tarkoitettu alue, jossa on vain asumista välittömästi palvelevia toimintoja.


Ikävä kyllä yhteiskunnan työnjaon voimakas erikoistuminen on tehnyt työpaikkojen hajoittamisesta ympäriinsä yhä vaikeampaa. Puutarhakaupungin idea asumisen ja työpaikkojen yhdistämisestä oli elävämpi 1900-luvun alussa, kun teollisuus oli kaupungeissa paljon nykyistä merkittävämpi työnantaja ja työläiset asuivat usein kävelymatkan päässä tehtaasta ja tehdastyö ei yleensä vaatinut erityistaitoja. Aikoinaan oli helppo mennä lähitehtaalle töihin, kun kaikki riuskat työntekijät kelpasivat eikä koulutuksella ollut paljonkaan merkitystä.




> Jopa omakotialuetta 0,25 tonttitehokkuudella voi rakentaa joukkoliikenteelle  mutta ei metron kokoiselle. Yli 10.000 asukasta per asema ja todelliset kävelymatkat on mahdoton yhtälö muuten kuin kerrostaloina.


Omakotitaloalueet löysällä tonttitehokkuudella toimivat joukkoliikenteen kannalta oikein huonosti silloin kun ne eivät ole tiheän asutuksen kyljessä. Omakotitaloalueilla asuu lähinnä lapsiperheitä, joilla kaikilla on ainakin yksi auto tai merkittävällä osalla kaksi.   

Joukkoliikenne vaatii tuekseen lähipalveluita, jotka eivät pysy hengissä löysillä omakotitaloalueilla. Lähes kaikki palvelut keskittyvät löysässä omakotitaloasumisessa kauppakeskuksiin, joihin kuljetaan autolla. 

Kerrostalovaltaisessa asumisessa ja tiiviissä pientaloasumisessa on mahdollista sekoittaa perheasuntoja ja pienempiä asuntoja, jolloin koko alueella ei asu pelkkää autokansaa. Myös asukastiheys on paljon korkeampi. Kun lähipalvelut (lähinnä ruokakaupat ja ravintolat) pysyvät hengissä joukkoliikenteelläkin on mahdollisuuksia. 




> Miksi tiivis rakentaminen olisi kalliimpaa kuin löysä? Rakentamisessa maksaa kerrosala ja kunnallistekniikassa alueen laajuus. Kunnallistekniikassa saadaan merkittävää säästöä rakentamisen tiivistyessä, joten tiivis rakentaminen on aina edullisempaa.


Vaatimattomat yksitasoiset valmistalot ovat nykyään selvästi halvin rakennusmuoto. Vaikka kuvittelisin, että englantilaistyylistä pientaloa on myös mahdollista tehdä massatuotantona, jolloin hinta tipahtaa.

----------


## petteri

Minusta se, että joukkoliikenne ja lähipalvelut voivat jollain tavalla alueella toimia, vaatii että alueella asuu joitain seuraavista ryhmistä riittävällä asukastiheydellä.

- Matalan tulontason perheiden naiset
- Sinkut
- Opiskelijat 
- Koululaiset
- Maahanmuuttajat
- Urbaanit palveluiden suurkuluttajapariskunnat

Suurin osa noista ryhmistä ei ole hyvätuloisten ihannenaapureita ja kuntien uusia suosikkiasukkaita.

Kun löysästi rakennetut uudet laajat omakotitaloalueet eivät houkuttele oikeastaan mitään noista ryhmistä, joukkoliikenteen peruskuorma on niin olematon, ettei kunnollista palvelutasoa ole. Kun joukkoliikenteen ja lähipalvelujen palvelutaso on kysyntäsyistä matala, muutkin ryhmät, jotka saattaisivat hyvän palvelutason oloissa käyttää jonkin verran joukkoliikennettä ja lähipalveluita, käyttävät liikkumiseen vain autoa.

Hyvätuloisten perheiden laajamittainen asuttaminen löysille omakotitaloalueille aiheuttaa myös suurkaupungeissa muiden alueiden slummiutumisriskin, kun asukasrakenne yksipuolistuu ja sosiaalisen sekoittumisen kulttuuri hajoaa.

Se, ettei Euroopassa slummiutuminen ja gettoutuminen ole Pariisin lähiöitä lukuunottamatta päässyt kunnon vauhtiin, johtuu mielestäni merkittävästi siitä, että eri alueet ovat sosiaalisesti sekoittuneempia kuin USA:ssa eikä hyvin suuri osa "kunnon väestä", jota nyt keskusta kovasti ajaa puutarhakaupunkeihin asu löysillä omakotitaloalueilla autoilun varassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, ettei Euroopassa slummiutuminen ja gettoutuminen ole Pariisin lähiöitä lukuunottamatta päässyt kunnon vauhtiin, johtuu mielestäni merkittävästi siitä, että eri alueet ovat sosiaalisesti sekoittuneempia kuin USA:ssa eikä hyvin suuri osa "kunnon väestä", jota nyt keskusta kovasti ajaa puutarhakaupunkeihin asu löysillä omakotitaloalueilla autoilun varassa.


Ihan oikeansuuntainen havainto. Mutta minulla on myös sellainen käsitys että kaikissa Euroopan suurkaupungeissa on myös omat "nurmijärvensä". Euroopassa on kuitenkin joukkoliikenteestä tehty tai yritetty tehdä houkutteleva liikkumismuoto, vaikka se on tullut monin paikoin maksamaan paljon. USA:ssa taas kaupunkien keskustoissa asuminen siinä missä joukkoliikennekin on koko ajan ainakin 2. maailmansodan päättymisestä asti ollut epämuodikasta, ja siksi keskustat ovat slummiutuneet siellä. 

Suomessa /Helsingissä  oli keskustassa asuminen erilaisista syistä vähiten muodikasta 1950-70 luvulla, ja se johti aikoinaan Tapiolan tyyppisten autolähiöiden syntyyn. Vastaavaa epämuodikkuutta keskustassa-asumista kohtaan en ole huomannut niihin aioihin Euroopan muissa suurkaupungeissa (en tosin ollut silloin sen ikäinen että olisin huomannut/voinut vahvistaa asiaa kovin syvällisillä tutkimuksilla), sen toki olen esim romaaneja lukemalla ja vanhoja elokuvia katsomalla pannut merkille että ainakin Tukholman keskustassa asumisessa on aina ollut tiettyä hohtoa. Samoin tietysti Lontoossa, Parisissa, Roomassa, Wienissä jne. 

Jopa Saksan kaupungeissa, jotka kärsivät rajusti 2. maailmansodan pommituksista, on ollut enemmän "in" asua keskustassa kuin jossain lähiössä, tai sitten johtuu siitä että lähiöitä meidän tuntemassa merkityksessä niissä ei ole, vaan vanhat esikaupungit ovat kiinni varsinaisen kaupungin kyljessä, eikä esim raitiovaunulla tai bussilla matkustaessa huomaa missä menee raja varsinaisen kaupungin ja esikaupunkien välillä, mutta sitten kun viimeiset kerrostalot on ohitettu, tullaan suoraan maaseudulle, jossa on meidänkaltaisten metsälähiöiden sijaan onkin matalasti mutta tiiviisti rakennettuja rakennettuja kyliä koristeellisine vanhanaikaisine taloineen, ja joka kylässä toimivat palvelut. Heidän "nurmijärvensä" ovat siis aivan toista luokkaa kuin meidän.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Vapaavuori puhuu asiaa:
http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/artikkel.../1135239635298


Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa 22.9.2008: 




> *Vapaavuori haluaa viidesosan liikennerahoista pääkaupunkiseudulle*
> Julkaistu: 15:40 Helsingin Sanomat, 22.9.2008
> 
> Asuntoministeri Jan Vapaavuori (kok) haluaa, että viidennes maan liikennerahoista annetaan pääkaupunkiseudulle. Vapaavuori perustelee vaatimuksen mitoitusta sillä, että pääkaupunkiseudulla asuu 20 prosenttia suomalaisista. 
> 
> Taattu ja turvattu osuus toisi Vapaavuoren mielestä pitkäjänteisyyttä liikenneväylien rakentamiseen ja kaavoitukseen alueella. Näin alue myös säästyisi aluepoliittiselta taistelulta. 
> 
> "Pääkaupunkiseudun menestys on liian tärkeä asia kansakunnalle, jotta se voidaan alistaa neljän vuoden välein aluepoliittisen taistelun alttarille", Vapaavuori sanoo kokoomuksen Verkkouutisten haastattelussa. 
> 
> Vapaavuoren mallissa määrärahat annettaisiin pääkaupunkiseudun kunnille, jotka päättäisivät liikennehankkeista. Jos ne eivät kykenisi sopimaan hankkeista, päätös palautuisi maan hallitukselle. Näille kunnille taattu prosenttiosuus liikennerahoista pysyisi tässäkin tapauksessa samana.

----------


## petteri

> Ihan oikeansuuntainen havainto. Mutta minulla on myös sellainen käsitys että kaikissa Euroopan suurkaupungeissa on myös omat "nurmijärvensä". 
> 
> ......
> 
> Jopa Saksan kaupungeissa, jotka kärsivät rajusti 2. maailmansodan pommituksista, on ollut enemmän "in" asua keskustassa kuin jossain lähiössä, tai sitten johtuu siitä että lähiöitä meidän tuntemassa merkityksessä niissä ei ole, vaan vanhat esikaupungit ovat kiinni varsinaisen kaupungin kyljessä, eikä esim raitiovaunulla tai bussilla matkustaessa huomaa missä menee raja varsinaisen kaupungin ja esikaupunkien välillä, mutta sitten kun viimeiset kerrostalot on ohitettu, tullaan suoraan maaseudulle, jossa on meidänkaltaisten metsälähiöiden sijaan onkin matalasti mutta tiiviisti rakennettuja rakennettuja kyliä koristeellisine vanhanaikaisine taloineen, ja joka kylässä toimivat palvelut. Heidän "nurmijärvensä" ovat siis aivan toista luokkaa kuin meidän.


Suomalais-amerikkalainen omakotitalorakentaminen valtaville tonteilla poikkeaa voimakkaasti eurooppalaisesta rakennusperinteestä.

Euroopan suurkaupunkien nurmijärvet ovat todella aika erilaisia. Ne ovat yleensä huomattavasti tiheämmin rakennettuja ja merkittävä osa niistä on rakentunut vanhojen kylien kylkeen ja ne ovat paljon tiiviimpiä kuin Nurmijärvet. Keski-Euroopassahan on pitkään asuttu varsin tiiveissä kylissä. Suomessahan kyliä eurooppalaisessa mielessä ei oikeastaan ole isojaon jälkeen ollut. Suomalainen kylä on haja-asutusta, joka on melkein näköetäisyydellä toisistaan.

Suomen ja USA:n kaupunkirakenteen välillä on minusta huomattavan vaarallisia yhteneväisyyksiä, jotka muodostavat Suomessakin piilevän suurkaupungin autoistumis-, gettoutumis- ja slummiutumisriskin.

1) Omakotitaloasuminen suurilla tonteilla. USA:n suurkaupungeissa omakotiasumisen voittokulku käynnistyi 1920-luvulla, Suomen ainoassa suurkaupungissa ehkä 2000-luvulla.

2) Pieni kaupungin ydinalue ja voimakkaasti kasvava autokaupunki ympärillä.

3) Autoilumyönteinen ilmapiiri, matala joukkoliikenteen käyttö laajoilla alueilla ja suuri pienissä taajamissa asuvien osuus (Vrt. USA 1920-luvulla).

4) Kuntarakenteen hajanaisuus ja huono kaavoituksen sekä rakentamisen keskusohjaus. Suuri rakentamisen vapaus.

5) Korostunut halvan asumisen ja rakentamisen kaipuu. Korostetaan ajatusta, että kansalaisten pitää saada asua rakentaa niin kuin he haluavat ja että kaavoitus- ja hajarakentamismääräykset eivät saa asettaa rajoituksia kunnille ja yksilöille. Voimakas ajatus, että omalle maalle pitää saada rakentaa mitä haluaa. (Euroopassa rakentaminen on ollut kaupunkien ja kylien yhteisöllinen asia eikä suomalaisamerikkalainen perusrakennusoikeusajatus ole niin voimakas.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1) Omakotitaloasuminen suurilla tonteilla. USA:n suurkaupungeissa omakotiasumisen voittokulku käynnistyi 1920-luvulla, Suomen ainoassa suurkaupungissa ehkä 2000-luvulla.


Pienemmissä kaupungeissamme ja maalla se käynnistyi huomattavasti aikaisemmin. Suomalaisen omakoti-asumisen prototyyppi on pienen torpan/lohkotun tilan asuinrakennus tai rintamamiestalo kaupungin, kauppalan tai kirkonkylän laidalla. 




> 5) Korostunut halvan asumisen ja rakentamisen kaipuu. Korostetaan ajatusta, että kansalaisten pitää saada asua rakentaa niin kuin he haluavat ja että kaavoitus- ja hajarakentamismääräykset eivät saa asettaa rajoituksia kunnille ja yksilöille. Voimakas ajatus, että omalle maalle pitää saada rakentaa mitä haluaa. (Euroopassa rakentaminen on ollut kaupunkien ja kylien yhteisöllinen asia eikä suomalaisamerikkalainen perusrakennusoikeusajatus ole niin voimakas.)


Vaikka se kaikella kunnioituksella on meillä myös kansallinen piirre, niin täytyy muistaa että on myös suomalaisia hyvin paljon jotka eivät halua ryhtyä siihen hommaan ollenkaan.

Yksi toinen maaryhmä muuten jossa ollaan viime aikoina innostuttu niistä on Venäjä ja muut entisen Neuvostoliiton maat. Sen ymmärtää osittain sillä että kommunismin hajottua ihmisillä alkoi vihdoin olla mahdollisus päättää omasta asumisestaan, jos on rahaa, ja koska kerrostalorakentaminen noissa maissa on ollut niin ala-arvoista. Kuulostaako tutulta?

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Taidat kuitenkin erehtyä. Puutarhakaupunkeja kuten Kulosaarta ei ollut tekemässä mikään maaltamuuttajasukupolvi. Sellaista ei tainnut edes sata vuotta sitten varsinaisesti ollakaan. Suomalaisia puutarhakaupunkeja ovat olleet ideoimassa oppineet kaava-arkkitehdit.
> 
> Meidän päiviemme haja-asutus ei ole puutarhakaupunkia eikä kaupunkia ollenkaan. Sitä ei ole kukaan ideoinut eikä kaavoittanut, vaan sen on annettu syntyä jääräpäisen kaupunkikaavoituksen seurauksena. On aivan oikein puuttua siihen, että kaavoittamalla rakennusliikkeiden tai raskasraidefanaatikkojen ehdoilla rakentajien näkökulmasta hyvää kaupunkia, synnytetään kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle haja-asutusta, koska se on ainoa keino jolla ihmiset saavat edes osan toiveistaan toteutetuksi.
> 
> ...
> 
> En usko, että kovin moni haluaa asua kaukana ja ilman palveluita. Eikö tästä osoita sekin, että Helsingin pientaloalueet ovat varsin haluttuja.


Ymmärrät tahallasi väärin. Kuten ilmeistä oli, ivailin sitä, että joku kehtaa nimittää Nurmijärveä puutarhakaupungiksi, kun sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä puutarhakaupungin kanssa, muuten kuin Vanhasen maalaisliittolaisessa fantasiamaailmassa. Vanhanen ei esittänyt, että Helsinkiin rakennetaan lisää Eiroja tai Kaivopuistoja tai Kulosaaria, joissa kaikissa minäkin voisin asua (viimeksi mainitussa tosin vain eläkepäivilläni). Hän esitti, että ihmisten pitäisi asua metsän keskellä Nurmijärven korvessa.

Rakennusliikkeiden syyttäminen haja-asutuksesta tuntuu minusta absurdilta. Paremminkin kannattaisi syyttää pääkaupunkiseudun kaavoittajia ja valtiovallan kaavaohjausta, joiden seurauksena ei ole rakennettu sinne, missä ihmiset haluavat asua - keskustaan ja sen liepeille. Sen seurauksena keskustassa on yksinkertaisesti liian kallista asua.

Kaavoitus olisi voinut olla selvästi nykyistä monimuotoisempaa ja monimittakaavaisempaa. Sen sijaan on haluttu rakentaa uusia lähiöitä, joiden arkkitehtuuri on ollut olennaisilta osiltaan samaa viimeiset 40 vuotta. Käsittämätöntä on tietysti sekin, että tämä menee läpi - Eiranrannan neliöhinnathan vastaavat Vanhan Eiran neliöhintoja, mikä epäilemättä kertoo sekä ihmisten arvostelukyvyttömyydestä että heidän kaipuustaan ydinkeskustan äärelle.

Ongelmasi on, että sinä kannatat pienimittakaavaista, urbaania asutusta, jossa liikutaan etupäässä raitiovaunulla. Valitettavasti Vanhanen kannattaa nurmijärveläistä haja-asutusta, jossa liikutaan omalla autolla ja jonka ideologiaa edellä kuvailin. Se, että hän kutsuu fantasiaansa puutarhakaupungiksi ei tee haja-asutusalueesta kaupunkia, eikä se myöskään muuta peltoa ja metsää puutarhaksi.

----------


## vompatti

> Pienemmissä kaupungeissamme ja maalla se käynnistyi huomattavasti aikaisemmin. Suomalaisen omakoti-asumisen prototyyppi on pienen torpan/lohkotun tilan asuinrakennus tai rintamamiestalo kaupungin, kauppalan tai kirkonkylän laidalla.


Omakotitaloasuminen _suurilla_ tonteilla ei käynnistynyt 1920-luvulla tai ennen sitä. Omakotiasuminen _pienillä_ tonteilla kyllä käynnistyi heti teollistumisen alettua, mutta suurilla tonteilla asuminen on käynnistynyt vasta tällä vuosikymmenellä. Näistä alkuajan teollisuuskaupunkien taloista käytetään nimitystä _mökki_. Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta alueesta on mm. Lappeenrannan Tykki, jossa Rainerkin varmaan on vieraillut. Tykissä kadut ovat kapeita ja tontit ja talot pieniä.

Rintamamiestalojen rakentaminen aloitettiin vasta 1940-luvulla, joten rintamamiestaloasutusta ei ole voinut esiintyä 1920-luvulla tai aikaisemmin. Rintamamiestalo on ollut talotyyppinä (neliömäinen muoto, 1,5 kerrosta) erittäin harvinainen ennen Talvisotaa. Jopa ensimmäiset jälleenrakennusajan talot olivat matalia yksikerroksisia.

----------


## teme

> Omakotitaloasuminen _suurilla_ tonteilla ei käynnistynyt 1920-luvulla tai ennen sitä. Omakotiasuminen _pienillä_ tonteilla kyllä käynnistyi heti teollistumisen alettua, mutta suurilla tonteilla asuminen on käynnistynyt vasta tällä vuosikymmenellä. Näistä alkuajan teollisuuskaupunkien taloista käytetään nimitystä _mökki_. Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta alueesta on mm. Lappeenrannan Tykki, jossa Rainerkin varmaan on vieraillut. Tykissä kadut ovat kapeita ja tontit ja talot pieniä.
> 
> Rintamamiestalojen rakentaminen aloitettiin vasta 1940-luvulla, joten rintamamiestaloasutusta ei ole voinut esiintyä 1920-luvulla tai aikaisemmin. Rintamamiestalo on ollut talotyyppinä (neliömäinen muoto, 1,5 kerrosta) erittäin harvinainen ennen Talvisotaa. Jopa ensimmäiset jälleenrakennusajan talot olivat matalia yksikerroksisia.


Hyviä huomioita. En jaa rintamamiestalonostalgiaa, ehkä siksi että asuin semmoisessa melkein 20 vuotta. On niissä paljon hyvää, mutta ne on myös esimerkiksi aika hämäriä sisältä kun ikkunat ovat pienet ja huoneet matalat.

Minulla tulee aina siirtolapuutarha-aluuella kävellessä mieleen, että siinä olisi aika hyvä pohja kaupunkitiheällä omakotiasumukselle. Mittakaavan vaan kertoisi kahdella tai kolmella: 100 - 150 neliöisiä tontteja, kaksikerroksia 80 - 120 neliöisiä taloja, 4 - 6 metriä leveät soratiet, ratikkapysäkki lähellä, tontin vuokraehdoissa pihanhoitovelvoite...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärrät tahallasi väärin.


Minusta tuntuu, että kovin moni muu kuin minä ymmärtää tahallaan väärin, koska eivät kestä sitä, että Keskustaa edustava pääministeri puuttuu asiaan, jonka pitäisi olla kaupunkipuolueina itseään pitävien puolueiden hoidossa. On suorastaan typerää esittää, että Helsingin seudun kaavoituksen, liikenteen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen virheet ovat Keskustapuolueen syytä, kun täällä ovat valtaa pitäneet Kokoomus ja SDP vuosikymmenet. Vai johtuuko syyttely siitä, että Maalaisliiton ja sitten Suomen keskustan yhdessä sosialidemokraattien kanssa muodostamat hallitukset eivät ole suitsineet seudun kuntia toisenlaiseen kuriin?




> Rakennusliikkeiden syyttäminen haja-asutuksesta tuntuu minusta absurdilta. Paremminkin kannattaisi syyttää pääkaupunkiseudun kaavoittajia ja valtiovallan kaavaohjausta, joiden seurauksena ei ole rakennettu sinne, missä ihmiset haluavat asua - keskustaan ja sen liepeille. Sen seurauksena keskustassa on yksinkertaisesti liian kallista asua.


Kumpaa siis pidät virheenä? Sitä, että kaupungit ovat omin päin ilman punamultahallituksia tehneet mitä ovat halunneet vai sitä, ettei punamulta ole kaupunkeja komentanut?

Mikäli epäilet rakennusliikkeiden roolia Helsingin seudun kaavoituksessa ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamisessa pitkin metsiä metsälähiöihin, lue vaikka Johanna Hankosen väitöskirja. Onko esim. Kivenlahden rakentaminen ollut mielestäsi tervettä ja tiivistä yhdyskuntarakenteen laajentamista? Tai mitä tuo mieleesi se, että Ylermi Runko, rakennusliike Hakan omistaneen Eka-yhtymän pääjohtaja istui 25 vuotta Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtajana?




> Kaavoitus olisi voinut olla selvästi nykyistä monimuotoisempaa ja monimittakaavaisempaa. Sen sijaan on haluttu rakentaa uusia lähiöitä, joiden arkkitehtuuri on ollut olennaisilta osiltaan samaa viimeiset 40 vuotta. Käsittämätöntä on tietysti sekin, että tämä menee läpi - Eiranrannan neliöhinnathan vastaavat Vanhan Eiran neliöhintoja, mikä epäilemättä kertoo sekä ihmisten arvostelukyvyttömyydestä että heidän kaipuustaan ydinkeskustan äärelle.


Liiketoiminnan periaate on tehdä mahdollisimman huonoa ja myydä se mahdollisimman kalliilla. Näin maksimoidaan liikevoitto, joka on liiketoiminnan tarkoitus. Ei Suomessa ole toimivia asuntomarkkinoita kuin haja-asutusalueella ja pakettitaloissa. Kerrostaloja eivät koskaan rakennuta niiden asukkaat, joten ne, jotka eivät halua lähteä omakotirakennuttajiksi haja-asutukseen, joutuvat tyytymään siihen mitä heille annetaan.

Tämä on monimutkainen kuvio, joka mudostuu rakennusliikkeistä ja pankeista sekä rakennusliikkeiden että heidän asiakkaidensa eli kuluttajien rahoittajina.




> Ongelmasi on, että sinä kannatat pienimittakaavaista, urbaania asutusta, jossa liikutaan etupäässä raitiovaunulla. Valitettavasti Vanhanen kannattaa nurmijärveläistä haja-asutusta, jossa liikutaan omalla autolla ja jonka ideologiaa edellä kuvailin. Se, että hän kutsuu fantasiaansa puutarhakaupungiksi ei tee haja-asutusalueesta kaupunkia, eikä se myöskään muuta peltoa ja metsää puutarhaksi.


Minulla ei ole mitään ongelmaa, koska minä en nimitä haja-asutusta puutarhakaupungiksi. Ongelma on niillä, jotka väittävät, että Vanhasen sanomana puutarhakaupunki tarkoittaa haja-asutusta. Arvelen, että suurin osa Vanhasen arvostelijoista ei itse ymmärrä, mitä on haja-asutus ja mitä puutarhakaupunki. Pääasia on, että pääsee haukkumaan pääministeriä vääristelemällä hänen puheensa sen perusteella, että hän asuu Nurmijärvellä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä yhteiskunnan työnjaon voimakas erikoistuminen on tehnyt työpaikkojen hajoittamisesta ympäriinsä yhä vaikeampaa.


Tapahtunut kehitys on kuitenkin ollut täysin päinvastaista. 1960-luvulla Helsingin seudun työpaikat olivat Helsingin niemellä, nyt ne ovat hajautuneet vähintään Kehä 3:lle asti. Kaupunkitaloustieteilijät selittävät tämän sillä, että riippuvuus satamista ja rautatieterminaaleista sekä joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä on poistunut ja siten liike-elämälle on tullut mahdolliseksi hakeutua halvalle maalle.




> Omakotitaloalueet löysällä tonttitehokkuudella toimivat joukkoliikenteen kannalta oikein huonosti silloin kun ne eivät ole tiheän asutuksen kyljessä. Omakotitaloalueilla asuu lähinnä lapsiperheitä, joilla kaikilla on ainakin yksi auto tai merkittävällä osalla kaksi.


Mikä on mielestäsi löysä tehokkuus? Minä pidän suomalaista lähiörakentamista löysänä, sillä 1900-luvun alun laitakaupunkien asuntorakentaminen oli paljon tehokkaampaa kuin kerrostalolähiöt 1960-luvulta lähtien. Siis mitattuna kerrosalana. Vuosisadan alun työläiskaupunginosissa asumisväljyys oli tietenkin aivan toista luokkaa kuin 1960-luvun kerrostaloissa  vaikka vaatimatonta sekin oli. Mutta varsin runsaasti asuttiin pientaloissa, sillä kerroskorkeus oli enintään kaksi.

Ei ole vaikea laskea, että omakotiasuminen tuottaa aivan riittävästi matkoja joukkoliikenteelle. Mutta matkatuotosluku edellyttää tietenkin, että joukkoliikenteellä myös pääsee sinne, minne matkat suuntautuvat. Ja tässä tulee vastaan sekä toimintojen sijainti että joukkoliikenneverkon rakenne. Säteittäinen liikenneverkko ei palvele kaupunkirakenteen laidoille sijoittunutta toimintaa, oli sitten kyse työpaikoista tai palveluista.




> Kerrostalovaltaisessa asumisessa ja tiiviissä pientaloasumisessa on mahdollista sekoittaa perheasuntoja ja pienempiä asuntoja, jolloin koko alueella ei asu pelkkää autokansaa. Myös asukastiheys on paljon korkeampi. Kun lähipalvelut (lähinnä ruokakaupat ja ravintolat) pysyvät hengissä joukkoliikenteelläkin on mahdollisuuksia.


Kulkumuodon valinta sosiaalisen statuksen perusteella alkaa olla jo historiaa. Auton omistaminen ei ole työssä käyvälle taloudellinen kysymys. Tietenkin on niitä, joiden sosiaalinen status näkyy auton hinnassa. Mutta liikennemäärien kannalta on aivan sama, minkä hintaiset autot tiet täyttävät.

Auto ja kakkosauto hankitaan, jos on pakko. Ja sitä myös käytetään tai ollaan käyttämättä sen mukaan, miten on pakko toimia. Pakko on tietenkin suhteellinen käsite, joka perustuu perimmältään aikabudjettiin. Jos matkoihin alkaa kulua liiaksi aikaa, syntyy pakko hankkia auto ja hoitaa matka sillä.




> Vaatimattomat yksitasoiset valmistalot ovat nykyään selvästi halvin rakennusmuoto.


Siis väität, että erillistalojen rakentaminen on halvempaa kuin kerrostalojen? Ei ole. Jos olisi, rakennusliikkeet olisivat tehneet niitä eivätkä kerrostaloja. Pakettitalon neliöhinta valmiina kuluttajalle voi kyllä olla halvempi kuin kerrostaloneliön myyntihinta. Mutta myyntihinta ei ole rakentamiskustannus.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Realistinen vaihtoehto on raideyhteydellä varustettu asumalähiö, ei kaupungin hajauttaminen osakeskuksiksi. Samalla pitää huolehtia siitä että työpaikat ovat asemien ja pysäkkien lähellä mahdollisimman harvojen raidelinjojen varrella. Pysäkki tai laituri, jonka vieressä on pari kauppaa, kahvila, baari, koulut ja päiväkoti. Nopea yhteys keskeisille raidelinjoille. Mitä vikaa tässä on?


Se on puolen vuosisadan aikana tuottanut kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumisen, ympäröivän haja-asutuksen ja joukkoliikenteen käytön romahduksen. Siitä huolimatta, että tämän kaiken luojat ovat saattaneet vilpittömästi uskoa rakentavansa joukkoliikennekaupunkia metrolinjojensa (ymmärrettynä laajasti eli paikallisjunat myös) kanssa.

Näen jo mielessäni muutaman kirjoittajan kommentit siitä, että miten rohkenen väittää, että se, mitä on tapahtunut muka liittyisi jotenkin metroon. Se liittyy vääjäämättä siten, että raskaan raideliikenteen rakentaminen ja tapahtunut kehitys ovat tapahtuneet samaan aikaan. Sitä ei kukaan voi kiistää.

Asiayhteyksiä voi toki selittää. Sillä eihän se, että kaksi asiaa tapahtuu yhtä aikaa välttämättä merkitse, että niillä on jotain yhteyttä. Mutta kaupunkien kehityksessä ei ole mitenkään ainutlaatuista vaan pikemminkin säännönmukaista, että kasvun myötä liikennekäytävien välit täyttyvät ja siten syntyy alueita, joita liikennekäytävän väylä palvelee huonommin kuin omaa varttaan.

Jos liikennekäytävä on moottoritie  kuten meillä niin usein on  se pystyy palvelemaan välialueitakin kohtuullisen hyvin. Jopa joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta yhteensopimaton raskasraideliikenne ei siihen pysty. Siten kaupungin pinta-ala kasvaa niin, että autoilla parhaiten palvelevan pinta-alan osuus kaiken aikaa kasvaa. Ja autoilun osuus kasvaa vielä nopeammin, sillä ratojen varsilla olevasta asutuksesta ja työpaikoista sekä palveluista osa käyttää autoilua, mutta ratojen ulottumattomissa mikään osa ei käytä raidetta.

Joten totta kai tullaan tähän kuin on tultu. Mihinkään muuhun ei olisi voitu tulla.

Antero

----------


## teme

> ... Ja autoilun osuus kasvaa vielä nopeammin, sillä ratojen varsilla olevasta asutuksesta ja työpaikoista sekä palveluista osa käyttää autoilua, mutta ratojen ulottumattomissa mikään osa ei käytä raidetta.


Tuota, en nyt ihan oikeasti ymmärrä miten pääsit säteittäisten käytävien välien täyttymisen ongelmaan radanvarsilähiöistä. Kulosaari on radanvarsilähiö tuossa tarkoittamassani merkityksessä.

Jos kaupungin pitäisi kasvaessaan synnyttää 50 000 asukkaiden välein uusi muiden keskusten kanssa tasarvoinen keskus jottei siitä muodostu autokaupunkia, niin autokaupungin vastustamisen voi unohtaa. Koska jos tuollaiseen kasvumalliin yritetään pakottaa, niin kaupunki ei kasva.

En pidä mahdollisena enkä toivottavan työpaikkojen hajauttamista. Pidän niiden keskittämistä maankäyttöä rajoittamalla vaikeana mutta mahdollisena, ja joka tapauksessa helpompana kuin asutuksen keskittämistä. Ihan jo sen takia että asuntoja on kymmeniä kertoja enemmän kuin yrityksiä, ja siksi että-asunnot vievät kymmenen kertaa enemmän tilaa kuin työpaikat.

----------


## petteri

> Asiayhteyksiä voi toki selittää. Sillä eihän se, että kaksi asiaa tapahtuu yhtä aikaa välttämättä merkitse, että niillä on jotain yhteyttä. Mutta kaupunkien kehityksessä ei ole mitenkään ainutlaatuista vaan pikemminkin säännönmukaista, että kasvun myötä liikennekäytävien välit täyttyvät ja siten syntyy alueita, joita liikennekäytävän väylä palvelee huonommin kuin omaa varttaan.
> 
> Jos liikennekäytävä on moottoritie  kuten meillä niin usein on  se pystyy palvelemaan välialueitakin kohtuullisen hyvin. Jopa joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta yhteensopimaton raskasraideliikenne ei siihen pysty. Siten kaupungin pinta-ala kasvaa niin, että autoilla parhaiten palvelevan pinta-alan osuus kaiken aikaa kasvaa. Ja autoilun osuus kasvaa vielä nopeammin, sillä ratojen varsilla olevasta asutuksesta ja työpaikoista sekä palveluista osa käyttää autoilua, mutta ratojen ulottumattomissa mikään osa ei käytä raidetta.


Minusta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että olet hiljalleen lähestymässä johtopäätöstä jonka mukaan suomalaistyyppiseen omakotitaloasutukseen ja moottoriteihin perustuva yhdyskuntarakenne tuottaa likimain samanlaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen kuin kerrostaloasutukseen tai tiheään pientaloasutukseen ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen perustuva. 

Odotan jännityksellä milloin huomaat, että sähköautot ovat erinomainen liikenneväline, joka ratkaisee autoilun aiheuttamat ongelmat ja olet sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen laajentamisen pitää perustua busseihin.

----------


## petteri

> Mikä on mielestäsi löysä tehokkuus? Minä pidän suomalaista lähiörakentamista löysänä, sillä 1900-luvun alun laitakaupunkien asuntorakentaminen oli paljon tehokkaampaa kuin kerrostalolähiöt 1960-luvulta lähtien. Siis mitattuna kerrosalana. Vuosisadan alun työläiskaupunginosissa asumisväljyys oli tietenkin aivan toista luokkaa kuin 1960-luvun kerrostaloissa  vaikka vaatimatonta sekin oli. Mutta varsin runsaasti asuttiin pientaloissa, sillä kerroskorkeus oli enintään kaksi.


Minusta löysä tehokkuus tuottaa varsinaiselle asuntoalueelle alle 5000 asukasta neliökilometrille. Johtopäätöksesi, että suuri osa suomalaisesta lähiörakentamisesta on löysää, pitää paikkansa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omakotitaloasuminen _suurilla_ tonteilla ei käynnistynyt 1920-luvulla tai ennen sitä. Omakotiasuminen _pienillä_ tonteilla kyllä käynnistyi heti teollistumisen alettua, mutta suurilla tonteilla asuminen on käynnistynyt vasta tällä vuosikymmenellä. Näistä alkuajan teollisuuskaupunkien taloista käytetään nimitystä _mökki_. Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta alueesta on mm. Lappeenrannan Tykki, jossa Rainerkin varmaan on vieraillut. Tykissä kadut ovat kapeita ja tontit ja talot pieniä.
> 
> Rintamamiestalojen rakentaminen aloitettiin vasta 1940-luvulla, joten rintamamiestaloasutusta ei ole voinut esiintyä 1920-luvulla tai aikaisemmin. Rintamamiestalo on ollut talotyyppinä (neliömäinen muoto, 1,5 kerrosta) erittäin harvinainen ennen Talvisotaa. Jopa ensimmäiset jälleenrakennusajan talot olivat matalia yksikerroksisia.


Kiitos että saatiin tähän tarkentavaa tietoa. Se talojen ja tonttien koko on vaihdellut taloudellisten suhdanteiden mukaan vähän niin kuin puiden vuosirenkaat, mutta mitä minun piti sanoa oli, että suomalainen omakotirakentaminen on jatkumoa suoraan 1800-luvun torpista ja pientiloista. Rintamamiestalo oli vanhemman omakotitaloaikakauden huipentuma, kun luotiin mahdollisus rakentaa helposti talotyppi joka sopi niin raivatuille pientiloille kuin kaupunkien ja kauppaloiden laitoihin. Sen jälkeen, 1950-luvun loppupuolella alkoi varsinainen kerrostalo-ja rivitalolähiöiden rakentaminen kaupunkeihin, joka vei mielenkiinnon omakotivillitykseltä, joka alkoi uudestaan vasta 1980-luvulla, ensin hulppeine espanjalaistyyliä jäljittelevine huviloineen,ja sitten 2000-luvulla varsinaisen  pakettitaloilmiön muodossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota, en nyt ihan oikeasti ymmärrä miten pääsit säteittäisten käytävien välien täyttymisen ongelmaan radanvarsilähiöistä. Kulosaari on radanvarsilähiö tuossa tarkoittamassani merkityksessä.


Raskas raideliikenne tai moottoritie liikennekäytävän runkona ovat samanarvoiset liikenteen välityskyvyn kannalta. Mutta niissä on se olennainen ero, että moottoritie palvelee huomattavasti etäämmälle kuin raskas raideliikenne. Koska moottoritiehen kytkeydytään henkilöautolla, metro-tai rautatieasemalle ei kytkeydytä junalla, vaan jollain muulla välineellä. 15-20 km:n matkoilla se muu väline (ratikka, bussi tai henkilöauto) voi palvella perille asti, sillä vaihtaminen junaan ei paranna palvelutasoa.

Kirjoitin nimenomaan siitä, mitä Helsingin seudulla on tehty ja pidetty tavoitteena ja hyvänä keinona toteuttaa joukkoliikennettä. Ja jonka lopputulos on joukkoliikenteen käytön romahtaminen ja kaupunkirakenteen hajaantuminen sekä haja-asutusvyöhyke.

Liikennekäytävien välien täyttyminen ei ole kiinni siitä, onko liikennekäytävä raskas raide vai moottoritie. Täyttyminen johtuu siitä, että rakennusmaata tarvitaan seudun kasvaessa. Vaikka liikennekäytävien välillä liikenteen (kaiken, siis myös autoilun) palvelutaso on huonompi kuin liikennekäytävän vaikutusalueella, lähellä keskustaa se on kuitenkin parempi kuin kaukana liikennekäytävän varrella.

Helsingin seudulla säteittäisten liikennekäytävien välien palvelua on parannettu kehäteillä, jotka rakenteeltaan palvelevat ainoastaan autoilua.

Raskaan radan varteen voi synnyttää lähiöitä tai itsellisiä palvelut ja työpaikat sisältäviä kaupunkeja (esim. Järvenpää, Kerava, Hyvinkää). Mutta eivät ne estä liikennekäytävien välien täyttymistä. Eivätkä ole estäneet Helsingin seudullakaan.




> En pidä mahdollisena enkä toivottavan työpaikkojen hajauttamista. Pidän niiden keskittämistä maankäyttöä rajoittamalla vaikeana mutta mahdollisena, ja joka tapauksessa helpompana kuin asutuksen keskittämistä. Ihan jo sen takia että asuntoja on kymmeniä kertoja enemmän kuin yrityksiä, ja siksi että-asunnot vievät kymmenen kertaa enemmän tilaa kuin työpaikat.


Kukaan kaupunkisuunnittelusta ymmärtävä ei taida nykyään uskoa yksikeskustaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen, joka voi kasvaa loputtomasti. Tietenkin voi pettää itseään siten, että sanoo monikeskustaisen seudun keskuksia eri kaupungeiksi, jotka kaikki ovat yksikeskustaisia, mutta vain toisiaan lähellä. Se on kuitenkin tosiasioiden kieltämistä, kun nämä erilliset kaupungit kuitenkin muodostavat yhtenäisen työssäkäyntialueen.

Helsingissä on kuviteltu, että Helsinki voi olla yksikeskustaisen seuturakenteen napa. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmä onkin tehty tämän mukaan. Mutta en edes toivo, että kaikki asunnot Helsingin niemeltä muutetaan toimitiloiksi. Kantakaupunkia onkin kehitetty täysin päinvastaiseen suuntaan, siksi Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasataman alueelle on tulossa kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita.

Helsingin seudulla asumisväljyys on 34 m2/hlö ja työpaikoille lasketaan alle 20 m2/hlö. Työpaikkoja ei ole koko väestölle, ainoastaan työikäisille. Ihmisellä on aikaa matkustaa päivittäin noin 2 tuntia. Näistä lähtökohdista voit hahmotella yksikeskustaista kaupunkia, joka voi kasvaa rajattomasti.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että olet hiljalleen lähestymässä johtopäätöstä jonka mukaan suomalaistyyppiseen omakotitaloasutukseen ja moottoriteihin perustuva yhdyskuntarakenne tuottaa likimain samanlaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen kuin kerrostaloasutukseen tai tiheään pientaloasutukseen ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen perustuva.


Et näytä itse tuntevan seudun olosuhteita. Kun siivotaan vaihtojen vaikutus pois ja verrataan toteutuvia matkoja YTV-kaupunkien kesken, joukkoliikennematkojen määrä asukasta kohden on Helsingissä vain alle 10 % suurempi kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Huolimatta siitä, että yhdyskuntarakenteet ovat hyvin erilaiset. Eikä raskaan raideliikenteen ymppääminen Espooseen muuta tätä tilannetta, joten miksi pitäisi kuvitella, että se olisi ratkaisu?




> Odotan jännityksellä milloin huomaat, että sähköautot ovat erinomainen liikenneväline, joka ratkaisee autoilun aiheuttamat ongelmat ja olet sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen laajentamisen pitää perustua busseihin.


Odotan jännityksellä, milloin ymmärrät, ettei päätä voi panna tunneliin ja kuvitella, että autokaupungin ongelmat ratkeavat sillä, että niitä ei maan alta näe.

Mitä tulee busseihin ja joukkoliikenteen laajentamiseen, olet varmaankin saanut tekemistäni kirjoista, ylläpitämästäni www.kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustosta ja mm. TramWestistä jonkinlaisen kuvan siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä pitäisi minusta kehittää. Niiden lisäksi ymmärrän kuitenkin, ettei raitiotiekään ole taloudellisesti mielekäs kaikkialla ja bussit ovat pysyvä osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Raitiotieperustaisessa järjestelmässä niitä kuitenkin tarvitaan paljon vähemmän kuin raskaan raideliikenteen järjestelmässä  vai onko liityntäbussiliikennekin raskasta raideliikennettä?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näen jo mielessäni muutaman kirjoittajan kommentit siitä, että miten rohkenen väittää, että se, mitä on tapahtunut muka liittyisi jotenkin metroon. Se liittyy vääjäämättä siten, että raskaan raideliikenteen rakentaminen ja tapahtunut kehitys ovat tapahtuneet samaan aikaan. Sitä ei kukaan voi kiistää.


Mielestäni metroa on turha haukkua tästä yksinomaan. Metroa on koko Suomessa vain 22 km. Jos pk-seudun lähijunat laskee mukaan niin vajaat 100 km.  Suomen muissa kaupungeissa lähiöt ovat samantyyppisiä kuin Helsingissä, mutta ilman raideliikennettä, ja ne ovat yhtä epäviihtyisiä, joka taas on johtanut "pakoon" kaupunkien ulkopuolelle omakotitaloihin, heti kun perheillä on ollut varaa siihen. Pienemmissä kaupungeissa joissa etäisyydet ovat kohtuulliset, se on hyväksyttävissä, mutta Suur-Helsingissä se johtaa ongelmiin.

Helsingin ongelma on se, että vaikka Helsingissä asuu 10 kertaa enemmän ihmisiä kuin suomalaisessa keskikokoisessa kaupungisssa, niin silti tänne ei ole viitsitty luoda suurkaupunkioloihin omaa tiivistä lähiö- tai esikaupunkityyppiä jossa asukkaat viihtyisivät paremmin. Kun raideliikenneväylät lisäksi lätkäistiin täyteen sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa, niin lopputuloksen tiedätte.




> Jos liikennekäytävä on moottoritie  kuten meillä niin usein on  se pystyy palvelemaan välialueitakin kohtuullisen hyvin. Jopa joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta yhteensopimaton raskasraideliikenne ei siihen pysty. Siten kaupungin pinta-ala kasvaa niin, että autoilla parhaiten palvelevan pinta-alan osuus kaiken aikaa kasvaa. Ja autoilun osuus kasvaa vielä nopeammin, sillä ratojen varsilla olevasta asutuksesta ja työpaikoista sekä palveluista osa käyttää autoilua, mutta ratojen ulottumattomissa mikään osa ei käytä raidetta.


Hyvä "big bang" -teoria joka osittain pitää paikkansa. Mutta ei se ratkea yksin sillä että rakennetaan pikaraitioteitä jokaiseen kaupungin sisällä olevaan pientaloalueeseen. Kaikkkiinhan kulkee myös bussi, mutta se ei, vaikka se palvelee hyvin, ole kelvannut kaikille. Raju autoistuminen johtuu autojen ja autoilun suhteellisesta halpenemisesta viime 20 vuoden aikana. Kuvittelisin että Suomessa ennätys autotiheydessä on saavutettu, nyt polttoaineiden kallistuminen pitää huolen että kehitys jatkuu maltillisena. Mutta jos Helsinki ympäristöineen kasvaa vielä, tarvitaan vähitellen poliittista ohjausta saamaan ihmiset jättämään autot kotiin, ainakin jos se ei ole välttämätön. Kuten esim tietullit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Liiketoiminnan periaate on tehdä mahdollisimman huonoa ja myydä se mahdollisimman kalliilla. Näin maksimoidaan liikevoitto, joka on liiketoiminnan tarkoitus. Ei Suomessa ole toimivia asuntomarkkinoita kuin haja-asutusalueella ja pakettitaloissa.


Miten niin "ei ole toimivia"? Aiemmin olet puolustanut vapaita asuntomarkkinoita myös asuntopulan riivaamalla Helsingin seudulla ja vastustanut pakkolunastamisia, valitusoikeuksien puuttumista ja hintasäännöstelyä jne, koska ne "vääristäisivät" asuntomarkkinoita. Kaupunkien asuntomarkkinoilla on hintakupla, mutta se johtuu siitä että asuntojen sijanintia mm työpaikkoihin nähden arvostetaan niin paljon enemmän kuin muita ominaisuuksia. Yhtö hyvin voi sanoa että haja-asutusalueilla asuntomarkkinat eivät toimi koska siellä asuntoa on tosi vaikea myydä, jos tulee pakkotilanne, esim joutu muuttamaan muualle, tulee avioero tms. 




> Kerrostaloja eivät koskaan rakennuta niiden asukkaat, joten ne, jotka eivät halua lähteä omakotirakennuttajiksi haja-asutukseen, joutuvat tyytymään siihen mitä heille annetaan.


Poikkeuksia on kyllä ollut tästä ennenvanhaan, mutta viime aikoina bisnes on ollut isojen liikkeiden hallinnassa.




> Minulla ei ole mitään ongelmaa, koska minä en nimitä haja-asutusta puutarhakaupungiksi. Ongelma on niillä, jotka väittävät, että Vanhasen sanomana puutarhakaupunki tarkoittaa haja-asutusta. Arvelen, että suurin osa Vanhasen arvostelijoista ei itse ymmärrä, mitä on haja-asutus ja mitä puutarhakaupunki. Pääasia on, että pääsee haukkumaan pääministeriä vääristelemällä hänen puheensa sen perusteella, että hän asuu Nurmijärvellä.


Pääministeri on kyllä itse pitänyt Nurmijärveä puutarhakaupunkina. Vanhanen on myös joutunut osittain kovan kritiikin ansiosta jopa hyväksymään että raideliikenteelläkin on merkitystä puutarhakaupungin houkuttelevuudelle. Mutta aivan aluksi, puheessaan jonka hän piti Espoon 550-vuotisjuhlissa, hän arvosteli raideliikennettä ja toi esiin vision että sitä ei tarvita kohta enää, koska biopolttoaineilla ja sähköllä kulkevat autot tulevat ajamaan saman asian. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Raskas raideliikenne tai moottoritie liikennekäytävän runkona ovat samanarvoiset liikenteen välityskyvyn kannalta. Mutta niissä on se olennainen ero, että moottoritie palvelee huomattavasti etäämmälle kuin raskas raideliikenne....


Tämä alkaa mennä monologiksi. Väitänkö vastaan?




> Kukaan kaupunkisuunnittelusta ymmärtävä ei taida nykyään uskoa yksikeskustaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen, joka voi kasvaa loputtomasti. Tietenkin voi pettää itseään siten, että sanoo monikeskustaisen seudun keskuksia eri kaupungeiksi, jotka kaikki ovat yksikeskustaisia, mutta vain toisiaan lähellä. Se on kuitenkin tosiasioiden kieltämistä, kun nämä erilliset kaupungit kuitenkin muodostavat yhtenäisen työssäkäyntialueen.


Minusta yksikeskustaisuus ei ole uskon asia eikä ylipäänsä semmoinen asia josta voi olla järkevästi jotain mieltä noin yleensä, se onko se mahdollista vai ei on laskutoimitus jonka lähtöarvot eli tulos riippuu paikallisista olosuhteista. En kuitenkaan hae takaa yksikeskustaisuutta, vaan sitä että työpaikkoja tulisi keskittää mahdollisimman harvalle alueelle. En tiedä pitäisikö Pääkaupunkiseudulle olla kaksi, kolme, neljä vai peräti viisi työpaikkakeskittymää. Joka aseman ympärille rakentamalla niitä syntyy kuitenkin kaksi, kolme, neljä tai viisikymmentä joka on aivan liikaa.

Case in point, Pääradan varrella voisi tehdä jotain valintoja. Joka toisen aseman vieressä on toimitilaa joka on myös hämmentävän usein tyhjänä. Samoin joka toisessa motarin liittymässä.

----------


## teme

Vielä tähän



> Helsingin seudulla asumisväljyys on 34 m2/hlö ja työpaikoille lasketaan alle 20 m2/hlö. Työpaikkoja ei ole koko väestölle, ainoastaan työikäisille. Ihmisellä on aikaa matkustaa päivittäin noin 2 tuntia. Näistä lähtökohdista voit hahmotella yksikeskustaista kaupunkia, joka voi kasvaa rajattomasti.


Työpaikkojen tilantarve pienenee, lähestyy 10m^2 työntekijää kohti, ja asumisväljyys kasvaa, uusilla alueillla voi pikkuhilja laskea 50m^2 asukasta kohti. Kahta asukasta kohti on suurinpiirtein yksi työpaikka, ja niistä jotka eivät ole töissä yhä suurempi osa on eläkeläisiä joita kohti on enemmän tilaa kuin lapsia kohti. Eli suhdeluku jonka kanssa on syytä elää on 100 asuinneliötä ja 10 työpaikkaneliötä, eli 10:1. Jos pääkaupunkiseudulla on 700 000 työpaikkaa, niin se on 7km^2 toimitilaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta yksikeskustaisuus ei ole uskon asia eikä ylipäänsä semmoinen asia josta voi olla järkevästi jotain mieltä noin yleensä, se onko se mahdollista vai ei on laskutoimitus jonka lähtöarvot eli tulos riippuu paikallisista olosuhteista.


Yksikeskustaisuudesta on sekä hyötyä että haittaa. Suurin lähellämme oleva yksikeskustainen kaupunki on Pietari, jonka kasvaminen on johtaunut siihen että ympäröivä maakunta on alikehittynyt. Itse Pietarissa on n 4.5 miljoonaa asukasta mutta ympäröivässä Leningradin Oblastissa (="kuvernementissä" ) vain 1.7 miljoonaa. Leningradin Oblasti on pinta-alaltaan 2 kertaa niin iso kuin koko Tanska (ilman Gröönlantia)

Toinen esimerkki yksikeskustaisesta, mutta paljon hallitummin kehittyneestä  suurkaupungista onkin Kööpenhamina. Vaikka Suur-Köpis on jaettu useaan hallinnolliseen kuntaan, ja kahden kaupungin välinen raja kulkee n 1 km päässä Kööpenhaminan ydinkeskustasta, niin kaupunki on kuitenkin harvinaisen yhtenäinen. Suur-Kööpenhamina 2 miljoonalla asukkaallaan on kiistatta suurin keskittymä Tanskassa, mutta se ei ole näivettänyt muuta Tanskaa. Kakkoskaupunki Århus on Tamperetta isompi,  ja kolmos- ja neloskaupungit vain hiukan Tamperetta pienemmät. Vaikka Kööpenhaminan laitamat perustuvat omakoti-tyyppiseen asumiseen niin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on pysynyt korkeana hyvin kattavan raideliikenteen ansiosta. 

Myös raitiotieliikenteen johtavan maan Saksan suuret kaupungit ovat yksikeskustaisia. Poikkeuksena Berliini joka oli ihan konkreettisesti kaksikeskustainen vuosina 1945-1990, jossa kummalla keskuksella oli omat raideliikennejärjestelmänsä.   :Very Happy: 

Vaikka espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset kehuvat omia kaupunkejaan onistuneina juuri monikeskustaisuutensa vuoksi, niin unohdetaan se tosiseikka että Helsingin keskusta on yksi Espoon ja Vantaan monista keskuksista. Helsingin keskusta on espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten kaupallisen, kultturi- ja viihde- elämän keskus. Lisäksi Espoolla on toinenkin keskus vieraan kunnan alueella, Kauniainen.




> Case in point, Pääradan varrella voisi tehdä jotain valintoja. Joka toisen aseman vieressä on toimitilaa joka on myös hämmentävän usein tyhjänä. Samoin joka toisessa motarin liittymässä.


Mielestäni toimitiloja rakennetaan ylipäänsä liikaa esim asuntoihin nähden, ja aivan hölmöihin paikkoihin. Miten se on mahdollista että voidaan pitää jotain toimistoja vuosikaudet tyhjinä?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Minusta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että olet hiljalleen lähestymässä johtopäätöstä jonka mukaan suomalaistyyppiseen omakotitaloasutukseen ja moottoriteihin perustuva yhdyskuntarakenne tuottaa likimain samanlaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen kuin kerrostaloasutukseen tai tiheään pientaloasutukseen ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen perustuva. 
> 
> 
> Et näytä itse tuntevan seudun olosuhteita. Kun siivotaan vaihtojen vaikutus pois ja verrataan toteutuvia matkoja YTV-kaupunkien kesken, joukkoliikennematkojen määrä asukasta kohden on Helsingissä vain alle 10 % suurempi kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Huolimatta siitä, että yhdyskuntarakenteet ovat hyvin erilaiset. Eikä raskaan raideliikenteen ymppääminen Espooseen muuta tätä tilannetta, joten miksi pitäisi kuvitella, että se olisi ratkaisu?


Varsinkin Vantaalla, mutta myös Espoossa on kohtuullisen paljon tiheitä kerrostalolähiöitä, jotka lisäävät joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Länsiväylän suunnassa bussiliikennekin saavuttaa jonkinlaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen kerrostalolähiöissä ja tiheämmillä pientaloalueilla, koska länsisuunnassa moottoritie tulee niin lähelle keskusta. 

Harvasti asutuissa kehyskunnissa, kuten Nurmijärvellä, Tuusulassa ja Vihdissä, joissa Keskusta haluaa laajentaa Nurmijärvimallisia omakotitalovaltaisia autoiluun perustuvia pelto-pusikkokaupunkeja, joita keskusta kutsuu puutarhakaupungeiksi, joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on matala.

----------


## Kolli

Tiistaina 23.09.2008  Suomenmaan pääkirjoitus




> _Suuri enemmistö tukee Vanhasen puutarhamallia_ 
> 
> Suomalaiset haluaisivat asua väljästi ja maaseutumaisesti. 
> Selvä enemmistö suomalaisista tukee keskustan puheenjohtajan Matti Vanhasen yhdyskuntamallia eli puutarhakaupunkia. Ylen teettämään mielipidekyselyyn vastanneista 53 prosenttia kertoi kannattavansa pääministerin mallia, jossa asutus, palvelut ja osa työpaikoista sijaitsevat pieninä keskittyminä väljästi maaseudulla ja kaupunkien läheisyydessä.
> Huonona Vanhasen esittämää mallia piti vain 22 prosenttia.
> 
> Hieman yllättävää oli, että erilaisten perheiden välilläkään ei suhtautumisessa ole eroa. Lapsiperheistä Vanhasen esittämää mallia piti hyvänä 55 prosenttia, ja 21 prosenttia vastusti. Aikuistalouksissa vastaavat prosenttiosuudet olivat 51 ja 23.
> 
> Hieman kriittisemmin Vanhasen esittämään malliin suhtauduttiin Uudellamaalla, mutta sielläkin vastustajia oli vain 32 prosenttia. Puolet vastanneista oli Uudellamaallakin Vanhasen kannalla.
> ...


. 

Kommentti: viimeisin kappale on hauskin. Tämä Vanhasen vision kuvaaminen siis. Syntisessä Helsingissä työpaikka on kaukana ja kun keskustan puutarhakaupunki toteutuu, niin niin ei enää olekaan. Mitenkähän niihin puutarhakaupunkeihin tulee niitä työpaikkoja, kun yleensä työpaikat keskittyvät miniklustereihin kaupungin sisään.

Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan siitä, että keskustapuolue ei ole millään ehdoilla valmis kehittämään Helsingin seutua. Helsinkiin ei saisi rakentaa mitään, eikä varsinkaan parantaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Puutarhakaupunki on todellakin visio, pelkkä kangastus, jota ei ole edes Nurmijärvellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tämä Vanhasen mallin ympärillä keskustelu on saanut pääkirjoitus- ja nettifoorumitasolla samanlaisia piirteitä kuin kysymys Nato-jäsenyydestä, tai viime vuosikymmenenä käydystä rajusta keskustelusta EU-jäsenyydestä. 

Pääkaupungin valtamedia sekä oikeistolaiset ja liberaalimmat vasemmistolaiset politikot kannattavat keskittävämpää asuntorakentamista kuten myös länsisuhteita ja länsikauppaa vaalivaa ulkopolitiikkaa johon myös turvatakuut lännestä ja Nato-optio kuuluvat, kun taas maaseutu-Suomen valtamedia ja keskustalaiset ja vanholliset vasemmistolaispolitikot Paasikivi-Kekkosen linjan puolustus- ulko- ja kauppapolitiikkaa ja asumisen hajasijoittamista. 

Taitaa olal niin että Suomi on vielä niin nuori valtio että erilaiset traumat ja kollektiivinen muisti ohjaa enemmistöä kannattamaan jotain tähän asti hyväksi koettua ennemmin kuin jotain sellaista joka johtaisi kansainvälistymiseen ja uusiin mahdollisuuksiin. 

Vaikka gallupit meillä antavat aina vanhan säilyttävän linjan kannalle enemmistön tuen, niin eri nettifoorumeissa ja johtavan median keskuteluissa, johtavien politikkojen ja asiantuntijoiden osalta saa aivan toisenlaisen kuvan tilanteesta. 

Gallupit ja kansanäänestykset eivät todista myöskään sitä että kansa olisi aina oikeassa. Se todistaa vain että kansa on sitä mieltä asiasta, vaikka sen mielipide olisi kuinka tyhmä. 

Ruotsissa valtaeliitti yritti toteuttaa oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirtymisen tieliikenteessä useaan otteeseen 1900-luvun aikana, mutta ei voinut koska kansa vastusti. Vasta 1967 järjestetyssä kansanäänestyksessä äänesti  siirtymisen puolesta, mutta kustannukset kohosivat silloin moninkertaiseksi siihen verrattuna että se olisi toteutettu jo 1920- tai edes 1950-luvulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni toimitiloja rakennetaan ylipäänsä liikaa esim asuntoihin nähden, ja aivan hölmöihin paikkoihin. Miten se on mahdollista että voidaan pitää jotain toimistoja vuosikaudet tyhjinä?


Stunttaan Anteroa: Siten että kaavassa lukee että tontilla on toimistotalo. Ja Anteron päivänvastaisista vakuutteluista huolimatta, olen edelleen sitä mieltä että kaupunginsuunnittelu kroonisesti ylimitoittaa neliöt per työpaikka. Kirjoitan tätä viiden neliön työpisteessä, ihan mukavasta sellaisesta.

80-luvulla Helsingissä muutettiin asuntoja toimistoiksi, nykyään muutetaan toimistoja asunnoiksi. Ihan siitä syystä että samassa talossa oleva toimisto voi maksaa puolet siitä kun yläpuolella oleva asunto samalla pohjalla. Ennen oli toisinpäin. Myös kokonaisiin toimistotaloihin haetaan suurella tohinalla muutoslupia, esim. Helsinginkadulla. Surkuhupaisaa että moiseen aaltoliikkeeseen on ylipäänsä ajauduttu, neliöiden pitäisi olla neliöitä.

Minusta toimistotyöpaikkojen ja kauppojen sijaintia voi ja tulee säädellä, sopiva instrumentti olisi luultavasti jonkinlainen joukkoliikenteellä painotettu saavutettavuusindeksi. Mutta en ymmärrä sitä mikromanageroinnin intoa jolla säädellään sitä mitä yksittäisessä talossa saa olla. Enkä myöskään ymmärrä mikä ongelma on siinä, että kerrostalon rapussa on kahdeksan 100 neliöistä huoneistoa, joista yksi on 10 hengen toimisto ja kaksi on yhdistetty 20 hengen toimistoksi. Siis tässä on varmaan joku ongelma, en vaan tajua että mikä?

Toimistotaloja myös käytetään aika surutta kaupunkisuunnittelun patenttiratkaisuna, ilman sen kummempaa tarveharkintaa. Tarvitaan melueste motarin viereen? Kaavoitetaan toimistotalo. Pitäisi keksiä jotain muutakin kuin asuntoja uudelle alueelle jottei siitä tule semmoinen karmea nukkumalähiö? Kaavoitetaan toimistotalo. Metroasemalle pitäisi saada käyttäjiä, kun se nyt kerran rakennetaan? Kaavoitetaan toimistotalo.

----------


## teme

> Kommentti: viimeisin kappale on hauskin.


Eikun tämä:



> Onkin turha väittää, että asuntojen korkeat hinnat kertovat vain Helsingin vetovoimasta. Kun työn perässä on pakko muuttaa pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin pakko siellä on asuakin.


Joku tyhmempi voisi kuvitella, että työ- ja opiskelumahdollisuudet juuri ovat sitä vetovoimaa.

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka galluppien ja kansanänestyksen tulokset puhuvat omaa kieltään niin ei se todista sitä että kansa on aina oikeassa. Se todistaa vain että kansa on sitä mieltä asiasta, vaikka sen mielipide olisi kuinka tyhmä. Ruotsissa "valtaeliitti" yritti toteuttaa oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirtymisen tieliikenteessä useaan otteeseen 1900-luvun aikana, mutta ei voinut koska kansa vastusti. Vasta 1967 järjestetyssä kansanäänestyksessä äänesti  siirtymisen puolesta, mutta kustannukset kohosivat silloin moninkertaiseksi siihen verrattuna että se olisi toteutettu jo 1920- tai edes 1950-luvulla. 
> 
> Varsinkin ns gallupdemokratiaan pitää ylipäänsä suhtautua varauksella. Jos kysyy asiaa aktiiviväestöltä, jota asia koskettaisi enemmän, ja asettaa kysymykset ymmärrettävästi, niin saataisiin toisenlaisia tuloksia.


Gallup demokratia on mielenkiintoista ja mielenkiintoisia tuloksia voidaan saada kun asetetaan kysymykset sopivasti.

*Gallup 1: malli Suomenmaa*

Matti Vanhanen on esittänyt kaupunkirakenteen kehittämistä suuntaamalla kasvua puutarhakaupunkeihin.

1) Onko Vanhasen ehdotus, että asuminen, palvelut ja työpaikat sijaitsevat lähellä toisiaan puutarhakaupungeissa hyvä?

2) Haluaisitko asua omakotitalossa suurella tontilla väljässä puutarhakaupungissa, jossa on luonto, palvelut ja työpaikat sijaitsevat lähellä ja asunnot ovat edullisia?

*Gallup 2: malli Petteri*

Matti Vanhanen on esittänyt pääkaupunkiseudun kasvun suuntaamista puutarhakyliin ympäri Uuttamaata.

1) Kaupunkirakenteen hajautuminen lisää autoliikennettä ja pitkiä työmatkoja. Onko asumisen hajakeskittäminen ympäri Uuttamaata Vanhasen mallin mukaan hyvä idea?

2) Haluaisitko Sinä asua omakotitalossa syrjäisessä puutarhakylässä?

Noista kahdesta eri gallupista voinee odottaa eri vastauksia.

----------


## late-

> Se on puolen vuosisadan aikana tuottanut kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumisen, ympäröivän haja-asutuksen ja joukkoliikenteen käytön romahduksen. Siitä huolimatta, että tämän kaiken luojat ovat saattaneet vilpittömästi uskoa rakentavansa joukkoliikennekaupunkia metrolinjojensa (ymmärrettynä laajasti eli paikallisjunat myös) kanssa.


Minusta tässä on aikamoinen loikka. Sinä puhut nyt metrolinjoista, kun taas edellinen kirjoittaja puhui ainoastaan asuntojen ja erityisesti toimistojen keskittämisestä raideliikenteen äärelle. Millä perusteella raideliikenne on tässä juuri raskasta ja sitten jossain omassa skenaariossasi automaattisesti kevyttä? Muuttaako (minusta epärealistinen) ajatus työpaikkojen hajauttamisesta jotenkin automaattisesti myös raideliikenteen muodon?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiistaina 23.09.2008  Suomenmaan pääkirjoitus...


Eivätkö muut kuin Keskustan lehdet kirjoita asumisesta ja kaupunkirakenteesta mitään? Vai etkö lue lainkaan muita lehtiä?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tässä on aikamoinen loikka. Sinä puhut nyt metrolinjoista, kun taas edellinen kirjoittaja puhui ainoastaan asuntojen ja erityisesti toimistojen keskittämisestä raideliikenteen äärelle. Millä perusteella raideliikenne on tässä juuri raskasta ja sitten jossain omassa skenaariossasi automaattisesti kevyttä?


Selvyyden vuoksi olisi hyvä kirjoittaa, minkälaista raideliikennettä kukin tarkoittaa kun kirjoittaa raideliikenne. Suomalaisessa keskustelussa raideliikenne tarkoittaa 99 %:ssa tapauksista raskasta raideliikennettä. Muulle raideliikenteelle ei ole edes kunnon nimeä, kun puhutaan esim. kevytraitiotiestä.

Ehkä erehdyin Temen kirjoituksesta, mutta ainakin itse kirjoitin selvästi auki, mitä raideliikennettä tarkoitin.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Eivätkö muut kuin Keskustan lehdet kirjoita asumisesta ja kaupunkirakenteesta mitään? Vai etkö lue lainkaan muita lehtiä?


Kyllähän ne kirjoittavat ja luenkin, mutta tuollaisia tekstejä harvemmin tulee eteen.

p.s Vastasin muuten aiemmassa viestissäni kysymykseesi siitä, minkälaista rakennetta minä haluan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta yksikeskustaisuus ei ole uskon asia eikä ylipäänsä semmoinen asia josta voi olla järkevästi jotain mieltä noin yleensä, se onko se mahdollista vai ei on laskutoimitus jonka lähtöarvot eli tulos riippuu paikallisista olosuhteista. En kuitenkaan hae takaa yksikeskustaisuutta, vaan sitä että työpaikkoja tulisi keskittää mahdollisimman harvalle alueelle.


En pidä työpaikka-alueajattelua hyvänä kaupunkisuunnitteluna. Elävässä kaupungissa työpaikkoja, asumista ja palveluita on sekaisin. Kun ne eritellään työpaikka- ja teollisuusalueiksi, nukkumalähiöiksi ja kauppakeskuksiksi, saadaan juuri tätä hajautunutta kaupunkirakennetta, joka toimii huonosti muulla kuin autoilulla.

Minusta tällaisen eritellyn rakenteen suurin vika on siinä, että 1/3 kaupunkia on kuollutta päivisin ja toinen kolmannes iltaisin. Kauppakeskuksissa lienee jonkinlaista liikettä koko päivän, mutta ei siellä tunnu kaupungilta vaan ideaparkilta. Ja keskustat sitten näivettyvät.

Liikenteellisesti eriytetty rakenne on epätaloudellinen, koska minnekään ei ole kävelymatka. Joukkoliikenteelle rakenne on toivoton, kun liikennetarpeet ovat yksisuuntaisia ja vain suppeana vuorokaudenaikana. Sekoitetussa kaupunkirakenteessa joukkoliikenne kuormittuu molempiin suuntiin ja vuorokauden ympäri.

Sekoitettu rakenne elättää myös palvelut, kun ei tarvita erikseen esim. lounasruokaloita ja illallisravintoloita. Ravintolalla riittää asiakkaita aamusta iltaan, kun yksi ravintola voi palvella päivän työntekijät, illan vapaalla olijat jo koko päivän shoppailijat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> p.s Vastasin muuten aiemmassa viestissäni kysymykseesi siitä, minkälaista rakennetta minä haluan.


Joo, muistan sen. Siitähän on vain monta kymmentä kirjoitusta jo, eikä aikani riitä kaikkiin vastaamiseen. Eikä se varmaan muutenkaan ole tarpeen, saavat muut paremmin tilaa.  :Smile: 

Olen aivan samaa mieltä siitä, mitä suomalaisissa kaupungeissa on tapahtunut. Olen myös samaa mieltä kanssasi tiivistämispyrkimyksistä. Myllypuron voimalan kaavaa lautakunnassa käsitellessämme ehdotin, että alue olisi pitänyt laajentaa kannella yli Kehä 1:n metroasemaan asti. Siten ei olisi tarvittu Kehän reunan rakennusten meluseiniä, etenkin kun kyse on länsiseinästä. Ja alue olisi saatu kävely-yhteyteen metron kanssa. Nyt alueelle tulee huono joukkoliikennepalvelu, vaikka metro on 250 metrin päässä. Alueen asukasmäärää olisi voitu lisätä huomattavasti kannen päälle rakentamisella.

Seudun oletettua kasvua ei vain voi hoitaa tiivistämisellä. Jos 14 kunnan alueella pitäisi 40 vuodessa olla 800.000 uutta asukasta, niitä ei realistisesti voi sijoittaa tiivistämällä Helsingin rakenteen välittömään yhteyteen. Teoriassa kyllä, mutta viheralueista ja metsistä pidetään tiukasti kiinni. Mainitsevathan monien alueiden asukkaat luonnoläheisyyden alueensa eduksi ja syyksi muuttaa sinne, missä asuvat.

Ei ole kovin hedelmällistä myöskään ajatella, että muut kunnat vain näivettyisivät tulevien 40 vuoden aikana. Haaste on siinä, mitä kehyskunnissa tapahtuu. Niille pitää olla tarjota jotain muuta kuin haja-asutusta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seudun oletettua kasvua ei vain voi hoitaa tiivistämisellä. Jos 14 kunnan alueella pitäisi 40 vuodessa olla 800.000 uutta asukasta, niitä ei realistisesti voi sijoittaa tiivistämällä Helsingin rakenteen välittömään yhteyteen. Teoriassa kyllä, mutta viheralueista ja metsistä pidetään tiukasti kiinni. Mainitsevathan monien alueiden asukkaat luonnoläheisyyden alueensa eduksi ja syyksi muuttaa sinne, missä asuvat.
> 
> Ei ole kovin hedelmällistä myöskään ajatella, että muut kunnat vain näivettyisivät tulevien 40 vuoden aikana. Haaste on siinä, mitä kehyskunnissa tapahtuu. Niille pitää olla tarjota jotain muuta kuin haja-asutusta.


Tuota, mistä  tuo tieto 800.000 uudesta asukkaasta on peräisin? Joka tapauksessa Helsingin enimmäisasukasmäärä sitten joskus tulee oleman 600.000-700.000 korkeintaan. Näin ollan snadilassa päätetty. Mutta vaikka 800.000 tulisi lisää koko seudulle, se merkitsisi vain että seudulla olisi yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Tukholman Läänillä nyt. Mutta ei sekään vaikuta mitenkään pilalle rakennetulta. Osa Tukholman ympäristön kunnista ovat ihan vapaaehtoisesti valinnet olla haja-asutusaluetta, saaristoa, kesämökkejä ja pikkukaupunkeja, ilman kasvupaineita. Mutta se on toinen juttu että ovatko kaikki samaa mieltä?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Helsingin seudun väkiluku on viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana kasvanut vuosittain 0,65 %  ja 1,5 % välillä vuodessa. Keskimääräinen kasvu on ollut 1,1 %. Karkeasti ottaen puolet väestönkasvusta on ollut muuttovoittoa ja toinen puoli luonnollista väestönkasvua.

Jos väestönkasvu jatkuu 1,1 % tahtia, on Helsingin seudulla 40 vuoden kuluttua 700000 asukasta nykyistä enemmän.

Väestö kuitenkin vanhanee ja luonnollinen väestönkasvu hiipuu lähivuosikymmeninä Helsingin seudullakin. Minusta vaikuttaisi luontevammalta, että Helsingin seudun prosentuaalinen kasvu hiipuu jonkin verran lähivuosikymmeninä.

Kasvun hiipuminen tapahtunee siitä huolimatta, että globaali suurkaupungistumisen megatrendi vaikuttanee Helsingin seudun kasvua edistävästi ja kaupunkiseudun kasvunprosentin hidastuminen vähentää kroonisia asuntotuotannon pullonkauloja, jotka nykyisellä asumisväljyyden kasvulla käytännössä rajoittavat Helsingin seudun väestönkasvun hiukan prosentin yläpuolelle vuodessa..

Jos Helsingin seutu kasvaa seuraavat 40 vuotta esimerkiksi 0,7 % tahtia Helsingin seudulla on 40 vuoden kuluttua 400000 asukasta nykyistä enemmän.

----------


## kemkim

> Taitaa olal niin että Suomi on vielä niin nuori valtio että erilaiset traumat ja kollektiivinen muisti ohjaa enemmistöä kannattamaan jotain tähän asti hyväksi koettua ennemmin kuin jotain sellaista joka johtaisi kansainvälistymiseen ja uusiin mahdollisuuksiin.


Muutosten vastustaminen voi olla viisauttakin. 1960-luvulla Helsinkiä pilattiin oikein urakalla, kun vanhoja taloja purettiin ja rakennettiin betoniarkkitehtuuria ja autokaupunkia. Jos silloin olisi harrastettu enemmän konservatiivisuutta, niin tällaista ei olisi tapahtunut. On viisasta kokeilla uusia ratkaisuja ensin rajatulla alueella riittävän kauan ja ottaa ne vasta sen jälkeen yleiseen käyttöön, mikäli tarpeen. Ei pidä liikaa innostua uudesta tutkimatta sitä tarpeeksi, vaikka miten markkinavoimat sitä ajaisivat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota, mistä  tuo tieto 800.000 uudesta asukkaasta on peräisin?


Se oli Greater Helsinki vision 2050 -kilpailussa annettu asukasmäärän kasvu vuoteen 2050.

Petterin pohdinnat kasvun mahdollisuuksista ovat aivan oikeat. Emme me voi tietää, miten asukasmäärä kehittyy. On monia toisiaan vastaan toimivia syitä, jotka asiaan vaikuttavat. Haaste on siinä, että suunnitelmat tehdään siten, että ne sallivat kasvun vaihtelun huomattavastikin. Metron teko oli kasvuodotuksiin liittynyt virhe, sillä periaatteessa metroa mitoitettiin siihen, että väestö jatkaisi kasvuaan Helsingin rajojen sisällä.

Mutta pieleen meni ja pahasti. Helsingin väestönkasvu jatkui rajuna 1960-luvun alkuun, mutta sitten väestönkasvu Helsingissä pysähtyi. Kasvu tapahtui sen jälkeen naapurikunnissa. Helsingin kasvun pysähtymiseen johti tietenkin hallinnollisten rajojen tuleminen vastaan, mutta myös asumisväljyyden kasvu. Vaikka kerrosalaa tehtiin lisää, asumisväljyys kasvoi siten, että kerrosalan kasvu meni asumisväljyyden kasvuun ja väestö ei lisääntynyt.

Metron vika oli siinä, että se ei soveltunut siihen tilanteeseen, ettei ennustettu kasvu toteudukaan. Ja sitten onkin asetuttu jääräpäisesti todistelemaan, että kyllä se vaan soveltuu kaupunkiin, johon se ei sovellu. Ja jos jossain on vikaa, se on kaupungissa eikä metrossa.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Muutosten vastustaminen voi olla viisauttakin. 1960-luvulla Helsinkiä pilattiin oikein urakalla, kun vanhoja taloja purettiin ja rakennettiin betoniarkkitehtuuria ja autokaupunkia.


Mitkä Helsingin 1960-luvun purku/betonitoimenpiteet olivat autokaupunkia tukevia?

Smith-Polvinen olisi epäilemättä sellainen ollutkin mutta kantakaupungissa olemassaolevien tonttirajojen sisällä tapahtunut yksittäisten puutalojen korvaaminen elementtitaloilla tapahtui hyvien raitiotieyhteyksien varrella ja lisäsi tehokkuutta.

1970-luvulla rakennettiin "rumaa" betonia Merihakaan ja Itä-Pasilaan, mutta niiden alta purettiin teollisuusalueita ja alueet on rakennettu tiiviisti hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrelle. Länsi-Pasilan alta meni 1980-luvulla viihtyisä, mutta harvaan rakennettu puutaloalue. Jos se olisi säilynyt, asukkaat olisivat luultavasti vaihtuneet ja nykyään talojen pihalla olisi paheksuttuja "työsuhdekaupunkimaastureita".

----------


## kemkim

> Mitkä Helsingin 1960-luvun purku/betonitoimenpiteet olivat autokaupunkia tukevia?
> 
> Smith-Polvinen olisi epäilemättä sellainen ollutkin mutta kantakaupungissa olemassaolevien tonttirajojen sisällä tapahtunut yksittäisten puutalojen korvaaminen elementtitaloilla tapahtui hyvien raitiotieyhteyksien varrella ja lisäsi tehokkuutta.


Tarkoitin nimenomaan Smith-Polvista. Kantakaupungissa purettiin myös vanhoja kivitaloja uuden betonibrutalismirakentamisen tieltä. Esimerkiksi Makkarataloon tehtiin iso parkkihalli, sen tieltä purettiin paikalla aiemmin ollut talo, joka soveltui paljon paremmin ympäristöönsä.

Autokaupunkia onnistuttiin edistämään kuitenkin aika paljon 1960-luvulla. Niihin aikoihin rakennettiin mm. rantatie Kruununhakaan välittämään Itäväylän suunnasta liikennettä keskikaupungille. Tehtiin myös moottoriteitä keskustasta suuntaan jos toiseenkin. Millainen olisikaan Helsinki, jos näitä ei olisi tehty ja olisi keskitetty paukut julkiseen liikenteeseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Petterin pohdinnat kasvun mahdollisuuksista ovat aivan oikeat. Emme me voi tietää, miten asukasmäärä kehittyy. On monia toisiaan vastaan toimivia syitä, jotka asiaan vaikuttavat. Haaste on siinä, että suunnitelmat tehdään siten, että ne sallivat kasvun vaihtelun huomattavastikin. Metron teko oli kasvuodotuksiin liittynyt virhe, sillä periaatteessa metroa mitoitettiin siihen, että väestö jatkaisi kasvuaan Helsingin rajojen sisällä.


Näin on. Valitettavasti.




> Mutta pieleen meni ja pahasti. Helsingin väestönkasvu jatkui rajuna 1960-luvun alkuun, mutta sitten väestönkasvu Helsingissä pysähtyi. Kasvu tapahtui sen jälkeen naapurikunnissa. Helsingin kasvun pysähtymiseen johti tietenkin hallinnollisten rajojen tuleminen vastaan, mutta myös asumisväljyyden kasvu. Vaikka kerrosalaa tehtiin lisää, asumisväljyys kasvoi siten, että kerrosalan kasvu meni asumisväljyyden kasvuun ja väestö ei lisääntynyt.


Helsingin kasvun pysähtyminen 1960-70-luvulla johtui 3 syystä:

1) Muuttoliike Ruotsiin. Helsinki ei houkuttanut maaltamuuttajia niin hyvin kuin ennustettiin, vaan suuri osa muutti joko suoraan tai viivyttyään Helsingin seudulla vain vähän aikaa, Ruotsiin. Helsingistä puuttui siihen aikaan sellainen teollisuus joka olisi pystynyt maksamaan Ruotsiin verrattuna kilpailukykyistä palkkaa.
2) Asumisväljyyden kasvu kuten mainitsit yhdistettynä Espon ja Vantaan halvempiin asuntoihin. Sama ilmiö kuin nyt Nurmijärven kohdalla koettiin jo 1960-70-luvulla kun hienon ja tilavan rivarin sai Helsinkiä paljon halvemmalla Espoosta. Kerrostalojen osalta rakennusliikkeet saalistivat halpaa raakamaata ja aluerakensi uudet metsälähiöt Helsingin rajan ulkopuolelle, ja muuttaminen niihin oli halvempaa kuin Helsingin vastaavantasoisiin  kohteisiin siitäkin huolimatta että rakennusliike peri asukkailta täyden hinnan lähiöiden kunnallistekniikan rakentamistesta asuntojen hinnoissa. Ketään ei juuri siihen aikaan kiinostanut joukkoliikenneyhteydet, koska jokaisella muuttajalla oli auto. 
3) 1970-luvun pikkulama/hätätilakausi. Öljykriisin seurauksena Suomen talous ajautui 1974 jälkeen lamaan ja työttömyys kasvoi. Helsingin seuudulla ei enää ollutkaan töitä tarjolla ja muuttoliike etelään tyrehtyi kokonaan yli 5 vuodeksi. Siitä alkoi Helsingin väkiluvun pieneneminen joka kesti 1980-luvulle asti.




> Metron vika oli siinä, että se ei soveltunut siihen tilanteeseen, ettei ennustettu kasvu toteudukaan. Ja sitten onkin asetuttu jääräpäisesti todistelemaan, että kyllä se vaan soveltuu kaupunkiin, johon se ei sovellu. Ja jos jossain on vikaa, se on kaupungissa eikä metrossa.


Metro tai 1960-luvun suunnitelmien raitotielaajennukset olisivat olleet ihan mainioita jos kaupungin laajentamissuunnitelmissa olisi pystytty pysymään edes jotenkuten. Ainakin 2) kohdan ilmiötä vastaan olisi pitänyt Helsingillä olla joku keino vastata. Joko alueita naapureista pakkoliittämällä, tai perustamalla pk-seudun kuntien yhteistyöhön velvoittava seutukunta/lääni,  tai jollain muulla keinolla jonka valtio olisi "siunannut". Yhtä vähän kuin metro olisi raitiotie tai ylipäänsä mikään raideliikennemuoto pystynyt tyydyttämään kuljetustarpeita, jos emäkaupungin kasvu pysähtyy ja naapurissa olevat maalaiskunnat vetävät pidemmän korren. 

t.Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Esimerkiksi Makkarataloon tehtiin iso parkkihalli, sen tieltä purettiin paikalla aiemmin ollut talo, joka soveltui paljon paremmin ympäristöönsä. Autokaupunkia onnistuttiin edistämään kuitenkin aika paljon 1960-luvulla. Niihin aikoihin rakennettiin mm. rantatie Kruununhakaan välittämään Itäväylän suunnasta liikennettä keskikaupungille.


Makkaratalon toimistojen työntekijät ovat Rautatientorin alueen joukkoliikenteen välittömässä vaikutuspiirissä. Olisi ollut tuhlausta jättää alue "vajaatehoisesti" rakennetuksi. Tai sitten raskasta joukkoliikennettä olisi tullut hajauttaa myös kaupungin muihin osiin.

Itäväylää rakennettaessa 1960-luvulla sen keskelle varattiin kaukonäköisesti kaistat myös kiskoliikenteelle. Ne otettiin kuitenkin muuhun käyttöön ja joukkoliikenteen "kaistat" rakennettiin rinnalle. 1960-luvulla esitettiin myös ensimmäiset ajatukset keskustan kävelykaduista. Niiden toteuttaminen tosin unohtui muutamaksi vuosikymmeneksi.

----------


## teme

> En pidä työpaikka-alueajattelua hyvänä kaupunkisuunnitteluna. Elävässä kaupungissa työpaikkoja, asumista ja palveluita on sekaisin. Kun ne eritellään työpaikka- ja teollisuusalueiksi, nukkumalähiöiksi ja kauppakeskuksiksi, saadaan juuri tätä hajautunutta kaupunkirakennetta, joka toimii huonosti muulla kuin autoilulla.
> 
> Minusta tällaisen eritellyn rakenteen suurin vika on siinä, että 1/3 kaupunkia on kuollutta päivisin ja toinen kolmannes iltaisin. Kauppakeskuksissa lienee jonkinlaista liikettä koko päivän, mutta ei siellä tunnu kaupungilta vaan ideaparkilta. Ja keskustat sitten näivettyvät.


Minusta tähän on keksitty ihan luonteva ratkaisu jossa toimistotyöpaikat ja erikoiskaupat pidetään samalla alueella, ja tätä kutsutaan keskukseksi. Teollisuustyöpaikat on toki asia erikseen, mutta ei niitä on kuitenkin suhteellisesti aika vähän. Toki asuinalueet sitten jäävät hiljaisiksi, mutta tässä on hyvätkin puolensa. Eikö se rauhallinen asuinalue hyvillä kulkuyhteyksillä ole se mitä kiinteistovälittäjät hehkuttaa?

Eli lyhyesti, vaihtoehto jossa palvelut, työpaikat ja asuminen on kukin hajautettu eri alueille on eri asia kuin vaihtoehto jossa palveluista ja työpaikoista suurin osa on muutamalla alueella ja asuntoja on muillakin alueilla.




> Liikenteellisesti eriytetty rakenne on epätaloudellinen, koska minnekään ei ole kävelymatka. Joukkoliikenteelle rakenne on toivoton, kun liikennetarpeet ovat yksisuuntaisia ja vain suppeana vuorokaudenaikana. Sekoitetussa kaupunkirakenteessa joukkoliikenne kuormittuu molempiin suuntiin ja vuorokauden ympäri.


Jossain 50 000 asukkaan pikkukaupungissa voidaan ehkä vielä haaveilla siitä, että työpaikat olisi kävelyetäisyydellä. +1 miljoonaan alueelle ne eivät voi olla, paitsi jos väestötiheys on 1 000 000 / km^2. Liikennettä syntyy joka tapauksessa, kysymys on siitä miten se hoidetaan. Yksisuuntaisuus on ongelma myös autoliiikenteelle, puolet tiekapasiteetista on pois käytöstä, eli tämä ei ole joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyvyn kannalta ongelmallista. Ohuet liikennevirrat sen sijaan ovat, ihan joukkoliikennevälineestä riippumatta..

----------


## teme

> Väestö kuitenkin vanhanee ja luonnollinen väestönkasvu hiipuu lähivuosikymmeninä Helsingin seudullakin.


Olen sen verran perehtynyt väestöennusteisiin, että ymmärrän niiden olevan näennäisestä yksinkertaisuudesta huolimatta harvinaisen monimutkaisia. Sen mallintaminen miten se että naiset synnyttävät vanhenmpina vaikuttaa kokonaissyntyvyyteen on esimerkiksi osoittautunut vaikeaksi ja syntyvyysarviot ovat tästä syystä olleet länsimaissa kroonisesti alakanttiin. Ja tämä on vain yksi ongelmallinen muuttuja.

Tästäkin huolimatta, jos "lähivuosikymmeninä" tarkoittaa vaikka seuraavaa 30 vuotta, niin en usko että väestönkasvu hiipuu Helsingin seudulla. Syitä on neljä: Ensinnäkin kokonaisväestönkasvu jatkuu nykyisten ennusteiden mukaan vielä ainakin 20 vuotta, ja riski toteumana valossa on pikemminkin että sekä syntyvyys että maahanmuutto on aliarvioitu näissä ennusteissa kuin toisinpäin. Toiseksi, Helsingin seudun väestörakenteesta johtuen syntyvyys täällä on huomattavasti suurempaa kuin muussa maassa keskimäärin. Kolmanneksi, muuttoliike kaupunkeihin jatkuu ja osa siitä varmasti suuntautuu Helsinkiin. Neljänneksi, maahanmuutto kohdistuu nimenomaan Helsinkiin.

Rakentamisen kannalta olennaisempaa kuin väestönkasvu on kuitenkin asumisväljyyden kasvaminen. Asumisväljyys Pääkaupunkiseudulla on kasvavnut viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta semmoista vajaa neliö per asukas tahtia, enkä usko että tämä trendi kääntyy lähitulevaisuudessa koska nykytaso on aika matala. Tämä tarkoittaa tuollaista miljoonaa kerroseneliötä asuintilaa vuodessa, eli noin 10 - 15 000 asuntoa. 40 neliötä per uusi asukas 20 000 / v väestönkasvulla (vajaa 2%), taas on 800 000 neliötä.

----------


## late-

> En pidä työpaikka-alueajattelua hyvänä kaupunkisuunnitteluna. Elävässä kaupungissa työpaikkoja, asumista ja palveluita on sekaisin. Kun ne eritellään työpaikka- ja teollisuusalueiksi, nukkumalähiöiksi ja kauppakeskuksiksi, saadaan juuri tätä hajautunutta kaupunkirakennetta, joka toimii huonosti muulla kuin autoilulla.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole sama asia kuin työpaikkojen keskittäminen keskuksiin tai muihin ryppäisiin. Siihen ei väistämättä sisälly oletusta kyseisten alueiden puhtaasta työpaikkaluonteesta.




> Liikenteellisesti eriytetty rakenne on epätaloudellinen, koska minnekään ei ole kävelymatka. Joukkoliikenteelle rakenne on toivoton, kun liikennetarpeet ovat yksisuuntaisia ja vain suppeana vuorokaudenaikana. Sekoitetussa kaupunkirakenteessa joukkoliikenne kuormittuu molempiin suuntiin ja vuorokauden ympäri.


Et kai vakavasti esitä, että kaikki kaupunkirakenne voisi olla sekoittunutta? Johan täällä käytiin läpi mikä on käytännössä työpaikka- ja asuinneliöiden kokonaismäärän suhde. Kun tähän yhdistetään työtehtävien erikoistuminen ja siihen sisältyvä tarve muodostaa riittävä isoja työpaikkakeskittymiä, tulee täysin mahdottomaksi toteuttaa sataprosenttisesti sekoittunutta rakennetta. Tämä tavoite olisi lähellä samaa harhaa, jonka mukaan kaikilla voisi olla työpaikka kävelyetäisyydellä, kun vain hajautetaan työpaikat jotenkin taianomaisesti. Kyseinen harhahan on pääministerimme ääneen lausuma enkä usko edes sinun pystyvän siitä venkoilemaan irti.

Tietysti työpaikkoja sisältävät keskittymät voivat olla sekoittuneita ja niiden usein kannattaakin olla. Tähänkin tarvitaan silti kaavoituksellisia keinoja. Esimerkiksi asuinpaikassani Leppävaarassa on aivan asuinalueen ja aseman vieressä kasa tyhjiä toimistotontteja, kun taas kilometrin päähän Turunväylän viereen rakennetaan täyttä häkää lisää yrityspuistoja. Alueellinen sekoittuminen ei siis tunnu onnistuvan itsestään.

Ongelmaa voinee vielä havainnollistaa sitä kautta, että ymmärtääkseni meistä molemmista tavoitteellinen kaupunkirakenne sisältää paljon matalasti rakennettuja, mutta tiiviitä alueita. En oikein pysty kuvittelemaan kovin mittavaa työpaikkarakentamista 2-3 kerroksen korkeudella, jos teollisuushalleja ei oteta laskuihin mukaan. Työpaikat täytyy siis sijoittaa niihin keskittymiin, joissa suurempi kerroskorkeuskin on perusteltu. Jokaisen raideliikennepysäkin viereen näitä tuskin tulee ainakaan silloin, kun rakennetaan pikaraitioteitä, joilla on runsaasti pysäkkejä.

----------


## Kolli

> Pääkirjoitus
> *Savokin tarvitsee oman metropolin*
> 
> 
> Valtiovarainministeri Jyrki Kataisen erityisavustaja Juho Romakkaniemi kirjoittaa sunnuntain Savon Sanomissa savolaisesta metropolista, jolla hän tarkoittaa Kuopiosta ja sen lähiympäristöstä kehitettävää vahvaa valtakunnallista kasvukeskusta. Romakkaniemi jatkaa selväsanaisesti keskustelua, jota Pohjois-Savossa ovat alustaneet viime päivinä maakunnassa toimivat kauppakamarit ja Varkauden kaupunginjohtaja Hannu Tsupari esityksillään vain kolmesta pohjoisavolaisesta kunnasta.
> 
> Romakkaniemi kirjoittaa, että valtakunnallisen Paras-hankkeen toimeenpano on ollut hitainta juuri Pohjois-Savossa. Hän on oikeassa, varsinkin jos hankkeen etenemistä mitataan kuntarakenteen muuttumisella. Sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluita ollaan toki täälläkin järjestämässä uusiin puihin kuntien yhteistyöllä, mutta vaarana on, että monimutkaiset rakenteet vähentävät päätöksenteon läpinäkyvyyttä ja samalla vähentävät suoraa kunnallista demokratiaa.
> 
> Kuopion naapurikunnista Vehmersalmi ja viimeksi Karttula ovat tehneet omat ratkaisunsa, mutta Siilinjärven kanssa Kuopio ei ole saanut aikaan edes selvitystä mahdollisen kuntaliitoksen mukanaan tuomista seurauksista. Kuopion yksipuolinen ja kömpelö esitys selvityksen laatimisesta karahti kiville Siilinjärven päässä.
> ...


Kommentti: eikö ole mielenkiintoista, että samat kepulaiset lehtimiehet, jotka pilkkaavat Helsinkiä ja "metropolialue"-termiä, ovat nyt vaatimassa savolaista metropolia ja kuntaliitoksia? Sinänsä se on oikein, mutta jos hätä kerran maakuntakaupungeissa on näin suuri, niin kait Helsingilläkin on oikeus laajeta luonnolliseen muotoonsa?

----------


## walttu

On täysin järjetöntä että valtapuolueet ja -media keskittyvät kiistelemään siitä missä kansalaisen tulisi asua. Kehittyneessä länsimaisessa valtiossa jokaisella tulisi olla vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa. Mutta vapauden hintana on vastuu. Jos yksilö haluaa rakentaa omakotitalon haja-asutusalueelle, hänen velvollisuutenaan kuuluisi olla rakentaa matalaenergiatalo(ehkä jopa passiivi-) ja käyttää ainoastaan uusiutuvia energianlähteitä tai esimerkiksi maalämpöä talonsa lämmitysratkaisuna.

Yleisesti ottaen pidetään ehdottomana totuutena sitä että haja-asutusalueella asuminen kuluttaa enemmän energiaa kuin kaava-alueella asuminen. Tämä pitää varmasti useimmissa tapauksissa paikkansa. Kuitenkin ei ole mitenkään itsestään selvää että taajamassa joukkoliikennepalveluiden läheisyydessä asuva kuluttaa vähemmän energiaa kuin haja-asutusalueella asuva. Joukkoliikennepalvelut eivät auta mitään jos ne lisäävät matka-aikaa ja/tai vaikeuttavat matkustamista useine vaihtoineen henkilöautomatkustamiseen verrattuna. Tästä johtuen esimerkiksi moni pääkaupunkiseutulainen käyttää työmatkoihinsa 1-2 tuntia päivässä matelemalla henkilöautolla liikennevaloissa ja ruuhkissa. Samaan aikaan haja-asutusalueella asuva ja taajama-alueen reunalla työssäkäyvä voi selvitä puolella työmatka-ajalla ja polttoaineen kulutuksella johtuen olemattomista ruuhkista ja mahdollisesti jopa lyhyemmästä työmatkasta. Jos oletetaan vielä että taajama-asukkaan talo lämpiää esimerkiksi kaukolämmöllä(joka on tuotettu hiilivoimalassa) ja haja-asutusasukkaan talo esimerkiksi pelletillä, tuottaa taajama-asukas tässäkin tapauksessa enemmän hiilidioksidipäästöjä. Nämä ovat toki vain yksittäisiä esimerkkitapauksia, mutta jotka on syytä pitää mielessä usein varsin kapeakatseisissa keskusteluissa.

Puolueiden ja median tulisikin keskustella enemmän siitä, miten saadaan taajama-alueiden joukkoliikenne järjestettyä toimivammin(työpaikoille on päästävä sujuvasti joukkoliikenteellä), ja miten saadaan tuotettua tehokkaasti ja nopeasti vähän energiaa kuluttavia, kansalaisten haluamia erilaisia asumismuotoja nykyisten taajamien yhteyteen(sisältäen omistus- & vuokra-asuntoja, kerrostalo-, rivitalo- & omakotitaloasuntoja). Pointti: kun eri asumismuotojen tarjonta(hinta&laatu) taajamissa vastaa kysyntää ja joukkoliikennepalvelut toimivat, ihmiset haluavat myöskin asua niissä. Tällä hetkellä näin ei valitettavasti ole.

----------


## Kolli

Keskustan pää-äänenkannattaja Suomenmaa jatkaa kaunaista ja Helsinki-vihaa pursuavaa kirjoitteluaan:




> *Aluepolitiikan vastustajat liikkeellä*
> 
> "Kuntavaalien tulos antaa suuntaa myös hallituksen loppukauden toimintaan
> 
> Teknillisen korkeakoulun professori Esko Niemi on useassa julkisessa esiintymisessä arvostellut Suomen aluepolitiikkaa ja kärjistänyt ilmeisesti keskustelua herättääkseen aluerakenteen ihannemallin.
> Hänen visioissaan Suomesta pitäisi muodostaa vain muutaman rannikkokaupungin tiiviiseen läheisyyteen keskittyvä yhteiskunta. Syrjäisemmillä alueilla elävät saisivat tulla toimeen omillaan.
> 
> Vastaavasti asuntoministeri Jan Vapaavuori (kok.) vaati pääkaupunkiseudulle suoraa 20 prosentin osuutta liikenteen määrärahoista.Valtio ei päättäisi kohteita, vaan alueen kunnat itse.
> 
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et kai vakavasti esitä, että kaikki kaupunkirakenne voisi olla sekoittunutta?


En tietenkään tai kyllä, kysymys on suhteellisuudesta. Minkä kokoisia eri tarkoituksiin varatut alueet ovat? Ovatko ne rakennusten, kortteleiden, kaupunginosien, kaupunkien vai alueiden kokoisia?

Funktionalistien luoma toimintojen eriyttäminen perustui siihen, että eri toimintojen välillä liikutaan motorisoidulla liikenteellä ja avoimesti sanottuna tavoitteena oli, että se motorisoitu liikenne on auto, joka voisi jopa lentää.

Kun ylitetään inhimillinen vakio, eli kävelyetäisyys, tapahtuu merkittävä muutos sekoittuneisuuden määrittelyssä. Tulkitsen tässä käytyä keskustelua, jossa ei ole määritelty mitä sekoittuminen on, siten, että sekoittuneeksi ymmärretään eri toimintojen sijainti kävelyetäisyyden sisällä ja eriytynyttä on sitten, kun etäisyys on yli kävelyetäisyyden.

Seuraava inhimillinen vakio tulee siitä, mikä on motorisoidun liikkumisen mahdollinen etäisyys. Inhimillinen raja on se tunnettu 11,5 tuntia yhteen suuntaan. Eriytettynä pidämme sekoittuneisuutta, joka on tämän matka-ajan sisällä, mutta esim. valtakunnan näkökulmasta sekin on sekoittunutta.

Jos eriyttämisen tavoite oli alun perin rauhallisuus ja saasteettomuus (puhtaus) asumiseen, sekoittuneisuus pitäisi määritellä sen mukaan, milloin tämä toteutuu. Sellutehdas haisee niin pitkälle, että eriytyneisyys pitää hoitaa tunnin työmatkaa etäämmäksi, jos ollaan taajama-alueella. Samantyyppisiä ongelmia on muillakin toiminnoilla, vaikka lentokentällä.

Ja sitten tietenkin eriytyneisyyden itsensä paradoksi. Liikenteen haitta, erityisesti melu ulottuu kilometrien päähän ilman sopivia maastonmuotoja. Mutta eriytymisen kasvu kasvattaa liikennettä, jonka haitta kasvattaa eriytyneisyyden tarvetta.

Asumisen ja työpaikkojen kerrosalan suhde ei siis ole ratkaiseva kuin siten, että työpaikan kerrosalan vähimmäisyksikkökoolle on muita syitä kuin itse eriytyneistäminen. Liike-elämä ei pohdi yksikkökokojaan yhdyskuntarakenteen näkökulmasta, joten halu megakauppakeskuksiiin ja megatehtaisiin on eri asia, joskin sitä edistää usko toimintojen eriyttämisen hyvyydestä.

Jos lähdetään kävelymatkasta, sekoittuneisuuteen riittää, että työpaikkoja ja palveluita on aina kävelyetäisyydellä. Jos otetaan asuin- ja työpaikkakerrosalan suhteeksi 10:1 kuten Teme laski, tämän tulee vain toteutua kävelyetäisyyden sisällä. Kerrosalamäärät riippuvat siitä, miten tehokkaasti rakennetaan.

Tässä pieni sormiharjoitus:

Otetaan kohtalaisen tiivis pientaloasuminen, tonttiteho 0,4 ja kortteliteho 0,35 sekä kävelyalueen kooksi neliökilometri (nurkasta on 700 m. keskelle), kerrosalaa on 350.000 krs-m2. Otetaan tästä 10 % pois varattuna työpaikoille ja 5 % varattuna palveluille, asuinalaa on 297.000 krs-m2. 40 krs-m2 asumisväljyydellä on 7400 asukasta ja näistä työssäkäyville työpaikka kävelyetäisyydellä, samoin palvelut.

Toimistotyö tai pienteollisuus ei ole haitta seiniensä ulkopuolelle. Mutta työpaikkayksikkö on tässä 35.000 krs-m2  ellei sitä rakennetakin tehokkaammin. Jos kerroskorkeus on 2 x asuinrakennusten korkeus, onkin jo työpaikkoja 70.000 krs-m2.

Jos siellä on 10 krs-m2 per työntekijä, työpaikka on 3500 ihmiselle. Onko se liian vähän yksikkökooksi elinkelpoiselle toiminnalle? Monet yritykset eivät halua sijoittaa näin paljon työntekijöitä yhteen paikkaan jo muista syistä, ja ylipäätään tämä on suuri henkilömäärä yhdeksi yritykseksi. Niinpä tässä on tilaisuus monille yrityksille, niiden verkostoitumis- ja sijoittumiseduille jne.

Ongelmaksi tämä muuttuu, jos ajatellaan, että jokaiselle työntekijälle pitää olla autopaikka. Tarvitaan kerrosalaa 120.000 krs-m2 lisää! Tai pysäköintikenttä, jonka mitat neliönä ovat noin 250 metriä kanttiinsa. Ja käytännössä motari, jotta porukka kerkiää autoinensa töihin tunnin aikana. Se vie meluesteineen ainakin 5 % eli 50 x 1.000 m2 kaistaleen tästä kaupunkiyksikköpalikastamme.

Jos meillä on yhtenäinen kaupunkirakenne, joka koostuu näistä neliökilometrin yksiköistä, sillä on kuitenkin edellytykset toimia kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä. Neliökilometrin alueella rakenne on eriytynyt, mutta laajemmin sekoittunut.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Otetaan kohtalaisen tiivis pientaloasuminen, tonttiteho 0,4 ja kortteliteho 0,35 sekä kävelyalueen kooksi neliökilometri (nurkasta on 700 m. keskelle), kerrosalaa on 350.000 krs-m2. Otetaan tästä 10 % pois varattuna työpaikoille ja 5 % varattuna palveluille, asuinalaa on 297.000 krs-m2. 40 krs-m2 asumisväljyydellä on 7400 asukasta ja näistä työssäkäyville työpaikka kävelyetäisyydellä, samoin palvelut.
> 
> ......
> 
> Jos meillä on yhtenäinen kaupunkirakenne, joka koostuu näistä neliökilometrin yksiköistä, sillä on kuitenkin edellytykset toimia kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä. Neliökilometrin alueella rakenne on eriytynyt, mutta laajemmin sekoittunut.


Mielenkiintoinen laskelma.  Aluetehokkuus 0,35 olisi minusta ihan oikean suuntainen. (Minä tavoittelisin aluetehokkuutta 0,4-0,45, mutta ero ei ole kovin merkittävä.)

Mutta pieni tarkennus, aluetehokkuutta 0,35 ei käsittääkseni saada oikein aikaan tonttitehokkuudella e=0,4, vaan se vaatii suunnilleen tonttitehokkuuden e=0,5-0,55.

En myöskään ole havainnut merkkejä,, että Vanhasen ajatus puutarhakaupungeista ja -kylistä perustuisi 0,35 aluetehokkuuteen ja e=0,5-0,55 tonttitehokkuuteen, vaan pikemminkin 0,1 aluetehokkuuteen, joka toteutettasiin tonttitehokkuudella e=0,2 ja jättämällä alueelle paljon pusikkoa ja metsää.

Mutta ilman muuta 7400 asukasta neliökilometrillä ympyrässä, jonka säde on 600 metriä ja jonka keskellä on raideliikenteen pysäkki tai asema on minusta ihan kestävää kaupunkisuunnittelua. Tuollainen asukastihentymä pystyy myös pitämään kohtuullisesti yllä lähipalveluitakin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Kehittyneessä länsimaisessa valtiossa jokaisella tulisi olla vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa. Mutta vapauden hintana on vastuu. Jos yksilö haluaa rakentaa omakotitalon haja-asutusalueelle, hänen velvollisuutenaan kuuluisi olla rakentaa matalaenergiatalo(ehkä jopa passiivi-) ja käyttää ainoastaan uusiutuvia energianlähteitä tai esimerkiksi maalämpöä talonsa lämmitysratkaisuna.


Tuon vapauden suhteen olen samaa mieltä, mutta vastuun kantamistapoihin haluaisin esittää toisen näkökulman. Minusta saastuttamisesta pitää maksaa haittamaksuja ja nuo haittamaksut puolestaan käyttää päästöjen vähentämiseen.

Nähdäkseni suora sähkölämmitys olisi ihan hyväksyttävä lämmitysmuoto, jos siitä maksettavilla haittamaksuilla metsitettäisiin Afrikan aavikoita, esimerkiksi. Todennäköisesti tämä olisi afrikkalaisia ajatellen siunauksellisempaa kuin että Suomessa omakotitalossaan asuva tekisi kalliin remontin vaihtaakseen suoran sähkölämmityksen vaikkapa maalämpöön ja paksuun eristykseen koneellisella lämmöntalteenottavalla ilmastoinnilla. Toki investointi ajanoloon saattaa tienata itsensä (paino sanalla 'saattaa', sillä matalaenergiatalojen tulevaisuuden homeongelmat ovat ymmärtääkseni kirjoittamaton luku).

----------


## petteri

> On täysin järjetöntä että valtapuolueet ja -media keskittyvät kiistelemään siitä missä kansalaisen tulisi asua. Kehittyneessä länsimaisessa valtiossa jokaisella tulisi olla vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa. Mutta vapauden hintana on vastuu. Jos yksilö haluaa rakentaa omakotitalon haja-asutusalueelle, hänen velvollisuutenaan kuuluisi olla rakentaa matalaenergiatalo(ehkä jopa passiivi-) ja käyttää ainoastaan uusiutuvia energianlähteitä tai esimerkiksi maalämpöä talonsa lämmitysratkaisuna.
> ......
> 
> Jos oletetaan vielä että taajama-asukkaan talo lämpiää esimerkiksi kaukolämmöllä(joka on tuotettu hiilivoimalassa) ja haja-asutusasukkaan talo esimerkiksi pelletillä, tuottaa taajama-asukas tässäkin tapauksessa enemmän hiilidioksidipäästöjä.


On yleinen harha, että haja-asutuksen energiatasetta ratkaisevasti parantaa pellettien käyttäminen lämmitykseen je että kaukolämmön energiatasetta huonontaa kivihiilen käyttäminen kaukolämmön tuotantoon.

Pellettilämmitys voidaan kuitenkina laskea nollapäästöiseksi vain  siinä tapauksessa, että haja-asutustalojen lämmitykseen käytetään puuta, joka muuten mätänisi metsään eli joko käytännössä itse kerätään puu metsästä tai edistetään merkittävästi roskapuun ja korjuujäteen hyödyntämistä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että nykyisellä energian hinnalla kaikki kerättävä puu hyödynnetään kuitenkin energiana. 

Vaihtoehtona puun suhteellisen huono hyötysuhteiselle ja ilmaa saastuvalle hajapoltolle on nimittäin puun polttaminen kivihiilen tai turpeen sijasta hyvän hyötysuhteen vastapainevoimaloissa, joissa ilmansuojelukin on kunnossa. Pellettilämmitys ei siis ole mikään syy edistää haja-asutusta. 

Taajamissa pellettien laajamittainen hajapoltto aiheuttaa aivan liikaa ilmansaasteita, että se olisi hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Minusta uudet kaava-alueet tulisi lakisääteisesti lämmittää lämpökeskuksilla ja asuntokohtainen pellettien, puun ja öljyn käyttö lämmitykseen kieltää.

Toki jos Suomeen rakennetaan riittävästi lisää hiilidioksidipäästötöntä ydinvoimaa, voidaan sähköäkin käyttää lämmitykseen, mutta nyt lämmön ja sähkön yhteistuotanto on energiatehokkain tapa käyttää puuta ja fossiilisia polttoaineita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos meillä on yhtenäinen kaupunkirakenne, joka koostuu näistä neliökilometrin yksiköistä, sillä on kuitenkin edellytykset toimia kävellen tai joukkoliikenteellä. Neliökilometrin alueella rakenne on eriytynyt, mutta laajemmin sekoittunut.


Näin on asian laita nimenomaan kaupunkien keskustoissa, myös Helsingin. Minkä takia sitten niin monet yritykset haluavat pois Helsingin keskustasta? Eivätkö he ymmärrä hyvän päälle? Autopaikat, ts niiden puuteko se taustalla kummittelee?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Näin on asian laita nimenomaan kaupunkien keskustoissa, myös Helsingin. Minkä takia sitten niin monet yritykset haluavat pois Helsingin keskustasta? Eivätkö he ymmärrä hyvän päälle? Autopaikat, ts niiden puuteko se taustalla kummittelee?


Toimistojen siirtymien pois keskustasta johtuu muutamasta seikasta.

1) Keskustassa on vain rajallinen määrä tilaa, uudisrakentaminen painottuu uusille alueille.

2) Merkittävä osa keskustan kiinteistöistä on toimistoteknisessä mielessä vanhanaikaisia. Keskustassa samaan toimintaan tarvitaan enemmän kallista tilaa kuin uudessa toimistotalossa.

3) Keskustassa autopaikat ovat niukko, kalliita ja keskustaan autoileminen on usein ruuhkaista. Autoileva johtoporras asuu usein hyvillä omakotitaloalueilla. Toimistojen sijoittuminen parempien autoliikenneyhteyksien varrelle lähelle pomojen koteja helpottaa pomojen työmatkoja.

4) Osa keskustan toimistoista tuottaa omistajalleen paremman tuoton asunnoiksi saneerattuina. Kun vanhat keskustatoimistot tulevat peruskorjauksen kohteeksi muuttaminen asunnoiksi on usein omistajalle kannattavampaa kuin niiden pitäminen toimistokäytössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toimistojen siirtymien pois keskustasta johtuu muutamasta seikasta.
> 
> 1) Keskustassa on vain rajallinen määrä tilaa, uudisrakentaminen painottuu uusille alueille.
> 
> 2) Merkittävä osa keskustan kiinteistöistä on toimistoteknisessä mielessä vanhanaikaisia. Keskustassa samaan toimintaan tarvitaan enemmän kallista tilaa kuin uudessa toimistotalossa.
> 
> 3) Keskustassa autopaikat ovat niukko, kalliita ja keskustaan autoileminen on usein ruuhkaista. Autoileva johtoporras asuu usein hyvillä omakotitaloalueilla. Toimistojen sijoittuminen parempien autoliikenneyhteyksien varrelle lähelle pomojen koteja helpottaa pomojen työmatkoja.
> 
> 4) Osa keskustan toimistoista tuottaa omistajalleen paremman tuoton asunnoiksi saneerattuina. Kun vanhat keskustatoimistot tulevat peruskorjauksen kohteeksi muuttaminen asunnoiksi on usein omistajalle kannattavampaa kuin niiden pitäminen toimistokäytössä.


Nämä tiesin ennestään, mutta odotin myös Anteron kommenttia. Jospa hänellä olisi ollut joku patenttilääke. Esim vaihtaa pomot sellaisiin jotka asuvat keskustassa itse, eivätkä kulje ollenkaan autolla?  :Very Happy: 

Ihan rehellisesti: Paraneeko maailma jos tehdään monta kappaletta "Helsingin keskustaa" vähän pienempänä ja nykyaikaisemmilla rakennuskilla, ja sijoitetaan niitä "keskustoja" eri puolille Uuttamaata? Sitoutuvatko ihmiset pysymään töissä omassa "keskustassaan". Jos töitä ei löydy, jäädäänkö kiltisti odottamaan että omasta keskustasta löytyisi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta pieni tarkennus, aluetehokkuutta 0,35 ei käsittääkseni saada oikein aikaan tonttitehokkuudella e=0,4, vaan se vaatii suunnilleen tonttitehokkuuden e=0,5-0,55.


Olet oikeassa nykyisen käytännön mukaan. Olisin ollut täsmällisempi, jos olisin käyttänyt terminä korttelitehokkuus. Sillä tässä periaatteellisessa laskelmassa tämän neliökilometrin sisällä aluetehokkuus ja korttelitehokkuus ovat samat asiat asuntojen osalta. Koska voi ajatella niin, että esim. lähivirkistysalue on tämän neliökilometrin ulkopuolella.




> En myöskään ole havainnut merkkejä,, että Vanhasen ajatus puutarhakaupungeista ja -kylistä perustuisi 0,35 aluetehokkuuteen ja e=0,5-0,55 tonttitehokkuuteen, vaan pikemminkin 0,1 aluetehokkuuteen, joka toteutettasiin tonttitehokkuudella e=0,2 ja jättämällä alueelle paljon pusikkoa ja metsää.


Tämä ei ollut analyysiä Vanhasesta, joka tietääkseni ei ole mitään tehokkuuslukuja esittänytkään. Halusin vain havainnollistaa eriytetyn ja sekoitetun rakenteen olemusta. Tietenkin tällaisella neliökilometrillä asuu varsin hyvä määrä ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, joten siellä voi olla yksi pysäkki keskellä ja toiset vielä rajalla (keskimäärin 2 pysäkkiä per neliökilometri) parantamassa joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuutta.

Joukkoliikenteen toimintaakin voi arvioida. Otetaan vaikka joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokseksi 1 matka/päivä (330 vuodessa). Neliökm tuottaa silloin 7400 matkaa. Ne jakautuvat kahdelle pysäkille, 6 % huipputunnissa suuntaan. 444 nousua/pysäkki. Jos tällainen rakenne on jatkuva ja henkilö matkustaa keskimäärin 6 km, hän matkustaa 12 pysäkkiväliä. Yhden pysäkin nousumäärä on silloin 1/12 osa linjan tuntikapasiteetista, jonka on oltava 5330 hlö/h. Se on 67 täyttä telibussivuoroa tai 22 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa.

Jos joukkoliikenteen kannalta ajatellaan, niin puolet tässä ehdotetusta rakentamisen tehokkuudesta tuottaa puolet joukkoliikenteen kysynnästä. Siis aluetehokkuus (tai asuntojen korttelitehokkuus) 0,175 tuottaa 2670 hlö/h, 34 telibussia tai 11 ratikkavuoroa.

Ja mitäs tämä ek=0,175 onkaan? Otetaan katualueen leveydeksi 11 m ja korttelin sivun pituudeksi 100 m. Silloin tonttitehokkuus et=0,22. Helsinki korottaa pientalotontteja 0,25:een, eli tämä on samaa kuin Helsingin omakotialueet: 600 m2 tontilla on 150 krs-m2 rakennus. Eli ei niinkään pahaa?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Joukkoliikenteen toimintaakin voi arvioida. Otetaan vaikka joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokseksi 1 matka/päivä (330 vuodessa).


Minusta olettamasi joukkoliikenteen matkatuotto on hyvin korkea ainakin omakotitaloalueelle. Minusta ei ole ollenkaan realista olettaa, että uusi omakotitaloalue seudun laidalla tuottaa suunnilleen yhtä paljon joukkoliikennematkoja kuin Helsinki keskimäärin.

150-200 matkaa vuodessa per asukas on minusta realistisempi saanti voimakkaan perhevaltaisella alueella, jossa on suuria asuntoja ja sekin vaatii varsin hyvää palvelutasoa. 

Jos pienten asuntojen osuus kasvaa, joukkoliikenteen kysyntä paranee. Yleensä pienissä asunnoissa asuvat arvostavat tiheämpää asumista kuin lapsiperheet ja vaativat lähipalveluita.




> Jos joukkoliikenteen kannalta ajatellaan, niin puolet tässä ehdotetusta rakentamisen tehokkuudesta tuottaa puolet joukkoliikenteen kysynnästä. Siis aluetehokkuus (tai asuntojen korttelitehokkuus) 0,175 tuottaa 2670 hlö/h, 34 telibussia tai 11 ratikkavuoroa.


Kun matkatuotos lasketaan realistisemmin 165 matkalla vuodessa, 2670 hlo/h matkatuotos 6 km:n pituisesta 12 pysäkin ryppäästä toteutuisi 0,35 aluetiheydellä. Tuo matkatuotos riittänee ratikalle pääliikennesuuntaan ja täydentäville busseille. Kokonaisuudessaan ollaan turvallisella alueella, jossa joukkoliikenteen edellytykset eivät romahda pienestä matkamäärien muutoksesta. Ja jos alueella on pieniäkin asuntoja voidaan ehkä päästä 200-250 matkaa tasollekin, vaikka se vaatiikin paljon.

Aluetiheydellä 0,175 matkatuotos olisi 165 matkaa vuodessa tuotoksella 6 km:n pituisesta 12 pysäkin ryppäästä 1350 hlö/h, 17 telibussia tai 6 ratikkavuoroa huipputuntina. Kun eivät ole menossa samaan suuntaan tuossa ollaan sellaisella riskialueella, jossa joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso menee huipputunnin ulkopuolella niin huonoksi, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttö kokonaisuudessaan houkuta ja matkustajamäärät jäävät huonoiksi.

Minusta jo 165 matkaa/henkilö/vuosi tuotos on suomalaisella omakotitaloalueella varsin optimistinen. Aluetiheydellä 0,175 asuinalueesta tulee lapsiperhealue ja lapsiperheet käyttävät huonosti julkista liikennettä.

Nyt ollaan muuten Soininvaaran raideliikenteeseen perustuvassa nauhakaupunkiajatuksessa. Ja nauha toimii oikeastaan vain raideliikenteellä. 

Toki teoriassa on mahdollista ajaa bussillakin runkolinjaa koko nauha läpi, mutta kun käytännössä vieressä menee usein moottoritie tai moottorikatu tyyppinen väylä, on nauhan loppupään asukkaille vaikea perustella, mikseivät bussit mene suoraan moottoritielle, vaan kulkevat asuinalueiden läpi. Lopputuloksena on olematon palvelu ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja hyvin huono joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste.

Ja kun ajattelee yhtään realistisesti, mahdollisuus poliittisesti saada uutta raideliikennettä rakennettua palvelemaan  0,175 aluetiheyden nauhaa on lähes olematon, 0,35-0,45 aluetiheyden nauhaan voi olla jotain mahdollisuuksiakin, kun investointikustannus per asukas pysyy paremmin. kurissa.

----------


## edsel

> Sitoutuvatko ihmiset pysymään töissä omassa "keskustassaan". Jos töitä ei löydy, jäädäänkö kiltisti odottamaan että omasta keskustasta löytyisi?


Onko pakko sitoutua jos johonkin viereiseen "keskustaan" pääsee raiteita pitkin puolessa tunnissa? 

Ja jos "keskustojen" välillä on tasaista tarvetta työmatkustukseen, on myös joukkoliikennevälineissä matkustajia molempiin suuntiin aamulla ja iltapäivällä. Silloin ei tarvitse ajaa niin tyhjällä vaunulla takaisin "lähiöön" ottamaan seuraavaa kuormaa päälle.

----------


## teme

> Otetaan kohtalaisen tiivis pientaloasuminen, tonttiteho 0,4 ja kortteliteho 0,35 sekä kävelyalueen kooksi neliökilometri (nurkasta on 700 m. keskelle), kerrosalaa on 350.000 krs-m2. Otetaan tästä 10 % pois varattuna työpaikoille ja 5 % varattuna palveluille, asuinalaa on 297.000 krs-m2. 40 krs-m2 asumisväljyydellä on 7400 asukasta ja näistä työssäkäyville työpaikka kävelyetäisyydellä, samoin palvelut.
> 
> Toimistotyö tai pienteollisuus ei ole haitta seiniensä ulkopuolelle. Mutta työpaikkayksikkö on tässä 35.000 krs-m2  ellei sitä rakennetakin tehokkaammin. Jos kerroskorkeus on 2 x asuinrakennusten korkeus, onkin jo työpaikkoja 70.000 krs-m2.
> 
> Jos siellä on 10 krs-m2 per työntekijä, työpaikka on 3500 ihmiselle. Onko se liian vähän yksikkökooksi elinkelpoiselle toiminnalle? Monet yritykset eivät halua sijoittaa näin paljon työntekijöitä yhteen paikkaan jo muista syistä, ja ylipäätään tämä on suuri henkilömäärä yhdeksi yritykseksi. Niinpä tässä on tilaisuus monille yrityksille, niiden verkostoitumis- ja sijoittumiseduille jne.


Kyse ei ole yksikkökoosta. Jos nyt jollain mahtikäskyllä saataisiinkiin toimistot jakautumaan tasaisesti n. 3500 työpaikan toimistoryppäisiin pitkin asemia, niin tässä on edelleen se ongelma, että vähintään 3000 noista 3500 työntekijästä ei asu siinä samassa ryppäässä.

Liikenteellisesti tällä on mielenkiintoisia seurauksia: Jokaisesta 7000 asukkaan kaupunginosasta pitää päästää jokaiseen toiseen. Jos oletetaan reunaehdoksi, että matkalla saa olla vaan yksi vaihto, niin jokaisen noista kylistä täytyy olla säteittäisen ja poikittaisen linjan risteyksessä, tai sitten käydään keskustassa vaihtamassa.

----------


## petteri

Työpaikkojen hajauttaminen Vanhasen himmellin todellakin johtaa joukkoliikenteelle lähes mahdottomaan verkkoon mallia Los Angeles.

Kaupunkirakenneratkaisu, jossa asuminen on tiheissä nauhoissa raideliikenteen varassa ja työpaikat on sijoitettu pisteisiin, joissa säteittäiset ja poikittaiset joukkoliikennelinjat risteävät on paljon parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko pakko sitoutua jos johonkin viereiseen "keskustaan" pääsee raiteita pitkin puolessa tunnissa?


Halusin kärjistetyllä esimerkilläni vain todistaa että Vanhasen hajakeskitetty pikkukaupunkimalli ei toimi jos ihmisten liikkumista keskusten välillä vaikeutetaan niin ettei ole autoliikenteen kanssa nopeaa ja kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä keskusten välillä. 




> Ja jos "keskustojen" välillä on tasaista tarvetta työmatkustukseen, on myös joukkoliikennevälineissä matkustajia molempiin suuntiin aamulla ja iltapäivällä. Silloin ei tarvitse ajaa niin tyhjällä vaunulla takaisin "lähiöön" ottamaan seuraavaa kuormaa päälle.


Keski-Euroopan väestötiheydellä yksittäiset 30-50000  asukkaan kaupungit ovat niin lähellä toisiaan että vaikka pendelöitäisiin vilkkaasti kaupunkien välillä, niin liikennesuorite/henkilö  painuu huomattavasti alemmas kuin miellä. Mutta Suomessa, tai edes Pori-Imatra linjan eteläpuolella, jos keskukset ripoteltaisiin tasaisesti, ne olisivat liian kaukana toisistaan että ajettavaa omalla autolla, tai vaikka olisi joillakin yhteyksillä juniakin käytössä, tulisi keskuksesta toiseen yli 100 km. Se on sähköautolle ja vetyautonkin käyttöä ajatellen liikaa. 

Tulevaisuudessa kun öljyn saanti vähenee, Suomen kaltaisessa hyvin harvaan asutussa maassa ei ole oikein muita vaihtoehtoja kuin antaa ihmisten, jotka eivät ole maataloudessa tai muussa varsinaisessa alkutuotannossa töissä, keskittyä suuriin kaupunkiseutuihin, joissa töitä riittää jokaiselle ammattiryhmälle. Ihmisten täytyy tietysti saada valita vapaasti, mutta jos oletetaan että mitään ihmepelastajaa ei ole näkyvillä mikä turvaisi kaikkiin suomalaisten nykyisen henkilöautokannan polttoaineet, niin vaihtoehdot ovat suurinpiirtein siinä. 

Onhan tietenkin siitolaisuuskin mahdollista, joko tänne Suomeen n 20 miljoonaa ihmistä lisää, niin saadaan tänne se kaivattu väestötiheys tiheämmälle pikkukaupunkiverkostolle, tai sitten Suomesta voivat muuttaa kaikki muut paitsi tosi erähenkiset pois.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Mutta Suomessa, tai edes Pori-Imatra linjan eteläpuolella, jos keskukset ripoteltaisiin tasaisesti, ne olisivat liian kaukana toisistaan...


Lähinnä kai tuollaisia keskuksia kannattaisikin kehittää Karjaa-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka -kehän sisällä. Helsinki-Turku-Tampere -komiokin on liian pitkäsivuinen.

Olemassaolevia keskuksia voisi vahvistaa kaavoittamalla asemien ympäristöt kaupunkimaisesti ja lisäämällä raideyhteyksiä. Muutama uusi säteittäinen ja kehärata auttaisi siihen että kaikki liikenne ei kulje Pasilan kautta.

Soininvaaran helminauhat ovat käsittääkseni uusia ratoja ja keskuksia neitselliseen maastoon. Tuollaisen suunnittelun tuloksena syntyy yleensä steriileiksi koettuja keinotekoisia yhdyskuntia jotka ovat koko ajan kesken. Sen paremmin asukkaat kuin yrityksetkään eivät "uskalla" muuttaa alueelle jonka tulevaisuus ei ole varma ja liikenneyhteydet ovat tulossa 25 vuoden päästä. Vähän niin kuin 60-luvun väliaikaisratkaisuiksi tarkoitetut lähiöt.

----------


## petteri

> Soininvaaran helminauhat ovat käsittääkseni uusia ratoja ja keskuksia neitselliseen maastoon. Tuollaisen suunnittelun tuloksena syntyy yleensä steriileiksi koettuja keinotekoisia yhdyskuntia jotka ovat koko ajan kesken. Sen paremmin asukkaat kuin yrityksetkään eivät "uskalla" muuttaa alueelle jonka tulevaisuus ei ole varma ja liikenneyhteydet ovat tulossa 25 vuoden päästä. Vähän niin kuin 60-luvun väliaikaisratkaisuiksi tarkoitetut lähiöt.


Kun uudet alueet rakennetaan kunnolla, kuten esimerkiksi Vantaankosken radan varsi, Vuosaari ja Helsingin uusi alue (entinen lounais-Sipoo), ne saadaan valmiiksi kohtuullisessa ajassa. 

Mutta kehyskuntiin rakentamisessa on se ongelma, että kunnollisen kaupunkinauhan rakentaminen on yksittäiselle pikkukunnalle liian suuri ponnistus.

Minusta Helsingin seudulla pitäisi tehdä Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten ja mahdollisesti myös Kirkkonummen kuntaliitos.

Lisäksi Helsingin seudulla ainakin Sipoo, Nurmijärvi ja Tuusula olisi syytä pilkkoa ja palat yhdistää naapurikuntiin.

Samaan aikaan kehyskuntien kaavoittamista pitäisi rajoittaa voimakkaasti vain kunnon taajamiin.

Uusia käytäviä olisi minusta rakennettavissa Vihdintien ja kolmostien väliin (Klaukkalan rata) ja Turun väylän varteen(ml Hista, Veikkola, jonne uusi rata) ja rantaradan varteen. Mutta käytävien rakentaminen edellyttää, että kunnalla on varaa ne myös toteuttaa kohtuullisen hyvässä tahdissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähinnä kai tuollaisia keskuksia kannattaisikin kehittää Karjaa-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka -kehän sisällä. Helsinki-Turku-Tampere -komiokin on liian pitkäsivuinen.


Jos joku kompromissi pitää hakea niin juuri se +  Tamperelle ja Turkuun johtavien pääratojen käytävät. 

Minä olen muuten ihmetellyt,että miksi Vanhanen juuri haluaa rakentaa noita pikkukaupunkeja Helsingin ympäri? Jos haluaisin olla uskottava keskustalainen, niin ainakin minä kehittäisin ennemmin muita Suomen kaupunkeja, mutta onko Vanhanen tullut siihen tulokseen, että koska muuttovirtaa ei voi pysäyttää eikä kääntää, niin  rakennetaan sitten pohjois- keski- ja itä-Suomesta muuttaville sellaisia itsenäisiä "siirtokuntia" jotka muistuttavat suurkaupungin läheisyydestä maahdollisimman vähän?  




> Olemassaolevia keskuksia voisi vahvistaa kaavoittamalla asemien ympäristöt kaupunkimaisesti ja lisäämällä raideyhteyksiä. Muutama uusi säteittäinen ja kehärata auttaisi siihen että kaikki liikenne ei kulje Pasilan kautta.


Ehdottomasti niinpäin. Ainakin Itä-Uudellemaalle pitäisi saada rata Helsingistä .




> Soininvaaran helminauhat ovat käsittääkseni uusia ratoja ja keskuksia neitselliseen maastoon. Tuollaisen suunnittelun tuloksena syntyy yleensä steriileiksi koettuja keinotekoisia yhdyskuntia jotka ovat koko ajan kesken. Sen paremmin asukkaat kuin yrityksetkään eivät "uskalla" muuttaa alueelle jonka tulevaisuus ei ole varma ja liikenneyhteydet ovat tulossa 25 vuoden päästä. Vähän niin kuin 60-luvun väliaikaisratkaisuiksi tarkoitetut lähiöt.


Soininvaaran puheenvuoroista ei saa oikein tarkkaa kuvaa tarkoittaako hän kokonaan uusia ratoja + kaupunkeja. Ilmeisesti ainakin uusia kaupunkeja, hänhän on jatkuvasti arvostellut kuntia siitä esim että pääradan varrella on monin paikoin peltoa niin paljon kuin silmät kantaa. Se on selvää että jos esim Histaa aletaan rakentaa ennenkuin on tietoakaan mistään radasta, niin ei siitä hommasta tule yhtään mitään muuta kuin yksi Klaukkala lisää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## walttu

> Tuon vapauden suhteen olen samaa mieltä, mutta vastuun kantamistapoihin haluaisin esittää toisen näkökulman. Minusta saastuttamisesta pitää maksaa haittamaksuja ja nuo haittamaksut puolestaan käyttää päästöjen vähentämiseen.
> 
> Nähdäkseni suora sähkölämmitys olisi ihan hyväksyttävä lämmitysmuoto, jos siitä maksettavilla haittamaksuilla metsitettäisiin Afrikan aavikoita, esimerkiksi. Todennäköisesti tämä olisi afrikkalaisia ajatellen siunauksellisempaa kuin että Suomessa omakotitalossaan asuva tekisi kalliin remontin vaihtaakseen suoran sähkölämmityksen vaikkapa maalämpöön ja paksuun eristykseen koneellisella lämmöntalteenottavalla ilmastoinnilla. Toki investointi ajanoloon saattaa tienata itsensä (paino sanalla 'saattaa', sillä matalaenergiatalojen tulevaisuuden homeongelmat ovat ymmärtääkseni kirjoittamaton luku).


Viittasin tekstissäni uudisrakentamisen energiaratkaisuihin. Haittamaksut nykyisille omakotitaloille ovat toki ihan keskustelun arvoinen aihe. Itse en ole asiantuntija matalaenergiataloissa, mutta käsittääkseni hyvin suunnitellulla ilmanvaihdolla sekä oikeilla rakenteilla ja eristeillä pystytään torjumaan homeongelmat melko tehokkaasti. Tässäkin asiassa kehitystä vielä varmasti tapahtuu.




> On yleinen harha, että haja-asutuksen energiatasetta ratkaisevasti parantaa pellettien käyttäminen lämmitykseen je että kaukolämmön energiatasetta huonontaa kivihiilen käyttäminen kaukolämmön tuotantoon.
> 
> Pellettilämmitys voidaan kuitenkina laskea nollapäästöiseksi vain  siinä tapauksessa, että haja-asutustalojen lämmitykseen käytetään puuta, joka muuten mätänisi metsään eli joko käytännössä itse kerätään puu metsästä tai edistetään merkittävästi roskapuun ja korjuujäteen hyödyntämistä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että nykyisellä energian hinnalla kaikki kerättävä puu hyödynnetään kuitenkin energiana.
> 
> Vaihtoehtona puun suhteellisen huono hyötysuhteiselle ja ilmaa saastuvalle hajapoltolle on nimittäin puun polttaminen kivihiilen tai turpeen sijasta hyvän hyötysuhteen vastapainevoimaloissa, joissa ilmansuojelukin on kunnossa. Pellettilämmitys ei siis ole mikään syy edistää haja-asutusta.


Metsäteollisuus ry:n mukaan Suomen metsät kasvavat vuosittain lähes 100 miljoonaa kuutiometriä, vuosittaisen kokonaispoistuman ollessa noin 70 miljoonaa kuutiometriä(sisältäen kuolleet ja lahoavat puut). Eli kyllä metsissä raaka-ainetta riittää, ongelma vain on se että tällä hetkellä talousmetsiä ei hoideta kunnolla ja puu lahoaa metsiin. Lisäksi jos/kun kemiallisen metsäteollisuuden alasajo jatkuu, lämmittämiseen käytettävissä olevan puun määrä vain lisääntyy. 

Pellettilämmitys oli vain yksi esimerkki mahdollisista lämmitysratkaisusta. Se ei ole syy edistää, mutta ei myöskään syy rajoittaa/kieltää haja-asutusta jos samanaikaisesti taajamissa käytetään fossiilisia polttoaineita lämmitykseen, kuten vielä pitkään tulee olemaan. Tietysti voidaan keskustella siitä täytyisikö puuta haja-asutusalueella lämmitysmuotona käyttävien jotenkin osallistua talousmetsien hoitoon ja kehittämiseen? Ns. perinteisillä maatalousvaltaisiilla haja-asutusalueilla näin useasti onkin, sillä moni omistaa ja hoitaa perintönä saamiaan metsäalueita. Eri asia sitten onkin kasvukeskusten lähistön haja-asututusalueiden uudisasukkat joilla ei välttämättä ole kovin läheistä suhdetta metsänomistamiseen ja -hoitoon.




> Taajamissa pellettien laajamittainen hajapoltto aiheuttaa aivan liikaa ilmansaasteita, että se olisi hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Minusta uudet kaava-alueet tulisi lakisääteisesti lämmittää lämpökeskuksilla ja asuntokohtainen pellettien, puun ja öljyn käyttö lämmitykseen kieltää.
> 
> Toki jos Suomeen rakennetaan riittävästi lisää hiilidioksidipäästötöntä ydinvoimaa, voidaan sähköäkin käyttää lämmitykseen, mutta nyt lämmön ja sähkön yhteistuotanto on energiatehokkain tapa käyttää puuta ja fossiilisia polttoaineita.


Muuten samaa mieltä, mutta lisäydinvoiman käyttö lämmitykseen on mielestäni arveluttavaa jos vaihtoehtoisia, uusiutuvia ja kotimaisia lämmitysratkaisuja on saatavilla. Ydinvoiman käytöstä aiheutuvia jätteitä kun on vaikea yhteismitallistaa hiilidioksidipäästöjen kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta olettamasi joukkoliikenteen matkatuotto on hyvin korkea ainakin omakotitaloalueelle. Minusta ei ole ollenkaan realista olettaa, että uusi omakotitaloalue seudun laidalla tuottaa suunnilleen yhtä paljon joukkoliikennematkoja kuin Helsinki keskimäärin.


Esimerkkini oli tarkoitus pohtia vain eriytymistä ja sekoittuneisuutta suhteessa kävelymatkaan. En suoraan määritellyt, mitä tämän yhden neliökilometrin ympärillä on tai missä se sijaitsee. Välillisesti tietenkin määrittelin jotain esittäessäni joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokseksi arvon 1 matka/hlö/vrk.

En myöskään määritellyt, minkä kokoisia asuntoja tuolla on. Laskin vain kerrosalaa. 7400 asukasta on aika iso määrä, jotta se voi hyvinkin edustaa keskimääräistä väestöä, eli silloin tuossa neliössä asuu sekä lapsiperheitä, vanhuksia että sinkkuja. Kuin myös opiskelijoita.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla Espoon ja Vantaan joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokset ovat n. 0,75 ja Helsingin 0,8 matkaa/hlö/vrk. Nämä ovat keskiarvoja joukkoliikenteen kannalta hyvistä ja huonoista alueista. Pidän perusteltuna asettaa matkatuotokseksi näitä korkeampi arvo 1 matka sen vuoksi, että tämä neliö on joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydessä erittäin hyvä alue, kun pisin linnuntiematka pysäkille on 560 metriä.

Toisaalta Helsingin seudulla kokonaismatkatuotos on suurempi kuin tässä neliössä, koska sekä työpaikoille että palveluhin on pidempi matka kuin tässä ja molemmat sijaitsevat eriytettyinä. Tässähän yhdellä matkalla voi hoitaa sekä työssäkäynnin että asioinnin, kun palvelut ja työpaikat ovat yhdessä  kuten monimuotoisessa kaupungissa.

Nauhakaupunki tai näistä neliöistä koostuva homogeeninen kaupunki ovat molemmat teoriaa, joka ei missään toteudu. Maailma ei ole tasainen kenttä, vaan kaupunkien rakennetta ohjaavat maastonmuodot  poislukien tietenkin poikkeukset kuden esim. hiekka-aavikon rannalle tehty Dubai. Käytännössä kuitenkin toteutetaan joitain periaatteita pyrkimyksinä maasto-olosuhteiden antamissa puitteissa.

Historiallinen koettu totuus on, että nauha- ja sormimallikaupungit eivät toteudu ja toimi sellaisinaan, vaan niihin kasvaa yksi tai useampia napoja tai keskuksia asukasmäärästä riippuen, ja keskuksien välialueet täyttyvät. Matka-aikabudjetti tai maankorkoteoria molemmat tukevat sitä, että näin tapahtuu. Sen sijaan sekoittuneisuuden tai eriytyneisyyden toteutuminen on ihmisten valinnasta kiinni. Kaupungin fyysinen rakennehan on yksi asia ja toiminnallinen rakenne toinen. Fyysisen rakenteen määrittävät olosuhteet, toiminnallisen ihmisten päätökset.




> Jos nyt jollain mahtikäskyllä saataisiinkiin toimistot jakautumaan tasaisesti n. 3500 työpaikan toimistoryppäisiin pitkin asemia, niin tässä on edelleen se ongelma, että vähintään 3000 noista 3500 työntekijästä ei asu siinä samassa ryppäässä.


Toimistot ja muutkin työpaikat sijoittuvat kaavapäätösten mukaan. Se olkoon sitten mahtikäsky, mutta eivät ne muuallekaan voi mennä kuin mihin asemaava osoittaa paikan.

En vähättelisi 3500 työpaikan rypästä enkä sitä, että sinne on helppo päästä. Suurpelto on suuri projekti, jonne piti tulla 23 kertaa tuo määrä työpaikoja. Jätkäsaareen aiotaan kaavoittaa saman verran jne. En vähättelisi sitäkään, että noissa työpaikoissa käyvät eivät missään tapauksessa asuisi työpaikkansa lähellä. Kyllä ihmiset mielellään asettuvat lähelle työpaikkaa, jos myös muut asuinpaikan vaatimukset täyttyvät. Espoolaisissa yrityksissä on korkea espoolaisten työntekijöiden osuus, ja moni yritys perustelee sijoittumistaan Espooseen sillä, että heidän työntekijäpotentiaalinsa on siellä. Länsiväylän tuntumassa on kuitenkin tarjolla töitä enemmän kuin väestöllä kysyntää, joten pakkohan sinne on sitten muualtakin tulla.




> Liikenteellisesti tällä on mielenkiintoisia seurauksia: Jokaisesta 7000 asukkaan kaupunginosasta pitää päästää jokaiseen toiseen.


Jos ajatellaan, että kaupunki koostuu näistä neliöistä välittämättä siitä, että todellinen fyysinen rakenne määräytyy maasto-olosuhteiden mukaan, on helppo toteuttaa ehto kaikkialta pääsee kaikkialle. Sen sijaan matkan palvelutason ei ole tarpeen olla sama viereiselle ja etäisimmälle neliölle, koska matkojen kysyntä viereisimmän ja etäisimmän välillä ei ole sama. Tämä ei ole yksikeskustaninen rakenne, jossa kaikkialta on sama kysyntä keskukseen ja keskuksen ulkopuolisten alueiden välinen kysyntä on nolla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkkini oli tarkoitus pohtia vain eriytymistä ja sekoittuneisuutta suhteessa kävelymatkaan. En suoraan määritellyt, mitä tämän yhden neliökilometrin ympärillä on tai missä se sijaitsee. Välillisesti tietenkin määrittelin jotain esittäessäni joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokseksi arvon 1 matka/hlö/vrk.
> 
> En myöskään määritellyt, minkä kokoisia asuntoja tuolla on. Laskin vain kerrosalaa. 7400 asukasta on aika iso määrä, jotta se voi hyvinkin edustaa keskimääräistä väestöä, eli silloin tuossa neliössä asuu sekä lapsiperheitä, vanhuksia että sinkkuja. Kuin myös opiskelijoita.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla Espoon ja Vantaan joukkoliikenteen matkatuotokset ovat n. 0,75 ja Helsingin 0,8 matkaa/hlö/vrk. Nämä ovat keskiarvoja joukkoliikenteen kannalta hyvistä ja huonoista alueista. Pidän perusteltuna asettaa matkatuotokseksi näitä korkeampi arvo 1 matka sen vuoksi, että tämä neliö on joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydessä erittäin hyvä alue, kun pisin linnuntiematka pysäkille on 560 metriä.


Miten sinä olet muuten saanut tuollaisen suhteen Helsingin ja muun pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennematkatuotoksille? Liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla tutkimus antaa vähän erilaiset raakaluvut. Miten liityntä ja vaihdot on huomioitu on epäselvä.

*
Matkat  arkivuorokautena(Liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla 2005)*

Helsinki, kantakaupunki 1,16 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Helsinki, esikaupungit 1,07 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Vantaa 0,76 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Espoo ja Kauniainen 0,75 matkaa/hlö/vrk

Jos on kyse 0,35 aluetiheyden tiheästä pientaloalueesta alueen laidalla, jossa on eri kokoisia asuntoja, voi kohtuullinen asukkaiden sekoittuminen tapahtua. Tuollainen alue tuottaisi esittämälläsi joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydellä minusta 0,7-0,8 matkaa/hlö/vrk, kun lapsiperheet tiputtavat käyttöä.

Jos rakennetaan omakotitaloja suht koht isoille tonteille, tulee asuntoalueesta lapsiperhevaltainen ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö on rakenteellisesti huonoa. (Paljon kotiäitejä ja lapsia. Vähän joukkoliikenteen tehokuluttajia.) Joukkoliikenteen käytettävyys hyvälläkin palvelulla 0,5 matkaa/hlö/vrk tasoa.

Toki liikennetutkimus on vuodelta 2000 ja sen tilastointitapa aika huono. Uudessa liikennetutkimuksessa pitäisi tehdä tarkempaa dataa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nauhakaupunki tai näistä neliöistä koostuva homogeeninen kaupunki ovat molemmat teoriaa, joka ei missään toteudu. Maailma ei ole tasainen kenttä, vaan kaupunkien rakennetta ohjaavat maastonmuodot  poislukien tietenkin poikkeukset kuden esim. hiekka-aavikon rannalle tehty Dubai. Käytännössä kuitenkin toteutetaan joitain periaatteita pyrkimyksinä maasto-olosuhteiden antamissa puitteissa.


Sellaisissa maissa joissa vuoristojonot pakottavat, toteutuu nauhakaupunki-ajatus parhaiten. Ja siksi esim Itävalta ja Sveitsi ovat kärkimaita kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen osalta. 




> En vähättelisi 3500 työpaikan rypästä enkä sitä, että sinne on helppo päästä. Suurpelto on suuri projekti, jonne piti tulla 23 kertaa tuo määrä työpaikoja. Jätkäsaareen aiotaan kaavoittaa saman verran jne. En vähättelisi sitäkään, että noissa työpaikoissa käyvät eivät missään tapauksessa asuisi työpaikkansa lähellä. Kyllä ihmiset mielellään asettuvat lähelle työpaikkaa, jos myös muut asuinpaikan vaatimukset täyttyvät. Espoolaisissa yrityksissä on korkea espoolaisten työntekijöiden osuus, ja moni yritys perustelee sijoittumistaan Espooseen sillä, että heidän työntekijäpotentiaalinsa on siellä. Länsiväylän tuntumassa on kuitenkin tarjolla töitä enemmän kuin väestöllä kysyntää, joten pakkohan sinne on sitten muualtakin tulla.


Myytti Espoon työpaikkojen onnellisista työntekijöistöä on peräisin 20-30 vuoden takaa,  kun TKK:sta valmistuneet kaveriporukat perustivat pieniä insinööritoimistoja omien kotilähiöidensä talojen kivijalkoihin tai jotkut peräti piilaakson tyyliin autotalleihin, ja rekrytoivat työvoimansa suoraan teekkarikylästä. Niistä yrityksistä osa ovat kasvaneet merkittäviksi espoolaisiksi työnantajiksi sittemmin. Niitä ei pidä sekoittaa suuryrityksiin jotka ovat pystyttäneet toimistokolossinsa Keilanieman-Otaniemen työpaikka-alueelle, ja joiden rekrytointialue on koko pk-seutu. Tietenkin on tähän asti ollut vähän helpompi tulla töihin niihin Esposta kuin esim Vantaalta, mutta sekin epäkohta korjaantuu pikkuhiljaa kun niitä raiteita saadaan sinnekin. Joka tapauksessa Espoo on ihan Helsingin kyljessä, Keilaniemi on lähes yhtä lähellä keskustaa kuin Pasila, mutta joidenkin mielestä niin ei voi olla missään nimessä, ei ainakaan henkisesti.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tässä ketjussa ei ole taidettu vielä käsitellä tätä:

http://www.metkaprojekti.info/
http://www.metkaprojekti.info/Metka_suomi.pdf
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/servlet/pa...&julkaisu=8848

Itse raporttia en vielä ole lukenut, mutta tiivistelmän mukaan "yhdyskuntarakenteesta johtuvia kasvihuonepäästöjä ei voida vähentää riittävästi pelkästään aluerakennetta kehittämällä". Mikä tarkoittaisi, että Vanhasen himmeli sen enempää kuin Osmon helmet eivät vähentäisi päästöjä. Itsekin yhtyisin Temen analyysiin, että aluerakenne ei vähennä liikennepäästöjä, koska työpaikan läheisyyden painoarvo on valintoja tehdessä hyvin pieni: jos hyvässä työpaikassa on mahdollista käydä puolen tunnin matkan päässä, siellä myös käydään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten sinä olet muuten saanut tuollaisen suhteen Helsingin ja muun pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennematkatuotoksille?


Ottamalla huomioon vaihdot. Tilastot eivät tilastoi matkoja vaan nousuja. Lukuarvojen nimittäminen matkoiksi on väärin, mutta niin vain on tapana tehdä.

Ongelma on siinä, että nousuja on kohtalaisen helppo tilastoida, matkoja ei. Vaihtoja on tiedossa 1990-luvulta, ja olen käyttänyt niitä tietoja, kun tuoreempia ei ole ollut. Olen kysynyt niitä mm. liityntäliikennettä suunnitelleelta entiseltä HKL:n suunnittelujohtalta, mutta ei hänkään tiennyt edes YTV:n arvoja vuodelta 1990.

Vanhat vaihtotilastot antavat kuitenkin liian suuren matkamäärän, koska liityntäliikenne on vuodesta 1990 lisääntynyt metron osalta Vuosaaren haaralla ja paikallisjunaliikenteessä.




> Jos on kyse 0,35 aluetiheyden tiheästä pientaloalueesta alueen laidalla, jossa on eri kokoisia asuntoja, voi kohtuullinen asukkaiden sekoittuminen tapahtua. Tuollainen alue tuottaisi esittämälläsi joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydellä minusta 0,7-0,8 matkaa/hlö/vrk, kun lapsiperheet tiputtavat käyttöä.


Tilastoiduissa Espoon, Helsingin ja Vantaan luvuissa ovat lapsiperheet jo mukana.

Sinänsä on aivan oikein, että pohdit näiden arvojen vaihtelua. Sillä matkatuotokset ja kulkutapavalinnat eivät ole vakioita, vaan muuttuvat yhdyskunnan maantieteellisen ja toiminnallisen rakenteen mukaan. Puoli vuosisataa rakennetussa autokaupungissa matkatuotokset ovat kokonaisuudessaan suuremmat kuin joukkoliikennekaupungissa. Nämä erot löytyvät myös Helsingin seudulta erilaisilta alueilta.

Käytännön liikennesuunnittelussa matkatuotoksia kuitenkin pidetään tilastollisina vakioina. Se johtaa tietenkin siihen, ettei kannata suunnitella muuta kuin autokaupunkia, koska näyttää siltä, etteivät autoilua vähentävät rakenteelliset ratkaisut kuitenkaan vähennä autoilua. Vasta sitten, kun joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun matka-aikasuhde on niin suuri kuin Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikan kanssa, syntyy eroja, vaikka matkatuotokset ovatkin autokaupungin matkatuotokset.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse raporttia en vielä ole lukenut, mutta tiivistelmän mukaan "yhdyskuntarakenteesta johtuvia kasvihuonepäästöjä ei voida vähentää riittävästi pelkästään aluerakennetta kehittämällä". Mikä tarkoittaisi, että Vanhasen himmeli sen enempää kuin Osmon helmet eivät vähentäisi päästöjä.


Asia ei ole aivan näin yksinkertainen. On totta, että uutta yhdyskuntarakennetta syntyy sitä mukaa, kun rakennetaan. Rakentamisen vauhti on periaatteessa väestönkasvun ja asumisväljyyden kasvun summa. Tämä on parhaimmillaan 2 %, joten 50 vuodessa olisi puolet yhdyskuntarakenteesta joukkoliikennekaupunkia, jos tehtäisiin vain sitä.

Mutta ei se ihan näin ole. Esimerkiksi kauppakeskuskulttuuri ja lähikauppakuolema ovat muuttaneet vanhojenkin alueiden liikkumistottumukset. Vastaaavasti voidaan vaikuttaa liikkumistottumuksiin myös toiseen suuntaan. Jos kauppakeskukset suljettaisiin ja kävelyetäisyydellä olevat lähikaupat tulisivat pakollisiksi, poistuisi puolet asiointimatkoista. Sekä vanhoilta että uusilta alueilta.

Eli vaikka yhdyskuntarakenteen fyysinen muoto muuttuu hitaasti, toiminnalliseen muotoon voidaan vaikuttaa hyvinkin nopeasti toteutettavilla ratkaisuilla. Jokainen taajamarakenteen ja kävelymatkojen ulkopuolelle toteutettu kauppakeskushanke vaikuttaa nyt väärään suuntaan, eikä muutokseen mene kuin noin vuosi eli kauppakeskuksen rakentamisaika.

Kehä 2 Espoossa on tästä oiva esimerkki. Se viisinkertaisti liikenteen, jota varten se muka rakennettiin. Yhdyskuntarakenteessa ei muuttunut mikään, tuli vain uusi tie.




> Itsekin yhtyisin Temen analyysiin, että aluerakenne ei vähennä liikennepäästöjä, koska työpaikan läheisyyden painoarvo on valintoja tehdessä hyvin pieni: jos hyvässä työpaikassa on mahdollista käydä puolen tunnin matkan päässä, siellä myös käydään.


En yhtyisi mihinkään arvioihin, vaan kaipaisin tietoa. Mutta se on totta, että matka-aika ratkaisee. Ja kun kerran on rakennettu autokaupunkia ja moottoriteitä, joilla matka-ajat autolla liikkuen saadaan mahdollisimman lyhyiksi, niin sitten mennään halvalle tonttimaalle haja-asutukseen. Se on henkilökohaista optimointia. Ja kun lisäksi lähempänä asuvat subventoivat haja-asutusta monella tavoin kiinteähintaisten maksujen kautta, haja-asujille ei tule aiheuttamisperusteella kustannuksia. Ainoa kustannus on auton käytön kustannus, mutta kun asumiskuluissa säästää enemmän, niin tässä sitten ollaan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> aluerakenne ei vähennä liikennepäästöjä.


Tässä nyt tehdään aika raju virhepäätelmä mm. Metka-tuloksista.

Liikennepäästöjen osalta on oleellista, että aluerakenne yksinään ei merkittävästi vähennä liikennepäästöjä.

Sen sijaan on selvää, että erilainen aluerakenne mahdollistaa aivan erilaiset liikenne- ja palveluratkaisut joiden seurauksena liikennekäyttäytyminen ja sen päästöt ovat aivan erilaiset.

Esimerkiksi väestötiheyden puolittaminen johtaa siihen, että lähipalveluiden tarjonta on vähemmän kuin puolet. 4000 asukasta voisi olla realistinen asukaspohja esimerkiksi laajan valikoiman lähikaupalle, sen kanssa kilpailevalle laajan valikoiman elintarvikekioskille, pienelle ala-asteen koululle ja kunnolliselle päiväkodille. 2000 asukkaalle tällaisia palveluita ei voi järjestää kunnolla.

Samoin esimerkiksi 20 000 asukkaan nauhamaiseen joukkoliikennekäytävään voidaan järjestää 5-10 minuutin välein kulkeva pikaraitiotieliikenne. Neljään erilliseen 5 000 asukkaan palaan, jotka eivät muodosta käytävää, voidaan toteuttaa esimerkiksi neljä erillistä 20 minuutin välein kulkevaa bussilinjaa.

Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa mahdollisuus myös työ- ja opiskelumatkojen kävelyyn ja pyöräilyyn on aivan eri luokkaa. Kävely- ja pyöräilyhalukkuus on suorassa suhteessa matkan koettuun pituuteen. Vaikka hajautetussa ympäristössä matkan viihtyvyys olisi sama, puolet pienemmällä tiheydellä kävely- ja pyöräilymahdollisuus laskee puoleen.

Suomessa tällä hetkellä ongelmana on, että heikon joukkoliikennesuunnittelun, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn syrjimisen sekä kaupan keskusliikkeiden ohjaileman kaupan sijoittelun takia hyvänkään yhdyskuntarakenteen potentiaali liikenteen vähentämiseen ei toteudu.

Tämä johtaa myös suurten "pikavoittojen" mahdollisuuteen, jos lähdetään toteuttamaan esimerkiksi seudullisesti yhteinäisiä joukkoliikenneverkkoja, bussien runkolinjoja tai pikaraitioteitä, kun nykyisen rakenteen hyödyt saattavat realisoitua nopeasti.

----------


## late-

> En vähättelisi 3500 työpaikan rypästä enkä sitä, että sinne on helppo päästä. (..) Espoolaisissa yrityksissä on korkea espoolaisten työntekijöiden osuus, ja moni yritys perustelee sijoittumistaan Espooseen sillä, että heidän työntekijäpotentiaalinsa on siellä.


Tässä on kuitenkin edelleen mittakaavaero. Yli yhden hengen taloudessa menee haastavaksi saada molemmat työpaikat noin pieneen ryppääseen. Lisäksi elinikäiset työpaikat ovat harvinaistuneet, joten se yksikin oikein sijoittunut työpaikka vaihtuu muualle herkemmin kuin asuinpaikka. Kiinteiden työpisteiden määräkin on erikoistumisen myötä laskenut asiantuntija-aloilla, kun monet tehtävät ostetaan konsultointina ja konsultit viettävät vaihtelevan mittaisia työjaksoja asiakkaiden tiloissa. Monipuolisen liikkumisen olisi siis onnistuttava alueellisesti asunnoista työpaikoille ja työpaikkojen välillä. 

Sekoittunut neliösi on siis periaatteessa hyvä ja kannatettava, joskin pienen autopaikkamääränsä osalta nykyisillä suunnittelumääräyksillä mahdoton. Yksin se ei kuitenkaan ole ratkaisu, vaan myös aluerakennetta pitää miettiä. En myöskään usko, että yksi perusmalli voi vastata kaikkiin tarpeisiin, mutta tuskin näin väitätkään. Alueellisesti menee jo paljon vaikeammaksi ratkoa työmatkat oikein ja nauha- ja sormimalleillakin alkaa olla etuja, vaikka ne eivät täydellisesti toimikaan. Vaikutusalueillaan taajamanauhat esimerkiksi pääradalla toimivat hyvin ja ilman niitä oltaisiin syvemmällä suossa, koska muitakaan keinoja ei ole osattu käyttää. Pitäisi kuitenkin löytää näitä muita keinoja, joilla yhteyksiä voitaisiin taata alueellisesti monipuolisemmin ja silti saavutettaisiin riittävät volyymit. Sitä taidat ajaa takaakin, mutta näkemyksesi ei näiltä osin ole täysin selvinnyt ja siihen liittyy vielä lisähaasteena yhdistyminen nykyiseen aluerakenteeseen.

Mieleeni tulee, että näitä minitaajamia pitää käytännössä kytkeä ketjuiksi, mutta sopivilla ratkaisuilla yksi taajama voi kuulu useampaan ketjuun ja ketjujen suunnat voivat olla melko vapaita. Jokaisesta jokaiseen tai edes jokaiseen naapuriin ei liikenne silti välttämättä onnistu, vaan jonkinasteisia kierroksia on hyväksyttävä ja niitä ohjannevat luontevasti hieman suuremmat keskukset, joita käytännössä tarvitaan kuitenkin mukaan.

----------


## petteri

> Ottamalla huomioon vaihdot. Tilastot eivät tilastoi matkoja vaan nousuja. Lukuarvojen nimittäminen matkoiksi on väärin, mutta niin vain on tapana tehdä.
> 
> .........
> 
> Vanhat vaihtotilastot antavat kuitenkin liian suuren matkamäärän, koska liityntäliikenne on vuodesta 1990 lisääntynyt metron osalta Vuosaaren haaralla ja paikallisjunaliikenteessä.



*Joukkoliikennematkat arkivuorokautena(Liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla 2005)
*
Helsinki, kantakaupunki 1,16 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Helsinki, esikaupungit 1,07 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Vantaa 0,76 matkaa/hlö/vrk
Espoo ja Kauniainen 0,75 matkaa/hlö/vrk

Seudun hajaantuessa vaihdot varmaan lisääntyvät jatkuvasti. Jos ylläolevissa liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla luvuissa ei ole vaihtoja mukana, niissä on merkittävästi ilmaa ainakin kun suunnitellaan uuden alueen joukkoliikennettä. Kuinkahan suuri osa matkoista on vaihdollisia? 40-50 %?

Minä saan omalla liikkumisprofiilillani joukkoliikennematkoista noin 50 % vaihdottomia matkoja, 35 % yhden vaihdon matkoja ja 15 % kahden tai kolmen vaihdon matkoja. (Asunto Punavuoressa, työpaikka Otaniemessä, harrastuksia Itä-Vantaalla. Ei autoa.)

Esimerkkinä  omalla kohdallani on matka illalla työpaikalta treeneihin. Kyseessä on kahden tai kolmen vaihdon yhteys. Se toimii seuraavasti.

Töistä lähden Innopolin bussipysäkille, jos 103 (vuoroväli 10 min) ei näy, hyppään ensimmäiseen bussiin (vuoroväli 2-3 min), jolla pääsen Alvar Aallon puistikolle. Alvar Aallon puistosta otan sitten bussin keskustaan (vuoroväli 3-5 min), Ruoholahdessa jään pois ja ajan metrolla (vuoroväli 4 min) Rautatientorille ja rautatieasemalla hyppään K-junaan(vuoroväli 10 min), junasta nousen Koivukylässä tai Hiekkaharjussa ja rivakka 600-800 metrin kävely. Aikaa matkaan treenipaikalle Koivukylään tai Hiekkaharjuun kuluu 65-70 minuuttia ja kävelyä tulee yhteensä 1,5-2 kilometriä. Yhteys toimii todella luotettavasti, mutta aikamoista ravaamistahan tuo on. Tuon matkan teen 2-3 kertaa viikossa. 

Reittioppaan mukaan Pasilan kautta säästäisi muutaman minuutin, silloin ei kuitenkaan pääsisi junassa hyvälle istumapaikalle syömään pikaruokaa tai lukemaan lehteä, enkä pidä heiluvasta Pasilan bussista. Ja yhteys ei olisi yhtä luotettava kuin keskustan kautta.Olen itse toki kokeillut kulkea tuota väliä Pasilan, Oulunkylän ja Leppävaara-Pasilan kautta. Ja jos sattuu kiire, hyppään joskus nykyäänkin Pasilan bussiin.

Henkilöautolla tuohon matkaan menee 30-45 minuuttia, ei kävelyä, sitäkin on joskus testattu, vaikka minulla ei olekaan omaa autoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mieleeni tulee, että näitä minitaajamia pitää käytännössä kytkeä ketjuiksi, mutta sopivilla ratkaisuilla yksi taajama voi kuulu useampaan ketjuun ja ketjujen suunnat voivat olla melko vapaita. Jokaisesta jokaiseen tai edes jokaiseen naapuriin ei liikenne silti välttämättä onnistu, vaan jonkinasteisia kierroksia on hyväksyttävä ja niitä ohjannevat luontevasti hieman suuremmat keskukset, joita käytännössä tarvitaan kuitenkin mukaan.


Mun ymmärtääkseni suurkaupunkin ympäristöt maailmalla noudattavat juuri tällaista rakennetta. Suurempien keskusten välillä kulkee "paksummat viivat" eli rautateitä tai metroja, ja sivukeskuksiin jos ne eivät ole radan varrella, bussiliikennettä, eräissä paikoissa myös raitioteitä. 

t.Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seudun hajaantuessa vaihdot varmaan lisääntyvät jatkuvasti. Jos ylläolevissa liikkuminen pääkaupunkiseudulla luvuissa ei ole vaihtoja mukana, niissä on merkittävästi ilmaa ainakin kun suunnitellaan uuden alueen joukkoliikennettä. Kuinkahan suuri osa matkoista on vaihdollisia? 40-50 %?


Vaihdottomia matkoja jostain jonnekin esim Espooossa tai Vantaalla on erittäin hankala toteutaa. Noiden kaupunkien etäiskohteista on yleensä helpompi tehdä vainhdoton matka Helsinkiin kuin saman kaupungin johonkin toiseen satunaisesti valittuun kohteeseen. 

Se johtaa siihen, että Espossa tai Vantaalla kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja tehdään useammin autolla kuin julkisilla, kun taas niistä Helsinkiin suuntautuvissa matkoisa joukkoliikenteellä on vielä jotenkuten korkea osuus. Samoin joukkoliikenteen käyttö on suosittua kun liikutaan saman radan varrella, vaikka kuntarajaa ei ylitetä. Vaikka bussin käytö ovelta ovelle voisi olla minuuteissa mitattuna ratojenkin varsilla nopeampaa, niin junilla täsmällisyys, matkustusmukavuus ja tasaiset vuorovälit (aikataulua ei tarvitse osata ulkoa) generoi lisää sellaisia matkoja joita jätettäisiin tekemättä kokonaan jos rataa ei olisi.

Sitten vaihtojen tilastoimisesta vielä. Anteron mielestä esim jokainen matka Helsingin keskustasta johonkin kohteeseen itä-Helsinkiin jonne ei pääse metrolla suoraan on vaihdollinen matka. Niinhän se teoriassa on. Mutta entä jos matkustaja ei ota ensimmäistä liityntäbussia vaan poikkeaa kauppaan vaihdon yhteydessä. Onko se silloin 2 vaihdotonta matkaa vai yksi vaihdollinen? Tai jos hän kaupan lisäksi käy kirjastossa, parturissa, pubissa, tai tapaa jonkun tutun johon jää suustaan kiinni että pari bussia ehtii mennä? Onko jokin aikaraja kauanko vaihto saa kestää että se lasketaan vaihdoksi? Kuvittelisin että tässä asiassa tulkinta vaihtelee aikalailla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä saan omalla liikkumisprofiilillani joukkoliikennematkoista noin 50 % vaihdottomia matkoja, 35 % yhden vaihdon matkoja ja 15 % kahden tai kolmen vaihdon matkoja.


Vaihtojen määrä vaihtelee välineestä riippuen. Vähiten vaihdollisia oli junissa (34 %), eniten metrossa (64 %). Keskimäärin kaikissa oli 51 % vaihdollisia, joista 38% yhden vaihdon ja 13 % kaksi tai enemmän. Oma profiilisi osuu aika lähelle.




> Sitten vaihtojen tilastoimisesta vielä. Anteron mielestä esim jokainen matka Helsingin keskustasta johonkin kohteeseen itä-Helsinkiin jonne ei pääse metrolla suoraan on vaihdollinen matka. Niinhän se teoriassa on. Mutta entä jos matkustaja ei ota ensimmäistä liityntäbussia vaan poikkeaa kauppaan vaihdon yhteydessä. Onko se silloin 2 vaihdotonta matkaa vai yksi vaihdollinen? Tai jos hän kaupan lisäksi käy kirjastossa, parturissa, pubissa, tai tapaa jonkun tutun johon jää suustaan kiinni että pari bussia ehtii mennä? Onko jokin aikaraja kauanko vaihto saa kestää että se lasketaan vaihdoksi? Kuvittelisin että tässä asiassa tulkinta vaihtelee aikalailla.


Tämä on aiheellista pohdintaa. Tutkimuksen tekijän on tietenkin määriteltävä, miten hän matkan tulkitsee. Ja vertailukelpoisuuden vuoksi pitäisi noudattaa yhtenäistä käytäntöä vastaavien tutkimusten kanssa. En muista (enkä jaksa nyt kaivaa), oliko tuossa YTV:n raportissa kerrottu, miten matka ja vaihto oli tilastoitu.

Jos ajatellaan haluttavan mahdollisimman hyvä kuva yhdyskuntarakenteen toimivuudesta, kuvailemasi tilanne kaupassakäynnistä pitäisi tilastoida erikseen. Koska onhan eduksi ja tavoiteltavaa että yhdellä matkalla voi hoitaa useita asioita. Ja silloin pitäisi tietää, miten sellainen toteutuu.

Otanpa esimerkin. Nykyään tilastoidaan esim. niin, että asukas tekee keskimäärin yhden työmatkan ja 0,75 kaupassakäyntimatkaa päivässä. Ja nämä tulevat pääasiassa siten, että käydään erikseen töissä ja sitten lähdetään toisen kerran kotoota kaupassa käymään.

Fiksu systeemi on, että ruokakauppa on pysäkillä, ja siellä voi käydä samalla kun tulee töistä. Jos joku tekee aina näin, hän ei tilastoidu kaupassa kävijäksi koskaan, jos työstä paluu on vain työmatka. Mutta tosiasiassahan hän käy kaupassa, ja tilaston pitäisi osoittaa, miten fiksu järjestely vähentää matkoja vaikka kaupassakäynti tuleekin hoidetuksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä on kuitenkin edelleen mittakaavaero. Yli yhden hengen taloudessa menee haastavaksi saada molemmat työpaikat noin pieneen ryppääseen.


Kyllä, Espoo on suurempi kuin neliökilometri. Tarkoitukseni oli vain havainnollistaa sitä, missä mittakaavassa ollaan suhteessa inhimilliseen vakioon kävelyetäisyydestä. Ja oletuksena on, ettei yksi tällainen neliö sijaitse jossain yksinään, vaan niitä on verkostoituneena monta. Ja niiden lisäksi on eritasoisia keskittymiä, suurimpana seutukeskus kuten H:gin keskus H:gin seudulla. 

Nykyinen trendi on valita asuinpaikka muiden mieltymysten kuin työpaikan sijainnin suhteen. Ei nyt tule mieleeni tutkimusta, joka olisi selvittänyt, miten eri asiat asuinpaikan valintaan vaikuttavat. Sillä työpaikkakin kyllä vaikuttaa. Jos ei muuten, niin sen aikabudjetin kautta. On mahdotonta asua siten, ettei ehdi tehdä työmatkoja.

Oletan kuitenkin, että työpaikan merkitys asuinpaikan valinnassa liittyy siihen, miten on vaihtoehtoja. Jos asuinpaikka on valittavissa mieltymysten mukaisena joko etäältä tai läheltä työtä, se tuskin valitaan etäältä. Ja sama koskien työtä. Jos hyvän työn saa läheltä, miksi menisi samanarvoiseen työhön etäälle.

Eriytetty kaupunkirakenne heikentää valinnan vapautta. Esimerkkineliöni on yhdenlainen teoreettinen ääritilanne, toinen ääritilanne on täydellinen eriyttäminen niin, että työpaikka- ja asuinalueet on tehty siten, että yhdellä alueella on aina vain samantyyppisiä työpaikkoja tai asuntoja. Esimerkiksi siten, että on vain vuokrakerrostaloalue, omistuskerrostaloalue, omakotitaloalue, rivitaloalue jne. Asuin-ja työpaikkamieltymykset pakottavat silloin tietyille alueille.

Tämä ei edes ole täysin teoriaa, valitettavasti. Jos yhdyskuntakehitys ei ole hallittua, se ohjautuu sosiaalisen segregoitumisen eli eriytymisen suuntaan. Syntyy rikkaiden alueita, jotka ovat pahimmillaan aidattuja ja ulkopuolisilta suljettuja. Ja vastapainoksi slummiutuvia alueita. Myös yrityksillä on taipumus hakeutua yhteen, piilaakso kai maailmanmitassa kuuluisin esimerkki.

Sekoittunut ja hajakeskitetty kaupunkirakenne tarjoaa valinnan mahdollisuuksia enemmän kuin eriytetty ja yksikeskustainen rakenne. Periaatteessa on mahdollista, että yhtä hyvin vaatimukset täyttävä asunto löytyy mistä hyvänsä sekoitetun ja hajakeskitetyn rakenteen neliöstä. Sama koskee työpaikkojen valinnanvapautta. Perhe voi siten optimoida sekä asumis- että työpaikkavalintojaan.

Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa, että vaikka me itse koemme, että tarjolla olevia työmahdollisuuksia on vain vähän ja työpaikan sijaintia ei siksi pääse valitsemaan, asia ei ole samoin suinkaan koko työvoimalla. On runsaasti ammatteja, joissa työpaikkoja on tarjolla kaikkialla. Jälleen olisi hyvä, jos olisi käytettävissä jotain tilastotietoa työvoiman työpaikkojen sijainnin valinnanvapaudesta. Mutta ei nyt ole, joten en voi esittää arviota siitä, miten suuri osa esimerkkineliön 3500 työpaikasta olisi sellaisia, että merkittävä osa työvoimasta voi halutessaan valita työpaikan omasta neliöstään.

Autopaikoista sen verran, että lainsäädäntö edellyttää ainoastaan, että niitä on riittävästi. Autopaikkanormit ovat kuntakohtaisia kaavoituksen ohjeita, jotka ovat viime kädessä poliittinen ratkaisu. Riittävä autopaikkamäärä on nolla, jos kaikki voivat ja haluavat kulkea joukkoliikenteellä.

Esimerkissä olevilla tontti- ja korttelitehokkuuksilla ei vielä synny ongelmaa autopaikkojen sijoittamisessa asuntojen yhteyteen. Mutta kun ryhdytään sijoittamaan autopaikkoja työntekijöille, ollaan pian pulassa, jos työntekijän henkilökerrosala on 10 krs-m2 ja autokerrosala 35 krs-m2.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Otanpa esimerkin. Nykyään tilastoidaan esim. niin, että asukas tekee keskimäärin yhden työmatkan ja 0,75 kaupassakäyntimatkaa päivässä. Ja nämä tulevat pääasiassa siten, että käydään erikseen töissä ja sitten lähdetään toisen kerran kotoota kaupassa käymään.


Miten matkan käsite menee? Jos menee aamulla töihin ja tulee illalla takaisin, onko kyseessä kaksi vai yksi matkaa?

----------


## teme

Radiosta tarttui korvaan, että jossain EK:n seminaarissa oli esitelty tutkimusta jonka mukaan 80% ihmisistä valitsee ensin asuin- ja sitten työpaikan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten matkan käsite menee? Jos menee aamulla töihin ja tulee illalla takaisin, onko kyseessä kaksi vai yksi matkaa?


Työssä käynti on 2 matkaa. Samoin kaupassa käynti. Mutta ulkoilulenkillä käynti on yksi matka, jossa lähtö- ja päätepiste on sama. Urheiluhallissa käynti on kaksi matkaa, vaikka sinne mentäisiin juoksemaan sisärataa.

Edellä olevasta voi jo huomata, että matkan käsitteen lähtökohtana on liikenneverkon kuormittuminen. Kevyen liikenteen verkko kuormittuu lenkillä käynnistä, sen vuoksi se on matka. Juoksu urheiluhallissa on liikuntana ihmiselle samaa kuin lenkkeily jalkakäytävällä, mutta kun se ei kuormita liikenneverkkoa, kyse ei ole matkasta.

Mutta nämä tulkinnanvaraiset jutut ovat sitten viime kädessä tutkimuksen tekijän vastuulla ja kysymys siitä, mitä hän haluaa saada tiedoista ulos. Tutkimukseen osallistuvalle henkilölle esimerkiksi tulee ongelma, miten hän merkitsee matkan, jos hän lähtee lenkille, mutta poikkeaa lenkillä kioskille ostamaan illaksi sipsejä? Yksi vai 2 matkaa, ja mikä on matkojen tarkoitus? Muistelen erään tutkimuksen teettäjän ohjeistaneen, että merkitsee seurantalomakkeelle kotikioski ja kioskikoti ja kulkutavaksi jalankulku. Aineiston jatkokäsittelyssä sitten voi tehdä tulkinnan siitä, miten tieto käsitellään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Radiosta tarttui korvaan, että jossain EK:n seminaarissa oli esitelty tutkimusta jonka mukaan 80% ihmisistä valitsee ensin asuin- ja sitten työpaikan.


En ihmettele tätä. Nykyään ehkä on vaikeampaa valita asuinpaikka kuin työpaikka. Ja asunnon hankinta on varsin työläs prosessi, joka varmaan mieluusti tehdään mahdollisimman pitkälle riittäväksi. Liikkuminen on suhteessa asumiseen halpaa, joten on helpompi joustaa siinä ja työpaikassa kuin asunnossa. Erityisesti tämä pätenee perheellisiin. Sinkuille luulisi olevan huoletonta vaihtaa asuntoa vaikka työn perässä.

Et muista yhtään, mikä tuo tutkimus oli ja miten sen löytäisi?

Antero

----------


## teme

> En ihmettele tätä. Nykyään ehkä on vaikeampaa valita asuinpaikka kuin työpaikka. Ja asunnon hankinta on varsin työläs prosessi, joka varmaan mieluusti tehdään mahdollisimman pitkälle riittäväksi. Liikkuminen on suhteessa asumiseen halpaa, joten on helpompi joustaa siinä ja työpaikassa kuin asunnossa. Erityisesti tämä pätenee perheellisiin. Sinkuille luulisi olevan huoletonta vaihtaa asuntoa vaikka työn perässä.
> 
> Et muista yhtään, mikä tuo tutkimus oli ja miten sen löytäisi?


No en, oli kuulemma esitelty jossain EK:n seminaarissa keväällä. Pointtina ilmeisesti että yritysten kannattaa miettiä sijoittumista myös siltä kannalta, että toimitila on mahdollisimman hyvin saavutettavissa. Yritin etsiä EK:n sivuilta, jne. mutta en löytänyt. Heitin tänne vähän siinä toivossa, että joku muu tietäisi tarkemmin.

Minusta Suurpellon tilanne kuvaa muuten hyvin, ja hyvää, asennemuutosta kiinteistösijoittajien keskuudessa (http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235082961):



> Suurpellon ja liikenteellisesti parempien alueiden välisen kilpailun näkevät myös kiinteistömarkkinoiden asiantuntijat. Pelkästään Espoossa on vireillä Otaniemeen uusi toimistoalue ja Länsiväylänkin varrella on sopivia tontteja. Kilpailijoita ovat myös Vantaan Aviapolis, Vallilan Konepajan alue, Helsingin Kalasatama ja Pasila. 
> 
> ...Ilmastonmuutoksen vuoksi kiinteistösijoittajat luokittelevat uudella tavoin toimistojen paikkoja. Yhä useampi pitää parempana paikkaa, johon on jo tai on tulossa hyvät metro- tai junayhteydet.


Seuraava askel valaistumisessa lienee että pelkkä asema ei vielä takaa hyvää saavutettavuutta. Business-puoli ajattelee edelleen autologiikalla, asema = liittymä ja raide =  motari, kun pitäisi ajatella raidelinjoina ja vaihtoina. Suhtaudun edelleenkin epäillen Aviapoliksen menestykseen pitkällä aikavälillä, se on vaan kovin kaukana useimmista isoista asuinalueista, raiteet tai ei.


Tiedä noista huolettomista sinkuistakaan, varsinkin kun omistusasuminen on yleistynyt ja vuokra-asunnot ovat kiven alla. Jos käyttää välittäjää, niin pelkät asunnon myyntikulut ovat 2% - 4% asunnon hinnasta, joka tapauksessa muuttokuluiksi voi laskea tonnin tai kaksi. Lisäksi verottaja iskee väliin jos on asunut alle kaksi vuotta asunnossa. Eli tuo ei niin kovin yksinkertaista ole.

Muuten, ja tämän tietopohja on nyt sitten ihan kahvipöytäkeskustelujen tasolla, minulla on sellainen kuva etteivät useimmat ihmiset edes halua asua kävelyetäisyydellä työpaikastaan. Muutenkin tulee roikuttua liian myöhään töissä, pomo soittelisi perään että mene nyt sinä selvittämään asia kun kerran asut siinä vieressä, lapset juoksisi jatkuvasti kärttämässä karkkirahaa, jne. Työmatka koetaan siirtymänä kotielosta työeloon, ja se täten ylläpitää niiden rajaa. Toisaalta työmatkan toivotaan olevan kuitenkin lyhyt. Eli joku pari kilometriä / 10 min. hajurakoa olisi monen ideaali.

----------


## petteri

Vapaavuori esittää tiivistä englantilaistyyppistä asumista.

http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/artikkel.../1135239854093




> Asuntoministeri Jan Vapaavuoren (kok) mielestä suomalaisen yhdyskuntarakenteen ongelma on kaupunkimaisen ja maaseutumaisen asumisen väliin syntynyt hallitsematon vyöhyke. Vapaavuori tarkoittaa tällä esimerkiksi voimakkaasti lisääntynyttä pientalorakentamista kaava-alueiden ulkopuolelle ja sitä, että asumista ei suunnitella toimivien keskusten varaan. 
> 
> "Ongelma on että meillä on liian kaupunkimainen maaseutu ja liian maaseutumainen kaupunkiseutu", Vapaavuori luonnehti. Asuntoministeri puhui Politiikan toimittajat ry:n tilaisuudessa. 
> 
> Vapaavuori muistutti, että nykyisin rakennetaan vuosittain 5 0006 000 pientaloa kaava-alueen ulkopuolella. Kymmenessä vuodessa puhutaan 50 000 pientalosta ja 20 vuodessa sadasta tuhannesta. 
> 
> Hän kaipasi tämän sijasta Suomeen pientalovaltaista, mutta tiivistä kaupunkiasumista. Vapaavuoren mukaan tämäntyyppinen asuminen on erittäin suosittua Keski-Euroopassa. Hän nimitti mallia alkuperäiseksi englantilaistyyppiseksi puutarhakaupungiksi. 
> 
> "Eheä yhdyskuntarakenne on se mitä tavoitellaan. Eheä ei tarkoita samaa kuin ahdas tai tiivis. Olennaista on seudullisesti ajateltu, hyvin toimiva kaupunkiseutu."

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten, ja tämän tietopohja on nyt sitten ihan kahvipöytäkeskustelujen tasolla, minulla on sellainen kuva etteivät useimmat ihmiset edes halua asua kävelyetäisyydellä työpaikastaan. Muutenkin tulee roikuttua liian myöhään töissä, pomo soittelisi perään että mene nyt sinä selvittämään asia kun kerran asut siinä vieressä, lapset juoksisi jatkuvasti kärttämässä karkkirahaa, jne. Työmatka koetaan siirtymänä kotielosta työeloon, ja se täten ylläpitää niiden rajaa. Toisaalta työmatkan toivotaan olevan kuitenkin lyhyt. Eli joku pari kilometriä / 10 min. hajurakoa olisi monen ideaali.


Minun on helppo uskoa, että tämä pitää paikkansa. Ja tämä on myös yksi syy siihen, miksi naiset ovat lakanneet olemasta kotirouvia. Duuni on vaihtelua kotiarkeen. Jopa sekin, että alle kouluikäisten äiti vie lapset päiväkotiin ja menee itse töihin toiseen.

Mutta tässäkin toteutuu se, ettei hyvä ratkaisu ole kumpikaan äärilaita, vaan optimi on siinä välissä. On mukava vaihtaa maisemaa, mutta ei ole mukavaa, jos siihen menee liian kauan. Liikennetekniikassa puhutaa aikabudjetista ja tilastot monen vuoden ja vuosisatojen ajalta osoittavat sitä max. kolmen vartin työmatkaa. Mutta olisikin kiinoisaa selvittää, mikä on minimityömatka. Siis se aika, jona kykenee rentoutumaan niin, että ajatukset vaihtuvat ja duunimurheet jäävät työpaikalle. Ajatusten vaihtoon voinee auttaa jopa liikenteen stressi, mutta se ei tee sitä positiivisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vapaavuori esittää tiivistä englantilaistyyppistä asumista.


Minusta Vapaavuori on esittänyt ministeriaikanaan useissa yhteyksissä fiksuja näkemyksiä. Arvelen, että se johtuu hyvistä avustajista sekä siitä, ettei Vapaavuorella ollut gurun aatetaakkaa ryhtyessään asuntoministeriksi. Monilla muilla ideologeilla on ongelma siitä, miten pyörtää aiempia sanomisiaan, kun on ajan myötä tullut viisaammaksi. Sekä siitä, ettei voi uskoa omista poikkeavia näkemyksiä, vaikka näyttäisi olevan syytä.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Minulla on sellainen kuva etteivät useimmat ihmiset edes halua asua kävelyetäisyydellä työpaikastaan. Muutenkin tulee roikuttua liian myöhään töissä, pomo soittelisi perään että mene nyt sinä selvittämään asia kun kerran asut siinä vieressä


Tässä olet oikeassa. Minulla on työmatkaa Google Earthista mitattuna 290 metriä ulko-ovelta ulko-ovelle (mitattu todellista kävelyreittiä, ei linnuntietä). Lähes jokaisen aamuvuoron jälkeen huomaan meneväni illalla uudelleen töihin tekemään "kesken jääneitä töitä". Jos aamuvuorolainen unohtaa avainkorttinsa kotiin, tulee hän tietysti soittamaan minun ovikelloani aamuseitsemältä - vaikka minä menisikin vasta iltavuoroon. Optimietäisyys työpaikan ja asunnon välillä olisi varmaankin 1 km tai 10 min kävely.




> Hän kaipasi tämän sijasta Suomeen pientalovaltaista, mutta tiivistä kaupunkiasumista. Vapaavuoren mukaan tämäntyyppinen asuminen on erittäin suosittua Keski-Euroopassa. Hän nimitti mallia alkuperäiseksi englantilaistyyppiseksi puutarhakaupungiksi.


Osaako kukaan sanoa, mikä englantilainen kaupunki edustaa tätä Vapaavuoren mallia? Mittailin Google Earthista muutamien kaupunkien pientaloalueiden tonttien kokoja. Monessa euroopan kaupungissa omakotitalot on rakennettu alle 20 metriä leveille tonteille. Tällaisia asuinalueita on neliökilometreittäin Yhdysvalloissakin. Mittailin myös Nurmijärveä, ja siellä tontit tuntuvat olevan hieman leveämpiä ja hieman harvemmassa toisistaan. Tunteeseen pohjautuen väitän, että tiiveintä asuminen on Yhdysvalloissa, sillä siellä näille pienille tonteille on rakennettu suurimmat talot. Silti uima-altaat talojen pihoilla ovat yleisempiä kuin Nurmijärvellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta olisikin kiinoisaa selvittää, mikä on minimityömatka. Siis se aika, jona kykenee rentoutumaan niin, että ajatukset vaihtuvat ja duunimurheet jäävät työpaikalle. Ajatusten vaihtoon voinee auttaa jopa liikenteen stressi, mutta se ei tee sitä positiivisella tavalla.





> Tässä olet oikeassa. Minulla on työmatkaa Google Earthista mitattuna 290 metriä ulko-ovelta ulko-ovelle (mitattu todellista kävelyreittiä, ei linnuntietä). Lähes jokaisen aamuvuoron jälkeen huomaan meneväni illalla uudelleen töihin tekemään "kesken jääneitä töitä". Jos aamuvuorolainen unohtaa avainkorttinsa kotiin, tulee hän tietysti soittamaan minun ovikelloani aamuseitsemältä - vaikka minä menisikin vasta iltavuoroon. Optimietäisyys työpaikan ja asunnon välillä olisi varmaankin 1 km tai 10 min kävely.


Ääriesimerkki, työpaikan vieressä asuminen ei varmaan kenenkään mielestä ole kivaa. Mutta miksi sitten ns etätyön tekeminen on sitten niin suosittua? Silloinhan asutaan itse työpaikalla. 

Päivätyötä tekevälle ihannetyömatka olisi n 10-30 min, ja että sen saisi tehdä miellyttävässä lämpötilassa, palelematta ja hikoilematta ja että erilaiset häiriötekijät olisi karsittu pois. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ääriesimerkki, työpaikan vieressä asuminen ei varmaan kenenkään mielestä ole kivaa. Mutta miksi sitten ns etätyön tekeminen on sitten niin suosittua? Silloinhan asutaan itse työpaikalla.


Se on yksi syy miksi etätyön tekeminen ei olekaan suosittua.

----------


## edsel

> ...tiiveintä asuminen on Yhdysvalloissa, sillä siellä näille pienille tonteille on rakennettu suurimmat talot.


Rakentamisen ja asumisen tehokkuus ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Talo voi olla iso, mutta asukkaita silti vähän. 

Jos vertailtavien tapausten tontin koko on sama ja asukkaana on samankokonen perhe, on tontin asumistehokkuus ihan sama olipa sitten talossa neliöitä 80 tai 250.

Energiatalouden kannalta olisi varsinkin Suomessa hyvä saada mahdollisimman vähiin kuutioihin mahdollisimman paljon väkeä, mukavuudesta kuitenkaan tinkimättä. Siihen valitettavasti ohjaa jossain vaiheessa joko lainsäätäjä tai energian hinta.

----------


## edsel

> Osaako kukaan sanoa, mikä englantilainen kaupunki edustaa tätä Vapaavuoren mallia?


Pari kuuluisaa vanhempaa kokeilua ovat esimerkiksi Letchworth Garden City ja Welwyn Garden City. 

En kylläkään tiedä mitä Vapaavuorella on ollut mielessä. Nuo alueet taitavat olla melko väljiä ja elitistisiä.

Noissa brittiesimerkeissä ei ole otettu liikenteen ja ekologian ongelmia huomioon sillä tavalla joka on aktualisoitunut 1960-luvulta alkaen, vaan ne ovat olleet vastareaktiota siihen tiiviiseen ja saasteiseen punatiilirivitalotyöläiskaupunginosaarkkitehtuurii  n jota löytyy TV-sarjojenkin kautta brittilästä vanhoilta kaivos- ja teollisuuspaikkakunnilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pari kuuluisaa vanhempaa kokeilua ovat esimerkiksi Letchworth Garden City ja Welwyn Garden City. 
> 
> En kylläkään tiedä mitä Vapaavuorella on ollut mielessä. Nuo alueet taitavat olla melko väljiä ja elitistisiä.


Niin, jäämme jännityksellä odottamaan mitä puutarhakaupunkia Vapaavuori tarkoitti. 

Kuvittelisin, että hänen mielessään häämöttää jonkinlainen tiiviimpi versio vanhasta Kulosaaresta, Munkkiniemestä tai Käpylästä, ts sellaisten yhtenäisten esikaupunkien rykelmää jota Eliel Saarinen piirsi v 1918 Helsingin ympärille, ja joista suurin osa jäi toteuttamatta.

Nythän emme elä enää vuotta 1918, ja asemakaavat kehäykkösen sisällä ovat kutakuinkin staattiset. 

Mutta en heitä silti kirvestä kaivoon, etteikö nykyisistä vanhoista lähiöistä voisi jalostaa oikeita putarhakaupunkeja, joihin ihmiset muuttaisivat ennemmin kuin Nurmijärvelle tai Sipooseen. 

Mielestäni jokaista vanhaa lähiötä pitäis inventoida tarkemmin ja löytää niiden vahvuudet, ja yrittää kehittää niitä että niillä ei heikkouksia enää olisi. 

Voi olla että joka lähiöön ei saada kaivattuja työpaikkoja, eikä myöskään raideliikennettä, ainakaan lyhyellä aikataululla, mutta se on hyväksyttävä. Annetaan niille ihmisilel jotka haluavat kehäkolmosen sisälläkin asua syrjässä, vaikka keskellä, se mahdollisuus. 

Täytyy muistaa myös se, että juuri mitään lähiötä Helsingin tai muidenkaan kaupunkien ympärillä ei ole tahallaan rakennettu epäviihtyisäksi, vaan jokaisen takana on ollut jokin ylevä ajatus. Se että joistakin on tullut epävihtyisiä, on johtunut joko keskeneräisyydestä palveluiden suhteen, tai väärin toteutuneesta asukasmixistä tai jostain muusta syystä. 

Eräs lähiö josta piti tulla vuosituhanen puutarhakaupunki, mutta jossa mentiin metsään on esim Malminkartano. Sitä suunnittelivat kansainväliset huippuarkkitehdit, mutta nykyisin se kärsii huonosta maineesta ja nuhjuisuudesta. Se että sieltä pääsee junalla nopeasti pois on ainoa positiivinen asia. Mutta alueen perusidea on juuri sellainen mitä pienen puutarhakaupunginosan pitää olla. Malminkartanossa on ilmeisesti liikaa sosiaalisin perustein rakennettuja asuntoja ja jotain pitäisi asialle tehdä. En vain tiedä mikä keino olisi "poliittisesti korrekti". 

Toinen esimerki on Espoon keskus, jota moni pitää hirviöpaikkana. Monet haluaisivat purkaa Espoon kaupungintalon ja virastokeskuksen, ja rakentaa asuntoja tilalle, ja kaupungintalo ja virastot muualle. On totta että siten saataisiin lisää asuntoja, mutta se ei ole mielestäni mitä Espoon keskus kaipaa, vaan lisää työpaikkoja, muiltakin sektoreilta kuin julkiselta. Jos kaupungin virkamiehet eivät halua työskennellä kaupungintalossa ja virastokeskuksessa, niin tottakai heille on osoitettava muu paikka, mutta nykyiset rakennukset voitaisiin yhtä hyvin myydä jollekin kiinteistösijoitusyhtiölle joka jalostaa niistä toimistoja muille yrityksille. 

Nämä nyt oli joitakin esimerkkejä. Tottakai pääkaupunkiseutu tarvitsee kipeästi myös uusia asuinalueita kun muuttovirta ja asumisväljyyden kasvu on niin suurta. Mutta vanhoja alueita ei saisi unohtaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Täytyy muistaa myös se, että juuri mitään lähiötä Helsingin tai muidenkaan kaupunkien ympärillä ei ole tahallaan rakennettu epäviihtyisäksi, vaan jokaisen takana on ollut jokin ylevä ajatus.


Ylempää tulevat ylevät ajatukset ovat joskus kaukana taloudellisista realiteeteista ja asukkaiden omasta arvomaailmasta. 

1960-luvulla lähiöt ajateltiin kertakäyttöratkaisuiksi, jotka voidaan purkaa pois 40-50 vuoden sisällä ja tehdä tilalle aikaan paremmin sopivaa. Sen sijaan niiden ongelmia on paikkailtu purkkaratkaisuilla ja osa jopa päätetty suojella. 

Lähiöiden suojelu on kuitenkin eri asia kuin yksittäisen talon suojelu. Sympaattiselle pikku puutalolle löytyy helposti asialle omistautunut ostaja joka yleensä pystyy muokkaamaan talon kuorien sisälle nykyaikaista tekniikkaa ja elämään 2000-luvun tyyliin. 

Lähiön suojelu sen sijaan lamaannuttaa alueen kehityksen kun palveluja ei voi parantaa, liikenneyhteyksiä kehittää ja vinoutunutta asukasrakennetta muuttaa. Suojellusta lähiöstä voi tulla virheiden ulkomuseo jonka sosialisin perustein valitut asukkaat pakotetaan edelleen elämään "ylevien" ajatusten antaman mallin mukaisesti muun yhteiskunnan ulkopuolella.

----------


## teme

> Täytyy muistaa myös se, että juuri mitään lähiötä Helsingin tai muidenkaan kaupunkien ympärillä ei ole tahallaan rakennettu epäviihtyisäksi, vaan jokaisen takana on ollut jokin ylevä ajatus. Se että joistakin on tullut epävihtyisiä, on johtunut joko keskeneräisyydestä palveluiden suhteen, tai väärin toteutuneesta asukasmixistä tai jostain muusta syystä.


Lähiöiden kohdalla keskeinen ongelma on vähenevä väestö joka taas johtuu asumisväljyyden kasvusta. Asunnot voivat olla hyviä ja haluttuja, mutta jos niissä asuu puolet vähemmän väkeä kuin ennen niin palvelut muuttuvat. Tämä ei olisi niin iso ongelma muuten, mutta kun funktionaalisesti suunnitellut rakennukset eivät jousta.

Nauhatoimistotalon muuttaminen asunnoiksi on hankalaa, samoin moderniksi avokonttoriksi. Sivumennen, orastavia merkkejä siitä että avotoimistotkin on todettu huonoiksi on, ja väliseinien rakentaminen niihin taas on hankalaa... Ostoskeskus on usein liian iso, toisaalta sen liikehuoneistot ovat pieniä.

Vanhempi rakennuskanta joustaa pääsääntöisesti paremmin. Samassa huoneistossa on viimeisen sadan vuoden aikana saattanut olla useampi asuinhuoneisto, toimisto ja nyt yksi asuinhuoneisto. Vuosisadan alun tehdashallit korkeine tiloineen muuttuvat kaupoiksi, toimistoiksi, gallerioiksi taas asunnoiksi.

Mielestäni pitäisi vaan suosiolla purkaa enemmän, jos 60-luvun purkuvimma oli virhe, niin nyt on menty toiseen ääripäähän. Ja kun tehdään uutta, niin mitä jos nyt tehtäisiin vaan suosiolla ihan vaan taloja, ei toimisto-, kauppa-, koulu- tai asuinrakennuksia?

----------


## late-

> Pari kuuluisaa vanhempaa kokeilua ovat esimerkiksi Letchworth Garden City ja Welwyn Garden City. 
> 
> En kylläkään tiedä mitä Vapaavuorella on ollut mielessä. Nuo alueet taitavat olla melko väljiä ja elitistisiä.


Luultavasti Vapaavuori pyrkii tässä hyödyntämään mukavaa kielikuvaa, mutta ei tarkoita ainakaan tiukasti juuri näitä varsinaisia puutarhakaupunkeja. Olettaisin Vapaavuoren tarkoittavan laajemmin Keski-Euroopassa ja Iso-Britanniassa esiintyvää tiivistä pientaloasutusta, jota on valtavan monen muotoista ja laatuista. Yhteistä näille kaupungeille on yleensä se, että asutun alueen ja maaseudun rajan tunnistaa selvästi. Asutulla alueella talot ovat aina verrattain tiiviisti ja keskeisimmillä alueilla toisissaan kiinni.

Otan tähän nyt esimerkiksi palasen Nottinghamia. Etelään tuosta kohdasta siirrytään pian ydinkeskustaan. Pohjoiseen tulee ensin liityntäpysäköintialue ja sitten määrättömästi lisää pientaloja. Tässä on mukana pikaratikka, joskaan kaupunkirakenne ei ainakaan vielä ole kiinnittynyt siihen kovin optimaalisesti. Suurinta osaa vastaavista alueista Iso-Britanniassa palvellaan toki busseilla tai junilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Pyrkiikö Keskustapuolue olemaan perussuomalaisempi kuin itse Perussuomalaiset? Sitä voisi kysyä tämän seuraavan artikkelin perusteella:

_Keskustajohto espoolaisille: Metro tuo maahanmuuttajia_

t. Rainer

----------


## Riku Eskelinen

> Pyrkiikö Keskustapuolue olemaan perussuomalaisempi kuin itse Perussuomalaiset? Sitä voisi kysyä tämän seuraavan artikkelin perusteella:
> 
> _Keskustajohto espoolaisille: Metro tuo maahanmuuttajia_


Ajatteletko siis Rainer, että maahanmuuttajat ovat negatiivinen asia? Vai mikä tässä kommentissa viittaa perussuomalaisiin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ajatteletko siis Rainer, että maahanmuuttajat ovat negatiivinen asia? Vai mikä tässä kommentissa viittaa perussuomalaisiin?


En minä ajattele, mutta Paavo Väyrysen tarkoitus ainakin artikkelin mukaan oli hätkähdyttää espoolaisyleisöä "paljastuksellaan", että länsimetron myötä muuttaa Espooseen enemmän  maahanmuuttajia kuin mitä muuten muuttaisi.

Tämäntyyppistä populistista argumentointia metroa vastaan olisi jotenkin vielä odottanut Perussuomalaisilta mutta että Kepu....

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämäntyyppistä populistista argumentointia metroa vastaan olisi jotenkin vielä odottanut Perussuomalaisilta mutta että Kepu....


Tilaisuudessa paikalla olleena totean, että tämän populismin takana on Iltalehti.

Tilaisuuden pääsisältö oli Vanhasen, Soininvaaran ja prof. Mari Vaattovaaran puheenvuorot yhdyskuntarakenteesta ja kaupunkien kehityksestä. Kaikki esittivät pätevää asiaa, ja Vanhasen ja Soininvaaran välillä oli lopulta pikemminkin vivahde-eroja kuin periaatteellista ristiriitaa.

Väyrynen piti oman puheenvuoronsa, jossa hän kysyi, tietääkö yleisö, että Espooseen tulee maahanmuuttajia. Väyrynen esitti asian provosoivasti, mutta hänen väitteensä perustana ovat ilmeisen viralliset tilastot siitä, miten Suomen väkiluku kasvaa. Kun kasvu ennustetaan suuremmaksi kuin syntyvyyden ja kuolleisuuden ero, ei siinä paljon vaihtoehtoja jää. Mutta kukin tulkitsee tätä omine mielikuvineen siitä, mitä maahanmuuttaja tarkoittaa.

Oleellista tilaisuuden antia oli mielestäni Vaattovaaran tutkimuksiin perustuvat tiedot siitä, miten suomalaiset haluavat asua. Vain 4 % haluaa asua kerrostalossa esikaupungeissa. 3/4 suomalaiststa haluaa asua pientaloissa, eikä ole eroa siinä, onko kyse sinkusta vai perheellisestä.

Lisäksi Suomi, joka on kaupungistumisessa jäljessä muuta Eurooppaa, on siinä vaiheessa, että yksikeskustaisesta kaupunkirakenteesta siirrytään monikeskustaiseen, kuten on tapahtunut kaikkialla muuallakin. Ja kun ihmiset vaihtavat asuntoa 4 vuoden ja työpaikkaa 3 vuoden välein, tämä johtaa siihen, että työpaikat hakeutuvat sinne, missä asuu sellaista porukkaa, jota firmat haluavat töihin. Liikenteen kannalta tämä tarkoittaa yksiselitteisesti sitä, että tähtiverkon aika on auttamattomasti ohi. Ja jos joukkoliikenne ei muuta tarjoa, niin sitten kuljetaan autoilla.

Vanhanen toivoi, että nykyiset seudun keskukset kasvaisivat ja niissä olisi perustarpeet kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenne toimisi sitten työmatkoilla ja muutoinkin, kun mennään muualle. Soininvaara totesi, että raitiovaunu on sellaista raideliikennettä, joka voidaan rakennusoikeuden hinnalla kustantaa ja synnyttää toimivia yhdyskuntanauhoja, joissa joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto.

HS:n toimittaja oli paikalla, mutta en nähnyt sanaakaan tilaisuudesta aamun lehdessä.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
Sunnuntaina on vaalipäivä

----------


## teme

> Lisäksi Suomi, joka on kaupungistumisessa jäljessä muuta Eurooppaa, on siinä vaiheessa, että yksikeskustaisesta kaupunkirakenteesta siirrytään monikeskustaiseen, kuten on tapahtunut kaikkialla muuallakin. Ja kun ihmiset vaihtavat asuntoa 4 vuoden ja työpaikkaa 3 vuoden välein, tämä johtaa siihen, että työpaikat hakeutuvat sinne, missä asuu sellaista porukkaa, jota firmat haluavat töihin.


Missä päin maailmaa kaupunki on jakautunut eri alojen alueisiin niin että sillä on olennaista liikenteellistä merkitystä? Ei se että esim. IT-työpaikat on Helsingin seudulla hieman länteen päin kallellaan merkitse juuri mitään kun ne on kuitenkin levällää pitkin kantakaupunkia, Länsi-Helsinkiä,  Espoota, Vantaata... muuta siinä sitten johonkin optimaaliseen paikkaan. No joo, kantakaupunkiin. Monikeskustaisuus käytännössä tarkoittaa sukkolointia joka puolelta kaupunkia noihin keskuksiin, eli useita säteittäisiä liikenneverkkoja.




> Liikenteen kannalta tämä tarkoittaa yksiselitteisesti sitä, että tähtiverkon aika on auttamattomasti ohi. Ja jos joukkoliikenne ei muuta tarjoa, niin sitten kuljetaan autoilla.
> 
> Vanhanen toivoi, että nykyiset seudun keskukset kasvaisivat ja niissä olisi perustarpeet kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenne toimisi sitten työmatkoilla ja muutoinkin, kun mennään muualle. Soininvaara totesi, että raitiovaunu on sellaista raideliikennettä, joka voidaan rakennusoikeuden hinnalla kustantaa ja synnyttää toimivia yhdyskuntanauhoja, joissa joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto.


Tulkitsen tuota niin, että Vanhanen ei oikeasti usko että työpaikat olisi samoissa keskuksissa kuin asukkaat. Edistystä, tämä on se keskeinen kysymys ja epärealistinen oletus mistä kriitiikki kumpusi.

En muuten ole oikein vakuuttunut Soininvaaran nauhoistakaan, ja ongelma on se että tuo ristiin palveluiden käyttäminen ei oikein toimi. Eli ihmiset ei esimerkiksi mene junalla Malminkartanosta hakemaan Kannelmäestä Malminkartanosta puuttuvia palveluita, vaan samantien keskustaan tai toisen suunnan keskukseen eli Myyrmäkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä päin maailmaa kaupunki on jakautunut eri alojen alueisiin niin että sillä on olennaista liikenteellistä merkitystä?


Pk-seudulla.

Ei pidä kuvitella, että maailmassa on esim. vain IT-työpaikkoja ja sitten muita. Näitä asioita tulee tutkia hieman laajemmilla mittareilla, jolloin löytyy selkeä alueellinen trendi. Vaattovaaralla oli pari hyvää karttaa tästä malliksi. Eli kun tutkitaan esim. koulutustasoa sekä työpaikkojen vaativuutena että väestön ominaisuutena.




> No joo, kantakaupunkiin. Monikeskustaisuus käytännössä tarkoittaa sukkolointia joka puolelta kaupunkia noihin keskuksiin, eli useita säteittäisiä liikenneverkkoja.


Niin, mitähän se sellainen liikenneverkko on, jossa on useita säteittäisverkkoja päällekkäin.  :Wink:  Soininvaaran kalvossa sen nimi on Vanhasen himmeli. Niin tai näin, liikenneverkolta kysytään mahdollisuutta päästä kaikkialta kaikkialle. Tällä seudulla se on yritetty toteuttaa idioittimaisesti kierrättämällä kaikki Helsingin niemen kautta  paitsi autot, joille on tehty kysyntää vastaavat kehätiet.




> Tulkitsen tuota niin, että Vanhanen ei oikeasti usko että työpaikat olisi samoissa keskuksissa kuin asukkaat.


Ei se ole tainnut niin koskaan uskoa. Eihän Vanhanen alun perinkään olisi puhunut siitä, että näistä paikallisista keskuksista pitäisi olla jonnekin joukkoliikennettä edes bussilla, jos kaikki olisivat kävelleet oman kylän duunipaikkoihin töihin.

Mutta sinänsä on aika metkaa, että esim. Järvenpää-niminen lähiö toimii varsin itsellisenä ja siellä on tilastollinen työpaikkaomavaraisuus edes olemassa toisin kuin monissa lähempänä Helsinkiä sijaitsevissa varsinaisissa asumalähiöissä, vaikka asukasmäärät ovat samaa luokkaa. Eikö ole jotenkin omituista, että voi olla olemassa 1530 tuhannen asukkaan itsenäisesti toimivia kaupunkeja. Mutta jos pk-seudulle suunnitellaan sellaista asukasmäärää jonnekin, niin lähtökohtana on, etteivät ne voi olla töissä sillä alueella, missä tuo asukasmäärä asuu. Ja sitten se menee totaalisti pieleen esim. Suurpellon kohdalla (tosi trendikäs nimi uudelle Hi-Tech-kaupungille!) siksi, että muutaman kilometrin päähän aiotaan tehdä metrorata jolloin tästä pellosta tulee Espoon syrjäisin paikka.




> En muuten ole oikein vakuuttunut Soininvaaran nauhoistakaan, ja ongelma on se että tuo ristiin palveluiden käyttäminen ei oikein toimi.


Onhan Hesasta lähtevien ratojen ja teiden varsiin muodostunut (helmi)nauhat. Mutta myös nauhojen välit täyttyvät, ja se täyttyminen etenee keskustasta ulospäin väestömäärän kasvaessa. Ei vain ole viisasta jättää niitä välejä pelkän autoilun varaan, kuten tähän saakka on jätetty.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
www.antero.alku.net

----------


## teme

> Pk-seudulla.
> 
> Ei pidä kuvitella, että maailmassa on esim. vain IT-työpaikkoja ja sitten muita. Näitä asioita tulee tutkia hieman laajemmilla mittareilla, jolloin löytyy selkeä alueellinen trendi. Vaattovaaralla oli pari hyvää karttaa tästä malliksi. Eli kun tutkitaan esim. koulutustasoa sekä työpaikkojen vaativuutena että väestön ominaisuutena.


Koulutustason ja työpaikan vaativuuden alueelliset kasautumat, joidenka käsittelyssä Vattovaaralla on muuten ollut ennenkin ongelmia mutta kuitenkin, eivät liity mihenkään siihen kuinka paljon (työmatka)liikennettä syntyy. Tuomari ja lääkäri ovat kummatkin korkeasti koulutettuja ja vaativia ammatteja, mutta jos kylän tuomioistuin muuttaa niin tuomari ei voi mennä sairaalaan töihin. Jos sairaalat tai tuomioistuimet kasautuisivat jonnekin alueelle, niin näiden työntekijät varmaan kasautuisivat samalla alueelle. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole.




> Niin, mitähän se sellainen liikenneverkko on, jossa on useita säteittäisverkkoja päällekkäin.  Soininvaaran kalvossa sen nimi on Vanhasen himmeli. Niin tai näin, liikenneverkolta kysytään mahdollisuutta päästä kaikkialta kaikkialle. Tällä seudulla se on yritetty toteuttaa idioittimaisesti kierrättämällä kaikki Helsingin niemen kautta  paitsi autot, joille on tehty kysyntää vastaavat kehätiet.
> 
> 
> Ei se ole tainnut niin koskaan uskoa. Eihän Vanhanen alun perinkään olisi puhunut siitä, että näistä paikallisista keskuksista pitäisi olla jonnekin joukkoliikennettä edes bussilla, jos kaikki olisivat kävelleet oman kylän duunipaikkoihin töihin.


Anteeksi nyt, mutta jos tätäkin ketjua kelaa vähän taaksepäin, niin minusta tässä on tapahtunut täysi u-käännös. Eikö se koko himmelin pointti ollut että liikenne vähenee kun ihmisten elämä on siellä kylässä, ja kritiikin kärki ollut että kun se väki ei vaan pysy siellä kylässä koska sinne ei synny työpaikkoja, niin tästä seuraa ohuita, pitkiä ja kasvavia liikennevirtoja? Eli pitempiä matkoja tavalla jonka hoitaminen joukkoliikenteellä on toivotonta ja autoillakin hyvin vaikeaa. Tyyliin 20 ihmistä ruuhkatunnissa Landbosta Myyrmäkeen. Kehätiet on jo nyt tukossa loppujen lopuksi suhteellisen pienillä henkilöliikennemäärillä ja mikä tahansa joukkoliikenneratkaisu tuottaa useita vaihtoja.




> Mutta sinänsä on aika metkaa, että esim. Järvenpää-niminen lähiö toimii varsin itsellisenä ja siellä on tilastollinen työpaikkaomavaraisuus edes olemassa toisin kuin monissa lähempänä Helsinkiä sijaitsevissa varsinaisissa asumalähiöissä, vaikka asukasmäärät ovat samaa luokkaa.


Minusta on päivänselvää että keskuksen mahdollisuus kasvaa itsenäisesti on suhteessa sen etäisyyteen toisiin keskuksiin, ja olen tällä foorumilla kritisoinut tätä vimmaa rakentaa aluekeskuksia paikkoihin (Herttoniemi, Malmi, Leppävaara) joissa kilpailu on liian lähellä. Anteron vastaus oli jotain tyyliin että en ymmärrä monikeskuksista kaupunkirakennetta.

Mutta se onko malli Järvenpää, eli pikkukaupunki kaukana, liikenteellisesti järkevämpi kuin vaikka suurinpiirtein vastaavan kokoinen asuinalue Helsingissä, selviää vertaamalla alueiden liikennesuoritetta per asukas. Eli kysymys on empiirinen.  Työpaikkaomavaraisuus ei kerro vielä juuri mitään. Pakko muuten huomauttaa, että talous-Nobel myönnettiin juuri Krugmanille sen selittämistä miksi kaksi samanlaista maata käy kauppaa keskenään samanlaisilla tuotteilla ja hyötyy siitä, tilanne on työpaikkojen ja kaupunkien suhteen analoginen.




> Onhan Hesasta lähtevien ratojen ja teiden varsiin muodostunut (helmi)nauhat. Mutta myös nauhojen välit täyttyvät, ja se täyttyminen etenee keskustasta ulospäin väestömäärän kasvaessa. Ei vain ole viisasta jättää niitä välejä pelkän autoilun varaan, kuten tähän saakka on jätetty.


Malminkartano on puistoilla eristetty sekä Myyrmäestä että Kannelmäestä, eikä ole millään tavalla omavarainen. Ei se niistä väleistä kiinni ole. Terve kaupunkirakenne on mielestäni tasaisen tiivistä, vaikka siinä toki on jonkinlaisia tiivistymiä.

Suosittelen nykykaupunkisuunnittelijoille lopullista isänmurhaa suhteessa modernismiin, 1900-luvun toinen puolisko oli tässä suhteessa harharetki. Kaarin Taipale kysyi joskus, että eikö me olla oikeasti keksitty mitään parempaa kuin ruutukaava ja kaupunkimatto? Vastaan että ei olla, kun ei siinä ole mitään vikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilaisuudessa paikalla olleena totean, että tämän populismin takana on Iltalehti.


Katsotaan.




> Tilaisuuden pääsisältö oli Vanhasen, Soininvaaran ja prof. Mari Vaattovaaran puheenvuorot yhdyskuntarakenteesta ja kaupunkien kehityksestä. Kaikki esittivät pätevää asiaa, ja Vanhasen ja Soininvaaran välillä oli lopulta pikemminkin vivahde-eroja kuin periaatteellista ristiriitaa.


Vanhanen on aina halunut ajaa väljää puutarhakaupunkia jossa liikutaan autolla. Tulevaisuudessa sähkösellaisella. Soininvaara tiiviimpää, jossa aktiivielämäsä olevien ei ole pakko omistaa autoa jos haluaa päästä jonnekin. Kun öljyn saatavuus vaikeutuu seuraavien kymmenien vuosien ajan niin yhä useampi suomalainen haluaa päästä eroon riippuvuudestaan autoilusta. Sähköautot toimivat vain suht lyhyillä etäisyyksillä ja vaikka niiden tarvitsema energia on halpaa, niin sekä niiden ostaminen että omistaminen on mielettömän kallista bensa-autoihin verrattuna, vaika ne vapautettaisiin autoveroista kokonaan. Miksi ei samantien muuttaisi asumaan paikkaan jossa omaa autoa ei tarvitse?




> Oleellista tilaisuuden antia oli mielestäni Vaattovaaran tutkimuksiin perustuvat tiedot siitä, miten suomalaiset haluavat asua. Vain 4 % haluaa asua kerrostalossa esikaupungeissa. 3/4 suomalaiststa haluaa asua pientaloissa, eikä ole eroa siinä, onko kyse sinkusta vai perheellisestä.


Tuossa on kyllä jokin virhe. Olen kyllä lukenut paljon korkeammista prosenteista niistä jotka haluavat asua kerrostaloissa. n 20 on lähempänä totuutta. Tai sitten se esikaupunki -rajaus vaikuttaa todella kielteisesti ihmisten mielikuviin. Jos näin on, niin perusongelma on siinä että suomalaiset metsälähiöt koetaan palveluiltaan ja ominaisuuksiltaan niin puutteellisina, ettei niihin haluta kuin taloudellisen pakon vuoksi. Mutta jos esikaupungit olisivatkin tiiviitä ja tarjoaisivat samanlaisia palveluja ja elämyksiä kuin kantakaupunki, niin johan ääni kellossa muuttuisi.




> Lisäksi Suomi, joka on kaupungistumisessa jäljessä muuta Eurooppaa, on siinä vaiheessa, että yksikeskustaisesta kaupunkirakenteesta siirrytään monikeskustaiseen, kuten on tapahtunut kaikkialla muuallakin. Ja kun ihmiset vaihtavat asuntoa 4 vuoden ja työpaikkaa 3 vuoden välein, tämä johtaa siihen, että työpaikat hakeutuvat sinne, missä asuu sellaista porukkaa, jota firmat haluavat töihin. Liikenteen kannalta tämä tarkoittaa yksiselitteisesti sitä, että tähtiverkon aika on auttamattomasti ohi. Ja jos joukkoliikenne ei muuta tarjoa, niin sitten kuljetaan autoilla.


Monikeskustaisuus on harvoin minkään kaupungin tahtotila, vaan yleensä seuraus sitä että mitään ei tehdä, kuten että kaupunki on pirstoutunut riitaisten poliittisten tai taloudellisten intressiryhmien kesken. 

Jo keskiajallla oli eri kaupunginosia aatelisia, porvareita ja käsityöläisiä varten, ja portteja osien välillä.  Helsinki taas oli monikeskustainen jo 100 vuotta sitten. Pitkä Silta erotti siihen aikaan kahdet suurimmat keskustat toisistaan. Kumpikin keskus oli työvoiman suhteen omavarainen ja kummassakin keskustassa oli oma segregoitunut väestönsä jotka olivat hyvin vähän tekemisissä toistensa kanssa.  Espoo, nimenomaan Länsiväylän seutu taas on esimerkki nykyaikaisesta ison kaupungin siivellä elävästä rinnakkais keskuksesta. Espoo on maksimoinut sen hyödyn kun ihmiset alkoivat autoistua 1960-luvulla ja tehnyt irtiottoa Helsingistä, haalimalla ns hyviä veronmaksajia ja tarjoamalla työpaikoille sellaisia etuja joita Helsinki ei ole voinut, ja on johtanut siihen että "Pitkän Sillan" paikka on siirtynyt Lauttasaaren sillalle. Vantaa taas on joutunut heikompien lähtökohtien vuoksi poimimaan murusia jotka tippuvat pöydästä, ja joutuu kilpailemaan lähinnä kehyskuntien kanssa, toki valttina toimiva raideliikenne, mutta kun kaikki eivät ymmärrä sen päälle. 




> Vanhanen toivoi, että nykyiset seudun keskukset kasvaisivat ja niissä olisi perustarpeet kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenne toimisi sitten työmatkoilla ja muutoinkin, kun mennään muualle. Soininvaara totesi, että raitiovaunu on sellaista raideliikennettä, joka voidaan rakennusoikeuden hinnalla kustantaa ja synnyttää toimivia yhdyskuntanauhoja, joissa joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto.


Kas. Vanhanen on näistä se joka on kieppunut puheenvuoroissaan kuin tuuliviiri. Soininvaaran ei ole tarvinnut. Kaavoitusasiat kaikenkaikkiaan eivät taida olla Vanhasen vahvinta osaamisaluetta. Ideaparkkien ym kannattaminen on kyllä jättänyt raitansa jotka eivät lähde seeprasta pesemälläkään. Mitä Väyryseen tulee niin kaavoittakoot vaikka Keminmaata kunhan pitää näppinsä irti pk-seudusta. Mutta hyvä kun tulivat nyt mielipiteet esille.




> HS:n toimittaja oli paikalla, mutta en nähnyt sanaakaan tilaisuudesta aamun lehdessä.


Tämän päivän hesarissa oli juttua siitä. Hesarilainen veti aika lailla samat johtopäätökset Väyrysen puheenvuorosta kuin Iltalehden kolleega.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta sinänsä on aika metkaa, että esim. Järvenpää-niminen lähiö toimii varsin itsellisenä ja siellä on tilastollinen työpaikkaomavaraisuus edes olemassa toisin kuin monissa lähempänä Helsinkiä sijaitsevissa varsinaisissa asumalähiöissä, vaikka asukasmäärät ovat samaa luokkaa. Eikö ole jotenkin omituista, että voi olla olemassa 1530 tuhannen asukkaan itsenäisesti toimivia kaupunkeja.


Vaikka siitä on aikaa kun lukiota kävin, niin muistan hyvin mitä siellä opetettiin kaupunkimaantieteestä. Ymmärtääkseni senaikaiset teoriat pitävät yhä paikkansa. Muistan, että satelliittiteorian mukaan juuri n 0,5 - 1 tunnin matkan päässä olevat kaupungit tai kauppalat houkuttelvat luonnollisesti osan isomman kaupungin asukkaista ja  työpaikoista. Eli Järvenpää on juuri optimaalisella etäisyydellä Helsingistä että sillä on imua. Tilannetta hankaloittaa vain se, että Kerava ja Tuusula (Hyrylä) ovat niin lähellä, ja kilpailevat samoista ihmisistä. Tuusulan, Keravan ja Järvenpään pitäisi ehdottomasti liittyä yhteen ja päättää mikä niistä on jatkossa se suurin keskus. Tässä taas nähdään mitä "monikeskustaisuudesta" ja "pyhistä" kuntarajoista seuraa.




> Mutta jos pk-seudulle suunnitellaan sellaista asukasmäärää jonnekin, niin lähtökohtana on, etteivät ne voi olla töissä sillä alueella, missä tuo asukasmäärä asuu. Ja sitten se menee totaalisti pieleen esim. Suurpellon kohdalla (tosi trendikäs nimi uudelle Hi-Tech-kaupungille!) siksi, että muutaman kilometrin päähän aiotaan tehdä metrorata jolloin tästä pellosta tulee Espoon syrjäisin paikka.


Suurpellon tilannetta sotkee se, että se on kuitenkin keskellä Espoota ja sen kanssa kilpailevat muutkin lähelläolevat keskukset. Suurpeltoa on mainostettu yksinkertaisesti liikaa ja pahasti pelkään että floppaa, osittain taloudellisen epävarmuuden vuoksi ja osittain liikenteellisten seikkojen vuoksi.  




> Onhan Hesasta lähtevien ratojen ja teiden varsiin muodostunut (helmi)nauhat. Mutta myös nauhojen välit täyttyvät, ja se täyttyminen etenee keskustasta ulospäin väestömäärän kasvaessa. Ei vain ole viisasta jättää niitä välejä pelkän autoilun varaan, kuten tähän saakka on jätetty.


PK-seudulla, kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella nämä ratojen ja moottoriteiden muodostamien nauhojen väliset raot täyttyvät hyvin hitaasti, jos ollenkaan, johtuen siitä että ne ovat yleiskaavoissa merkitty virkistysalueiksi. On keskuspuistoa (oma Helsingille ja Espoolle tietenkin), on lintujen pesimä-aluetta, golfkenttää, peltoa ja kulttuurimaisemaa ihan kaupungin tuntumassa. Eli nauhat pysyvät aika eheinä. Helsingin Viikki, Vantaan Kartanonkoski ja Espoon Suurpelto ovat ensimmäisiä ja ainoita toistaiseksi 1990-luvun jälkeen aloitettuja suuria lähiöhankeita koko pk-seudulla, ja kaikissa tehty se moka että raideliikenne puolitahallaan unohdettu. 

Monia vanhoja asuinalueita tullaan toivon mukaan tiivistämään, vaikka monet vanhat asukkaat vastustavat. Tiivistäminen on kuitenkin ainoa keino toistaiseksi saada aikaan lisää asuntotarjontaa, kun ei neitseelliselle maallekaan voi mennä, ja toisaalta tiivistäminen ehkäisee palveluiden näivettymisen kun asukaskunta muuten "mummoutuisi". Ihannettilanteesa juuri niihin tiivistettäviin lähiöinauhoihin, joissa raideliikennettä ei vielä ole, rakennetaan se jälkeenpäin, kun sen aika tulee, ja nimenomaan pikaraitiotie- tai esimetromuotoisena, jos matkustajamäärät eivät raskasta metroa puolla.  Vai estääkö mikään sen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

En Teme väitä, ettet ymmärrä monikeskustaisesta kaupunkirakenteesta. Mutta keskustelussa on pelkistetty liikaa. Esimerkiksi keskittymällä työmatkoihin. Karkeasti ottaen kun on niin, että ihmiset tekevät enemmän (1,52 kertaa) muita kuin työmatkoja. Ostos- ja asiointimatkoja voidaan oikealla palvelurakenteella vähentää (tai ne muuttuvat kävelymatkoiksi), sama pätee vapaa-ajan matkoihin. Työmatkaliikenne on yleisölle näkyvää, mutta siitä syntyvä harhakuva työmatkaliikenteen hallitsevuudesta on väärä.

Vahvan keskustan läheisyys vähentää pienemmän voimaa, joo. Mutta kumpikohan sen voiman vähennyksen tekee, nukkumalähiötä suunnitteleva kaavoittaja vai asukas, joka haluaisi selvitä lyhyemmillä matkoilla menoistaan. Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että funtionalistien eli modernistien toiminnallisesti ja fyysisesti hajautettu kaupunkirakenne on virhe. Ja olen niin paljon nähnyt elinvoimaisia ja keskustamaisia esikaupunkeja maailmalla, että mulle on turha vakuuttaa, että lähiö voi olla vain nukkumalähiö ja siksi se pitää sellaiseksi tehdä.

Mutta syvässä ovat asenteet, sen sijaan on tapeen pohtia, mikä on syytä ja mikä seurausta. Kysymys: miksi korkeasti koulutettua työvoimaa kaipaava yritys ei rakenna toimitaloaan Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen, vaan Länsiväylän varteen? Juuri siksi, että eriyttävän rakennemallin mukaan korkea koulutus on eriytetty Espooseen Länsiväylän varteen ja täällä idässä sitä on huomattavasti vähemmän. En saa otetta siihen, miksi Vaattovaara olisi näitä esittäessään väärässä. Hänhän vain toteaa, mitä on tapahtunut, mitä ihmiset ovat valinneet ja millä perusteella yritykset ovat kertoneet päättäneensä sijoittumisensa.

Hesari tosiaan kirjoitti tänään tiistain tilaisuudesta Espoossa, kuten Rainer totesi. Onko Rainerin kommentista tehtävä HS:n jutusta se johtopäätös, että myös HS:n toimittaja pitää maahanmuuttajia huonona asiana? Otaniemen busseissa istuessa ei voi ainakaan päätellä, että Keilarannan yritykset olisivat sillä kannalla. Mikähän asennevamma tässä oikein vaivaakaan ja ketä.

Vielä totean Helsingin seudun rakennenauhojen välien täyttymisestä tai täyttymättä jäämisestä, että alueiden kaavoittaminen ja pitäminen puistoina ei todista mitään siitä, miten kehitys kulkee, jos kehitystä ei erityisesti estetä. Esimerkiksi Oslossa maastonmuodot muokkaavat kaupunkirakennetta, muttei se todista sitä, että ilman maastoesteitä rakenne ei olisi toisenlainen.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä numerolla 881
www.antero.alku.net

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta syvässä ovat asenteet, sen sijaan on tapeen pohtia, mikä on syytä ja mikä seurausta. Kysymys: miksi korkeasti koulutettua työvoimaa kaipaava yritys ei rakenna toimitaloaan Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen, vaan Länsiväylän varteen? Juuri siksi, että eriyttävän rakennemallin mukaan korkea koulutus on eriytetty Espooseen Länsiväylän varteen ja täällä idässä sitä on huomattavasti vähemmän. En saa otetta siihen, miksi Vaattovaara olisi näitä esittäessään väärässä. Hänhän vain toteaa, mitä on tapahtunut, mitä ihmiset ovat valinneet ja millä perusteella yritykset ovat kertoneet päättäneensä sijoittumisensa.


Täytyy muistaa että valtiovallan ohjaus 1940-luvulla päättämällä Teknillisen Korkeakoulun rakentamisesta juuri Otaniemeen aloitti kehityksen jonka takia Espoosta tuli sellainen kuin tuli. Toisinpäin: Jos TKK olisi rakennettu Hertsikkaan, niin Länsiväylän varrella olisi vain kerrostalolähiöitä siellä täällä, ja itä-Helsingissä kukostaisi bisnes ja asuisivat porhot. 

Se varsinainen vahinko TKK:n Otaniemeen sijoittamisessa tapahtui siinä että Espoon kaakkoisosia ei koskaan liitetty Helsinkiin, kuten alunperin piti, ja siksi liikenneyhteydet pääkaupungin keskustaan jäivät 60 vuodeksi pelkkien polttomoottorien ja kumipyörien varaan, vaikka matka  sieltä keskustaan itseasiasa on kilometreissä niin lyhyt että reipas teekkari kävelisi sen puolessa tunnissa. Pitkät vesistöjen ylitykset ja usein puhaltava kova tuuli sekä se seikka että koko matkan varrella ei ole juuri mitään "houkutuksia" pitää visusti huolen että pyörien päällä ja neljän seinän sisällä pitää liikkua. 




> Hesari tosiaan kirjoitti tänään tiistain tilaisuudesta Espoossa, kuten Rainer totesi. Onko Rainerin kommentista tehtävä HS:n jutusta se johtopäätös, että myös HS:n toimittaja pitää maahanmuuttajia huonona asiana? Otaniemen busseissa istuessa ei voi ainakaan päätellä, että Keilarannan yritykset olisivat sillä kannalla. Mikähän asennevamma tässä oikein vaivaakaan ja ketä.


Taisit nyt ymmärtää minun ja Iltalehden ja Hesarin toimittajien kommentit väärin, tai sitten heität sarkasmia peliin. Toimittajahan kritisoivat nimenomaan Väyrysen tapaa ilkkua sillä että "eipäs kukaan ole kertonut että metro ja tiivis rakentaminen tuo maahanmuuttajia lisää pientalo-onnelaan"

*RS: Jatkettu klo 1153*
Iltasanomissa on Väyrysen haastattelu liittyen hänen pitämäänsä puheeseen Espoossa. Joidenkin mielestä Väyrynen puhuu tietysti asiaa, mutta minä en ihan yhdy hänen käsityksiinsä että Helsingin seutu ei saisi enää kasvaa. Jos talous taantuu niin tietenkin se kasvukin tyrehtyy, mutta vain väliaikaisesti. Maahanmuuttajiakaan ei Suomessa ole suhteessa läheskään niin paljon kuin muissa teollisuusmaissa. Minä en näe kasvun  ja hyvinvoinnin varmistamiseksi muita vaihtoehtoja maahanmuutolle kuin että aletaan diktaruureista lainatuin keinoin polkea suomalaisten elintasoa systemaattisesti alaspäin ja rajoittaa ihmisten omia valintoja, ja se ei tule rajoittumaan pelkästään asumiseen vaan kaikkiin elämänalueisiin, ja jotta jotein jaettavaa riittäis iniille jotka vielä jotenkin jaksavat, joudutaan ajamaan pakolla työttömiä ja muita syrjäytyneitä pois koko maasta. 

Mitä liikenneasioihin tulee, niin hän toistaa samat sähkö- ja vetyautomantrat kuin Vanhanen. Fakta on että kun kun seuraava öljykriisi tosissaan iskee niin 3 miljonaa maaseudulla olemattomien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varressa asuvaa suomalaista on helisemässä, ja heidän itsepäisten asumisvalintansa vuoksi koko muukin Suomi joutuu sitten kärsimään. Ne sähköautot ovat liian kalliita ja ominaisuuksiltaan rajoitettuja perusliikkumistarpeen tyydyttämiseksi että niistä olisi oleellista apua kun energiapula iskee. Vety polttoaineena koska se haihtuu tankista, taas sopii vain sellaisiin autoihin jotka ovat koko ajan ajossa, kuten taksit, pakettiautot, bussit jne, ei yksityisiin henkilöautoihin. Kumpikin vaihtoehto edellyttää valtavaa sähköntuotannon kapasiteetin lisäämistä. Näin se vain on. Täytyy vain toivoa että öljyä riittää edes 50 vuodeksi eteenpäin, muuten voidaan pikkuhiljaa sammutella valoja.

Toivottavasti keskustapolitikkona et ota pattiisi näistä synkistä muutaman puolueen johtohahmoihin kohdistuvista arvosteluistani. Teidän helsinkiläisryhmällänne näyttäisi asenteet olevan enemmän kohdallaan.




> Vielä totean Helsingin seudun rakennenauhojen välien täyttymisestä tai täyttymättä jäämisestä, että alueiden kaavoittaminen ja pitäminen puistoina ei todista mitään siitä, miten kehitys kulkee, jos kehitystä ei erityisesti estetä. Esimerkiksi Oslossa maastonmuodot muokkaavat kaupunkirakennetta, muttei se todista sitä, että ilman maastoesteitä rakenne ei olisi toisenlainen.


Helsingissä kaavoihin merkityt metsät, puistot, pellot, golf-kentät, lintujen pesimäalueet ym ovat käytännössä maastoesteitä. Sen todistaa esim se että Jokeri II:n vaatima katu on pakko rakentaa maan alle siitä kohtaa missä se kulkee Keskuspuiston kautta, tai että jotkut arkkitehdit ihan tosissaan suunnittelevat tekosaarien rakentamista mereen Helsingin edustalla. Voihan tietysti olla että 50 vuoden päästä tilanne on toinen, mutta seuraavat 30-40 vuotta mennään näillä kaavoilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> En Teme väitä, ettet ymmärrä monikeskustaisesta kaupunkirakenteesta. Mutta keskustelussa on pelkistetty liikaa. Esimerkiksi keskittymällä työmatkoihin. Karkeasti ottaen kun on niin, että ihmiset tekevät enemmän (1,52 kertaa) muita kuin työmatkoja. Ostos- ja asiointimatkoja voidaan oikealla palvelurakenteella vähentää (tai ne muuttuvat kävelymatkoiksi), sama pätee vapaa-ajan matkoihin. Työmatkaliikenne on yleisölle näkyvää, mutta siitä syntyvä harhakuva työmatkaliikenteen hallitsevuudesta on väärä.


Työmatkaliikenne kuitenkin tuottaa ruuhkat, joidenka perusteella väyläkapasiteetit määritetään, eli liikenneväylät muotoutuvat. Siksi se on keskeistä.

Emme ole eri mieltä siitä, että lähipalvelut tulee kaavoittaa kävelyetäisyydellä. Minua vaan risoo se suuruudenhulluus tässä jonka äärimmäinen muoto on ajatus työpaikkaomavaraisesta kylästä. Se tuottaa ylimitoitettua toimitilarakentamista jota voi käydä ihmettelemässä melkein missä tahansa lähiössä, joka taas johtaa sitten puoli-ilmaiseen liiketilaan jota ei voi edes muuttaa asunnoiksi, eli kahden euron tuopin baareihin ja muihin lähiöelämää rikastuttaviin ilmiöihin, sekä kroonisen lakkautusuhan alla oleviin kirjastoihin, terveyskeskuksiin ja KELAn toimistoihin.

Ja kun se tila ei edes jousta, eli muutu tarvittaessa kaupasta toimistoksi, toimistosta asunnoksi, ja asunnosta terveyskeskukseksi, kiitos brutaali-funkkiksen joka tuottaa juuri rakentamisajan käyttötarkoitukseen optimoituja rakennuksia. Yhteiskunta kuitenkin on muuttunut koko ajan, ja muuttuu jatkossakin. Esimerkiki terveyspalveluiden kanssa on jatkuvaa aaltoliikettä, toisaalta halutaan että ne olisivat lähellä, toisaalta taas isommissa yksiköissä on mahdollisuus erikoishoitoon ja muita skaalaetuja. Kummatkin ihan järkeviä, mutta ristiriitaisia tavoitteita. Terveyspalvelut sitten hajautuvat ja keskittyvät kansanterveyden tilanteesta, hoitomuotojen nykytilasta, poliittisista trendeistä, jne. riippuen nyt ja tulevaisuudessa.

Mielummin alimitoitetaan ne paikallispalvelut kuin toisinpäin, niin ne pysyvät elivoimaisina.




> Vahvan keskustan läheisyys vähentää pienemmän voimaa, joo. Mutta kumpikohan sen voiman vähennyksen tekee, nukkumalähiötä suunnitteleva kaavoittaja vai asukas, joka haluaisi selvitä lyhyemmillä matkoilla menoistaan..


Asukas. Esimerkiksi näin, jos Puistolasta lähtee vaatekauppaan, niin voi toki mennä Malmille junalla. Mutta kun keskustan huomattavasti suurempi tarjonta ei ole juuri kauempana, niin miksei samantien mennä sinne? Tai jos on autolla liikkeellä niin vaikka Itäkeskukseen, joka pärjää nimenomaan siksi että se on riittävän iso ja riittävän kaukana keskustasta. Toisaalta se muodostaa ikäänkuin oman painovoimapisteen, miksi kukaan menisi Mellunmäestä Kontulaan kauppaan kun Itäkeskus on niin lähellä? Jos kaavoittaja pyrkii lääkitsemään tätä kaavoittamalla enemmän liiketillaa Kontulaan ja Mellunmäkeen, niin tämä johtaa korkeintaan siihen että tyhjät liiketilat jakaantuvat tasaisesti Itäkeskukseen, Kontulaan ja Mellunmäkeen.




> Ja olen niin paljon nähnyt elinvoimaisia ja keskustamaisia esikaupunkeja maailmalla, että mulle on turha vakuuttaa, että lähiö voi olla vain nukkumalähiö ja siksi se pitää sellaiseksi tehdä.


Tulee mieleen yksi uudehko ranskalaiskylä jossa vietin viikon joskus viime vuosituhannelle. Asukkaita varmaan jotain vajaa viitisen tuhatta, yksi leipomo, yksi baari ja yksi ravintola, sekä marketti, pieni tori ja koulu. Ihan keskustamaista rakentamista, mutta tässäkin kyse on mittakaavan ymmärtämisestä. Pääkatu oli varmaan alle sata metriä pitkä ja keskusta koostui parista rakennuksesta.  Huomion arvoista ranskalaismallissa on muuten myös että kylän ja viereisten kylien raja ei ollut kovin selvä.

Kärjistetysti, Suomalainen kaavoittaja tekisi kilometrin bulevardin joka on sata metriä leveä keskelle metsää, uimahallin, terveysaseman, peruskoulun, päiväkodin, KELAn, apteekin, kaksi markettia, kolme kiskaa, neljä ravintolatilaa, pari tuhannen neliön toimistaloa, parin sadan neliön asukastilan ja urheilukentän, ja ihmettelisi sitten miksi tuuli vinkuu tyhjillä parkkipaikoilla.




> Mutta syvässä ovat asenteet, sen sijaan on tapeen pohtia, mikä on syytä ja mikä seurausta. Kysymys: miksi korkeasti koulutettua työvoimaa kaipaava yritys ei rakenna toimitaloaan Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen, vaan Länsiväylän varteen? Juuri siksi, että eriyttävän rakennemallin mukaan korkea koulutus on eriytetty Espooseen Länsiväylän varteen ja täällä idässä sitä on huomattavasti vähemmän. En saa otetta siihen, miksi Vaattovaara olisi näitä esittäessään väärässä.


Korkeasti koulutettua työvoimaa kaipaava rakentaa toimistotorneja myös Pitäjänmäelle, Kehä I varteen, Ruoholahteen, ja tietenkin myös ydinkeskustaan... ja pääsääntöisesti suurinpiirtein Kehä I etäisyydellä keskustasta.  Mistä tässä on kyse? Ensinnäkin, tietoalat on hieman länteen päin kallellaan, jos näiden sijainnille hakisi maantieteellisen keskipisteen se olisi jossain keskellä merta Lauttasaaren ja Hietalahden hautausmaan välillä. Toiseksi, väitän että yritykset on muuttanut aika paljon ihan minne tahansa jossa on uutta toimitilaa, trendi (väistyvä, mutta kuitenkin) avotoimistoihin, lisääntyvät vaatimukset tietoliikenteelle, jne. selittää aika paljon, ja tämä on myös imagokysymys. Jälkimmäinen selittää kiinnostusta Aviapolikseen alueeseen, jolle on hyvin vaikea keksiä mitään liikenteellistä tai asuinrákenteellista syytä. Se kuinka syvällisiä sosiologisia päätelmiä empiria tukee on sitten toinen juttu. 

Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella muuten on paljon muutakin kuin rengasliikkeitä. Se miksei vaikka Nokia rakenna sinne toimistotaloja selittyy tuolla länsipainotteisuudella, mikä on myös koko seudun ominaisuus. 




> Hänhän vain toteaa, mitä on tapahtunut, mitä ihmiset ovat valinneet ja millä perusteella yritykset ovat kertoneet päättäneensä sijoittumisensa.


Kiinnostaisi kuulla nuo yritysten perustelut.

----------


## Max

> Esimerkiksi näin, jos Puistolasta lähtee vaatekauppaan, niin voi toki mennä Malmille junalla. Mutta kun keskustan huomattavasti suurempi tarjonta ei ole juuri kauempana, niin miksei samantien mennä sinne? Tai jos on autolla liikkeellä niin vaikka Itäkeskukseen, joka pärjää nimenomaan siksi että se on riittävän iso ja riittävän kaukana keskustasta. Toisaalta se muodostaa ikäänkuin oman painovoimapisteen, miksi kukaan menisi Mellunmäestä Kontulaan kauppaan kun Itäkeskus on niin lähellä?


Sikäli kuin elämää tällä kulmalla yhtään tunnen, niin Puistolasta varmaan tulisi helpoimmin lähdettyä vaatekauppaan Tikkurilaan tai Jumboon. Näitä matkoja vain ei taatusti tehdä julkisilla, kun pitää maksaa seutulippu parin kilometrin matkasta ja yhteyksissäkään ei ole kehumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sikäli kuin elämää tällä kulmalla yhtään tunnen, niin Puistolasta varmaan tulisi helpoimmin lähdettyä vaatekauppaan Tikkurilaan tai Jumboon. Näitä matkoja vain ei taatusti tehdä julkisilla, kun pitää maksaa seutulippu parin kilometrin matkasta ja yhteyksissäkään ei ole kehumista.


Näin olen kuullut asian olevan. Ja lisäksi myös siitä syystä, että kun lähikauppakin on niin kaukana, että sinnekin lähdetään autolla, niin saman tien sitten vaikka Jumboon. Ja vaikka automarketteja olisi lähempänäkin, ajomatkaa tärkeämpi asia on pysäköinti ja kävelymatka perillä. Ja siinä Jumbo voittaa, ja siihen siellä on myös panostettu.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
www.antero.alku.net

----------


## Antero Alku

> Työmatkaliikenne kuitenkin tuottaa ruuhkat, joidenka perusteella väyläkapasiteetit määritetään, eli liikenneväylät muotoutuvat. Siksi se on keskeistä.


Työmatkaliikenne mitoittaa liikenteen huippukapasiteetin, mutta ei liikennesuoritetta ja siihen liittyviä vaikutuksia. Kuten liikenteen energiankulutusta ja päästöjä.

Liikenneväylät eivät muodostu, vaan ne muodostetaan, tämä on tärkeä ymmärtää. Silloin, kun ei ollut autoja, ei ollut autoilua. Mikäli autoilulle ei olisi tilaa edelleenkään, ei edelleenkään olisi autoilua. Meillä vaan vallitsee asenne, että autoilu on oikeus, jolle tulee tehdä tilaa. Emmekä vielä ole törmänneet siihen, ettei autoilulle ole tilaa. Jopa Helsingissäkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö muodostuu edelleen suurimmaksi osaksi niistä, jotka eivät valitse joukkoliikennettä, vaan joutuvat sitä käyttämään.




> Emme ole eri mieltä siitä, että lähipalvelut tulee kaavoittaa kävelyetäisyydellä. Minua vaan risoo se suuruudenhulluus tässä jonka äärimmäinen muoto on ajatus työpaikkaomavaraisesta kylästä. Se tuottaa ylimitoitettua toimitilarakentamista jota voi käydä ihmettelemässä melkein missä tahansa lähiössä, joka taas johtaa sitten puoli-ilmaiseen liiketilaan jota ei voi edes muuttaa asunnoiksi...


Espoo on työpaikkaomavarainen, mutta se ei tarkoita, ettei kukaan espoolainen kävisi Espoon ulkopuolella töissä. Ne, jotka käyvät, tekevät sen vapaaehtoisesti, ei pakolla. Ja sillä on merkittävä ero verrattuna siihen, että tehdään nukkumalähiöitä, joissa ei ole työpaikkoja. Esimerkiksi sillä perusteella, että eivät paikalliset asukkaat halua niissä käydä töissä.

Työpaikat merkitsevät muutakin kuin vain sitä, että voi käydä kävellen töissä. Helsingin keskusta on elävä niin päivällä kuin illallakin siksi, että siellä on kaikenlaista toimintaa. Ei ainoastaan asumista tai työpaikkoja tai vapaa-ajan viettoa.

Myös liikenteen kannalta on eduksi, että työpaikkoja on kaikkialla. Se tasaa liikenneverkon kuormaa, juuri sitä kriittistä työmatkaliikenteen kapasiteettia. Tasaus tapahtuu joko liikennettä vähentämällä (mennään töihin kävellen) tai kuormittamalla liikennettä molempiin suuntiin.




> Mielummin alimitoitetaan ne paikallispalvelut kuin toisinpäin, niin ne pysyvät elivoimaisina.


Aika erikoinen ajatus. Mutta kaavoittajan näkökulmasta tämä ei ole mahdollista. Kaava antaa mahdollisuuksia, kaavalla ei saa rajoittaa kuin sellaista, mitä ei todellakaan haluta. Parempi, että markkinat hoitavat palvelujen mitoituksen  mutta kaavalla pitää estää palveluiden keskittyminen, koska palvelutuotannon voitonteon kannalta keskittäminen on aina tavoite.




> Mutta kun keskustan huomattavasti suurempi tarjonta ei ole juuri kauempana, niin miksei samantien mennä sinne? Tai jos on autolla liikkeellä niin vaikka Itäkeskukseen, joka pärjää nimenomaan siksi että se on riittävän iso ja riittävän kaukana keskustasta. Toisaalta se muodostaa ikäänkuin oman painovoimapisteen, miksi kukaan menisi Mellunmäestä Kontulaan kauppaan kun Itäkeskus on niin lähellä? Jos kaavoittaja pyrkii lääkitsemään tätä kaavoittamalla enemmän liiketillaa Kontulaan ja Mellunmäkeen, niin tämä johtaa korkeintaan siihen että tyhjät liiketilat jakaantuvat tasaisesti Itäkeskukseen, Kontulaan ja Mellunmäkeen.


Minusta tätä ei voi yksinkertaistaa näin. Kauppa ja kauppa eivät ole samat asiat. Joitain kauppoja tarvitaan useammin kuin toisia. Elektroniikan komponentteja alan harrastajille myyviä liikkeitä tarvitaan ehkä yksi per 500.000 asukasta, mutta elintarvikekauppoja luokkaa 1 m2/10 asukasta (jos nyt muistan äkkiä oikein). Kauppakeskusten ideologia lähtee siitä, että maksimoidaan yhden yksikön asiakasmäärä, jolloin myös maksimoidaan yhden yksikön palvelukirjo. Päivittäistavaran eli ruokakaupan pinta-ala kauppakeskuksessa mitoitetaan sitten vain tuolla edellä olevalla säännöllä tavoitellun asiakasmäärän mukaan. Asiointiliikenne ei ole kauppakeskuksen pitäjän murhe, sillä väylät kustantaa kunta ja liikenteen kulut asiakkaat.

Ei jokaisella maitokauppareissulla osteta edes vaatteita. Siksi ruokakaupan ja H&M:n ei tarvitse sijaita samassa paikassa. Ei ole ongelma, että kodinkoneliikkessä käydään kauempanakin ne pari kertaa vuodessa kun niissä asioidaan. Mutta se on ongelma, että matkustetaan pari kertaa viikossa kodinkoneliikkeen viereen, vaikkei siellä kuitenkaan käydä.




> Kärjistetysti, Suomalainen kaavoittaja tekisi kilometrin bulevardin joka on sata metriä leveä keskelle metsää, uimahallin, terveysaseman, peruskoulun, päiväkodin, KELAn, apteekin, kaksi markettia, kolme kiskaa, neljä ravintolatilaa, pari tuhannen neliön toimistaloa, parin sadan neliön asukastilan ja urheilukentän, ja ihmettelisi sitten miksi tuuli vinkuu tyhjillä parkkipaikoilla.


Tässä osut minusta naulan kantaan. Olen samaa mieltä, että meillä ei osata mittakaavaa. Ja suunnittelua tai kaavoitusta hallitsee normatiivisuus. On läjäpäin normeja erityisesti liikenneympäristöstä. Ne kaikki normit on tehty sen mukaan, että on helppoa ja turvallista liikkua autolla  siis autoille on turvallista. Ihminen on alisteinen tälle normistolle ja ihmisen tulee sopeutua siihen ja löytää tilansa ja reittinsä sieltä, mihin sattuu sopimaan.

Toinen normisto on kaupan alan normisto. Kun kaupan ala sanoo, että me emme halua tehdä niin ja niin pieniä kauppoja, sitten kaavoittaja sanoo lautakunnassa poliitikolle, että ei voi tehdä näin pientä kauppa näin pienelle asukasmäärälle. Eli vain marketit ovat mahdollisia. Ja jos sitten kaavoitetaan marketti palvelemaan 15.000 asukasta, on ihan turhaa tehdä muodon vuoksi niitä lähikaupan kerrosaloja. Ne eivät ole elinkelpoisia, kun ketjuohjaus haluaa ohjata asiakkaat markettiin ja kilpailee yksityiset kauppiaat kuoliaaksi jo muutenkin.

Kartanonkoski on tästä malliesimerkki. Mukava ja viihtyisä alue, josta asukkaatkin pitävät. Mutta katualueet ovat aivan liian suuret ja pilaavat suuren osa alueen tunnelmaa. Yhtäkään kauppaa ei alueella ole, koska 1,5 km:n päässä oleva Jumbo riittää hoitamaan kaupalliset palvelut. Teoriassa kyllä, käytännössä ei. Mutta tietenkin siellä asioidaan, kun ei voi asioida Kartannonkosken omissa kaupoissa, joita ei ole.




> Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella muuten on paljon muutakin kuin rengasliikkeitä. Se miksei vaikka Nokia rakenna sinne toimistotaloja selittyy tuolla länsipainotteisuudella, mikä on myös koko seudun ominaisuus.


Niin, mutta mistäs se länsipainotteisuus on syntynyt?




> Kiinnostaisi kuulla nuo yritysten perustelut.


Ihan yksinkertaisesti se, että heidän potentiaalinen työvoimansa asuu Espoossa. Yrityksille syntyy varsin hyvä kuva tästä tilanteesta, jos he laittavat henkilökuntansa ja työpaikan hakijoiden kotiosoitteet kartalle. Kuten varmaan ovat tehneetkin.

Kaavoituksen ja kaupunkirakenteen näkökulmasta tämä on aivan yksinkertainen juttu. Siellä, minne kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa, ei asetu asumaan korkeasti koulutettua ja hyvin palkattua porukkaa. He asettuvat sinne, missä heillä on mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa asumistoiveitaan, joihin heillä ei ole taloudellisia esteitä. Tästä päästään sitten siihen betonilähiöön aseman lähellä. Se ei ole korkeasti koulutetun ja hyvin ansaitsevan valinta, eikä tällaisen työvoiman käyttäjä siksi ole kiinnostunut asettumaan esim. Herttoniemen metroaseman lähelle. Keilaniemessä ja muualla Länsiväylän varressa näitä työnantajia on, koska Länsiväylän ansiosta saavutettavuus autolla on hyvä. Saavutettavuus myös joukkoliikenteellä on riittävä. Jos bussiliikenne muuttuu metroksi, siitä ei ole haittaa. Tärkein eli autoilusaavutettavuus säilyy, joukkoliikennesaavutettavuus pysyy suunnilleen ennallaan.

Oman kokemukseni mukaan Keilalahteen suuntautuu keskustan suunnasta joukkoliikennematkojakin ehkä saman verran kuin Otaniemeen. Kun autopaikkojen lisääminen on yrityksille kallista, ne tietenkin suhtautuvat myönteisesti joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Itsehän he eivät sitä maksa, joten siitä ei ole heille ainakaan haittaa. Se on kunnan hölmöilyä, jos ne tekevät sen kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin olen kuullut asian olevan. Ja lisäksi myös siitä syystä, että kun lähikauppakin on niin kaukana, että sinnekin lähdetään autolla, niin saman tien sitten vaikka Jumboon. Ja vaikka automarketteja olisi lähempänäkin, ajomatkaa tärkeämpi asia on pysäköinti ja kävelymatka perillä. Ja siinä Jumbo voittaa, ja siihen siellä on myös panostettu.


Näinhän se usein on. Vaikka yrittää pitää yllä mahdollisimman moraalista selkärankaa auton käytön suhteen suhteen niin melkein joka viikonloppu tulee sorruttua ja lähdettyä johonkin isompaan kauppakeskuskeen autolla, vaikka ne samat tavarat periaatteessa saisi lähempääkin. 

Ai miksi? No siksi että se on mukavempaa niin, ja perheelle tulee samalla jotain ohjelmaa, ja kotikaupunkini Espoo on järjestänyt sen niin helpoksi. Jos asuisin Helsingissä esim Haagasa tai Munkkiniemessä niin tuskin tekisin niin vaan luultavasti menisin ratikalla tai junalla Helsingin keskustaan ostoksille. Siitä olisi vain ylimääräistä vaivaa lähteä autolla erikseen johonkin kauppakeskukseen, joka on kauempana kuin Helsinign keskusta konsanaan, mutta kehäkolmosen tuntumassa kun asuu on pienempi vaiva ajaa autolla Leppävaaraan tai Matinkylään kuin mennä junalla Helsinkiin. Tietysti Helsingin keskutassa tulee käytyä aina silloin tällöin kun palaa töistä, mutta niillä reissuilla on vähän eri tarkoitus sitten.




> Espoo on työpaikkaomavarainen, mutta se ei tarkoita, ettei kukaan espoolainen kävisi Espoon ulkopuolella töissä. Ne, jotka käyvät, tekevät sen vapaaehtoisesti, ei pakolla. Ja sillä on merkittävä ero verrattuna siihen, että tehdään nukkumalähiöitä, joissa ei ole työpaikkoja. Esimerkiksi sillä perusteella, että eivät paikalliset asukkaat halua niissä käydä töissä.


Jos saa espoolaisena vastata, niin siinä suhteessa Espoo ei eroa Helsingistä etteikö työpaikkoja ja ladukkaita asuinalueita olisi. Eihän Espoossa muuten asuisi n 240000 asukasta. Mutta Espoo ei ole mitenkään homogeeninen, eri alueiden välillä on hirveän suuria eroja sen suhteen onko millaisia työpaikkoja vai onko niitä ylipäänsä, ja millaiset palvelut on asukkaille. Kuvittelisin kuitenkin että koska Espoo on vahvaa kasvun aluetta, niin eivät ne kuitenkaan enää huonone. Sen suhteen miten paljon on talouksilla autoja ja miten paljon nillä ajetaan alkaa lähestyä huippulukemaa Espoossa. Siitä ei voi tulla enää kun alas, eli espoolaiset (eivätkäkä vantaalaisetkaan) ole toivon mukaan niiden pahimmiten saastuttajien joukossa enää tulevaisuudessa. Sitä mukaa kun kehäykkösen ja kolmosen välinen vyöhyke tiivistyy, ja joukkoliikenneyhteydet paranevat suhteessa autoiluun, alkavat asukkaat liikkua enemmän sillä tavalla kun helsinkiläiset nyt.  Tarkoittaen sitä esimerkiksi että aletaan käydä ostoksilla ja vapaa-ajan matkoillakin joukkoliikenteellä. 

Paljon pahempi olisi tilanne siinä tapauksessa jos kehien välinen alue ei tiivistykään vaan esim taloudellisten suhdanteiden ja lepsun kaavoituskurin vuoksi annetaan pk-seudun asutuksen hallitsemattomasti  hajaantua yhä enemmän kehyskuntiin, joissa työpaikkoja ja palveluja ei pystytä järjestämään samassa suhteessa kun ihmiset asuvat niin pienissä kylissä jotka ovat kaukana toisistaan. Silloin aletaan puhua yli puolen miljoonan asukkaan "kaupungista" joka sijoittuu väljästi kehäkolmosen ja viitosen välille, joissa jokainen aikuinen ajaa autollaan keskimäärin yli 20000 km /vuosi. Siihen se Matti Vanhasen ja kumppaneiden  puutarhakaupunkivouhotus loppujen lopuksi johtaisi. Ne puutarhakaupungit eivät olisi mitään muuta kuin nukkumalähiöitä sanan varsinaisessa merkityksesä joissa ei olisi työpaikkoja kuin pienelle osalle alueen omaa väestöä, ja nekin vain peruspalvelujen ja valmistavan teollisuuden alan ihmisille. 

Dynaaminen metropoli on sellainen jossa tavallinen klo 0800-1600 välisenä aikana töitä tekevä voi käydä töissä missä tahansa metropolikokonaisuuden osassa vaika asuu missä tahansa osassa, ilman autoa. Siihen on tietysti pitkä matka Helsingin seudulla, mutta kunhan nyt sadaan ne puuttuvat osat nopeasta säteittäisestä raideliikenneverkosta ensin aikaiseksi ja pari poikittaistakin niin ollaan askeleen lähempänä.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Antero, tarkoitin palvelujen mitoittamisella palvelutilojen mitoittamista. Luulen että olemme suht samaa mieltä asiasta, kaipaan vaan vähän isompia keskuksia, sanotaan nyt  20 000 asukasta, enemmän on parempi. Vattovaara tarjosi 50 000.

Espoo on jotain 20 kilometriä suuntaansa, ja koostuu paristakymmenestä alueesta. Siitä puhuminen jonain yhtenä keskuksena on omituista. Vaikka se Keilaniemi on paremmin tavoittevissaa suuresta osasta Helsinkiä kuin suurimmasta osasta Espoota, pelkkä Espoosen sijoittautuminen ei tarkoita että yritys on espoolaisten hyvin saavutettavissa. Looginen seuraus espoistumisteesistä olisi että yritykset sijoittautuisivat suurinpiirtein Espoon keskukseen, mistään ryntäyksestä alueelle ei ole merkkejä. Ei jossain Kontulan etäisyyksillä lännessäkään paljon työpaikkoja ole.

Helsingin seutu koostuu kantakaupungista, siitä alle kymmenen kilometrin päässä olevasta Kehä I myötäilevästä esikaupukialueesta (Tapiola, Otaniemi, Leppävaara, Munkkiniemi, Pitäjänmäki, Haaga, Oulunkylä, Käpylä, Viikki, Itäkeskus.) Sitten on asuinalueita, joissa on muutama paikalliskeskus (Matinkylä, Myyrmäki, Malmi, Tikkurila, Vuosaari). Ja suhteellisen vähän työpaikkoja.

Minusta se varsinainen haaste on siinä miten tuosta esikaupungista saadaan ihan oikeaa kaupunkia. Tässä on kaksi perusongelmaa, ensinnäkin alue on moottoriteiden, vesistöjen ja puistojen pirstomaa, joka tekee esimerkiksi Munkkiniemestä saaren josta ei ole luontevaa kävelyjatkumoa ja kaupunkitilaa mihinkään suuntaan. Hankeet malliin Itäväylän kattaminen, Talin (osittainen) rakentaminen, Koivusaari, Haagan täydennysrakentaminen, jne. ovat oikean suuntaisia.

Toinen ongelma on liikenneverkko. Esimerkiksi Tapiolan saavutettavuus koko alueelta on aika huono. Raidejokeri auttaisi koko tuota kehää, ja on siksikin erittäin tärkeä. Vieläkin tärkeämpää olisi saada suoria ratikkayhteyksiä joka puolelta tuonne kehälle, esim. Tikkurila - Leppävaara. Ja saada säteittäiset metro ja lähijunat yhdistettyä, esim. Lentoasema - Tapiola tai Itäkeskus-Leppävaara olisivat tuota kehää tukevia linjoja.

Antero kysyy miksi seutu on länsipainotteinen. Kolme syytä: Otaniemi, Sipoo ja Viipuri. Sen takia että jälkimmäinen menettiin koko Etelä-Suomi on länsipainotteinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, mutta mistäs se länsipainotteisuus on syntynyt?
> 
> Ihan yksinkertaisesti se, että heidän potentiaalinen työvoimansa asuu Espoossa. Yrityksille syntyy varsin hyvä kuva tästä tilanteesta, jos he laittavat henkilökuntansa ja työpaikan hakijoiden kotiosoitteet kartalle. Kuten varmaan ovat tehneetkin.


Et siis laske että TKK:n sijainnilla ole mitään merkitystä? Asuuhan Helsingin itäpuolellakin paljon varakasta ja korkeasti koulutettua väkeä. Nimittäin Sipoossa.




> Kaavoituksen ja kaupunkirakenteen näkökulmasta tämä on aivan yksinkertainen juttu. Siellä, minne kaavoitetaan ja rakennetaan sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa, ei asetu asumaan korkeasti koulutettua ja hyvin palkattua porukkaa. He asettuvat sinne, missä heillä on mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa asumistoiveitaan, joihin heillä ei ole taloudellisia esteitä. Tästä päästään sitten siihen betonilähiöön aseman lähellä. Se ei ole korkeasti koulutetun ja hyvin ansaitsevan valinta, eikä tällaisen työvoiman käyttäjä siksi ole kiinnostunut asettumaan esim. Herttoniemen metroaseman lähelle. Keilaniemessä ja muualla Länsiväylän varressa näitä työnantajia on, koska Länsiväylän ansiosta saavutettavuus autolla on hyvä.


Joskus 1970-80-luvulla saattoi olla niin että asumien Espoossa oli niin edullista Helsinkiin verrattuna että espoolaiset työnantajat pystyivät tyydyttämään henkilöstötarpeensa lähes kokonaan oman kaupungin västöllä, ja TKK:sta vastavalmistuneidenkaan ei tarvinnut Helsingin tai radan varren suunnalta asuntoa etsiä. Mutta 1980-luvun lopun nousukausi asuntojen hintabuumeineen  ja sen jälkeinen lama sekoitti pakan kokonaan sen suhteen minne korkeasti koulutetut ihmiset ovat sijoittuneet asumaan Helsingin seudulla. 2000-luvun nousukausi ei ole sekään tehnyt helpommaksi löytää edullista asuntoa nuorelle perheelle lähellä työpaikkaa  Espoosta. Harva uskaltaa tosissaan nostaa asuntolainaa jonka joutu maksamaan 20-30 vuotta pelkästään siksi että pääsisi asumaan lähelle työpaikkaansa arvostetulla, johtajien suosimalla alueella.  Asui sitten idässä tai lännessä niin se töissä käyminen lännessä on kuitenkin näille ns teknologia-alan ihmisille pakko, koska idässä niitä työpaikkoja ei ole. 




> Saavutettavuus myös joukkoliikenteellä on riittävä. Jos bussiliikenne muuttuu metroksi, siitä ei ole haittaa. Tärkein eli autoilusaavutettavuus säilyy, joukkoliikennesaavutettavuus pysyy suunnilleen ennallaan.


Etelä-Espoon työpaikkojen saavutettavuus joukkoliikenteellä idän suunnalta muualta kuin Helsingin kantakaupungista ja sen läntisistä esikaupungeista ei ole tällä hetkellä erityisen hyvä . Metron myötä se tulee paranemaan ainakin itämetron ja pääradan varren osalta. 




> Oman kokemukseni mukaan Keilalahteen suuntautuu keskustan suunnasta joukkoliikennematkojakin ehkä saman verran kuin Otaniemeen. Kun autopaikkojen lisääminen on yrityksille kallista, ne tietenkin suhtautuvat myönteisesti joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Itsehän he eivät sitä maksa, joten siitä ei ole heille ainakaan haittaa. Se on kunnan hölmöilyä, jos ne tekevät sen kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.


Silloin kun rakennetan uusia liikennejärjestelyjä olemassaolevaan kaupunkiin kuten tässä tapauksessa Espoon kaakkoisnurkkaan, se maksaa aina. Länsiväylän levennykset ovat tulleet maksamaan aikoinaan paljon, niillekin olisi aikoinaan ollut muunalaisia vaihtoehtoja. Mitä tulevaisuuten tulee niin aikamoinen munaus on sekin että raide-Jokeriakaan ei ole suunniteltu vedettäväksi Otaniemeen edes!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Et siis laske että TKK:n sijainnilla ole mitään merkitystä? Asuuhan Helsingin itäpuolellakin paljon varakasta ja korkeasti koulutettua väkeä. Nimittäin Sipoossa.


En laske. Jos TKK sijaitsisi Vuosaaressa, se ei merkitsisi sitä, että hyvätuloiset perheet haluaisivat asua ahtaammin vuosaarelaisissa kerrostaloissa kuin espoolaisissa rivi- ja omakotitaloissa. Espoon kaupungin kaavoitus- ja asuntopolitiikka eivät johdu TKK:sta.

Voisi toki pohtia sitä, että TKK ylipäätän on sijoitettu Otaniemeen. Ajankohta huomioon ottaen se on kuitenkin ymmärrettävää. Henkilökunnalle sijainti oli yhdentekevää modernistien autokaupunkifilosofian ansiosta. Autottomien opiskelijoiden ongelman ratkaisuna on teekkarikylä.

Helsingin itäpuolella ei asu paljon varakasta väkeä Sipoossa, koska siellä ei asu ylipäätään paljon väkeä. Liitosalueen väkiluku on 1200, Helsingin 550.000 ja Länsiväylän käytävän noin 140.000. Vaattovaaran esittämä koulutustasokartta on tylyä faktaa. Eikä hyvin toimeen tulevien ongelma ole löytää edullinen asunto, vaan mieleinen asunto. Kun kerrostaloasuminen ei kiinnosta, ei kerrostaloasunnon hinnalla ole väliä. Se kiinnostaa, mistä ja mihin hintaan löytyy sellainen rivi- tai omakotitalo, joka halutaan. Niitä löytyy helpommin Espoosta kuin Helsingistä. Siinä yksinkertainen syy sille, miksi korkea koulutus ja tulotaso hakeutuvat Espooseen ja näiden ihmisten työllistäjät perässä.

Eikä tähän vaikuta suhdanne tai muutaman prosentin koronvaihtelu. Hyvin koulutettu ansaitsee tarpeeksi, ettei jonkun kympin tai jopa sadan euron kuukausierän vaihtelu vaikuta. Ja kun on kyse 2030 vuoden lainasta, sinä aikana on monta lasku- ja noususuhdannetta. Tilastollisesti ilmeisesti noin kolme kumpiakin.




> Etelä-Espoon työpaikkojen saavutettavuus joukkoliikenteellä idän suunnalta muualta kuin Helsingin kantakaupungista ja sen läntisistä esikaupungeista ei ole tällä hetkellä erityisen hyvä . Metron myötä se tulee paranemaan ainakin itämetron ja pääradan varren osalta.


Eiköhän tämän argumentoinnin nyt voisi jo jättää, kun sillä ei todellakaan ole mitään merkitystä. Jos sillä olisi, Länsiväylän varren yritykset olisivat voineet itse ratkaista työntekijöidensä saavutettavuuden sijoittumalla itään. Ei niiden tarvitse eivätkä ne voi odottaa vuosikymmeniä jotain poliittista emäriitaa metrosta.




> Silloin kun rakennetan uusia liikennejärjestelyjä olemassaolevaan kaupunkiin kuten tässä tapauksessa Espoon kaakkoisnurkkaan, se maksaa aina. Länsiväylän levennykset ovat tulleet maksamaan aikoinaan paljon, niillekin olisi aikoinaan ollut muunalaisia vaihtoehtoja.


Länsiväylän levennykset maksoi valtio, niiden vuoksi ei ole tingitty Espoon päivähoidosta, kouluista, vanhustenhuollosta, kulttuurista jne. Kyllä, liikennejärjestelyt maksavat aina, mutta ne voivat maksaa joko kohtuuttoman paljon tai huomattavasti vähemmän. Tunneli- ja pintametron välillä ei ole mitattavissa olevia palvelutasoeroja, mutta tunneliratkaisu maksaa 300 miljoonaa eli noin 40 % enemmän. Ei sellaista ole mikään pakko maksaa, etenkin kun parempaakin palvelua voi rakentaa ja paljon halvemmalla, kuten TramWestin.




> Mitä tulevaisuuten tulee niin aikamoinen munaus on sekin että raide-Jokeriakaan ei ole suunniteltu vedettäväksi Otaniemeen edes!


Mutta eihän sinne tarvitse ratikkaa, kun sinne tulee yksi metroasema! Tämän ovat päättäneet Espoon valtuutetut yleiskaavassaan. Ne samat valtuutetut, jotka joidenkin mielestä ovat olleet niin viisaita kun vihdoin ovat kehottaneet Länsimetro Oy:tä valmistelemaan metron rakentamispäätöstä. Raidejokerin esittelyssä 21.10. Dave Beilinson kaupungin edustajana totesi, ettei Espoolla ole varaa rakentaa Otaniemeen sekä metroa että ratikkaa. Eikä varmaan olekaan, kun sillä hädin tuskin on varaa metroonkaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, tarkoitin palvelujen mitoittamisella palvelutilojen mitoittamista. Luulen että olemme suht samaa mieltä asiasta, kaipaan vaan vähän isompia keskuksia, sanotaan nyt  20 000 asukasta, enemmän on parempi. Vattovaara tarjosi 50 000.


Minustakin olemme samoilla linjoilla, haen vain suhteellisuutta mittakaavaan. En halua yksinkertaistaa palvelujen perustetta johonkin lukuun siksi, että erilaiset palvelut tarvitsevat erilaisia asiakaspohjia. Sellaiset palvelut, joille voidaan järjestää asiakaspohja kävelyetäisyydellä, pitää minusta järjestää kävelyetäisyydelle. Ja ne palvelut, joiden saavutettavuus johtaa välttämättä kulkuneuvojen käyttöön, voi sitten sijoittaa harvemmin. Mutta mieluiten toki joukkoliikenteellä saavutettaviksi. Tämä pitäisi toteuttaa kaavoituksella ja säädellä lailla, koska palvelutuotannossa on pyrkimys maksimaaliseen keskittämiseen, vaikka se ei ole yhteiskunnan kannalta tavoiteltavaa.




> Espoo on jotain 20 kilometriä suuntaansa, ja koostuu paristakymmenestä alueesta. Siitä puhuminen jonain yhtenä keskuksena on omituista. Vaikka se Keilaniemi on paremmin tavoittevissaa suuresta osasta Helsinkiä kuin suurimmasta osasta Espoota, pelkkä Espoosen sijoittautuminen ei tarkoita että yritys on espoolaisten hyvin saavutettavissa.


Minä tai Vaattovaara emme tarkoita että Espoo olisi yksi keskus kun puhumme yritysten sijoittumisesta Espooseen. Monikeskustaisessa Espoossa saavutettavuus perustuu autoiluun, ja silloin ei ole merkitystä sillä, onko joku työpaikka jossain keskuksessa vai vain Länsiväylän varrella. Espoossa rakenne on muutamasta keskusmaisesta alueesta huolimatta täysin hajallaan, mutta sillä ei ole autoilun kannalta merkitystä. Riittää, että yritys sijaitsee jossain autoliikenneverkon alueella.

Autoliikenteen kannalta olennaista on, että sijaitaan lähellä motarin risteystä, muulla ei ole merkitystä. Espoon keskus -nimisen Espoon paikan saavutettavuus on huono, koska se on kaukana lähimmistä moottoritieristeyksistä. Ja niinpä tämä kylä onkin jäänyt varsin vaivaiseksi.




> Minusta se varsinainen haaste on siinä miten tuosta esikaupungista saadaan ihan oikeaa kaupunkia.


Niin minustakin. Kuopion kaavoituspäällikkö Leo Kososen ratkaisu omassa kaupungissaan onkin antaa periksi ja huolehtia siitä, että uudesta kaupunkirakenteesta tulee parempaa. Kuopion laajenemistapaa ei kuitenkaan minusta voi soveltaa Helsingin seudulla, mutta tuota periaatetta voi. Tietenkin siellä, missä täydentävä toiminnallinen monipuolistaminen on mahdollista, se kannattaa tehdä.




> Antero kysyy miksi seutu on länsipainotteinen. Kolme syytä: Otaniemi, Sipoo ja Viipuri. Sen takia että jälkimmäinen menettiin koko Etelä-Suomi on länsipainotteinen.


Edellä Raineria kommentoidessani taisin jo selvittää, etten taida ihan allekirjoittaa tätäkään. Sipoon rajalla kaupunki vaihtuu maaseuduksi, mutta kyllä niin tapahtuu Espoon ja Kirkkonummenkin rajalla. Kivenlahti ei ole siitä rajasta kaukana, kuten ei ole Mellunkylä idässä. Asukasrakenne, kuten tulo- ja koulutustasot ovat eri asia kuin se, onko rakennuksia vai ei.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En laske. Jos TKK sijaitsisi Vuosaaressa, se ei merkitsisi sitä, että hyvätuloiset perheet haluaisivat asua ahtaammin vuosaarelaisissa kerrostaloissa kuin espoolaisissa rivi- ja omakotitaloissa. Espoon kaupungin kaavoitus- ja asuntopolitiikka eivät johdu TKK:sta.
> 
> Voisi toki pohtia sitä, että TKK ylipäätän on sijoitettu Otaniemeen. Ajankohta huomioon ottaen se on kuitenkin ymmärrettävää. Henkilökunnalle sijainti oli yhdentekevää modernistien autokaupunkifilosofian ansiosta. Autottomien opiskelijoiden ongelman ratkaisuna on teekkarikylä.


Tarkoitin sitä, että jos TKK olisi idässä, ei idässä olisi niin massiivisia kerrostalolähiöitä kuin nyt, vaan koko itä-Helsinki olisi pientalopainotteisempi. Täytyy muistaa että TKK:ta alettiin  rakentaa  1950-luvulla neitseelliseen paikkaan. Vuosaarta, Myllypuroa, Kontulaa eikä Espoonkaan lähiöitä ei Tapiolaa lukuunottamatta ollut olemassa. Ne tulivat vasta 10-20 vuotta jälkeenpäin. 




> Helsingin itäpuolella ei asu paljon varakasta väkeä Sipoossa, koska siellä ei asu ylipäätään paljon väkeä. Liitosalueen väkiluku on 1200, Helsingin 550.000 ja Länsiväylän käytävän noin 140.000. Vaattovaaran esittämä koulutustasokartta on tylyä faktaa.


Sipoon lisäksi idässä on itäväylän varrella nytkin joitakin varakkaamman väen suosimia pientalovoittoisia alueita kuten Kulosaari, Laajasalo, Jollas, Tammisalo, Marjaniemi, Vartiokylä. Mikä on niiden yhteelaskettu asukasluku? Toisalta länsiväylän varrella on suuria kerrostalolähiöitä kuten Matinylä, Soukka ja Kivenlahti. Missä kaupngissa Vaattovaara muuten itse asuu, onko hän jonkin sortin kotiinpäinvetäjä? Koulutustasokaan ei kerro kaikkea millainen  elämisen laatu asukkailla keskimäärin missäkin on. Siihen pitää yhdistää muitakin seikkoja kuten ikäjakauma. 




> Eiköhän tämän argumentoinnin nyt voisi jo jättää, kun sillä ei todellakaan ole mitään merkitystä. Jos sillä olisi, Länsiväylän varren yritykset olisivat voineet itse ratkaista työntekijöidensä saavutettavuuden sijoittumalla itään. Ei niiden tarvitse eivätkä ne voi odottaa vuosikymmeniä jotain poliittista emäriitaa metrosta.


Länsiväylän varren suuryritykset olisivat voineet pysyä Helsingin kantakaupungissa jolloin saavutettavuus kaikista ilmansuunnista olisi ollut yhtä hyvä. Ne Keilaniemen pilvenpirtäjät olisi voitu rakentaa esim Ruoholahteen ja Pasilaan. Mutta koska Espoo tarjosi aikoinaan tontteja myydessän ylivoimaisia etuja Helsinkiin verrattuna nimenomaan autoilevalle johtoportaalle,  niin valinta osui monen kohdalla siihen.   Espoo on itse valinnut sellaisen tien kun on valinnut. Kun on vahinko päässyt käymään niin jälkeenpäin epäkohtien korjaaminen on aina vaikeampaa  ja kalliimpaa kuin jos olisi varauduttu tilanteisiin aikaisemmin.




> Mutta eihän sinne tarvitse ratikkaa, kun sinne tulee yksi metroasema! Tämän ovat päättäneet Espoon valtuutetut yleiskaavassaan. Ne samat valtuutetut, jotka joidenkin mielestä ovat olleet niin viisaita kun vihdoin ovat kehottaneet Länsimetro Oy:tä valmistelemaan metron rakentamispäätöstä. Raidejokerin esittelyssä 21.10. Dave Beilinson kaupungin edustajana totesi, ettei Espoolla ole varaa rakentaa Otaniemeen sekä metroa että ratikkaa. Eikä varmaan olekaan, kun sillä hädin tuskin on varaa metroonkaan.


Minua ihmetyttää se, että jokerista ei voi muka rakentaa haara pohjois-Tapiolasta Otaniemeen, tai jos vain jompaankumpaan voi vetää, priorisoida Otaniemeä joka on kasvava alue (Kehäykkösen tunnelin ym vuoksi). Pelkästään Tapiolaan vedettynä se on aika turha.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä tai Vaattovaara emme tarkoita että Espoo olisi yksi keskus kun puhumme yritysten sijoittumisesta Espooseen. Monikeskustaisessa Espoossa saavutettavuus perustuu autoiluun, ja silloin ei ole merkitystä sillä, onko joku työpaikka jossain keskuksessa vai vain Länsiväylän varrella. Espoossa rakenne on muutamasta keskusmaisesta alueesta huolimatta täysin hajallaan, mutta sillä ei ole autoilun kannalta merkitystä. Riittää, että yritys sijaitsee jossain autoliikenneverkon alueella.


Näinhän se tietenkin on karkeasti, mutta onko Espoolla mielestäsi mitään toivoa muunlaiseksi kaupungiksi kuin autokaupungiksi, ja jos on, niin pitääkö muutosten aikaansaamiseksi tarjota  keppiä vai porkkanaa vai annetaanko asioiden hoitua itsestään vapaan markkinatalouden periaattein? Mun oma näkemykseni on, että jos ei mitään tehdä, tai tarjotaan vain porkkanoita joihin ei kukaan oikeasti tartu, niin jatkuu tällaisena kunnes jokin öljykriisi tms saa ihmiset miettimään tarkemmin asioita. 




> Niin minustakin. Kuopion kaavoituspäällikkö Leo Kososen ratkaisu omassa kaupungissaan onkin antaa periksi ja huolehtia siitä, että uudesta kaupunkirakenteesta tulee parempaa. Kuopion laajenemistapaa ei kuitenkaan minusta voi soveltaa Helsingin seudulla, mutta tuota periaatetta voi. Tietenkin siellä, missä täydentävä toiminnallinen monipuolistaminen on mahdollista, se kannattaa tehdä.


Mitkä ovat ne Kuopion periaatteet paremman kaupungin aikaansaamiseksi? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näinhän se tietenkin on karkeasti, mutta onko Espoolla mielestäsi mitään toivoa muunlaiseksi kaupungiksi kuin autokaupungiksi...


TramWest on yksi yritys tuoda houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä autokaupunkirakenteeseen. Kerrostaloalueet voidaan jotenkin hoitaa, pientalolämpäreet ovat vaikeampia.




> Mitkä ovat ne Kuopion periaatteet paremman kaupungin aikaansaamiseksi?


Lyhyesti sanottuna sellainen kaavoitus, jossa otetaan huomioon joukkoliikenteelle toimiva reitti ja suunnitellaan pysäkkien paikat sekä maankäyttö pysäkkeihin tukeutuvaksi. Ollaan myös realisteja siten, että ei kuvitella voitavan tarjota korkeatasoista joukkoliikennettä kaikkialla. Mutta tiedetään, milloin tehdään autokaupunkia, ei niin, että sitä vaan syntyy.




> Tarkoitin sitä, että jos TKK olisi idässä, ei idässä olisi niin massiivisia kerrostalolähiöitä kuin nyt, vaan koko itä-Helsinki olisi pientalopainotteisempi.


Minä vain en näe näille asioille yhteyttä. Ei TKK pakota kaavoittamaan ympäristöönsä kerrostaloja tai pientaloja, ne ratkaisut tehdään muilla perustein.




> Sipoon lisäksi idässä on itäväylän varrella nytkin joitakin varakkaamman väen suosimia pientalovoittoisia alueita kuten Kulosaari, Laajasalo, Jollas, Tammisalo, Marjaniemi, Vartiokylä. Mikä on niiden yhteelaskettu asukasluku?


Sen voi laskea kaupungin tilastotietojen perusteella. Niitä löytyy taulukkoina H:gin tietokeskuksen sivuilta. Eivät näiden alueiden asukkaat kuitenkaan muuto koko Itä-Helsingin kuvaa. On Espoossakin erivärisiä länttejä, mutta hallitsevat värit ovat idässä ja lännessä vastakkaiset.




> Missä kaupngissa Vaattovaara muuten itse asuu, onko hän jonkin sortin kotiinpäinvetäjä?


Ei tutkijan kotipaikalla ole merkitystä sille, minkälaista on käytössä oleva tilastoaineisto.




> Länsiväylän varren suuryritykset olisivat voineet pysyä Helsingin kantakaupungissa jolloin saavutettavuus kaikista ilmansuunnista olisi ollut yhtä hyvä.


Mutta ne pitivät parempana sijoittua Länsiväylän varteen. Niiden näkökulmasta saavutettavuus oli parempi siellä, ja siinä se.




> Minua ihmetyttää se, että jokerista ei voi muka rakentaa haara pohjois-Tapiolasta Otaniemeen, tai jos vain jompaankumpaan voi vetää, priorisoida Otaniemeä joka on kasvava alue (Kehäykkösen tunnelin ym vuoksi). Pelkästään Tapiolaan vedettynä se on aika turha.


No karkeasti sanottuna, on helpompi järjestää bussilinja välille Otaniemi  Leppävaara kuin kehittää joukkoliikennepalvelua Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran välille siten, että palvellaan muutakin kuin Leppävaaran asemaa ja muutamaa Otaniemessä olevaa pysäkkiä. Ja jos kysyntä ratikalle Tapiolan suunnalla on suurempi kuin Otaniemen suunnalla, silloin Tapiola on ykkösvaihtoehto.

Mutta ongelmanhan tässä muodostaa metromainen ajattelu, että raideliikenne on vain yksi rata ja yksi linja. Vaikka sentään idässäkin metrorata on haaroitettu. Tässä asiassa kannattaa vaikuttaa espoolaisiin valtuutettuihin. He ovat päättäneet ja päättävät tästä asiasta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lyhyesti sanottuna sellainen kaavoitus, jossa otetaan huomioon joukkoliikenteelle toimiva reitti ja suunnitellaan pysäkkien paikat sekä maankäyttö pysäkkeihin tukeutuvaksi. Ollaan myös realisteja siten, että ei kuvitella voitavan tarjota korkeatasoista joukkoliikennettä kaikkialla. Mutta tiedetään, milloin tehdään autokaupunkia, ei niin, että sitä vaan syntyy.


Eli on siis tiivistetävä yhdyskuntarakennetta siellä missä se on tarkoituksenmukaista, vai kuinka? Espoo tiivistyy pikkuhiljaa, vaikka hitaasti, mutta katse on pk-seudulla käännettävä kehäkolmosen ulkopuolisiin alueisiin ettei toisteta samoja virheitä. Markkinavoimat pyrkivät nimenomaan hajoavaan rakenteeseen niin kauan kuin autoilua ei rajoita mikään. Se on nähty vähittäiskaupan alalla ja myös asunto- ja työpaikkarakentsmisen osalta. 




> Minä vain en näe näille asioille yhteyttä. Ei TKK pakota kaavoittamaan ympäristöönsä kerrostaloja tai pientaloja, ne ratkaisut tehdään muilla perustein.


TKK:lla on ollut selvä ohjaava merkitys työpaikkojen sijoittumiselle. Monen länsiväylän varren firman ovat perustaneet TKK:sta valmistuneet ja houkutelleet kaverinsa töihin, ja kun firma on laajentunut, ei olla viitsitty muuttaa muuallekaan koska asiakakat ja sidosryhmät ovat verkostoituneet lähelle toisiaan. Isot institutionaaliset firmat kuten Fortum/Neste, TietoEnator (entinen VTKK), Metsälitto, entinen Outokumpu jne ovat alunperin sijoittuneet sinne siksi että Otaniemessä on alan tutkimusresursseja. Itä-Helsinki taas jäi korkeakoulutuksen puuttumisen vuoksi lapsipuolen asemaan, vaikka muut puitteet olisivat olleet suotuisia toisenlaiseen asukaskehitykseen. Merenrantaakin idässäkin on yhtä lailla kuin Espoossa.




> Mutta ne pitivät parempana sijoittua Länsiväylän varteen. Niiden näkökulmasta saavutettavuus oli parempi siellä, ja siinä se.


Moottoritien merkitys alkoi korostua vasta 1980-luvulla kun alkoi nousukausi, öljy halpeni ja alkoi hillitön työsuhdeautobuumi johon valtiovalta suorastaan kannusti. Saman aikaan Espoo harasi vastaan kaikkia joukkoliikenneuudistuksia, koska ne olivat vanhojen änkyräpäättäjien mielestä täysin turhia ja olisivat vain nostaneet veroäyriä. Uudistuksilla en tarkoita tässä tapauksessa metroa vaan sitä että kertavelotteisista bussifirmojen omista lipuista olisi siirrytty pk-seudun yhteiseen aikaveloitteiseen seutulippuun vaihto-oikeuksineen. Espoo hyväksyi sen vasta 1986. Sekin loi pohjan espoolaisten autoilurakkauteen aikanaan.




> Sen voi laskea kaupungin tilastotietojen perusteella. Niitä löytyy taulukkoina H:gin tietokeskuksen sivuilta. Eivät näiden alueiden asukkaat kuitenkaan muuto koko Itä-Helsingin kuvaa. On Espoossakin erivärisiä länttejä, mutta hallitsevat värit ovat idässä ja lännessä vastakkaiset.


Ovatko ne värit loppujen lopuksi niin vastakkaiset? 

Helsinkiläisten tulonsajien keskimääräiset vuositulot  2006 olivat 28333 /vuosi ja espoolaisten 32921.  Eli hesalaisen euro on 85 senttiä espoolaiseen verrattuna. Ainoa kaupunki pk-seudulla joka ansaitsisi tulla merkityksi kartalla kokonaan eri värillä, on Kauniainen, jossa tienattiin keskimäärin 49255 /vuosi, eli * yli 50 % enemmän kuin Espoossa tai Helsingissä!* Jos pariskunnassa kumpikin ansaitsee sellaisia tuloja niin silloin jo maksaakin asuntolainaa mielellään! Toisalta, jos itä-Helsingin ns sosiaalisesti rakennettujen vuokratalojen asukkaat joutuisivat lähtemään muualle, niin hirveän suuria eroja ei käytännössä olisi idän ja lännen välillä. 




> Mutta ongelmanhan tässä muodostaa metromainen ajattelu, että raideliikenne on vain yksi rata ja yksi linja. Vaikka sentään idässäkin metrorata on haaroitettu. Tässä asiassa kannattaa vaikuttaa espoolaisiin valtuutettuihin. He ovat päättäneet ja päättävät tästä asiasta.


En usko että metromaisuudella on osa tähän ajatteluun. Metromaisesti toteutettuna Jokeri  tulisi kehäykkösen varteen ja todella vain 3-4 pysäkkiä. Onhan se totta että ei se jokeri ilmainen ole, mutta voihan sitä rakentaa vaiheittain.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent1645130E482

Metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä Vuosaaressa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä Vuosaaressa.


...ja jäätelön syönti lisää hukkumisonnettomuuksia.

Jos kaksi asiaa esiintyy samanaikaisesti, se ei tarkoita, että ne liittyvät toisiinsa tai toinen on seurausta toisesta.

Kesällä liikutaan enemmän vesillä kuin talvella. Kesällä syödään enemmän jäätelöä kuin talvella. Molemmat asiat johtuvat siitä, että kesällä on lämpimämpää kuin talvella. Hukkuminen ei vähene lakkaamalla syömästä jäätelöä eikä jäätelön syönti vähene estämällä hukkumisonnettomuudet.

Vuosaareen rakennettiin samaan aikaan metro sekä Meri-Rastilan ja Etelä-Vuosaaren asuinalueet. Näiden alueiden kaupunkirakenteessa tähdättiin hyviin joukkoliikenteen käytön mahdollisuuksiin. Ne myös muuttivat Vuosaaren asukasprofiilia, kun alueille rakennettiin kaupungin vuokra-asuntoja sekä opiskelija-asuntoja. Molempien asukkaat tiedetään keskimääräistä ahkerimmiksi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.

Olisi perusteltua väittä, että metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, jos kaikki muu olisi pysynyt ennallaan. Kun ei pysynyt, Vuosaaresta ei saada tällaista kokemusta. Sen sijaan sitä saatiin 1982, kun metro aloitti liikenteen Itä-Helsinkiin ilman että Itä-Helsingissä tapahtui muita merkittäviä muutoksia. Ja tulos oli, että ei nostanut joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ja samaahan ennustetaan Espoossa: Bussien muuttaminen metron liityntäliikenteeksi ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Ja jos Vuosaaren olisi rakennettu pikaraitiotie ja uutisointi olisi ollut, että 
"Pikaraitiotie lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä", niin tällä palstalla kaikki olisivat todenneet, että näinhän se on ja että jäätelön syöminen lisää hukkumisonnettomuuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisi perusteltua väittä, että metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, jos kaikki muu olisi pysynyt ennallaan. Kun ei pysynyt, Vuosaaresta ei saada tällaista kokemusta. Sen sijaan sitä saatiin 1982, kun metro aloitti liikenteen Itä-Helsinkiin ilman että Itä-Helsingissä tapahtui muita merkittäviä muutoksia. Ja tulos oli, että ei nostanut joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ja samaahan ennustetaan Espoossa: Bussien muuttaminen metron liityntäliikenteeksi ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Muistan että keskusteltiin näistä asioista jossain toisessa ketjussa pari vuotta sitten. Eli lisääkö panostukset raskaan raideliikenteen tarjontaan  joukkoliikennematkustamista vai ei? Sinä pyrit todistamaan itämetro-esimerkillä vuodelta 1982 ja Vuosaaren haaran rakentamisella 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa, että ei lisää. 

Minä taas väitin, että joukkoliikennematkustus kasvoi suhteessa autolikenteeseen verrattuna niillä alueilla joissa tapahtui lisäyksiä YTV:n rautatielähiliikenteessä, ts siellä missä otettiin käyttöön metromaisesti liikennöityjä kaupunkiratoja 1990-2000-luvun taitteen molemmin puolin. 

Kaupunkirataraiteita otettiin käyttöön 1997-2004 välisenä aikana yhteensä 37 km koskien 29 rautatieasemaa Helsingin seudulla eli enemmän kuin metroa on ylipäänsä Helsingissä tai tulee edes olemaan kun länsimetron 1 vaihe valmistuu. Kaupunkiradathan eivät tarkoittaneet uusia ratoja vaan vanhojen pääratojen kapasiteetin lisäämistä 4-raiteisiksi, ja siten lähijunien vuorovälien tihentämistä, ja asemien uusimista niin että junaan pääseminen muuttui helpommaksi. Täysin metroa vastaava joukkoliikennejärjestelmähän se ei vielä ole, mutta selvä parannus aikaisempaan käytäntöön.

Muutosten myötä useimmilla asemilla YTV:n sisällä junien kulkutiheys tiheni entisestä n puolesta tunnista 10-20 minuuttiin. Lisäksi muutettiin bussiliikenne, joka ennen kulki vain lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan, niin että luotiin lähiöstä lähiöön asemien kautta kulkevia liityntälinjoja, ja vähennettiin keskustaan suoraan kulkevien bussilinjojen määrää niistä alueista.

Nämä muutokset johtivat siihen että joukkoliikenteen suosio kasvoi tasaisesti tai ei ainakaan laskenut suhteessa autoiluun useimmilla niillä alueilla jotka olivat välittömästi ratojen varsilla sekä liityntäiikenteen parissa. Vastaavasti useimmilla niillä alueilla jotka olivat vain Helsinkiin johtavien bussilinjojen palveltavina eri puolella pk-seutua, ja lähellä moottori- tai kehäteitä, väheni joukkoliikennematkustus.

Kanta-Helsingissä joukkoliikennematkustus lisääntyi hiukan, samoin "vanhan" itämetron varrella, ja isompi kasvuhyppäys tapahtui siis Vuosaaren metron ja Vuosaaren isojen lähiökohteiden valmistuttua.

Silloin kun Vuosaaren metroa ja kaupunkiratoja otettiin käyttöön valmistui toki uusia asumalähiöitä ja kauppakeskuksia ratojen varsille, mutta niin valmistui myös paljon niillekin alueille jonne ei mennyt mitän rataa lähimaillekaan, esim länsiväylän varteen ja Tuusulanväylän, lentokentän ja kehäkolmosen tuntumaan. 

Ratojen varsilla joukkoliikennematkustus kasvoi siis nopeammin kuin autoilu keskimäärin, mutta motareiden varsilla se laski tai kasvoi vähemmän kuin autoilu.

Mitä tällä haluan todistaa? No tietenkin sitä, että jos jättää jotain tekemättä, niin ei se ainakaan paranna asiaa. Ja että Vuosaari itsessään on liian niukasti rajattu alue että se todistaa mitään, vaan että suuremmat kokonaisuudet ratkaisevat.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja jos Vuosaaren olisi rakennettu pikaraitiotie ja uutisointi olisi ollut, että...


Pikku-Huopalahti rakennettiin samaan aikaan kuin raitiotie, samoin Katajanokka, Pasila, Arabianranta. En ole huomannut sellaista hehkutusta kuin nyt Vuosaaren kohdalla ja jo keväällä metron kuljettajattomuutta perusteltaessa. Mistähän mahtaa johtua?

Raitioliikenteen suosiosta suhteessa bussiliikenteeseen on konkreettista näyttöä, jopa Suomesta. Negatiivisella tavalla Turusta, kun ratikat muutettiin busseiksi, eikä mikään muu muuttunut. Näitä esimerkkejä löytyy myös ulkomailta, ja niitä on JLF:lläkin jo aikaisemmin käyty läpi.

Kansainvälisesti yleisesti hyväksytty asia on raideliikennekerroin, eli käsitteenä se tosiasia, että joukkoliikenne houkuttelee paremmin raideliikenteenä kuin bussiliikenteenä. Tieteellisesti on kiistanalaista, mistä tämä johtuu, mutta kukaan ei kiistä sitä, että tilastoista vaan näin voidaan havaita.

Toisin kuin Rainer kirjoitti, pk-seudun kaupunkiratahankkeet eivät ole lisänneet joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ne ovat lisänneet junan käyttöä, mutta vähentäneet saman verran bussien käyttöä. Ja syy lienee sama kuin metron kanssa: liityntäliikennekonsepti. Tämä siis on oma olettamani, syytä ei ole mitenkään selvitetty.

Itse olen sillä kannalla, että oletan raideliikennekertoimen johtuvan yksinkertaisesti siitä, että raideliikenteessä matkustajan kokema palvelu on parempi kuin samaa yhteyttä palvelevassa bussiliikenteessä. Palvelukokemus koostuu monista asioista, joita on mm. hiljan selvitetty LVM:n JOTU-projektin tutkimuksessa Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasotekijöiden arvottaminen. Helsingissäkin sekä metro että paikallisjunaliikenne menestyisivät, jos liityntäliikennekonsepti ei kumoaisi muita raideliikenteen palvelutasohyötyjä. Näin näyttää käyvän, kun kerran joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei raideliikenteen osuuden lisäämisestä kuitenkaan nouse.

Eli täsmällisyyden vuoksi: En väitä, ettei metro Helsingissäkin houkuttele joukkoliikenteeseen enemmän käyttäjiä kuin bussit. Mutta kuten Rainer kirjoitti, pitää katsoa kokonaisuutta. Metron ja liityntäliikenteen muodostama kokonaisuus ei houkuttele. Jos tälle jotain todistusta halutaan, niin hieman heppoinen todiste on kesäinen bussilinja 99. Eipä sillä metron kanssa rinnan kulkevana suurta suosiota ole ollut. Tosin arvaan, että suuri osa matkustajista ei ole edes tajunnut koko linjan olemassaoloa.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

En uskonutkaan, että kyseinen uutinen saisi suosiota tällä palstalla, vaan enemmänkin todisteluryöpyn, jonka mukaan se on käytännössä huuhaata.

Pikku Huopalahtea on vähän paha verrata Vuosaareen. Alueelle tuli ratikka hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa, talojen valmistumisen aikaan. Muistaakseni HAKA urakoi nämä vähemmän edustavat elementtikolossit. Alueen rakentaminen eteni sitten Paciuksenkadun suuntaan. Pikku Huopalahtelaisilla on ollut myös käytössään Mannerheimintien bussit ja myös osittain mahdollisuus tukeutua niihin jo Vihdintiellä.

Jos Pikku Huopalahtea haluttaisiin suoraan verrata Vuokkiin, tulisi alueen olla ollut vain liityntämahdollisuuden takana oleva alue. Näin voitaisiin todeta, että kun enää ei ole liityntäbusseja ja Pikku Huopalahdessa on niiden sijasta ratikka 10, niin käyttäjämäärä on noussut.

HKL:n uutisessa kuitenkin todetaan joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuksista. Näin ollen on täysin selvää, että jos Vuosaaren sillan ylittää ihmisiä enemmän joukkoliikenteellä kuin ennen metroa, metro on ollut vaikuttava tekijä.
Minulle se on helppo ymmärtää. Metrossa on tilaa istua, se kulkee tasaisesti, on mukava ja nopea. Istuminen ahtaassa bussissa ei houkuta, ainakaan minua.

Ihmiset mieltävät metron nopeaksi, miellyttäväksi ja helpoksi välineeksi, jota joutuu odottamaan pahimmillaan sen 10min, mutta senkin vain hiljaisena aikana.
Jos minulla olisi ollut kesällä asiaa Itäkeskukseen, niin en varmasti olisi ottanut h99-linjaa. Se oli ainakin osittain vanha haitaribussi, kuuma ja hidas. En haluaisi istua sen nykivässä kyydissä Hämeentiellä, vaan mieluimmin minä ja varmaan moni muukin ottaa seisomapaikan nopeassa metrossa, vaikka täyttä siellä kesällä olikin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisin kuin Rainer kirjoitti, pk-seudun kaupunkiratahankkeet eivät ole lisänneet joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ne ovat lisänneet junan käyttöä, mutta vähentäneet saman verran bussien käyttöä. Ja syy lienee sama kuin metron kanssa: liityntäliikennekonsepti. Tämä siis on oma olettamani, syytä ei ole mitenkään selvitetty.


Jos annat vähäsen aikaa, niin hommaan ne todisteet jonka mukaan joukkoliikenne lisääntyi tai pystyi säilyttämään markkinaosuutensa autoiluun verrattuna juuri alueilla joihin kaupunkiradat rakennettiin, myös liityntäkohteissa. Muualla, alueilla joilla ei ollut mitään kosketusta kaupunkiratoihin, esim tyypillisillä moottoritienvarsilähiissä, se väheni. Mulla on nimenomaan sellainen muistikuva. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minulle se on helppo ymmärtää. Metrossa on tilaa istua, se kulkee tasaisesti, on mukava ja nopea. Istuminen ahtaassa bussissa ei houkuta, ainakaan minua.


Tilalla istua ja lukea on suuri merkitys joukkoliikenteen käyttökokemukseen. 

Bussit ja Helsingin nykyiset ratikat on kalustettu pienikokoisille naisille sekä lapsille, ei normaalikokoisille ihmisille. Junassa ja metrossa on taas ihan riittävästi tilaa keskimittaisillekin miehille. Eri liikennevälineiden istumapaikat eivät ole yhteismitallisia, vaan mukavuudessa on suuri ero.

Uusille ratikoilla on suuri haaste, miten ratikkaan saadaan junamaista väljyyttä ja silti riittävästi istumapaikkoja. Myös bussiliikenteen houkuttelevuutta voitaisiin merkittävästi parantaa siirtymällä ainakin yli 20 minuutin matkoilla 1+2 istumajärjestykseen ja lisäämällä jatkatilaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Junassa ja metrossa on taas ihan riittävästi tilaa keskimittaisillekin miehille.


Lieköhän sillä hirveän paljon merkitystä, kun miehet eivät kuitenkaan Suomessa junilla ja metroilla liiku.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos annat vähäsen aikaa, niin hommaan ne todisteet jonka mukaan joukkoliikenne lisääntyi tai pystyi säilyttämään markkinaosuutensa autoiluun verrattuna juuri alueilla joihin kaupunkiradat rakennettiin, myös liityntäkohteissa. Muualla, alueilla joilla ei ollut mitään kosketusta kaupunkiratoihin, esim tyypillisillä moottoritienvarsilähiissä, se väheni. Mulla on nimenomaan sellainen muistikuva.


Sellaista tarkkaa matskua joissa olisi eritelty alueittain on "ulkopuolisen" lähes mahdotonta löytää netistä ilman että tilaa eriksen jostain. 

Tässä YTV:n liikenneosaston vuosikertomuksessa vuodelta 2003 http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/EBF7B...kenneVSK03.pdf  sivulla 4 ja YTV:n tavoitelinjastosuunnitelmasta v 2007 http://www.hel2.fi/helakanslia/Kaupu.../072410076.pdf sivut 12-13 on esitetty matkustajamäärien kehitystä 1990-2000 -lukujen taitteesta. 

Ensimmäisessä dokkarissa kerrotaan seudullisten bussien ja junien matkustamisen kehitys (siis Helsingin sisäinen liikenne ei ole mukana), ja toisessa on mukana koko pk-seutu, myös Helsinki, mutta ei eritelty liikennevälineittäin. 

Kun näitä dokkareita lukee rinnan niin panee merkille että itse seudulla *ilman Helsinkiä* (dokkari 1, s 4) joukkoliikennematkat ovat pysyneet samalla tasolla 2001-2003, ja junamatkat ovat kasvaneet ja bussimatkat vähentyneet. Niissä kaavioissa dokkarisa 2 joissa Helsingin sisäisillä välineillä tehdyt matkat on mukana, niin näkee että koko PK-seudulla oltiin huippulukemissa  v 2001, mutta siitä tultiin vähän alas vuoteen 2005, mutta se  koko lasku tapahtui Helsingin sisäisten matkojen osalta. Se tarkoittaa sitä että laskua on täytynyt tapahtua tuona aikana eniten *Helsingin sisäisillä bussi- ja raitiovaunulinjoilla*, eli juuri sellaisilla yhteysväleillä joihin ei olla tehty mitään suuria muutoksia. Siellä missä on tapahtunut suuria muutoksia, eli nimenomaan seutuliikenteessä, jossa on otetu käyttöön kaupunkiratoja ja liityntäliikennettä, ovat matkustajamäärät pysyneet ennallaan. Jos oikein suurennuslaseilla lukee pylväikköä s 13 oikeassa laidassa, niin havaitsee että Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä tapahtui kasvua v 2002-2005 eli ajanjaksona joka osuu sen jälkeen kun Leppävaaran kaupunkirata otettiin käyttöön.

Jos vielä vertaa saman ajankohdan autoliikenteen kehitykseen, joka on ollut n 2%/v v 2000-2004 tämän kaavion mukaan : http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/seutu_ymparist...nnesuorite.htm , niin se ei ole noussut yhtä paljon kuin junaliikenne samaan aikaan.  Sitten täytyy muistaa, että seudun asukaslukukin on kasvanut, ja kutakuinkin samalla prosenttiluvulla kuin autoliikenne, mutta asukaslukujen kasvu on tapahtunut tasaisesti ympäri koko seutua, ei tiettyjen liikennemuotojen alueilla,  ja että ihmisten elintaso ja ostovoima ylipäänsä kasvoi tuona aikana, mutta siitä huolimatta autoliikenne ei kasvaut väestönkasvua enemmän.

Kun tätä kokonaisuutta katselee, niin vaikea se on tulkita tuloksia sen suuntaisiksi että raideliikennehankkeet pk-seudulla 1990-2000 -lukujen taitteessa olisivat olleet hukkaanheitettyjä investointeja. Jos niitä ei olisi toteutttu, niin olisi autoilu kasvanut enemmän, joukkoliikene vähentynyt koko seudulal enemmän kuin toteutui, ja junaliikenne ei olisi saanut lisää matkustajia ollenkaan.

Jos jollakin on tarkempia dokkareita saatavilla, joissa näkisi kehityksen eri liikennekäytävillä ja niiden vaikutusalueilla, niin saa mielellään esittää täällä, ja omia tulkintojaan niistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Jos oikein suurennuslaseilla lukee pylväikköä s 13 oikeassa laidassa, niin havaitsee että Espoon sisäisessä liikenteessä tapahtui kasvua v 2002-2005 eli ajanjaksona joka osuu sen jälkeen kun Leppävaaran kaupunkirata otettiin käyttöön.


Voiko tämän käsittää niin että matkustajat jotka ennen pääsivät bussilla suoraan Helsinkiin (eli käyttivät kerran seutubussia per matka), siirtyivät kaupunkiradalle ja liityntäbussiin (eli käyttivät samaan matkaan sekä Espoon sisäistä bussiliikennettä plus seutujunaa)? 

Ja tämä tulkitaan sitten joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvuksi vaikka matka on sama?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voiko tämän käsittää niin että matkustajat jotka ennen pääsivät bussilla suoraan Helsinkiin (eli käyttivät kerran seutubussia per matka), siirtyivät kaupunkiradalle ja liityntäbussiin (eli käyttivät samaan matkaan sekä Espoon sisäistä bussiliikennettä plus seutujunaa)? 
> 
> Ja tämä tulkitaan sitten joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvuksi vaikka matka on sama?


On voinut johtua siitä että aiemmin yksi nousu on muuttunut kahdeksi, mutta se ei koske kaikkia Espoon matkoja. Mutta se lisäys on voinut johtua osittain siitäkin, osittain siitä että Leppävaaran kaupalliset palvelut paranivat tuona ajankohtana, mikä johti siihen että ostoksillä kävijöiden ei ollut  pakko lähteä Helsinkiin hakemaan mitä tarvitsee, tai että samalla kun vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa Leppävaarasa, poiketaan ostoksilla, niin että ei tarvitse erikseen tehdä toista matkaa sitä varten.

Täytyy myös muistaa, että ostosmatkoja kun tekee, niin oma auto on lähiöissä asuville monelle se ainoa valinta, jos joukkoliikenne pikkasenkin takkuilee.

Joka tapauksessa, jos liityntäbussit + kaupunkirata olisivat epäonnistuneet tavoitteissaan, sen olisi pitänyt näkyjä matkojen vähenemisenä sekä seutumatkojen että Espoon sisäisten matkojen osalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voiko tämän käsittää niin että matkustajat jotka ennen pääsivät bussilla suoraan Helsinkiin (eli käyttivät kerran seutubussia per matka), siirtyivät kaupunkiradalle ja liityntäbussiin (eli käyttivät samaan matkaan sekä Espoon sisäistä bussiliikennettä plus seutujunaa)? 
> 
> Ja tämä tulkitaan sitten joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvuksi vaikka matka on sama?


Juuri näin. Helsingin seudulla tilastoidaan nousuja. Kun joukkoliikennematka muuttuu vaihdottomasta vaihdolliseksi, kasvaa nousujen määrä tuplaksi. Se EI ole joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä.

Minulla on muistikuva, että täällä foorumilla on joskus referoitu kaupunkiratojen ennen-jälkeen -tutkimuksia. Nyt en muista, mistä ne löytyvät, enkä jaksa ryhtyä etsimään. Mutta jos ne löytyvät, niin sieltä se tieto sitten näkyy. Eikä tarvitse spekuloida yhdistelemällä hajatietoja sieltä täältä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Pikku Huopalahtea haluttaisiin suoraan verrata Vuokkiin, tulisi alueen olla ollut vain liityntämahdollisuuden takana oleva alue. Näin voitaisiin todeta, että kun enää ei ole liityntäbusseja ja Pikku Huopalahdessa on niiden sijasta ratikka 10, niin käyttäjämäärä on noussut.


Vuosaaren metro rakennettiin samaan aikaan Etelä-Vuosaaren ja Meri-Rastilan kanssa. Sitä ei tehty vanhaan Pohjois-Vuosaareen, jonka asukkaat käyttivät ennen liityntäbusseja Itäkeskukseen ja sitten Columbukseen.

Pikku-Huopalahti ja ratikan jatko sinne rakennettiin myös samaan aikaan. Eli Etelä-Vuosaaren, Meri-Rastilan ja Pikku-Huopalahden asukkaat eivät käyttäneet mitään joukkoliikennettä ennen metroa tai ratikka 10:n jatkoa, koska näitä asukkaita ei ollut olemassakaan.

Vuosaaren sillan ylittää nyt joukkoliikenteellä enemmän ihmisiä kuin ennen, koska sillan takana asuu nyt enemmän ihmisiä kuin ennen. Tilanne olisi ollut sama, vaikka metroa ei olisi tehtykään. Ainoa asia, josta voi arvella kehuttavan metroa on metron kanssa samaan aikaan rakennetun alueen asukasmäärä. Voi arvella, että asukkaita olisi vähemmän, jos metroa ei olisi tehty. Teknisesti tosin ei ole mitään syytä siihen, sillä bussit kykenisivät hyvin hoitamaan metron nykyisen kuorman liityntäliikenteenä Itäkeskukseen. Tämän myönsi aikanaan jopa HKL todetessaan samalla, ettei Vuosaaren haara ollut joukkoliikenne- vaan kaupunkirakennehanke, joka ei ole liikennetaloudellisesti perusteltavissa.

Vielä bussista 99. Se ei ajanut Hämeentietä, vaan Sörnäisten rantatietä. Viime kesänä ei ajettu enää vanhoilla nivelautoilla, sillä niitä ei enää ollut ajossa yhtäkään. Eli et taida olla kovin hyvin perillä siitä, mitä joukkoliikenne tänne itään käytännössä on. Tutustuminen tähän voisi ehkä avartaa ajatuksiasi.  :Smile: 

Antero
Idän joukkoliikenteen arkikäyttäjä

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin. Helsingin seudulla tilastoidaan nousuja. Kun joukkoliikennematka muuttuu vaihdottomasta vaihdolliseksi, kasvaa nousujen määrä tuplaksi. Se EI ole joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä.
> 
> Minulla on muistikuva, että täällä foorumilla on joskus referoitu kaupunkiratojen ennen-jälkeen -tutkimuksia. Nyt en muista, mistä ne löytyvät, enkä jaksa ryhtyä etsimään. Mutta jos ne löytyvät, niin sieltä se tieto sitten näkyy. Eikä tarvitse spekuloida yhdistelemällä hajatietoja sieltä täältä.


Varsinaista tarkkoihin tilastoihin perustuvaan tietoon käytyä keskustelua ei ole. Yksi aikaisempi keskustelu oli tämä: http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro-p70...tojen#post7090

Kiinnitin huomiota varsinkin Laten viestiin jonka mukaan Länsiväylän bussimatkustus väheni samaan aikaan kun Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan vaikutusaluen kasvoi. Ja Latella on ymmärtääkseni jotain sisäpiiritietoa kanssa. 

Tämä tukee sitä mitä minäkin halusin todistaa:

- Vaikka pk-seudulla autoilun osuus kasvoi v 2000-2005 tasaisesti 2% eli saman verran kuin väestö kasvoi, niin junamatkustus kasvoi suuremmalla prosenttiosuudella
- Seudun kaupunkirajat ylittävässä liikenteessä matkustajamäärät pysyivät samoina, mutta Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä oli laskua, mutta Espoon sisäisessä kasvua. 

Nämä molemmat seikat todistaavt sen, että tehdyt valinnat, muuttaa rautatiet kaupunkiradoiksi ja katkaisemalla osa suorista bussilinjoista Helsinkiin niiden vaikutusalueilta, pystytiin niillä alueilla  säilyttämään joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta, kun taas siellä missä ei muutoksia tapahtunut, kuten Länsiväylän varrella ja Helsingin sisäisessä bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenteessä, tapahtui laskua. 

Mitä nousuihin tulee, niin matkan muuttuminen vaihdolliseksi Leppävaaran terminaalin kohdalla ei lisää seutumatkojen nousujen määrää, koska junaan noustaan silloin aina Espoon puolella rajaa jos määränpää on Helsingissä. Se lisää vain Espoon sisäisten matkojen nousujen määrää niiden matkustajien osalta jotka tulevat bussilla Leppävaaraan ja vaihtavat junaan. Junamatkojen määrän ja myös henkilökilometrien nousu taas todistaa sen, että juna on saanut kokonaan uusia matkustajia, luultavasti henkilöautoilta, tai se on lisännyt matkustusintoa ylipäänsä.

Olisin enemmän huolestunut siitä,  että mikä on vaikuttanut Helsingin sisäisen bussiliikenteen suosion laskuun. Tarkoitan juuri sitä perinteistä lähiöiden välillä ja lähiöistä keskustaan mutkaisia reittejä puikkelehtivaa bussiliikennettä. Bussiliikenne on 2000-luvulla kasvanut roimasti vain  yhdellä linjalla : 550, ja se ilmeisesti sen ansiosta että se on linja joka toteutustavaltaan matkii raideliikennettä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuosaaren metro rakennettiin samaan aikaan Etelä-Vuosaaren ja Meri-Rastilan kanssa. Sitä ei tehty vanhaan Pohjois-Vuosaareen, jonka asukkaat käyttivät ennen liityntäbusseja Itäkeskukseen ja sitten Columbukseen.
> 
> Pikku-Huopalahti ja ratikan jatko sinne rakennettiin myös samaan aikaan. Eli Etelä-Vuosaaren, Meri-Rastilan ja Pikku-Huopalahden asukkaat eivät käyttäneet mitään joukkoliikennettä ennen metroa tai ratikka 10:n jatkoa, koska näitä asukkaita ei ollut olemassakaan.


Hupsista. Meri-Rastilan "Mogadishu Avenuen" kerrostalot olivat valmiita jo melkein 10 vuotta ennen metron valmistumista. Myös Kallahdessa oli aika vamista jo n 3 vuotta ennen. Kävimme itse v 1996 katsomassa asuntoja sieltä ja silloin siellä oli jo valmista kaupunkia. Metrohan valmistui vasta 1999. Vuosaaren rakentaminen ei toki loppunut siihen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Nyt puhuttiin kulkumuoto-osuuksista. Jos kymmenestä asukkaasta ennen käytti joukkoliikennettä 3 ja myöhemmin 4, kulkumuoto-osuus on noussut.
Jos 10000 asukkaasta 4000 käytti ennen joukkoliikennettä ja nyt 3000, kulkumuoto-osuus on laskenut, vaikka absoluuttinen määrä on isompi verrattuuna tilanteeseen, jossa Vuokissa asui 10 ihmistä.

Onneksi minulla ei ole asiaa Itäkeskukseen kovin usein, mutta tunnen idän järjestelyt aivan hyvin enkä tarvitse niissä opastustasi. Haitaribussi tai ei, Hämeentiellä tai ei, kesäkuumalla istuminen nykivässä ja hikisessä bussissa ei ole mieleeni. 

Vuosaaren haaran rakentaminen on ollut erittäin järkevä toimenpide ja paransi Vuosaaren saavutettavuutta keskustasta merkittävästi, vaikka asia halutaan muuksi muuttaa. Metro tukee Vuosaaren kehittämistä ja se jatketaan länsimetroprojektin yhteydessä satamaan, ainakin pistoraide on tulossa.

Olisikin mielenkiintoista kysyä vuokkilaisilta, mitä mieltä he olisivat siitä, että bussiralli itikseen jatkuisi ja metroa ei olisi. Se, että kyse ei olisi ollut joukkoliikennehankkeesta on saivartelua. Hanke tuki alueen saavutettavuutta ja kaupungin kehittämistä. Ne kulkevat käsi kädessä.

Vaalituloksista päätellen metronvastustus ei ole enää muodissa valtuustossa.

----------


## Kari

> Olisikin mielenkiintoista kysyä vuokkilaisilta, mitä mieltä he olisivat siitä, että bussiralli itikseen jatkuisi ja metroa ei olisi.


Kohta päästään kysymään etelä-espoolaisilta, että mitä mieltä he ovat vastaavasta bussirallista ja vaihtoyhteydestä Matinkylässä. Onhan se nyt aika selvää, että Vuosaaren yhteydet paranivat, kun vaihdollinen metroyhteys vaihdettiin vaihdottomaan, suoraan yhteyteen keskustaan. Espoossahan nyt tehdään päinvastoin: vaihdetaan nopea, suora yhteys hitaampaan vaihdolliseen.

Kari

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Kun arvioidaan Vuosaaren joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ennen ja jälkeen metron, niin on syytä muistaa, että metrolinjan päättyminen Itäkeskukseen oli väliaikaisratkaisu. Keskustasta Pohjois-Vuosaaren matkustaessa vaihto metrosta bussiin Itäkeskuksessa oli periatteessa ihan sama asia kuin nykyinen vaihto Vuosaaressa. Vaihtopysäkki vain on muuttunut.

Columbuksen kieppeille menee nyt tämä kaupunkijuna ja muualle Vuosaareen tarvitaan bussiliityntä, mutta saman liikenteen samalla aikataulutuksella olisi voinut hoitaa toisinkin.

Kevyemmällä raitioratkaisulla olisi siis mahdollista hoitaa yhtä tiheä liikenne Vuosaareen tai Rastilaan asti ja sieltä jatkettaisiin eri puolille Vuosaaren kaduille samassa vaunussa (ilman vaihtoa bussiin). Vuosaaren rataa ei enää muuksi muuteta noin vain, mutta uusilla alueilla voisi toimia toisinkin.

Eikä bussi Rautatientorilta Itäkeskukseen ja vaihto siellä toiseen bussiin ole sen helpompi yhteys kuin metro+bussi. Kävely välineestä toiseen nyt voi olla vähän lyhyempi, kun ovat samassa tasossa.

Liityntäliikenteen todisteleminen yleispätevästi hyväksi tai huonoksi missä vain ei edistä joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Jos päädytään liityntäratkaisuun, niin vaihto pitäisi tehdä mahdollisimman joustavaksi ja helpoksi (laiturin yli, ei pitkiä porrassiirtymiä, ei satojen metrien kiertoja eikä varsinkaan katujen ylityksiä).

Helpon ja hankalan vaihdon vaikutusta matkustajamäärään samankaltaisilla alueilla kannattaisi vertailla. Se kertoisi enemmän kuin ennen-jälkeen-vertailu sellaisesta yhteydestä, jolle ei ole tarjolla vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kohta päästään kysymään etelä-espoolaisilta, että mitä mieltä he ovat vastaavasta bussirallista ja vaihtoyhteydestä Matinkylässä. Onhan se nyt aika selvää, että Vuosaaren yhteydet paranivat, kun vaihdollinen metroyhteys vaihdettiin vaihdottomaan, suoraan yhteyteen keskustaan. Espoossahan nyt tehdään päinvastoin: vaihdetaan nopea, suora yhteys hitaampaan vaihdolliseen.


Vastaukseen vaikuttaa aika palon se, mihin matka suuntautuu. Jos vain Kamppiin ja keskustaan  Mannerheimintien länsipuolelle, niin kielteisesti, jos Mannerheimintien itäpuolelle,  tai jos Lauttasaareen, Tapiolaan, Otanieneen tai Keilaniemeen niin neutraalisti tai myönteisesti. 

Täytyy muistaa että Leppävaaran kaupunkiradankin kohdalla nuristiin siitä että suorat yhteydet Espoosta Munkkiniemeen, Meilahteen ja Töölön katkesivat, vaikka itse keskustaan pääsi nopeammin tai vähintään yhtä nopeasti kuin ennen.




> Liityntäliikenteen todisteleminen yleispätevästi hyväksi tai huonoksi missä vain ei edistä joukkoliikennettä mitenkään. Jos päädytään liityntäratkaisuun, niin vaihto pitäisi tehdä mahdollisimman joustavaksi ja helpoksi (laiturin yli, ei pitkiä porrassiirtymiä, ei satojen metrien kiertoja eikä varsinkaan katujen ylityksiä).


Se minkä minä yritän todistaa, että raskaalla tai kevyelläkin, mutta joka tapauksessa nopealla raideliikenteellä on myönteisiä vaikutuksia jotka usein päihittävät suorat bussiyhteydet, vaikka joutuisi vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa. 




> Helpon ja hankalan vaihdon vaikutusta matkustajamäärään samankaltaisilla alueilla kannattaisi vertailla. Se kertoisi enemmän kuin ennen-jälkeen-vertailu sellaisesta yhteydestä, jolle ei ole tarjolla vaihtoehtoa.


Tämä on se oleellinen asia. Ymmärtääkseni Vuosaaressa vaihto bussista metroon on tehty mahdollisimman helpoksi, tai ainakin helpommaksi kuin mitä se oli Itäkeskuksessa. 

Leppävaarassakin vaihto on tehty aika helpoksi, samoin Malmilla ja Haagassa (Huopalahdessa). Sikäli kun ymmärrän länsimetron piirustuksista, niin Tapiolassa olisi helpompi vaihtaa kuin Matinkylässä, eli näkee selvästi että Mmatinkylän terminaali on ajateltu väliaikaisratkaisuksi kunnes jatko  Kivenlahteen valmistuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Mielestäni vaihto Vuosaaressa ei ole oleellisesti helpompi kuin Itäkeskuksessa. Tulee jopa (joukkoliikenne)kadun ylitys toiseen suuntaan.

Leppävaarassa vaihto Helsinkiin päin on helpompi.

Malmilla vaihto Ala-Malmin torin bussien (54, 512, 79) ja junan välillä on aika hankala: portaita ja pitkiä käytäviä ylös alas talojen läpi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Malmilla vaihto Ala-Malmin torin bussien (54, 512, 79) ja junan välillä on aika hankala: portaita ja pitkiä käytäviä ylös alas talojen läpi.


Se on totta että kun aseman ympärillä ei ole vain yksi bussiterminaali vaan useita bussien lähtöpaikkoja niin hankalaksi tekee. Samantyyppinen tilanne on Espoon keskuksessa jossa on bussien lähtöpaikkoja molemmin puolin rataa sikin sokin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt puhuttiin kulkumuoto-osuuksista. Jos kymmenestä asukkaasta ennen käytti joukkoliikennettä 3 ja myöhemmin 4, kulkumuoto-osuus on noussut.


On aivan sama, puhutaanko absoluuttisista matkamääristä vaiko suhteellisista eli kulkumuoto-osuuksista. Se ei muuta syy-seuraussuhteita miksikään.

Vanhassa Vuosaaressa asui muistaakseni 15.000 ihmistä ja etelään on tehty asunnot 10.000:lle. Matkojen kokonaismäärä kasvaa, koska väestö kasvaa. Kulkumuotojen osuus kasvaa sen mukaan, minkälaista kaupunkirakennetta tehdään. Vanha Vuosaari on pääsääntöisesti autokaupunkia, uusi paremmin joukkoliikenteeseen soveltuvaa. Kulkumuoto-osuus muuttuu siksi, että uudet 10.000 asukasta asutetaan joukkoliikennepainotteiseen rakenteeseen. Entisten asukkaiden kulkumuoto-osuus ei muutu, koska heidän joukkoliikennepalvelunsa pysyy ennallaan.

Ratkaisevaa ei ole se, viekö liityntäliikenne Columbukseen vai Itäkeskukseen. Ratkaisevaa on, että myös kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista on asutusta, eli vaihdottomien keskustamatkojen osuus kasvaa. Ja tätä osuutta kasvatti myös Puotilan asema, jossa osa asukkaista pääsi eroon liityntäliikenteestä.

Rainer korjasi rakentamisaikoja. Ei tietenkään alue kerralla syntynyt, vaan vuosien aikana. Jatkuuhan rakentaminen Vuosaaressa yhä ja siten väestö kasvaa edelleen. Tosin Aurinkolahdessa hintataso ja autopaikkanormit eivät juuri suosi joukkoliikennettä. Ei myöskään etäisyys Columbuksesta eli metroasemasta.

Jos jotain oli valmiina kävelyetäisyydellä kun metroliikenne alkoi, niin silloin korvautui liityntäliikennettä ja joukkoliikenteen käytön nousulle entisessä rakenteessa oli hyvä syy.

Metro ei ole selittävä tekijä, vaan palvelutason muutos. Kuten Ilmari kirjoitti, joukkoliikenteen palvelua olisi parantanut nykymetron rakentamista paljon enemmän se, että metrokalusto voisi kulkea kaduilla ja se olisi korvannut Vuosaaressa ja Puotilassa liityntäliikenteen kokonaan. Silloin se efekti, liitynnän poistuminen, olisi vaikuttanut paljon laajemmalla kuin kolmen aseman lähiympäristössä.

Mutta jos näin olisi tapahtunut, ei sitäkään olisi pitänyt panna ratikkametron ansioksi, vaan pääasiassa sen ansioksi, että liityntäliikennettä korvattiin suoralla yhteydellä.




> Onneksi minulla ei ole asiaa Itäkeskukseen kovin usein, mutta tunnen idän järjestelyt aivan hyvin enkä tarvitse niissä opastustasi. Haitaribussi tai ei, Hämeentiellä tai ei, kesäkuumalla istuminen nykivässä ja hikisessä bussissa ei ole mieleeni.


Tämä kommentti antaakin oikeata painoarvoa arvioillesi siitä, mitä tämän systeemin arkikäyttö on. Tulee mieleeni sanonta: Sillä vakaumuksella, jonka tietämättömyys asioista antaa.




> Metro tukee Vuosaaren kehittämistä ja se jatketaan länsimetroprojektin yhteydessä satamaan, ainakin pistoraide on tulossa.


Vuosaaren satama-alueen kaavassa vaan on sallittu rakentaminen hamassa tulevaisuudessa olevan metrolinjauksen päälle. Ehkä siis tarkoitatkin, että länsimetroa rakennetaan vasta vuosikymmenien kuluttua.  :Smile: 

Vakavasti puhuen, tämän kaavan käsittelyssä olen esittänyt, että liikennöitävä metroraide pitäisi jatkaa edes sataman rajalle, jonne on tilaa tehdä kevyt pinta-asema, kun kerran varausta sataman metroasemalle ei aiota toteuttaa. Pelkäänpä vain, että tämä ei käy mitenkään, koska vähintään kuljettajattomuus tekee mahdottomaksi halvan ja yksinkertaisen ratkaisun. Ja niinpä satamaan töihin matkustavat joutuvat vaihtamaan yhden pysäkinvälin vuoksi sittenkin, kun yhdysraide sataman kautta johtaa Vuosaaren asemalta sinne minne ihmisetkin ovat menossa, mutta bussilla vaan kuljetaan.




> Vaalituloksista päätellen metronvastustus ei ole enää muodissa valtuustossa.


Niin, metroa sokeasti kannattaneet demarit hävisivät Hesassa 5 paikkaa ja käsittääkseni päinvastaisesti ajattelevat perussuomalaiset voittivat 3 paikkaa. SDP:n tappio nosti 4 paikka lisänneet vihreät Hesassa toiseksi suurimmaksi puolueeksi.

Espoossa tulos on vielä tylympi. SDP:n tappio 4 ja perussuomalaisten voitto 7 paikkaa. Ja sielläkin SDP tipahti kolmospuolueeksi.

Paikkamäärien perusteella metron kannatus ei taida olla enää muodissa uusissa valtuustoissa. Siksi en ollenkaan ihmetellyt vaaliyönä Rakel Hiltusen (SDP) kommenttia siitä, että onneksi metrosta ehdittiin jo päättää. Vaikka  kuten HS:n yleisöosastollakin sunnuntaina todettiin  rahoituksesta Espoossa päättää vasta uusi valtuusto, ja ilman rahaahan ei rakenneta. Mutta politiikassahan tappiotkin ovat aina voittoja.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Niin, metroa sokeasti kannattaneet demarit hävisivät Hesassa 5 paikkaa ja käsittääkseni päinvastaisesti ajattelevat perussuomalaiset voittivat 3 paikkaa. SDP:n tappio nosti 4 paikka lisänneet vihreät Hesassa toiseksi suurimmaksi puolueeksi.
> 
> Espoossa tulos on vielä tylympi. SDP:n tappio 4 ja perussuomalaisten voitto 7 paikkaa. Ja sielläkin SDP tipahti kolmospuolueeksi.
> 
> Paikkamäärien perusteella metron kannatus ei taida olla enää muodissa uusissa valtuustoissa. Siksi en ollenkaan ihmetellyt vaaliyönä Rakel Hiltusen (SDP) kommenttia siitä, että onneksi metrosta ehdittiin jo päättää. Vaikka  kuten HS:n yleisöosastollakin sunnuntaina todettiin  rahoituksesta Espoossa päättää vasta uusi valtuusto, ja ilman rahaahan ei rakenneta. Mutta politiikassahan tappiotkin ovat aina voittoja.


Metroa *sokeasti* vastustavat sekä menestyivät (Kok, Ps?), että eivät (Maalaisliitto) ja Vihreistähän ei voi koskaan tietää.
Paikkamäärien perusteella taitaa koko joukkoliikenteen kannatus olla laskussa.
Mutta hyvä kun on Itämetro. Taitaa Itäväylä nykyään olla vähiten ruuhkainen keskustaan johtava väylä. Hyvin mahtuvat kaupunkimaasturit sinne. Täällä idässä on nimittäin myös varakasta väkeä (en todellakaan tarkoita itseäni), ei pelkästään katuojissa örveltäviä sossuasiakkaita.
Lisäksi valtaosa täällä asuvista on tavallisia työssäkäyviä ihmisiä, jotka pitävät metrosta (kauheaa, eihän sellainen voi olla mahdollista). 
Minä muistan ajan ennen metroa. Metro liityntäliikenteineenkin on *selvä parannus entiseen*.

----------


## Kolli

Kaupunginhallituksen kokous 3.11.2008

Asiaa satamatoiminnoilta vapautuvien alueiden kehittämisestä

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela..._alueiden.html

On tärkeää, että parin "välkyn" vastustuksesta huolimatta Stadiin saadaan uusi upea satama. Tämä KH:n teksti kertoo oivallisella tavalla millaisesta asiasta on kysymys, vuosisadan mahdollisuudesta meille stadilaisille.

Valtavia kiinteistökehitys- ja asuntorakentamishankkeita on lähdössä käyntiin ja raivostuttavista haisevista satamaradoista- ja alueista päästään eroon.

On aivan selvää, että kulkumuoto-osuudella on merkitystä. Se on olennainen tekijä kun puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä. Nyt kun on saatu faktaa, että metro on lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, on jostain syystä ihme tarve todistaa, että näin ei olekaan. Ja nimenomaan palvelutason muutoksesta tässä on kysymys: metro nosti palvelutasoa ja houkuttelee suuria kansanjoukkoja käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Tämä käy ilmi HKL:n raportista, jonka HKL on jostain syystä poistanut sivuiltaan.

Tässä YLE:n uutinen:




> *Metro lisäsi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä Vuosaaressa*
> Metroradan käyttöönotto Helsingin Vuosaaressa on lisännyt joukkoliikenteen osuutta Vuosaaren henkilöliikenteessä.
> 
> Vuosaaren metrolinja avattiin kymmenen vuotta sitten.
> 
> Ennen metron käyttöönottoa Vuosaaren rajan ylittävistä joukkoliikennettä käytti arkisin vajaa 40 prosenttia. Vuosi sitten määrä oli lähes 47 prosenttia.
> 
> Suurin lisäys on tapahtunut aamuliikenteessä, jolloin reilusti yli puolet käyttää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metroa *sokeasti* vastustavat sekä menestyivät (Kok, Ps?), että eivät (Maalaisliitto) ja Vihreistähän ei voi koskaan tietää.
> Paikkamäärien perusteella taitaa koko joukkoliikenteen kannatus olla laskussa.


Minun näkemykseni mukaan edelle lainatussa taitaa olla looginen virhe. Jos katsotaan Helsingin ja Espoon puolueita, enemmistö kokoomuslaisista ja vihreistä on nimenomaan metron kannalla. Helsingissä se on sanottu puolueen vaalohjelmassa ja sitä edellytettiin myös ehdokkaaksi otetuilta nykyistä valtuustoa valittaessa. Joten miten niin vihreistä ei tiedä? Maalaisliitolla ei ole edustajia kummassakaan valtuustossa, eikä sennimistä puoluetta ole puoluerekisterissäkään.

Joukkoliikenteen kannatuksen ei pitäisi olla laskussa, jos luetaan vaaliohjelmia. Mutta ilmeisesti niihin ei ole luottaminen?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> On tärkeää, että parin "välkyn" vastustuksesta huolimatta Stadiin saadaan uusi upea satama. Tämä KH:n teksti kertoo oivallisella tavalla millaisesta asiasta on kysymys, vuosisadan mahdollisuudesta meille stadilaisille.


Khs:n tekstissä ei kirjoiteta mitään välkkyjen vastustuksesta, joten en ymmärrä, miten toteamus liittyy viitattuun tekstiin. Kukaan ei liene kiistänyt sitä, että satamien siirto nykyisiltä paikoiltaan ei olisi merkittävin kaupunkirakenteen muutos sitten Töölön ja Vallilan-Hermannin rakentamisen. Mutta ehkäpä vielä merkittävämpi muutos olisi voinut olla vastaavan kerrosalan rakentaminen ilmasto-olosuhteiltaan suojaisan ja suurelta osin luonnontilaisen nykyisen Vuosaaren sataman alueelle. Jotain sellaistahan nyt tavoitellaan Sipoon liitosalueen kanssa.

Lähiöiden rakentaminen Vuosaaren sataman paikallei ei tosin olisi ollut yhtä kiinnostavaa rakennusliikkeille ja kiinteistösijoittajille, jotka tietävät, että raitioliikenteen ulottuvilla kantakaupungin kyljessä asunnoilla on huomattavasti parempi kysyntä kuin jossain metsälähiössä viimeisen metroaseman liityntäbussin linjan varrella.




> Valtavia kiinteistökehitys- ja asuntorakentamishankkeita on lähdössä käyntiin ja raivostuttavista haisevista satamaradoista- ja alueista päästään eroon.


Ei radoista ja satama-alueista mitenkään eroon ole päästy, ne vaan siirtyvät toiseen paikkaan raivostuttamaan toisia ihmisiä. Vuosaarelaiset eivät ole järin innostuneita sataman tuomasta liikenteestä, erityisesti vaarallisten aineiden kuljetuksista, joita ei saa viedä tunnelin kautta.

Itse en ole huomannut satamissa tai satamaradoissa mitään erityistä sellaista hajua, joka ei siirtyisi toimintojen mukana uuteen satamaan. Eiköhän meri ja laivat haise sielläkin. Radan haju on minulle vähän vieras käsite, ellet tarkoita kyllästettyjen ratapölkkyjen hajua.




> On aivan selvää, että kulkumuoto-osuudella on merkitystä. Se on olennainen tekijä kun puhutaan joukkoliikenteestä. Nyt kun on saatu faktaa, että metro on lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, on jostain syystä ihme tarve todistaa, että näin ei olekaan. Ja nimenomaan palvelutason muutoksesta tässä on kysymys: metro nosti palvelutasoa ja houkuttelee suuria kansanjoukkoja käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Tämä käy ilmi HKL:n raportista, jonka HKL on jostain syystä poistanut sivuiltaan.


Sääli kun palaat tälle saman asian jauhamisen tielle kykenemättä mitenkään perustelemaan heittojasi. Johan tuo vanha uutinen ja sen taustat on käyty läpi. Ei ole mitään uutta ja kirjoittamisen arvoista hehkuttaa omaa intoasi.

Ei ole mikään ihme tarve pyrkiä pysymään totuudessa ja ymmärtää sekä selittää asiat oikein. Jos olet eri mieltä siitä, mikä on totuus, niin osoita se. Jos ei onnistu, hyväksy totuus. Tietenkin saat olla asioista mitä mieltä hyvänsä, Suomessa on mielipiteen vapaus. Mutta älä sekoita mielikuvia ja todellisuutta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

KH:n teksti on omansa, en ole sanonut sen puhuvan välkyistä, luepa uudestaan mitä kirjoitin. Totesin omana henkilökohtaisena kommenttinani, että tietyt "välkyt" vastustivat tätä tärkeää hanketta, jonka vaikutukset ovat valtavat ja hyödylliset. Uusi satamarata kulkee pääosin tunnelissa ja ei siten häiritse paljoa ihmisiä. Vuokin uusi satama on moderni ja täysin eri maata kuin nykyinen tilanne, jossa satamat ovat hajallaan ympäri kaupunkia ja kauhistuttava rekkaralli jyrää kaupungin läpi. Kun olet kerran niin hyvin perillä, että vuokkilaiset eivät pidä satamasta, olet varmaan tehnyt jonkin tutkimuksen siitä, tiedemies kun olet. Seuraavan kerran kun teet Vuokissa tutkimusta, kysy, haluavatko he, että suorat bussiyhteydet keskustaan palautetaan ja syntinen metro lopettaa liikennöintinsä Vuokkiin. Ymmärrän, että haluat saivarrella, mutta nimenomaan keskustassa päästään eroon radoista ja ihmeellisistä reuna-alueista, kun satama lähtee. Esim. Rautatiekatujen väliin on tulossa vaikka mitä sinne kanjoniin. 

Marjaniemeläisten on tietysti helppo nimitellä metroa tätä samaa tekee edes toinen Eirassa asuva insinööri, joka tehtailee metrosta valituksia ja on tehnyt sitä 1970-luvulta lähtien. 

Luotan teidän tiedemiesten asiantuntemukseen tällä palstalla, olette älykköjä ja kaikki kadehtivat teitä. Siksi tiedän olevani niin mitätön ihminen, että minun perusteluni ei teitä kirjailijaälykköjä vakuuta. Mutta lukaisepa se HKL:n tutkimus läpi, niin siitä käy ilmi se kulkumuoto-osuuden nousu. Sitä samaista kulkumuoto-osuutta käytetään muuten myös poikittaisen liikenteen kehittämisessä, sen nostaminen on nimenomaan tavoite. Sinä selität täällä omalla tavallasi asioita, osalle porukasta olet Jumala, osalle taas et, vaan yksi metronvastustaja ja kepulainen politrukki.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ymmärrän, että haluat saivarrella, mutta nimenomaan keskustassa päästään eroon radoista ja ihmeellisistä reuna-alueista, kun satama lähtee. Esim. Rautatiekatujen väliin on tulossa vaikka mitä sinne kanjoniin.


Siitä lienevät kaikki yhtä mieltä, että on hyvä asiat että satamat häipyvät kantakaupungista ja rannat saadaan kaupunkilaisten käyttöön asuin-, työpaikka- ja virkistysalueiksi (työpaikka tosin se satamakin on...).

Kyse lieneekin siitä, että monikaan ei pitänyt Vuosaarta sopivana paikkana satamalle mm. Porvarinlahden lintualueesta johtuen, vaan olisi halunnu sataman "jonnekin muualle".

Asiat eivät aina/yleensä ole mustavalkoisia, ja tämä pätee myös mm. Länsimetroon. Ns. virallisen suunnitelman vastustaja ei siis automaattisesti ole nykymallin kannattaja.




> Luotan teidän tiedemiesten asiantuntemukseen tällä palstalla, olette älykköjä ja kaikki kadehtivat teitä. Siksi tiedän olevani niin mitätön ihminen, että minun perusteluni ei teitä kirjailijaälykköjä vakuuta. Mutta lukaisepa se HKL:n tutkimus läpi, niin siitä käy ilmi se kulkumuoto-osuuden nousu. Sitä samaista kulkumuoto-osuutta käytetään muuten myös poikittaisen liikenteen kehittämisessä, sen nostaminen on nimenomaan tavoite. Sinä selität täällä omalla tavallasi asioita, osalle porukasta olet Jumala, osalle taas et, vaan yksi metronvastustaja ja kepulainen politrukki.


Muistahan vanha "totuus": Vale -> Emävale -> Tilasto -> Venäläinen tiedotus (-> EMME/2 -> RaideYVA)... Tilastoistakin saa kaikkea "jännää" irti, jos niitä lukee kuin piru raamattua...  :Biggrin: 

Mitäs luulisit, että tapahtuu joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudelle, jos metrolinjalle rakennetaan uusi asema ja sen ympäristöön opiskelija-asuntoja? Mitä luultavimmin kulkumuoto-osuus nousee...

Entäs jos saman aseman ympäristöön rakennetaan omakotitaloja kaasugrillimiehille(tm)? Eikohän se kulkumuoto-osuus laske...

Jälkimmäisen tapauksen ei tosin tarvitsisi olla itsestään selvyys, mutta valitettavasti näin toistaiseksi on... Raide-Jokerin myötä esim. Laajalahdessa olisi mahdollisuus nähdä, onko näin tulevaisuudessakin... Samoin Kruunuvuorenrannassa tulee olemaan vastaava tilanne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entäs jos saman aseman ympäristöön rakennetaan omakotitaloja kaasugrillimiehille(tm)? Eikohän se kulkumuoto-osuus laske...
> 
> Jälkimmäisen tapauksen ei tosin tarvitsisi olla itsestään selvyys, mutta valitettavasti näin toistaiseksi on... Raide-Jokerin myötä esim. Laajalahdessa olisi mahdollisuus nähdä, onko näin tulevaisuudessakin... Samoin Kruunuvuorenrannassa tulee olemaan vastaava tilanne.


Ei tarvitse olla itestään selvyys. Esim Kauniainen rakennetiin 1900-luvun alussa väljäksi huvila-alueeksi radan varteen aikansa kaasugrillimiehille, mutta siellä on joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus aina ollut korkea. 

Oilisikohan sellaisessa teoriassa jotain perää, että jos asuinalue rakennetaan ajankohtana jolloin autoja ei ole, tai autoilua on jotenkin säännösteltyä tai asenteet sitä kohtaan vähemmän sallivia, alueesta tulee "itsestään" joukkoliikennealue, ja pysyy sellaisena senkin jälkeen kun autoilu muualla yleistyy?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Oilisikohan sellaisessa teoriassa jotain perää, että jos asuinalue rakennetaan ajankohtana jolloin autoja ei ole, tai autoilua on jotenkin säännösteltyä tai asenteet sitä kohtaan vähemmän sallivia, alueesta tulee "itsestään" joukkoliikennealue, ja pysyy sellaisena senkin jälkeen kun autoilu muualla yleistyy?


Tottumuksiksi tuota kutsutaan. Harvat joukkoliikenteestä autoon ja toisin päin vaihtavat ennen kuin hyödyt vaihtamisesta ovat riittävän suuria. Kun joukkoliikenne on juostenkustua -- hidasta, vaivalloista ja kallista --, autolijan kaupunkiin on helppo liittyä. Kun taas ruuhkat pysäyttävät autoliikenteen, junalla voittaa monta minuuttia päivittäin -- useimmat kuitenkin haluavat kymmenien minuuttien edun ennen harkintaa, kävelyä tulee suomalaisessa nykykaupungissa kuitenkin enemmän.

Puskurit kumpaankin suuntaan ovat merkittäviä, vaikka suurin markkinointivoima keskittyykin juuri autokauppiaisiin.

----------


## Albert

> Siitä lienevät kaikki yhtä mieltä, että on hyvä asiat että satamat häipyvät kantakaupungista ja rannat saadaan kaupunkilaisten käyttöön asuin-, työpaikka- ja virkistysalueiksi (työpaikka tosin se satamakin on...).


Eivät muuten ole. Ympäristo ja virikeympäristö vaan köyhtyy. Muistan vielä Katajanokan sataman, rahtilaivat ja satamanosturit. Ja kaipaan niitä yhä.
Satamien tilalle tulee harmaita kuutioita tai "arkkitehtien unelmia". Minä en niitä kaipaa.

----------


## GT8N

> Marjaniemeläisten on tietysti helppo nimitellä metroa


Varmasti onkin, hehän sen liityntäliikenteen riemun saavat kokea ihan konreettisesti, päivästä toiseen.

----------


## Kolli

Heh heh ja tietenkin parempi olisi se 98 tms, joka ajaisi 45min-60min ruuhkassa keskustaan. Eikös pikaraitiotie olisi täälläkin patenttiratkaisu, sehän ratkaisee kaiken? Marjaniemen eliitti varmaan lopettaisi autoilun kokonaan kun JLF-Tram Oy aloittaisi liikennöinnin.

----------


## teme

> Heh heh ja tietenkin parempi olisi se 98 tms, joka ajaisi 45min-60min ruuhkassa keskustaan. Eikös pikaraitiotie olisi täälläkin patenttiratkaisu, sehän ratkaisee kaiken? Marjaniemen eliitti varmaan lopettaisi autoilun kokonaan kun JLF-Tram Oy aloittaisi liikennöinnin.


Busseissa on onglmansa, ja suhtaudun lähtökohtaisen myönteisesti niiden vähentämiseen, mutta ei se hitaus nyt ole isoimpia pulmia. Yöbussi 95N ajaa aikataulun mukaan Rautatientorilta 20 minuutissa Marjaniemeen, metrolla taas menee vaihtoineen yli puoli tuntia. Vaikka tuohon bussin ajoaikaan pistäisi reilusti ruuhkalisää, niin siitä huolimatta sen pitäisi olla kilpailukykyinen nopeudessa metron kanssa.

Laajasalon sillasta tulee ilmeisesti myös busseilla ajetteva. Jahka se valmistuu, niin olisi mielenkiintoinen ihmiskoe ajaa linjaa 9x reittiä Rautatientori - Laajasalo - Roihuvuori - Marjaniemi - Itäkeskus. Eli siis yhdistetty liityntä ja suora linja. Jos olisi menestys niin sen voisi vaikkaa muuttaa siksi JLF-Tramiksi.

----------


## petteri

Minusta bussien suurimpia ongelmia kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä ovat tärkeysjärjestyksessä.

*1) Huono erottuvuus ympäristöstä*
Ihminen suunnistaa maamerkkien avulla. Raiteet ja metroasemat muodostavat selkeitä maamerkkejä, jotka ihminen tunnistaa. Bussipysäkit ja -reitit eivät erotu eivätkä rekisteröidy ihmisten sisäisiin karttoihin yhtä tehokkaasti.

*2) Huono matkustusmukavuus*
Bussi heiluu, kiihdyttelee ja jarruttelee. Osa  ihmisistä voi huonosti bussissa, joka kulkee katuverkossa.

*3) Pitämättömät aikataulut ja ruuhkautuvuus*
Pitkät bussilinjat ovat aikataulullisesti epäluotettavia ruuhkassa. Varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan vilkkailla vuoroilla aikataulut ovat viitteellisiä.

*4) Ylikuormitus osassa vuoroista*
Pienetkin aikatauluhäiriöt täyttävät osan busseista yli vilkkailla reiteillä kun yksikkökoko on pieni.

*5) Linjaspagetti*
Ihminen suunnistaa usein muistin varassa.  Bussi on kevyt kulkuneuvo ja sen on helppo liikkua missä vaan katuverkossa. Lopputuloksena on linjaspagetti, jossa ihmiset muistavat vain oman vakiokulkureittinsä ja senkin etsimiseen voi tarvita reittiopasta. (Vrt. Kuinkahan moni foorumilainen muistaa ilman reittiopasta miten pääsee Martinlaaksoon ja kuinka moni kuinka pääsee Kivenlahteen.)

Bussi-jokerista nähdään, että linjaspagettia oikomalla ja tekemällä linja näkyvämmäksi bussien suosiota voidaan parantaa paranee. Ikävä kyllä linjojen muuttaminen paremmin käytettäväksi ja selkeämmiksi lisää vaihtoja. Mutta pelätäänkö vaihtojen lisääntymistä kuitenkin liikaa?

----------


## edsel

> Minusta bussien suurimpia ongelmia kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä ovat tärkeysjärjestyksessä.
> 
> *1) Huono erottuvuus ympäristöstä*
> *2) Huono matkustusmukavuus*
> *3) Pitämättömät aikataulut ja ruuhkautuvuus*
> *4) Ylikuormitus osassa vuoroista*
> *5) Linjaspagetti*
> 
> Mutta pelätäänkö vaihtojen lisääntymistä kuitenkin liikaa?


Vaihdot eivät sinänsä haittaisi, ellei niiden myötä kohdat 1, 3, 4 ja 5 harmillisesti korostuisi. 

Jokaisen vaihdon yhteydessä joutuu yleensä aina uudelleen kokemaan noita bussimatkustukseen liittyviä ongelmia: kävelemään kadun yli toiselle pysäkille, odottamaan myöhässä olevaa bussia, kiinnittämään heilutuksellaan viidestä ohi ajavasta juuri se oikean kuskin huomion, temppuilemaan lukulaitteen kanssa, siirtymään kohteliaasti taaksepäin käytävällä ja anelemaan viimein itselleen istumapaikkaa huomaavaisen kanssamatkustajan kassilta.

----------


## teme

> *5) Linjaspagetti*
> Ihminen suunnistaa usein muistin varassa.  Bussi on kevyt kulkuneuvo ja sen on helppo liikkua missä vaan katuverkossa. Lopputuloksena on linjaspagetti, jossa ihmiset muistavat vain oman vakiokulkureittinsä ja senkin etsimiseen voi tarvita reittiopasta. (Vrt. Kuinkahan moni foorumilainen muistaa ilman reittiopasta miten pääsee Martinlaaksoon ja kuinka moni kuinka pääsee Kivenlahteen.)
> 
> Bussi-jokerista nähdään, että linjaspagettia oikomalla ja tekemällä linja näkyvämmäksi bussien suosiota voidaan parantaa paranee. Ikävä kyllä linjojen muuttaminen paremmin käytettäväksi ja selkeämmiksi lisää vaihtoja. Mutta pelätäänkö vaihtojen lisääntymistä kuitenkin liikaa?


Sanoisin pikemmin, että sitä linjaspagettia pelätään liikaa. Selkeys on hyve, mutta liika on liikaa senkin kanssa. Ihmisten reitit nyt on kuitenkin aika vakioita, eli kyllä ne linjat oppii aika pian. Ja jos reittien sekavuus olisi kynnyskysymys, niin kolmosella ei olisi matkustajia lainkaan :-)

----------


## hylje

> Sanoisin pikemmin, että sitä linjaspagettia pelätään liikaa. Selkeys on hyve, mutta liika on liikaa senkin kanssa. Ihmisten reitit nyt on kuitenkin aika vakioita, eli kyllä ne linjat oppii aika pian. Ja jos reittien sekavuus olisi kynnyskysymys, niin kolmosella ei olisi matkustajia lainkaan :-)


Kolmonen on ratikka. Kolmonen kulkee raiteilla varustetuilla kaduilla, jotka ovat reilusti harvinaisempia kuin raiteettomat. Itsensä ympäri voi hyvin mennä noinkin pienellä verkolla.

Bussilinja 17 kulki suorahkoa reittiä Helsingin halki. Tynkä-9:n korvattua sen linja selkeni ja käsittääkseni keräsi raidekertoimen ja rapiat päälle käyttäjäluvuissa huolimatta pienentyneestä valuma-alueesta.

Ratikkalinjat ovat pitkiä ja kulkevat selkeästi määritellyllä katuverkon alijoukossa. Ratikalla pääsee helposti ympäri kaupunkia ilman ennakkosuunnittelua, koska vuorovälit ovat tiheät ja reitit kiveen valetut. Bussit tuntuvat tulevan milloin sattuu milloin mistäkin syystä ja kulkevan mistä sattuu näennäisen satunnaisia katuja pitkin.

----------


## SD202

> *1) Huono erottuvuus ympäristöstä*
> Ihminen suunnistaa maamerkkien avulla. Raiteet ja metroasemat muodostavat selkeitä maamerkkejä, jotka ihminen tunnistaa. Bussipysäkit ja -reitit eivät erotu eivätkä rekisteröidy ihmisten sisäisiin karttoihin yhtä tehokkaasti.


Juuri näin. Mietitäänpä turistia, joka on vierailulla jossain uudessa kaupungissa. Kun turisti tutustuu kaupunkiin joukkoliikenteen avulla, niin minkä hän valitsee kulkumuodokseen? Todennäköisimmin metron, jos sellainen on tarjolla. Mutta miksi? Juuri sen vuoksi, että metron reittikaaviot ovat isoissakin kaupungeissa (esim. Tokiossa ja Soulissa) selkeitä eikä matkailijan tarvitse pelätä, että hän joutuu joukkoliikennevälineen kyydissä jonnekin omistamansa matkailukartan ulkopuolelle. Osaltaan metron helppouteen vaikuttaa etenkin aasialaisissa kaupungeissa se, että asemien nimet on kirjoitettu myös meille eurooppalaisille helpommilla kirjoitusmerkeillä. Bussien reittikilvissä näkee harvemmin mitään ymmärrettäviä kirjoitusmerkkejä - linjanumeroa lukuunottamatta. :Wink: 

Tukholmassa oli muuten joskus taannoin karttoja, johon oli merkitty raideliikenteen (Tunnelbana sekä Pendeltåg) reittikaaviot sekä lisäksi bussilinjat, jotka tarjosivat poikittaisia kulkuyhteyksiä ratojen välillä. Onkohan tuollaista kätevää karttaa enää painettu...?

----------


## Teme444

> Kun näitä dokkareita lukee rinnan niin panee merkille että itse seudulla *ilman Helsinkiä* (dokkari 1, s 4) joukkoliikennematkat ovat pysyneet samalla tasolla 2001-2003, ja junamatkat ovat kasvaneet ja bussimatkat vähentyneet. Niissä kaavioissa dokkarisa 2 joissa Helsingin sisäisillä välineillä tehdyt matkat on mukana, niin näkee että koko PK-seudulla oltiin huippulukemissa  v 2001, mutta siitä tultiin vähän alas vuoteen 2005, mutta se  koko lasku tapahtui Helsingin sisäisten matkojen osalta.


Helsingin sisäisten matkojen osalta kohtuullisen kuvaa saa HKL sivulta.
http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...injojen+matkat
Kyseinen sivu tukee väittämääsi, sillä sen mukaan 2001 matkoja tehtiin 200,4 milj. josta on tultu alaspäin. Seuraava kasvun vuosi on sitten ollut 2007, jolloin noustiin 189,5:stä 189,6 milj. matkaan.




> Se tarkoittaa sitä että laskua on täytynyt tapahtua tuona aikana eniten *Helsingin sisäisillä bussi- ja raitiovaunulinjoilla*, eli juuri sellaisilla yhteysväleillä joihin ei olla tehty mitään suuria muutoksia.


Kun liikennevälineitä tarkastellaan erikseen, niin huomataan seuraavaa. Kerrotulla ajanjaksolla bussiliikenteen käyttäjiä oli eniten 1990 eli ensimmäinen tilastoitu vuosi. Tuosta lähtien bussiliikenne on vähentynyt jonkinverran pysytellen kuitenkin reilussa 90 milj. matkassa vuosittain. Vuonna 98 tuli kuitenkin romahdus, jolloin matka tippuivat liki 5% n. 86 milj. matkaan. Vaikka tilanne paranikin vuosina 2000-2002, niin seuraavan 3 vuoden aikana bussiliikenteestä katosi käyttäjiä n. 10%.

Samaan aikaan raitiovaunuliikenteessä oli tasaisen nousujohteinen kehitys aina vuoteen 2001 asti. Tuon ajankohdan jälkeen matkustajamäärät ovat tasisesti tippuneet. Poikkeuksena tästä on vuosi 2006, jolloin matkustajamäärät tippuivat kerralla reilut 5%.




> Kun tätä kokonaisuutta katselee, niin vaikea se on tulkita tuloksia sen suuntaisiksi että raideliikennehankkeet pk-seudulla 1990-2000 -lukujen taitteessa olisivat olleet hukkaanheitettyjä investointeja. Jos niitä ei olisi toteutttu, niin olisi autoilu kasvanut enemmän, joukkoliikene vähentynyt koko seudulal enemmän kuin toteutui, ja junaliikenne ei olisi saanut lisää matkustajia ollenkaan.


Tuon voi itse kukin käydä toteamassa vaikka Itäväylällä. Se oli hyvinkin tukkoinen aina 80-luvun alkuvuosiin ennen kuin metro valmistui. Metron tultua sen liikenne suorite tippui, suorastaan romahti. Tiputus oli niin suuri, että samaa suoritetasoa se ei ole vieläkään, vaikka viimeisen 25 vuoden aikana itäväylän vaikutusalueelle on rakennettu mm. Vuosaaren "uusipuoli", Meri-Rastila, Herttoniemenranta vain muutamia mainitakseni. Yhteensä asuntoja kymmenille, jos ei sadoille tuhansille asukkaille. Myöskin työpaikka-alueita on tullut merkittävsti lisää.

----------


## kemkim

> Sikäli kuin elämää tällä kulmalla yhtään tunnen, niin Puistolasta varmaan tulisi helpoimmin lähdettyä vaatekauppaan Tikkurilaan tai Jumboon. Näitä matkoja vain ei taatusti tehdä julkisilla, kun pitää maksaa seutulippu parin kilometrin matkasta ja yhteyksissäkään ei ole kehumista.


Yllättävän paljon silti Malmillekin päin ollaan menossa näistä lähiöistä, kuten Jakomäki, Siltamäki, Tapulikaupunki ja Jakomäki. Malmille mennään julkisten palveluiden perässä. Lapsiperheet autoilevat näiltä alueilta Jumboon. Nuoret, vanhukset, työttömät ja duunarit hoitavat asiansa Malmilla. Keskituloiset käyttänevät enemmän Helsingin keskustan palveluja, kun työmatkatkin suuntautuvat sinne päin. Tuo autoilu kehämarketteihin korostuu etenkin lapsiperheillä, muulla väestöllä se ei ole niin selvää.




> Näin olen kuullut asian olevan. Ja lisäksi myös siitä syystä, että kun lähikauppakin on niin kaukana, että sinnekin lähdetään autolla, niin saman tien sitten vaikka Jumboon. Ja vaikka automarketteja olisi lähempänäkin, ajomatkaa tärkeämpi asia on pysäköinti ja kävelymatka perillä. Ja siinä Jumbo voittaa, ja siihen siellä on myös panostettu.


Väittäisin kyllä, että Jumbon kylmä parkkihalli ja pitkät kävelymatkat eivät pärjää esimerkiksi Malmin Prismalle/Malmintorin kauppakeskukselle. Siellä on alakerran parkkihallissa lämmitys ja kävelymatkat lyhyet kauppakeskukseen, jossa saatavilla myös julkisia palveluita. Samalla kauppakeskus on integroitu kätevästi kävelysillalla Malmin rautatieasemaan. Mielestäni tämä vanha puoli on toteutettu paremmin, kuin radan toisella puolella oleva Malmin Nova. Siellä ei ole julkisia palveluja ja Citymarketkin sijaitsee pitkän kävelymatkan päässä asemalta. Nova painottunee enemmän autoiluun, kun taas Malmintori junaliikenteeseen. Malmintorilla on selvästi enemmän väkeä, Nova on hiljaisempi.

----------


## kemkim

> Bussit ja Helsingin nykyiset ratikat on kalustettu pienikokoisille naisille sekä lapsille, ei normaalikokoisille ihmisille. Junassa ja metrossa on taas ihan riittävästi tilaa keskimittaisillekin miehille.


Metro on kyllä ainoa, jossa on kunnolla tilaa istua. Junassa on ahdasta, polvet osuvat yhteen ja ikkunapaikoilta on hankalaa pomppia täydessä junassa pois, kun vieressä istuu 2 rivillä ihmisiä ja käytävä on ahdas.

----------


## teme

> Väittäisin kyllä, että Jumbon kylmä parkkihalli ja pitkät kävelymatkat eivät pärjää esimerkiksi Malmin Prismalle/Malmintorin kauppakeskukselle. Siellä on alakerran parkkihallissa lämmitys ja kävelymatkat lyhyet kauppakeskukseen, jossa saatavilla myös julkisia palveluita. Samalla kauppakeskus on integroitu kätevästi kävelysillalla Malmin rautatieasemaan. Mielestäni tämä vanha puoli on toteutettu paremmin, kuin radan toisella puolella oleva Malmin Nova. Siellä ei ole julkisia palveluja ja Citymarketkin sijaitsee pitkän kävelymatkan päässä asemalta. Nova painottunee enemmän autoiluun, kun taas Malmintori junaliikenteeseen. Malmintorilla on selvästi enemmän väkeä, Nova on hiljaisempi.


Ex-Heikinlaaksolaisena, nyttemmin malmilaisena, ja suht usein kauppaan autoilevana, en kerta kaikkiaan käsitä miksi joku ajaisi Pohjois-Helsingistä Jumboon kauppaan. Siis en väitä etteikö näin tehdä, mutta en ymmärrä miksi. Malmin Novassa on ne samat bulkkikaupat, City-Market sekä Prisma. Jos haluan jotain erikoistavaraa menen keskustaan tai ruoan perässä Hakaniemeen, jos olen autolla liikkellä niin ehkä Itäkeskukseen mikä on kuitenkin isompi kuin Jumbo. Jumbo on minusta noista ostareista vaan jotenkin ankeimmasta päästä, parkkipaikatkin on pitkällä kylmässä hallissa (julkisilla en ole edes yrittänyt).

----------


## edsel

> Malmin Novassa on ne samat bulkkikaupat, parkkipaikatkin on pitkällä kylmässä hallissa.


Jumbossa bulkkia myy lisäksi Stockmann jota Malmilla ei ole. Kehän puoleisesta päästä sisään ajamalla löytyy yleensä paikkoja jotka ovat saman kävelymatkan päässä hissistä kuin Malmin Novassa. 

Stocka löytyy toki Itäkeskuksestakin mutta eipä sinnekään pääse suoraan bussilla Koillis-Helsingistä (550:n varrella olevat Pihlajisto, Viikinmäki ja Latokartano ehkä poikkeuksina).

Kauppakeskusten rakentamisessa pitäisi kaavoittajan puolelta vähimmäisvaatimuksena olla "metrotasoisen" sateelta suojatun bussiterminaalin tarjoaminen (enkä tarkoita tällä mitään Itäkeskuksen sekavaa bussilaiturialuetta vaan pikemminkin Tapiolan Merituulentien tapaista katettua pysäkkiä tai Kamppia).

----------


## Joona

> Stocka löytyy toki Itäkeskuksestakin mutta eipä sinnekään pääse suoraan bussilla Koillis-Helsingistä (550:n varrella olevat Pihlajisto, Viikinmäki ja Latokartano ehkä poikkeuksina).


54(B), 519(A) ja 520 tarjoavat juurikin tuota suoraa yhteyttä Itäkeskukseen - 519 myös Jumboon.

----------


## kemkim

> 54(B), 519(A) ja 520 tarjoavat juurikin tuota suoraa yhteyttä Itäkeskukseen - 519 myös Jumboon.


Itäkeskus houkuttanee lähinnä autolla liikkuvia. Radan varresta pääsee niin nopeasti junalla ja esimerkiksi Jakomäestä 77-bussilla keskustaan, että en oikein näe syytä, miksi joku haluaisi mennä Itäkeskukseen. Vieläpä kun Kehä I:n ruuhkatkin ovat kiusana siellä suunnalla. Itse viihdyn kyllä paremmin Malmilla, se on jotenkin kotoisamman ja rauhallisemman oloinen pienempi keskus. Itäkeskus on niin täynnä kiireistä väkeä ja kävelymatkat pitkiä joka suuntaan, ei huvita raahata tavaroita kilometriä tungoksessa.

----------


## TEP70

> Vuonna 98 tuli kuitenkin romahdus, jolloin matka tippuivat liki 5% n. 86 milj. matkaan. Vaikka tilanne paranikin vuosina 2000-2002, niin seuraavan 3 vuoden aikana bussiliikenteestä katosi käyttäjiä n. 10%.


Tuohon on varmastikin pääsyynä Vuosaaren metron avaaminen. Sehän aukesi elokuun lopussa 1998. Vuoden 1999 metromatkustajien määrässä sama asia näkyy selvemmin. 2002 puolestaan aukesi Leppävaaran kaupunkirata. Muistelisin, että samassa yhteydessä M-junat alkoivat ajaa 10 minuutin välein ja sekin oli varmasti busseilta pois.

----------


## Kolli

Valtion joukkoliikennetuki viipyy: 
http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...yy_437544.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ts. paremmat liikkumismahdollisuudet takaavat resurssien tehokkaamman käytön. Tosin voi käydä niinkin, että radanvarressa asuva espoolainen insinööri muuttaa saman tai toisen liikennehankkeen myötä skutsiin lisäneliöiden perässä ja yhteiskunta ei saa muuta kuin kasvaneet hiilidioksidipäästöt.


Tämä juurikin on yksi yksinkertaistamisen ongelma. Lähempänä on tietenkin parempi kuin kaukana. Mutta ihmiset tekevät oman elämänsä kokonaisoptimointia, ei osaoptimointia vain liikenteessä vietetyn ajan suhteen. Kun aikaa ei voi säätää panemalla purkkiin ja ottamalla sieltä tarpeen mukaan, aikaa kuluu joka päivä saman verran. Jos liikenne nopeutuu, samassa ajassa pääsee pidemmälle, jossa on halvempi maa ja asuminen. Silloin samalla ajalla ja samoilla tuloilla saa enemmän asumista, joten siinä sen nopeutuneen liikenteen ja aikasäästön hyöty. Juuri näin on maailmassa tapatunut.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

^ Yhdyskuntarakenne on hajaantunut, koska sen on sallittu tapahtuvan. Julkisella sektorilla on kaavoitusmonopoli ja vaikka monopoleissa ei yleensä ottaen ole mitään hyvää, niin tässä tapauksessa se mahdollistaisi rakentamisen keskittämisen tiiviille alueelle. (Toistaiseksihan kaavoitusmonopolia on käytetty täysin päinvastoin: rakentamista rajoitetaan niillä alueilla, joissa kysyntä olisi suurinta ja toisaalta kaavoitetaan pakettitalopeltoja pitkin nurmijärviä, jonne ihmisten on lopulta pakko muuttaa, koska rakentamisrajoitukset ovat nostaneet haluttujen alueiden neliöhinnat pilviin).

----------


## hylje

Hajaantumisen salliminen on aika kevyt sanavalinta, kun pari virkettä myöhemmin jo pohditaan että hajaantuminen olikin  päämäärä.

Kaavoituksen puuttuminen tosiaan yleensä johtaa lähes sietämättömän tiiviiseen kaupunkiin. Kutsutaan slummeiksi. Slummeista saa kuitenkin oikein mukavaa kaupunkia vetämällä niihin vesijohdon ja viemärin, itse kukin voi käydä Pispalassa katsomassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä juurikin on yksi yksinkertaistamisen ongelma. Lähempänä on tietenkin parempi kuin kaukana. Mutta ihmiset tekevät oman elämänsä kokonaisoptimointia, ei osaoptimointia vain liikenteessä vietetyn ajan suhteen. Kun aikaa ei voi säätää panemalla purkkiin ja ottamalla sieltä tarpeen mukaan, aikaa kuluu joka päivä saman verran. Jos liikenne nopeutuu, samassa ajassa pääsee pidemmälle, jossa on halvempi maa ja asuminen. Silloin samalla ajalla ja samoilla tuloilla saa enemmän asumista, joten siinä sen nopeutuneen liikenteen ja aikasäästön hyöty. Juuri näin on maailmassa tapatunut.


Suomessa väestöhistorialliset syyt ovat johtaneet hajallaan asumisen suosimiseen. Suomi kaupungistui tai kaupungistuu vieläkin hitaammin kuin muu Eurooppa. Suomalaiset vieroksuvat ajatusta asua suurkaupungeissa, vaikka ihaillaan muiden maiden miljoonkaupunkeja niin Helsingistä ei haluta sellaista. Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti psykologinen. Suurin osa suomalaisista ei halua muita ihmisiä lähelleen asumaan, vaan halutaan asua omakotitalossa. Ja jos vaika itse haluaisi asua keskellä ihmisvilskettä, niin puoliso tai lapset eivät välttämättä halua. Se johtaa kompromissiratkaisuihin eli että asutaan lähiössä rivitalossa ja hankitaan lisäksi kesämökki tai vene, tai muita sellaisia harrastuksia, jonne menemiseen tarvitaan tietysti auto. 

Toinen syy joka on johtaunut hajarakentamiseen on tietenkin asumisen kalleus, joka on osittain keinotekoista. Rakennusliikkeillä ja pankeilla ja maanomistajilla on niin paljon valtaa että yksikään hallitus ei ole pystynyt murtamaan tätä pyhää  kolminaisuutta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti psykologinen. Suurin osa suomalaisista ei halua muita ihmisiä lähelleen asumaan, vaan halutaan asua omakotitalossa.


On aika paksu väite että kaupunkirakentamisen loppuminen johtui viimeisen kaupunkiasumista halunneen suomalaisen muuttamisesta juuri tuolloin kaupunkiin.

Vai olisiko kenties niin, ettei suomalaisia päästetä asumaan kaupunkiin? Kaupunkiasuminen ei olisi kallista, jos kukaan ei haluaisi kaupungissa asua. Päinvastainen tilanne, eli kaupunkiasumisen sietämätön hinta, johtuisi siis vahvasta halusta asua kaupungissa, jota ei ole kuitenkaan tarjolla. Kumpi on totta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomalaiset vieroksuvat ajatusta asua suurkaupungeissa, vaikka ihaillaan muiden maiden miljoonkaupunkeja niin Helsingistä ei haluta sellaista. Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti psykologinen. Suurin osa suomalaisista ei halua muita ihmisiä lähelleen asumaan, vaan halutaan asua omakotitalossa.


Ja sen vuoksi Helsingin keskusta onkin kamalaa slummia, josta tyrkytetään asuntoja ihmisille puoli-ilmaiseksi, kun taas kylänraiteilla ympäri suomea revitään omakotitalot käsistä kymppitonnin neliöhinnoilla. Eiku...

----------


## petteri

Minusta avaintekijä Helsingin kaupungistumisessa on voimakkaimman väestönkasvun ja asumisväljyyden nousun painottuminen "lähiöaikakaudelle". Koko Euroopassa autoistuminen ja muukin liikenteen nopeutuminen yhdistettynä kantakaupunkien pahoihin ilmanlaatuongelmiin johti 50- ja 60-luvuilla painopisteen siirtymiseen lähiömaiseen rakentamiseen. Suomessa samaan aikaan koettiin suhteellisen kaupungistumisen huippu.

Viime vuosikymmeninä savusumu-, ja pakokaasuongelmat on pitkälti ratkaistu kaukolämmön ja pakokaasunormien avulla ja kantakaupunkimaisn liikenteen melutasoakin on saatu alaspäin. Sen seurauksena sekä pienten talouksien lisääntyessä tiheästä kaupungista on taas tullut hyvin houkutteleva asuinpaikka.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:05 ----------




> Toinen syy joka on johtaunut hajarakentamiseen on tietenkin asumisen kalleus, joka on osittain keinotekoista. Rakennusliikkeillä ja pankeilla ja maanomistajilla on niin paljon valtaa että yksikään hallitus ei ole pystynyt murtamaan tätä pyhää  kolminaisuutta.


Suomessa asuminen on hyvin kallista oikeastaan vain Helsingin seudulla. Siihen tärkein syy on erittäin kova kysyntä ja väestönkasvu. Vuonna 2013 Helsingin seudun väestö kasvoi 17969 asukkaalla eli 1,3 % vuodessa. Alkuvuonna 2014 väestönkasvu entisestään kiihtynyt ja vuoden lopulla saatetaan väestönkasvussa kolkutella jo 20000 uuden asukkaan rajaa. Helsingin seutu on näillä lukemilla Euroopan suhteellisesti nopeimmin kasvavia suurkaupunkeja ja väestö kasvaisi varmaan vielä nopeamminkin jos asuntoja olisi enemmän tarjolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja sen vuoksi Helsingin keskusta onkin kamalaa slummia, josta tyrkytetään asuntoja ihmisille puoli-ilmaiseksi, kun taas kylänraiteilla ympäri suomea revitään omakotitalot käsistä kymppitonnin neliöhinnoilla. Eiku...


ja



> Vai olisiko kenties niin, ettei suomalaisia päästetä asumaan kaupunkiin? Kaupunkiasuminen ei olisi kallista, jos kukaan ei haluaisi kaupungissa asua. Päinvastainen tilanne, eli kaupunkiasumisen sietämätön hinta, johtuisi siis vahvasta halusta asua kaupungissa, jota ei ole kuitenkaan tarjolla. Kumpi on totta?


Ei Helsingin seudun rakentaminen ole loppunut mutta uusien alueiden rakentamista sekä vanhojen alueiden tiivistämistä, ml myös korkeampien talojen rakentamista,  vastustetaan ja yritetään valituksilla hidastaa. Eli suomalaisia ei päästetä asumaan kaupunkiin mutta jarruna ovat muut kaupunkilaiset eli ns lähidemokratian toteutuminen. Ne jotka haluavat asua suomalaisessa miljoonakaupungissa edustavat vähemmistöä tässä maassa ja myös Helsingissä, ja heidän on tyytyminen enemmistön päätöksiin :Wink:  

Toinen juttu ovat rakennusliikkeet jotka eivät halua toteuttaa suunnitelmia joita varten ovat aiemmin ostaneet tontteja, esimerkkinä Kalasataman kauppakeskus jonka paikalla on vain kuoppa. Siksi ihmiset suhtautuvat epäilevästi keskeneräisiiin hankkeisiin kun grynderit halauvat maksimoida voittonsa ja pitävät kalliita asuntoja myymättöminä vuosikaupalla ennemmin kuin myisi ne sillä hinnalla kuin ne menisivät kaupaksi, ja syntyy kierre että ihmiset muuttavat ennemmin vanhaan kaupunginosaaan tai lähiöön tai pientaloalueelle jossa palvelut ja ympäristö on kaikki valmista ja sitten kun joku ehdottaa "tiivistämistä" niin syntyy karmea älämölö ennenkuin piirustuksia on edes nähty. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ne jotka haluavat asua suomalaisessa miljoonakaupungissa edustavat vähemmistöä tässä maassa ja myös Helsingissä, ja heidän on tyytyminen enemmistön päätöksiin


Hauskaa logiikkaa. Eli koska enemmistö ei asu Helsingissä, on huolehdittava siitä, ettei kukaan muukaan voi sinne muuttaa. Sitäkö tarkoitit?

Minulle länsimaalainen, moniarvoinen yhteiskunta merkitsee sitä, että yksi voi asua kaupunkimaisesti, toinen lähiössä ja kolmas maalla, ja silti kaikilla on ihmisarvoinen elämä  jokaisessa asumismuodossa on omat rajoituksensa ja vapautensa, ja yksilö valitsee. Pohjois-Koreassa pakotetaan ihmiset Kimin muottiin, ei kai sentään meillä täällä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hauskaa logiikkaa. Eli koska enemmistö ei asu Helsingissä, on huolehdittava siitä, ettei kukaan muukaan voi sinne muuttaa. Sitäkö tarkoitit?
> 
> Minulle länsimaalainen, moniarvoinen yhteiskunta merkitsee sitä, että yksi voi asua kaupunkimaisesti, toinen lähiössä ja kolmas maalla, ja silti kaikilla on ihmisarvoinen elämä  jokaisessa asumismuodossa on omat rajoituksensa ja vapautensa, ja yksilö valitsee. Pohjois-Koreassa pakotetaan ihmiset Kimin muottiin, ei kai sentään meillä täällä?


Rahallahan täällä saa millaisen asunnon mistä vaan, mutta kaikilla kun ei ole sitä rahaa niin paljon. Moni ihminen kokee asuvansa "väärässä paikassa" koska elämänilanne ja raha-asiat ovat sellaiset kuin ovat. Ikä ja terveys vaikutta myös paljon. Esim sairas vanhus joka on koko ikänsä asunut tyytyvväisenä maalla tuntee itsensä pakotetuksi kun yhteiskunta hänen lähisukulaisensa hoputtamana järjestää hänet kaupunkiin asumaan. 

Suomessa elää vahvana myös vastakkainasettelu kaupunki vs maaseutu. Maakuntalehdet syyttävät vihamielisiä kirjoituksia Helsingin herroista ja toisaalta Helsingin naapurikunnissa syytetään Helsinkiä isoveli-asenteesta. Ongelma on siinä että ihmiset, jopa osa helsinkiläisistä uskoo siihen tuubaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Rahallahan täällä saa millaisen asunnon mistä vaan, mutta kaikilla kun ei ole sitä rahaa niin paljon.


Niin, mutta sinun maailmassasihan haluttua ympäristöä on se edullinen lähiö ja maaseutu, kun taas kalliiseen kaupunkiin ei haluta, joten hintaongelma ei ole merkityksellinen.

Minusta voisit vähän päivittää käsityksiäsi sieltä 1960-luvulta nykypäivään. Joskus varmaan oli noin kuten yllä kirjoitat, mutta ei Suomessa vuonna 2014. Maailman muuttumista ei tarvitse ymmärtää tai hyväksyä, mutta on silti hyvä olla siitä tietoinen. Yhä useampi haluaa ihan oikeasti asua kaupungissa, siksi kaupungeissa on niin kallista ja vastaavasti muualla halpaa. Siksi kaupunkia pitää rakentaa lisää, lähiötä ei tarvitse kun sitä on jo riittävästi.

----------


## hylje

> Ongelma on siinä että ihmiset, jopa osa helsinkiläisistä uskoo siihen tuubaan.


Helsingin ikioma isoveli on lähiöt, joissa asuu yli puolet helsinkiläisistä. Ihmekös jos liikennehankkeita runnotaan mutta kaupungin rakentaminen ei sovi. Suomessa ei siten ole ainuttakaan kuntaa, jossa kaupunkiasujat ovat enemmistössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, mutta sinun maailmassasihan haluttua ympäristöä on se edullinen lähiö ja maaseutu, kun taas kalliiseen kaupunkiin ei haluta, joten hintaongelma ei ole merkityksellinen.
> 
> Minusta voisit vähän päivittää käsityksiäsi sieltä 1960-luvulta nykypäivään. Joskus varmaan oli noin kuten yllä kirjoitat, mutta ei Suomessa vuonna 2014. Maailman muuttumista ei tarvitse ymmärtää tai hyväksyä, mutta on silti hyvä olla siitä tietoinen. Yhä useampi haluaa ihan oikeasti asua kaupungissa, siksi kaupungeissa on niin kallista ja vastaavasti muualla halpaa. Siksi kaupunkia pitää rakentaa lisää, lähiötä ei tarvitse kun sitä on jo riittävästi.


Lue sisustuslehtiä tai katsele TV-ohjelmia tyyliin "Suomen kaunein koti" niin näet millaisia unelmia ihmisillä on asumisestaan. Toki niissäkin esitellään prameita huoneistoja suurten kaupunkien keskustoista mutta ne ovat  selvästi aliedustettua lähiö- pientalo- pikkukaupunki ja maaseutuasumiseen verrattuna. 

Kaikki suomalaiset eivät halua asua Helsingissä, mutta joutuvat muuttamaan sinne koska muissa kaupungeissa ei ole tarjolla kunnolla työpaikkoja. Moni helsinkiläinenkin, jos on muuttanut sinne muualta, haluaisi muuttaa pois johonkin pikkukaupunkiin, synnyinmaakuntaansa. Ja suomalaisissa pikkukaupungeissa saa asunnon pilkkahintaan Helsingin hintoihin verrattuna, ainoa ongelma on heikommat mahdollisuudet  itsensä ja perheensä elättämiseen. Toki Helsingin kulttuuri- ja viihde-elämä pesee mennen tullen muut kaupungit, mutta monelle tuntuu riittävän selainen kulttuuritarjonta että kotikaupungissa on SM-liigatason lätkä- tai fudisjoukkoe jota fanittaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikki suomalaiset eivät halua asua Helsingissä, mutta joutuvat muuttamaan sinne koska muissa kaupungeissa ei ole tarjolla kunnolla työpaikkoja. Moni helsinkiläinenkin, jos on muuttanut sinne muualta, haluaisi muuttaa pois johonkin pikkukaupunkiin ... Toki Helsingin kulttuuri- ja viihde-elämä pesee mennen tullen muut kaupungit, mutta monelle tuntuu riittävän selainen kulttuuritarjonta että kotikaupungissa on SM-liigatason lätkä- tai fudisjoukkoe jota fanittaa.


Vanha juttu siitä, että ihanneasunto on omakotitalo järven rannassa Stockan naapurina.

Ihmisillä on ristiriitaisia haluja, mutta todellisessa elämässä ei voi vain poimia rusinoita pullasta, kun on pakko ostaa se pulla kanssa. Ristiriitaisten halujensa kanssa kyllin varakkaat valitsevat kaupungin ja luopuvat omakotitalosta ja järvenrannasta. Vähemmän varakkaat valitsevat omakotitalon, mutta ei järven rannalla vaan savipellolla. Koska järvenrannan saa vain, jos on varakas.

Helsingissä on nyt halu uudessa yleiskaavassa tehdä ensi kerran puoleen vuosisataan lisää kaupunkia. Asian nimi on bulevardisointi. Sitä näyttävät vastustavan autokansa ja ne omakotipelloilla asuvat, jotka haluavat autoinensa kaupungissa asuvien riesaksi.

Itse toivon hartaasti, että bulevardisointi toteutuu, ja että siinä myös onnistutaan. Mutta jos rahat pannaan metrotunneleihin ja asemien kauppakeskuksiin, ei tule bulevardisointia eikä niihin toimivaa kaupunkia. Siksi ennen yleiskaavan valmistumista ei pitäisi päättää Pisarastakaan. Ei bulevardisointikaan ilmaiseksi synny, ja niiden kanssa on tarve laajoihin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Kaupungin investointiohjelma on uuden yleiskaavan kannalta aivan oikein, kun siellä ei ole rahaa Pisaraan.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suomessa asuminen on hyvin kallista oikeastaan vain Helsingin seudulla.





> Kaikki suomalaiset eivät halua asua Helsingissä, mutta joutuvat muuttamaan sinne koska muissa kaupungeissa ei ole tarjolla kunnolla työpaikkoja. Moni helsinkiläinenkin, jos on muuttanut sinne muualta, haluaisi muuttaa pois johonkin pikkukaupunkiin, synnyinmaakuntaansa. Ja suomalaisissa pikkukaupungeissa saa asunnon pilkkahintaan Helsingin hintoihin verrattuna, ainoa ongelma on heikommat mahdollisuudet  itsensä ja perheensä elättämiseen. Toki Helsingin kulttuuri- ja viihde-elämä pesee mennen tullen muut kaupungit, mutta monelle tuntuu riittävän selainen kulttuuritarjonta että kotikaupungissa on SM-liigatason lätkä- tai fudisjoukkoe jota fanittaa.


Hmmm. Minusta Tampereella on aika kallista myös. Vai miksi muuten minä otin 25 vuoden asuntolainan? Objektiivisesti tarkastellen Tampere on muistaakseni keskimäärin suunnilleen Vantaan tasoa hinnaltaan, Espoo taitaa olla kalliimpaa.

Ja kumma että aina pitää puhua Helsingistä vs. jostain maaseutukylistä. Suomessa aika huomattava osa väestöstä asuu Tampereen, Turun tai Oulun seuduilla eli kohtuullisen suurissa kaupungeissa, joissa on kohtuullisesti virikkeitäkin. Miksi retoriikassa (ja politiikan rahanjaossa!) nämä aina pyritään unohtamaan? Nettomaksajia, jotka eivät saa ikinä juuri mitään. Paitsi onneksi nyt kerrankin on toivoa saada vähän taskurahoja edulliseen Tampereen ratikkaan samaan aikaan kun Espoossa ja Vantaalla porsastellaan massiivisilla (ja turhilla) tunnelihankkeilla.

----------


## j-lu

> Lue sisustuslehtiä tai katsele TV-ohjelmia tyyliin "Suomen kaunein koti" niin näet millaisia unelmia ihmisillä on asumisestaan. Toki niissäkin esitellään prameita huoneistoja suurten kaupunkien keskustoista mutta ne ovat  selvästi aliedustettua lähiö- pientalo- pikkukaupunki ja maaseutuasumiseen verrattuna.


Ystäväni on Suomen laajalevikkisimmässä sisustuslehdessä töissä ja hänen mukaansa isoja kaupunkiasuntoja on todella vaikea saada näytille. Niissä ei yksinkertaisesti asu sellaisia ihmisiä, jotka haluaisivat esitellä kotiaan lehdessä. Nuorten ihmisten itse remontoituja max 80 neliöisiä ikeakoteja sen sijaan olisi jonoksi asti ja se on pitkälti kuva, jonka media kaupunkiasumisesta tarjoaa.

Parahin Rainer! Noista sun kirjoituksista paistaa todella voimakkaasti läpi se, että yleistät omat asumismieltymyksesi suomalaisten asumismieltymyksiksi ja haet perustelut tarvittaessa vaikka Avotakasta taikka Suomen kauneimmasta kodista. Tämä sama keskustelu on käyty palstalla lukemattomia kertoja ja vakuuttelusi suomalaisten halusta asua lähiöissä ja vastentahtoisuudesta asua kaupungissa saa kerta kerralta surkuhupaisampia piirteitä. Faktat eivät ole puolellasi, lopeta hyvä mies räpiköinti!

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Suomalaiset vieroksuvat ajatusta asua suurkaupungeissa, vaikka ihaillaan muiden maiden miljoonkaupunkeja niin Helsingistä ei haluta sellaista. Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti psykologinen. Suurin osa suomalaisista ei halua muita ihmisiä lähelleen asumaan, vaan halutaan asua omakotitalossa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Johanna Hankosen kirja "Lähiöt ja tehokkuuden yhteiskunta" antoi sodanjälkeisestä esikaupungistumisesta sellaisen kuvan, että noin vuodesta 1955 lähtien Helsingin seudun lähiöt olisi toteutettu toisaalta arkkitehttikunnan ihannemaailman, toisaalta liikenteellisten ihanteiden ja toisalta kauppakamarien ihanteiden mukaan.

Eli siis: Pienten muutosten summana on syntynyt iso muutos, josta oikein kukaan ei ole ottanut vastuuta.

----------

